# Everyday Food Pics - Part II - keep snapping!! :D



## Fuzzy

Steak and Potato night at Fuzzy's!  

View attachment steak.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> Steak and Potato night at Fuzzy's!



Ooooh my goodness..... I want all that.... now.

Ohhhhh boy.


----------



## Fuzzy

That's what I really like about my George Foreman Grill... Steak in 9 minutes or less... :eat2:

Pity it takes an hour to bake the potato. (And like my skins crisp-ity)


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Steak and Potato night at Fuzzy's!



That is a monster sized potato! looks yummy.. i should make baked potatoes sometime..


----------



## Fuzzy

Sometimes, there is a local farmer's market where I can get big 50lb burlap sacks of idaho russets. Some are a big as a football, and makes me wonder what happens to these size potatoes that are much too big for any one person to eat.


----------



## AnnMarie

Brand new thread, kids..... let's keep 'em coming!!!  

And for nostalgia's sake, the first thread is here: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=500920


----------



## SummerG

i always take pics for this thread but don't get around to posting them... so I'm gonna add this one to make sure I get notice when new pics are up  yay!

7-11 lunch


----------



## panhype

SummerG, that's some amazing still life photography :smitten:


----------



## panhype

A friend visiting me brought lots of good Italian salami and pecorino cheese, more than i can eat just with bread. So i seared escalopes, topped them with salami, pecorino and tomatoes, plus some rosemary and left them in the oven another 5 mins. Was very pleased with the result.

Latinum BTW is an Italian province (Roma its capital) from where this recipe is coming from. 

View attachment Escalope-Latinum_SW.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Tonight I had Chinese takeaway since my groceries didnt arrive (They said they'd tried to deliver but I wasnt here, liars!) . I had sesame prawn toasts - please excuse the rubbish photo, you can hardly see them, there were eight pieces. Then I had chicken noodle soup which tasted better than it looks. Then I was supposed to have beef with green pepper in black bean sauce but it came with red pepper and carrot too, and rather annoyingly lots and lots of tiny pieces of very hot green chili which shouldn't be in that dish! It was all okay, no more than that. 

View attachment prawntoast.JPG


View attachment noodlesoup1.JPG


View attachment beefgreenpepper2.JPG


----------



## MissToodles

Sometimes we have dessert for dinner. Because we're adults and we can!







A chocolate mousse and a mini chocolate covered cannoli.




Interior shot of chocolate mousse.




boyfriend's carrot cake mousse.




his brownie


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

Fuzzy said:


> That's what I really like about my George Foreman Grill... Steak in 9 minutes or less... :eat2:
> 
> Pity it takes an hour to bake the potato. (And like my skins crisp-ity)


does the meat stay tender?


----------



## Red

MissToodles said:


> Sometimes we have dessert for dinner. Because we're adults and we can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chocolate mousse and a mini chocolate covered cannoli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior shot of chocolate mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend's carrot cake mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his brownie





Ja sa baaa bubbb bbbbubbbubuu..... *drool* (speechless with glee!)


----------



## volatile

MissToodles said:


> Sometimes we have dessert for dinner. Because we're adults and we can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chocolate mousse and a mini chocolate covered cannoli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior shot of chocolate mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend's carrot cake mousse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his brownie



GAH! Your killing me! lol :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissT...

My goodness. That looks incredible!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna taste everything!


----------



## tonynyc

SoVerySoft said:


> MissT...
> 
> My goodness. That looks incredible!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna taste everything!



*Randi: I agree- Now Miss T... where is this wonderful pastry shop * :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> does the meat stay tender?



Well.. I did marinate it...


----------



## Fuzzy

Here's our grilled chicken dinner, with beans and corn and stuffing with chicken gravy.. shortly before I realized that a broken pipe from the sprinkler system was flooding the basement... but at least we enjoyed a hot meal beforehand. :blink: 

View attachment chicken.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Syrian Lentils in a Spicy Tomato Sauce

1 cup dried red or brown lentils, rinsed
4 cups water
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 onion, sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (28oz) can peeled tomatoes
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoon ground cumin
3/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon paprika
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

In a medium saucepan, combine the lentils and water. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until the lentils are tender but still retain their shape, about 30 minutes. Do not drain.

In another saucepan, heat the oil over medium heat. Add the onions and garlic and saute until the onions are golden. Add the lentils and cooking liquid.
Run a knife throught the can of tomatoes to chop and add without draining, to the lentils along with the tomato paste. Add the cumin, allspice, coriander, and paprika. Simmer for 15 minutes. Add salt and pepper to taste. 
(shown in picture: over rice, couscous, and steamed veggies.  ) 

View attachment lentils.jpg


----------



## Suze

panhype said:


> A friend visiting me brought lots of good Italian salami and pecorino cheese, more than i can eat just with bread. So i seared escalopes, topped them with salami, pecorino and tomatoes, plus some rosemary and left them in the oven another 5 mins. Was very pleased with the result.
> 
> Latinum BTW is an Italian province (Roma its capital) from where this recipe is coming from.



marry me?

or adopt me, i don't care, as long as i have access to your cooking


----------



## MissToodles

ham egg and cheese sandwich





boyfriend's warm and delicious apple fritter






his delicious fresh mozzarella and prosciutto sandwich. It came with a side of antipasto salad. mmmm magical piggy goodness.


----------



## MissToodles

The bakery photos were done at a local bakery. Actually, it's not really the greatest bakery but you can sit down and have a cup of coffee. 

Fuzzy, did you soak your lentils beforehand? Or did you cook them according to the recipe?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

susieQ said:


> marry me?
> 
> or adopt me, i don't care, as long as i have access to your cooking



Hey! Get in the queue, there are at least twenty of us in front of you!


----------



## Fuzzy

MissToodles said:


> Fuzzy, did you soak your lentils beforehand? Or did you cook them according to the recipe?



As directed by the recipe.


----------



## Tina

This thread is so tempting and everything looks so good!

This is my brunch today:

A chicken salad sandwich, made with left over indian chicken with cut up purple onion, almond pieces, halved red grapes, a tiny bit of sea salt, pepper, low-fat plain greek yogurt and Veganaise on Orowheat's Health Nut bread, which has just the right amount of sunflower seeds and various nuts.

Low-sodium spelt pretzels and a bowl of fruit, which includes blueberries, raspberries, strawberries, rainier cherries and the rest of the bunch of grapes that were left over from making the chicken salad.

Good Earth green tea, brewed in the sun.


----------



## panhype

susieQ said:


> marry me?
> 
> or adopt me, i don't care, as long as i have access to your cooking





Ruby Ripples said:


> Hey! Get in the queue, there are at least twenty of us in front of you!



You girls are too sweet :wubu:


----------



## Tina

It's true, though. Is there a woman here who doesn't want pan to cook for her? Pan, you don't have a table large enough for us all to sit around, or a kitchen big enough to hold all of the food that would be required to cook enough food to feed us all.


----------



## MissToodles

Comfort food at its most carb-iest, msg filled, beefy delightifulness. Sloppy joe on a soft kaiser roll with tater tots. My tots were freezer burned and I barely ate any! The sandwich was tasty at lest.


----------



## prickly

.......i've noticed in the pics here and also from spending a lot of time in the US that there seems to be a high proportion of tinned vegetables used compared to fresh (or even frozen), particularly green beans, carrots and peas. why is this? convenience? cost? i don't particularly dislike them, can even enjoy them at times (even if they are loaded with salt and sugar, although on the rare occassion when i buy them i try to stick to no sugar/salt)


----------



## MissToodles

I prefer fresh vegetables but when cost is prohibitive or they're out of season, I'll stick to frozen. Usually frozen are more expensive than canned, but local chains have great sales and at times, they end up cheaper. For me, I rather spend a little extra and have something with better taste and texture.


----------



## prickly

........i rarely buy anything other than fresh veg, although frozen peas are a year-round exception. i much prefer to pay more, and this year i'm trying to avoid veg that isn't seasonal or comes from the other side of the world. of course, one can't stick to this rigidly, but it's amazing how much variety there is in seasonal and local (dunno why i'm surprised about this really).


----------



## mossystate

I am all about the fresh produce, but, sometimes frozen can be more nutritious because so often the product is near or right on the property of the processing plant. Unless you are getting produce directly from the grower, or know that the stuff is spending a very short time in transit..and storage..many times, 'fresh' produce is not all that fresh.

And...I can't stand things when things are overcooked..ack.


----------



## Red

*shivering at the thought of chewy broccoli*


----------



## SoVerySoft

prickly said:


> .......i've noticed in the pics here and also from spending a lot of time in the US that there seems to be a high proportion of tinned vegetables used compared to fresh (or even frozen), particularly green beans, carrots and peas. why is this? convenience? cost? i don't particularly dislike them, can even enjoy them at times (even if they are loaded with salt and sugar, although on the rare occassion when i buy them i try to stick to no sugar/salt)



Prickly, here is a thread on canned veggies where we discuss who likes 'em and who doesn't


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissToodles said:


> ham egg and cheese sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his delicious fresh mozzarella and prosciutto sandwich. It came with a side of antipasto salad. mmmm magical piggy goodness.



Is that Vitamin Water I see with your ham, egg and cheese sandwich??

And I want that mozz/proscuitto sandwich something fierce!!


----------



## Fuzzy

The usual, I-don't-feel-like-cooking-inside meal: Grilled chicken, pasta salad, corn (I forgot to get fresh on the cob...) 

View attachment chicken.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

Yep, it's vitamin water. Regular juice gives me heartburn, but since v.w. is so dilluted, I can drink it with ease. I think I had the orange flavor. My favorite supermarket, Fairway, has a new location on the Brooklyn waterfront. You can go to their cafe and eat right out on the water. And they're not terribly expensive. You can get a meal for the same price as any fast food chain, but it's infintely fresh and tastier.

And I had a bite of the prosciutto/mozz sammie. Oh my heaven, it is wonderful stuff. I love Mike's Deli (in the Belmont section aka "Little Italy" in the Bronx)


----------



## AnnMarie

MissToodles said:


> Comfort food at its most carb-iest, msg filled, beefy delightifulness. Sloppy joe on a soft kaiser roll with tater tots. My tots were freezer burned and I barely ate any! The sandwich was tasty at lest.



Oh boy, I think that may have just brought on either a sloppy joe or chili night in my future. 

Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

I remember a commercial once.. (or it was a dream..) from the makers of the Manwich sauce, showing what else you could make instead of just sloppy joes.. and one of the serving suggestions was Manwich sauce (and ground beef) over spaghetti... I'm so tempted to try that one..


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Fuzzy said:


> I remember a commercial once.. (or it was a dream..) from the makers of the Manwich sauce, showing what else you could make instead of just sloppy joes.. and one of the serving suggestions was Manwich sauce (and ground beef) over spaghetti... I'm so tempted to try that one..



Cincinatti Chili! Well, sort of. Its chili served over spaghetti. Cheese and onions optional.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Fuzzy said:


> Syrian Lentils in a Spicy Tomato Sauce
> 
> 1 cup dried red or brown lentils, rinsed
> 4 cups water
> 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 onion, sliced
> 2 garlic cloves, minced
> 1 (28oz) can peeled tomatoes
> 2 tablespoons tomato paste
> 1 tablespoon ground cumin
> 3/4 teaspoon ground allspice
> 1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
> 1/2 teaspoon paprika
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> In a medium saucepan, combine the lentils and water. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until the lentils are tender but still retain their shape, about 30 minutes. Do not drain.
> 
> In another saucepan, heat the oil over medium heat. Add the onions and garlic and saute until the onions are golden. Add the lentils and cooking liquid.
> Run a knife throught the can of tomatoes to chop and add without draining, to the lentils along with the tomato paste. Add the cumin, allspice, coriander, and paprika. Simmer for 15 minutes. Add salt and pepper to taste.
> (shown in picture: over rice, couscous, and steamed veggies.  )



That looks rrealllllly good...I love stewy lentil dishes. Will try!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hey! Get in the queue, there are at least twenty of us in front of you!



I was gettin ready to ask the same thing! There's room for everybody, yes?


----------



## MissToodles

Fuzzy said:


> I remember a commercial once.. (or it was a dream..) from the makers of the Manwich sauce, showing what else you could make instead of just sloppy joes.. and one of the serving suggestions was Manwich sauce (and ground beef) over spaghetti... I'm so tempted to try that one..



I mixed leftovers with rice, added peas and sprinked cheddar on top. Pasta would work well!


----------



## panhype

Again i hadn't watched the clock and missed the closing time of the regular shops, here at 8 pm  So i had to deal with the little that was left. Ok, chicken breasts (usually i have some in the freezer) .. but then? There were potatoes, eggs and mushrooms... giving me the idea finally to make my first attempt on the Spanish tortilla. Turned out quite well actually , despite normally it would contain onions (didn't have any left) instead of mushrooms.

BTW i ran Google Images and on most pics there the tortilla looked more like a pie rather than a scrambled eggs-like dish. But years ago i had roommates from Madrid who made Tortilla almost every day and i took the inspiration from their version  

View attachment Tortilla-n-chicken-breasts.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

panhype said:


> Again i hadn't watched the clock and missed the closing time of the regular shops, here at 8 pm  So i had to deal with the little that was left. Ok, chicken breasts (usually i have some in the freezer) .. but then? There were potatoes, eggs and mushrooms... giving me the idea finally to make my first attempt on the Spanish tortilla. Turned out quite well actually , despite normally it would contain onions (didn't have any left) instead of mushrooms.
> 
> BTW i ran Google Images and on most pics there the tortilla looked more like a pie rather than a scrambled eggs-like dish. But years ago i had roommates from Madrid who made Tortilla almost every day and i took the inspiration from their version



Yummy it looks great! The tortilla I had in Spain and that I make is just like a thick omelette with potatoes in it. You can cut it into slices like pie. It just looks similar to yours but more in one piece.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Oh Geeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzz! I am SOOOOOOOOO hungry!!!!!!!!!!:doh: 
LOL, Kara


----------



## EvilPrincess

Life has gotten in the way of good food lately. 

So I was inspired to make the effort today.... Late dinner eaten propped up on pillows in bed...

Cold shrimp salad with fresh mozzarella, tomatoes, basil, olive oil, salt, red pepper flakes, pepper, oregano, and a little garlic 

Served with slices of fresh baguette, provolone, salami, and cappicola


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Life has gotten in the way of good food lately.
> 
> So I was inspired to make the effort today.... Late dinner eaten propped up on pillows in bed...
> 
> Cold shrimp salad with fresh mozzarella, tomatoes, basil, olive oil, salt, red pepper flakes, pepper, oregano, and a little garlic
> 
> Served with slices of fresh baguette, provolone, salami, and cappicola



Sorry, but this is more food porn than "everyday food". 

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## SoVerySoft

and P.S. I can't stop staring at that shrimp.


----------



## MLadyJ

E.P. if that shrimp thingy is a recipe of yours..PUUULLLZZZEE post it. I am slobbering (that is worse that a drool) all over my keyboard..:smitten:


----------



## jamie

Oh man....Pan and EP...those are wonderful pics...superb job you taters!


----------



## EvilPrincess

MLadyJ said:


> E.P. if that shrimp thingy is a recipe of yours..PUUULLLZZZEE post it. I am slobbering (that is worse that a drool) all over my keyboard..:smitten:


 
It is just a throw together thing....

3/4 pound cooked, peeled and deveined shrimp 
1/2 lb fresh small mozzarella balls - these were the marinated in olive oil, and spices. 
3-5 large basil leaves
two medium tomatoes 

Toss all together, after chopping basil, and seeding and slicing tomatoes. Add enough of the marinade from the mozzarella, to coat (if it is a good one or substitute, olive oil, oregano, red pepper flakes, salt, pepper, and maybe some minced garlic - go light it can overpower)

A liberal shake of kosher salt - 
Right before serving, about 1 to 2 teaspoons of fresh lemon juice. 

You can let it sit for a while or serve right away .... 

Light and fresh- make sure you have some bread to catch the extra spicy olive oil. 


thanks for the comments everyone....


----------



## Fuzzy

Definately Food Pr0n!


----------



## IdahoCynth

This is a dinner from 2 weeks ago. (I have been on vacation)
Elk fry, fried potaotes, fresh corn.. .mmmm


----------



## Sugar

IdahoCynth said:


> This is a dinner from 2 weeks ago. (I have been on vacation)
> Elk fry, fried potaotes, fresh corn.. .mmmm



*packs bags for Idaho* I'll bring some dessert okay?


----------



## IdahoCynth

Lucky said:


> *packs bags for Idaho* I'll bring some dessert okay?



It's a deal! I only have a few more packages of elk and venison though so hurry.


----------



## IdahoCynth

This is last nights dinner. A big ol mushroom burger.


----------



## MisticalMisty

IdahoCynth said:


> This is last nights dinner. A big ol mushroom burger.



wow..what kind of cheese is that and how did you prepare the mushrooms

That looks AWESOME..lol


----------



## panhype

SoVerySoft said:


> and P.S. I can't stop staring at that shrimp.


THAT shrimp? The one at the 1 o'clock position is my favorite one


----------



## IdahoCynth

panhype said:


> THAT shrimp? The one at the 1 o'clock position is my favorite one



Though the shrimp at the 1 o'clock position is an eye catcher... I think I favor the one at the 5 o'clock position. Look at its little tail sticking up there, asking to be picked up and eaten.


----------



## IdahoCynth

MisticalMisty said:


> wow..what kind of cheese is that and how did you prepare the mushrooms
> 
> That looks AWESOME..lol




That is 3 slices of Kraft american cheese melted to perfection. The mushrooms were fresh and cooked in the pan I fried the hamburger in. After the mushrooms where cooked I added a dash of heavy cream and stirred the mushrooms, pan drippings and cream until the cream thickened it up a bit.


----------



## panhype

More experiments today  The day before i had bought organic chicory but the stupid grocery store sold it only in sealed big packages. I always hate it when they're doing that. Anyways, what to do with leftover chicory? Finally decided to spread the leaves in a casserole dish and put it in the stove for 5 mins. Then i added fried ready bought cevapcici (my original plan had been to buy ground meat but the butcher had closed already), chili onions and sliced tomatoes on top, plus a few dashes of olive oil. The result was quite nice actually. Doesn't it look like tasting very hot even on the pic? LOL But it wasn't THAT hot 

The salad BTW was chicory and carrots in kinda Indian salad dressing which is very easy to make:
Grate a piece of ginger root, add natural yogurt, a few dashes of worcester sauce and lemon juice plus a bit of salt and very little sugar. It's simple as that. Found that on a German salad dressings board. And after the great response it got there i tried it myself. Was well worth it. 

View attachment Chicory-n-cevap.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

panhype said:


> THAT shrimp? The one at the 1 o'clock position is my favorite one





IdahoCynth said:


> Though the shrimp at the 1 o'clock position is an eye catcher... I think I favor the one at the 5 o'clock position. Look at its little tail sticking up there, asking to be picked up and eaten.



Nooo, you're both wrong, it's the one at 17 minutes past three that gets my vote, so juicy looking!


----------



## SoVerySoft

panhype said:


> THAT shrimp? The one at the 1 o'clock position is my favorite one





IdahoCynth said:


> Though the shrimp at the 1 o'clock position is an eye catcher... I think I favor the one at the 5 o'clock position. Look at its little tail sticking up there, asking to be picked up and eaten.





Ruby Ripples said:


> Nooo, you're both wrong, it's the one at 17 minutes past three that gets my vote, so juicy looking!



What is wrong with you people? It is just _mean_ to show favoritism. EP, just give me all the shrimp, and don't pay attention to these judgemental folks. I want all my shrimp to feel good about themselves...








...on their way down to my tummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Some goodies from the farmer's market: Fresh mozzarella and jersey tomatoes! Rosemary focaccia bread, fresh basil, a little olive oil, sea salt and cracked black pepper.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Last week I headed to my friend Linda's to try out my new "Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Maker". Linda wanted to make something with Kahlua so we made "Kahlua-ritas" (Kahlua and cream slushies, basically!)






Here's the machine. See the ice on top? I should have snapped a pic of the shaved ice it makes once you turn it on. But it happens so fast. Below you can see that after the shaved ice is added, it blends the drink perfectly.










Here's the finished product. YUMMMMMMMMM. We made a few. 





I tested it to see if it could make a root beer float slushie. I used cream, root beer and the shaved ice. Unfortunately the ice clumped up and it was too watery. But it _looks_ good, doesn't it?​


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> Last week I headed to my friend Linda's to try out my new "Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Maker". Linda wanted to make something with Kahlua so we made "Kahlua-ritas" (Kahlua and cream slushies, basically!)
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the machine. See the ice on top? I should have snapped a pic of the shaved ice it makes once you turn it on. But it happens so fast. Below you can see that after the shaved ice is added, it blends the drink perfectly.
> 
> 
> Here's the finished product. YUMMMMMMMMM. We made a few.
> 
> I tested it to see if it could make a root beer float slushie. I used cream, root beer and the shaved ice. Unfortunately the ice clumped up and it was too watery. But it _looks_ good, doesn't it?​



It all looks good! I am a pushover for kitchen gadgets and I now want a 
"Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Maker".


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Last week I headed to my friend Linda's to try out my new "Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Maker". Linda wanted to make something with Kahlua so we made "Kahlua-ritas" (Kahlua and cream slushies, basically!)
> I tested it to see if it could make a root beer float slushie. I used cream, root beer and the shaved ice. Unfortunately the ice clumped up and it was too watery. * But it looks good, doesn't it?*
> [/CENTER]



YES! Perfect for a summer day (or night), Randi. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

After we drank all afternoon, Linda threw some goodies on the BBQ.





I think this hot dog did more than plump when she cooked it!






A naked cheeseburger.






Linda's hubby Bob grows cherry tomatoes. They are killer! 






I don't know why I had the urge to photograph the corn...






It just looked so perfect. And you know what? It was the BEST corn I've ever eaten. I stopped at the farm market on my way there to pick it up and it was soooooo delicious! I am spoiled forever now.






My plate.






Dessert - decadent chocolate cake on the left and black forrest cake on the right.​


----------



## out.of.habit

OhmigoodnessRandi that is so what I need in my life right now.
I really am drooling. And I just ate cake!


----------



## out.of.habit

Here's the cake! It's not exactly pretty, but it's so good. 












Shoulda used a little more preserves, I think. But I was worried it would slide. OH DARN! Guess I'm just gonna have to go make another cake!


----------



## supersoup

i want everything on this page. please.

:eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Here's the cake! It's not exactly pretty, but it's so good. ...



ummmm...you don't think that cake is pretty??? omg, I think it's amazing. Look at that frosting!!! And the inside looks so moist. And...and...and...

I need cake.


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> ummmm...you don't think that cake is pretty??? omg, I think it's amazing. Look at that frosting!!! And the inside looks so moist. And...and...and...
> 
> I need cake.



I'm a little messy with the frosting, and a little too eager to eat cake, so I didn't have time to wipe the plate, lol. :blush:


----------



## wistful

supersoup said:


> i want everything on this page. please.
> 
> :eat1:




For real!! SoVerySoft & out.of.habit you're killing me here!! I'll take that mozzarella and tomatoes on focaccia please,followed by a slice of out.of.habits's cake for dessert.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Taking a vacation day today  And I made myself some lunch:




I hollowed out a plump jersey tomato, stuffed it with chicken salad (from Trader Joe's with almonds, currants & celery), stuffed celery with cream cheese and sprinkled on paprika (ok, it came out too fast ), and warm rosemary focaccia bread.

I am (appropriately) stuffed myself now!


----------



## mossystate

I am still in a full-on daze over the picture of those slabs of farmers market tomatoes..they should be in mah belly..


great food, folks..LOVE this thread...


----------



## SoVerySoft

mossystate said:


> I am still in a full-on daze over the picture of those slabs of farmers market tomatoes..they should be in mah belly..
> 
> 
> great food, folks..LOVE this thread...



I wait all year for the 2 months of swoon-worthy tomatoes. I do!

I am happy happy happy that the time is NOW.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Paycheck: Tomorrow
Grocery list: Tomatoes, fresh mozarella, baguette, olive oil, fresh basil.

Seriously. I can't wait. SVS, keepin' the foodie trends alive since [insert year of internet access here.]


----------



## EbonySSBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Taking a vacation day today  And I made myself some lunch:
> 
> 
> I hollowed out a plump jersey tomato, stuffed it with chicken salad (from Trader Joe's with almonds, currants & celery), stuffed celery with cream cheese and sprinkled on paprika (ok, it came out too fast ), and warm rosemary focaccia bread.
> 
> I am (appropriately) stuffed myself now!



Man, that looks like a perfect lunch. Yum!


----------



## SoVerySoft

EbonySSBBW said:


> Man, that looks like a perfect lunch. Yum!



Well...you _know_ the only reason I stuffed the tomato was to take a pic, right? Otherwise I would have just sliced the tomato and eaten a pile of the chicken salad. hehe


----------



## CuteyChubb

My first contribution to this thread. Baked boneless porkchop, peas and Pasta Roni (inspired by Ann Marie). Hopefully the next one will come out better. I have no idea why the pic is so small, I had to re-size it to upload it and now it looks dumb. 

View attachment IMAG0609_edited (2).JPG


----------



## Santaclear

Man, oh man!! :doh: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :smitten: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:

(I just have to chime in every now and then 'cos all the food pics look so good!)


----------



## BigBoy2007

I will take two of everything and some new clothing  That all looks sooooo good *rubs belly*


----------



## CuteyChubb

Ok, I figured out what was wrong with my pic. I'm gonna get it right with tonights dinner. For some reason, I am determined to make y'all hungry. Probably just to get you all back!!!


----------



## AnnMarie

This picture was taken strictly to blow Randi's mind. 

 

View attachment sld.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> This picture was taken strictly to blow Randi's mind.



AM! Someone let you eat their croutons before you gave them back their salad?? 


p.s. I like how you hid the salad under all those croutons. Did you fool yourself?


----------



## AnnMarie

SoVerySoft said:


> AM! Someone let you eat their croutons before you gave them back their salad??
> 
> 
> p.s. I like how you hid the salad under all those croutons. Did you fool yourself?



LOL, I actually ate half a head of lettuce yesterday, and the other half is probably going to get eaten today. 

It was everything I could do to keep from telling you last night but I wanted to shock you with the picture. LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, I actually ate half a head of lettuce yesterday, and the other half is probably going to get eaten today.
> 
> It was everything I could do to keep from telling you last night but I wanted to shock you with the picture. LOL



I am so proud of you!! 


p.s. (you knew there had to be a "p.s."!) Throw in crumbled bacon. Everything is better with bacon.


----------



## AnnMarie

SoVerySoft said:


> I am so proud of you!!
> 
> 
> p.s. (you knew there had to be a "p.s."!) Throw in crumbled bacon. Everything is better with bacon.



Oh yeah, there's bits in there (real ones, not the Fako Bacos)


----------



## jamie

*hosted on www.flickr.com*

Rotisserie chicken drumettes (I didn't make those, bought them at Fresh Market). Steamed broccoli. Cornbread with butter. Fried "peaches and cream" corn...I have finally mastered fried corn this season and am in total love with it. I make ours a little spicy with some red pepper flakes. It is rich and creamy and spicy and just complete yum.


----------



## AnnMarie

jamie said:


> Rotisserie chicken drumettes (I didn't make those, bought them at Fresh Market). Steamed broccoli. Cornbread with butter. Fried "peaches and cream" corn...I have finally mastered fried corn this season and am in total love with it. I make ours a little spicy with some red pepper flakes. It is rich and creamy and spicy and just complete yum.



Uhm, I must know more about this fried corn you speak of. More please, s'plain.


----------



## jamie

Take fresh corn and hold it over a skillet. Take a big knife and cut all the kernels off. Take the cob, flip it over and run the knife over it again to get all of the corn-milk off into the pan.

Add to the pan some butter (mmms...I think I added about 2tbs for 3 or 4 ears of corn), salt, black pepper, a little sugar (if the corn is sweet, like the bi-color just add a teeny bit, I used probably about a tsp of splenda), and a couple of tablespoons of milk. 

Turn the heat on medium and stir it around a bit until it gets cooked through. I like to leave it on a bit so it gets a little color to it. I also add some red pepper flakes and it makes it sweet and spicy. Very simple, very quick. The key is to not add too much of anything, because the corn is sooo good right now.

There you go. You are in business :eat2:.


----------



## jamie

Last night's dinner:

Whole wheat couscous, sesame ginger minute chops, cherry tomatoes-fresh mozzarella and some italian dressing, zucchini fritters.





hosted at www.flickr.com

I need to work on styling a little bit. It looks a little bland just lying there.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Last night's dinner:
> 
> Whole wheat couscous, sesame ginger minute chops, cherry tomatoes-fresh mozzarella and some italian dressing, zucchini fritters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hosted at www.flickr.com
> 
> I need to work on styling a little bit. It looks a little bland just lying there.



OK, Yum. Really - yum. What are minute chops?


----------



## dreamer72fem

HOw do you make the zucchini fritters...they look GOOD...and what is on top of them?
Thanks
Stacey


----------



## SoVerySoft

dreamer72fem said:


> HOw do you make the zucchini fritters...they look GOOD...and what is on top of them?
> Thanks
> Stacey



Jamie posted the recipe and pics in the Iron Foodee Challege thread. Click here!


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, Yum. Really - yum. What are minute chops?



They are just really thinly sliced pork loin chops. They cook up really quickly. Some places call them breakfast chops I think. I love them because they get nice and brown with just a little ring of fat and I have some sort of block cooking bigger cuts of pork, I either make it leather or serve it raw...these are jamie-proof.


----------



## jamie

dreamer72fem said:


> HOw do you make the zucchini fritters...they look GOOD...and what is on top of them?
> Thanks
> Stacey



SVS handled the assist..I will just add that that is some fat-free sour cream on top of them. They are great with out...but most people serve them like latkes with a little bit of sour cream or plain yogurt. They are wonderful if you put some salt on after they come out of the pan (like fries). Hope you get to try them and enjoy!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Looks so yummy...especially the fritters...wow.


----------



## panhype

jamie said:


> They are just really thinly sliced pork loin chops. They cook up really quickly. Some places call them breakfast chops I think. I love them because they get nice and brown with just a little ring of fat and I have some sort of block cooking bigger cuts of pork, I either make it leather or serve it raw...these are jamie-proof.


Not because they're jamie-proof, or panhype-proof, but i always preferred thin slices of pork loin chop, escalope etc. I know those are less juicy. But they are tastier. Now because German butchers are used to sell thick pieces of meat i always had problems to make myself understandable about what i wanted. I said 'really thin', 'about 3 millimeter' etc.. and got looks as answer with plenty'o questionmarks ... till i found that saying 'for making escalopes Italian style' usually gave them the right idea lol I always knew why i love Italian kitchen 

More recently i have given up on pork and buy chicken breasts most of the time. Then i take a sharp knife and cut them across 2 times, giving me 3 thin chicken breasts. Perfect_ minute chicken breasts_


----------



## Half Full

jamie said:


> SVS handled the assist..I will just add that that is some fat-free sour cream on top of them. They are great with out...but most people serve them like latkes with a little bit of sour cream or plain yogurt. They are wonderful if you put some salt on after they come out of the pan (like fries). Hope you get to try them and enjoy!



Jamie-

Could you sub bread crumbs for the flour? I don't bake much so I don't often have flour on hand but I always have breadcrumbs!


----------



## MissToodles

Jamie's photos look straight out of "Eating Well" magazine. Yum! And this thread has sent me on a quest to find Jersey tomatos, I'm sure I can find them around here.

my breakfast: kashi honey oat waffles with peanut butter and pineapple. I need protein in the morning otherwise I crash and turn into a cranky platypus. One issue though--kashi waffles are expensive. Does anyone have a good recipe for whole wheat waffles? My boyfriend has a waffle iron, I figure it would be cheaper per serving to make them at home and just freeze them.


----------



## jamie

Pan...oooh, you have given me an idea, I had not thought to tr that with chicken breasts. Sometimes I cut it in cubes, but I would like to expiriment with thinner pieces.

Half-full: I think the flour is only there for binding, so I am not sure why bread crumbs wouldn't work. These are almost pancake/latke like and yours would probably have a different texture...might be a tasty expiriment though!

MissT: I haven't tried those waffles - are they any good? The pineapple has me salivating over here.


----------



## ashmamma84

jamie said:


> Take fresh corn and hold it over a skillet. Take a big knife and cut all the kernels off. Take the cob, flip it over and run the knife over it again to get all of the corn-milk off into the pan.
> 
> Add to the pan some butter (mmms...I think I added about 2tbs for 3 or 4 ears of corn), salt, black pepper, a little sugar (if the corn is sweet, like the bi-color just add a teeny bit, I used probably about a tsp of splenda), and a couple of tablespoons of milk.
> 
> Turn the heat on medium and stir it around a bit until it gets cooked through. I like to leave it on a bit so it gets a little color to it. I also add some red pepper flakes and it makes it sweet and spicy. Very simple, very quick. The key is to not add too much of anything, because the corn is sooo good right now.
> 
> There you go. You are in business :eat2:.



I love fried corn...on the cob as well. I just got hip to fried corn on the cob last week and I love it.


----------



## ashmamma84

It's not so much pretty as it is incredibly delicious. 

Babe's PawPaw made gumbo for us...and I snapped a pic. 

View attachment phpKyK2bVPM.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

ashmamma84 said:


> It's not so much pretty as it is incredibly delicious.
> 
> Babe's PawPaw made gumbo for us...and I snapped a pic.



Shrimp always look pretty to me! YUM.


----------



## panhype

The recipe i'm using is kinda 'around' since the 70s and it's titled 'Carbonara'. Now i did a little research and learned that the original Carbonara just consists of pancetta (speck) and eggs while the version i was making has tomatoes (instead of eggs) and actually is called Amatriciana. Both have their origins in the north of Roma, hence the confusion maybe. Both are SUPER-easy to make, here are links to recipes with great explanations (Italian site in English language).
Amatriciana - that's the way i'm making my 'Carbonara', but i'm adding a few dashes of balsamico vinegar
Carbonara - should be worth a try as well


View attachment Carbonara-pot.jpg

Yes, you're right. I'm making a big pot of it and will store 6 portions or so in the freezer

View attachment Carbonara-plate.jpg

i'm having my Amatriciana usually just with Italian bread. Or French bread


----------



## panhype

ashmamma84 said:


> It's not so much pretty as it is incredibly delicious.
> 
> Babe's PawPaw made gumbo for us...and I snapped a pic.


I can see that this is delicious :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

MissToodles said:


> Jamie's photos look straight out of "Eating Well" magazine. Yum! And this thread has sent me on a quest to find Jersey tomatos, I'm sure I can find them around here.
> 
> my breakfast: kashi honey oat waffles with peanut butter and pineapple. I need protein in the morning otherwise I crash and turn into a cranky platypus. One issue though--kashi waffles are expensive. Does anyone have a good recipe for whole wheat waffles? My boyfriend has a waffle iron, I figure it would be cheaper per serving to make them at home and just freeze them.



****************************************************

This is a Martha Stewart recipe, very nice!

*Oat and Whole Wheat Waffles with Mango Sauce*

Using nonfat buttermilk and egg whites will eliminate a substantial amount of the fat usually found in this classic breakfast fare.


Ingredients
Serves 6.

3/4 cup rolled oats 
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons whole-wheat flour 
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons cake flour, (not self-rising) 
3 tablespoons instant nonfat dry milk 
1/4 cup sugar 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 tablespoons baking powder 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 large whole egg 
2 large egg whites 
2 1/4 cups nonfat buttermilk 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted 

*Mango Sauce *
1 1/2 pints assorted fresh fruit, such as raspberries, blueberries, boysenberries, and peaches 
Vegetable-oil cooking spray 
Directions

Preheat a waffle iron. Place oats in the bowl of a food processor, and process until coarsely ground, about 30 seconds. Transfer to a medium bowl, and whisk in whole-wheat flour, cake flour, dry milk, sugar, salt, baking powder, and baking soda. 

In another medium bowl, whisk together egg, egg whites, and buttermilk. Pour into the dry ingredients, add melted butter, and whisk together until thoroughly combined. 

Spray waffle iron with cooking spray. Quickly pour about 1 1/2 cups batter onto center of grid. Use a rubber spatula to spread the batter evenly out to the edges. Bake waffles until golden brown, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a warm oven. Repeat until all batter is used. 

Cut waffles into squares; serve two per person topped with mango sauce and fruit.

***********************************************************

*Whole Grain Waffles*

INGREDIENTS:
2 eggs, beaten
1 3/4 cups skim milk
1/4 cup canola oil
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup whole wheat pastry flour 
1/2 cup flax seed meal
1/4 cup wheat germ
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 tablespoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt 

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large bowl, whisk together the eggs, milk, oil, applesauce, and vanilla. Beat in whole wheat pastry flour, flax seed meal, wheat germ, all-purpose flour, baking powder, sugar, and salt until batter is smooth. 
2. Preheat a waffle iron, and coat with cooking spray. Pour batter into waffle iron in batches, and cook until crisp and golden brown.


**************************************

Another thing to try is to add some protein powder to your batter...one scoop of flour for one scoop of flour 

Eggo waffles and pancakes are now available whole wheat and non trans fat. The kids at my preschool LOVE them.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

After seeing lovely melons on the fridge thread, I had to have some. So a couple of nights ago I just had some melon, prosciutto and danish blue cheese for dinner. It was ambrosia! 

Tonight was tandoori chicken kebabs. I wasn't happy with the taste of them, they seemed salty to me although I hadn't put any salt in the marinade. However my son loved them, so he had my three! I also made Kimberleigh's couscous salad, slightly adapted for the ingredients I had to hand, and it is deelish! So I just had extra couscous! 

View attachment parmamelon.JPG


View attachment tandoori.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples

panhype said:


> The recipe i'm using is kinda 'around' since the 70s and it's titled 'Carbonara'. Now i did a little research and learned that the original Carbonara just consists of pancetta (speck) and eggs while the version i was making has tomatoes (instead of eggs) and actually is called Amatriciana. Both have their origins in the north of Roma, hence the confusion maybe. Both are SUPER-easy to make, here are links to recipes with great explanations (Italian site in English language).
> Amatriciana - that's the way i'm making my 'Carbonara', but i'm adding a few dashes of balsamico vinegar
> Carbonara - should be worth a try as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 24471
> 
> Yes, you're right. I'm making a big pot of it and will store 6 portions or so in the freezer
> 
> View attachment 24472
> 
> i'm having my Amatriciana usually just with Italian bread. Or French bread




This sauce looks so tasty. I wish I could like that green pasta but it just tastes like wet cardboard to me. When my mum used to make us tricolor pasta I picked all the green parts out lol. ps. I love that plate.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

jamie said:


> *hosted on www.flickr.com*
> 
> Rotisserie chicken drumettes (I didn't make those, bought them at Fresh Market). Steamed broccoli. Cornbread with butter. Fried "peaches and cream" corn...I have finally mastered fried corn this season and am in total love with it. I make ours a little spicy with some red pepper flakes. It is rich and creamy and spicy and just complete yum.



The corn looks absolutely wonderful, I SO want that!! Actually I want the whole plate 



jamie said:


> Last night's dinner:
> 
> Whole wheat couscous, sesame ginger minute chops, cherry tomatoes-fresh mozzarella and some italian dressing, zucchini fritters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hosted at www.flickr.com
> 
> I need to work on styling a little bit. It looks a little bland just lying there.



I usually buy the extra thin pork steaks too, I like to slice them up for chinese dishes. I LOVE the look of these courgette fritters, I am definitely going to try them very soon, they look so simple but tasty, thankyou for posting the recipe!


----------



## Fuzzy

Ruby Ripples said:


> After seeing lovely melons on the fridge thread, I had to have some. So a couple of nights ago I just had some melon, prosciutto and danish blue cheese for dinner. It was ambrosia!
> 
> Tonight was tandoori chicken kebabs. I wasn't happy with the taste of them, they seemed salty to me although I hadn't put any salt in the marinade. However my son loved them, so he had my three! I also made Kimberleigh's couscous salad, slightly adapted for the ingredients I had to hand, and it is deelish! So I just had extra couscous!



What was in that marinade again?


----------



## panhype

Ruby Ripples said:


> This sauce looks so tasty. I wish I could like that green pasta but it just tastes like wet cardboard to me. When my mum used to make us tricolor pasta I picked all the green parts out lol. ps. I love that plate.


I didn't use the green tagliatelle for any particular reason, except maybe that they were looking at me, telling _Take me_  Italians might even say that green tagliatelle are outright wrong with that sauce. I have no idea  So using Spaghetti instead would be the proper choice.


----------



## panhype

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight was tandoori chicken kebabs.



All that looks like being made with great enthusiasm  Love that. Oh, and i second Fuzzy's question... err.. *cough* .. the marinade for the tandoori chicken? 
That's actually something i always wanted to try. It can taste so perfectly delicious and spicy :eat2:


----------



## jamie

panhype said:


> The recipe i'm using is kinda 'around' since the 70s and it's titled 'Carbonara'. Now i did a little research and learned that the original Carbonara just consists of pancetta (speck) and eggs while the version i was making has tomatoes (instead of eggs) and actually is called Amatriciana
> i'm having my Amatriciana usually just with Italian bread. Or French bread



You know...I don't like red sauce very much...but for some reason today...that pan of it looks so comforting and homey...I am actually craving pasta.


----------



## Mishty

ashmamma84 said:


> It's not so much pretty as it is incredibly delicious.
> 
> Babe's PawPaw made gumbo for us...and I snapped a pic.



Oh my god!
Theres nothing better than _real _seafood gumbo! :smitten: 

Bet it was great!


----------



## MissToodles

Jamie, The kashi honey oat waffles are quite good. I don't like eggo, I find them to be way too sweet. These are slightly sweetned and full of nutrients.

More recent photos:




Carrot cake. My boyfriend kept taking tastes of it. I wish he bought his own damn slice. It was extremely moist and had plenty of frosting. 








The second is a cheeseburger with fries from a Manhattan mini pub chain-ette called Blarney Stone. The place is a real dive, but the food is decent and cheap. The burger was cooked to order (medium rare!) and the fries were freshly fried with the skins intact. They did scream out for salt though. I had a Stella Artois with it. The goblet makes it classy.


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissToodles said:


> Jamie, The kashi honey oat waffles are quite good. I don't like eggo, I find them to be way too sweet. These are slightly sweetned and full of nutrients.
> 
> More recent photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrot cake. My boyfriend kept taking tastes of it. I wish he bought his own damn slice. It was extremely moist and had plenty of frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a cheeseburger with fries from a Manhattan mini pub chain-ette called Blarney Stone. The place is a real dive, but the food is decent and cheap. The burger was cooked to order (medium rare!) and the fries were freshly fried with the skins intact. They did scream out for salt though. I had a Stella Artois with it. The goblet makes it classy.



2 killer pics. Yowzers!


----------



## out.of.habit

Toodles, I definitely want to share a New York meal with you sometime. Just so you know. I hope that cheesecake will be involved in some way.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

MissToodles said:


> Jamie, The kashi honey oat waffles are quite good. I don't like eggo, I find them to be way too sweet. These are slightly sweetned and full of nutrients.
> 
> More recent photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrot cake. My boyfriend kept taking tastes of it. I wish he bought his own damn slice. It was extremely moist and had plenty of frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a cheeseburger with fries from a Manhattan mini pub chain-ette called Blarney Stone. The place is a real dive, but the food is decent and cheap. The burger was cooked to order (medium rare!) and the fries were freshly fried with the skins intact. They did scream out for salt though. I had a Stella Artois with it. The goblet makes it classy.



Excellent pics, I REALLY enjoyed them. Please post more when you can. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## SoVerySoft

A trip to the really really good local bakery today. Yeah, my eyes are bigger than my stomach. 

My roomie, Nancy got this:





It's a checkerboard cake. You can see we each cut a piece from it...






Here's her piece.​

Here's what I got (this is really scary because I don't eat a lot when it comes to bakery goodies. So, anyone want some pastry??)






A "peach flan" which turned out to be 1/2 apple and 1/2 peach, and it wasn't really the texture of flan - it was more of a soft, creamy custard, which I liked even better than traditional flan.













Close up - apples on the left, peaches on the right.






Here's the inside.​


I also got:







German chocolate cake bar with coconut, nuts, etc. I only ate about 1/3 of this.








Chocolate silk pie with cheesecake and chocolate mousse, etc. YUM. I only ate some of it.​

Why is this starting to remind me of a Weight Board post? hehe






And....I got cream puffs. Only ate one so far.







Chocolate chocolate chip, chocolate chip and oatmeal cookies. (These I will save for tomorrow)​


----------



## tonynyc

SoVerySoft said:


> A trip to the really really good local bakery today. Yeah, my eyes are bigger than my stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "peach flan" which turned out to be 1/2 apple and 1/2 peach, and it wasn't really the texture of flan - it was more of a soft, creamy custard, which I liked even better than traditional flan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up - apples on the left, peaches on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Randi:
> Where in Jersey is this wonderful bakery? have got to check this one out..
> Thanks - Tony *


----------



## Heavy_Cream

SoVerySoft said:


> A trip to the really really good local bakery today. Yeah, my eyes are bigger than my stomach.
> 
> My roomie, Nancy got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a checkerboard cake. You can see we each cut a piece from it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's her piece.​
> 
> Here's what I got (this is really scary because I don't eat a lot when it comes to bakery goodies. So, anyone want some pastry??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "peach flan" which turned out to be 1/2 apple and 1/2 peach, and it wasn't really the texture of flan - it was more of a soft, creamy custard, which I liked even better than traditional flan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up - apples on the left, peaches on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the inside.​
> 
> 
> I also got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German chocolate cake bar with coconut, nuts, etc. I only ate about 1/3 of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate silk pie with cheesecake and chocolate mousse, etc. YUM. I only ate some of it.​
> 
> Why is this starting to remind me of a Weight Board post? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....I got cream puffs. Only ate one so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate chocolate chip, chocolate chip and oatmeal cookies. (These I will save for tomorrow)​



Wow, looks so yummmmmmmmers.


----------



## Friday

I want that coconutty cake bar bad.


----------



## SoVerySoft

tonynyc said:


> *Randi:
> Where in Jersey is this wonderful bakery? have got to check this one out..
> Thanks - Tony *



Tony, it's La Bonbonniere there are a few in Central Jersey - Edison, Woodbridge, South Plainfield and Menlo Park. 

Very good stuff.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday said:


> I want that coconutty cake bar bad.




It was gooey and good. But a little too sweet for me.


----------



## panhype

MissToodles said:


> The second is a cheeseburger with fries from a Manhattan mini pub chain-ette called Blarney Stone. The place is a real dive, but the food is decent and cheap. The burger was cooked to order (medium rare!) and the fries were freshly fried with the skins intact. They did scream out for salt though. I had a Stella Artois with it. The goblet makes it classy.


Ha ! I like that :eat2:


----------



## tonynyc

SoVerySoft said:


> Tony, it's La Bonbonniere there are a few in Central Jersey - Edison, Woodbridge, South Plainfield and Menlo Park.
> 
> Very good stuff.



*
Thanks Randi:
This sounds like a great place for a foodie raid. 
How was the seating? and service overall...

I think a nice idea would be to list some of the resturants in the 
different areas along with the photos. Kind of like a Dagat's 
[Dimmers version of Zagat's] only better :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: 


Thanks 
Tony 



*


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> A trip to the really really good local bakery today. Yeah, my eyes are bigger than my stomach.



That all looks sooooooooo good. I really want a piece of that checkerboard cake!


----------



## SoVerySoft

tonynyc said:


> *
> Thanks Randi:
> This sounds like a great place for a foodie raid.
> How was the seating? and service overall...
> 
> I think a nice idea would be to list some of the resturants in the
> different areas along with the photos. Kind of like a Dagat's
> [Dimmers version of Zagat's] only better :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tony, it's just a bakery - no seating 

and p.s. the cookies sucked. Wah!


----------



## supersoup

in my belly in under a minute. mmmmmmmm.
















surprisingly good. not as dough-y as i like, but yummy for freezer to microwave to plate.


----------



## SoVerySoft

supersoup said:


> in my belly in under a minute....surprisingly good. not as dough-y as i like, but yummy for freezer to microwave to plate.



I WANT!!!! please to share with me?


----------



## supersoup

SoVerySoft said:


> I WANT!!!! please to share with me?



of course, i has a whole bag of them! they aren't overly sweet either, so i think you'd like them!


----------



## SoVerySoft

supersoup said:


> of course, i has a whole bag of them! they aren't overly sweet either, so i think you'd like them!



wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

SoVerySoft said:


> Tony, it's La Bonbonniere there are a few in Central Jersey - Edison, Woodbridge, South Plainfield and Menlo Park.
> 
> Very good stuff.





OMG OMG OMG! Randi they are the best bakery in the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!!

God I miss New Jersey.  

Hey Randi there was a great diner on Rt1 near the Menlo Park Mall that we went to all the time. Is it still there??????


----------



## Friday

You know, bakeries have some things that are as good as home made and some that are better, but I don't think I've ever tasted a basic cookie (chocolate chip, peanut butter, oatmeal) that was as good as homemade except Mrs Field's and they don't have those around here anymore.


----------



## Fuzzy

The Mrs. Fields locations are disappearing here too. Luckily, they have a website for direct "internet" sales (which reminds me.. I need to send brownies to someone.. ) and they have seven stores in the sane Washington.


----------



## Friday

I've tried the store bought Mrs. Field's. They were AWFUL. The nearest one is 20-25 miles north of here and I ain't dealing with Seattle traffic for nobodies cookies. Maybe I'll have to start hunting for them while I'm on vacation.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

supersoup said:


> in my belly in under a minute. mmmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly good. not as dough-y as i like, but yummy for freezer to microwave to plate.



Yummm. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I know y'all missed me 


Tonight's masterpiece! *the food is great..the pic not so much..lol*

Carmalized vegetables *carrots, peppers, onions, garlic and mushrooms* and dijon/paprika turkey breasts

WOO HOO Good!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OMG OMG OMG! Randi they are the best bakery in the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> God I miss New Jersey.
> 
> Hey Randi there was a great diner on Rt1 near the Menlo Park Mall that we went to all the time. Is it still there??????



The Menlo Park Diner? Yep. I've never been there tho...


----------



## Fuzzy

/me makes a note to get Friday a Mrs. Fields Gift Card...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Breakfast! Home made egg mcmuffin. Pardon the run away egg!


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Breakfast! Home made egg mcmuffin. Pardon the run away egg!



Oh Wowzers MM! Now I want two!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

MisticalMisty said:


> Breakfast! Home made egg mcmuffin. Pardon the run away egg!



Wow...that looks sooooo tasty!!!!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Randi, you'll take me to this bakery, yes? 

and Soup... Where did you find those delicious and convenient tasty buns?! (Not to be confused with your own tasty buns.  Sorry, couldn't help it.)


----------



## SuperMishe

My own little creation! LOL! I steamed some chicken breast pieces in the microwave (I love my tupperware steamer), added some mayo and garlic garlic (from Tastefully Simple) to some thick chewy crusty bakery bread, put the chicken on top and covered with shredded cheddar & jack cheese then broiled in my toaster oven... voila! They were DEE-Lish! 

View attachment Chicken N Cheese.jpg


----------



## panhype

That looks much promising, Mishe. Particularly on this cute plate


----------



## panhype

Again had omelette, quite a habit on Sundays. This time with tomatoes, chorizo and fresh basil - best idea ever to grow basil on my balcony. For a change i disabled the flash (i'm still a rookie in terms of photography), to the effect that the pics came out a bit dark but i like that slightly mysterious impression. 

View attachment Omelette-daylight_700.jpg


View attachment Omelette-daylight_700 #2.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

panhype said:


> Again had omelette, quite a habit on Sundays. This time with tomatoes, chorizo and fresh basil - best idea ever to grow basil on my balcony. For a change i disabled the flash (i'm still a rookie in terms of photography), to the effect that the pics came out a bit dark but i like that slightly mysterious impression.



Oh my..............! I want this SO bad!

and btw - the lighting in the second pic is gorgeous! Very artsy.


----------



## MissToodles

out.of.habit said:


> Toodles, I definitely want to share a New York meal with you sometime. Just so you know. I hope that cheesecake will be involved in some way.



I'm not big on cheesecake, but if you visit the city I'm game. There's actually supposed to be a decent cheesecake near me.


anyway, on to the food.




lentil stew, with brown rice & veggies.




honeydew bubble tea




something called a chicken roll at bubble tea parlor/bakery.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight I made zucchini for dinner. I modified Jamie's fritter recipe that is located here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26985

I peeled the squash because it was border line and the skin had started to "wrinkle" in a couple of places. 

2 cups shredded squash (3 small zucs)
3 medium eggs
3/4 cup of shredded parmesan cheese
1/2 cup flour
1 teaspoon Vegit seasoning 
1 tablespoon of Lemon pepper seasoning

Cooked in Greggs gold-n-soft margarine (this is the only margarine I like and it fries the best flavor in)

I stirred all the ingredients together with a fork and dumped it all at once into the pan with margarine melted on medium/high.

Then i flattened the mixture out to the edges of the pan and let it brown, then I cut it with the spatula and turned the pieces and let them brown. I turned them over several times to make them as brown as I could and make sure they were cooked in the center.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonight I made zucchini for dinner. I modified Jamie's fritter recipe...



But...but...how was it??? 

(looks delish!)


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> But...but...how was it???
> 
> (looks delish!)



It was pretty good, I was in the mood for zuc. I am not fond of onions in my zuc, but since I am a cheese addict the parmesan cheese was nice.


----------



## Fuzzy

Typical EverySunday Dinner: Shake-n-Bake Chicken, with mashed taters, creamed cheesy broccoli, and corn. 

View attachment taters.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Typical EverySunday Dinner: Shake-n-Bake Chicken, with mashed taters, creamed cheesy broccoli, and corn.



That really looks good. I kinda miss cooking "Sunday dinner". Chicken, mashed tates and a veg was our usual.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Typical EverySunday Dinner: Shake-n-Bake Chicken, with mashed taters, creamed cheesy broccoli, and corn.



I think the mashed taters were excited to have the starring role. Sure did humble that chicken!


----------



## Fuzzy

I like taters!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

panhype said:


> Again had omelette, quite a habit on Sundays. This time with tomatoes, chorizo and fresh basil - best idea ever to grow basil on my balcony. For a change i disabled the flash (i'm still a rookie in terms of photography), to the effect that the pics came out a bit dark but i like that slightly mysterious impression.



Looks heavenly and the photographic quality is great.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

MissToodles said:


> I'm not big on cheesecake, but if you visit the city I'm game. There's actually supposed to be a decent cheesecake near me.
> 
> 
> anyway, on to the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lentil stew, with brown rice & veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeydew bubble tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something called a chicken roll at bubble tea parlor/bakery.



Yummy and fun! Is Bubble Tea tapioca beads?


----------



## MissToodles

yep, black tapioca pearls. You sip the pearls through an extra wide straw.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

MissToodles said:


> yep, black tapioca pearls. You sip the pearls through an extra wide straw.



I have got to try this Bubble tea of which you speak.:eat2:


----------



## MissToodles

It would be good for you, especially since it's really low in fat (most are fruit juice or tea mixed with almond/soy milk). Sometimes dairy upsets my stomach but I still want something sweet. Bubble tea hits the spot. Try to find the good stuff, not the slurpee/slushie pretender to the thrown 'bubble tea'.


----------



## MissToodles

polenta with gorgonzola & zucchini lightly sauteed and then cooked in chicken broth (from the eating well serves two cookbook), also made two hot turky italian sausage


----------



## jamie

Mmms...Toodles that looks yummy!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

last night was chicken in black bean sauce with rice and mini spring rolls, (supermarket microwave stuff) it was ok, not as good as home made. Then strawberry cheesecake with strawberries and cream -very tasty :eat2: 

View attachment blackbean1.JPG


View attachment cheesecake.JPG


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

MissToodles said:


> I'm not big on cheesecake, but if you visit the city I'm game. There's actually supposed to be a decent cheesecake near me.
> 
> 
> anyway, on to the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lentil stew, with brown rice & veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeydew bubble tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something called a chicken roll at bubble tea parlor/bakery.




I've always wanted to try "Bubble Tea"...looks YUMMY!:eat2:


----------



## panhype

Ruby Ripples said:


> ... Then strawberry cheesecake with strawberries and cream -very tasty :eat2:



*YES !!!* Meloves strawberry cake. ... Wot? Strawberry cheesecake?.. For me you can leave the cheese away  But it looks way delicious as it is right now


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> Then strawberry cheesecake with strawberries and cream -very tasty :eat2:



I think I need a moist towelette and a cigarette.:smitten:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Dinner tonight; beef roast, broccoli with cheese and chicken/broccoli/cheese rice. I made an iced coffee to go with it yummy.


----------



## SummerG

roast beef sandwiches... still eating them as i post this


----------



## MissToodles

RR- Do you have a recipe for chicken in black bean sauce? Or do you mean restaurant made as in homemade? I just filled my pantry with various Chinese condiments, and raring to go cook some food.


----------



## CrankySpice

Made-from-scratch Beef Fried Rice

View attachment IMG_5559.jpg


----------



## supersoup

CrankySpice said:


> Made-from-scratch Beef Fried Rice
> 
> View attachment 25366



share, yes?!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

IdahoCynth said:


> I think I need a moist towelette and a cigarette.:smitten:



LMAO..it wouldn't let me rep you for that


----------



## AnnMarie

CrankySpice said:


> Made-from-scratch Beef Fried Rice




Oh yeah, need to find out from you how to make that.... it looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

MissToodles said:


> RR- Do you have a recipe for chicken in black bean sauce? Or do you mean restaurant made as in homemade? I just filled my pantry with various Chinese condiments, and raring to go cook some food.



I've yet to find actual black beans to make the sauce myself so I usually use bottled black bean sauce from the Chinese supermarket. I prefer pork with it. I just slice a boneless pork chop, sear it on all sides in a little hot oil in the stir fry pan, add some sliced green pepper and quite chunky chopped onion, a bit of garlic then add the sauce and cook a few mins til the pepper is done to my liking. 

I would love to find black beans though and how to make my own black bean sauce as I always feel there is too much sauce to bean ratio lol. 

A really nice simple thing is to take sliced chicken or beef or pork and start to sear it in a little hot oil, add some broccoli florets, some sesame seeds, fresh minced garlic, ginger (fresh is good but ground ginger is really nice too) and soy sauce. This makes a very nice flavoured dish, and of course only takes a few mins. If you prefer your dish to have visible sauce as such, add a little more of the garlic, ginger and soy sauce then add a little stock (chicken or beef or pork, but not too strong). put a heaped teaspoon of cornstarch into a cup and stir a soupspoon of cold water into it til mixed. When the stock is bubbling in the stirfry pan, pour the cornstarch in while stirring, til the sauce is thickened and glossy. 

I make simple sweet and sour with sliced pork again sealed on the outside, I put some garlic (powder) and a little Chinese 5 spice seasoning (just a little)I add little carrot batons, some chopped onion and strips of red pepper. when the pepper is softened slightly I mix in a cup some vinegar (I just use brown malt vinegar), soy sauce, corn starch, white sugar and the juice from a can of pineapple chunks. I pour that onto the meat and veg and stir, it thickens when it starts to bubble. I then add salt to taste and adjust the flavour. If its a little too sour I add a bit more sugar, if too sweet, a spot more vinegar. Lastly I add the pineapple chunks. Its really easy and tastes good! lol. 

If you like really spicy, you can add thinly sliced green chillies to the top two recipes.... I prefer Chinese food not so spicy though.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

IdahoCynth said:


> Dinner tonight; beef roast, broccoli with cheese and chicken/broccoli/cheese rice. I made an iced coffee to go with it yummy.



I want all of this, oooooh it looks soo good! Did you make the iced coffee yourself? If so, how do you do it?


----------



## Heavy_Cream

IdahoCynth said:


> Dinner tonight; beef roast, broccoli with cheese and chicken/broccoli/cheese rice. I made an iced coffee to go with it yummy.



That looks so good. I used to love melted cheese.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Ruby Ripples said:


> last night was chicken in black bean sauce with rice and mini spring rolls, (supermarket microwave stuff) it was ok, not as good as home made. Then strawberry cheesecake with strawberries and cream -very tasty :eat2:



Ruby! That all looks so good!


----------



## MissToodles

Chicken with Garlic sauce from this recipe:

http://www.tigersandstrawberries.co...-shredded-chicken-with-garlic-sauce/#comments

during the cooking process, many mishaps ensued.: Fresh water chestnuts are a pain in the ass to peel then slice, so I ended up cutting my finger. Then I burned the garlic, so I had to start again with with a new head of garlic. I'm glad I have a food processor for mincing things. Then I spilled my sauce, so I had to go back and mix up the ingredients. It's pretty tasty, I used less oil then the above recipe called for and it doesn't taste nearly as salty as commerical Chinese food.


----------



## JeanC

This is a recipe for pork I came up with the other night:


----------



## jamie

IdahoCynth said:


> Dinner tonight; beef roast, broccoli with cheese and chicken/broccoli/cheese rice. I made an iced coffee to go with it yummy.



Dagnabit.... I so wanted to rep you for this...that roast...sigh...I want roast.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> I want all of this, oooooh it looks soo good! Did you make the iced coffee yourself? If so, how do you do it?




Thanks Ruby it was delish!

Yes, I made the iced coffee myself. I put about 2 cups of left over morning coffee, ice, a little chocolate syrup, 2 packets of




this cuppuccino mix, and some Mocha Mix coffee creamer together in my chopper and blended it until it was smooth then topped with some sugar free whipped topping my sister left her from her visit last month.


----------



## IdahoCynth

CrankySpice said:


> Made-from-scratch Beef Fried Rice
> 
> View attachment 25366



This really looks good!


----------



## AnnMarie

Ruby, I'm confused by your inability to find black beans? You can't find them dry? In a can? Anything?? I'm so lost. 

We can get our hands on pretty much any kind of bean anytime... just so odd to me!  What about for Mexican food?


----------



## MissToodles

I think she might mean fermented black soybeans, which are staple in the Chinese kitchen.

http://chinesefood.about.com/od/sauces/tp/blackbeanrecipe.htm

Are you sure they don't have them at a local Asian market? I forgot to pick them up during my last run there.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonights dinner is pasta with bread and butter.




marie callendar pasta medley (now with broccoli)


----------



## IdahoCynth

jamie said:


> Dagnabit.... I so wanted to rep you for this...that roast...sigh...I want roast.



Thanks Jamie  its the thought that counts! lol It was very good roast first one I have cooked in my pressure cooker.


----------



## MissToodles

I'm always impressed when people take frozen dinners and put them on a real plate. I can't even bother! I really like the cobalt blue dinner plate.


----------



## IdahoCynth

cute_obese_girl said:


> LMAO..it wouldn't let me rep you for that



It was good for me, I'm glad it was good for you


----------



## IdahoCynth

MissToodles said:


> I'm always impressed when people take frozen dinners and put them on a real plate. I can't even bother! I really like the cobalt blue dinner plate.



Since I cook 2 of the frozen dinners (one isn't enough and 2 is a bit too much, but hey I am willing to go the extra mile) I put them on a plate for easier eating, the trays are pretty flimsy.

Thanks I really like these plates too, my daughter got me started on them as a mothers day or bday gift I forget.


----------



## panhype

MissToodles said:


> Chicken with Garlic sauce from this recipe:...


Looks totally like something i wonna eat too :eat2: 
*bookmarks the recipe*


----------



## Ruby Ripples

AnnMarie said:


> Ruby, I'm confused by your inability to find black beans? You can't find them dry? In a can? Anything?? I'm so lost.
> 
> We can get our hands on pretty much any kind of bean anytime... just so odd to me!  What about for Mexican food?



Yes, I meant the chinese fermented black soy beans. I havent seen them at the local chinese supermarket, despite looking closely. The staff don't understand when I ask them, lol. But I also haven't seen mexican black beans here either, we have black eyed beans, kidney beans, butter beans, haricot...

I used red kidney beans in chilli, and don't need beans for fajitas lol. Mexican food is medium popular here but I don't know of black bean stuff. We dont eat nearly as much of it as you all do, we eat much more Indian and Chinese food.


----------



## MissToodles

I went to one of the few authentic Jewish delis left in the country, Liebman's Delicatessen Not a tourist trap like Katz's with $13 pastrami sandwiches to boot, but just a neighborhood institution in the Northern Bronx. They still make their own corned beef/pastrami in house. I can't believe most people would not travel outside of Manhattan to find real treasures. It seems so insular, but perhaps I was born an outer borough girl and will probably die one too. A rant for another board. 

And now some photos, I can't find the restaurant thread.




Homemade coleslaw and pickles. I wish they gave us more sour ones. Half sour shouldn't even be called a pickle. I feel you should just go eat cucumber if you want half sour.




pastrami on rye, also know as 'dayum'.




a potato knish, they were wiped out of kasha knishes.


----------



## IdahoCynth

MissToodles said:


> Homemade coleslaw and pickles. I wish they gave us more sour ones. Half sour shouldn't even be called a pickle. I feel you should just go eat cucumber if you want half sour.
> 
> pastrami on rye, also know as 'dayum'.
> 
> a potato knish, they were wiped out of kasha knishes.




That "dayum" pastrami on rye looks so good! Idaho has little to offer in the Jewish deli department so I will never know how good that tastes.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonights dinner was chicken strips, yukon gold potatos and a cranraspberry icey drink.









Ice, a cup and a half of frozen raspberries, cranberry juice cocktail, coffee creamer, 
raspberry yogurt, crystal light tropical punch powder.


----------



## JeanC

IdahoCynth said:


> That "dayum" pastrami on rye looks so good! Idaho has little to offer in the Jewish deli department so I will never know how good that tastes.



Idaho has so little to offer in ANYTHING ethnic that the few places there are are gems, esp when living in a college town where what is considered good ethnic is standard Chinese American food  Tho we have gotten a really good Mexican place here, actually two that are to die for. I just wish the Indian restaurants survived, I get such a craving for tandoori chicken on occasion.

I could kill for a good Jewish deli, I haven't had a real bagel in 30 years.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonights dinner was chicken strips, yukon gold potatos and a cranraspberry icey drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice, a cup and a half of frozen raspberries, cranberry juice cocktail, coffee creamer,
> raspberry yogurt, crystal light tropical punch powder.



oh that potato, dripping in melted butter mmmmmm! Thats almost illegal here! And is that potato really gold on the outside? I can see a bit of the skin at the left side of it and it looks almost like gold leaf, how lovely!

Thanks for the coffee recipe, I never thought of trying such a thing before!


----------



## Missy9579

Holy Cow, i am drooling over Cynths picture, that is a perfect just for me dinner YUM


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> oh that potato, dripping in melted butter mmmmmm! Thats almost illegal here! And is that potato really gold on the outside? I can see a bit of the skin at the left side of it and it looks almost like gold leaf, how lovely!



This was actually my first time trying yukon gold potatoes. They are yellow/gold on the inside and the skin was very thin and yellowish. They were very good, little different flavor than my usual bakers.


----------



## Fuzzy

IdahoCynth said:


> This was actually my first time trying yukon gold potatoes. They are yellow/gold on the inside and the skin was very thin and yellowish. They were very good, little different flavor than my usual bakers.



Similar to Red potatoes?


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Similar to Red potatoes?



The texture was like red potatoes. I expected them to taste like reds because they just look like "yellow" reds to me... but the flavor was more "mellow".


----------



## IdahoCynth

JeanC said:


> Idaho has so little to offer in ANYTHING ethnic that the few places there are are gems, esp when living in a college town where what is considered good ethnic is standard Chinese American food  Tho we have gotten a really good Mexican place here, actually two that are to die for. I just wish the Indian restaurants survived, I get such a craving for tandoori chicken on occasion.
> 
> I could kill for a good Jewish deli, I haven't had a real bagel in 30 years.



I was born in Idaho and have never left, so I must "enjoy" all my ethnic food via pictures. I wouldn't know a Jewish deli bagel from an Albertson's bakery made bagel and thats a shame!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonights dinner was mac-n-cheese (velveta, it's in there), ham-n-cheese sandwich and spinich-n-mushroom salad with thousand island dressing. Glass of milk.






I didn't notice this until I went to resize the picture... its looks like there is a little man in my salad.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonights dinner was mac-n-cheese (velveta, it's in there), ham-n-cheese sandwich and spinich-n-mushroom salad with thousand island dressing. Glass of milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice this until I went to resize the picture... its looks like there is a little man in my salad.



HAAHAHAHAHAHA...the little cartoon guy is so CUTE! That is GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

LMAO I spotted him in the top pic, then scrolled down and saw you had animated him, brilliant! hahahaha!


----------



## MissToodles

I used barilla plus rotini (full of omega 3), chopped kalamata olives, plum tomatos, garlic, cannelini beans, with grated pecorino and an obviously shoddy job of chopping up basil  I also added some red pepper flakes even though the recipe didn't call for it.





sweet & sour tofu over brown rice.

Annnnnd I've been lazy and haven't searched for the new plates stored away in some random corner of my apartment. My apologies for the chipped tablewares.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonights dinner was homemade chicken mushroom soup and dumplings. I opened a can of peas to go with it.

I thickened the soup with instant potato flakes, worked out nicely.


----------



## Fuzzy

Slow Cooker Beef Stew, dinner salad with freshly baked rolls  

View attachment stew.jpg


----------



## supersoup

uno





dos





tres





cheese and beef empanadas. muy bueno.


----------



## CrankySpice

muy MUY beuno!!! :smitten:


----------



## IdahoCynth

supersoup said:


> cheese and beef empanadas. muy bueno.



WANT! I have never had one of those..... I.........need.........one....


----------



## out.of.habit

Souuuuuuuuup!

Have empanada, will travel?


----------



## Fuzzy

I know I can't compete with Souper's Empanadas... but..

Three-Cheese Chicken Enchiladas with Friday Sauce.  (With beans and rice) 

View attachment ench.jpg


----------



## supersoup

IdahoCynth said:


> WANT! I have never had one of those..... I.........need.........one....



*so* easy to make.

we got a loaf of italian bread dough from the local bakery, made some beef with loads of seasonings and let it cool. cut off hunks of the dough and flattened it into rounds, filled it with the beef, then some cheese, crimped the edges with a fork, and fried the bad boys up in some peanut oil. good eats i say! next time, i'm gonna put some potatoes in it too, diced real small.


----------



## supersoup

Fuzzy said:


> I know I can't compete with Souper's Empanadas... but..
> 
> Three-Cheese Chicken Enchiladas with Friday Sauce.  (With beans and rice)



trade, yes?!


----------



## Fuzzy

Actually, I've never had empanadas with a meat filling.. rather with a dessert filling.. like peach.. cherry.. bavarian cream.. chocolate pudding.. etc etc.


----------



## Esme

Fuzzy said:


> Similar to Red potatoes?



Yukon Golds make the best mashed potatoes ever. Promise!


----------



## CrankySpice

Shepard's Pie (with skin-on mashed taters)

View attachment IMG_5566.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

Lasagne with italian sausage


It's really good..but next time I wanna add mushrooms and a few other things I think


----------



## Fuzzy

CrankySpice said:


> Shepard's Pie (with skin-on mashed taters)
> 
> View attachment 25909



Now that looks like a tomato sauce-based Shepherd's Pie... 
post recipe pls thx!


----------



## CrankySpice

Actually, it's not tomato sauce based at all, but I do add some brown gravy to the meat, which bubbled up over the sides and then caramelized on the top. Other than the gravy, it's pretty much your basic shepard's pie recipe!


----------



## panhype

MisticalMisty said:


> Lasagne with italian sausage
> 
> 
> It's really good..but next time I wanna add mushrooms and a few other things I think



Talk about coincidence, Misty ! I just unloaded my cam with the pics of the lasagne i had  Will post them later, just too busy right now. Anywayz, your lasagne does look very good and tasty. And yes, methinks there are dozens of ways for a good lasagne. An Italian friend had a dinner party at his place once where he made 5 different versions of lasagne (they were all excellent) - of course we helped him a bit with the preparations


----------



## IdahoCynth

MisticalMisty said:


> Lasagne with italian sausage
> 
> 
> It's really good..but next time I wanna add mushrooms and a few other things I think



Oh Misty that looks soooo good. I have added mushrooms before they were tasty in the mix.


----------



## Missy9579

CrankySpice said:


> Shepard's Pie (with skin-on mashed taters)
> 
> View attachment 25909



Now here is a girl who makes shepards pie just like I do!!

One time I was at Heathers and she asked me to make it, and she had me use peas!!! and I was like, wow its kind of dry, and she said you add brown gravy to it too...I was like, well, thats NOT shepards pie!

I do meat and onions cooked together, 1 can reg and 1 can creamed corn, I like the extra moisture it gives, and then a layer of instant taters,,,,yum! In fact, I think Ill make that this weekend


----------



## IdahoCynth

Inspired by Jacks gormet sandwich thread, tonight I made a sandwich for dinner.

I had cooked a boneless turkey breast today so I used it. 







I buttered the roll and toasted it under the broiler, then I added parmesan and mozzarella cheese and toasted it again.

I sliced up the turkey and thats when " I froze up" I was going to try a new dressing.. but mayo was suddenly on my knife and I spread it over the turkey.

I added salad to my plate as I just couldnt put it in my sandwich at this time. Though after tasteing the sandwich it would of tasted really good with cesar salad on it.


----------



## Fuzzy

So much for my noodle craving.. Dinner is Taco Soup
(with sour cream, cheese, and mexican pickles.  ) 

View attachment taco.jpg


----------



## Friday

My step-Grama always used Yukon golds back before anyone heard of them. She called them Finn potatoes and we loved them because they taste like they have buckets of butter whipped in. They aren't waxy like a red potato but they aren't as fluffy as a russet either. Esme is so right, they make the BEST mashed.

Fuzzy, what the heck is friday sauce? (Like I could not ask.  )

Cyn, I would crawl for that mushroom chicken and dumpling soup. That is totally my idea of heaven in a bowl.


----------



## panhype

This is the first lasagne i've made since a year or so. Always thought it were too time consuming. But it is not. So more lasagne from now on  This one here actually is called "Cheese Lasagne" and a sure shot - nothing can go wrong with it. This time however i had been in a hurry when i went to the grocery store, nobody was behind the cheese counter, so i bought pre-packaged gouda.... grrrrr, big mistake ! There is quite a difference ! Okay, the lasagne was still good, but not AS GOOD as usual. Another lesson learned.
View attachment Lasagne-served.jpg


View attachment Lasagne-n-plate.jpg

Usually i prefer having it with classical Italian bread (instead of the pita bread) and lettuce (Lollo Bionda)


----------



## MissToodles

Asian sailsbury steak (instead of a beef gravy, it has a hoisin/dry sherry sauce reduced to a glaze), kale cooked to submission ( accidentally overcooked it!) and carrots




ma po tofu from this recipe. Made it vegetarian style substituting small cubes of pressed firm tofu for the ground pork. Very spicy (add the siuchan pepper, wow ! that stuff will do it, numbs your mouth a bit) , good if you have some congestion, clears out all the sinuses.


----------



## Lucky Jackson

veggie burgers a la Lucky Jackson 

View attachment dinner .jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Friday said:


> Fuzzy, what the heck is friday sauce? (Like I could not ask.  )



Its a not-so-spicy enchilada sauce that traditionally was used for meatless mexican dishes since "Catholics can't eat meat on Friday." According to the book I got the recipe from, the sauce was so good they used it for the other days of the week too. 

*Friday Sauce* (_from the Tex-Mex Cookbook by Robb Walsh_)

1 15oz can tomato sauce
2 tablespoons flour
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
Salt

Heat the tomato sauce in a saucepan over medium heat. Stir the flour into 1/2 cup warm water until smooth. Add the flour and water slurry to the tomato sauce, stirring to blend evenly. Add the garlic powder, chili powder and cumin. Salt to taste.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Oh these all look sooooo goooood.


----------



## Friday

Fuzzy said:


> Its a not-so-spicy enchilada sauce that traditionally was used for meatless mexican dishes since "Catholics can't eat meat on Friday." According to the book I got the recipe from, the sauce was so good they used it for the other days of the week too.
> 
> *Friday Sauce* (_from the Tex-Mex Cookbook by Robb Walsh_)
> 
> 1 15oz can tomato sauce
> 2 tablespoons flour
> 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
> Salt
> 
> Heat the tomato sauce in a saucepan over medium heat. Stir the flour into 1/2 cup warm water until smooth. Add the flour and water slurry to the tomato sauce, stirring to blend evenly. Add the garlic powder, chili powder and cumin. Salt to taste.



Sounds quite tasty. Too bad anything tomato is strictly off my list these days. All I could do with 'maters this summer was smell them, lust after them and put them back.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled Bratz...  

View attachment brats.jpg


----------



## mybluice

Caribbean Jerk salad...as posted in What's on the dinner table tonight 

View attachment Caribbean Salad.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

I didn't wake up until after noon today! FFS I must have been kidnapped by aliens. Since I woke up so late I didn't want anything to eat until about 4 pm.

So this could be dinner.. but I don't know yet, at any rate it was good.






Those little tomatoes were soooooooooo good. Someone from work brought them in to share and I am so glad I snagged a baggy full of them.


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie's Kielbasa soup...it's really good!


----------



## HottiMegan

I inherited a food dehydrator from my mother in law and decided to try my hand at making tofu jerky. My husband and i can consume $20 worth of meatless jerky from the natural food store in an afternoon so i wanted to find a cheaper alternative. I soaked two tubs of sliced tofu in a concoction of rice vinegar, garlic, chives, teryaki sauce, soy sauce and minced onions. I let it soak for like 3 days and then dehydrated. Boy was that yummy! it turned out really well and the tofu jerky was gone with in 24 hours. All at the cost of about $5 instead of 20


----------



## panhype

Megan, can you send over a few of those  I wonna try (have no idea about the taste to expect), definitely looks good :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

panhype said:


> Megan, can you send over a few of those  I wonna try (have no idea about the taste to expect), definitely looks good :eat2:




What he said! Ive only tasted tofu once, it was like burnt plastic. So Im intrigued by this!


----------



## Risible

You know, I rarely post in here (though, believe me, I look at the pix! :eat2, 'cause my everyday meals are so unexciting, and I don't feel like taking the pix. Today, though, I took a little time in preparing a few things, and Bio got the smoker going, so I had something worthwhile to show you guys.

Let's see, smoked a few racks of babyback ribs coated with Stubbs BBQ sauce. A very good sauce, but homemade starting with a base of commercial sauce, is even better, like the one we've made with Jack Daniels whiskey in the past. Man, was that some excellent sauce! We also smoked a couple chickens; I'm planning on deboning them and tossing the meat with some lettuce, topped with a strawberry vinaigrette that was highly touted and that I'm dying to try.

I made some Greek pasta salad, just rotelli tossed with chopped black olives, artichoke hearts, diced cucumbers and tomatoes, feta cheese and red onion, in a red wine and lemon juice vinagrette. Since the tomatoes are so wonderfully ripe at this time of year, I made a tomato, mozzarella and red onion salad topped with a yogurt, chopped green onion, and garlic sauce, then sprinkled with fresh basil. Had some warm pita and homemade hummus to go along. 

View attachment resize 7.jpg


----------



## Friday

Geez, I'm coming to your house Ris.


----------



## Risible

Wait until the heat's died here; we almost didn't need the smoker today, _it's that hot!_


----------



## HottiMegan

panhype said:


> Megan, can you send over a few of those  I wonna try (have no idea about the taste to expect), definitely looks good :eat2:



It was so good that between my husband and I, we ate it all within a day  I'm making more this week probably


----------



## HottiMegan

Ruby Ripples said:


> What he said! Ive only tasted tofu once, it was like burnt plastic. So Im intrigued by this!



If tofu isnt prepared well, it's pretty plain. I have eaten tofu my entire life and just adore it. I get this extra firm tofu from Trader Joe's (i don't know if you have those over there) and the texture is almost like cheese. I chop that up and put it on salad.

It was good jerky though. It is just as good as something you can get at a natural food store


----------



## mossystate

Ok, Risible, that is a meal I can get behind...then, jump!


----------



## IdahoCynth

lunch today; turkey, swiss and avacado. Oh and a little mayo snuck in there too.


----------



## CrankySpice

Ooooo...yummy, Cynth. I also love those guacamole pringles. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I made stuffed mushrooms and green beans


mmmm


----------



## panhype

Risible said:


> (...)
> Let's see, (...)


Totally my kinda food. I would even jump over the fence and come, uninvited, for trying it :eat2:

BTW i don't think you have to post super-duper extraordinary stuff in this thread.


----------



## Risible

MisticalMisty said:


> I made stuffed mushrooms and green beans
> 
> 
> mmmm



I've made your stuffed mushrooms before, Misty. They are as tasty as they look - and super easy to make! They were even delicious the next day!



panhype said:


> Totally my kinda food. I would even jump over the fence and come, uninvited, for trying it :eat2:
> 
> BTW i don't think you have to post super-duper extraordinary stuff in this thread.



Thanks, Pan! I would love it, if you're ever in the So Cal area, to do a big bbq; I bet you're as handy with a smoker and a grill as you are with all the other cooking you do, am I right? :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

That Darn Good Chocolate Cake (from the Cake Doctor)


----------



## Heavy_Cream

MisticalMisty said:


> I made stuffed mushrooms and green beans
> 
> 
> mmmm



Wow...so they are stuffed iwth onions, cheese, and ground beef?


----------



## Heavy_Cream

IdahoCynth said:


> lunch today; turkey, swiss and avacado. Oh and a little mayo snuck in there too.



Yummy! But i would have added...even MORE SWISS! 
:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

umm... Darn Good Chocolate Cake! :doh: 

View attachment cake.jpg


----------



## Risible

Fuzzy, please don't tell me that cake is as warm, gooey and is a Darn-Good tastin' as it looks?

Nothing, _nothing _brightens my mood as much as a fresh-baked, warm-from-the-oven chocolate cake with thick fudge frosting (except, maybe, winning the lottery? I wouldn't know, really).


----------



## MisticalMisty

Heavy_Cream said:


> Wow...so they are stuffed iwth onions, cheese, and ground beef?



1 lb hot pork sausage
1 8oz packet cream cheese
8 oz fancy shredded cheese
1 small onion diced
some garlic powder to taste.

Brown and drain the sausage..mix all that stuff together..throw it in the caps and cook them about 30 mins on 350

That's it..


Thanks Risible..I actually had them today again for lunch and everyone was envious  I'm glad someone else enjoys them as well!


----------



## IdahoCynth

MisticalMisty said:


> I made stuffed mushrooms and green beans
> 
> 
> mmmm



I am going to have to try these, they look so good Misty. OH and ty for posting the recipe.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

MisticalMisty said:


> 1 lb hot pork sausage
> 1 8oz packet cream cheese
> 8 oz fancy shredded cheese
> 1 small onion diced
> some garlic powder to taste.
> 
> Brown and drain the sausage..mix all that stuff together..throw it in the caps and cook them about 30 mins on 350
> 
> That's it..
> 
> 
> Thanks Risible..I actually had them today again for lunch and everyone was envious  I'm glad someone else enjoys them as well!



-----Thank you dear!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

HottiMegan said:


> I inherited a food dehydrator from my mother in law and decided to try my hand at making tofu jerky. My husband and i can consume $20 worth of meatless jerky from the natural food store in an afternoon so i wanted to find a cheaper alternative. I soaked two tubs of sliced tofu in a concoction of rice vinegar, garlic, chives, teryaki sauce, soy sauce and minced onions. I let it soak for like 3 days and then dehydrated. Boy was that yummy! it turned out really well and the tofu jerky was gone with in 24 hours. All at the cost of about $5 instead of 20



That looks very interesting...is the food dehydrator a Ronco product? Good for you for discovering a cheaper way to go!


----------



## MisticalMisty

IdahoCynth said:


> I am going to have to try these, they look so good Misty. OH and ty for posting the recipe.



You're welcome. I actually tied with fuzzy with these mushrooms during the Iron Foodee cream cheese challenge


----------



## MisticalMisty

Heavy_Cream said:


> -----Thank you dear!



you are welcome


----------



## SocialbFly

I have discovered something, dont look at this bloody thread while in Australia, i want some sspare ribs (cant find em in the store) i want brats (they have awful sausages over here, sorry Ozzies, but you do) and i want a big fat hunk of moo, y'all have made me so fricking hungry and all i have here to eat is more yucky cottage cheese....

hurry up and deliver the food (i ordered my groceries on line, no car, no groceries, lol)

thanks all for making me slobber, lol


----------



## Michelle

I made one of the best pies I've ever tasted this weekend. It was a rhubarb-raspberry custard pie. I took the best things out of three recipes, made some of my own changes and viola, here's what I had for dinner tonight ...

(I know it may look yucky in the photo, but boy, it was wonderful) 

View attachment pie.jpg


----------



## CrankySpice

Look yucky? look yucky? Have you lost your mind? It looks totally delish!!! :wubu:


----------



## Friday

What she said. It looks freakin' fabulous to me. I can damn near smell it. :smitten:


----------



## panhype

Risible said:


> (...) I bet you're as handy with a smoker and a grill as you are with all the other cooking you do, am I right? :eat2:



Nooo! lol (just telling the truth). Hell, and i'm only aware of that because (1) i saw Jamaicans preparing Jerk Chicken on a street fair in my area (and it was DELICIOUS). And (2) i happened to see an interview with a sales representative saying that Germany is THE worst market for grills and smokers because Germans are not prepared to spend more than $20 on a grill cause they fail to realize the benefits of more sophisticated devices... this guy was spot on lol


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

The tofu jerky looks to die for. I'm salivating over it uncontrollably from my side of the screen. The mushrooms Misty made are a close second. :eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I had defrosted chicken breasts and had some pepper and courgette and chopped onion that needed to be used up, and I ended up with this. Its a vodka sauce, with tomatoes and double (heavy) cream and I must admit it's one of those dinners I cooked then REALLY enjoyed, just tasted so good. I'll be forever grateful to SamanthaNY for telling me about vodka sauce! ps. There is a chicken breast lurking under there! pps the rather ying/yang effect I just noticed, was not on purpose! 

View attachment chickenforum.JPG


----------



## Michelle

Looks wonderful. So tell US about vodka sauce, please. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Michelle said:


> Looks wonderful. So tell US about vodka sauce, please. :eat2:




Thanks Michelle! I kind of assumed vodka sauce must be something that all Americans know about, as the others in chat that night seemed to know it! She told me it was a tomato pasta sauce with cream and vodka in it, so I googled and looked at lots of recipes, all slightly different and just adjusted it to suit myself. The following recipe is closest to what I made, but I did double (heavy) cream, i used a can of chopped tomatoes in juice and I didnt use any parmesan. And, I made it after the chicken, peppers, onion, courgette and crushed garlic had already been cooking for some mins, then the sauce was ready after a couple of mins. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/pennealpomodoroevodk_10819.shtml


----------



## Risible

Ruby, it looks a lot like chicken masala which, when I wikipedia'd it, turns out to be an Indian dish with UK origins! I love chicken tikka masala. Your vodka sauce looks so yummy, I'm gonna try it myself!:eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Risible said:


> Ruby, it looks a lot like chicken masala which, when I wikipedia'd it, turns out to be an Indian dish with UK origins! I love chicken tikka masala. Your vodka sauce looks so yummy, I'm gonna try it myself!:eat2:



Oddly enough, it does have some similar ingredients to chicken tikka masala, yet its a completely different flavour, Italian rather than Indian. I suppose the different spices make the big difference and that indian food like that is usually based on a curry sauce which is made with slow cooked/caramelised onions, garlic, spices made into a paste. Whereas the vodka sauce one is faster. Glad you're going to try it, hope you enjoy it!

ps. Chicken tikka masala is the UK's most popular takeaway, has been for several years, beating even fish and chips!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ps. Chicken tikka masala is the UK's most popular takeaway, has been for several years, beating even fish and chips!



I just had some tonight! With basmatic and naan and lots o raita on the side. Total comfort fud...yum.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> I had defrosted chicken breasts and had some pepper and courgette and chopped onion that needed to be used up, and I ended up with this. Its a vodka sauce, with tomatoes and double (heavy) cream and I must admit it's one of those dinners I cooked then REALLY enjoyed, just tasted so good. I'll be forever grateful to SamanthaNY for telling me about vodka sauce! ps. There is a chicken breast lurking under there! pps the rather ying/yang effect I just noticed, was not on purpose!



This looks delish! Rather than bothering with the recipe.. I just want you to cook it for me


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonights dinner... fried chicken, cheese taters, veggies in cheese sauce.







for all you skin lovers... this was the BEST hunk o skinn I have had in a while.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

oh man alive, crispy chicken skin *swooooon!* I'd swap you chicken in vodka sauce for that ANY day!


----------



## IdahoCynth

For dessert I made a new brownie recipe, its called  ultimate brownies. These are so rich I almost can't eat them... mmmm heaven.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

IdahoCynth said:


> For dessert I made a new brownie recipe, its called  ultimate brownies. These are so rich I almost can't eat them... mmmm heaven.



WOW...super-rich, huh? I always LOVE your food photos! Thank you for posting them! I love your humor, too! You're so funny!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Pictures from a friend's wedding recently. The chicken was stuffed with a stuffing/rice mix. Off to the side are veggies and a breaded roasted tomato slice. [Apologies for any blurriness. I was trying not to use a flash and draw attention to the fat girl taking pictures of food. LOL]


----------



## Risible

IdahoCynth said:


> For dessert I made a new brownie recipe, its called  ultimate brownies. These are so rich I almost can't eat them... mmmm heaven.



Looks excellent, Cynth. I usually make brownies from mix, but on the occasions that I make from scratch, the recipe I use is very similar, but yours has an extra egg and an extra cup of sugar.

I'm gonna try the Ultimate Brownie. Woohoo!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night and tonight .. and probably tomorrow night... this is dinner






it's the turkey enchilada's I made "re-shelled", since the corn shells cooked away to mush. They are really very tasty even if they don't look like it.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Risible said:


> Looks excellent, Cynth. I usually make brownies from mix, but on the occasions that I make from scratch, the recipe I use is very similar, but yours has an extra egg and an extra cup of sugar.
> 
> I'm gonna try the Ultimate Brownie. Woohoo!



I took them to work (since the recipe makes a big cake pan full) and everyone really liked them.

Next time I make them I will try to make "half" the recipe.




Heavy_Cream said:


> WOW...super-rich, huh? I always LOVE your food photos! Thank you for posting them! I love your humor, too! You're so funny!




aww thanks  Yes they are super rich and yummy.


----------



## out.of.habit

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonights dinner... fried chicken, cheese taters, veggies in cheese sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all you skin lovers... this was the BEST hunk o skinn I have had in a while.





Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, Cynth. I'm gonna faint from excitement. That looks like just the comfort food I need. I must learn to cook like that!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Dinner last night was Indian takeaway. I had lamb korma with rice, vegetable (potato, onion and spinach) pakora with sauce, chicken chaat, poppadoms and spiced onions. I'm having the leftovers for lunch just now  Dessert the night before was two mini chocolate sponge cakes that a friend kindly brought me, with a gooey centre. I microwaved them, and had them with Cornish vanilla ice cream, AND double (heavy) cream. They were good! 

View attachment indiandinner2.JPG


View attachment indiandinner3.JPG


View attachment indiandinner4.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ruby Ripples said:


> Dinner last night was Indian takeaway. I had lamb korma with rice, vegetable (potato, onion and spinach) pakora with sauce, chicken chaat, poppadoms and spiced onions. I'm having the leftovers for lunch just now  Dessert the night before was two mini chocolate sponge cakes that a friend kindly brought me, with a gooey centre. I microwaved them, and had them with Cornish vanilla ice cream, AND double (heavy) cream. They were good!



I want that dessert!!!!! (and I'd nibble on those wings.)


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Ruby Ripples said:


> Dinner last night was Indian takeaway. I had lamb korma with rice, vegetable (potato, onion and spinach) pakora with sauce, chicken chaat, poppadoms and spiced onions. I'm having the leftovers for lunch just now  Dessert the night before was two mini chocolate sponge cakes that a friend kindly brought me, with a gooey centre. I microwaved them, and had them with Cornish vanilla ice cream, AND double (heavy) cream. They were good!



Feed me? :bounce:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

It was a hell of a long week at work, so I decided to get some lunch treats for my assistant and myself. I didn't get a picture of her Death By Chocolate, but here's my Apple Crumb Cheesecake:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet Tooth said:


> It was a hell of a long week at work, so I decided to get some lunch treats for my assistant and myself. I didn't get a picture of her Death By Chocolate, but here's my Apple Crumb Cheesecake:



Whoa yeah. That looks good!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> Dinner last night was Indian takeaway. I had lamb korma with rice, vegetable (potato, onion and spinach) pakora with sauce, chicken chaat, poppadoms and spiced onions. I'm having the leftovers for lunch just now  Dessert the night before was two mini chocolate sponge cakes that a friend kindly brought me, with a gooey centre. I microwaved them, and had them with Cornish vanilla ice cream, AND double (heavy) cream. They were good!



I am intrigued by the pink sauce... what does it taste like?

I would kill for that dessert.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

IdahoCynth said:


> I am intrigued by the pink sauce... what does it taste like?
> 
> I would kill for that dessert.




hmm it's just pakora sauce. It's yogurty, spicy (chili), tangy, slightly tomatoey. Nice. Sometimes the pakora sauce has no yogurt and is hotter, more tomatoey. Sometimes its not spicy at all, the way I prefer to cool the pakoras, more like raita, yogurty cucumbery.

Interesting cheesecake there, but I think I'd rather have ordinary cheesecake, and apple crumble, two desserts


----------



## supersoup

the lovely macaroni and cheese i just made. i'm eating a bowl now, and am baking the rest.

 

the cheese sauce





the bowl that is now almost gone...





close up of loooooove.





i love cheese.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight I made a chicken fried steak without the gravy.






and had a salad of butter lettuce, tomatoes, parmesan, croutons and cesar dressing.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> hmm it's just pakora sauce. It's yogurty, spicy (chili), tangy, slightly tomatoey. Nice. Sometimes the pakora sauce has no yogurt and is hotter, more tomatoey. Sometimes its not spicy at all, the way I prefer to cool the pakoras, more like raita, yogurty cucumbery.



I had never heard of pakora sauce. I googled it and found some recipes but they are all different. One of them was ketchup, water, sugar, mint sauce and lemon juice... I had to ponder what that would taste like. But it didn't sound like it would be pink like your pakora sauce was


----------



## IdahoCynth

supersoup said:


> the lovely macaroni and cheese i just made. i'm eating a bowl now, and am baking the rest.
> i love cheese.



Lovely indeed! Cut me and I bleed cheese.


----------



## CrankySpice

For my son, pepperoni:

View attachment IMG_5570.jpg


For me, Pesto and Grape Tomato (it was SUPPOSED to have artichoke hearts, too, but although I swear I had some, i couldn't find them to save my life.)

View attachment IMG_5571.jpg


The cheese was a cheddar/mozzerella blend, which is why it looks so yellow.


----------



## IdahoCynth

mmmm pizza. That looks so good and I am so hungry right now. I might have to make me one.


----------



## Fuzzy

This thread looks so good.. I might not have to post ever again.


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> AnnMarie's Kielbasa soup...it's really good!



Wahhh, just catching up here and there's no picture!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> This thread looks so good.. I might not have to post ever again.



Untrue Fuzzy. I look forward to your picture posts, don't quit on us now


----------



## Fuzzy

IdahoCynth said:


> Untrue Fuzzy. I look forward to your picture posts, don't quit on us now


 
I'm suffering from between-season butcher's block (*hat tip-Ann Marie*). Nothing is picture worthy. But I'm working on it.


----------



## AnnMarie

I hope to be able to contribute again once I'm back up to a more complete diet, but here's a basic run down of my past week... ugh. It's killing me... but I love looking at these pictures... so keep them coming. 

Damn you, cranky pancreas!! Crankcreas!!! 

View attachment 518ADtBZG-L._AA280_PIbundle-36,TopRight,0,0_AA280_SH20_.jpg


View attachment 200751815103278_2.jpg


View attachment progresso_traditional.jpg


----------



## Beckoo

I cannot believe how much I love looking at these pictures! I get excited thinking about whats going to be posted next. As you can tell.....I am easily pleased - If only I had somebody to spoil me with the real deal. I found these yesterday and I love them. It has the texture of a 3 musketeers but peanut butter.View attachment 700e_1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Beckoo said:


> I cannot believe how much I love looking at these pictures! I get excited thinking about whats going to be posted next. As you can tell.....I am easily pleased - If only I had somebody to spoil me with the real deal. I found these yesterday and I love them. It has the texture of a 3 musketeers but peanut butter.View attachment 27364


 
Oh My Stars and Garters! :smitten: I think I love you.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Beckoo said:


> I cannot believe how much I love looking at these pictures! I get excited thinking about whats going to be posted next. As you can tell.....I am easily pleased - If only I had somebody to spoil me with the real deal. I found these yesterday and I love them. It has the texture of a 3 musketeers but peanut butter.View attachment 27364




That looks like a little piece of heaven right there! I hope I can find one of those...Light fluffy peanut butter, I need one right now and its 7 AM

::: shoving Fuzzy out of the way ::: I think *I* love you Beckboo!


----------



## Beckoo

Well, if I knew a candy bar is all I needed to get some love I will have to start
trying not to eat them and start slathering myself in them instead - You 2 are too sweet! For real though, I found them at Walmart.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Bit of a double post here, as I posted this in the bangers & mash thread too. Last night's dinner, although not strictly mash, as I only had baby potatoes, so I just bashed them with the masher to break them up somewhat so that the butter melted in more without a puddle under them, and it worked, yay. 

View attachment bangers.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy

Ruby Ripples said:


> Bit of a double post here, as I posted this in the bangers & mash thread too. Last night's dinner, although not strictly mash, as I only had baby potatoes, so I just bashed them with the masher to break them up somewhat so that the butter melted in more without a puddle under them, and it worked, yay.


 
Post recipe for the bangers pls thx


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Fuzzy said:


> Post recipe for the bangers pls thx



The bangers themselves? They are a packet of Tesco supermarket pork sausages, 88p for eight, lol, as Donni pointed out in the bangers and mash thread! I just put a spot of olive oil in a frying pan, added the sausages and browned them, then put a large sliced onion in, and sat the sausages on the onions, with a lid on the pan. That cooked the sausages through nicely while caramelising the onions. When the sausages were cooked through, I added some boiling water, scraped the bottom of the pan well to bring up the onion flavour, then added instant gravy granules, stirred, then ...thats it. 

When I'm making it just for me, not my son, I make the gravy by adding a bit of red wine first, a little beef stock, then cornflour to thicken, or occasionally a little grainy mustard instead of the wine.


----------



## Missy9579

AnnMarie said:


> I hope to be able to contribute again once I'm back up to a more complete diet, but here's a basic run down of my past week... ugh. It's killing me... but I love looking at these pictures... so keep them coming.
> 
> Damn you, cranky pancreas!! Crankcreas!!!




i wish the doctor ordered me on an all Kraft mac n cheese diet!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Ruby Ripples said:


> The bangers themselves? They are a packet of Tesco supermarket pork sausages, 88p for eight, lol, as Donni pointed out in the bangers and mash thread! I just put a spot of olive oil in a frying pan, added the sausages and browned them, then put a large sliced onion in, and sat the sausages on the onions, with a lid on the pan. That cooked the sausages through nicely while caramelising the onions. When the sausages were cooked through, I added some boiling water, scraped the bottom of the pan well to bring up the onion flavour, then added instant gravy granules, stirred, then ...thats it.
> 
> When I'm making it just for me, not my son, I make the gravy by adding a bit of red wine first, a little beef stock, then cornflour to thicken, or occasionally a little grainy mustard instead of the wine.


 
No.. The Sauce.. which you then explained.  Mmm. Mmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

Red Beans and Rice (a little saucy.. the rice will finish soaking up the sauce by tomorrow..  ) 

View attachment beans.jpg


----------



## TearInYourHand

Fuzzy said:


> Red Beans and Rice (a little saucy.. the rice will finish soaking up the sauce by tomorrow..  )



MmmmmmmmMmmmmmm!

That looks delicious! Recipe please! Red beans and rice is one of those things I've always wanted to try to make, but this New Jersey girl doesn't have the slightest clue!


----------



## out.of.habit

Beckoo said:


> I cannot believe how much I love looking at these pictures! I get excited thinking about whats going to be posted next. As you can tell.....I am easily pleased - If only I had somebody to spoil me with the real deal. I found these yesterday and I love them. It has the texture of a 3 musketeers but peanut butter.View attachment 27364



I think I need this in my life.


----------



## Beckoo

out.of.habit said:


> I think I need this in my life.


I found a half eaten one in the car today and actually debated for a while wether to eat it or not! It had been there a couple of days or so. My logical side then spoke up and said......Rebecca, just because you are fat doesn't mean you can eat old food! I disagreed and went after it. My stomach narrowly side swiped that disaster. Damn Fly  I should have just eaten him :eat2:


----------



## SuperMishe

Beckoo said:


> I cannot believe how much I love looking at these pictures! I get excited thinking about whats going to be posted next. As you can tell.....I am easily pleased - If only I had somebody to spoil me with the real deal. I found these yesterday and I love them. It has the texture of a 3 musketeers but peanut butter.View attachment 27364



_*OMG!!! MUST TRY!!! Where can I get these?!?!?!*_


----------



## SuperMishe

Beckoo said:


> I found a half eaten one in the car today and actually debated for a while wether to eat it or not! It had been there a couple of days or so. My logical side then spoke up and said......Rebecca, just because you are fat doesn't mean you can eat old food! I disagreed and went after it. My stomach narrowly side swiped that disaster. Damn Fly  I should have just eaten him :eat2:



Actually, I think I'm most puzzled here by the fact that you had a half eaten one at all!! LOL! This fattie foodee does _not_ understand "half-eaten"! LMAO!


----------



## Beckoo

SuperMishe said:


> _*OMG!!! MUST TRY!!! Where can I get these?!?!?!*_



I found them at Wal-Mart at the check out stand. Oh yeah, they are just
as good as they look :eat2:


----------



## Beckoo

SuperMishe said:


> Actually, I think I'm most puzzled here by the fact that you had a half eaten one at all!! LOL! This fattie foodee does _not_ understand "half-eaten"! LMAO!



I guess I should have included that the one in question was #4  When
I saw them I put one in the cart then another and another. I can't actually tell you how many I bought but, the clerk looked scared! Maybe it was the drool seeping out of the sides of my mouth as I threw them on the conveyer belt


----------



## GoddessPatty

Ok pic catch up again....

Heres a meal I made of homemade fried chicken, some steamed broccoli with lots of velveeta and some scalloped potatoes.


----------



## GoddessPatty

Made a chicken panini, huge salad with all kinds of goodies and ranch dressing and a baked potato with oodles of butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I had to add the bag sentiment on this one.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet Tooth said:


>



I am glad that tomato is aging with a smile! So funny.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Patty I have been looking at all the shots you posted today and I really think you should seriously consider adopting me


----------



## IdahoCynth

My camera batteries were near dead so I ate dinner and then took a picture of what was left lol






I cooked zucchini slices and pressured cooked some chicken breasts. The dog and I cleaned up our chicken hence it is missing from the picture


----------



## Fuzzy

Stuffed Jumbo Shells with veggies 

View attachment shells.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

Just out of the oven; vertical chicken and potatoes. 







I will probably make a side salad too.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Just out of the oven; vertical chicken and potatos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably make a side salad too.



Wow. That's all I have to say. In fact, I'll repeat it.

Wow.


----------



## jamie

I can't rep you again, but you have gone above and beyond here lately, Ms. Cynth!



IdahoCynth said:


> Just out of the oven; vertical chicken and potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably make a side salad too.


----------



## IdahoCynth

jamie said:


> I can't rep you again, but you have gone above and beyond here lately, Ms. Cynth!



Why thank you very much  If I didn't have to go to work I would have time to cook more and take pictures. If anyone wants to support me so I can cook full time let me know! LOL


----------



## AnnMarie

Ugh, this thread is killing me. 

As soooonnnn as I can eat anything close to normal or fun, I'm going to be a posting maniac.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled pork, Dutch Oven Taters, and Corn.. with a side salad.  

View attachment steak.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

IdahoCynth said:


> Just out of the oven; vertical chicken and potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably make a side salad too.


 
Vertical Chicken? :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Vertical Chicken? :eat2:



As in roasted on one of those poultry stands. Makes crispy skin all around! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Gonna have to find one of these stands.. My heart's all a twitter..


----------



## Risible

Fuzzy said:


> Gonna have to find one of these stands.. My heart's all a twitter..



No kiddin', Cynth, them chicken and taters look mighty tasty! :eat2:

Fuzz, I have one of those vertical roasters; it's a cone which the chicken sits on, with a heavy-duty cake pan to sit in to catch the rendered fat as well as to arrange taters and veggies in to roast along with the chicken. I like it 'cause the chicken is less greasy that way. More roast, less grease.

Alternatively, you can stick a chicken on a beer can filled halfway with beer and maybe a couple sprigs of rosemary, and set it up on your propane grill to roast. "Beer Can Chicken."


----------



## GoddessPatty

Burgers a few nights ago. One made on english muffin and one made on a huge onion roll. Im on a cucumber, tomato, onion and cilantro kick. So its filled with these yummy items. 
Had them with plain ruffles chips and mac n cheese.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Gonna have to find one of these stands.. My heart's all a twitter..






Risible said:


> No kiddin', Cynth, them chicken and taters look mighty tasty! :eat2:
> 
> Fuzz, I have one of those vertical roasters; it's a cone which the chicken sits on, with a heavy-duty cake pan to sit in to catch the rendered fat as well as to arrange taters and veggies in to roast along with the chicken. I like it 'cause the chicken is less greasy that way. More roast, less grease.
> 
> Alternatively, you can stick a chicken on a beer can filled halfway with beer and maybe a couple sprigs of rosemary, and set it up on your propane grill to roast. "Beer Can Chicken."



There are lots of different "beer can chicken" stands, and as Risible said there is always the original beer can!

If you google "beer can chicken" then go to images you can see lots of different types of stands.

It sounds like mine is like Risibles. Mine is a poultry pal their website is here http://www.beercanchicken.com/
I got my stand for 9.99 quite a while ago before they became "all that" apparently cuz now they want $19.95. My sister found some wire beer can chicken cookers at Winco around $6.

I have never used beer when I cook mine I just use plain old water. The trick to the golden skin is to wash and dry the chicken well then rub it down with olive oil and then season it. I rub my potatoes down with oil too thats why they are golden in the picture.


----------



## Michelle

Fuz, that last photo you posted is a perfect example of comfort food to me -- the potatos with corn and a pork chop. Yum. I haven't posted lately but I'm always looking at the food.

Here's what I'm having tonight ... homemade chicken and dumplings. The photo is a little bit deceiving. The spoon is one of those larger table spoons, so the dumpling is bigger than it looks and it was nice and fluffy. I love this meal, but I rarely make it until the weather gets cool again in the fall.

Under that is what I'm having for dessert. Not sure which ones I'm going to eat yet -- hand selected candies from this shop in my area that's been there since 1924. They're SO delicious and I keep forgetting they're there.

ETA: I have an FA "sighting" regarding this candy shop that I'll post on the weight board.


----------



## supersoup

Michelle said:


> Fuz, that last photo you posted is a perfect example of comfort food to me -- the potatos with corn and a pork chop. Yum. I haven't posted lately but I'm always looking at the food.
> 
> Here's what I'm having tonight ... homemade chicken and dumplings. The photo is a little bit deceiving. The spoon is one of those larger table spoons, so the dumpling is bigger than it looks and it was nice and fluffy. I love this meal, but I rarely make it until the weather gets cool again in the fall.
> 
> Under that is what I'm having for dessert. Not sure which ones I'm going to eat yet -- hand selected candies from this shop in my area that's been there since 1924. They're SO delicious and I keep forgetting they're there.
> 
> ETA: I have an FA "sighting" regarding this candy shop that I'll post on the weight board.



i'm coming over for dinner. i can bring the wine? fruit punch? whatever you like?


----------



## Michelle

supersoup said:


> i'm coming over for dinner. i can bring the wine? fruit punch? whatever you like?


 
I've got stuff to drink. Why don't you bring some of your strawberry bread. That stuff looks delicious!


----------



## supersoup

Michelle said:


> I've got stuff to drink. Why don't you bring some of your strawberry bread. That stuff looks delicious!



deal!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Michelle said:


> Fuz, that last photo you posted is a perfect example of comfort food to me -- the potatos with corn and a pork chop. Yum. I haven't posted lately but I'm always looking at the food.
> 
> Here's what I'm having tonight ... homemade chicken and dumplings. The photo is a little bit deceiving. The spoon is one of those larger table spoons, so the dumpling is bigger than it looks and it was nice and fluffy. I love this meal, but I rarely make it until the weather gets cool again in the fall.
> 
> Under that is what I'm having for dessert. Not sure which ones I'm going to eat yet -- hand selected candies from this shop in my area that's been there since 1924. They're SO delicious and I keep forgetting they're there.
> 
> ETA: I have an FA "sighting" regarding this candy shop that I'll post on the weight board.




oooh I would like your dinner and your candy, please. Well, when you're done, of course. Assuming there is any left!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight I made my beloved fake lobster with a wild rice blend and bread n butter. I made big cup of hot tea to got with it.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonight I made my beloved fake lobster with a wild rice blend and bread n butter. I made big cup of hot tea to got with it.



That rice looks YUMMAH! I love wild rice. But...I think my lobster needs to be real. I'd taste it tho!


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> That rice looks YUMMAH! I love wild rice. But...I think my lobster needs to be real. I'd taste it tho!



I can not say enough about this wild rice, in fact I was just coming back to "plug it". I made it with chicken broth and added 2 T of butter and it is sooooo good!

It's just a little crunchy and nutty and well just damn good rice!
It is Lundberg wild rice blend :






Oh, and i totally understand about my fake lobster lol My kids hate it, but they get to eat real lobster a lot. I have only had real lobster maybe a half a dozen times in my life. But for $2.99 a pouch I can love my fake lobster


----------



## Tina

Fuzzy said:


> Gonna have to find one of these stands.. My heart's all a twitter..


Have you seen this? It's Christopher Walken cooking a vertical chicken and pears. Can't remember where I first saw this, but it doesn't look bad.


----------



## tonynyc

Tina said:


> Have you seen this? It's Christopher Walken cooking a vertical chicken and pears. Can't remember where I first saw this, but it doesn't look bad.



*
Hey Tina:
Cool Video kind of like 'True Romance Meets Poultry' all we need is an
encore performance from James Gandolfini and Dennis Hopper  
*


----------



## jamie

Work has been super busy lately, so we have been eating quickie dinners a lot. I have been trying to do one new recipe a week though, to keep it interesting.

1. *Vegetarian Eggplant Rollatini*: This one was a bit advanced for me, but man was it worth it. Breaded and browned eggplant rolled around ricotta/garlic/mushroom/spinach mixture. Cooked in sauce for about half and hour, served with organic pasta.







2. *Vegetable Pot Pie*: My first attempt at making a not chicken pot pie. Loaded it down with veggies so that it felt substantial enough for a meal. Also used a lot of spices so that it had some depth to it. My new favorite dish I think. Dinner for the boy - thus the cheesy heart.  

Just out of the oven:





And in my favorite fish bowl:


----------



## Michelle

Jamie, I'd love the recipe or a link for that eggplant dish (please). It looks incredible!


----------



## jamie

Michelle said:


> Jamie, I'd love the recipe or a link for that eggplant dish (please). It looks incredible!



I thought I would never find the thread for recipes from the food board...but finally tracked it down.

It is posted for ya, sweets.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=569752&postcount=29


----------



## IdahoCynth

mmm some nice looking food up there!

Tonight I had steak and salad.


----------



## panhype

jamie said:


> (...)
> 
> 1. *Vegetarian Eggplant Rollatini*: This one was a bit advanced for me, but man was it worth it. Breaded and browned eggplant rolled around ricotta/garlic/mushroom/spinach mixture. Cooked in sauce for about half and hour, served with organic pasta.(...)



Looks excellent. Excellenter. Excellentest  I remember i had something like that in Greece a few times (no, i don't remember all the dishes i had years ago LOL). Definitely have to try that myself... Yup, making rolls always looks like a challenge for me as well (in advance). Later i usually think _hmm.. should make that more often_ :eat2:


----------



## panhype

IdahoCynth said:


> Just out of the oven; vertical chicken and potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably make a side salad too.



That could go as some 'abstract art' shot as well. What definitely is not a bad thing  And i'm sure it tastes great as well.


----------



## Friday

Michelle, I want that chicken and dumplings bad. That is the ultimate comfort food...Chicken and dumplings, chicken and noodles, chicken pot pie...all with lots of veggies. That would be a good cook off contest, one pot comfort meals.


----------



## IdahoCynth

panhype said:


> That could go as some 'abstract art' shot as well. What definitely is not a bad thing  And i'm sure it tastes great as well.








Jackson Pollock Chicken.


----------



## Suze

panhype said:


> That could go as some 'abstract art' shot as well. What definitely is not a bad thing  And i'm sure it tastes great as well.



That chicken is a bit disturbingmaybe it is the wings. It look delicious though, so maybe Im just weird :/


----------



## IdahoCynth

susieQ said:


> That chicken is a bit disturbingmaybe it is the wings. It look delicious though, so maybe Im just weird :/



Several people have mentioned they find "vertical" chicken disturbing, they don't like it sitting up. So you are not alone.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

IdahoCynth said:


> Several people have mentioned they find "vertical" chicken disturbing, they don't like it sitting up. So you are not alone.



I think its because most people can separate the idea of a chicken as a living creature from the yumminess on the plate. But when its sitting up like that it makes it seem oddly alive or recently alive. Or something. Ok I'm rambling...


----------



## Fuzzy

Comfort Food Warning! 

Today is my daughter's 10th birthday. I asked if she wanted to go out to eat, or have me cook her birthday dinner. She said, "I want you to cook, and I want chicken-fried steak, with mashed potatoes and gravy, and corn, and cheesy cauliflower: (on the nice dishes) 

View attachment birthday.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Comfort Food Warning!
> 
> Today is my daughter's 10th birthday. I asked if she wanted to go out to eat, or have me cook her birthday dinner. She said, "I want you to cook, and I want chicken-fried steak, with mashed potatoes and gravy, and corn, and cheesy cauliflower: (on the nice dishes)



Nice! Your daughter made the right choice :eat2: Now I want chicken fried steak and mashed tates...etc


----------



## jamie

Happy Birthday to your daughter...and what a lucky girl to have such a nice and talented daddy. I like the plates and everything on it!




Fuzzy said:


> Comfort Food Warning!
> 
> Today is my daughter's 10th birthday. I asked if she wanted to go out to eat, or have me cook her birthday dinner. She said, "I want you to cook, and I want chicken-fried steak, with mashed potatoes and gravy, and corn, and cheesy cauliflower: (on the nice dishes)


----------



## Fuzzy

New Orleans Style Spaghetti (A thick, saucy, jambalaya served over spaghetti) with homemade bread.. buttered from sea to shining sea.  

View attachment style.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuzzy said:


> Comfort Food Warning!
> 
> Today is my daughter's 10th birthday. I asked if she wanted to go out to eat, or have me cook her birthday dinner. She said, "I want you to cook, and I want chicken-fried steak, with mashed potatoes and gravy, and corn, and cheesy cauliflower: (on the nice dishes)





what is that white sauce?


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> what is that white sauce?


 
Exactly, just a white sauce. butter, flour, and milk, with a lil salt and pepper.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Exactly, just a white sauce. butter, flour, and milk, with a lil salt and pepper.



ohhh...we thought it was marshmallow creme.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've never had meat with a "white sauce"


haha


----------



## Michelle

Surly, it's traditionally called "milk gravy" and the pan drippings, if there are any, go in it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I've heard of milk gravy on here before and always wondered what it was. Now I know...... bechamel sauce! The basic white sauce base for cheese sauce, bread sauce, onion sauce etc, although I put bayleaf in bechamel sauce. I love real lasagne made with bechamel sauce and just some parmesan on the very top, traditional, no greasy orange cheese ugh! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bechamel_sauce


----------



## Surlysomething

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've heard of milk gravy on here before and always wondered what it was. Now I know...... bechamel sauce! The basic white sauce base for cheese sauce, bread sauce, onion sauce etc, although I put bayleaf in bechamel sauce. I love real lasagne made with bechamel sauce and just some parmesan on the very top, traditional, no greasy orange cheese ugh!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bechamel_sauce





That's what I thought it was too! But i've never seen it on meat before.


----------



## Friday

You use the meat drippings in place of the more traditional butter (at least that's how I was taught), so it's not just an unflavored white sauce. Mom always made milk gravy with fried chicken. Mine never tastes as good to me.


----------



## Fuzzy

This time, it was just a plain white sauce. THe mashed potatoes were loaded with butter and sour cream, the cauliflower was loaded with cheese, and the steak.. well it was chicken-fried. So I thought just a plain white sauce instead of brown gravy would be fine.


----------



## Michelle

Friday said:


> You use the meat drippings in place of the more traditional butter (at least that's how I was taught), so it's not just an unflavored white sauce. Mom always made milk gravy with fried chicken. Mine never tastes as good to me.


 
My mom always made it in the pan with the porkchop drippings. I used to hate it as a kid, because I didn't gravy should be so light. It was one of the few things I didn't have to eat so I missed out on how good it was.


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> New Orleans Style Spaghetti (A thick, saucy, jambalaya served over spaghetti) with homemade bread.. buttered from sea to shining sea.



Very interested in this dish Fuzzy!


----------



## lifeneedsmore

Friday said:


> You use the meat drippings in place of the more traditional butter (at least that's how I was taught), so it's not just an unflavored white sauce. Mom always made milk gravy with fried chicken. Mine never tastes as good to me.



That's right! For me, it was always with chicken fried steak....and the gravy has to have salt and LOTS of pepper.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't think I know of anyone that does "chicken fried steak" in Canada. Is it a US delicacy only?


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> I don't think I know of anyone that does "chicken fried steak" in Canada. Is it a US delicacy only?


 
Could be that it has a different name? Take cube steak, dip in milk, coat in flour, dunk in a beaten egg, and coat with bread crumbs. Fry in a skillet with hot oil or grease ("like fried chicken") until the steak is done and the coating is golden brown.


----------



## Brandi

Surlysomething said:


> I don't think I know of anyone that does "chicken fried steak" in Canada. Is it a US delicacy only?



I started making it, since I saw Fuzzy's pics. Just so you know, he is a bad bad bad man...getting you addicted to all sorts of things.


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> Very interested in this dish Fuzzy!


 
See the recipes from Food pics thread.


----------



## SummerG

I get excited when i see "Everyday Food Pics..." in my user cp... and lately it's been allll TEXT! very disappointing   

soo.... here are some pics of semi recent foodings from me  hopefully to get the picture posting back on a roll. (preferably a seedless roll! hah!)

Last (and only at my house) BBQ foods 
















This is a cheeseburger from the hotel in NJ from the weekend bash. It was kinda meh, but it's pretty.


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy, YUM!!!! 

And I second Summer's comments... more pictures!!  There is a hungry fatty here who can't eat fat... she needs to live vicariously through you all!


----------



## mossystate

Summer..I like that the first pic shows a salad that normal people would think serves more than one.. ..looks like a Monique size to me..


----------



## Fuzzy

Pork Eggrolls 

View attachment rolls.jpg


----------



## Gkisses

Those egg rolls look sooooooooooooo good..lol I haven't had any in awhile. 

Today I made some PB&J Ice cream sandwiches, they became a favorite after I made them for a "Iron Chef" type of event we had back on campus. 

View attachment pb1.jpg


View attachment pb2.jpg


----------



## panhype

SummerG said:


> I get excited when i see "Everyday Food Pics..." in my user cp... and lately it's been allll TEXT! very disappointing
> 
> soo.... here are some pics of semi recent foodings from me  hopefully to get the picture posting back on a roll. (preferably a seedless roll! hah!) ...



Ok ok  Yah, i'm guilty not posting anything recently. I did take a few snaps sometimes. But usually those were dishes i had posted before / i was too lazy/busy trying different things. But then again this is called 'Everyday Food Pics', thus no demand to come up with something super duper new each time, at least not in my eyes.

So here's another omelette, spiced up with the last fresh basil from my balcony this year (it's gotten too cold now). 

View attachment Fresh-Basil-Omelette.jpg


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

Gkisses said:


> Those egg rolls look sooooooooooooo good..lol I haven't had any in awhile.
> 
> Today I made some PB&J Ice cream sandwiches, they became a favorite after I made them for a "Iron Chef" type of event we had back on campus.



yum! please do tell how to make them!!


----------



## CrankySpice

Swedish Meatballs, Fries, and Gravy; Beer; Blueberry tart, at Ikea in Montreal this weekend. Yum!

View attachment IMG_5654.jpg


----------



## Gkisses

LoneyFatGirl said:


> yum! please do tell how to make them!!



Its super easy

Peanut Butter Cookies:

1Cup of Peanut Butter
1Cup of Sugar 
1 Egg

Mix Sugar and Egg together throughly. Then mix in peanut butter. Once well mix make round balls and pat out to the size you would like your Ice cream sandwiches and bake for 8-10 minutes but no longer. Remove from oven and let cool.

Jelly Ice Cream:

1/2Cup Grape Jelly (You can use any jelly of your choice)
1Cup Vanilla Ice Cream 

This works best when the ice cream is room temp or lightly soften. 

Simply mix both the jelly and ice cream together until well incorporated. Be sure to leave a few chunks of jelly in there as well and place into the freezer until its firm. 

Once both items have been given time to rest you can either make them into ice cream sandwiches or you can crumble the cookies over the ice cream. 


(Note) If you choice to make ice cream sandwiches they will need to be in the freezer for at least 10-15 minutes to firm up. They also taste great to roll the sides of the sandwiches in chopped peanuts or sprinkles.


----------



## jamie

We have been testing cupcakes from the local bakeries...it never occurred to me until today to take a picture of them. These were by far the most adorable...and by far the ickiest. The stawberry one and the lemon ones both had a filling one seemed to be Crisco based and the lemon one tasted kinda like house cleaner. Oh well. The carrot cake one (the swirly one in the middle) was pretty tasty. We have finally decided and the first bakery we went to gets the order. They had decadent strawberry cupcakes and the lemon and orange ones were delish. Oddly enough, they were not the cutest ones and the place was run by two yankees ( ), but man were they good.

Top view- much cuteness:






Side view- even more cuteness:





we had them at work after lunch...please ignore keyboard background


----------



## supersoup

jamie said:


> We have been testing cupcakes from the local bakeries...it never occurred to me until today to take a picture of them. These were by far the most adorable...and by far the ickiest. The stawberry one and the lemon ones both had a filling one seemed to be Crisco based and the lemon one tasted kinda like house cleaner. Oh well. The carrot cake one (the swirly one in the middle) was pretty tasty. We have finally decided and the first bakery we went to gets the order. They had decadent strawberry cupcakes and the lemon and orange ones were delish. Oddly enough, they were not the cutest ones and the place was run by two yankees ( ), but man were they good.
> 
> Top view- much cuteness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view- even more cuteness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had them at work after lunch...please ignore keyboard background



testing cupcakes?!

i'll help!


----------



## IdahoCynth

jamie said:


> We have been testing cupcakes from the local bakeries...it never occurred to me until today to take a picture of them. These were by far the most adorable...and by far the ickiest. The stawberry one and the lemon ones both had a filling one seemed to be Crisco based and the lemon one tasted kinda like house cleaner. Oh well. The carrot cake one (the swirly one in the middle) was pretty tasty. We have finally decided and the first bakery we went to gets the order. They had decadent strawberry cupcakes and the lemon and orange ones were delish. Oddly enough, they were not the cutest ones and the place was run by two yankees ( ), but man were they good.
> 
> Top view- much cuteness:



I am going to have to ask you to send me those cupcakes for official testing.


----------



## Fuzzy

Beef (brown sauce) and Sour Cream (red sauce) enchiladas with mexi-rice-pilaf. Kinda messy, I don't remember presentation until after I've dished up.  

View attachment messy.jpg


----------



## Gkisses

Today I cooked some Enchiladas and Spanish Rice and finished it off with a simple Sundae 

View attachment Picture 169.jpg


View attachment Picture 170.jpg


View attachment Picture 171.jpg


View attachment Picture 173.jpg


----------



## panhype

Greek kitchen has no shortage keftethes/meatballs variations - these i made got their special flavor by adding mint, lots of garlic and ouzo. Yes, ouzo ! Maybe my alltime favorite meatballs recipe :eat2: 

View attachment Ouzo-Keftedes.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

This is the eggplant pie that my chat friends hear me talking so much about. ( I get it at the restaurant downstairs from me, but put it in the everyday food thread because whenever I get it, its take out and eaten at home). It's sort of like a giant calzone stuffed with breaded eggplant, cheese and sauce. The pic is only of half of it, I didnt think to take a pic until after I ate the first half :eat2:


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

goofy girl said:


> This is the eggplant pie that my chat friends hear me talking so much about. ( I get it at the restaurant downstairs from me, but put it in the everyday food thread because whenever I get it, its take out and eaten at home). It's sort of like a giant calzone stuffed with breaded eggplant, cheese and sauce. The pic is only of half of it, I didnt think to take a pic until after I ate the first half :eat2:



That looks AMAZING! Yum!!


----------



## panhype

goofy girl said:


> This is the eggplant pie that my chat friends hear me talking so much about. ( I get it at the restaurant downstairs from me, but put it in the everyday food thread because whenever I get it, its take out and eaten at home). It's sort of like a giant calzone stuffed with breaded eggplant, cheese and sauce. The pic is only of half of it, I didnt think to take a pic until after I ate the first half :eat2:


So... :eat2: ... when do you do down and ask them about the recipe?


----------



## panhype

Had stopped a while ago trying to make my own sandwiches cause i never was happy with the results. Now i gave it another shot. But for a change i layered the ingredients on both halves of the French bread. You don't call that _sandwich_ anymore, do you? But how would you call that?

Anyways, i buttered the French bread, then added garlic powder, sliced cucumbers and bio onions, smoked ham, emmenthal cheese and put those thingies into my oven. Not too long, for my liking a middle temperature is best.

And now i was totally satisfied with the result :eat2::eat2::eat2: 

View attachment Half-Sandwich.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920

Its called an open faced sandwich ... and those look great.


----------



## Brandi

Gkisses said:


> Its super easy
> 
> Peanut Butter Cookies:
> 
> 1Cup of Peanut Butter
> 1Cup of Sugar *(this sugar can be cut in half and still work)*
> 1 Egg
> 
> Mix Sugar and Egg together throughly. Then mix in peanut butter. Once well mix make round balls and pat out to the size you would like your Ice cream sandwiches and bake for 8-10 minutes but no longer. Remove from oven and let cool.
> 
> Jelly Ice Cream:
> 
> 1/2Cup Grape Jelly (You can use any jelly of your choice)
> 1Cup Vanilla Ice Cream
> 
> This works best when the ice cream is room temp or lightly soften.
> 
> Simply mix both the jelly and ice cream together until well incorporated. Be sure to leave a few chunks of jelly in there as well and place into the freezer until its firm.
> 
> Once both items have been given time to rest you can either make them into ice cream sandwiches or you can crumble the cookies over the ice cream.
> 
> 
> (Note) If you choice to make ice cream sandwiches they will need to be in the freezer for at least 10-15 minutes to firm up. They also taste great to roll the sides of the sandwiches in chopped peanuts or sprinkles.



I love this recipe!!


----------



## supersoup

my lunch. a turkey panini, with provolone and asiago cheese. YUM.


----------



## Friday

Damn Soup, that looks luscious. I love pannini.


----------



## goofy girl

panhype said:


> So... :eat2: ... when do you do down and ask them about the recipe?



For me, its easier just to go buy one and cheaper too! LOL..its right downstairs and its only $4.80. :eat1: 

But I'm pretty sure you'd just have to roll up some breaded, fried eggplant and cheese and sauce in pizza dough and cook it...Or visit Providence. hehe


----------



## IdahoCynth

The other night (thanks to your encouragement in another thread), I tried Calamari and it was good. Here are a few of the little squids posing for the camera. There were an assortment of little squids and big rings? Is that normal?






Tonight I made pork chops, salad, and potato and broccoli with cheese sauce.





I'm so glad dimensions is back up.. I missed you all so


----------



## Fuzzy

Also, from the other night, when the forums were down: Chicken-Fried-Chicken with mashed taters and cream gravy, beans, corn, and hot biscuits.  

View attachment chicken.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Also, from the other night, when the forums were down: Chicken-Fried-Chicken with mashed taters and cream gravy, beans, corn, and hot biscuits.



scrape them nasty green beans off that plate and that becomes the perfect meal


----------



## IdahoCynth

My lunch today






Turkey pastrami, extra sharp Tillamook cheese, lettuce, mustard sandwich with avocado slices that I put on the guacamole chips.


----------



## CrankySpice

Beef Wellington (I know it isn't pretty on the plate, I cut it too early but the Red Sox game was starting so I was under some time pressure!), Creamy Garlic Mashed Potatoes, and Garlicky Broccoli.

View attachment final.jpg


a close up of those amazing potatoes:

View attachment mashed.jpg


and, the Wellington, pre-sliced (please note the 6 circles/balls as decoration, a good luck charm for Game 6 for the Red Sox--and it worked!):

View attachment prep11.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth

An apple dumpling with this sort of cinnamon honey caramel sauce taken at a conference dinner last week. [Please pardon the photo quality. I had to use a camera phone.] 

View attachment apple dumpling.jpg


----------



## Friday

Dinner looks delicious Cranky. That Wellington looks perfect to me.


----------



## AnnMarie

I would LOVE to eat those creamy potatoes... but alas, the crankreas has the final say and the buttery yellow color tells me it's a no-go. Waaahhh.


----------



## Fuzzy

I would really like to try my hand at making beef wellington. 
Post Recipe Pls Thx.


----------



## Fuzzy

Steak San Marcos over rice, with a failed attempt at corn pudding (I needed heavy cream, and thought milk would do), with peas and carrots.  

View attachment steak.jpg


----------



## JeanC

Yesterday's dinner, roast beef, yorkshire pudding, baked potatoes and mushroom gravy:










Made the gravy with sauteed crimini mushrooms. OOOOOOO so delish


----------



## Missy9579

JeanC said:


> Yesterday's dinner, roast beef, yorkshire pudding, baked potatoes and mushroom gravy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the gravy with sauteed crimini mushrooms. OOOOOOO so delish



OMG how do you keep your roast beef so pink??

I LOVE rare meat but find it hard to make sort of roast and keep it good!


----------



## panhype

CrankySpice said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 29285



What is this-sé  ? *speaks with a French accent he doesn't have*


----------



## JeanC

BigCutieViolet said:


> OMG how do you keep your roast beef so pink??
> 
> I LOVE rare meat but find it hard to make sort of roast and keep it good!



I didn't have the roast totally thawed out and set my probe thermometer for a target temp of 130F. When it hit that, out came the roast to rest while I finished dinner. The internal temp when I started roasting it (oven set for 300F for the first 45 minutes and then 325F for the rest of the time) was 29F in the middle.

I've really been working on getting things rare enough for me, but done enough for hubby since he really doesn't like his beef still mooing when he eats it LOL.


----------



## SoVerySoft

JeanC said:


> Yesterday's dinner, roast beef, yorkshire pudding, baked potatoes and mushroom gravy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the gravy with sauteed crimini mushrooms. OOOOOOO so delish





GORGEOUS!!!!! Now I need MEAT! This looks seriously delicious.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hamburger Gravy over mashed taters over wheat toast with green beans  

View attachment taters.jpg


----------



## JeanC

SoVerySoft said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!! Now I need MEAT! This looks seriously delicious.



It was. It is locally raised and butchered beef, so it had flavor. I can't wait to try the ground bison and the ground elk we got from the shop we got the beef from.


----------



## IdahoCynth

JeanC said:


> It was. It is locally raised and butchered beef, so it had flavor. I can't wait to try the ground bison and the ground elk we got from the shop we got the beef from.



Hey Jean, tell me more of this delightful shop of which you speak...do they offer only ground bison and elk or is there fry and roasts as well? What else do they sell?


----------



## Missy9579

JeanC said:


> I didn't have the roast totally thawed out and set my probe thermometer for a target temp of 130F. When it hit that, out came the roast to rest while I finished dinner. The internal temp when I started roasting it (oven set for 300F for the first 45 minutes and then 325F for the rest of the time) was 29F in the middle.
> 
> I've really been working on getting things rare enough for me, but done enough for hubby since he really doesn't like his beef still mooing when he eats it LOL.



yes! my boyfriend prefers his meat much more done,,,what I have actually done in the past is made 2 roasts,,,put his in for anhour, and then put mine in...but yours just looks, heavenly!


----------



## JeanC

IdahoCynth said:


> Hey Jean, tell me more of this delightful shop of which you speak...do they offer only ground bison and elk or is there fry and roasts as well? What else do they sell?



It's called C&L Meats. I've lived here since 1979 and I didn't find out until the last year or so they actually have commerical sales  Oh if I'd know long ago, I thought they were just a processing company who did local critters for farmers and hunters. 

They had steaks and roasts, but the ground version was the least expensive. I've had elk, but as yet haven't had bison. Still looking for good recipes to try them in that doesn't involve chili. I'm thinking the best application is some kind of burger, but need to get a good recipe since the meat is quite lean and I don't want to overwhelm the flavor with fillers to hold everything together.



BigCutieViolet said:


> yes! my boyfriend prefers his meat much more done,,,what I have actually done in the past is made 2 roasts,,,put his in for anhour, and then put mine in...but yours just looks, heavenly!



I do something similar with steaks  I've been known to toss mine on the grill still frozen so the outside will be nice and the inside still rare enough to entice a vampire hehehehehehe


----------



## Fuzzy

Pizza calzones... Mrs. Fuzzy stuffs them too full, they leak cheese.  

View attachment calzones.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Fuzzy said:


> Pizza calzones... Mrs. Fuzzy stuffs them too full, they leak cheese.



Im not much into pizza or melted cheese, but somehow these look very appealing! Do you make your own dough?


----------



## Fuzzy

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im not much into pizza or melted cheese, but somehow these look very appealing! Do you make your own dough?


 
Yep Yep  Mrs. Fuzzy has the whole recipe mezmorized.


----------



## bigsexy920

But the crispy cheese is SOOOOO good. 



Fuzzy said:


> Pizza calzones... Mrs. Fuzzy stuffs them too full, they leak cheese.


----------



## JeanC

Mmmmmm, crispy cheese. Yup, seriously good eats  One of these days I have to try my hand at calzones, tho, now that the weather is cooler, I think pasties may be on the horizon.


----------



## juicylittlefatgrl

oh my god, this thread makes me so hungry... there is a reason I dont participate in the foodeeeeee board... lordy lordy, like the thread is making my kitchen scream. Its saying come cook some food or the phone is saying order deliver... call off the day, stay snuggled in bed and eat a lot of food! lol Im not going to click on this thread for sure unless Ive just eaten and feeling very strong :blink: no sadly I will get my big butt in the kitchen and make a sensible food choice lol or I will be covered in brownie crumbs and hot wing sauce by the end of the day!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

While this exact set isn't "everyday", chocolate certainly is "everyday", at least in my life!  My assistant got me these for boss' day. Thought they were darn cute.


----------



## Friday

Ha! I have vegie friends who say they never eat anything with a face, but I bet they'd eat those.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet Tooth - very cute! err...I mean scary 

would love to nibble on the bloody finger and the eyeball.


----------



## CrankySpice

Rotisarrie (errie? irrie?) chicken, extra extra sharp cheddar, avocado, bacon, and great big spoonfuls of Hellmans on ciabatta rolls.

View attachment chixsand.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Typical Four-cheese lasagne, with garlic bread, italian beans, and salad (with jalapeno ranch dressing!  ) 

View attachment dinner.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

My hubby prepared these fantastic offerings... first is scrambled eggs made with leeks, grape tomatoes, parsley, and a generous portion of Gruyère cheese and second is pasta with a light cream sauce, leeks, and a ton of freshly grated parmesan.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ThatFatGirl said:


> My hubby prepared these fantastic offerings... first is scrambled eggs made with leeks, grape tomatoes, parsley, and a generous portion of Gruyère cheese and second is pasta with a light cream sauce, leeks, and a ton of freshly grated parmesan.



Now I know why you married him! Does he have a brother?? Great pics! Those eggs look like a recipe worthy of our Iron Foodee challenge this month! And I love all that parmesan on that pasta. *sigh*


----------



## EvilPrincess

Inspired by my recent foodee experiences with SVS, I decided to waddle back into the kitchen, let the foodee muse take over, and I actually started cooking again. 

I had been craving fish soup, not just any fish soup, but a specific one served at this little hole in the wall in Redondo Beach. I decided to try recreate the taste. 







As recreations go this was pretty good. 

Ingredients, onion, celery, garlic, olive oil, crushed tomatoes, old bay seasoning, bay leaf, a pinch of red pepper, scallops, grouper, little neck clams and shrimp, and zucchini (only because i like it). Took less than an hour to make. Served it with warm sour dough bread liberally spread with butter. 

There really isn't a recipe, I just sautéed' onions, celery, garlic in olive oil, added the crushed tomatoes and water, bay leaves and a generous tablespoon of old bay, let that cook until the whole house smelled wonderful. I then added the zucchini, after about five minutes the clams, a minute latter the grouper and scallops, and then the shrimp (just to heat through they were pre-cooked). Once everything was cooked through the fish was flaky but still moist, and the clams open and saying hi! It was done.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> As recreations go this was pretty good.
> 
> Ingredients, onion, celery, garlic, olive oil, crushed tomatoes, old bay seasoning, bay leaf, a pinch of red pepper, scallops, grouper, little neck clams and shrimp, and zucchini (only because i like it). Took less than an hour to make. Served it with warm sour dough bread liberally spread with butter.
> 
> There really isn't a recipe, I just sautéed' onions, celery, garlic in olive oil, added the crushed tomatoes and water, bay leaves and a generous tablespoon of old bay, let that cook until the whole house smelled wonderful. I then added the zucchini, after about five minutes the clams, a minute latter the grouper and scallops, and then the shrimp (just to heat through they were pre-cooked). Once everything was cooked through the fish was flaky but still moist, and the clams open and saying hi! It was done.



OMG, you MADE that?? I was confused when you were talking about it. I am SOOOO impressed. It looks amazing. I am not usually a tomato-based person but I would eat this in a heartbeat.

P.S. Has anyone mentioned how great it is to have you posting again? Well, I am mentioning it now!


----------



## out.of.habit

EP, that looks so good! I'm a picky girl sometimes, but I think I'd really like that. :eat1:



EvilPrincess said:


> Inspired by my recent foodee experiences with SVS, I decided to waddle back into the kitchen, let the foodee muse take over, and I actually started cooking again.
> 
> I had been craving fish soup, not just any fish soup, but a specific one served at this little hole in the wall in Redondo Beach. I decided to try recreate the taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As recreations go this was pretty good.
> 
> Ingredients, onion, celery, garlic, olive oil, crushed tomatoes, old bay seasoning, bay leaf, a pinch of red pepper, scallops, grouper, little neck clams and shrimp, and zucchini (only because i like it). Took less than an hour to make. Served it with warm sour dough bread liberally spread with butter.
> 
> There really isn't a recipe, I just sautéed' onions, celery, garlic in olive oil, added the crushed tomatoes and water, bay leaves and a generous tablespoon of old bay, let that cook until the whole house smelled wonderful. I then added the zucchini, after about five minutes the clams, a minute latter the grouper and scallops, and then the shrimp (just to heat through they were pre-cooked). Once everything was cooked through the fish was flaky but still moist, and the clams open and saying hi! It was done.


----------



## JeanC

Today's lunch:






Leftover steak with stir fried bok choi with onions, ginger and peanuts.


----------



## BeckaBoo

I love this thread so much, and as my camera is back in action I thought it about time to contribute!

Dinner this evening, seared salmon steak with roast veggies, buttery spinach, rosemary roast potatoes and hollandaise sauce...


View attachment Salmon..jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

BeckaBoo said:


> I love this thread so much, and as my camera is back in action I thought it about time to contribute!
> 
> Dinner this evening, seared salmon steak with roast veggies, buttery spinach, rosemary roast potatoes and hollandaise sauce...
> 
> 
> View attachment 29816



That is very pretty! What is the purple ?


----------



## BeckaBoo

IdahoCynth said:


> That is very pretty! What is the purple ?



The purple is roasted red onions, they alwas seem to turn that colour in the oven...yummy.


----------



## IdahoCynth

This is from a couple weeks ago, there is a chicken breast under that mushroom gravy.






side salad with fresh peas..





tonight I made baked chicken. I saw a show Sunday morning where this lady baked her game hens with grapes. She said it gave them a flava. So I dumped some grapes in with my chicken tonight. The grapes come out uber sweet and I couldn't eat them, but they did add a bit of flava to the chicken.


----------



## BeckaBoo

You're making me crave chicken and potatoes Cynth!

I've spent the last 4 hours making halloween treats for a lunch at work tomorrow so i couldn't be bothered with anything to complex for my dinner. 

I decided on fresh baked baguette with caramelised red onions, salad and mayo. It only takes about 5 mins to dish up. It was definatly the right choice. Mmmmmmm.

View attachment SteakBaguette.jpg


View attachment SteakBaguette1.jpg


----------



## JMCGB

BeckaBoo said:


> I love this thread so much, and as my camera is back in action I thought it about time to contribute!
> 
> Dinner this evening, seared salmon steak with roast veggies, buttery spinach, rosemary roast potatoes and hollandaise sauce...
> 
> 
> View attachment 29816



Yeah I think your salmon would beat mine anyday. That looks absolutely delicious Becka. :eat2:


----------



## Friday

Damn, this is a crave inducing PAGE. I would order any one of these happily at a restaurant.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

My assistant brought in a cake to work the other day. I'll have to post the icing recipe when I get it, because it was divine!


----------



## panhype

EvilPrincess said:


> Inspired by my recent foodee experiences with SVS, I decided to waddle back into the kitchen, let the foodee muse take over, and I actually started cooking again.
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (..)



Lordy! I can SEE how delicious that tasted :eat2:


----------



## SuperMishe

As I've mentioned before, I've been existing without an oven for years.  I have a stove top, so everything gets cooked there or in a little toaster oven. But lately, I've been hankering for home cooking... so here's my first attempt - home made Apple Crisp in a slow cooker!! It's pretty good too! Better than the pic which is from my cell phone~ lol 

View attachment applecrisp.jpg


----------



## mybluice

I made chicken tenders from scratch, mashed potatoes, white gravy and the kids picked corn. The chicken tenders are oven-baked. 

View attachment 000_2067.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

mybluice said:


> I made chicken tenders from scratch, mashed potatoes, white gravy and the kids picked corn. The chicken tenders are oven-baked.



That looks delicious!! An American classic.


----------



## DeniseW

SuperMishe said:


> As I've mentioned before, I've been existing without an oven for years.  I have a stove top, so everything gets cooked there or in a little toaster oven. But lately, I've been hankering for home cooking... so here's my first attempt - home made Apple Crisp in a slow cooker!! It's pretty good too! Better than the pic which is from my cell phone~ lol



Holy crap, that looks so good, care to share how you made it in the slow cooker? I love mine but I mostly make chili in it. Apple crisp is my fav dessert!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Triple-Cheese Broccoli and Cauliflower soup 

View attachment cheesesoup.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Triple-Cheese Broccoli and Cauliflower soup



Anything with "triple cheese" in the name has to be amazing! I would like to hear your secret recipe as I have broccoli and cauliflower and some white cheddar screaming to be soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

French Bread Pizzas! I always lay claim to the butt.. er.. the crispy ends  

View attachment pizza.jpg


----------



## CuteyChubb

This thread is just lovely to help get my tastebuds and imagination going. I recently moved into a new place and need to break in that kitchen properly. If I get a new camera, I'd love to contribute to this thread.


----------



## AnnMarie

mybluice said:


> I made chicken tenders from scratch, mashed potatoes, white gravy and the kids picked corn. The chicken tenders are oven-baked.



Must eat that!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie

Okay, I'm finally able to eat things that are "somewhat" interesting again, so tonight I had this lovely little rice dish with chicken in it. 

Rice dish is from Knorr, found here: http://www.us.knorr.com/products.asp?brand=3&group=1&pid=0&nav=13 

View attachment P1040019.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm finally able to eat things that are "somewhat" interesting again, so tonight I had this lovely little rice dish with chicken in it.
> 
> Rice dish is from Knorr, found here: http://www.us.knorr.com/products.asp?brand=3&group=1&pid=0&nav=13



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Not sure which is more exciting - that AM is posting pics here again or that she can eat things that are pic-worthy.

I'd say the latter


----------



## TearInYourHand

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm finally able to eat things that are "somewhat" interesting again, so tonight I had this lovely little rice dish with chicken in it.
> 
> Rice dish is from Knorr, found here: http://www.us.knorr.com/products.asp?brand=3&group=1&pid=0&nav=13



Looks like confetti! Yummy! Glad you're doing better, AM.


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm finally able to eat things that are "somewhat" interesting again, so tonight I had this lovely little rice dish with chicken in it.
> 
> Rice dish is from Knorr, found here: http://www.us.knorr.com/products.asp?brand=3&group=1&pid=0&nav=13



omg...I checked the link and there that rice has 2 servings of veggies!! AM, are you ok? Someone is posting under your name


----------



## ValentineBBW

For me, I couldn't decide whether to post this here or under food porn, because its definitely food porn to me. I'm still experimenting on the picture taking so forgive the poor quality of the photo. The meat, taters and gravy however were excellent.


----------



## out.of.habit

ValentineBBW said:


> For me, I couldn't decide whether to post this here or under food porn, because its definitely food porn to me. I'm still experimenting on the picture taking so forgive the poor quality of the photo. The meat, taters and gravy however were excellent.



OH goodness. I might need that in my belly, right this instant.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> For me, I couldn't decide whether to post this here or under food porn, because its definitely food porn to me. I'm still experimenting on the picture taking so forgive the poor quality of the photo. The meat, taters and gravy however were excellent.



oh my. share?

p.s. definitely food porn


----------



## ValentineBBW

out.of.habit said:


> OH goodness. I might need that in my belly, right this instant.



that is exactly how I felt last night right before eating. It killed me to stop to take the picture/



SoVerySoft said:


> oh my. share?
> 
> p.s. definitely food porn



I have enough to take to lunch for 2 days next week and the rest of the taters I am making fried mashed tater patties for lunch -- which I am eating in about 3 minutes :eat2:

Thanks ladies, this is definitely one of my all time fave meals.


----------



## jamie

Valentine....like a Pavlovian pooch...I started salivating...all I would need is a big piece of buttered bread and that meal would be heavenly..and I think the photo turned out nicely!


----------



## CandySmooch

Minature Beef & Cheese Chimichangas

Topped with Mexican Restaurant White Cheese & Mild Sauce

With choice of giant chocolate bar Symphony, Symphony w/ Toffee, or Hershey w/ Almonds. A fluffy girl has to have choices right????? 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW

jamie said:


> Valentine....like a Pavlovian pooch...I started salivating...all I would need is a big piece of buttered bread and that meal would be heavenly..and I think the photo turned out nicely!



Thank you sweet pea, I opted for more taters and gravy rather than bread :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Steak, with dutch oven taters, corn, and ranch beans. 

View attachment steak.jpg


----------



## Tobey

My pad thai. Good god, I love noodles.





Hopefully, I did the picture thing right. This is my first try.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tobey said:


> My pad thai. Good god, I love noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, I did the picture thing right. This is my first try.



I'm not sure if there is a right way, but it looks good to me! .


----------



## panhype

Tobey said:


> My pad thai. Good god, I love noodles.
> [...]
> Hopefully, I did the picture thing right. This is my first try.


Oh noohes... you didn't do it right. I'm hungry now


----------



## Fuzzy

My brain was trying to think of something to make for dinner that was almost, but not quite, entirely unlike Thankgiving... but while at the store, I saw some fresh cube steaks... and my hunger took control and I made chicken fried steaks.  (with rice, instead of mashed taters since I'm gonna have alot of mashed taters in the next few days) 

View attachment fried.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

Want all the food here. 

Now. 

Wahhhh.


----------



## Fuzzy

........................... 

View attachment penne.jpg


----------



## JeanC

Turkey leftovers:

turkey, stuffing, gravy and potato pancakes






Open faced hot turkey sandwich





Turkey fajitas


----------



## AnnMarie

Didn't have the camera handy, but realized I could snap a pic with the uber expensive new laptop! 

So, here is me and my food - fettucini alfredo with tiny bit of bacon and WAY too much black pepper. My mouth is a'burnin'. 

View attachment Photo 4.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

JeanC said:


> Turkey leftovers:
> 
> turkey, stuffing, gravy and potato pancakes
> 
> 
> Open faced hot turkey sandwich
> 
> 
> Turkey fajitas



mmmmmm that all looks so good Jean.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight was mushroom shephard's pie and gravy. Yummo! :eat2: 

View attachment 100_2511.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Tonight was mushroom shephard's pie and gravy. Yummo! :eat2:


 
Oh My.. I need that!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Fuzzy said:


> Oh My.. I need that!



Come on over...there's plenty left!


----------



## supersoup

tonight's dinner, english muffin turkey sammies i baked in the oven.





dinner two nights ago, a variation on a pioneer woman recipe. olive cheesy english muffins. these were effing amazing...


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight was Pennsylvania Dutch Broccoli Casserole at our house. So yummy and easy to make!!! 

View attachment 100_2584.JPG


View attachment 100_2587.JPG


----------



## IdahoCynth

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Tonight was Pennsylvania Dutch Broccoli Casserole at our house. So yummy and easy to make!!!



Welllllllllll now that looks like it has 2 of my favorite foods... cheese and broccoli.
Would you mind posting the recipe?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

IdahoCynth said:


> Welllllllllll now that looks like it has 2 of my favorite foods... cheese and broccoli.
> Would you mind posting the recipe?



Oooh mine too! I added chicken as well, but you can leave it out if you want...here's the recipe: 

1 pound broccoli florets (if using fresh, you will need to cook them first)
2 cups cottage cheese or ricotta
4 large eggs
3 cups shredded cheddar cheese
2 cups bread crumbs
1/4 cup melted butter
salt & pepper to taste
*diced chicken (no need to cook 1st) optional

combine all the ingredients except the bread crumbs and butter and put in a large baking dish - melt butter and add to bread crumbs, stir until well mixed and add to the top of your mixture
bake at 350 for 30 minutes...45 minutes if adding chicken

Hope you like it! Let me know! :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Oooh mine too! I added chicken as well, but you can leave it out if you want...here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 pound broccoli florets (if using fresh, you will need to cook them first)
> 2 cups cottage cheese or ricotta
> 4 large eggs
> 3 cups shredded cheddar cheese
> 2 cups bread crumbs
> 1/4 cup melted butter
> salt & pepper to taste
> *diced chicken (no need to cook 1st) optional
> 
> combine all the ingredients except the bread crumbs and butter and put in a large baking dish - melt butter and add to bread crumbs, stir until well mixed and add to the top of your mixture
> bake at 350 for 30 minutes...45 minutes if adding chicken
> 
> Hope you like it! Let me know! :eat2:



Thanks! It sounds lovely


----------



## Fuzzy

Boneless BBQ slowcooked beef ribs, loaded baked potato, veggies, romaine salad (with jalapeno ranch)  

View attachment ribs.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Baked ziti with ground beef and fresh mozzarella ... 

View attachment 100_2597.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Baked ziti with ground beef and fresh mozzarella ...



mouth....watering........

wow. lotsa cheese, just like I like it!


----------



## goofy girl

I just gotta say..I think Soupy makes the best looking food EVER.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> mouth....watering........
> 
> wow. lotsa cheese, just like I like it!



Thank you :bow:...I LOVE cheese!! I seem to find a way to use cheese in almost everything I make! LOL!


----------



## mossystate

I made another boston cream pie ( one of my Californighay brothers was visiting )...I am not sure if I made enough custard .....love me some custard..forgot to take a picture of it when the other half was placed..and ganache poured...


----------



## Fuzzy

Why in the world would you show a half-baked... er.. um... that still looks yummy


----------



## panhype

*bites into Monique's cream pie* ... half-baked or not


----------



## mossystate

panhype said:


> *bites into Monique's cream pie* ... half-baked or not





careful..this is the food board....


----------



## panhype

mossystate said:


> careful..this is the food board....


Oh la la... those were my thoughts too:blink:


----------



## panhype

Apparently i hardly get around these days to post anything else except omelettes. FOR A CHANGE, this one was with mortadella and mozzarella :eat2: 

View attachment Mortadella-N-Mozzarella-Omelette.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Clam chowder..with LOTS of dill and black pepper :eat1: Oh, and Panhype-your eats looks delish!


----------



## SoVerySoft

panhype said:


> Apparently i hardly get around these days to post anything else except omelettes. FOR A CHANGE, this one was with mortadella and mozzarella :eat2:



wow!!!! looks amazing. And I love that you put SO much butter on that roll. Just had to mention that. hehe!


----------



## mossystate

minestrone...and..I need to work on the quality of these pics..lol..doh...the soup was tasty


----------



## panhype

SoVerySoft said:


> wow!!!! looks amazing. And I love that you put SO much butter on that roll. Just had to mention that. hehe!


LOL That's a lye roll - maybe not that well known in the US/at least there's a Wiki article about it - and they love a moderate dose of butter too


----------



## panhype

mossystate said:


> minestrone...and..I need to work on the quality of these pics..lol..doh...the soup was tasty


Yah.. never mind, i still can see (and imagine) that this is a nice and tasty minestrone you've made  

*scratches head now/wondering where he can get a good minestrone in his neighborhood*


----------



## panhype

Another saltimbocca i've made (dunno why the bacon always looks burned on these pics i'm taking/it wasn't). One of my favorite dishes :eat2: 

View attachment Saltimbocca-alla-Romana.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

panhype said:


> Another saltimbocca i've made (dunno why the bacon always looks burned on these pics i'm taking/it wasn't). One of my favorite dishes :eat2:



Post Recipe Pls Thx!


----------



## panhype

Fuzzy said:


> Post Recipe Pls Thx!


Recipe
Anudder pix


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

So My Little brother for My Birthday Back on Nov 13 gave me a George Foreman. I have wanted one of these forever! He got me the family Size one! it's Huge! lol

Anyway these was the first meal I made.



Justin took a Picture of me cooking.




Making sure the chicken is cooked*I always do this with my meats.*




The Finished Product Yummy!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> So My Little brother for My Birthday Back on Nov 13 gave me a George Foreman. I have wanted one of these forever! He got me the family Size one! it's Huge! lol.....The Finished Product Yummy!



I just got one and it's still in the box...so you like it? I know you said "yummy"...but I am just confirming. lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

SoVerySoft said:


> I just got one and it's still in the box...so you like it? I know you said "yummy"...but I am just confirming. lol


Yes I love it. Really easy to clean and cooking with it is so much faster. Take it out and try it out for yourself hun you will love it!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Dinner Monday; salad and toasted buttered bread.







Dinner Tuesday; Venison and veggies.. and again the bread






Dinner Wed; Venison and pasta with mushroom alfredo homemade sauce.. it was so good, and again the bread cuz it tastes better than it ever has for some reason.










I'd have me some of that bread again right now! Except I am out


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

IdahoCynth said:


> Dinner Monday; salad and toasted buttered bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner Tuesday; Venison and veggies.. and again the bread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner Wed; Venison and pasta with mushroom alfredo homemade sauce.. it was so good, and again the bread cuz it tastes better than it ever has for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have me some of that bread again right now! Except I am out


YUMMY!:eat1::eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

My Stars, Cynth... can I stay at your house?


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> My Stars, Cynth... can I stay at your house?



Sure can Fuzzy, the guest bedroom awaits... you just have to make your own bed.


----------



## Fuzzy

Christmas Dinner, as decided upon by the youngest Fuzzette in the house. Firstly, the Christmas placesettings.  Then its Turkey Steaks (with thousand island dressing), with stuffing, scalloped potatoes, and veggie medley with a dinner salad.  

View attachment settings.jpg


View attachment turkey.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> Christmas Dinner, as decided upon by the youngest Fuzzette in the house. Firstly, the Christmas placesettings.  Then its Turkey Steaks (with thousand island dressing), with stuffing, scalloped potatoes, and veggie medley with a dinner salad.



Lovely place settings. How did you prepare turkey steaks? Are they breast steaks? 

The thousand island on the turkey is interesting. I am trying to imagine those flavors together, but need more info on the prep before I can successfully relive your dinner in my head lol.


----------



## Fuzzy

IdahoCynth said:


> Lovely place settings. How did you prepare turkey steaks? Are they breast steaks?
> 
> The thousand island on the turkey is interesting. I am trying to imagine those flavors together, but need more info on the prep before I can successfully relive your dinner in my head lol.



There's a steakhouse and restaurant in Brigham City, Utah, called Maddox. They invented the Turkey Steak, and its still one of their most popular entrees. They distribute to all the local grocery stores and very possibly in your neck of the woods. Look for it in the frozen meat section. Best described as chopped turkey, formed and breaded. Can be baked or fried, but best results are pan-fried in Crisco. Maddox serves it with thousand island on the side, although I've also used Heinz 57, and Arby's sauce. Mrs. Fuzzy likes it plain.

Maddox also serves a wonderful porterhouse, and bison steaks (but I prefer the bison chicken-fried. )


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> There's a steakhouse and restaurant in Brigham City, Utah, called Maddox. They invented the Turkey Steak, and its still one of their most popular entrees. They distribute to all the local grocery stores and very possibly in your neck of the woods. Look for it in the frozen meat section. Best described as chopped turkey, formed and breaded. Can be baked or fried, but best results are pan-fried in Crisco. Maddox serves it with thousand island on the side, although I've also used Heinz 57, and Arby's sauce. Mrs. Fuzzy likes it plain.
> 
> Maddox also serves a wonderful porterhouse, and bison steaks (but I prefer the bison chicken-fried. )



Thanks Fuzzy, that sounds good, and Maddox sounds like a place I'd to visit if I am ever in Brigham again. Lots of things on their menu I want to try.


----------



## IdahoCynth

My dinner yesterday; chicken nuggets and veggies







Tonights dinner; venison, mushrooms in gravy and toasted bread with butter.


----------



## latinshygirl92377

i made these for christmas, i made about 90 cupcakes and they were gone real quick! i guess they tasted as good as they looked. and i made some deviled eggs as well, and i thought they looked presentable. here ya go:











:eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i made these for christmas, i made about 90 cupcakes and they were gone real quick! i guess they tasted as good as they looked. and i made some deviled eggs as well, and i thought they looked presentable. here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eat2:




Aww your fairycakes look so fun! I'd have dived right in too! And devilled eggs, mmmm!


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Ruby Ripples said:


> Aww your fairycakes look so fun! I'd have dived right in too! And devilled eggs, mmmm!



Ruby thank you, your soo sweet!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Latinshygirl, those look beautiful! I love cupcakes and I love deviled eggs! I can understand why they went so quickly.


----------



## Risible

Boy, those look yummy, LatinShyGirl. I would've appropriated one-a those trays of cupcakes just for myself! I _might _have shared with SVS, provided you were real nice to me, Randi.


----------



## Risible

Folks, just wanted to let you know that one of my New Year's Reso's is to take lots and lots of Everyday Meal Pix and post 'em here, 'cause you-all sure do give my eyes and tummy a treat with your pix. Man, are you guys good cooks or what? :eat2:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Risible said:


> Boy, those look yummy, LatinShyGirl. I would've appropriated one-a those trays of cupcakes just for myself! I _might _have shared with SVS, provided you were real nice to me, Randi.





SoVerySoft said:


> Latinshygirl, those look beautiful! I love cupcakes and I love deviled eggs! I can understand why they went so quickly.



GRACIAS!!! THanks so much for the comments! Now im even prouder of my baking....lol!


----------



## JeanC

Cornish pastie


----------



## IdahoCynth

ducks; browned, pressure cooked in orange juice then crispied under the broiler.






my victim:





the aftermath:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

hey everyone, i hope everyone is having a great new years, as for me mine was great just kinda tired since ive been cooking and baking alll day...lol...But, it was worth it...here are some pics of some of the stuff i made today





these are some cupcakes i made and i went a little over board on the decorating but its sooo much fun...





I made a Better Than Sex Cake...this is it!





I had promised a birthday cake for my future godson and he came over so i made it for him and this is it...chocolate..:eat2:





And i made some treats too and here they are.

Everything was yummy! So i heard!...lol!


----------



## bigsexy920

Tell me about the better than sex cake. It looks nutty.


----------



## IdahoCynth

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey everyone, i hope everyone is having a great new years, as for me mine was great just kinda tired since ive been cooking and baking alll day...lol...But, it was worth it...here are some pics of some of the stuff i made today
> 
> these are some cupcakes i made and i went a little over board on the decorating but its sooo much fun...
> 
> I made a Better Than Sex Cake...this is it!
> 
> I had promised a birthday cake for my future godson and he came over so i made it for him and this is it...chocolate..:eat2:
> 
> And i made some treats too and here they are.
> 
> Everything was yummy! So i heard!...lol!



Those all look wonderful! I too would like to know more about the better than sex cake please


----------



## sweet&fat

Yes, LSG, do divulge!


----------



## BeckaBoo

IdahoCynth said:


> ducks; browned, pressure cooked in orange juice then crispied under the broiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my victim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the aftermath:



Oh my Lord, those look amazing! Duck is a fave of mine, delicious!


----------



## latinshygirl92377

bigsexy920 said:


> Tell me about the better than sex cake. It looks nutty.





IdahoCynth said:


> Those all look wonderful! I too would like to know more about the better than sex cake please





sweet&fat said:


> Yes, LSG, do divulge!



Thank you girls! and the recipe is really easy i got it from paula dean...i love her!...lol! here it is:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_22524,00.html


----------



## bigsexy920

OMG - that is the cake my sister in law makes for me on my birthday. I had no idea that was what it was called. It is my FAVORITE CAKE !!!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377

bigsexy920 said:


> OMG - that is the cake my sister in law makes for me on my birthday. I had no idea that was what it was called. It is my FAVORITE CAKE !!!!



Well then there ya have it big sexy.....now you have the recipe! and its really easy. Just fyi there is a chocolate better than sex and its super good.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken Fried Steak with taters and country gravy  

View attachment steak.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I love chicken fried steak with country gravy but I can't seem to make it right!! *sigh* Thanks for sharing your "mouth-watering" pic! :eat2: ...At least I can dream!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey everyone, i hope everyone is having a great new years, as for me mine was great just kinda tired since ive been cooking and baking alll day...lol...But, it was worth it...here are some pics of some of the stuff i made today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are some cupcakes i made and i went a little over board on the decorating but its sooo much fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Better Than Sex Cake...this is it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had promised a birthday cake for my future godson and he came over so i made it for him and this is it...chocolate..:eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i made some treats too and here they are.
> 
> Everything was yummy! So i heard!...lol!




You are so creative! Those cupcakes are so cute!!


----------



## JeanC

Baked Chocolate Zucchini Bread yesterday:


----------



## Fuzzy

I struggled for many a recipe too. My success comes two ways. Patience and Help from Mom. 

My secrets:
- I'm heavy with the oil. Not too much, but enough so when I flip the steaks over there's something left to fry.

-Double-Dip. I beat a few eggs with some milk. Then I mix some seasoned flour. Then I pour bread crumbs into a third plate. Dip cube steak in egg, dredge in flour, dip in egg again, and then covered in bread crumbs. Into the hot oil @ 250, and fry.
-Turn (flip) once.


----------



## IdahoCynth

JeanC said:


> Baked Chocolate Zucchini Bread yesterday:



oh jean that look so good. I am now tempted to make some pumpkin bread and its 9 PM!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> Boy, those look yummy, LatinShyGirl. I would've appropriated one-a those trays of cupcakes just for myself! I _might _have shared with SVS, provided you were real nice to me, Randi.



wow, I am so far behind from being away, that I just saw this. LOL. Dee, I can't imagine being anything BUT nice to you. Cupcakes or not


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> ducks; browned, pressure cooked in orange juice then crispied under the broiler.



Killing me. Seriously. Hot damn!


----------



## Sugar

So I'm taking the plunge... greek cabbage rolls. They were awesome with some crusty bread. :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Lucky said:


> So I'm taking the plunge... greek cabbage rolls. They were awesome with some crusty bread. :eat1:



oh my oh my! Looks great!! What makes them greek? What is the sauce? I want some!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

JeanC said:


> Cornish pastie



Tell me more of this lovely Cornish pastie. It appears to be stuffed with meat and potato? I believe you said buffalo in another thread? The crust looks so soft and flaky mmm


----------



## Sugar

SoVerySoft said:


> oh my oh my! Looks great!! What makes them greek? What is the sauce? I want some!!




The sauce makes it Greek...I guess lol. It was lemony.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Fuzzy said:


> I struggled for many a recipe too. My success comes two ways. Patience and Help from Mom.
> 
> My secrets:
> - I'm heavy with the oil. Not too much, but enough so when I flip the steaks over there's something left to fry.
> 
> -Double-Dip. I beat a few eggs with some milk. Then I mix some seasoned flour. Then I pour bread crumbs into a third plate. Dip cube steak in egg, dredge in flour, dip in egg again, and then covered in bread crumbs. Into the hot oil @ 250, and fry.
> -Turn (flip) once.



Thank you!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

yay! My ham turned out AWESOME. Like..I food-gasmic even!

Here it is fresh out of the oven
View attachment 33895


Sliced with green beans and new potatoes!
View attachment 33896



My domestic goddess skills are improving every day!


----------



## IdahoCynth

MisticalMisty said:


> My domestic goddess skills are improving every day![/COLOR]



That ham looks fantastic Misty. Goddess skills yes, but never be domesticated!
Run wild and free through that kitchen.


----------



## Friday

IdahoCynthia, those ducks are absolutely incredible. I need a bib, and like Randi I'm having naughty dreams about that skin.

I haven't really been grocery shopping since just before Christmas so the cupboard is getting a little bare (as bare as it gets around here) in that we're out of fresh vegies and the like. I did get fresh eggs at da joint last night so we had a frittata for dinners. Sauteed some thin sliced onions and Yukon golds in olive oil with a little garlic and then put on browned country sausage, rough chopped marinated artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers, grated on some Tillamook and poured in the beaten eggs. After it set I put on some Fontina and Parmesan and ran it under the broiler. Next time I want fresh spinach and mushrooms in there too.











Tomorrow I'm supposed to be making fried chicken, mashed taters and milk gravy for the MiL. We'll see.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Friday said:


> IdahoCynthia, those ducks are absolutely incredible. I need a bib, and like Randi I'm having naughty dreams about that skin.
> 
> I haven't really been grocery shopping since just before Christmas so the cupboard is getting a little bare (as bare as it gets around here) in that we're out of fresh vegies and the like. I did get fresh eggs at da joint last night so we had a frittata for dinners. Sauteed some thin sliced onions and Yukon golds in olive oil with a little garlic and then put on browned country sausage, rough chopped marinated artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers, grated on some Tillamook and poured in the beaten eggs. After it set I put on some Fontina and Parmesan and ran it under the broiler. Next time I want fresh spinach and mushrooms in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm supposed to be making fried chicken, mashed taters and milk gravy for the MiL. We'll see.



---That looks yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Friday

They're really easy, less work than an omelet, and a great way to use up leftover pasta, fried potatoes, bits of meat and vegies and odds and ends of cheese. One of these days I swear I'm going to make a macaroni and cheese one.


----------



## swamptoad

Lots of great food pictures here! :bow:

Here's some pictures taken at Osaka, which is where I ate with some friends about a week or so ago:

View attachment jeff 505-1.jpg


View attachment jeff 506.jpg


And here's more of the hibachi cookin':

View attachment jeff 501.jpg


View attachment jeff 502.jpg


View attachment jeff 503.jpg


 :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad

Here's more pictures. That's the shrimp which I had to eat.

View attachment jeff 504.jpg


My sister (which is further away) and her friend shared the Osaka Feast, that included: steak filet mignon, chicken, lobster tail, shrimp and scallops. I tried lobster for the first time. Not bad, but a bit "gamey" tastin' I think. And I also tried deep fried calamari (squid) for the first time as well. Not bad. :bow:

View attachment jeff 499.jpg



View attachment jeff 500.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

BTW, I apologize if I shared these pictures in the wrong thread. I just learned that there was a picture thread for eating-out. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

If you could just tell us you ate like this everyday... 

I wants those shrimps...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Brunch on Sunday:

Eggs, toast and ham steaks

View attachment 34008


Dinner tonight:

Spaghetti and Ham bake with mushrooms. It had a really great flavor, but I ruined it with too many breadcrumbs on top  Oh well..live, learn and then get luvs!
View attachment 34010


----------



## swamptoad

Fuzzy said:


> If you could just tell us you ate like this everyday...
> 
> I wants those shrimps...



Yeah. I wish! 

Those shrimps were soooooo good! :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad

Yum! That looks soooo good Misty!


----------



## swamptoad

Oh, and I really like the picture of that baked ham posted a ways back as well!


----------



## JeanC

IdahoCynth said:


> Tell me more of this lovely Cornish pastie. It appears to be stuffed with meat and potato? I believe you said buffalo in another thread? The crust looks so soft and flaky mmm



Cornish pasties are meat pies. Traditionally the crust is made using lard and beef suet, I haven't braved trying that yet (I grew up on my Grandma Mabel's and she used straight lard, oh my Goddess were they good  ). They also traditionally used root veggies like turnips and parsnips. Turnips are a bit too strong for my liking, parsnips are good. I just made mine with a cheap cut of beef, potatoes and sweet onions and then salt and pepper to taste.

I finally have (at least I think I have) mastered the crust. It is flakey and tender and still tough enough to hold up to the ingredients  

I used ground buffalo in my lasagna and it was yummy. The sauce was the meatiest tasting sauce I've had in a long time .


----------



## IdahoCynth

JeanC said:


> Cornish pasties are meat pies. Traditionally the crust is made using lard and beef suet, I haven't braved trying that yet (I grew up on my Grandma Mabel's and she used straight lard, oh my Goddess were they good  ). They also traditionally used root veggies like turnips and parsnips. Turnips are a bit too strong for my liking, parsnips are good. I just made mine with a cheap cut of beef, potatoes and sweet onions and then salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> I finally have (at least I think I have) mastered the crust. It is flakey and tender and still tough enough to hold up to the ingredients
> 
> I used ground buffalo in my lasagna and it was yummy. The sauce was the meatiest tasting sauce I've had in a long time .



My mother was a fan of the lard... I remember seeing those big ol bricks of lard in the deep freezer since I was tall enough to see in there. When we had some pigs butchered there had to have been a dozen blocks of lard in there. However my mom made the best pie crusts with that lard that I have ever tasted.

You know I have never eaten a cooked turnip or parsnip. I do eat turnips raw, does the flavor change much when you cook them? ( have you cooked them?) I think I like your version of them better, beef, potatoes and onions I could dig it.

Thanks for the reply your photo of the pastie looks mouth watering, I may have to give them a try with some pre-fab crust (yes I am a cheater).


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> ...but I ruined it with too many breadcrumbs on top  ...



I'm quite sure you're typing English, but I don't understand a word of that. 

ERROR 404


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm in DC all week, so I won't be cooking anything. Tho my hotel provides a grill for those who feel the need for grilling meat.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ok..I won't know how it will taste until tomorrow..but OMG it looks great!


I present..my first quiche!


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> I'm quite sure you're typing English, but I don't understand a word of that.
> 
> ERROR 404



Ugh..the breadcrumbs totally soaked up all the juice...so it was totally gross BLAH


----------



## MisticalMisty

swamptoad said:


> Yum! That looks soooo good Misty!





swamptoad said:


> Oh, and I really like the picture of that baked ham posted a ways back as well!



Thanks swampy


----------



## bigsexy920

Misty are you sick of ham yet?  That looks SO SO SO good I want a peice.


----------



## MisticalMisty

bigsexy920 said:


> Misty are you sick of ham yet?  That looks SO SO SO good I want a peice.



lol..not yet. Maybe after this weekend!

Ok..so I cheated and took a tiny, tiny slice to try it. I couldn't take the chance of taking something crappy to work.


LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL!!! I could have eaten the whole damn thing with a spoon. SERIOUSLY


----------



## NancyGirl74

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..I won't know how it will taste until tomorrow..but OMG it looks great!
> 
> 
> I present..my first quiche!




Misty, it looks awesome! :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

Misty, that looks SOOOO good!!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Wow!What an absolutely mouth watering quiche! That cheese, those mushrooms. I bet it tastes as heavenly as it looks.


----------



## IdahoCynth

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..I won't know how it will taste until tomorrow..but OMG it looks great!
> 
> 
> I present..my first quiche!



That looks amazing Misty!


----------



## Sugar

Two kinds of spanish tortilla...the how to is on foods you can't find for someone who missed them...


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky said:


> Two kinds of spanish tortilla...the how to is on foods you can't find for someone who missed them...



i wish my meals were as pretty and delicious looking as yours


----------



## Sugar

goofy girl said:


> i wish my meals were as pretty and delicious looking as yours



It's the roommate...if left to my own devices I'd be eating Kix out of the box and swigging soy milk out of the carton from my barco-lounger watching American Justice reruns.


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky said:


> It's the roommate...if left to my own devices I'd be eating Kix out of the box and swigging soy milk out of the carton from my barco-lounger watching American Justice reruns.



I feel so much better now  and I'm glad you have a roommate that likes to cook!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

my peas let me show them to you, to you let me show you peas







also a fried chicken breast and cheese patatoes.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cynth, I swear, your pics get better and better. Well, I guess I mean your food. but. either way. major envy here.


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> Cynth, I swear, your pics get better and better. Well, I guess I mean your food. but. either way. major envy here.



I did get a new camera for Christmas, that must be what it is 
(still the same frying pan o death) Thanks!



if you stare at the mashed potatoes long enough... you can see a face. I also see a guinea pig.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> I did get a new camera for Christmas, that must be what it is
> (still the same frying pan o death) Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> if you stare at the mashed potatoes long enough... you can see a face. I also see a guinea pig.




I am mesmerized by the fried chicken. I can't stop staring at that crispy piece, so I can't spend time looking for faces in the taters. My eyes keep going back to the chicken. lol


----------



## AnnMarie

I have a picture to share, I'm so damn happy. 
As most of you know, my diet has changed considerably since my pancreatitis attack back in September, so I've lost some of my food joy. I mean, I love the food, but so much I can't eat, or can only eat a little so I don't bother, etc. 

But, I found this turkey breast in gravy at the supermarket the other night - Bob Evans variety, all cooked, in a boil-in-bag. Only 1g of fat per serving (not a diet thing, it's for the crankreas). So I was super excited. I had that, rice, and some corn. It's maybe 3-4g of fat for the whole plate and tastes like a REAL meal??? Weeeee!!!! 

Turkey was a little spendy though, going to have to watch for sales. But quality wise? It's excellent, falls apart on your fork, gravy is good and not heavy or super salty, very tasty. I recommend. 

View attachment P1040093.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> I have a picture to share, I'm so damn happy.
> As most of you know, my diet has changed considerably since my pancreatitis attack back in September, so I've lost some of my food joy. I mean, I love the food, but so much I can't eat, or can only eat a little so I don't bother, etc.
> 
> But, I found this turkey breast in gravy at the supermarket the other night - Bob Evans variety, all cooked, in a boil-in-bag. Only 1g of fat per serving (not a diet thing, it's for the crankreas). So I was super excited. I had that, rice, and some corn. It's maybe 3-4g of fat for the whole plate and tastes like a REAL meal??? Weeeee!!!!
> 
> Turkey was a little spendy though, going to have to watch for sales. But quality wise? It's excellent, falls apart on your fork, gravy is good and not heavy or super salty, very tasty. I recommend.



Acck! That reminds me. I have those food pics from NYE's weekend to post. oh...and...yeah! that looks good!!


----------



## AnnMarie

And dessert.  

View attachment P1040096.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

Venison "fajita" with green and red peppers, some sweet little cherry tomatoes and of course cheese!


----------



## AnnMarie

Where's Fuzzy? I know he was holed up in a hotel somewhere, but shouldn't he be back by now?


----------



## TearInYourHand

AnnMarie said:


> And dessert.



Ooohhh!!! And what, pray tell, is that, AM? Did you make it yourself? Looks dee-lish!:eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

Tonights dinner..sirloin tips topped with blue cheese and mushrooms,a wedge of blue cheese, buttery roasted potatoes, sugar snap peas and a (very squished and pale) dinner roll :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

goofy girl said:


> Tonights dinner..sirloin tips topped with blue cheese and mushrooms,a wedge of blue cheese, buttery roasted potatoes, sugar snap peas and a (very squished and pale) dinner roll :eat2:



Goofy that really looks good!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Today was the dachshunds vet appointment. She was such a good girl. They tortured her and cut her nails, took blood from a vein in her throat and squeezed her butt!

So I cooked her a steak for dinner.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A very busy day and no time to cook, so we had "Salad a la Me" w/ honey dijon dressing & Cordon Bleu Soup. My son wanted ice cream cake for dessert...but I forgot to take a pic...sorry! :doh: 

View attachment 100_3057.JPG


View attachment 100_3053.JPG


View attachment 100_3061.JPG


----------



## Sweet Tooth

ChubbyBubbles said:


> A very busy day and no time to cook, so we had "Salad a la Me" w/ honey dijon dressing & Cordon Bleu Soup. My son wanted ice cream cake for dessert...but I forgot to take a pic...sorry! :doh:



Cordon Bleu Soup? :huh: :bounce: Postrcpeplzthx.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Sweet Tooth said:


> Cordon Bleu Soup? :huh: :bounce: Postrcpeplzthx.




I found the recipe in a magazine...It's french onion soup (homemade, or canned). You use the refridgerator biscuits - cut in half before baking. Place a slice of ham and swiss cheese on bottom half, put other half on top and bake for 15 minutes. Place in hot soup and eat. It was very quick and easy...pretty yummy too!


----------



## Fuzzy

IdahoCynth said:


> Today was the dachshunds vet appointment. She was such a good girl. They tortured her and cut her nails, took blood from a vein in her throat and squeezed her butt!
> 
> So I cooked her a steak for dinner.



Dadgum! I needs me some steak!


----------



## goofy girl

This is why living above a restaurant is a blessing and a curse 
Steak and cheese grinder (Rhode Island talk for a big sandwich on a roll) and curly fries :eat2: Man it hit the spot!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

goofy girl said:


> Tonights dinner..sirloin tips topped with blue cheese and mushrooms,a wedge of blue cheese, buttery roasted potatoes, sugar snap peas and a (very squished and pale) dinner roll :eat2:



I have steak tips in the freezer...never thought about topping them with blue cheese!! (Looks) and sounds awesome!! :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

IdahoCynth said:


> Today was the dachshunds vet appointment. She was such a good girl. They tortured her and cut her nails, took blood from a vein in her throat and squeezed her butt!
> 
> So I cooked her a steak for dinner.



Can I just have the fat? Please? PRETTY PLEASE WITH CHERRIES AND WHIPPED CREAM AND NUTS AND SPRINKLES on top?


----------



## AnnMarie

TearInYourHand said:


> Ooohhh!!! And what, pray tell, is that, AM? Did you make it yourself? Looks dee-lish!:eat2:



hahah, that is nothing special, but it tastes GREAT!  It's a tiny graham cracker crust, chocolate pudding, and Cool Whip. A mini choc. cream pie!


----------



## goofy girl

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I have steak tips in the freezer...never thought about topping them with blue cheese!! (Looks) and sounds awesome!! :eat2:



it really is yummy!! :eat2:

lots of fancy shmancy steak houses use a blue cheese "crust" on steaks..this is my lazy/poor man's version LOL


----------



## IdahoCynth

MisticalMisty said:


> Can I just have the fat? Please? PRETTY PLEASE WITH CHERRIES AND WHIPPED CREAM AND NUTS AND SPRINKLES on top?



LOL ok but just this once!


----------



## Baby Robot

Made pizzas last night!





Pesto, Mozzarella, and Fontina, with some basil and Parmesan as it came out of the oven.





Marinara, Mozzarella, Fontina, Mushrooms, Sun-dried Tomatoes, and Pancetta, again with Basil and Parmesan after it came out.

Pictures are horrible, but these ruled!


----------



## Sugar

Baby Robot said:


> Made pizzas last night!
> 
> Pesto, Mozzarella, and Fontina, with some basil and Parmesan as it came out of the oven.
> 
> Marinara, Mozzarella, Fontina, Mushrooms, Sun-dried Tomatoes, and Pancetta, again with Basil and Parmesan after it came out.
> 
> Pictures are horrible, but these ruled!



Pictures don't look so terrible to me, did you make your own crust?


----------



## Jules

The pictures look just fine, and the pizzas are to die for! I think I'll try to make the pesto/cheese combination soon.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Baby Robot said:


> Made pizzas last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesto, Mozzarella, and Fontina, with some basil and Parmesan as it came out of the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marinara, Mozzarella, Fontina, Mushrooms, Sun-dried Tomatoes, and Pancetta, again with Basil and Parmesan after it came out.
> 
> Pictures are horrible, but these ruled!



The pictures don't look bad at all, these look very yummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Here's our dinner tonight...well, my hubby's dinner. I have the flu, so toast and tea for me. *sigh* 

3-bean chile in the crockpot and cheesy butter rolls ~  

View attachment 100_3087.JPG


View attachment 100_3092.JPG


View attachment 100_3093.JPG


----------



## IdahoCynth

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Here's our dinner tonight...well, my hubby's dinner. I have the flu, so toast and tea for me. *sigh*
> 
> 3-bean chile in the crockpot and cheesy butter rolls ~



That looks good, and I want to make cheesy butter rolls... recipe?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

IdahoCynth said:


> That looks good, and I want to make cheesy butter rolls... recipe?



Soooo easy! I buy the refridgerated flaky biscuits. I take 1 and slice it down the middle. Put half in a muffin tin, add a pat of butter and shredded cheese of your choice (cheddar and jack both work well) then place the other half on top. Bake 15 minutes at 375. The 2 halves will form together while baking and thus giving you a buttery, cheesy middle! :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Baby Robot said:


> Made pizzas last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesto, Mozzarella, and Fontina, with some basil and Parmesan as it came out of the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marinara, Mozzarella, Fontina, Mushrooms, Sun-dried Tomatoes, and Pancetta, again with Basil and Parmesan after it came out.
> 
> Pictures are horrible, but these ruled!



I would definitely pay BIG bucks for pizza that looked that good! :smitten: Pizza Hut, Dominos, Pap John's...EAT YOUR HEART OUT!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Soooo easy! I buy the refridgerated flaky biscuits. I take 1 and slice it down the middle. Put half in a muffin tin, add a pat of butter and shredded cheese of your choice (cheddar and jack both work well) then place the other half on top. Bake 15 minutes at 375. The 2 halves will form together while baking and thus giving you a buttery, cheesy middle! :eat2:



Thanks! I am going to search the fridge, I bet I have a pop-n-fresh thing of biscuits in there.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

I too am drooling over Baby Robot's delicious looking pizza!
I'd add black olives to it though before I ate it. Yummmmmmm...................................black olives!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Dinner tonite was marinated chicken breasts w/ feta & kalamata olives and salad. Here's a pic of the chicken right out of the oven... 

View attachment 100_3133.JPG


----------



## latinshygirl92377

hey, well i started practicing on my decorating and baking for valentines today, and well my family fully benefits from the ones i dont like and the ones that i do...lol! anyhow see what you guys think:





here it is after i had just decorated it





and here it is after my mom got the first piece....lol


----------



## Risible

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey, well i started practicing on my decorating and baking for valentines today, and well my family fully benefits from the ones i dont like and the ones that i do...lol! anyhow see what you guys think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is after i had just decorated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is after my mom got the first piece....lol



Ooooo, that looks yummy LSG! Lot's o' frosting, just the way I like it! :eat2:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Risible said:


> Ooooo, that looks yummy LSG! Lot's o' frosting, just the way I like it! :eat2:



thank you, yeah you gotta have lots of frosting on a cake!...


----------



## Chubby*Bubble*Boy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Here's our dinner tonight...well, my hubby's dinner. I have the flu, so toast and tea for me. *sigh*
> 
> 3-bean chile in the crockpot and cheesy butter rolls ~





Sweetheart, your chili was delicious. You satisfy all of my appetites! 
I love you, Mister Bubbles


----------



## SoVerySoft

Welcome Mr Bubbles!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Apologies for any size issues. I resized in Photobucket, but it doesn't seem to be affecting what's posted here.

Chicken chili @ Atlanta Bread Company Very yummy on a blustery winter day!






Experimental treats from the dollar store [don't normally get stuff there, but, hey, I was hungry]. The cluster thing wasn't bad, despite the harmless but ugly bloom on the chocolate. However, these pretzel PB things were probably the best I've ever had of this snack.















And I never actually believed it would get so cold in my car that my pop would explode. But then it is winter in Michigan...


----------



## mybluice

Cheddar Cheese Soup with French Fried Onions on top and some toasted baugettes...... 

View attachment Cheddar Cheese Soup.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet Tooth said:


> ...Chicken chili @ Atlanta Bread Company Very yummy on a blustery winter day!...
> 
> ...Experimental treats from the dollar store [don't normally get stuff there, but, hey, I was hungry]. The cluster thing wasn't bad, despite the harmless but ugly bloom on the chocolate. However, these pretzel PB things were probably the best I've ever had of this snack....
> 
> ...And I never actually believed it would get so cold in my car that my pop would explode. But then it is winter in Michigan...



OK, these pics were such fun! I buy giant jars of those peanut butter pretzels and take them to work. Salty and sweet and very addictive.

And I loved the close up of the exploded soda can.



mybluice said:


> Cheddar Cheese Soup with French Fried Onions on top and some toasted baugettes......



oh my. Recipe...please? wow.


----------



## liz (di-va)

i do luv this thread


----------



## mybluice

1/4 cup butter
1 onion, chopped
1/4 cup flour
3 cups chicken broth
3 cups milk
1 pound of shredded cheddar cheese

In 3 quart saucepan melt butter add onion and cook until tender. Stir in flour and cook until flour has blended with the onion.

Add chicken broth and cook stirring constantly until mixture is slightly thickened. Add milk and heat just to boiling.

In covered blender blend soup mixture until smooth. Return to saucepan and return to a boil. Remove from heat and stir in cheddar cheese until melted.

I topped mine with the french fried onions, but you can top with just about anything.

Enjoy


----------



## IdahoCynth

I forgot to take a picture before I had dinner... but here is the aftermath. The potatoes I got last week are "giant". And though it will gross most of you out, thats liver with it


----------



## PrettyKitty

My contribution to the super bowl "party" today. That big missing chunk was Mom and Dad's doing. And my Dad's first attempt at making hot wings. They came out pretty tasty. 

View attachment cake.jpg


View attachment hotwings.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

mybluice said:


> 1/4 cup butter
> 1 onion, chopped
> 1/4 cup flour
> 3 cups chicken broth
> 3 cups milk
> 1 pound of shredded cheddar cheese
> 
> In 3 quart saucepan melt butter add onion and cook until tender. Stir in flour and cook until flour has blended with the onion.
> 
> Add chicken broth and cook stirring constantly until mixture is slightly thickened. Add milk and heat just to boiling.
> 
> In covered blender blend soup mixture until smooth. Return to saucepan and return to a boil. Remove from heat and stir in cheddar cheese until melted.
> 
> I topped mine with the french fried onions, but you can top with just about anything.
> 
> Enjoy



wow...sounds easy! I want to try this! How would it be without the onions - do you think it would be too bland?




IdahoCynth said:


> I forgot to take a picture before I had dinner... but here is the aftermath. The potatoes I got last week are "giant". And though it will gross most of you out, thats liver with it



I actually think it looks and sounds good - is that liver fried?? Looks all crispy! (and we know how I feel about crispy. lol)






PrettyKitty said:


> My contribution to the super bowl "party" today. That big missing chunk was Mom and Dad's doing. And my Dad's first attempt at making hot wings. They came out pretty tasty.



Is that a boston cream pie? And those wings look great! How'd he make'm?


----------



## AtlantisAK

Sorry for the bad pic, but what can ya ask for with a cheap cam phone?

Funny thing about this was I took a peek at the calories on it...AND IT DIDN'T LIST THEM! That was a first for me to see! It listed the fat content at about 42%! Lol, I am guessing it had tons of calories in it. (My spoons are large, so it's not as small as it looks)

It was yummy, it had about two inches of whipped cream on top, nice moist white cake with a nice layer of strawberry frosting type stuff in the middle! Oh, and a cherry on top! 

What it was missing? Real strawberries and juice! (But that would have made it all gunky and weird.


----------



## PrettyKitty

SoVerySoft said:


> Is that a boston cream pie? And those wings look great! How'd he make'm?



No, that's actually just a super moist white cake with chocolate frosting. My Dad got the recipe from a grilling cookbook. I can definitely get it and post it for you very soon.


----------



## IdahoCynth

PrettyKitty said:


> My contribution to the super bowl "party" today. That big missing chunk was Mom and Dad's doing. And my Dad's first attempt at making hot wings. They came out pretty tasty.



Those wings look yummy!


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> I actually think it looks and sounds good - is that liver fried?? Looks all crispy! (and we know how I feel about crispy. lol)



Yes, yes it was fried and some of them were pretty crispy, but tasty!


----------



## mybluice

SoVerySoft said:


> wow...sounds easy! I want to try this! How would it be without the onions - do you think it would be too bland?
> 
> I didn't put onions in mine because the kids won't eat them...I did put a little onion powder in though and I bet you could add about any kind of seasoning you like. My friend said it's really good with bacon crumbled on top and that would give it alot of flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it looks and sounds good - is that liver fried?? Looks all crispy! (and we know how I feel about crispy. lol)
> 
> I haven't had fried liver since I was a kid and my mom thought we needed it to keep healthy and where do you find potatoes that big. Looks good anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a boston cream pie? And those wings look great! How'd he make'm?




That cake looks awesome...I love white cake. I wouldn't mind trying those hot wings either.


----------



## Jon Blaze

As posted in the white castle thread:




My sliders.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made chicken fajitas last week. After finding this picture on my camera I may have to go make them again... now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

IdahoCynth said:


> I made chicken fajitas last week. After finding this picture on my camera I may have to go make them again... now.




Cynth, what do you use to season your fajitas? They look delicious! I made fajitas for the first time in years recently. I had used an Ortega or McCormick packet in the past (and they were ok), but I had the hardest time locating something along these lines this time. The first store I went to had no fajita seasoning whatsoever (in the seasoning or sauce/marinade sections) and at the second after much searching, I finally located the Ortega packets with the help of an employee who remarked that he'd never heard of fajita seasoning himself. It was odd. Anyway, I wasn't particularly pleased with the stuff now.. it tasted salty and contains MSG (probably always has, but my taste buds have matured since I made it last). I would love to know what you use in yours. Thanks!


----------



## IdahoCynth

ThatFatGirl said:


> Cynth, what do you use to season your fajitas? They look delicious! I made fajitas for the first time in years recently. I had used an Ore-ida or McCormick packet in the past (and they were ok), but I had the hardest time locating something along these lines this time. The first store I went to had no fajita seasoning whatsoever (in the seasoning or sauce/marinade sections) and at the second after much searching, I finally located the Ore-Ida packets with the help of an employee who remarked that he'd never heard of fajita seasoning himself. It was odd. Anyway, I wasn't particularly pleased with the stuff now.. it tasted salty and contains MSG (probably always has, but my taste buds have matured since I made it last). I would love to know what you use in yours. Thanks!



In that picture I used a packet of Lawry's fajita seasoning for chicken. It was pretty good. 

I like them better ( but I'm not sure they can still be called fajita) with home made enchilada sauce instead of the packet. I put this sauce on everything and it's easy to make. Best of all it never gives me heart burn.


enchilada sauce

In a 2 or 3 quart pan :

2 Tablespoons cooking oil 
2 Tablespoons flour 

Heat to boiling while stirring until all lumps are gone.
Boil 2 - 3 min while stirring frequently - do not let it burn.

add
1 to 2 Tablespoons chili powder (I use 1) stir into above boiling mixture.

Dissolve 2 Tablespoons beef bullion into 2 Cups of HOT water.

Add 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder and stir until mixed.

Pour this mixture slowly into the oil, flour, chili powder.

Stir stir stir stir bring to boil and reduce heat. 

You can add either 1 six ounce can of tomato paste and 1/4 of its can full of water.

Or add 1 eight ounce can of tomato sauce.

The tomato paste is a bit sweeter and I like it better.

Stir until smooth.

Add more chili powder or garlic powder to taste. 

If mixture is too thick add a little more water.


I use this sauce on tacos, enchiladas, nachos ect..

For "fajitas" I cook the peppers and onion in a little oil then remove them from the pan and add a little more oil and fry the chicken pieces until done. Then lower the heat to simmer and add the peppers and onions back to the pan and add about a cup of the sauce. Enough to coat everything in the pan and let it simmer a couple of min.


----------



## AnnMarie

Here is what I made and ate tonight - didn't have too much, and packed a lot away for lunch, and the freezer!  

I'm going to post in the Step-by-Step thread with pictures of making it - sausage risotto: 

View attachment P1040164.jpg


----------



## mybluice

OMG that fajita looks delish :eat2: Now I know what I'm going to make 1 night this week....lol


----------



## AtlantisAK

Very yummy dish that my BF threw together....He made a quick noodle mix, added stirfry veggies to the Stove Top stuffing and smothered the pork chops in swiss cheese. It was absolutely delicious and am definately going to make him cook again!


----------



## Risible

AnnMarie said:


> Here is what I made and ate tonight - didn't have too much, and packed a lot away for lunch, and the freezer!
> 
> I'm going to post in the Step-by-Step thread with pictures of making it - sausage risotto:



I made risotto myself just a month or two ago for the first time - it was surprisingly easy, and it was as delicious as your's looks!


----------



## Risible

For the first time in weeks I was able to use my "new" kitchen following the remodel. The remodel is not quite finished, but I was able to unpack enough of my cooking gear to make a few things this weekend. It was getting to the point where if we had to look at one more pizza ... 

This first dish is one I entered in this month's Foodee Challenge: Chili Sweet Potato Hash with tomato salsa. Who knew sweet potatoes could be so good? It was a fabulous combination of tastes: sweet potatoes, hot breakfast sausage, spices including cumin, coriander and chili powder, parsley, cheddar cheese, scrambled eggs and the basic tomato/jalapeno salsa. A cold beer was an awesome complement.







Today I made a few salads. Top left is a buffalo chicken salad - chicken tenders sauteed in butter and hot sauce on top of lettuce, chopped celery and shredded carrots dressed with ranch dressing and blue cheese crumbles. On the bottom left is a broccoli slaw with shredded cabbage, broccoli, shredded carrots and raisins in ranch dressing and a little wine vinegar. Top left is a melon mint salad with honeydew, cucumber and red onion tossed in a sauce of mint jelly, lime juice, a pinch of cayenne and veg oil with fresh mint. Bottom left is a rice pilaf. No biggie - just a boxed mix.​


----------



## AnnMarie

Wow, very nice, Dee! You are taking full advantage of the new kitchen - make sure you post pics once the remodel is complete!


----------



## Risible

Made a mushroom sauce today - crimini and porcini mushrooms with diced tomatoes with a little garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper. My husband loves mushrooms, so he really liked this low-fat sauce, which I served on top of wild rice. 

View attachment resize95.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last nights dinner was pork chops and veggies with buttered toasted bread.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Last nights dinner was pork chops and veggies with buttered toasted bread.




Yes, please, I'd love to come over. What time is leftovers?


----------



## SweetSangria

I'm having Nutella Crepes in bed! :eat2: 

View attachment nutella.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

IdahoCynth said:


> In that picture I used a packet of Lawry's fajita seasoning for chicken. It was pretty good.
> 
> I like them better ( but I'm not sure they can still be called fajita) with home made enchilada sauce instead of the packet. I put this sauce on everything and it's easy to make. Best of all it never gives me heart burn.
> 
> 
> enchilada sauce
> 
> In a 2 or 3 quart pan :
> 
> 2 Tablespoons cooking oil
> 2 Tablespoons flour
> 
> Heat to boiling while stirring until all lumps are gone.
> Boil 2 - 3 min while stirring frequently - do not let it burn.
> 
> add
> 1 to 2 Tablespoons chili powder (I use 1) stir into above boiling mixture.
> 
> Dissolve 2 Tablespoons beef bullion into 2 Cups of HOT water.
> 
> Add 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder and stir until mixed.
> 
> Pour this mixture slowly into the oil, flour, chili powder.
> 
> Stir stir stir stir bring to boil and reduce heat.
> 
> You can add either 1 six ounce can of tomato paste and 1/4 of its can full of water.
> 
> Or add 1 eight ounce can of tomato sauce.
> 
> The tomato paste is a bit sweeter and I like it better.
> 
> Stir until smooth.
> 
> Add more chili powder or garlic powder to taste.
> 
> If mixture is too thick add a little more water.
> 
> 
> I use this sauce on tacos, enchiladas, nachos ect..
> 
> For "fajitas" I cook the peppers and onion in a little oil then remove them from the pan and add a little more oil and fry the chicken pieces until done. Then lower the heat to simmer and add the peppers and onions back to the pan and add about a cup of the sauce. Enough to coat everything in the pan and let it simmer a couple of min.




This definitely sounds worth trying. I like the no heartburn part especially.. thanks, Cynth!

Thanks also to Randi for correcting my Ortega/Ore-ida brain fart.


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes, please, I'd love to come over. What time is leftovers?



This dinner will be back in re-runs this weekend, come on over


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I cooked a pork roast and saurkraut in the crock pot today. I also made mashed potatoes on the side. It was yummy! Perfect for a cold, snowy day! 

View attachment 100_3278.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Dessert was Valentine's Day cookies with m&m's...Luke's idea! He loves to bake!  

View attachment 100_3267.JPG


View attachment 100_3269.JPG


View attachment 100_3275.JPG


----------



## latinshygirl92377

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Dessert was Valentine's Day cookies with m&m's...Luke's idea! He loves to bake!



hmmm, those cookies look so yummy! :eat2:


----------



## latinshygirl92377

hello everyone again! just wanted to share with you all what i made for Valentines, i spent two days working really hard, i dont have a boyfriend so i figured id make the day special anyways for my friends and family. I made them all Cakes, and Candy bags and Baskets. I have to say that i am getting better and better at making my cakes, and my frosting was home made.it was really delicious... I made exactly 12 cakes and cupcakes but i didnt post them all. So, here they are for you all too see, i hope everyone had a great Valentines.....i know i did by seeing my friends happy faces with there goodies!:wubu:


----------



## ekmanifest

Risible said:


> Made a mushroom sauce today - crimini and porcini mushrooms with diced tomatoes with a little garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper. My husband loves mushrooms, so he really liked this low-fat sauce, which I served on top of wild rice.



holy yumsters - that looks so good.


----------



## Risible

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hello everyone again! just wanted to share with you all what i made for Valentines, i spent two days working really hard, i dont have a boyfriend so i figured id make the day special anyways for my friends and family. I made them all Cakes, and Candy bags and Baskets. I have to say that i am getting better and better at making my cakes, and my frosting was home made.it was really delicious... I made exactly 12 cakes and cupcakes but i didnt post them all. So, here they are for you all too see, i hope everyone had a great Valentines.....i know i did by seeing my friends happy faces with there goodies!:wubu:



Honey, I wish you were *my* sister! Awesome!:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hello everyone again! just wanted to share with you all what i made for Valentines, i spent two days working really hard, i dont have a boyfriend so i figured id make the day special anyways for my friends and family. I made them all Cakes, and Candy bags and Baskets. I have to say that i am getting better and better at making my cakes, and my frosting was home made.it was really delicious... I made exactly 12 cakes and cupcakes but i didnt post them all. So, here they are for you all too see, i hope everyone had a great Valentines.....i know i did by seeing my friends happy faces with there goodies!:wubu:




Oh how yummy looking! You are quite the baker!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

latinshygirl, those are beautiful. You do such a wonderful job. Lucky friends and family... I agree with Ris, I wish you were my sister, too! Glad to hear you had a nice Valentine's Day doing such an awesome thing for others.


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Risible said:


> Honey, I wish you were *my* sister! Awesome!:eat2:





ChubbyBubbles said:


> Oh how yummy looking! You are quite the baker!





Sugar Magnolia said:


> latinshygirl, those are beautiful. You do such a wonderful job. Lucky friends and family... I agree with Ris, I wish you were my sister, too! Glad to hear you had a nice Valentine's Day doing such an awesome thing for others.



Well, i would mind being your sister too...lol! thank you that was very sweet of you all to say...thanks for the compliments. It gives me more confidence to continue with my baking and decorating......


----------



## sugar and spice

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hello everyone again! just wanted to share with you all what i made for Valentines, i spent two days working really hard, i dont have a boyfriend so i figured id make the day special anyways for my friends and family. I made them all Cakes, and Candy bags and Baskets. I have to say that i am getting better and better at making my cakes, and my frosting was home made.it was really delicious... I made exactly 12 cakes and cupcakes but i didnt post them all. So, here they are for you all too see, i hope everyone had a great Valentines.....i know i did by seeing my friends happy faces with there goodies!:wubu:



Those cakes are are so pretty and yummy looking. What a sweet and loving person you are to make Valentines that are so special for your loved ones. I bet that really made their day.


----------



## Friday

They all look good Shy Girl, but that chocolate with the white trim looks like something they'd charge you ridiculous amounts of money for at some swanky bakery.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonights dinner; cesar salad, baked potato with sour cream and baked chicken breast coated in corn flakes and pecans.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cynth, you are the food pics champion. And now, I must go eat. Your pics do that to me!

(in case you aren't reading between the lines...that looks SOOO good! cornflakes and pecans? I want!)


----------



## sugar and spice

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonights dinner; cesar salad, baked potato with sour cream and baked chicken breast coated in corn flakes and pecans.



I agree, that chicken looks sooo good, I want some too.:eat2:


----------



## Risible

Made a tomato, cannellini, spinach and bread soup tonight; you know the soup is done when the soup spoon stands up in the bowl! Lots of butter and parm on top. :eat2: I used a kalamata olive artisan bread; the soup was yummy, but I wouldn't use kalamata olive bread next time - it was too strong and flavored the soup too much. I also had a couple of hot Italian turkey sausages braised in chicken broth, which are sitting on top of the soup.





​

We harvested the last of the first batch of broccoli today; the weather's been pretty warm here lately, causing the broccoli to flower, which makes it tough and bitter if you don't pick it right away. I 'waved it to tender, and sauced it with melted butter with orange zest and fresh-squeezed oj, added some fresh-ground pepper. Yummy! Sorry the pic is unfocused; sometimes I can't get my camera to cooperate; it's an auto-focus and apparently thinks it knows better than me or something. 





​
​​


----------



## MissToodles

I used white miso paste as a base, added Bragg's liquid aminos and garlic-chile paste for seasoning, along with a dried chile pepper. Then added frozen asparagus, tofu, dried black mushrooms, and rice noodles. I love soup.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Risible said:


> Made a tomato, cannellini, spinach and bread soup tonight; you know the soup is done when the soup spoon stands up in the bowl! Lots of butter and parm on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe PLEASE?


----------



## Risible

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Recipe PLEASE?



You got it - I just posted it in the recipe sticky.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## SocialbFly

and um, Ris, where are my leftovers to come and steal???

that looks fricking marvelous...


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

:wubu: 

That describes how I feel about MissToodles' miso soup. It looks simply divine.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Hummus with crackers






Pork chops and hashbrowns






Chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting.. so rich I can't even finish it


----------



## Risible

Got another one, peeps. Tonight we feasted on waffles, from scratch, with homemade strawberry syrup. Just heated up some frozen strawberries, added sugar, fresh-squeezed oj, a bit of orange zest and a little cinnamon, let it simmer while we were tending to the waffles, then took it off the heat and added a splash of vanilla - awesome.

And Randi - butter puddled in every single one of them holes in the top waffle, soaked in a bit, perhaps - but that top waffle was drenched in butter. :eat2:

Oh, and added warmed Grade B (darker, denser maple flavor! B - as in better!) syrup. I drownded that waffle.


----------



## mossystate

just enjoyed two of these...chocolate sundae cookies...I have made them twice since Christmas..they are......that good!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> ....And Randi - butter puddled in every single one of them holes in the top waffle, soaked in a bit, perhaps - but that top waffle was drenched in butter. :eat2:
> 
> Oh, and added warmed Grade B (darker, denser maple flavor! B - as in better!) syrup. I drownded that waffle.



um...golly...why did you tell ME about the butter?? *innocently batting eyelashes*

ok, ok, I know I am pretty obvious. heh.

And btw, I have always wanted to try Grade B syrup - I even bought a sampler of 5 small bottles of different grades of maple syrup. Just need someone who is as eager to taste them as I am.

That's not fun to do alone.

Dee, that looks and sounds delicious, in case I forgot to mention that.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Risible said:


> Got another one, peeps. Tonight we feasted on waffles, from scratch, with homemade strawberry syrup. Just heated up some frozen strawberries, added sugar, fresh-squeezed oj, a bit of orange zest and a little cinnamon, let it simmer while we were tending to the waffles, then took it off the heat and added a splash of vanilla - awesome.



Ris those look so good! Now I am going to be craving waffles.


----------



## IdahoCynth

mossystate said:


> just enjoyed two of these...chocolate sundae cookies...I have made them twice since Christmas..they are......that good!




Mossy those look sooo good! I have you posted the recipe to them yet?


----------



## Risible

So tonight I got to try out my newest kitchen gadget - the Presto Cool Daddy deep fryer. Made onion rings. This little job was really easy and convenient to work with, and the rings? Yummy. :eat2:

We also grilled a salmon steak (for him) and beef tenderloin (for me) along with some asparagus on the indoor grill, the kind that goes over two burners, grill on one side, griddle on the other (by Le Creuset). Now, I've only used this grill one other time, for a salmon filet, and it came out great. Tonight, though, the fish and the beef were too rare for our tastes. Will have to leave them on longer next time. The asparagus was great, though. Perfect, really. 

View attachment resize9.jpg


View attachment resize14.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hello everyone again! just wanted to share with you all what i made for Valentines, i spent two days working really hard, i dont have a boyfriend so i figured id make the day special anyways for my friends and family. I made them all Cakes, and Candy bags and Baskets. I have to say that i am getting better and better at making my cakes, and my frosting was home made.it was really delicious... I made exactly 12 cakes and cupcakes but i didnt post them all. So, here they are for you all too see, i hope everyone had a great Valentines.....i know i did by seeing my friends happy faces with there goodies!:wubu:



I absolutely love seeing your cakes, they are always truly the happiest looking cakes I've ever seen! And SO sweet of you to make them for your friends, how kind!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Risible said:


> Got another one, peeps. Tonight we feasted on waffles, from scratch, with homemade strawberry syrup. Just heated up some frozen strawberries, added sugar, fresh-squeezed oj, a bit of orange zest and a little cinnamon, let it simmer while we were tending to the waffles, then took it off the heat and added a splash of vanilla - awesome.
> 
> And Randi - butter puddled in every single one of them holes in the top waffle, soaked in a bit, perhaps - but that top waffle was drenched in butter. :eat2:
> 
> Oh, and added warmed Grade B (darker, denser maple flavor! B - as in better!) syrup. I drownded that waffle.




Where are the butter puddly waffles, I need to see too!!! I am Randi's fat loving twin and require to always see photos of butter puddles, fat on meat, cream and anything else in a similar vein! 

ps. Sorry your meat and salmon turned out too rare, must be quite difficult to get the temp exactly correct on a stovetop griddle. It still looks good though. Did you give the meat a blast in the micro or back on the grill or did you not bother then? When I have salmon, I always make a plain risotto to go with it, flavoured with just grated lemon zest and juice, and a little cream and black pepper. Just seems SO right with the salmon!


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Ruby Ripples said:


> I absolutely love seeing your cakes, they are always truly the happiest looking cakes I've ever seen! And SO sweet of you to make them for your friends, how kind!



Ruby, thank you!


----------



## Risible

Ruby Ripples said:


> Where are the butter puddly waffles, I need to see too!!! I am Randi's fat loving twin and require to always see photos of butter puddles, fat on meat, cream and anything else in a similar vein!
> 
> ps. Sorry your meat and salmon turned out too rare, must be quite difficult to get the temp exactly correct on a stovetop griddle. It still looks good though. Did you give the meat a blast in the micro or back on the grill or did you not bother then? When I have salmon, I always make a plain risotto to go with it, flavoured with just grated lemon zest and juice, and a little cream and black pepper. Just seems SO right with the salmon!



Yeah, I'm not shy with the butter ... or the cream!  Fortunately, my cholesterol levels are pretty low, so I can indulge that taste, for now, lol.

There were two chunks of steak; I ate one last night (with the help of the dogs for the rarest parts. It had a buttery texture which feels good in the mouth, but I just can't enjoy that texture without thinking, _this is meat _(or fish, as in sashimi), and it spoils it for me. I'm thinking of a Thai beef salad for the other half, and for that I'll perhaps broil it; I think the microwave will toughen it up too much, which would be a shame as it's a lovely piece of meat. :eat2:

As for the risotto, this is weird - alien, really, to me - but Bio doesn't dig the carbs. I mean, he'll eat potatoes, rice, pasta and bread, but he'll happily go without.  Me, I loves me a nice pilaf with my swordfish or tuna steak - they partner up beautifully!


----------



## Risible

Tonight we diced up the last of our kabocha, a winter squash, together with an onion, a couple taters and a couple carrots, sauteed them for a bit, added chicken broth, simmered until tender, then I used another new kitchen gadget - an immersion blender - to puree it in the pot! Added salt & pepper, a dash of rosemary and some cream.

It may look like baby food, but it sure didn't taste like it! It was delicious! Of course, I had to add a pat of butter on mine. :eat2:

Yesterday I dug out my bread machine, which has been buried in a box for over a month now while the remodel has been going on, and before that it was wedged in a high cabinet above the wall-mounted oven, so it was really a hassle to get down and use. Now I have room on the countertop for it, so I put it to good use today and made dinner roll dough. It's been so long since I've made bread that the yeast that I keep in the fridge passed its expiration date several months ago . However, luckily the dough proofed just fine. I love the smell of baking bread! Just the ticket for tonight's rainy and (well, relatively) cold night tonight.


----------



## jamie

I so wanted to give you creamy yummy soup rep...but I had just repped you for something else delicious I am sure. Wow and swoon.:eat1:





Risible said:


> Tonight we diced up the last of our kabocha, a winter squash, together with an onion, a couple taters and a couple carrots, sauteed them for a bit, added chicken broth, simmered until tender, then I used another new kitchen gadget - an immersion blender - to puree it in the pot! Added salt & pepper, a dash of rosemary and some cream.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> I so wanted to give you creamy yummy soup rep...but I had just repped you for something else delicious I am sure. Wow and swoon.:eat1:



I got her...and I am sure you probably did rep her for something delicious - like her pics in the SYSFADD. 

I want creamy yummy soup now, please.


----------



## Risible

SoVerySoft said:


> I got her...and I am sure you probably did rep her for something delicious - like her pics in the SYSFADD.
> 
> I want creamy yummy soup now, please.



Randi ... :blush:


But, yeah, the soup? De-lish. Funny, we were just gonna through that squash out, too; we picked it, what, last September or so? The hardest part about that soup was dicing it up - I gave that not inconsiderable chore to Bio. Those squashes have tough shells!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Soup and fresh rolls...that's the best ever, Ris.

This is part of my dinner tonight, a fake (shredded not sliced) potato cake/pommes anna/potato gallette kind thing I had with some Italian cured meats.


----------



## Friday

Damn, I think I'm going to go throw a couple of potatoes in the oven to bake so I can have hash browns and sausage gravy for lunch tomorrow. :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Late lunch today was a bacon, avacado, tomato, lettuce salad. I used just a touch of hidden valley ranch dressing. This was really good.







Dinner from night before last, chicken strips and a giant baked potato with sour cream.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made potato and leek soup last night (plus mushrooms, onions, bacon, white wine, cream and thyme)... I picked the most appealing ingredients from several recipes to come up with this one. Most recipes called for pureeing, but I didn't like the idea of mushy potatoes. Gottfried gave it rave reviews. I wanted it creamier. I think next time I might puree it with about half the potatoes and leave the other half in chunks (and use more cream & less chicken broth).

Served it with melted Gruyère cheese on everything bagels, with garlic powder. It was good.


----------



## Risible

ThatFatGirl said:


> I made potato and leek soup last night (plus mushrooms, onions, bacon, white wine, cream and thyme)... I picked the most appealing ingredients from several recipes to come up with this one. Most recipes called for pureeing, but I didn't like the idea of mushy potatoes. Gottfried gave it rave reviews. I wanted it creamier. I think next time I might puree it with about half the potatoes and leave the other half in chunks (and use more cream & less chicken broth).
> 
> Served it with melted Gruyère cheese on everything bagels, with garlic powder. It was good.



Oh, yum, TFG, that looks awesome! I love seeing the little fat globules on soup; you know it's a rich broth. To make it creamier next time, maybe you could make a roux after sauteing your veggies? Just push the veggies aside, add equal parts butter and flour (a couple tablespoons of each), let the mixture start to bubble to make sure the flour is cooked through, then add your chicken stock. This should thicken your soup nicely.


The broccoli rabe we had planted a few weeks ago has matured and was even starting to go to flower, so we had to use them up. At the same time, the sugar snap peas and bok choi are starting to mature in the garden, so I decided that beef lo mein (using the other half of the steak I grilled the other night) would accomodate all three, and more! I added shredded carrots and sliced crimini mushrooms, sauteed all the veggies and beef, added some sauce, then combined it all with linguine. It was yummy, though I wish the sauce had been "bigger."





broccoli rabe






bok choi and sugar snap peas






beef lo mein!


----------



## Risible

I've been wanting to make scones for a long time, so this morning I tried out a cranberry-orange version. Yummy! Moist and dense, a little sweeter than a biscuit. I made the dough in the food processor, and, despite the rough handling, they were nice and tender. We had watched an Alton Brown show last week where he made clotted cream using pasteurized cream, but we were only able to find the ultra pasteurized locally, and that wouldn't work, according to Alton. We're gonna have to find a dairy carrying it, because I love the clotted cream! :eat2: For today, just lots of butter. And strawberry preserves.

Had the well-buttered scones with scrambled eggs with spinach, a favorite of ours.






​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> I've been wanting to make scones for a long time, so this morning I tried out a cranberry-orange version. Yummy! Moist and dense, a little sweeter than a biscuit. I made the dough in the food processor, and, despite the rough handling, they were nice and tender. We had watched an Alton Brown show last week where he made clotted cream using pasteurized cream, but we were only able to find the ultra pasteurized locally, and that wouldn't work, according to Alton. We're gonna have to find a dairy carrying it, because I love the clotted cream! :eat2: For today, just lots of butter. And strawberry preserves.
> 
> Had the well-buttered scones with scrambled eggs with spinach, a favorite of ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



And you didn't put this in the food porn thread...why?

yum.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

This was the most delicious pan of lasagna I've ever made. I made it with Barilla lasagna noodles which were smooth and quite thin, a blend of Italian cheeses, and sweet Italian sausage.. the whole thing just kind of melted in our mouths. We'll be eating it for days to come. yay..


----------



## latinshygirl92377

ThatFatGirl said:


> This was the most delicious pan of lasagna I've ever made. I made it with Barilla lasagna noodles which were smooth and quite thin, a blend of Italian cheeses, and sweet Italian sausage.. the whole thing just kind of melted in our mouths. We'll be eating it for days to come. yay..



OMGGG! its been soo long since ive eaten lasagna....now i must go out and have some....that looks delicious!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

ThatFatGirl said:


> This was the most delicious pan of lasagna I've ever made. I made it with Barilla lasagna noodles which were smooth and quite thin, a blend of Italian cheeses, and sweet Italian sausage.. the whole thing just kind of melted in our mouths. We'll be eating it for days to come. yay..



WOW!! That looks Delicious :eat2: I definitely have to make some now too. I had to laugh when I read how you will be eating it for days to come, not in my house LOL I bet a lasagna would not last more than one day of leftovers for us.not one that looks that good anyway.


----------



## ValentineBBW

TFG, I am seriously drooling over that lasagna! If you don't care for leftovers, send the rest my way


----------



## BeckaBoo

Wow, I'm super impressed, everybody's food looks so yummy!

My dinner tonight...






Mixed salad leaves, with vine ripened cherry tomatoes, red onion, mozzarella and fresh toasted pine nuts, finished with a homemade pesto and balsamic dressing topped off with a sprinkle of black pepper. 
It was so good looking, the pics don't do it justice!
Simple but Heavenly!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ThatFatGirl said:


> This was the most delicious pan of lasagna I've ever made. I made it with Barilla lasagna noodles which were smooth and quite thin, a blend of Italian cheeses, and sweet Italian sausage.. the whole thing just kind of melted in our mouths. We'll be eating it for days to come. yay..



:bow: I bow to you. I am in awe.

And thank you for posting the pics!!!


----------



## Risible

We're having a fabulous season this year for the sugar snap peas; I think, overall, it's gonna be a good garden year. Some years are just better than others, for whatever reason. And this is a good sugar snap pea year, so far.

In any case, we have a bumper crop of the peas, so I'm trying to think of tasty recipes which include them. Today I made a basic teriyaki stir fry beginning with mushrooms, then red onion and shredded carrots, followed by lovely, fresh bok choi and finally the peas. Stirred in the teriyaki sauce with a little cornstarch and called it dinner. Served it over some rice.





​

Made some coconut macaroons for dessert. Yummy!




​

A close up:




​
Oy, the crunchiness and the chewiness! The hint of almond! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dee, I am SO incredibly envious of your garden and the fresh veggies. I find myself craving fruits and veggies all the time lately. 

I can't wait till summer and the local farm markets.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Tonight I made gnocchi with crumbled danish blue cheese, wilted wild rocket (arugula) and toasted pine nuts. It looks yuck in the photos, but it looked nice IRL and it tasted great! 

View attachment gnocchi 001.jpg


----------



## Risible

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight I made gnocchi with crumbled danish blue cheese, wilted wild rocket (arugula) and toasted pine nuts. It looks yuck in the photos, but it looked nice IRL and it tasted great!



Actually it looks awesome! Did you cook the gnocchi in broth?


----------



## Friday

I'm not fond of arugula but I looove gnocchi. It looks and sounds delicious to me.
I love the gnocchi sauteed in butter with spinach and walnuts. The blue cheese would probably be delicious there too.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Risible said:


> Actually it looks awesome! Did you cook the gnocchi in broth?



Thanks risible! My camera colour seems "off", the gnocchi werent green like they look in the pic lol. And.. nope just a couple of mins in water. They were nice "fresh" gnocchi, well as fresh as one can get in a supermarket, from the fridge section. so they were lovely and soft and I like the potato flavour. I put some olive oil in a pan, heated it then added the cooked gnocchi. Once it was coated I added the rocket, cheese and last the pine nuts, so a lot of flavour going on. 



Friday said:


> I'm not fond of arugula but I looove gnocchi. It looks and sounds delicious to me.
> I love the gnocchi sauteed in butter with spinach and walnuts. The blue cheese would probably be delicious there too.



thanks Friday! Im not a fan of spinach but I must try it with walnuts! I got a packet recently to make a blue cheese, pear and walnut salad, I can spare some to try this! The danish blue cheese was really nice but next time I'll put less in, as it can easily overpower the gnocchis nice potato flavour. 


I got the idea from this site - http://www.rosenborg.co.uk/ Danish Blue is one of my v favourite cheeses and the recipes on here are great. Im waiting for my free calendar to arrive from them!


----------



## fullagrace27

Ahhhh just to imagine that in some places you pick veggies in your garden as we here in Estonia have snow rain and mud and no sun. Ahhhh just to imagine...being in a warm sunny garden..smelling tomatoes....and fresh herbs....Ahhhh....where should i book my ticket to??:wubu:


----------



## jamie

RUBY!!! Delish!!! I want.


----------



## TraciJo67

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight I made gnocchi with crumbled danish blue cheese, wilted wild rocket (arugula) and toasted pine nuts. It looks yuck in the photos, but it looked nice IRL and it tasted great!



I could cry, it looks so good.

I'm sobbing just a bit right now, actually


----------



## jamie

I got new plates...so I actually cooked so I could use them.

This is not as pretty as Ruby's gnocchi...but it is a start for pulling me out of my cooking abyss.

Very very very easy and tasty vegetable curry with some brown rice and strawberries:


----------



## Risible

Lovely presentation, Jamie. Wedding china? Your curry looks delicious!

We drove by our local strawberry patch the other day, they were still closed for the season - but their signs all said "Will be open soon!" and, indeed, the berries looked very red and ripe! :eat2: I love working with fresh fruits and vegetables!


----------



## Frankie

This looks so delicious!



BeckaBoo said:


> Wow, I'm super impressed, everybody's food looks so yummy!
> 
> My dinner tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed salad leaves, with vine ripened cherry tomatoes, red onion, mozzarella and fresh toasted pine nuts, finished with a homemade pesto and balsamic dressing topped off with a sprinkle of black pepper.
> It was so good looking, the pics don't do it justice!
> Simple but Heavenly!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BeckaBoo said:


> Wow, I'm super impressed, everybody's food looks so yummy!
> 
> My dinner tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed salad leaves, with vine ripened cherry tomatoes, red onion, mozzarella and fresh toasted pine nuts, finished with a homemade pesto and balsamic dressing topped off with a sprinkle of black pepper.
> It was so good looking, the pics don't do it justice!
> Simple but Heavenly!



This looks so good Im going to make it! I dont have any mozzarella but I have some feta that needs used so I'll use it! Can you tell me how you make the dressing? I have balsamic vinegar and I have wild rocket pesto, what else do I need?


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight I made gnocchi with crumbled danish blue cheese, wilted wild rocket (arugula) and toasted pine nuts. It looks yuck in the photos, but it looked nice IRL and it tasted great!



I think it looks and sounds very tasty :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

jamie said:


> I got new plates...so I actually cooked so I could use them.
> 
> This is not as pretty as Ruby's gnocchi...but it is a start for pulling me out of my cooking abyss.
> 
> Very very very easy and tasty vegetable curry with some brown rice and strawberries:



Ohh I really like those plates very pretty.


----------



## IdahoCynth

ThatFatGirl said:


> This was the most delicious pan of lasagna I've ever made. I made it with Barilla lasagna noodles which were smooth and quite thin, a blend of Italian cheeses, and sweet Italian sausage.. the whole thing just kind of melted in our mouths. We'll be eating it for days to come. yay..



This looks sooo good. Its not even 7 am and I want lasagna for breakfast.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Night before last I made turkey burgers seasoned with garlic bread crumbs, parmesan cheese, soy sauce and veggie seasoning. They were so good I had them again last night.


----------



## BeckaBoo

Ruby Ripples said:


> This looks so good Im going to make it! I dont have any mozzarella but I have some feta that needs used so I'll use it! Can you tell me how you make the dressing? I have balsamic vinegar and I have wild rocket pesto, what else do I need?



Thanks Ruby, the dressing is far from complex, pesto, olive oil (i used basil infused oil but with rocket pesto normal might be better), dash of balsamic to taste, then i added a bit of fresh cut basil and a little bit extra grated Parmesan..mix it all up et voilà!! Yummy!

It's a great salad, lots of things in it so it fills you up....It's extra good if you add fresh sauteed potatoes into it or some really nice crispy bacon too..

I can imagine feta and rocket pesto being awesome tasty!

I love the look of your gnocchi, I'm gonna give that a try this weekend!:eat1:


----------



## BeckaBoo

Frankie said:


> This looks so delicious!



Thank you honey.


----------



## Sugar

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight I made gnocchi with crumbled danish blue cheese, wilted wild rocket (arugula) and toasted pine nuts. It looks yuck in the photos, but it looked nice IRL and it tasted great!



No, it certainly does NOT! I'm a bit hurt I wasn't asked over for dinner.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Post-Valentine's Day sale. All-green M&Ms were $.99 a bag. Here are six bags' worth! (Three plan, three peanut!) I couldn't resist the aesthetic decision (ah, in a green bowl). I am already hugely sick of them, bless their hearts. Honestly what I'm craving at the moment is Ris' veg garden! I'd love some cole slaw made with really really fresh thin-shaved cabbage and carrots and a nice light poppy seed dressing. As long as it's green, I guess, eh.


----------



## Risible

Ha! I thought those were freshly-shelled peas, Liz!

Trade ya!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

French Toast from yesterday's breakfast. I used a very hearty oatmeal bread, which meant a lot of little holes where the batter could soak in.
[FYI, I seem to have problems with some Photobucket pics not actually being resized when they're shown here, even though they are there. Apologies!]


----------



## IdahoCynth

Sweet Tooth said:


> French Toast from yesterday's breakfast. I used a very hearty oatmeal bread, which meant a lot of little holes where the batter could soak in.



That looks so good! I am going to have to make french toast very soon.


----------



## Risible

Oy, that french toast looks good! And what's this apologizing for large, close-up pix of butter holes? Bring 'em on! :eat2:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Some recent pics....

I had leftover meatloaf, but I really didn't feel like waiting for a baked potato. Just made some cheese ravioli and sauce.





Got the craving for sweets this afternoon and totally forgot I had chocolate in the house. [Still trying to get used to where I'm putting stuff in cabinets when I get home from shopping.] I ended up making a peanut butter cake.








Tonight's dinner of drunken soldiers and chicken strips. Drunken soldiers are Jen's mom's recipe, but I modified it some. Thinly slice potato; lay slices overlapping; sprinkle with white pepper, onion powder, minced garlic, salt, parmesan cheese, pats of butter.


----------



## sugar and spice

Every bit of that looks scrump-dilly-itious!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Sweet Tooth! Peanut butter cake?!?! Can you link or post a recipe?


----------



## Sweet Tooth

activistfatgirl said:


> Sweet Tooth! Peanut butter cake?!?! Can you link or post a recipe?



I'll post it in the recipe sticky. It's from my mom's old Betty Crocker cookbook.


----------



## Risible

I made something really simple for dinner tonight - bbq chicken (pan fried) topped with cole slaw burgers, with a side of pasta salad with cubes of monterey jack cheese, celery, red onion and pickles tossed with olive oil and salsa verde. I like the burgers, but the salad was only okay, from a recipe I saw on Rachael Ray's show. I like my own version of mac salad better. :eat2:





​


----------



## Mishty

I had a super amazing breakfast this morning! French toast with strawberries!
My 12 y/o twin nephews made it for me, since today was my first day eating solid food(oral surgery).

Last night everyone had Chinese take out, and I was so jealous, for lunch today,I just plopped all the leftovers on a plate, nuked it. Drank a huge glass of sweet tea w/lemon & I was happy. 


Leftovers own me.:blush: 

View attachment Image18.jpg


View attachment Image11.jpg


View attachment Image12.jpg


----------



## PrettyKitty

This was dinner tonight. 

View attachment pizza.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

That's what most of the food I eat looks like. Easier on my stomach.

First picture, mushroom & barley soup:







Another meal:

pickle beet & onion salad, sour pick, turkey on rye.


----------



## Risible

Saw grilled chicken and mushroom cacciatore being prepared on the Food Channel and it sure looked good. I had some portobellos on hand, so I diced them up and marinated them for a couple minutes in a balsamic vinegar/worcestershire sauce mixture for a couple minutes, sauteed them for a few minutes, added in a few chicken tenders, onions, garlic of course and zucchini, then some crushed tomatoes, simmered it, topped it with chopped fresh herbs and a little parmesan. :eat2:

*Simmering away ...*




​*
topped with chopped herbs and garlic ...*




​


----------



## Risible

Made some shrimp scampi tonight. I didn't take the time to clarify the butter; I minced up 6 or 7 cloves of garlic, sauteed for about three minutes, added the peeled and deveined size 16-20 shrimp and cooked for a minute or so on each side until they were pink; take the pan off the stove to add some white wine, chopped scallions and parsley; let the wine cook off and - show time!







Thing is, I don't care for shrimp. Certainly not after having to peel them - yuck. :blink: So hubby enjoyed them by himself. Me? I had a banana-cherry smoothie with vanilla yogurt, cream and honey - :eat2::eat2::eat2:! I forgot to take a pic of that, though!​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> ​




mouth

watering.

must

have.


----------



## CandySmooch

I love me's some shrimp, but I don't care for it drenched in butter, that looks devine!


----------



## Risible

Another entry for the March Foodee Challenge. As it happens, mushrooms were on sale ...

This is super simple; I just sauteed about 1-1/2 pounds of white mushrooms in butter and olive oil, added chopped garlic after about 8 minutes, then added salt and pepper after a few minutes followed by a 1/4 cup or so of dry white wine; let the wine cook off for a few minutes.

In the meantime, I tossed some cherry tomatoes (they were actually "strawberry" tomatoes, but really, they're just cherry tomatoes. I mean, really. Why does food have to be gimicky? ) in olive oil, salt and pepper in a glass baking dish, then put them in a 425 degree oven for about 20 minutes, until they started to burst.

After removing the tomatoes from the oven, I added them into the completed mushrooms and sprinkled some chopped parsley on top.

I served it over wild rice.




​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> Another entry for the March Foodee Challenge. As it happens, mushrooms were on sale ...



What? huh? You_ bought _vegetables??


----------



## Risible

SoVerySoft said:


> What? huh? You_ bought _vegetables??



Oh, I know, what with all my boasting about "garden this" and "garden that," now I've gone and blown my cover! :shocked:

I even bought those tomatoes - yep. "My name is Risible, and I'm here tonight to confess that I _BOUGHT TOMATOES_!"


----------



## fullagrace27

Here are the eggs i colored today :happy::happy: 

View attachment phprmsB6UPMrs2.jpg


View attachment phpGhN5paPMrs2.jpg


View attachment phpSbCepDPMrs2.jpg


----------



## Risible

We have an abundance of sugar snap peas this year, and as a nod to the vernal equinox, I made a spring pea risotto last night, made with chopped red onion, lots 'o peas, both shelled and in the shell, and shredded asiago cheese. Served a big heap of it with chicken milanese - yummy!









Also made some gooey chocolate butter cookies. They were the kind you make with the cake mix? Have you ever made them? In my experience, they always look really, really yummy, but the reality is kinda soft and bland ... these were no exception, sadly. They look terrific, but they were just ... okay.
​



​


----------



## Risible

fullagrace27 said:


> Here are the eggs i colored today :happy::happy:



Beautiful! I haven't had them in ... what, decades? But I love Easter eggs. If I had kids, I would make them every year. I love what you did with yours!


----------



## IdahoCynth

fullagrace27 said:


> Here are the eggs i colored today :happy::happy:



Those are lovely! Nice work.


----------



## fullagrace27

Thank you !


----------



## Risible

We have a huge amount of fresh broccoli coming in from the garden, so, to start off Broccoli Week (or, Weeks), made a broccoli quiche for dinner tonight. I used a Marie Callendar's pie shell, which was darn tasty and flaky! I steamed the broccoli beforehand, which turned out to be a good call, as it was very tender and tasty in the pie. I spread the broccoli, a good two cups, in the bottom of the blind-baked pie shell, then I chopped up some deli ham and sprinkled that and shredded cheddar cheese on top of the broccoli. Scrambled up three eggs and 3/4 cup cream, added salt and pepper and a few dashes of Tabasco sauce, then poured this mixture over the broccoli/ham/cheese, and baked for about an hour. It came out perfect.





​
Served it with fried taters (with onions, garlic and parsley). I had scattered a handful or so of mozzarella on after taking the taters off the heat.




​


----------



## fullagrace27

That pie looks heavenly!!!:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Risible said:


> ​



Wow Risible that does look perfect indeed. Yummy.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

mmmmm that looks so good, Risible. I love quiche but I hate when the broccoli is crunchy in it,so yours sounds (and looks!) perfect!


----------



## Deidrababe

I went to this Diner last week....

South Street Diner in Boston and got a Sausage, Cheese and Ham Omelette and French Fries with Cheese and Gravy.

Mother of God is all I can say!

YUM!

XOXOXO

Deeds 

View attachment eggs.jpg


View attachment fries.jpg


----------



## Risible

I've been wanting to try French baguettes for a while now and, after making the dough in the breadmaker, and then shaping and rising the bread by hand, this is what I came out with: Bread of a pallid hue (which would have improved immensely with an egg wash; I dusted with cornmeal instead), but dead on taste and texture with a chewy, crisp crust and tender and fragrant inside, so I'm happy. Next time, though, I'll stretch it out to proper baguette shape.




​

I also made a spaghetti and meatball soup. Started by sauteeing diced carrots and sliced mushrooms, added in onions, then garlic. Deglazed with white wine, then added a quart of chicken stock, a can of crushed tomatoes and a can of tomato sauce, brought that to a boil and then added the meatballs (ground beef, egg, bread crumbs, parm cheese, parsley, garlic, worchestershire sauce) and let them simmer for about 15 minutes, then added half a pound of fettucine. I should have taken more care separating the pasta, as some of it stuck together. The end result is very tasty, and takes no more than an hour to prepare, meatballs and all.


----------



## Deidrababe

That bread looks awesome! Great job! What was in the meatball soup???


----------



## AtlantisAK

How late am I to post Easter Dinner pictures?! Way late! But here is what we had!

I had no idea what I was thinking with this, other than using up leftover ingrediants. Broccoli, chopped garlic, onion, walnuts, lemon pepper seasoning and a little bit of italian dressing for reduction cooking! Tasted yummy and was the first to dissapear!



We also made Stovetop stuffed pork chops and traditional ham with pineapple slices.



Pardon the mess on my stovetop, but here we have -real- mashed potatoes, not from a box, gravy from scratch, my broccoli dish and Kim's sweet potato cassarole with marshmallows baked on top (So delicious!)



This was my first plate, but definately not my last! I packed my plate full like this at least 3 times! I totally love holidays!



And for dessert we had a meat and cheese party tray and Coldstone Creamery ice cream cake for dessert. (Not pictured because of total destruction to the cake, lol. We tore it up!) But, I did get caught trying to tear into the meat and cheese tray....Sorry the hair is a mess! I had to show my man who was boss!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Risible said:


> We have a huge amount of fresh broccoli coming in from the garden, so, to start off Broccoli Week (or, Weeks), made a broccoli quiche for dinner tonight. I used a Marie Callendar's pie shell, which was darn tasty and flaky! I steamed the broccoli beforehand, which turned out to be a good call, as it was very tender and tasty in the pie. I spread the broccoli, a good two cups, in the bottom of the blind-baked pie shell, then I chopped up some deli ham and sprinkled that and shredded cheddar cheese on top of the broccoli. Scrambled up three eggs and 3/4 cup cream, added salt and pepper and a few dashes of Tabasco sauce, then poured this mixture over the broccoli/ham/cheese, and baked for about an hour. It came out perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Served it with fried taters (with onions, garlic and parsley). I had scattered a handful or so of mozzarella on after taking the taters off the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Dear Lord can you adopt me??? That looks and sounds soooooooo gooooooooood!:eat2::eat2:



Risible said:


> So, after seeing Red Velvet's success with baguettes in her CH thread, I've been itching to try my hand at this myself. The results? Bread of a pallid hue (which would have improved immensely with an egg wash; I dusted with cornmeal instead), but dead on taste and texture with a chewy, crisp crust and tender and fragrant inside, so I'm happy. Next time, though, I'll stretch it out to proper baguette shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> I also made a spaghetti and meatball soup. Started by sauteeing diced carrots and sliced mushrooms, added in onions, then garlic. Deglazed with white wine, then added a quart of chicken stock, a can of crushed tomatoes and a can of tomato sauce, brought that to a boil and then added the meatballs (ground beef, egg, bread crumbs, parm cheese, parsley, garlic, worchestershire sauce) and let them simmer for about 15 minutes, then added half a pound of fettucine. I should have taken more care separating the pasta, as some of it stuck together. The end result is very tasty, and takes no more than an hour to prepare, meatballs and all.


looks Yummy I am coming over for dinner! LOL I wish you could teach me to cook like you. ymmuy!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie

Voila! She posted it above the pic of the soup. 





Deidrababe said:


> That bread looks awesome! Great job! What was in the meatball soup???





Risible said:


> I also made a spaghetti and meatball soup. Started by sauteeing diced carrots and sliced mushrooms, added in onions, then garlic. Deglazed with white wine, then added a quart of chicken stock, a can of crushed tomatoes and a can of tomato sauce, brought that to a boil and then added the meatballs (ground beef, egg, bread crumbs, parm cheese, parsley, garlic, worchestershire sauce) and let them simmer for about 15 minutes, then added half a pound of fettucine. I should have taken more care separating the pasta, as some of it stuck together. The end result is very tasty, and takes no more than an hour to prepare, meatballs and all.


----------



## Risible

Ooops! Thanks, AM.

Missed your post, Deidra!


----------



## stan_der_man

Just peeking in checking out all the goodies! I know this pales in comparison to what is posted here, but I've been into it lately and it's easy to prepare...


It is a can of lentils, 3 cut up kosher hotdogs and a couple handfulls of Mexican style 4 blend shredded cheese...


----------



## Risible

Ummmm, Stan, that looks yummy. In fact, it inspires me - I've got some nice rice that I'm mix my cut-up Nathan's dogs into, toss a little cheese on top. I've got some nice, spicy provolone. :eat2:


----------



## stan_der_man

Risible said:


> Ummmm, Stan, that looks yummy. In fact, it inspires me - I've got some nice rice that I'm mix my cut-up Nathan's dogs into, toss a little cheese on top. I've got some nice, spicy provolone. :eat2:



I really need to learn more about spices... I've experimented with making and mixing things, but I still am not clear on the concept of which spices work on what.


----------



## Red

Risible said:


> We have a huge amount of fresh broccoli coming in from the garden, so, to start off Broccoli Week (or, Weeks), made a broccoli quiche for dinner tonight. I used a Marie Callendar's pie shell, which was darn tasty and flaky! I steamed the broccoli beforehand, which turned out to be a good call, as it was very tender and tasty in the pie. I spread the broccoli, a good two cups, in the bottom of the blind-baked pie shell, then I chopped up some deli ham and sprinkled that and shredded cheddar cheese on top of the broccoli. Scrambled up three eggs and 3/4 cup cream, added salt and pepper and a few dashes of Tabasco sauce, then poured this mixture over the broccoli/ham/cheese, and baked for about an hour. It came out perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Served it with fried taters (with onions, garlic and parsley). I had scattered a handful or so of mozzarella on after taking the taters off the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That Quiche looks amazing! Yum.


----------



## MissToodles

Stuffed peppers made with ground turkey (cheaper than beef) & brown rice and brussel sprouts. I don't want to hear any comments from the brussel sprout hating contigent,  

Only problem, didn't make enough tomato sauce for them. I like mine drowning in sauce. Have to whip up another batch of it.


----------



## mossystate

I have never made stuffed peppers..but..you have inspired me.

As for the brussels sprouts..there is one problem....I would need twice the amount shown!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Mmmm that pepper looks yummy. I love Brussels sprouts.


----------



## love dubh

MissToodles said:


> Stuffed peppers made with ground turkey (cheaper than beef) & brown rice and brussel sprouts. I don't want to hear any comments from the brussel sprout hating contigent,
> 
> Only problem, didn't make enough tomato sauce for them. I like mine drowning in sauce. Have to whip up another batch of it.



We require a recipe, please.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight I made chicken nuggets, grilled squash and salad. The dachshund was pleased.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Not a very excitin meal (please excuse the boring color palette), but I had my camera!! Basmati rice, the brown stuff (no comment) is black beans cooked with peppers and onions and chicken stock and pureed, and Greek yoghurt was on sale (on the left), so as much of that tangy stuff as I want slathered on. Pretty satisfying, even if it was crying out for a dark green vegetable / garnish of some kind. Oh, and cheap.


----------



## liz (di-va)

oh and Haagen Dasz raspberry sorbet with chocolate Torani syrup for dessert, only it didn't photograph well


----------



## MissToodles

love dubh said:


> We require a recipe, please.



It's really not a recipe, but just a bunch of stuff thrown together. I used a pound of ground turkey, sauteed it with half a white onion, threw in about 
1 1/2 cups of brown rice. Then added flavorings, like black & white peppers, garlic powder, sriacha, 1/2 ketchup, braggs' amino acids, and worstchire sauce. I then threw in frozen peas. I cut off the tops of the peppers, cleaned the insides and stuffed them with the mixture. I cooked the whole peppers in a mixture of low sodium tomato juice with similar seasonings mentioned but added red pepper flakes and bay leaves. The peppers cooked on the stovetop in the tomato juice mixture for about 45 minutes until soft.


----------



## panhype

liz (di-va) said:


> Not a very excitin meal (please excuse the boring color palette), but I had my camera!! Basmati rice, the brown stuff (no comment) is black beans cooked with peppers and onions and chicken stock and pureed, and Greek yoghurt was on sale (on the left), so as much of that tangy stuff as I want slathered on. Pretty satisfying, even if it was crying out for a dark green vegetable / garnish of some kind. Oh, and cheap.


Ah ! the good Total yaourti :eat2: And the rice n pureed beans looks mighty tasty too.


----------



## bigsexy920

I love roasted peppers - I do however like them over cooked the pepper part that is - now I want one !!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

A little cross promotion (this is posted in the foodee challenge thread too). I made Martha Stewart's Colombo chicken yesterday. I'm still drooling over the photo today and wishing we had leftovers.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

panhype said:


> Ah ! the good Total yaourti :eat2: And the rice n pureed beans looks mighty tasty too.



I agree, looks very tasty to me too!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ThatFatGirl said:


> A little cross promotion (this is posted in the foodee challenge thread too). I made Martha Stewart's Colombo chicken yesterday. I'm still drooling over the photo today and wishing we had leftovers.



That looks lovely and colourful. Is that brown rice? I do enjoy brown rice but my son says he hates it. I always used white basmati before, but now I use one third brown basmati and two thirds white, that way he doesnt notice and I know its better than all white lol.


----------



## Suze

I had a serious craving for something sweet today. I tried to make waffles, but added to much water. I now present to you *drum roll* *Waffle Mush!* It taste awful with jam and sugar! 

yep, i actually ate some of it. :bow: 

View attachment DSC01419.JPG


----------



## Missy9579

ok, thanks!

I dont care if its homecooked, restaurant or whatever, I just really enjoyed seeing all the pictures in the everday food pics, and rest food porn thread.


----------



## JeanC

Here ya go:






Toasted a split parmesan bagel, then topped it with scrambled eggs, prosciutto and semi-firm goat cheese and popped the whole thing under the broiler to melt the cheese.

YUM!!!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377

hello again! i made my mom some cupcakes for her b-day about 100 to be exact. anyhow we went with the luau theme and well here is what i came up with, tell me what you think....


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Latinshygirl,
I think I want that yellow one over on the left!!!
They look so yummy - and what a cute idea. You always do a great job!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Damnit, couldn't rep you for this, but let it be known that I sure as hell tried.

I was going to start a thread just like this one myself.
Let's keep it going. I like home snapped pictures of everyday meals and restaurant food porn like the boys like the Paysites(though I don't touch myself...I just salivate a lot). Sometimes when there is a lack in updates I die a little on the inside, like Amy Winehouse when she can't get to her heroin.

So IntertnetZ found food pr0n is better than waiting for "real" food pr0n.

Let's keep this going.

That's an awesome looking bagel.


----------



## Missy9579

JeanC said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toasted a split parmesan bagel, then topped it with scrambled eggs, prosciutto and semi-firm goat cheese and popped the whole thing under the broiler to melt the cheese.
> 
> YUM!!!!



MMM that looks YUMMY!


----------



## AnnMarie

I'm annoyed because I've had a few really yummy meals lately, but I can't find my camera cord anywhere - waahhh!!!


I'm going to give finding it my best shot so I can share again.


----------



## JeanC

BigCutieViolet said:


> MMM that looks YUMMY!



That it was. I am really liking shopping at the Grocery Outlet in Lewiston. I pick up cheeses and such for a fraction of the original cost. We picked up a couple Allouette baby bries for $3.29 each last Sat  The goat cheese I'd picked up on a previous shop and it is imported and I think I paid about $3 for the chunk I got (regular price was over $6).

We pick up some interesting brands of groceries I've never seen before, pity we can't always get something we found and loved again.


----------



## latinshygirl92377

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Latinshygirl,
> I think I want that yellow one over on the left!!!
> They look so yummy - and what a cute idea. You always do a great job!


*
Aww thanks! i Try!!!!*


----------



## Risible

Just got back from a camping trip to Yosemite. While we had several good meals, I only got the camera out for one of them.

Made broccoli cheese soup. I substituted a bottle of beer for 1-1/2 cups of the chicken broth, which gave the soup a nice tang. Basically, I started with onions and garlic, added in the chopped broccoli and taters, made a roux, deglazed with the beer, added chicken broth, simmered until veggies were tender, then added some half and half, Velveeta (for a creamier, cheesy texture) and cheddar - Soup's on!

We also had baked catfish fillets sprinkled with garlic powder and a nice, fresh green salad.








Dessert was, of course, s'mores! Marshmallows were toasted over the campfire by the guys, while Mtn.Maiden, Junior and I huddled over a game of cards in the trailer. 




​


----------



## daddyoh70

Not your everyday food, but I treated the Mrs. to Outback Steak House tonight. If the cook here ever quits, I don't know what I'll do. I had the Victoria "Crowned" Filet with the Bleu Cheese topping, garlic mashed potatoes and green beans. The steak was like friggin butter, could cut it with a fork.
I said this alot :eat2: I had to taste it before I took the pic, couldn't control myself :blush:


----------



## AnnMarie

Weee!! I found my cord. 

I thought I had taken more shots, but I think I gave up when the cord was missing... so this is all I have. 

Steak tips that I cooked in a dish with mushroom soup and a little bit of milk mixed in, pepper/seasoning... then served over rice. 

YUM!!!  

View attachment P1040190.jpg


View attachment P1040192.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

OK..finally got my bakery pics moved over to my computer, and just looking at these pics makes me hungry & both mad and grateful that the bakery is a mile walk from home haha


----------



## IdahoCynth

A few nights ago I made salmon, cheesey garlic bread and broccoli and mushrooms.






it was so good I had to make it again night before last.


----------



## sugar and spice

AnnMarie said:


> Weee!! I found my cord.
> 
> I thought I had taken more shots, but I think I gave up when the cord was missing... so this is all I have.
> 
> Steak tips that I cooked in a dish with mushroom soup and a little bit of milk mixed in, pepper/seasoning... then served over rice.
> 
> YUM!!!


YUM is right! That looks sooo good I love that type of gravy.:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

goofy girl said:


> OK..finally got my bakery pics moved over to my computer, and just looking at these pics makes me hungry & both mad and grateful that the bakery is a mile walk from home haha



OMG!!!!!!Must have those doughnuts:eat2:especially the fruit filled ones:eat2: Is that strawberries or cherries? :eat2:*drool, drool*


----------



## Red

goofy girl said:


> OK..finally got my bakery pics moved over to my computer, and just looking at these pics makes me hungry & both mad and grateful that the bakery is a mile walk from home haha





Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh.


----------



## BeckaBoo

Goofy, i am soooooo jealous that you have access to a bakery like that, i need pastries! NOW! Haha...

Thank you for posting such visual temptation!



IdahoCynth said:


> A few nights ago I made salmon, cheesey garlic bread and broccoli and mushrooms.
> 
> it was so good I had to make it again night before last.



Oh, that looks amazing, salmon is my favourite food and that pic has made me so hungry!

I love this thread!


----------



## goofy girl

sugar and spice said:


> OMG!!!!!!Must have those doughnuts:eat2:especially the fruit filled ones:eat2: Is that strawberries or cherries? :eat2:*drool, drool*




The donuts are choc frosted and coconut, and there are cherry cheese danishes & cheese danishes :eat2: I don't usually like cherry filling type sweets, but these are so fresh and yummy!!!!


----------



## mossystate

sugar and spice said:


> OMG!!!!!!Must have those doughnuts:eat2:especially the fruit filled ones:eat2: Is that strawberries or cherries? :eat2:*drool, drool*



You would have to come through me to get to those fruit filled danish...got it?



* also snags Cynths salmon


----------



## katorade

That's a beer bread I made with Harp lager, sharp cheddar, garlic, carmelized onions, chipotle chili powder, and bacon. I made it for my guy friends over Christmas. It's basically the manliest loaf of bread that ever existed.

I also made one with Sam Adams' Cherry Wheat, brown sugar, dried cherries, pecans, and sweet spices.


----------



## SoVerySoft

katorade said:


> That's a beer bread I made with Harp lager, sharp cheddar, garlic, carmelized onions, chipotle chili powder, and bacon. I made it for my guy friends over Christmas. It's basically the manliest loaf of bread that ever existed.
> 
> I also made one with Sam Adams' Cherry Wheat, brown sugar, dried cherries, pecans, and sweet spices.



omg...that looks unbelievable!! and the sam adams bread sounds great too! Do you use a breadmaking machine? If so, what kind?


----------



## katorade

SoVerySoft said:


> omg...that looks unbelievable!! and the sam adams bread sounds great too! Do you use a breadmaking machine? If so, what kind?



Actually no, it's amazingly easy. I'll have to dig up the recipe, but it basically consists of dumping flour, baking powder, salt, and sugar in a bowl, then pouring in a bottle of beer, stirring, dumping in a loaf pan, baking, and eating.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Please, please post the recipe if you can, katorade! I have a few bottles of beer in my fridge that I bought when I had some people over that I am planning on using for cooking (I'm more of a wine drinker, myself!).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## IdahoCynth

katorade said:


> That's a beer bread I made with Harp lager, sharp cheddar, garlic, carmelized onions, chipotle chili powder, and bacon. I made it for my guy friends over Christmas. It's basically the manliest loaf of bread that ever existed.
> 
> I also made one with Sam Adams' Cherry Wheat, brown sugar, dried cherries, pecans, and sweet spices.



OH that looks so pretty! It's almost a sandwich by itself.


----------



## IdahoCynth

mossystate said:


> You would have to come through me to get to those fruit filled danish...got it?
> 
> 
> 
> * also snags Cynths salmon



You all can have that fruit filled stuff ... leave me a chocolate donut! mmmm


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I love to make homemade cornbread. [And, yes, I overdose on the crackers in my soup.]




A quick dinner one night. Pizza dough, but with basil & tomato spaghetti sauce instead of pizza sauce. Topped with mozzarella and parmesan.




Tried a smoked cheddar kettle popcorn I found at Bed Bath & Beyond. [No, I'm not kidding.] Interesting taste, but still pretty yummy.


----------



## JayInBuff

Every time we are in Vegas we get some Ethel M's. I love the chocolate dipped apples. This one had chocolate, caramel, nuts(pecans I think) and white chocolate drizzle. I would eat them every day. 

View attachment Apple.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Tonight I made bang bang pork (pork in spicy peanut sauce) with rice. :eat2: 

View attachment bangbangpork 003.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tonight I made bang bang pork (pork in spicy peanut sauce) with rice. :eat2:




May I be the first to say, 

"Yum!!!"

(And, please share the recipe when you have time.)


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

I loathe pork with every fiber of my being, but that bang bang sauce looks amazing. Would LOVE to try it on shrimp or scallops. Any type of tasty seafood really. You really cannot go wrong with a spicy peanut sauce :wubu:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ok Ruby! You arent allowed to post yummy pics like that without a recipe attached to it.
Give up the recipe for that bang bang pork Ruby 

Goddess Patty


----------



## Risible

Hey Ruby, please bang bang some my way! :eat2: Man, that's yummy looking!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

:doh: Okay my brain wasn't in today and I posted the bang bang recipe and my food pics for today on the "Whats for dinner" thread, DUH me. Here is the link to my food pic -

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=784972&postcount=2876

Here is the bang bang pork recipe link - http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=784957&postcount=2875

Sorry about that!!


----------



## Risible

The scones ... Ruby, yer killin' me!!!

Your version of the bang-bang sauce sounds _excellent_; I'm gonna try it, though I'll use it with chicken.


----------



## bigsexy920

Those sones look SO good !!!


----------



## Crystal

Mmm. 

My first taste of Strawberries this summer, on my first day home from college.

Yes, the first thing I did when I arrived home for the summer was open the fridge.

Saw these babies, washed and quartered them, and now I'm chowing down.

Yummmmy. 

View attachment Strawberries.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

JayInBuff said:


> Every time we are in Vegas we get some Ethel M's. I love the chocolate dipped apples. This one had chocolate, caramel, nuts(pecans I think) and white chocolate drizzle. I would eat them every day.




I don't know which looks better...you or the apple!  (Hope Mr. ChubbyBubbles doesn't see this post!)


----------



## JayInBuff

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I don't know which looks better...you or the apple!  (Hope Mr. ChubbyBubbles doesn't see this post!)



Thanks. :happy:

I think it's ok as long as you follow the following:

"Look but don't touch. Touch, but don't taste. Taste, don't swallow." -The Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Had to go out of town for work. I ended up one night at this little local restaurant. This is their Black Bean, Rice, and Cheese Croquettes with Roasted Red Bell Pepper Mayonnaise and Corn Salsa.


----------



## Mishty

katorade said:


> That's a beer bread I made with Harp lager, sharp cheddar, garlic, carmelized onions, chipotle chili powder, and bacon. I made it for my guy friends over Christmas. It's basically the manliest loaf of bread that ever existed.
> 
> I also made one with Sam Adams' Cherry Wheat, brown sugar, dried cherries, pecans, and sweet spices.



Is there a recipe somewhere?!

I'd like to make it for a Stud Party I'm cooking for, i'd call it: Man Bread


----------



## Friday

Pork tenderloin was on sale, part of it got turned into this...






We'd eat stir fry every night if I was home to cook it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Friday said:


> Pork tenderloin was on sale, part of it got turned into this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd eat stir fry every night if I was home to cook it.



OOh that looks good and hearty. Im a wee bit scared of the big greenery things, what are they? I want that mushroom.. NOW.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> Pork tenderloin was on sale, part of it got turned into this...
> We'd eat stir fry every night if I was home to cook it.



Friday that looks so damn good! I bought an electric wok a couple weeks ago and need to break it in, this is great inspiration.


----------



## goofy girl

My friend, Steve, and I went to visit Steve's Gram today and stopped at A & W. It was my first time there and I was REALLY excited because I had heard such awesome things about it. I was sort of disappointed..I didn't think it was that great. Sort of average. Even the root beer, which is allegedly "made on the property daily" tasted like regular old root beer. I mean, the food was good..but not superior to any other fast food place. Anyway, here are the pics lol


----------



## Friday

Ruby, the green stuff is either broccoli, snow peas or baby Bok Choy. I imagine it's the Bok Choy that looks odd to you (can't see the pix at work). when get baby size like that, I just half or quarter them and toss them in. I believe they are in the cabbage family but they are leafy and mild. When they get the large ones I just whack them up like celery, leafy tops and all. They cook really quickly.


----------



## mossystate

Goof.......back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, A&W was really good.....well, ok, to a kid it was good.

The root beer was served in heavy, frosty cold glass mugs ( they had smaller mugs for the kiddies ). They had Mama Bear Burgers..Papa Bear...Baby Bear...and a Teen Burger ( snarly teens ).

Was always so much fun getting to go to an A&W...ordering in your car....tray hanging from the window. The root beer must have changed a lot. It used to be nice and yeasty tasting.

Friday...I agree...I love stir-fry...even when I do not use a wok and just throw things in a big pan...I had some last night..lots of grated ginger root and veggies...mmmmmm.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Friday said:


> Ruby, the green stuff is either broccoli, snow peas or baby Bok Choy. I imagine it's the Bok Choy that looks odd to you (can't see the pix at work). when get baby size like that, I just half or quarter them and toss them in. I believe they are in the cabbage family but they are leafy and mild. When they get the large ones I just whack them up like celery, leafy tops and all. They cook really quickly.



Ahh right bok choy, yes Ive seen it at the supermarket, havent tried it. I think the fleshier part at the base looks good, not so keen on the stemmy, flappy leafy bits, they look kinda like they would cling to the tongue, which freaks me out, lol!.

Here is lunch a couple of days ago... tomato soup and an onion and poppyseed bagel toasted with lots of butter, then processed cheese and olives grilled on top. 

View attachment bagelsoup.JPG


----------



## goofy girl

Mossy, it still is kid good lol. I don't really know what I was expecting. It wasn't horrible, just not the thrill I thought it would be.


Rubes...seriously, did you photo shop your pic?? You should be a food photographer for gourmet magazines. Everything always look so danged good, and you got your olive to sparkle for crying out loud!! LOL


----------



## Friday

Katorade, if we don't get the basic recipe for that beer bread, I'm gonna cry. 

Ruby, did you know that olive was coming out with that perfect sparkle on it? :eat2:


----------



## panhype

Friday said:


> Ruby, did you know that olive was coming out with that perfect sparkle on it? :eat2:


Ha! I'm sure Ruby didn't use olives here to get this perfect photo. She used gemstones


----------



## Ruby Ripples

goofy girl said:


> Mossy, it still is kid good lol. I don't really know what I was expecting. It wasn't horrible, just not the thrill I thought it would be.
> 
> 
> Rubes...seriously, did you photo shop your pic?? You should be a food photographer for gourmet magazines. Everything always look so danged good, and you got your olive to sparkle for crying out loud!! LOL





Friday said:


> Katorade, if we don't get the basic recipe for that beer bread, I'm gonna cry.
> 
> Ruby, did you know that olive was coming out with that perfect sparkle on it? :eat2:





panhype said:


> Ha! I'm sure Ruby didn't use olives here to get this perfect photo. She used gemstones



Hahaha! I did have a giggle when I saw the sparkle on the olive! I just worked out a couple of weeks ago how to turn off the flash on my camera (I've only had it three years after all  ), and it makes such a difference to the photos. The sun was shining though the blinds and onto the plate, hence the sparkles. I knew the spoon would turn out with a shine on it, but didn't notice the sparkly olive! It was from a jar of olives and feta in oil, so the olive was glossy looking, No photoshop at all!


----------



## fullagrace27

Here is my pasta, zuchini, bellpepper chicken breast dish. Added some mushroom sauce mix to give taste. Oh and a bit of curry.:eat2: I sauteed thevegetables with little bit of garlic and left the them crunchy and it was so nice.:eat1: 

View attachment phpM2SzY1AM.jpg


View attachment phppnI5C9AM.jpg


----------



## panhype

I haven't posted here in ages. Just didn't get around.

Here's a little something i made 2 days ago. And what recently became a favorite of mine. Doesn't look that great on (my) photos though:
Pasta with fried fish filet and chili-fied tomatoes. But it tastes soooo yummy. 

View attachment DSCF1006w.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

panhype said:


> I haven't posted here in ages. Just didn't get around.
> 
> Here's a little something i made 2 days ago. And what recently became a favorite of mine. Doesn't look that great on (my) photos though:
> Pasta with fried fish filet and chili-fied tomatoes. But it tastes soooo yummy.



mmmm that looks really good! For all the fancy kinds of pasta there are, nothing beats spaghetti! the fish looks so lovely with the golden brown friedness! What kind of fish did you use?


----------



## panhype

Ruby Ripples said:


> mmmm that looks really good! For all the fancy kinds of pasta there are, nothing beats spaghetti! the fish looks so lovely with the golden brown friedness! What kind of fish did you use?



I used red fish (sebastes marinus - including the latin term here cause i'm not sure if my translation is right). But when i'm honest, since a while now i'm not happy with the available fish in my area. Whatever i buy, it's far from being firm (?) in its texture. Supplies used to be better. That's not so much an issue with the pasta (when i chop it anyway). But serving such a wobbly thingy as straight fried fish filet => welcome to so-so-ness. Such a loss of quality makes me quite upset actually.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

panhype said:


> I used red fish (sebastes marinus - including the latin term here cause i'm not sure if my translation is right). But when i'm honest, since a while now i'm not happy with the available fish in my area. Whatever i buy, it's far from being firm (?) in its texture. Supplies used to be better. That's not so much an issue with the pasta (when i chop it anyway). But serving such a wobbly thingy as straight fried fish filet => welcome to so-so-ness. Such a loss of quality makes me quite upset actually.



Ahh you have joined me in the "I hate most available fish" now? That's a shame that the quality has gone down where you are too. I have recently been craving some lemon sole fillet, fried in a little butter with breadcrumbs coating it, but I won't buy any, as I know it won't taste fresh, even though its really expensive. Grrrr. I need to move to a fishing harbour and go get fish straight off the boats!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I've been craving fresh beetroot, and it's hard to find it here other than pickled beetroot. I found some this week, so made a salad of watercress, rocket, carrot, cucumber and fresh beetroot, and had it with mini pork pies (had a third one after those  ), and Branston pickle (the brown stuff). Yummy lunch. 

View attachment lunchforum.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Mmm branston pickle! Lol! I really want a cheese & pickle sarnie now!


----------



## panhype

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ahh you have joined me in the "I hate most available fish" now? That's a shame that the quality has gone down where you are too. ... Grrrr. I need to move to a fishing harbour and go get fish straight off the boats!


You tell it. I dunno why the quality went so much downhill. AFAIK there hasn't been much fishing in Germany anyway for many years now. And most of it coming from Poland and other places (lower wages).

But if it were only fish. Similar thing with cheese. And marmelade :doh:


----------



## MissToodles

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've been craving fresh beetroot, and it's hard to find it here other than pickled beetroot. I found some this week, so made a salad of watercress, rocket, carrot, cucumber and fresh beetroot, and had it with mini pork pies (had a third one after those  ), and Branston pickle (the brown stuff). Yummy lunch.



I love beets! Did you slice it up raw or roast them first? I never had a raw beet in my life and i usually roast them or put the canned kind in my salads. Beets are such an underappreciated veggie. Kudos for the your always well composed food pictures.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

MissToodles said:


> I love beets! Did you slice it up raw or roast them first? I never had a raw beet in my life and i usually roast them or put the canned kind in my salads. Beets are such an underappreciated veggie. Kudos for the your always well composed food pictures.



Thanks re: the pics! I just use the beetroot raw, peeled, then sliced up into matchsticks, I really like it, the earthy flavour. I do like pickled sliced beetroot in vinegar which is how its mostly sold in the UK, but the fresh stuff is so nice for a change.


----------



## Gingembre

Forgot to comment on the beetroot earlier! Good to know that beets = beetroot too! I didn't know you could eat it raw. I don't like it from a jar (pickled?!) but I love the whole cooked vacuum packed ones you can get (not in vinegar)....I could eat them by the packet, I really could! (And does anyone else still get excited by the way they dye your mouth pink?!) Lol!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> Here is lunch a couple of days ago... tomato soup and an onion and poppyseed bagel toasted with lots of butter, then processed cheese and olives grilled on top.



Picture perfect~


----------



## IdahoCynth

fullagrace27 said:


> Here is my pasta, zuchini, bellpepper chicken breast dish. Added some mushroom sauce mix to give taste. Oh and a bit of curry.:eat2: I sauteed thevegetables with little bit of garlic and left the them crunchy and it was so nice.:eat1:



That is really pretty! Looks like it would be a party in ones mouth.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

IdahoCynth said:


> Picture perfect~



OMG you have no idea how much Im laughing yet am so delighted at the same time, that my sparkly olive is your avatar!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> OMG you have no idea how much Im laughing yet am so delighted at the same time, that my sparkly olive is your avatar!!



ha! I have been patiently waiting for you to notice 

I couldn't rep you for the sparkly olive, so I figured this is the next best thing.


----------



## BeaBea

I LOVE Beetroot too but when it's pickled all you can taste is vinegar. Ruby, both Tesco and Sainsburys do vacuum packed ones without the vinegar. Its in with the other salad stuff but you have to check the labels for ingredients as sometimes they get sneaky about it.



Gingembre said:


> (And does anyone else still get excited by the way they dye your mouth pink?!) Lol!



Lol - yes, and not just your mouth either. I usually manage to get it on what I'm wearing as well. Who cares though, it's still worth it! 

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BeaBea said:


> I LOVE Beetroot too but when it's pickled all you can taste is vinegar. Ruby, both Tesco and Sainsburys do vacuum packed ones without the vinegar. Its in with the other salad stuff but you have to check the labels for ingredients as sometimes they get sneaky about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - yes, and not just your mouth either. I usually manage to get it on what I'm wearing as well. Who cares though, it's still worth it!
> 
> Tracey xx



Ah yes Tracey I have been caught out by the vacuum packed ones before, that havent been labeled as pickled, but actually are. I must look out for vinegarless ones now, I've had no luck recently when doing my online shopping, but then they don't have all the products online. The fresh beetroots are lovely but they go soft sooo quickly, the vacuum packed would be better.


----------



## Friday

Beets are of the devil you guys. Ick, blech, ptui. 

Let's talk about the lovely, fresh asparagus that's all over these days. Going to marinate and grill some tomorrow with chicken for supper. Then we have fresh strawberries for shortcake.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Friday said:


> Beets are of the devil you guys. Ick, blech, ptui.
> 
> Let's talk about the lovely, fresh asparagus that's all over these days. Going to marinate and grill some tomorrow with chicken for supper. Then we have fresh strawberries for shortcake.



Oh I would, but its so freakin expensive here that I can't buy it, so ...  lol


----------



## Friday

Damn, I'd send you some if it wouldn't rot before it got there. We've been peeing green for weeks (from eating so much of it) because it's been the cheapest vegie at the store...well, that and I make a pig of myself every spring on it when it's 99¢ or $1.49 lb. Stir fried, steamed, grilled, raw. Hell, the other day I got distracted and over steamed it 'til it was mush so I threw it in the blender with some chicken broth, half and half and a little seasoning and called it soup. It was delish.


----------



## Risible

The asparagus, and the artichoke I might add, season was short lived here in So Cal. It's back up to $4.99 a pound, too dear for my tastes. Alas, because it's so versatile.


----------



## BeaBea

Risible said:


> The asparagus, and the artichoke I might add, season was short lived here in So Cal. It's back up to $4.99 a pound, too dear for my tastes. Alas, because it's so versatile.



It's high season for Asparagus here at the moment but even so the very cheapest I can find is the equivalent of £3.50 ($7.00) a pound - and its the big chunky stuff with the thick woody stems which is great for soup but you lose half of it if you want to grill or steam it. For the beautiful fine spears the cheapest I could find was £6.50 ($13.00) a pound...

Who cares, it's still worth it! I love it grilled in my griddle pan and then covered with melted butter and maybe some parmesan shavings over it. Or with a rich golden hollandaise sauce. Or with pasta and sun dried tomatoes. Or... lol - I'd better stop, I'm making myself hungry...

Tracey


----------



## mossystate

I just had 25 spears of asparagus...$.79lb....tiniest bit of butter...a few specks of salt.

I love asparagus:wubu:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Asparagus at the veggie stand down the street is still $3.99 a pound


----------



## Goddess Patty

Tonight is going to be a fantastic dinner.
I made EASY chile colorado in the crockpot and will be making wet burritos with it. I will pour the juice over them and then sprinkle with grated cheese.
Served with spanish rice and a huge glass of Green Tea.
Will post pics shortly and the recipe.


----------



## Goddess Patty

heres the pics. only had my cell phone at the moment. hope u can appreciate them and not too small....
And Ruby...these beef shank eyes (bones) are for you! lol 

View attachment chile1.jpg


View attachment chile2.jpg


View attachment chile3.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> heres the pics. only had my cell phone at the moment. hope u can appreciate them and not too small....
> And Ruby...these beef shank eyes (bones) are for you! lol



LOL I love that you thought of me!! I just LOVE meat on the bone sooo much! It's just so much more succulent, and makes me feel like a caveman


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

goofy girl said:


> My friend, Steve, and I went to visit Steve's Gram today and stopped at A & W. It was my first time there and I was REALLY excited because I had heard such awesome things about it. I was sort of disappointed..I didn't think it was that great. Sort of average. Even the root beer, which is allegedly "made on the property daily" tasted like regular old root beer. I mean, the food was good..but not superior to any other fast food place. Anyway, here are the pics lol



Oh but you gotta love their root beer floats! :eat2: Yum! They don't have any A&Ws around here though...*sigh*


----------



## Red

BeaBea said:


> It's high season for Asparagus here at the moment but even so the very cheapest I can find is the equivalent of £3.50 ($7.00) a pound -
> 
> Tracey




Considering we grow so much of the stuff in this country in makes me ever so grumpy to see it in the shops at such a high price. I love the stuff and if I had a garden I would try to grow it. I like to give the spears a brief dunk in boiling water, drain them, top with a sliver of butter and a sprinkle of salt then serve over a poached egg on toast, so good. 


Asparagus Fact- Asparagus can grow 6 whole inches in just one day!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Red said:


> Considering we grow so much of the stuff in this country in makes me ever so grumpy to see it in the shops at such a high price. I love the stuff and if I had a garden I would try to grow it. I like to give the spears a brief dunk in boiling water, drain them, top with a sliver of butter and a sprinkle of salt then serve over a poached egg on toast, so good.
> 
> 
> Asparagus Fact- Asparagus can grow 6 whole inches in just one day!



omg I shouldn't log in here before Ive eaten, my mouth is like a geyser inside now!  That's an interesting fact about the asparagus.. in fact... methinks I feel a new foodee board thread coming in...


----------



## Heavy_Cream

goofy girl said:


> My friend, Steve, and I went to visit Steve's Gram today and stopped at A & W. It was my first time there and I was REALLY excited because I had heard such awesome things about it. I was sort of disappointed..I didn't think it was that great. Sort of average. Even the root beer, which is allegedly "made on the property daily" tasted like regular old root beer. I mean, the food was good..but not superior to any other fast food place. Anyway, here are the pics lol



Yummy. Great pix.


----------



## vermillion

Ruby Ripples said:


> I've been craving fresh beetroot, and it's hard to find it here other than pickled beetroot. I found some this week, so made a salad of watercress, rocket, carrot, cucumber and fresh beetroot, and had it with mini pork pies (had a third one after those  ), and Branston pickle (the brown stuff). Yummy lunch.



i never heard of a pork pie...they look pretty yummy


----------



## BeaBea

vermillion said:


> i never heard of a pork pie...they look pretty yummy



They absolutely ROCK!!! The pastry is really crisp and flaky and the inside sort of melting and soft. The pork is savoury and usually peppery too and the combination of the two is just fantastic! I cant tell you how much I'm drooling at the thought of one!

Tracey


----------



## stan_der_man

Mtmaiden made BBQ chicken for Father's Day (we celebrated yesterday...) Yum! I had better pictures (of the larger pieces) but my other computer crashed last night. Here is a picture from tonight.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Stan, my mouth is watering!!! That looks soooo good.

Hope you had a great Father's Day


----------



## stan_der_man

SoVerySoft said:


> Stan, my mouth is watering!!! That looks soooo good.
> 
> Hope you had a great Father's Day



Thanks SVS! It was very tasty and Father's Day was good!


----------



## Risible

Looks yummy, Stan! Also, I love the china; I've seen that pattern before. I like its rustic quality.

I haven't posted here in a while, thought I'd share last night's dinner with y'all. One of my new kitchen toys is a cooktop cast iron grill (the kind that sits over two burners); using it's like bbq-ing indoors. Since I don't like wrassling with the outdoor gas grill, I can now grill stuff without stepping outside in the hot sun. On the flip side, I have to turn on the whole-house fan in order to deal with the billows of smoke the grill creates.

Anyhoo, we used the indoor grill last night to grill up a nice meal, including this season's first garden corn and tomatoes, as well as zucchini, which has been producing for a few weeks now. The corn is a bi-color super sweet variety; it was super fresh and crunchy, good with just a touch of salt to accent the sweetness; the tomatoes are a mystery volunteer. We have nine varieties of tomatoes growing in our garden this year, including two bushes that began growing late last year. I think the variety is an heirloom type from Siberia, but I'm not sure. In any case, they are delicious - good tomato flavor, firm yet juicy, perfect for eating sliced with a little salt sprinkled on top.

This is Bio's plate, Copper River wild salmon, teriyaki shrimp, and veggies. The salmon was super fresh and gorgeous, a deep, dark salmon color. The skin didn't come out as crispy as Bio prefers; sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't:





​

My dinner consisted of grilled filet mignon (I prefer medium rare) that had been marinating for several hours in a simple oil/vinegar and lemon juice marinade (too heavy on the lemon juice, alas), a mountain of oven roasted tater wedges (I made a lot, thinking I would have some left over for Bio, but they were so yummy, I ate them all myself :eat1 and veggies:




​
Good times, good times! I love it when my hubby and I prepare dinner together - he doesn't take much of an interest in cooking, but he will on rare occasion take over at the stove. :wubu:


----------



## ValentineBBW

Risible said:


> Looks yummy, Stan! Also, I love the china; I've seen that pattern before. I like its rustic quality.
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while, thought I'd share last night's dinner with y'all. One of my new kitchen toys is a cooktop cast iron grill (the kind that sits over two burners); using it's like bbq-ing indoors. Since I don't like wrassling with the outdoor gas grill, I can now grill stuff without stepping outside in the hot sun. On the flip side, I have to turn on the whole-house fan in order to deal with the billows of smoke the grill creates.
> 
> Anyhoo, we used the indoor grill last night to grill up a nice meal, including this season's first garden corn and tomatoes, as well as zucchini, which has been producing for a few weeks now. The corn is a bi-color super sweet variety; it was super fresh and crunchy, good with just a touch of salt to accent the sweetness; the tomatoes are a mystery volunteer. We have nine varieties of tomatoes growing in our garden this year, including two bushes that began growing late last year. I think the variety is an heirloom type from Siberia, but I'm not sure. In any case, they are delicious - good tomato flavor, firm yet juicy, perfect for eating sliced with a little salt sprinkled on top.
> 
> This is Bio's plate, Copper River wild salmon, teriyaki shrimp, and veggies. The salmon was super fresh and gorgeous, a deep, dark salmon color. The skin didn't come out as crispy as Bio prefers; sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> My dinner consisted of grilled filet mignon (I prefer medium rare) that had been marinating for several hours in a simple oil/vinegar and lemon juice marinade (too heavy on the lemon juice, alas), a mountain of oven roasted tater wedges (I made a lot, thinking I would have some left over for Bio, but they were so yummy, I ate them all myself :eat1 and veggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Good times, good times! I love it when my hubby and I prepare dinner together - he doesn't take much of an interest in cooking, but he will on rare occasion take over at the stove. :wubu:



Miz Ris, that there is food porn! :smitten::eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

*faint*


Thanks for sharing, Dee. Wowzers.


----------



## ekmanifest

All I have to say, Stan AND Dee, where was our dinner invitation? My mouth is watering.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Risible said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Good times, good times! I love it when my hubby and I prepare dinner together - he doesn't take much of an interest in cooking, but he will on rare occasion take over at the stove. :wubu:



I think I need a moist towelette and a cigarette... oh my.


----------



## jeff7005

Risible said:


> Looks yummy, Stan! Also, I love the china; I've seen that pattern before. I like its rustic quality.
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while, thought I'd share last night's dinner with y'all. One of my new kitchen toys is a cooktop cast iron grill (the kind that sits over two burners); using it's like bbq-ing indoors. Since I don't like wrassling with the outdoor gas grill, I can now grill stuff without stepping outside in the hot sun. On the flip side, I have to turn on the whole-house fan in order to deal with the billows of smoke the grill creates.
> 
> Anyhoo, we used the indoor grill last night to grill up a nice meal, including this season's first garden corn and tomatoes, as well as zucchini, which has been producing for a few weeks now. The corn is a bi-color super sweet variety; it was super fresh and crunchy, good with just a touch of salt to accent the sweetness; the tomatoes are a mystery volunteer. We have nine varieties of tomatoes growing in our garden this year, including two bushes that began growing late last year. I think the variety is an heirloom type from Siberia, but I'm not sure. In any case, they are delicious - good tomato flavor, firm yet juicy, perfect for eating sliced with a little salt sprinkled on top.
> 
> This is Bio's plate, Copper River wild salmon, teriyaki shrimp, and veggies. The salmon was super fresh and gorgeous, a deep, dark salmon color. The skin didn't come out as crispy as Bio prefers; sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> My dinner consisted of grilled filet mignon (I prefer medium rare) that had been marinating for several hours in a simple oil/vinegar and lemon juice marinade (too heavy on the lemon juice, alas), a mountain of oven roasted tater wedges (I made a lot, thinking I would have some left over for Bio, but they were so yummy, I ate them all myself :eat1 and veggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Good times, good times! I love it when my hubby and I prepare dinner together - he doesn't take much of an interest in cooking, but he will on rare occasion take over at the stove. :wubu:


that looks so good makes me wanna go trough the pc monitor and eat it:eat2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm not done drooling over Ris's bbq yet.. That looks so yummy. I wish we had a grill!

Here's last night's dinner: spaghetti with zucchini, onions, green peppers, garlic pesto and loads of parmesan cheese.


----------



## Missy9579

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm not done drooling over Ris's bbq yet.. That looks so yummy. I wish we had a grill!
> 
> Here's last night's dinner: spaghetti with zucchini, onions, green peppers, garlic pesto and loads of parmesan cheese.



Um yum!



here is to making my post at least 10 letters


----------



## SocialbFly

Today Risible, Ekmanifest and i got together for brunch, and i have to brag on Risibles home made yummy buns...now tell me, dont they resemble food porn??? we had fresh pineapple, mango juice, cinnamon buns and maple sausages.....yummy....


----------



## goofy girl

SocialbFly said:


> Today Risible, Ekmanifest and i got together for brunch, and i have to brag on Risibles home made yummy buns...now tell me, dont they resemble food porn??? we had fresh pineapple, mango juice, cinnamon buns and maple sausages.....yummy....



OMG YUMMY :smitten: Breakfast food is my FAVORITE and all of that looks/sounds SOOO good


----------



## SoVerySoft

SocialbFly said:


> Today Risible, Ekmanifest and i got together for brunch, and i have to brag on Risibles home made yummy buns...now tell me, dont they resemble food porn??? we had fresh pineapple, mango juice, cinnamon buns and maple sausages.....yummy....



Wow...great looking food and such good company! I wish I lived nearby. Would love to spend time with all of you


----------



## Tooz

SocialbFly said:


> Today Risible, Ekmanifest and i got together for brunch, and i have to brag on Risibles home made yummy buns...now tell me, dont they resemble food porn??? we had fresh pineapple, mango juice, cinnamon buns and maple sausages.....yummy....



Can we get a recipe for those bun things? :smitten:


----------



## Risible

Tooz said:


> Can we get a recipe for those bun things? :smitten:



Actually they're cinnamon rolls and I made them; if I'd had some cream cheese I would have made a proper topping for them, so they'd look like your average cinnamon roll.

Anyhoo, I made the yeast dough in my breadmaker; rolled out the finished dough into a rectangle; spread it with a butter, sugar and cinnamon mixture; sprinkled raisins on thickly; rolled it up and cut it into nine rolls; let rise for about an hour 15 minutes; baked for 30 minutes; poured a cinnamon glaze on top; enjoyed!

If you still want the recipe for the bread dough, I'd be happy to post it for you.


----------



## Tooz

Risible said:


> Actually they're cinnamon rolls and I made them; if I'd had some cream cheese I would have made a proper topping for them, so they'd look like your average cinnamon roll.
> 
> Anyhoo, I made the yeast dough in my breadmaker; rolled out the finished dough into a rectangle; spread it with a butter, sugar and cinnamon mixture; sprinkled raisins on thickly; rolled it up and cut it into nine rolls; let rise for about an hour 15 minutes; baked for 30 minutes; poured a cinnamon glaze on top; enjoyed!
> 
> If you still want the recipe for the bread dough, I'd be happy to post it for you.



Yes, please. 
(I knew you made them-- I figured if I issued a plea you would grace me with the wonderful-ness.)


----------



## Risible

Cinnamon roll recipe​
1 cup room temp water
2 T butter, softened
1 egg, room temp
3-1/3 cup bread flour
1/4 cup sugar
1 t. salt
2 t. cinnamon
3 t. bread machine yeast

My bread machine calls for the liquid ingredients to be added to the bread pan first, so, from the top, that's the order in which I added them.

Select* Sweet* cycle, then* dough*, then *Large *(YMMV).

After the dough is complete, allow to rest for a few minutes while you make the spread:

4 T butter, softened
1/2 sugar
2 t cinnamon (I use heaping teaspoons)

Mix together and set aside.

Roll the dough out on a lightly floured surface to an 18 x 9 inch rectangle. Spread the sugar-cinnamon mixture on top, then about a cup of raisins (again, I'm very generous with the raisins). Beginning from the 9" side, tightly roll up. Slice into nine 1" rolls and transfer to a 13 x 9" buttered or sprayed pan. Cover with a tea towel or light cloth. Set in a warm, draft-free location for an hour to an hour and a quarter, until rolls have doubled in size (I briefly warmed up the oven, shut it off after a few minutes, and after preparing the rolls, stuck the pan in there, covered, as I had the a/c on).

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake rolls for about 30 minutes.

I topped mine with a glaze made from sifted powdered sugar, cinnamon and some cream, but, like I said, if I'd had cream cheese I would have made a frosting of that.

Thanks for asking, Tooz!


----------



## goofy girl

CANNOT WAIT for dinner tonight!! I made this last night to have tonight. Under the fresh mozzarella is home made sauce with garlic, onion, sausage, hamburger and mushrooms over a layer of shredded mozzarella and stuffed pasta shells.


----------



## AnnMarie

goofy girl said:


> CANNOT WAIT for dinner tonight!! I made this last night to have tonight. Under the fresh mozzarella is home made sauce with garlic, onion, sausage, hamburger and mushrooms over a layer of shredded mozzarella and stuffed pasta shells.



YUM!! That looks delish!


----------



## Tooz

Risible said:


> Cinnamon roll recipe​
> 1 cup room temp water
> 2 T butter, softened
> 1 egg, room temp
> 3-1/3 cup bread flour
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 t. salt
> 2 t. cinnamon
> 3 t. bread machine yeast
> 
> My bread machine calls for the liquid ingredients to be added to the bread pan first, so, from the top, that's the order in which I added them.
> 
> Select* Sweet* cycle, then* dough*, then *Large *(YMMV).
> 
> After the dough is complete, allow to rest for a few minutes while you make the spread:
> 
> 4 T butter, softened
> 1/2 sugar
> 2 t cinnamon (I use heaping teaspoons)
> 
> Mix together and set aside.
> 
> Roll the dough out on a lightly floured surface to an 18 x 9 inch rectangle. Spread the sugar-cinnamon mixture on top, then about a cup of raisins (again, I'm very generous with the raisins). Beginning from the 9" side, tightly roll up. Slice into nine 1" rolls and transfer to a 13 x 9" buttered or sprayed pan. Cover with a tea towel or light cloth. Set in a warm, draft-free location for an hour to an hour and a quarter, until rolls have doubled in size (I briefly warmed up the oven, shut it off after a few minutes, and after preparing the rolls, stuck the pan in there, covered, as I had the a/c on).
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake rolls for about 30 minutes.
> 
> I topped mine with a glaze made from sifted powdered sugar, cinnamon and some cream, but, like I said, if I'd had cream cheese I would have made a frosting of that.
> 
> Thanks for asking, Tooz!



Thanks, honey! As far as dough making, all I have is a Kitchenaid mixer with a dough hook. I'll have to try it in that.


----------



## ashmamma84

goofy girl said:


> CANNOT WAIT for dinner tonight!! I made this last night to have tonight. Under the fresh mozzarella is home made sauce with garlic, onion, sausage, hamburger and mushrooms over a layer of shredded mozzarella and stuffed pasta shells.



Oh my! That looks so good! :eat2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

That looks divine, Goofy.. Had to give you drooling rep for that.


----------



## AnnMarie

Tonight's dinner.... one of my new big enjoyments are these marinated turkey tips from a market near me... little, family place with GREAT prepared foods. 

So, here you are... marinated turkey kabob pieces and some garlic mashed. 

View attachment P1040465.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

AnnMarie said:


> Tonight's dinner.... one of my new big enjoyments are these marinated turkey tips from a market near me... little, family place with GREAT prepared foods.
> 
> So, here you are... marinated turkey kabob pieces and some garlic mashed.





The sauce fiend in me wants to know what kind of marinade they used on the turkey. Did it have kind of the usual savory turkey herbs? It looks mighty tasty!


----------



## AnnMarie

ThatFatGirl said:


> The sauce fiend in me wants to know what kind of marinade they used on the turkey. Did it have kind of the usual savory turkey herbs? It looks mighty tasty!



I wonder as well. It's in a vacu-packed bag, you just cut them open and cook, and the ingredients just list "seasonings" etc. I think they're a secret!! It's the only variety they have that doesn't have an actual name description, it just says "marinated". 

I can only describe it as slightly tangy, mild, peppery? It's very general, easy on the buds, but yummy enough to really make plain ol' turkey breast quite delightful!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We're eating way too much pasta lately, but I haven't felt like spending much time cooking and it's fast, doesn't require a lot of effort (and it is cheap). I made baked rigatoni with Italian sausage, ricotta cheese, mozzarella, canned Italian style tomatoes, parmesan, and a jar of sauce. The pasta's actually mini rigatoni (served on a small plate).


----------



## AnnMarie

ThatFatGirl said:


> We're eating way too much pasta lately, but I haven't felt like spending much time cooking and it's fast, doesn't require a lot of effort (and it is cheap). I made baked rigatoni with Italian sausage, ricotta cheese, mozzarella, canned Italian style tomatoes, parmesan, and a jar of sauce. The pasta's actually mini rigatoni (served on a small plate).



Want, please. Yum!


----------



## JeanC

Chicken salad sandwich. Made with leftover fried chicken from Winco's deli and some store bought spinach dip and served on Hawaiian sweet rolls:


----------



## bigsexy920

Im so happy people are posting food pics - I was missing them


----------



## sugar and spice

bigsexy920 said:


> Im so happy people are posting food pics - I was missing them



Me too, I love seeing what everyone else is eating, plus it gives me ideas because I am always looking for something new to cook, I tend to get in a food rut.


----------



## jamie

Jean - incredible lighting in that show. Lovely!


I was all excited because I had 1) actually cooked a meal for my husband, 2) tried a new vegetarian recipe and 3) remembered to take a photo to share (albeit in bad bad lighting).....and then I forgot to bring the camera in to upload it. 

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## jamie

I wish this had photographed better, but I didn't get it done until it was already late and the lighting in our kitchen is not that great.

This is a zucchini, tomato and cheese tart that I made Monday night. It was really delicious, and much better than the photo lends itself to:






And a side view:







Found the recipe on the Food Network site under Healthy Recipes: Vegetarian: Main Dishes. Here is a link: Zucchini Tart


It is pretty easy with onions, garlic, zucchini, diced tomatoes, and smoked gouda cheese in a puff pastry shell. I had never tasted smoked gouda and I think there is a cheese I could get behind...sooo good.


----------



## Risible

Jamie, that looks awesome! I'm glad you got the pic!

I made a similar pie for Bio just a couple weeks ago, with the puff pastry and all, but he didn't care for it (it didn't look nearly as yummy as yours does!). He doesn't like quiche, and I guess it tasted too much like quiche to him.

Your's looks so good, though, I think I'll have another go at it - when my sis is in town.


----------



## panhype

jamie said:


> ...
> This is a zucchini, tomato and cheese tart that I made Monday night. It was really delicious, and much better than the photo lends itself to...


It looks soooooo inviting :eat2:
And it made me instantly follow your link and bookmark your recipe.
Well done, girl!


----------



## AnnMarie

Dinner tonight is inspired only by a need to get the meat out of the fridge! It's sandwich pile. 

Way too much food really, but it's taken me over an hour and a half to eat them. And now I'm full. Bleh. 

View attachment P1040470.jpg


----------



## TearInYourHand

AnnMarie said:


> Dinner tonight is inspired only by a need to get the meat out of the fridge! It's sandwich pile.
> 
> Way too much food really, but it's taken me over an hour and a half to eat them. And now I'm full. Bleh.



Looks yum! Sandwiches for dinner are great in the summer, when cooking will kill you! What are they, AM?


----------



## Red

AnnMarie said:


> Dinner tonight is inspired only by a need to get the meat out of the fridge! It's sandwich pile.
> 
> Way too much food really, but it's taken me over an hour and a half to eat them. And now I'm full. Bleh.




I love your MAC Book Pro dinner table, so chique, where can I get one of those? 

Sandwiches in summer are the best, there is something very special about sliced ham samwiched between two slices of chewy white bread, so sticky you can leave fingerprints in it, add a splodge of mustard and mayonnaise, yum!


----------



## SoVerySoft

My dinner tonight:









This is a "super" sub. From the bottom up: ham, provolone, pepperoni, lettuce, onion, tomato, salami, turkey (I took that off and ate it separately - I didn't think it belonged on there!), & capicola. Dressed with oil and vinegar. Yum.


----------



## AnnMarie

TearInYourHand said:


> Looks yum! Sandwiches for dinner are great in the summer, when cooking will kill you! What are they, AM?



They are:
chicken salad on a potato roll (chicken salad from a little market near me, yummy!)
turkey on white with mayo and mustard
ham on white with mayo and mustard



Red said:


> I love your MAC Book Pro dinner table, so chique, where can I get one of those?
> 
> Sandwiches in summer are the best, there is something very special about sliced ham samwiched between two slices of chewy white bread, so sticky you can leave fingerprints in it, add a splodge of mustard and mayonnaise, yum!



It's nice, right??? I think it's a bit expensive for a dinner table... but you know, I'm worth it. 

And yes on the ham and stickiness... that's exactly what I had!!


----------



## AnnMarie

SoVerySoft said:


> My dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> This is a "super" sub. From the bottom up: ham, provolone, pepperoni, lettuce, onion, tomato, salami, turkey (I took that off and ate it separately - I didn't think it belonged on there!), & capicola. Dressed with oil and vinegar. Yum.




That bread looks good and crusty, Randi. Good sub?


----------



## MissToodles

Was it spicy or sweet capicola? And what the hell is turkey doing on that hero? Anyway, looks yummy!


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> That bread looks good and crusty, Randi. Good sub?



Unfortunately, I bought it at lunchtime to eat for dinner...so...not so crusty anymore.  

And it was good, better than most...BUT...I grew up near Atlantic City and there are NO subs that come close to those. I miss them SOOOOO much.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I want one of everything on the last 6 pages....


----------



## AnnMarie

Dinner tonight - creamed hamburger on toast. YUM!! 

View attachment P1040473.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> Dinner tonight - creamed hamburger on toast. YUM!!



please to give recipe so I can stop imagining something truly gross. I need to know! lol


----------



## AnnMarie

SoVerySoft said:


> please to give recipe so I can stop imagining something truly gross. I need to know! lol




hahah... I know, it looks a little sketchy. 

white sauce made with roux, fat-free half and half (whatever you want is fine, but I use that for the crankreas and it works like a dream), and black pepper

browned hamburger with seasoning salt, pepper, onion

mix together, serve on toast. 

Delish!


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> hahah... I know, it looks a little sketchy.
> 
> white sauce made with roux, fat-free half and half (whatever you want is fine, but I use that for the crankreas and it works like a dream), and black pepper
> 
> browned hamburger with seasoning salt, pepper, onion
> 
> mix together, serve on toast.
> 
> Delish!



Ahhh thank you. I am saved. It does sound yummy!


----------



## goldilocks829

My mom makes this - we call it "hamburger gravy." It is sooooooooooo good! I gotta go call mom ... 





AnnMarie said:


> hahah... I know, it looks a little sketchy.
> 
> white sauce made with roux, fat-free half and half (whatever you want is fine, but I use that for the crankreas and it works like a dream), and black pepper
> 
> browned hamburger with seasoning salt, pepper, onion
> 
> mix together, serve on toast.
> 
> Delish!


----------



## Brandi

Hamburger gravy over mashed potatoes ROCKS!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've officially re-read both threads...HOLY SHIT.

lol..I'm starving


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I had 3 staff members with birthdays in a very short period of time. I'd gotten stuff for cupcakes, in hopes I'd have time to make some. Ha. But I wanted something individually decorated. They didn't turn out quite like I wanted due to using the cut brownies [used a plain circle cutter] instead of smaller topped cupcakes [for which I would have had enough of the toppings I planned to use], but they were reasonably cute and very tasty. One person is nicknamed "Bumblebee" and her work partner is "Ladybug", hence the theme.










And my lazy, but tasty dinner from Thursday night. I got home and the skies just opened up, so I wasn't about to go out myself to get something. Loved the look of the herbs.









Oh, and I considered taking pics of my omelette this morning. It was divine. However, I didn't want to share it with anyone, not even in pictoral form.


----------



## goofy girl

those cakes are ADORABLE!!


----------



## sugar and spice

AnnMarie said:


> hahah... I know, it looks a little sketchy.
> 
> white sauce made with roux, fat-free half and half (whatever you want is fine, but I use that for the crankreas and it works like a dream), and black pepper
> 
> browned hamburger with seasoning salt, pepper, onion
> 
> mix together, serve on toast.
> 
> Delish!



Hi we make something similar in my family and call it SOS (sh$t on a shingle) ha ha ha
the recipe we use is similar we brown up some hamburger seasoned with bbq spice and drain the mix in some cream of mushroom soup, one can of milk and one 8 oz sour cream and we serve it over noodles or toast. I agree it is soooo good. Yours looks very yummy:eat2:


----------



## Risible

Made pizza last night. Started by making a homemade tomato sauce inspired by this one from all recipes.com. I made a couple changes by omitting the carrots and peppers, and adding about a tablespoon of sugar. I left the lid off on the second two hours of simmering, and it reduced down to a nice, thick sauce that was a perfect consistency for the pizza. It came out very tasty indeed.

I sauteed some chicken breast chunks in butter and olive oil, drained them, then added the sauce to the skillet for the topping.

I made the pizza dough using this recipe, again from allrecipe.com. Again, it came out very nice. I made the dough, shaped it by hand, let rise for 15 minutes, par baked at 400 for 10 minutes, topped it with the sauce and fresh mozzarella and shredded asiago cheese, then baked for another 25 minutes. It was great! I didn't top it with enough cheese, though. Next time!!








The "Delivery Boy" (my hubby hamming it up)




​
Nice, thick crust. Oy.




​

For breakfast, I baked myself up a coffeecake, again with an allrecipes.com recipe (obviously, I love that place), adding extra chocolate chips and cinnamon!




​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet Tooth said:


> I had 3 staff members with birthdays in a very short period of time. I'd gotten stuff for cupcakes, in hopes I'd have time to make some. Ha. But I wanted something individually decorated. They didn't turn out quite like I wanted due to using the cut brownies [used a plain circle cutter] instead of smaller topped cupcakes [for which I would have had enough of the toppings I planned to use], but they were reasonably cute and very tasty. One person is nicknamed "Bumblebee" and her work partner is "Ladybug", hence the theme.
> 
> ....And my lazy, but tasty dinner from Thursday night. I got home and the skies just opened up, so I wasn't about to go out myself to get something. Loved the look of the herbs.
> 
> ...Oh, and I considered taking pics of my omelette this morning. It was divine. However, I didn't want to share it with anyone, not even in pictoral form.



Ok, wow. Great pics. Cutest little brownie cakes EVAH. And that pizza...I just ate dinner but now I WANT.

And I think you already shared lots, so we'll let you keep the omelette for yourself. Sigh.




Risible said:


> Made pizza last night....
> 
> ...The "Delivery Boy" (my hubby hamming it up)
> 
> For breakfast, I baked myself up a coffeecake, again with an allrecipes.com recipe (obviously, I love that place), adding extra chocolate chips and cinnamon!...



OK, that pizza? Wowzers. But I confess I was already warmed up by Sweet Tooth's pizza, so I was vulnerable!! And how adorable is your hubby? oh - the answer is VERY.

And I love the look of that coffee cake. How can you go wrong with chocolate and cinnamon?


----------



## ValentineBBW

Again Risible, you're making me drool. Great food, great pics!


----------



## Red

Risible said:


> Made pizza last night. Started by making a homemade tomato sauce inspired by this one from all recipes.com. I made a couple changes by omitting the carrots and peppers, and adding about a tablespoon of sugar. I left the lid off on the second two hours of simmering, and it reduced down to a nice, thick sauce that was a perfect consistency for the pizza. It came out very tasty indeed.
> 
> I sauteed some chicken breast chunks in butter and olive oil, drained them, then added the sauce to the skillet for the topping.
> 
> I made the pizza dough using this recipe, again from allrecipe.com. Again, it came out very nice. I made the dough, shaped it by hand, let rise for 15 minutes, par baked at 400 for 10 minutes, topped it with the sauce and fresh mozzarella and shredded asiago cheese, then baked for another 25 minutes. It was great! I didn't top it with enough cheese, though. Next time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Delivery Boy" (my hubby hamming it up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Nice, thick crust. Oy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> For breakfast, I baked myself up a coffeecake, again with an allrecipes.com recipe (obviously, I love that place), adding extra chocolate chips and cinnamon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh Risible, your food pictures always amaze me. Your house is like a restaurant! 

:eat2:


----------



## jamie

SweetTooth - are you kidding me...those little brownie bugs are the cutest things...you need to open a shop. You got mad skillz, yo.

Ris... home run...love love love the pizzas.


:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## fullagrace27

Here is what we had at my birthday picnic at my grandmas garden. I made the fruit on the stick and the ratatuille. We also had lamb/fresh cabbage soup and lemon peach cake for desert.:eat2: 

View attachment resized5.jpg


View attachment resized6.jpg


View attachment resized7.jpg


View attachment resized8.jpg


----------



## Chef

I tend to use campbell's cream of mushroom with roasted garlic and 1/2 can half-n-half.


----------



## OperaDiva318

OK so these are the first pictures i've posted...(hopefully i do this right)




Breakfast today: 2 Poached Eggs, 12 grain toast -buttered, some bacon (both crispy and soft pieces, best of both worlds!) vanilla yogurt with vermont maple syrup and some rasin bran, and a big cup of 'regular' iced coffee...l'il Mozart and Poppa Haydn looking on for fun




a close up on the runny yolk goodness...(and some extra crispy bacon!)




L'il Mozart says all gone! Poppa Haydn wants more bacon....


----------



## Risible

OperaDiva318 said:


> OK so these are the first pictures i've posted...(hopefully i do this right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast today: 2 Poached Eggs, 12 grain toast -buttered, some bacon (both crispy and soft pieces, best of both worlds!) vanilla yogurt with vermont maple syrup and some rasin bran, and a big cup of 'regular' iced coffee...l'il Mozart and Poppa Haydn looking on for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up on the runny yolk goodness...(and some extra crispy bacon!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'il Mozart says all gone! Poppa Haydn wants more bacon....



Great pictures, Opera Diva! Such a wholesome, yummy breakfast - wish I had such a one in front of me right now! :eat2: So, what were you listening to while you enjoyed your repast?


----------



## OperaDiva318

heh, What else? Country!


----------



## Missy9579

OperaDiva318 said:


> OK so these are the first pictures i've posted...(hopefully i do this right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast today: 2 Poached Eggs, 12 grain toast -buttered, some bacon (both crispy and soft pieces, best of both worlds!) vanilla yogurt with vermont maple syrup and some rasin bran, and a big cup of 'regular' iced coffee...l'il Mozart and Poppa Haydn looking on for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up on the runny yolk goodness...(and some extra crispy bacon!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'il Mozart says all gone! Poppa Haydn wants more bacon....



Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnMarie

A fun! I new player.... good job, nice way to jump in with both feet.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Great pics Opera Diva. That raisin bran, yogurt parfait looks delicious. I don't know why I never thought of that


----------



## Red

OperaDiva318 said:


> OK so these are the first pictures i've posted...(hopefully i do this right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast today: 2 Poached Eggs, 12 grain toast -buttered, some bacon (both crispy and soft pieces, best of both worlds!) vanilla yogurt with vermont maple syrup and some rasin bran, and a big cup of 'regular' iced coffee...l'il Mozart and Poppa Haydn looking on for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up on the runny yolk goodness...(and some extra crispy bacon!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'il Mozart says all gone! Poppa Haydn wants more bacon....



Hehee, I absolutley loved this as it made me giggle out loud in the wee midnight hours. Fab


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Made pesto pizza tonight with Trader Joe's sausage, mozzarella, and a little parmesan on top.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

OperaDiva318 said:


> Breakfast today: 2 Poached Eggs, 12 grain toast -buttered, some bacon (both crispy and soft pieces, best of both worlds!) vanilla yogurt with vermont maple syrup and some rasin bran, and a big cup of 'regular' iced coffee...l'il Mozart and Poppa Haydn looking on for fun



Oooh, I love a good poached egg. These look yummy!


----------



## OperaDiva318

:wubu: Thank you all for the great welcome! next time i have a digital camera at my disposal, i'll post again!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> My dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "super" sub. From the bottom up: ham, provolone, pepperoni, lettuce, onion, tomato, salami, turkey (I took that off and ate it separately - I didn't think it belonged on there!), & capicola. Dressed with oil and vinegar. Yum.




Randi, this is one of my favorite meals!! A giant Italian sammie! YUM!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Sweet Tooth said:


> Made pesto pizza tonight with Trader Joe's sausage, mozzarella, and a little parmesan on top.





YUM!!! I wish my pizzas looked like that!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A piece of "4th of July" cake...cute, isn't it? :happy: 

View attachment DCP_4183.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie

Dinner.... garlic ceasar marinated chicken breast, mashed and corn. 

Disappointed with the chicken, I thought it would be on par with the amazing turkey tips I've been getting, but it's very bland. I'm probably just going to make chicken salad out of the rest... oh well!  

View attachment P1040478.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> Dinner.... garlic ceasar marinated chicken breast, mashed and corn.
> 
> Disappointed with the chicken, I thought it would be on par with the amazing turkey tips I've been getting, but it's very bland. I'm probably just going to make chicken salad out of the rest... oh well!



Wow, when you say mashed and corn, it seems you actually mean mashedandcorn.

Looks good


----------



## MLadyJ

Sweet tooth..that pizza looks sooo goood! Care to share the recipe? I'd really like to try it.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

MLadyJ said:


> Sweet tooth..that pizza looks sooo goood! Care to share the recipe? I'd really like to try it.



I'm the queen of convenience foods. LOL

Frozen pizza dough, thawed, pressed out, and lightly oiled on the edges.

Used 1/2 jar of pre-made pesto.

Sliced 3 red pepper chicken sausages from Trader Joe's, although Al Fresco is a good brand too.

Sliced 1/2 lb of fresh mozzarella, placed it on there. Added a few shakes of parmesan.

Baked at 400° for about 20 minutes.

Sooooo easy!


----------



## Chef

AnnMarie said:


> Dinner.... garlic ceasar marinated chicken breast, mashed and corn.
> 
> Disappointed with the chicken, I thought it would be on par with the amazing turkey tips I've been getting, but it's very bland. I'm probably just going to make chicken salad out of the rest... oh well!



Looks very yummy


----------



## Friday

You guys are killing me with the pizza here and I still can't eat tomato sauce. Mercy.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Friday said:


> You guys are killing me with the pizza here and I still can't eat tomato sauce. Mercy.



Not a single tomato on my pesto pizza!


----------



## Brandi

Here are some pics, I need to learn how to take better pics...

I believe I have attached my beef ribs and my broccoli bacon salad...let's see...lol
Hmmm why is one clearer than the other..hmmm

oh well it was YUMMY! 

View attachment Bribs.jpg


View attachment BBSalad.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

woo hoo! Thanks, Brandi! I want those ribs. They look marvelous!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> Here are some pics, I need to learn how to take better pics...
> 
> I believe I have attached my beef ribs and my broccoli bacon salad...let's see...lol
> Hmmm why is one clearer than the other..hmmm
> 
> oh well it was YUMMY!



yea! I have been waiting for you to post pictures. You are always making the best sounding food.

Did you post the recipe for that broccoli bacon salad? It looks yummy, and so do the ribs.


----------



## Risible

Friday said:


> You guys are killing me with the pizza here and I still can't eat tomato sauce. Mercy.



Hang in there, Friday. I have the ingredients for, and intend to undertake next weekend, the making of crab alfredo pizza. :smitten:

With a side of tomatoes sauced with fresh pesto. :eat2:


----------



## Risible

Brandi, awesome pix. Beef ribs ... mmmmmm..... Did you sauce them? I'm inspired now to pick up a few racks of babyback ribs at the butchers, make up some Jack Daniels special sauce and smoke us up a feast o'ribs (of course, Bio does the smoking. I don't go near that greasy, filthy smoker. )

I second Cynth's request for the broccoli pasta recipe. I bet Bio would love that.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Oh, man. I'm pulling up a _seat_ if Brandi's got a camera now.


----------



## TearInYourHand

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, man. I'm pulling up a _seat_ if Brandi's got a camera now.



Damn, me too! I've always imagined what Brandi's sooooo yummy sounding food would look like..now we can see for real!


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> yea! I have been waiting for you to post pictures. You are always making the best sounding food.
> 
> Did you post the recipe for that broccoli bacon salad? It looks yummy, and so do the ribs.



the recipe is in June's foodee's challenge..it's so freaking good!


----------



## Brandi

TearInYourHand said:


> Damn, me too! I've always imagined what Brandi's sooooo yummy sounding food would look like..now we can see for real!



you guys are making me blush..lol


----------



## Friday

Risible said:


> Hang in there, Friday. I have the ingredients for, and intend to undertake next weekend, the making of crab alfredo pizza. :smitten:
> 
> With a side of tomatoes sauced with fresh pesto. :eat2:



Geez, I can't afford the gas, I better start walking. That sounds incredible.


----------



## Brandi

Risible said:


> Brandi, awesome pix. Beef ribs ... mmmmmm..... Did you sauce them? I'm inspired now to pick up a few racks of babyback ribs at the butchers, make up some Jack Daniels special sauce and smoke us up a feast o'ribs (of course, Bio does the smoking. I don't go near that greasy, filthy smoker. )
> 
> I second Cynth's request for the broccoli pasta recipe. I bet Bio would love that.



When I bbq ribs, I just put some salt on them..and let them just slowly cook. If I want sauce, I put it on the last 5 minutes of grilling.
Recipe for the salad is in June's foodee challenge.


----------



## Risible

Dinner Saturday night was Asian-inspired: Pan fried teriyaki chicken breast on top of red cabbage sauteed with fresh grated ginger, chopped garlic, shredded carrot and green onion in a sauce of honey and apple cider vinegar. It was okay - I probably won't make it again.







What did turn out tasty are the zucchini/corn fritters, fried in canola oil - yummy! :eat2:





​

I didn't get around to making the Fourth of July supper that I had planned until Sunday - double batter dipped fried chicken, macaroni salad, ripe garden tomato.










​
A close-up on that fried chicken (chicken breast strips for me, Bio had drumsticks):




​
And another close-up:




​
And for dessert, fudge brownies (using the Baker's chocolate recipe) with a coconut and sweetened condensed milk layer in the middle. Oh, hell yeah - it was _that_ good!




​


----------



## ekmanifest

Oh, Risible . . . if you keep showing pictures like that Ian and I are moving in with you (and Cotton I think would like to come, too).


----------



## Risible

Ha! Lots of carbs here - I make sure of that! :eat2:


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Risible said:


> What did turn out tasty are the zucchini/corn fritters, fried in canola oil - yummy! :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Yum! Recipe please :eat2:


----------



## Risible

cute_obese_girl said:


> Yum! Recipe please :eat2:



Here ya go - I posted it in the Recipe thread. I get a lot of my recipes, or ideas, from all recipes.com.


----------



## Brandi

Although my tummy is not feeling well, I was really craving fried chicken lol I am filling iffy now lmao! It was worth it. 

Fried chicken, fresh corn on the cob (tons of butter), mashed potatoes with gravy (which my daughter took a scoop of before I took the picture) lol 

View attachment friedchicken.jpg


----------



## rainyday

One 90-degree day + no air conditioning = Find something quick to cook that only takes one pan. Skillet mix of carmelized onions and potatoes, uncured turkey bacon and red chard.

This doesn't present very well, especially in a cell phone pic, but it was yummy!


----------



## liz (di-va)

fish & chips! only the chips are home-made, but not bad...


----------



## ekmanifest

It was hard enough just reading about what Brandi cooked - now there are pictures ??!!



Brandi said:


> Although my tummy is not feeling well, I was really craving fried chicken lol I am filling iffy now lmao! It was worth it.
> 
> Fried chicken, fresh corn on the cob (tons of butter), mashed potatoes with gravy (which my daughter took a scoop of before I took the picture) lol


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's dinner was:

BBQ burger with a tossed salad.
Dessert reese's pieces short bread squares and fresh strawberries picked by my daughter...both desserts dipped in chocolate...but before I could take a pic my daughter took the bowl and was hoarding it lmao!! 

View attachment burgerandsalad.jpg


View attachment reesesshortbread.jpg


View attachment strawberries.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

I hit the Farmers Market this morning so dinner was made completely from ingredients I got there. A DELICIOUS huge salad of various mixed greens, cucumbers, blue cheese, raspberries, edible flowers, with a honey balsamic dressing and a nice big chunk of sourdough bread. PERFECT summer dinner!(well, as perfect as someone without a grill can get LMAO)


----------



## MissToodles

Oh my, I need to get to the farmer's market. There is drool all over the monitor.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Tonight's dinner was:
> 
> BBQ burger with a tossed salad.
> Dessert reese's pieces short bread squares and fresh strawberries picked by my daughter...both desserts dipped in chocolate...but before I could take a pic my daughter took the bowl and was hoarding it lmao!!



That burger....I want!!! Looks great. I need to get a new grill. Haven't had a working one for years. I keep saying "when I have a permanent significant other we'll buy a grill and barbecue all the time." Like...huh? I need a GUY before I'll get a GRILL? What's THAT about??




goofy girl said:


> I hit the Farmers Market this morning so dinner was made completely from ingredients I got there. A DELICIOUS huge salad of various mixed greens, cucumbers, blue cheese, raspberries, edible flowers, with a honey balsamic dressing and a nice big chunk of sourdough bread. PERFECT summer dinner!(well, as perfect as someone without a grill can get LMAO)



I gotta ask 2 things. One...how did the edible flowers taste? And two...when you bought them, were you thinking "these will make for a great pic on the Foodee Board"?? I would have! (heck, that's the REASON I would have bought them. )


----------



## goofy girl

MissToodles said:


> Oh my, I need to get to the farmer's market. There is drool all over the monitor.



I primarily went because my friend is "resident market musician", and I hadn't been to a farmer's market in so long..I was stoked! Definitely going back every Saturday!! I just found out they have them on Wednesday's too! yay!



SoVerySoft said:


> *snip*
> I gotta ask 2 things. One...how did the edible flowers taste? And two...when you bought them, were you thinking "these will make for a great pic on the Foodee Board"?? I would have! (heck, that's the REASON I would have bought them. )



LOL..good questions! The flowers were actually quite peppery tasting! I didn't think they'd have any flavor but they really have a little kick! I think the honey balsamic was perfect with them. And my first thought with the flowers were "OMG, my husband is gonna LOVE this" but kept walking past them and less than a second later my thought was "I'm TOTALLY taking pics for the foodee board!" and picked up a box lol


----------



## goofy girl

I shouldn't have snipped your quote SVS because I have a comment on that too LOL...I finally have a husband, but still no grill!! DO not walk..RUN (ok..drive really fast) to your nearest Sears and get one for yourself!! lol


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> That burger....I want!!! Looks great. I need to get a new grill. Haven't had a working one for years. I keep saying "when I have a permanent significant other we'll buy a grill and barbecue all the time." Like...huh? I need a GUY before I'll get a GRILL? What's THAT about??
> 
> Well I'm starting to date again, and I think if he can't bbq at his place, no use for him lmao  To bbq here at my apt, I have to actually go downstairs and bbq out on the sidewalk/picnic area lmao


----------



## goofy girl

Breakfast today was a chocolate croissant (it was perfect too!! Still a bit soft but nice and flaky) with fresh peaches and raspberries and of course a large coconut iced coffee!


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> Breakfast today was a chocolate croissant (it was perfect too!! Still a bit soft but nice and flaky) with fresh peaches and raspberries and of course a large coconut iced coffee!



*faint*


looks fabulous.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

goofy girl said:


> I hit the Farmers Market this morning so dinner was made completely from ingredients I got there. A DELICIOUS huge salad of various mixed greens, cucumbers, blue cheese, raspberries, edible flowers, with a honey balsamic dressing and a nice big chunk of sourdough bread. PERFECT summer dinner!(well, as perfect as someone without a grill can get LMAO)



That looks lovely! Is that a Courgette (zucchini) or Nasturtium flower there? My granda used to grow nasturtiums and my mum still does. I remember my granda telling us we could eat them but I particularly didnt like the flower taste. However I havent tried them as an adult so I will next time im at my mum's. Although we knew they were edible, they were never used as food although my grandparents grew fruit and vegetables. We did pick dandelion leaves for salads though. 

p.s. Nasturtiums are really really easy to grow, even on a windowsill.


----------



## Brandi

Here is my shrimp asparagus alfredo and my favourite noodles...lol! My daughter ate shrimp for the first time woohoo! 

View attachment shrimp.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Ruby Ripples said:


> That looks lovely! Is that a Courgette (zucchini) or Nasturtium flower there? My granda used to grow nasturtiums and my mum still does. I remember my granda telling us we could eat them but I particularly didnt like the flower taste. However I havent tried them as an adult so I will next time im at my mum's. Although we knew they were edible, they were never used as food although my grandparents grew fruit and vegetables. We did pick dandelion leaves for salads though.
> 
> p.s. Nasturtiums are really really easy to grow, even on a windowsill.



Would you believe I didn't even think to ask the adorable hippie husband and wife that ran the veggie stand?? LOL I just saw "edible flowers $3.50" and grabbed a box LOL..next time I'll ask them. I'm not sure that I exactly loved the flavor...I think I was just so amazed that it HAD it's own distinct flavor I didn't even think about whether or not I liked it!!


----------



## BeaBea

goofy girl said:


> Would you believe I didn't even think to ask the adorable hippie husband and wife that ran the veggie stand?? LOL I just saw "edible flowers $3.50" and grabbed a box LOL..next time I'll ask them. I'm not sure that I exactly loved the flavor...I think I was just so amazed that it HAD it's own distinct flavor I didn't even think about whether or not I liked it!!



Looks like a Nasturtium to me. Courgette flowers are bigger and yellow (or they are here, although I'm sure varieties vary!) Courgette flowers dont taste of very much but Nasturtiums are kind of peppery, like Rocket (which I think you call Arugala)

Just my guess - but I'm happy to pop over for dinner and give the matter some more thought 

Traceyxx


----------



## Risible

Definitely a nasturtium. And, Ruby, you're right - so very, very easy to grow, from seed even. They die back, but if you leave the dying vines on the ground long enough to drop seeds (which look like dried peas), they will readily volunteer the following year, with loads of brilliantly colored flowers.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Thanks everyone for the replies! Risible do you eat the nasturtiums that you grow, or just use them for their pretty flowers and quick coverage of areas.


----------



## Risible

I don't have any growing currently - no room for them! I've grown many over the years, though, and have served them in salads at dinner parties. Only the adventuresome would actually try them.


----------



## SocialbFly

Risible said:


> I don't have any growing currently - no room for them! I've grown many over the years, though, and have served them in salads at dinner parties. Only the adventuresome would actually try them.



hey, i am waiting for pics of our awesome dinner from the other night Ris, um, where are they???


----------



## Risible

I know I posted a pic of homemade cinnamon rolls I made a few weeks ago. But now I'm posting more - I tried a recipe that is "Cinnabon Clone." How could I resist?

I have to say, these rolls are fluffier and sweeter and overall better than the other batch I made. The filling of the first batch was sugar, butter and cinnamon; the filling of this second batch is brown sugar, butter and cinnamon, and is a big improvement (though I forgot to add raisins). The dough is made with milk instead of water; the rest of the ingredients are more or less the same (dough was made in the bread machine again, then hand-rolled, raised, and baked).

For this second batch I made a cream cheese frosting that is awesome! :eat2:

Before frosting







After frosting






And this is what SocialbFly was talking about - Saturday night we enjoyed BLTs with nice thick-cut bacon, freshly picked, vine ripe garden tomatoes and romaine lettuce on homemade hamburger rolls. :eat1:







With the french fries SocialB picked up from Del Taco (it was too hot to cook!)



​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Good grief. Wow. OK, I need to go eat dinner. This is food porn at its best, Dee!

I want BLTs. I want cinnamon buns.

I want.


----------



## Waxwing

When I scrolled down to the cinnamon roll picture, my stomach made a rumble the likes of which has never been heard by mortal man.


----------



## liz (di-va)

those BLTs are insanely gorgeous...you can tell the tomatoes are homegrown. WANT ALL including some luvly cinammon rolls, wow....yum.


----------



## jamie

Dear Risible -

I love you.

- Jamie


----------



## Risible

jamie said:


> Dear Risible -
> 
> I love you.
> 
> - Jamie



Is that a proposal? :blush:


----------



## bigsexy920

OMG your food is like heaven to me I want to live in your kitchen. I promise I'll stay out of the way. 




Risible said:


> I know I posted a pic of homemade cinnamon rolls I made a few weeks ago. But now I'm posting more - I tried a recipe that is "Cinnabon Clone." How could I resist?
> 
> I have to say, these rolls are fluffier and sweeter and overall better than the other batch I made. The filling of the first batch was sugar, butter and cinnamon; the filling of this second batch is brown sugar, butter and cinnamon, and is a big improvement (though I forgot to add raisins). The dough is made with milk instead of water; the rest of the ingredients are more or less the same (dough was made in the bread machine again, then hand-rolled, raised, and baked).
> 
> For this second batch I made a cream cheese frosting that is awesome! :eat2:
> 
> Before frosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After frosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what SocialbFly was talking about - Saturday night we enjoyed BLTs with nice thick-cut bacon, freshly picked, vine ripe garden tomatoes and romaine lettuce on homemade hamburger rolls. :eat1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the french fries SocialB picked up from Del Taco (it was too hot to cook!)
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## mybluice

I now need to wash the tongue slurps off the monitor....lol...and I don't normally like cinnamon rolls.....I do LOVE BLT's and those look divine.....:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

My favourite meal EVER...soulvaki and greek salad. I very rarely have lettuce on my soulvaki cos I put alot of lettuce in my salad. 

View attachment soulvaki.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest

I am so lucky I live near Risible. I should go post that in the "what makes me happy" thread.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> My favourite meal EVER...soulvaki and greek salad. I very rarely have lettuce on my soulvaki cos I put alot of lettuce in my salad.



lovely lovely lovely!!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's dinner, roasted chicken quarter (very crispy skin SVS ) with perogies with sauteed zucchini and onions. The pic is missing the huge amount of sour cream I used. 

View attachment chicken.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi, your meals always sound (and now LOOK) like restaurant meals!

yum.


----------



## Risible

I know these first three pics are gonna resemble the BLTs I posted last weekend - but they're not the same. I found a King's Hawaiian bread clone recipe and gave it a spin - WOW! :smitten: Soft, warm, slightly sweet - a perfect foil for the bacon we stuffed the rolls with. Oh, yummmmmm. 







A close-up of all that soft, warm goodness:






Tower o' goodness. We had some for lunch/dinner too, me with bologna, Bio with salmon (they're perishable, you see. So we had to eat them all. There was just no two ways about it, really.)







And, now, for some real entertainment. Voila, homemade coconut cake:






Alton Brown promised that _this_ would be The Ultimate Coconut Cake. He warned that it would take about 12 hours to make. *Twelve hours.* 






Turns out, that may have been conservative. Between shopping for coconuts (not only were they scarce - they were expensive!), harvesting the milk, preparing the meat for shredding, _shredding_ the meat, making homemade coconut milk, coconut cream and coconut extract, making the cakes, making the frosting, and frosting it - and this was the two of us making it - I think it was closer to 14 hours.






Did I mention the coconut shreds were fresh and unsweetened? The store bought, sweetened stuff in bags doesn't even begin to compare! 

And imitation coconut extract? We did a blind taste test - clear, _huge_ difference between homemade coconut extract (just vodka poured over some fresh coconut shreds and left to steep). I will never use imitation again! In fact, I'm gonna look into making my own vanilla extract.










So was it worth it? Hands down, by far, the best coconut cake I've ever had! The cake was moist and flavorful, the coconut flavor powerful but not overwhelming, the seven-minute frosting was sweet and full of coconut goodness, and the fresh coconut shreds covering it were awesome!




​


----------



## Surlysomething

Risible said:


> I know these first three pics are gonna resemble the BLTs I posted last weekend - but they're not the same. I found a King's Hawaiian bread clone recipe and gave it a spin - WOW! :smitten: Soft, warm, slightly sweet - a perfect foil for the bacon we stuffed the rolls with. Oh, yummmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up of all that soft, warm goodness:​
> 
> 
> Tower o' goodness. We had some for lunch/dinner too, me with bologna, Bio with salmon (they're perishable, you see. So we had to eat them all. There was just no two ways about it, really.)​
> 
> 
> 
> And, now, for some real entertainment. Voila, homemade coconut cake:​
> 
> 
> 
> Alton Brown promised that _this_ would be The Ultimate Coconut Cake. He warned that it would take about 12 hours to make. *Twelve hours.*​
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, that may have been conservative. Between shopping for coconuts (not only were they scarce - they were expensive!), harvesting the milk, preparing the meat for shredding, _shredding_ the meat, making homemade coconut milk, coconut cream and coconut extract, making the cakes, making the frosting, and frosting it - and this was the two of us making it - I think it was closer to 14 hours.​
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the coconut shreds were fresh and unsweetened? The store bought, sweetened stuff in bags doesn't even begin to compare!​
> And imitation coconut extract? We did a blind taste test - clear, _huge_ difference between homemade coconut extract (just vodka poured over some fresh coconut shreds and left to steep). I will never use imitation again! In fact, I'm gonna look into making my own vanilla extract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was it worth it? Hands down, by far, the best coconut cake I've ever had! The cake was moist and flavorful, the coconut flavor powerful but not overwhelming, the seven-minute frosting was sweet and full of coconut goodness, and the fresh coconut shreds covering it were awesome!​


 

Good lord, woman. That is one of the most gorgeous cakes i've ever seen. And I LOVE coconut. Thanks for sharing. (Your food always looks so delicious)

:eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920

O M G that looks SO good !!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> ...And, now, for some real entertainment. Voila, homemade coconut cake....So was it worth it? Hands down, by far, the best coconut cake I've ever had! The cake was moist and flavorful, the coconut flavor powerful but not overwhelming, the seven-minute frosting was sweet and full of coconut goodness, and the fresh coconut shreds covering it were awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OK, now you are just being cruel. 

Holy crap. 

Totally unfair.

But I do thank you from the bottom of my heart for sharing these! Yes, I am a masochist.


----------



## Brandi

I want that cake ...like yesterday!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

OMG that coconut cake.... Im speechless!!!! rep rep rep!!


----------



## Missy9579

Risible said:


> I know these first three pics are gonna resemble the BLTs I posted last weekend - but they're not the same. I found a King's Hawaiian bread clone recipe and gave it a spin - WOW! :smitten: Soft, warm, slightly sweet - a perfect foil for the bacon we stuffed the rolls with. Oh, yummmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up of all that soft, warm goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower o' goodness. We had some for lunch/dinner too, me with bologna, Bio with salmon (they're perishable, you see. So we had to eat them all. There was just no two ways about it, really.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, now, for some real entertainment. Voila, homemade coconut cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alton Brown promised that _this_ would be The Ultimate Coconut Cake. He warned that it would take about 12 hours to make. *Twelve hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, that may have been conservative. Between shopping for coconuts (not only were they scarce - they were expensive!), harvesting the milk, preparing the meat for shredding, _shredding_ the meat, making homemade coconut milk, coconut cream and coconut extract, making the cakes, making the frosting, and frosting it - and this was the two of us making it - I think it was closer to 14 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the coconut shreds were fresh and unsweetened? The store bought, sweetened stuff in bags doesn't even begin to compare!
> 
> And imitation coconut extract? We did a blind taste test - clear, _huge_ difference between homemade coconut extract (just vodka poured over some fresh coconut shreds and left to steep). I will never use imitation again! In fact, I'm gonna look into making my own vanilla extract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was it worth it? Hands down, by far, the best coconut cake I've ever had! The cake was moist and flavorful, the coconut flavor powerful but not overwhelming, the seven-minute frosting was sweet and full of coconut goodness, and the fresh coconut shreds covering it were awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Will you marry me?


----------



## Risible

Thanks, everyone! 

Of course, there is a downside to such an ambitious endeavor (take heed!): Dirty dishes. I think we used just about every pot, pan, utensil, plate, tupperware, counter surface, cake rack, cake pan, bowl, cup, glass, ad nauseum that I own. That's in addition to oven, stovetop, microwave, big food processor, little food processor, big mixer, little mixer ... and, of course, the dishwasher. Something like two full loads, and sinks full of dishes.

I'm exhausted.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I'm fairly sure I'd kill for one of those squishy buns with bacon. You are making me koo-koo.


----------



## Ash

That coconut cake: Oh. my. god. 

I'm totally drooling.


----------



## jamie

Please let it be noted that I have already proposed. 

You need an online cooking show. We will all come and swoon at your feet.

Another homerun, Risible. :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Of course, there is a downside to such an ambitious endeavor (take heed!): Dirty dishes. I think we used just about every pot, pan, utensil, plate, tupperware, counter surface, cake rack, cake pan, bowl, cup, glass, ad nauseum that I own. That's in addition to oven, stovetop, microwave, big food processor, little food processor, big mixer, little mixer ... and, of course, the dishwasher. Something like two full loads, and sinks full of dishes.
> 
> I'm exhausted.



Oh, cool. Sounds like fun. Make me one? 

*ducking*


----------



## panhype

Brandi said:


> My favourite meal EVER...soulvaki and greek salad. I very rarely have lettuce on my soulvaki cos I put alot of lettuce in my salad.


Count me in. As a member of the souvlaki and Greek salad fanclub. Absolutely delicious.

Yours,
Captn Souvlaki


----------



## ValentineBBW

Dying here! Risible, every single pic you have posted is making my mouth water! The rolls, BLTs, buns and Coconut Cake!!! Please, will you adopt me?!?!?! 

If not, will you share the recipe for the King Hawaiian Bread?


----------



## SocialbFly

Risible said:


> Is that a proposal? :blush:



Um..i thought you were MINE???? huuurrruummmffff


----------



## SocialbFly

Risible said:


> I know these first three pics are gonna resemble the BLTs I posted last weekend - but they're not the same. I found a King's Hawaiian bread clone recipe and gave it a spin - WOW! :smitten: Soft, warm, slightly sweet - a perfect foil for the bacon we stuffed the rolls with. Oh, yummmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close-up of all that soft, warm goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower o' goodness. We had some for lunch/dinner too, me with bologna, Bio with salmon (they're perishable, you see. So we had to eat them all. There was just no two ways about it, really.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, now, for some real entertainment. Voila, homemade coconut cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alton Brown promised that _this_ would be The Ultimate Coconut Cake. He warned that it would take about 12 hours to make. *Twelve hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, that may have been conservative. Between shopping for coconuts (not only were they scarce - they were expensive!), harvesting the milk, preparing the meat for shredding, _shredding_ the meat, making homemade coconut milk, coconut cream and coconut extract, making the cakes, making the frosting, and frosting it - and this was the two of us making it - I think it was closer to 14 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the coconut shreds were fresh and unsweetened? The store bought, sweetened stuff in bags doesn't even begin to compare!
> 
> And imitation coconut extract? We did a blind taste test - clear, _huge_ difference between homemade coconut extract (just vodka poured over some fresh coconut shreds and left to steep). I will never use imitation again! In fact, I'm gonna look into making my own vanilla extract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was it worth it? Hands down, by far, the best coconut cake I've ever had! The cake was moist and flavorful, the coconut flavor powerful but not overwhelming, the seven-minute frosting was sweet and full of coconut goodness, and the fresh coconut shreds covering it were awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



bloody hell, i am like Pavlovs dog, slobbering here....


----------



## rainyday

Score! I get way too excited when I experiment and find a man hit in the kitchen. These got two thumbs up today. 

Mayo spiked with hot sauce (salsa picante), cilantro, garlic powder and a little cayenne, spread on whole wheat lavash bread with uncured roast beef and romaine, then rolled.

My wussy palate can't take heat, but surprisingly I liked these as well. The mayo mix adds a lot of flavor. I'll roll them tighter next time though.








And I've never craved coconut cake, but now it's on my WANT and WANT NOW! list. That cake sounds so incredible.


----------



## Waxwing

I remember seeing the coconut cake episode and wondering if it would be as good as it looked. Your pictures confirm it. I'm dying. NEED THAT CAKE.


----------



## Risible

Waxwing said:


> I remember seeing the coconut cake episode and wondering if it would be as good as it looked. Your pictures confirm it. I'm dying. NEED THAT CAKE.



It's actually better than it looked ... and way more labor intensive to make than AB's little 30 minute episode!


----------



## Waxwing

Risible said:


> It's actually better than it looked ... and way more labor intensive to make than AB's little 30 minute episode!



It looks and sounds so worth it, though. I really want to try it sometime, because licking the screen totally isn't working.


----------



## supersoup

my favorite casserole. chicken and stuffing. we had frozen peas as well, which actually tasted way better than they look.











i've posted this dinner before, but oh well. I LOVE IT, DON'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## Risible

Soup, that casserole is good comfort food. I'd make it more often, but hubby won't touch it, and I rarely make it just for myself.

Your's looks especially yummy! :eat2:


----------



## SummerG

supersoup said:


> my favorite casserole. chicken and stuffing. we had frozen peas as well, which actually tasted way better than they look.
> *Pics*
> 
> i've posted this dinner before, but oh well. I LOVE IT, DON'T JUDGE ME.



that looks just like my favorite chicken casserole! Do you put any kind of cheese between the soup & chicken? do you drizzle tons of butter on top?! I neeeeeeeed to know! It looks awesome


----------



## mybluice

I would like the chicken and stuffing casserole recipe please....I think I could make that. All the foods look so yummy. I want the coconut cake too, but I'm too lazy to bake for that long...lol.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Last night I made 2 recipes from my favorite cooking magazine...chicken cordon bleu & pan fried, bacon wrapped green beans. They turned out pretty good if I do say so myself!  

View attachment 101_0337.JPG


----------



## SummerG

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Last night I made 2 recipes from my favorite cooking magazine...chicken cordon bleu & pan fried, bacon wrapped green beans. They turned out pretty good if I do say so myself!



That looks awesome! I've never had homemade chicken cordon bleu, only frozen... now I wanna try the real stuff!


----------



## supersoup

dinner tonight!!

rotisserie chicken breast, pulled apart, provolone, and mayo on a soft kaiser roll. as you can see...i only thought to take a picture after i had already taken a bite, haha. and i only took one. the red-green stuff you see next to it is this zucchini stuff my ma makes. zucchini, tomato sauce, onions and garlic, cooked down. it's gooooooood.


----------



## SoVerySoft

supersoup said:


> dinner tonight!!
> 
> rotisserie chicken breast, pulled apart, provolone, and mayo on a soft kaiser roll. as you can see...i only thought to take a picture after i had already taken a bite, haha. and i only took one. the red-green stuff you see next to it is this zucchini stuff my ma makes. zucchini, tomato sauce, onions and garlic, cooked down. it's gooooooood.



We have a new food photographer. Yay! Love that you took a bite - makes it much easier to see what's going on in that sandwich. Also love that you are generous with the mayo. A girl after my own heart!

Looks yummy.

p.s. love the pen! I have one at work


----------



## Brandi

Dinner tonight...prime rib, roasted garlic potatoes with sour cream and green onion...mexican corn!


----------



## Brandi

sorry forgot to attach lmao! 

View attachment primerib.JPG


----------



## Risible

Ooooo, I love prime rib! Did you prepare a whole roast? How did you cook it? I've never made prime rib, as much as I love it.


----------



## Brandi

It was just a steak. I put it on the grill with a three pepper melody rub and some salt..and cook it to medium well done...and it was very juicy! You should really make one!


----------



## ekmanifest

Risible said:


> Ooooo, I love prime rib! Did you prepare a whole roast? How did you cook it? I've never made prime rib, as much as I love it.


I cook this every so often - it is so yummy ..... pricey, but yummy


----------



## Brandi

I get my prime rib steaks for $1.99 lb..this is a special..about 3 times a month


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I get my prime rib steaks for $1.99 lb..this is a special..about 3 times a month



_**faint!**_


----------



## ekmanifest

my goodness - last time I bought a roast for 4 it was $60 at least


----------



## Brandi

I REALLY watch for this stores specials...I can get boneless skinless chicken breast for $1.99 lbs providing I buy 10 lbs...big deal eh lol
This week, I got 20 skewers with 4 shrimp on each for $8 and butt roast was 59 cents a pound and that is what I'm making the chimis out of!


----------



## Friday

Prime Rib is actually really easy Ris. The hardest part is making sure you have a quality piece of meat. Then just use a good rub on it (we always use one with lots of fresh ground pepper) and slow roast it to whatever degree of doneness you prefer. We always make it on Christmas Eve just because it is so easy and fuss free while you tear around wrapping last minute gifts and worrying about tomorrow's dinner.

And that cake? You're like a crack dealer woman. Thank goodness I dislike 7 minute frosting* intensely or I'd be trying to figure out where I'm going to get 14 hours.

*It's the sweetened egg thing. Custard, meringue...it all grosses me out.


----------



## Risible

Friday said:


> Prime Rib is actually really easy Ris. The hardest part is making sure you have a quality piece of meat. Then just use a good rub on it (we always use one with lots of fresh ground pepper) and slow roast it to whatever degree of doneness you prefer. We always make it on Christmas Eve just because it is so easy and fuss free while you tear around wrapping last minute gifts and worrying about tomorrow's dinner.
> 
> And that cake? You're like a crack dealer woman. Thank goodness I dislike 7 minute frosting* intensely or I'd be trying to figure out where I'm going to get 14 hours.
> 
> *It's the sweetened egg thing. Custard, meringue...it all grosses me out.



I've made any number of pot roasts successfully in the crock pot, but I'd hate to splurge on $40-60 prime rib roast and screw it up ... thanks for the tips, ladies, maybe I'll try it this upcoming holiday season. I can't remember the last time I had prime rib ... and with horseradish - oy! :eat2:

Well, Friday - I know I promised you an alternative to tomato sauce pizza - check out the next post, as I finally got around to it and I'm postin' the results!


----------



## Missy9579

supersoup said:


> my favorite casserole. chicken and stuffing. we had frozen peas as well, which actually tasted way better than they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've posted this dinner before, but oh well. I LOVE IT, DON'T JUDGE ME.




Was this recipe ever posted? I would love to try this.


----------



## Risible

I don't know if you've checked out the peach ice cream thread that Bio posted earlier this week, but in it he describes our little backyard peach tree and how we made homemade peach ice cream to bring to a party. That was last weekend, and the peaches were not quite ripe.

This week, they're juicy, and they're ripe. So when SocialbFly came visiting yesterday, I decided to make her a treat - peach cobbler made with huge, fully ripe, sun-warmed peaches.




​

But I'm getting ahead of myself here, as we enjoyed a delicious dinner of homemade pizza beforehand, and I need to give the details on that first.

I made the dough in the bread machine using a recipe that I've used before - a recipe calling for flat beer as well as the usual bread ingredients. The beer lends the crust a deep yeast flavor that is really complementary to the pizza toppings.

I made two pizzas.

Bio's pizza had a traditional pizza sauce that I quickly assembled with sauteed minced garlic, tomato sauce, tomato paste, loads of fresh basil and seasonings. We spread the sauce on top of the par-baked crust, topped it with slices of fresh tomato, then pepperoni, and, finally, smothered in shredded mozzarella. After baking it for 35 minutes or so, it was quite good; the crust was crisp on the outside, tender inside, the toppings were delicious, and the sauce was good - though not as good as the made-from-scratch pizza sauce starting with fresh pureed garden tomatoes that I made for the last pizza that I posted here.




​

The second pizza was my favorite.

For a while now, I've been wanting to recreate an amazing pizza that I enjoyed years ago - crab alfredo pizza. Dianna was coming over for dinner, so I decided to use that as an excuse to give this extra-rich dish a try.

I started out with the same par-baked pizza crust. I had made an alfredo sauce using a recipe from all recipes.com that started with minced garlic sauteed in butter, then flour whisked in to make a roux, seasonings added, 1/2 and 1/2 added, brought to a boil, heat lowered to a simmer, and cream cheese added and melted. I also added some grated Asiago cheese to give it some tang. Once the sauce had thickened, I took it off the heat and added the flaked crab. I went with two foil pouches of crab from the canned tuna section, and that was pretty good. The store I shopped at had fresh Dungeness, but I didn't want to hassle getting the meat from that. The pouch crab was okay, but not as full-flavored as I'd hoped for.




​
Once the sauce was done, I spread it over the crust, and topped it with fresh mozzarella slices and some shredded mozarella.

Oy, was this pizza good. Wow - so rich, so sinfully rich! The slices weren't huge, and I managed only three, but I was stuffed nevertheless. This recipe is definitely a keeper for entertaining and to impress! Careful though - this pizza oozes!! :eat2:




​

Now back to the cobbler.

Yesterday I had Bio harvest a dozen beautifully ripe peaches earlier in the day. We blanched them to be able to slip the skins off, sliced them up, tossed them with sugar and lots of cinnamon, and spread them out in the pans. That's right - pans. My idea was to make one for Di and me, and one for Bio, who wasn't gonna want to share his pan, I knew. 




​
I plucked another recipe from allrecipe.com for this peach cobbler. The topping was simple - flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, with shortening and butter cut in, and then milk added (though I used cream, not one to miss a trick :happy. Once I had the dough assembled, I added some butter to hot water and poured this over the peaches, then dropped the dough by spoonfuls on top of the peaches. They baked for a long time - about 1-1/2 hours.

I would probably do a couple things differently with this recipe next time, but I was very happy with it overall. I thought the hot water poured over the peaches would make it a soupy mess, but, surprisingly, the cooked peaches reduced down to almost a jam-like consistency; sweet, but not too sweet. The cobbler topping was not unlike vanilla cake. I've made many peach cobblers before, and the topping had always come out more biscuit-like then cake-like; I prefer the tender cake-like consistency. 

Of course, I served it hot, with French vanilla ice cream alongside.




​


----------



## SocialbFly

Risible said:


> I don't know if you've checked out the peach ice cream thread that Bio posted earlier this week, but in it he describes our little backyard peach tree and how we made homemade peach ice cream to bring to a party. That was last weekend, and the peaches were not quite ripe.
> 
> This week, they're juicy, and they're ripe. So when SocialbFly came visiting yesterday, I decided to make her a treat - peach cobbler made with huge, fully ripe, sun-warmed peaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> But I'm getting ahead of myself here, as we enjoyed a delicious dinner of homemade pizza beforehand, and I need to give the details on that first.
> 
> I made the dough in the bread machine using a recipe that I've used before - a recipe calling for flat beer as well as the usual bread ingredients. The beer lends the crust a deep yeast flavor that is really complementary to the pizza toppings.
> 
> I made two pizzas.
> 
> Bio's pizza had a traditional pizza sauce that I quickly assembled with sauteed minced garlic, tomato sauce, tomato paste, loads of fresh basil and seasonings. We spread the sauce on top of the par-baked crust, topped it with slices of fresh tomato, then pepperoni, and, finally, smothered in shredded mozzarella. After baking it for 35 minutes or so, it was quite good; the crust was crisp on the outside, tender inside, the toppings were delicious, and the sauce was good - though not as good as the made-from-scratch pizza sauce starting with fresh pureed garden tomatoes that I made for the last pizza that I posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> The second pizza was my favorite.
> 
> For a while now, I've been wanting to recreate an amazing pizza that I enjoyed years ago - crab alfredo pizza. Dianna was coming over for dinner, so I decided to use that as an excuse to give this extra-rich dish a try.
> 
> I started out with the same par-baked pizza crust. I had made an alfredo sauce using a recipe from all recipes.com that started with minced garlic sauteed in butter, then flour whisked in to make a roux, seasonings added, 1/2 and 1/2 added, brought to a boil, heat lowered to a simmer, and cream cheese added and melted. I also added some grated Asiago cheese to give it some tang. Once the sauce had thickened, I took it off the heat and added the flaked crab. I went with two foil pouches of crab from the canned tuna section, and that was pretty good. The store I shopped at had fresh Dungeness, but I didn't want to hassle getting the meat from that. The pouch crab was okay, but not as full-flavored as I'd hoped for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Once the sauce was done, I spread it over the crust, and topped it with fresh mozzarella slices and some shredded mozarella.
> 
> Oy, was this pizza good. Wow - so rich, so sinfully rich! The slices weren't huge, and I managed only three, but I was stuffed nevertheless. This recipe is definitely a keeper for entertaining and to impress! Careful though - this pizza oozes!! :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Now back to the cobbler.
> 
> Yesterday I had Bio harvest a dozen beautifully ripe peaches earlier in the day. We blanched them to be able to slip the skins off, sliced them up, tossed them with sugar and lots of cinnamon, and spread them out in the pans. That's right - pans. My idea was to make one for Di and me, and one for Bio, who wasn't gonna want to share his pan, I knew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I plucked another recipe from allrecipe.com for this peach cobbler. The topping was simple - flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, with shortening and butter cut in, and then milk added (though I used cream, not one to miss a trick :happy. Once I had the dough assembled, I added some butter to hot water and poured this over the peaches, then dropped the dough by spoonfuls on top of the peaches. They baked for a long time - about 1-1/2 hours.
> 
> I would probably do a couple things differently with this recipe next time, but I was very happy with it overall. I thought the hot water poured over the peaches would make it a soupy mess, but, surprisingly, the cooked peaches reduced down to almost a jam-like consistency; sweet, but not too sweet. The cobbler topping was not unlike vanilla cake. I've made many peach cobblers before, and the topping had always come out more biscuit-like then cake-like; I prefer the tender cake-like consistency.
> 
> Of course, I served it hot, with French vanilla ice cream alongside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



HEY!!! I forgot to take and eat some cobbler, DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those pics are food porn....then there is the present in the peach  I can't give you rep again yet, but this deserves it, lordy it was good...


----------



## ekmanifest

ohmmigod you are evil, ris ... plain evil:eat2:


----------



## Friday

*O.M.G.*


----------



## Santaclear

Wow! :doh::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2: (And what Friday said.)


----------



## supersoup

BigCutieViolet said:


> Was this recipe ever posted? I would love to try this.



i'll post it when i get off work today!



bio and ris...you're KILLIN me with the fresh peach deliciousness...oy!!


----------



## NancyGirl74

supersoup said:


> i'll post it when i get off work today!
> 
> 
> 
> bio and ris...you're KILLIN me with the fresh peach deliciousness...oy!!




I'm glad Violet asked because I was just about to. Looks so yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Aurora1

Sweet Tooth said:


> I had 3 staff members with birthdays in a very short period of time. I'd gotten stuff for cupcakes, in hopes I'd have time to make some. Ha. But I wanted something individually decorated. They didn't turn out quite like I wanted due to using the cut brownies [used a plain circle cutter] instead of smaller topped cupcakes [for which I would have had enough of the toppings I planned to use], but they were reasonably cute and very tasty. One person is nicknamed "Bumblebee" and her work partner is "Ladybug", hence the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my lazy, but tasty dinner from Thursday night. I got home and the skies just opened up, so I wasn't about to go out myself to get something. Loved the look of the herbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I considered taking pics of my omelette this morning. It was divine. However, I didn't want to share it with anyone, not even in pictoral form.



Is that Pizza Hut Meat Lovers pan pizza???? Are you toying with me??? Dear god....why do I look at this thread .....it makes me veryyyyyyyyyyyyy hungry LOL

Seriously though, those cupcakes look very cute....I think I am going to try to make them with my daughter this week...she would love it!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Aurora1 said:


> Is that Pizza Hut Meat Lovers pan pizza???? Are you toying with me??? Dear god....why do I look at this thread .....it makes me veryyyyyyyyyyyyy hungry LOL
> 
> Seriously though, those cupcakes look very cute....I think I am going to try to make them with my daughter this week...she would love it!



It's a local pizza place's all-meat pizza. [They add mushrooms, to which I am allergic, so none on there.]

The cupcakes aren't cupcakes. They're brownies that were a sheet from a local deli cut with round biscuit cutters. Either way, I think they'll be cute. I also considered making the bees with yellow and brown licorice, but I didn't have enough yellow. Regardless of what you guys use, enjoy making them!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Dearest Risible - I have always stated to anyone that knew me that I have absolutely no desire or need to ever visit the state of California. As of this date, I am hereby amending that statement. 

My statement shall now be that if I were to ever go to California, it would be to Bio&Risible's house. And I would roam their garden and then sit with the Master Chef and her assistant while she graced me with the delicacies she has born in her kitchen.:eat1::eat2::smitten:

Eating at Bio&Risible's house is now being added to my bucket list.:bow:


----------



## supersoup

i posted the chicken recipe in the recipes from everyday photos thread.

and i want some more now, haha.


----------



## JeanC

Today's lunch, tomatoes and cheese on a Parmesan bagel:










Friday's lunch at Dick's Drive in in Spokane WA:

Whammy (2 patties, 2 cheese, pickles, ketchup, mustard, no onions)





Whammy and fries





Half inhaled Whammy 





Onion rings





Fries and tarter sauce


----------



## Brandi

I really HATE not being able to have deep fried foods!:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

JeanC said:


> Today's lunch, tomatoes and cheese on a Parmesan bagel...(snip)...



wow wow wow...another food porn contributor!! Everything looked drool-worthy!


----------



## Waxwing

Risible, I am pricing flights to your house.


----------



## That1BigGirl

The adults birthday cake (red velvet with homemade vanilla icing and shaved chocolate)






The birthday girl's cake- (it's supposed to be a jewelry box, but I had to slap it together too quickly for it to be cute)- Butter cake and chocolate icing


----------



## Surlysomething

That1BigGirl said:


> The adults birthday cake (red velvet with homemade vanilla icing and shaved chocolate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday girl's cake- (it's supposed to be a jewelry box, but I had to slap it together too quickly for it to be cute)- Butter cake and chocolate icing


 

Mmm..chocolate. Mmmmm...icing.

They look great!


----------



## Surlysomething

Chilliwack corn (the best in the world), baked chicken and creamy delicious mashed potatoes.


:eat2:


----------



## That1BigGirl

Surlysomething said:


> Chilliwack corn (the best in the world), baked chicken and creamy delicious mashed potatoes.
> :eat2:



I love that corn! They call it Peaches and Cream corn around here. It's soooo sweet and yummy!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Beautiful cakes! And yummy looking too! :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Surlysomething said:


> Chilliwack corn (the best in the world), baked chicken and creamy delicious mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> :eat2:



Looks so good! I LOVE corn on the cob!!


----------



## Shosh

This is the best thread ever. The pics are amazing.


----------



## AlethaBBW

JeanC said:


> Whammy (2 patties, 2 cheese, pickles, ketchup, mustard, no onions)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whammy and fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half inhaled Whammy



For some reason, that whammy is the best looking thing I've ever seen. I want to spend quality time with it and bring it home to meet my mother.

Of course, I'm beginning to feel the same way about Risible after seeing the most recent batch of food pics...


----------



## Risible

You guys are killing me! I just ate breakfast - why do I feel starved?? :eat2:

Surly, we grew that Peaches 'n Cream corn last year - it was called a "triple sweet" corn in the seed catalog - how could we resist? :eat2: Wow, that meal looks awesome, hard to beat that combo! 


Surlysomething said:


> Chilliwack corn (the best in the world), baked chicken and creamy delicious mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> :eat2:


----------



## That1BigGirl

Last night we had Flounder cooked in butter, rosemary, pepper, garlic and a dash of salt and stir fried veggies:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

That1BigGirl said:


> Last night we had Flounder cooked in butter, rosemary, pepper, garlic and a dash of salt and stir fried veggies:



Holy mother of God, that fish looks perfect! *swoon*


----------



## That1BigGirl

I gotta say, I've never really cooked fish (as in not fish sticks or fried LOL) before... and it was really good. I probably could have used a little less butter I guess, but then it may have browned more than I like.


----------



## SoVerySoft

That1BigGirl said:


> ... birthday girl's cake- (it's supposed to be a jewelry box, but I had to slap it together too quickly for it to be cute)- Butter cake and chocolate icing



OK, that's too cool for words. What a great idea!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

That1BigGirl said:


> I gotta say, I've never really cooked fish (as in not fish sticks or fried LOL) before... and it was really good. I probably could have used a little less butter I guess, but then it may have browned more than I like.



Less butter? I don't understand the concept 

I agree with Ruby - that looks yummy!


----------



## JeanC

One nice thing about going to pagan gatherings, you never have to worry about going hungry 






not only to die for dolmas:






but gluten free foods so everyone can enjoy (in this case flat bread):






On a recent trip up to Spokane, we hit my favorite Asian market out on Sprague (who just moved into a nice older building with nice art deco designs) and I picked up a package of my favorite snack crack, shrimp chips or prawn crackers. They look like little plastic disc when you open the package:






but when they meet hot oil:






They blossom into seriously good eats  :


----------



## Ruby Ripples

JeanC said:


> One nice thing about going to pagan gatherings, you never have to worry about going hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not only to die for dolmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but gluten free foods so everyone can enjoy (in this case flat bread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a recent trip up to Spokane, we hit my favorite Asian market out on Sprague (who just moved into a nice older building with nice art deco designs) and I picked up a package of my favorite snack crack, shrimp chips or prawn crackers. They look like little plastic disc when you open the package:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but when they meet hot oil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They blossom into seriously good eats  :



Thats it, Im becoming pagan!  I LOVE prawn crackers. We get a bag of them free with every chinese food delivery! I love them best when I get special fried rice. i sprinkle some soy sauce on each cracker then fill them up with rice and meat to make a little pie, then eat them like that. I've done that since I was about five yrs old, it's a tradition lol.


----------



## JeanC

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thats it, Im becoming pagan!  I LOVE prawn crackers. We get a bag of them free with every chinese food delivery! I love them best when I get special fried rice. i sprinkle some soy sauce on each cracker then fill them up with rice and meat to make a little pie, then eat them like that. I've done that since I was about five yrs old, it's a tradition lol.



Oooooohhhhh! I usually eat them as is with a sprinkling of salt, I am going to have to make some next time I make something Asian and give that a try  I also like to dip them into hubby's Keister sauce (a to die for honey and mustard sauce he makes) that makes them taste yummy. All I can say about what is in it is honey, mustard (yellow), minced garlic, butter (not margarine, it won't work), sesame seeds and a couple other ingredients he won't say.


----------



## That1BigGirl

JeanC said:


> One nice thing about going to pagan gatherings, you never have to worry about going hungry



That all looked WONDERFUL!


----------



## JeanC

That1BigGirl said:


> That all looked WONDERFUL!



It was. Unfortunately when dinnertime came around I was tired and didn't get any pics of the totally scrumptious BBQ one of our members did. He pit cooked a brisket, a couple racks of pork ribs and a pork loin. All wrapped in banana leaves and cooked for 8 hours on top of the coals and under a blanket of dirt. 

As I said, you never go home hungry from a pagan gathering LOL.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

JeanC said:


> Oooooohhhhh! I usually eat them as is with a sprinkling of salt, I am going to have to make some next time I make something Asian and give that a try  I also like to dip them into hubby's Keister sauce (a to die for honey and mustard sauce he makes) that makes them taste yummy. All I can say about what is in it is honey, mustard (yellow), minced garlic, butter (not margarine, it won't work), sesame seeds and a couple other ingredients he won't say.



lol thats so cute that your husband has a secret recipe! That dip sounds good though - oddly enough I HATE honey on its own and mustard too, but honey mustard dressing i love!


----------



## jamie

I was cleaning off my camera this morning and found this. It is from about a month ago. This looks kind of boring, but tasted wonderful. Found the recipe while searching for vegetarian meals on foodtv.com. From Giada's Everyday Italian. It was fresh and tangy and very good. (recipe here)

Lemon Parm Spaghetti with Basil (I swear it is in there), Italian Greens salad with Roasted Walnuts and steamed veggies.







I wish I had taken a pic last night. We recently went to a birthday dinner for a friend at P.F. Changs and I had the Hot and Sour Eggplant and fell in love. I had bought some baby eggplants and searched for a recipe that would be similar to what we had had at the restaurant and whipped them up last night. Very tasty - and pretty - next time, I will remember the camera!


----------



## Surlysomething

jamie said:


> I was cleaning off my camera this morning and found this. It is from about a month ago. This looks kind of boring, but tasted wonderful. Found the recipe while searching for vegetarian meals on foodtv.com. From Giada's Everyday Italian. It was fresh and tangy and very good. (recipe here)
> 
> Lemon Parm Spaghetti with Basil (I swear it is in there), Italian Greens salad with Roasted Walnuts and steamed veggies.
> 
> 
> I wish I had taken a pic last night. We recently went to a birthday dinner for a friend at P.F. Changs and I had the Hot and Sour Eggplant and fell in love. I had bought some baby eggplants and searched for a recipe that would be similar to what we had had at the restaurant and whipped them up last night. Very tasty - and pretty - next time, I will remember the camera!




It looks delicious, Jamie


----------



## Brandi

View attachment 1.JPG

This is the rice paper

View attachment 2.JPG

This is the cheesecake mixture on the rice paper

View attachment 3.JPG

I added chocolate chips, sometimes I add milk chocolate chips and white chips...YUM

View attachment 4.JPG

The other's I made lol

View attachment 5.JPG

In the frying pan


----------



## Brandi

View attachment 6.JPG

Fried

View attachment 7.JPG

Ooooooeeeeyyyyy GGGGoooeeeyyyyy chocolate cheesecake goodness! You may see some blueberry there as well..YUM

This is my fried cheesecake! It's great with caramel on it..and ice cream


----------



## Brandi

View attachment chimis.JPG

This is from last week, my homemade chimis

View attachment dayone.JPG

This is my day one on my new way of eating.


lol btw, those pics from my fried cheesecake was taken weeks ago lmao! I'm almost tempted to make more.

In the summer I use paper plates at times ...I hate dishes


----------



## That1BigGirl

Note to self... do NOT view this thread while hungry.

You all... wow. Great cooks around here... seems like a global, house visiting to taste dinner is in order. hehehe


----------



## Risible

That1BigGirl said:


> Note to self... do NOT view this thread while hungry.
> 
> You all... wow. Great cooks around here... seems like a global, house visiting to taste dinner is in order. hehehe



Ha! I always seem to find myself in front of the computer before dinner, scraping my eyeballs off the monitor, appetite _pumped_!

*Jamie *- Oh, yummy - your pasta dinner looks wonderful! Simple, yet satisfying! I've made lemon parm risotto before - what a great combo! Hey, I made a tortilla soup last night sans chicken - it could have been vegetarian, but for the chicken broth I used, which could easily be replaced with vegetable broth or stock. I have a pic below.

*Brandi* - ooooo, baby, that's some drool-worthy food there. How about posting the recipe for the fried cheesecake? My hubby would love that!


----------



## Risible

I saw a recipe recently for tortilla soup, and I've been craving it since then. Decided to give it a try last night. I omitted the chicken that is traditional in tortilla soup and used diced potatoes to give it substance. I started with the taters, frying them in hot oil while I cut some stale corn tortillas into strips, tossing them in a bit of oil, s&p and getting them into the oven on a cookie sheet to bake. I then diced up an onion and added that to the pot, followed by spices (chili powder, s&p, garlic powder and bay leaves), then a can of diced mild green chilis. After the taters were pretty soft I added a can of San Marzano crushed tomatoes and a quart of chicken broth, and let it simmer for 15 minutes or so before adding the kernels off of a freshly picked ear of corn.

When the tortilla strips were crispy, I ladled some of the soup into a bowl, topped it with the strips, then topped that with a gremolata of parsley, cilantro and garlic mashed with sea salt.

It was really tasty, though next time I think I'll top the soup with some Monterey Jack, then the strips, then the gremolata.




​
I tried something new for my hubby - fried corn. We grow our own corn, a super sweet variety, and usually I just microwave it with a little s&p and some butter - hard to beat that. So this time I cut the kernels off two ears and fried them up in some butter and a little bit of oil, sprinkling them with a little s&p.

Yummy. :eat2:




​
This is the third year of our grapes - Red Flame and Thompson seedless.





​

I guess the vines like their home, because this year they produced heavily; this was the first year we allowed them to bear fruit, though the grapes were very small due to them not being thinned out. I snacked on a few bunches of these deliciously sweet and crisp chilled grapes this afternoon. 

Delicious!​



​


----------



## Surlysomething

Risible said:


> I saw a recipe recently for tortilla soup, and I've been craving it since then. Decided to give it a try last night. I omitted the chicken that is traditional in tortilla soup and used diced potatoes to give it substance. I started with the taters, frying them in hot oil while I cut some stale corn tortillas into strips, tossing them in a bit of oil, s&p and getting them into the oven on a cookie sheet to bake. I then diced up an onion and added that to the pot, followed by spices (chili powder, s&p, garlic powder and bay leaves), then a can of diced mild green chilis. After the taters were pretty soft I added a can of San Marzano crushed tomatoes and a quart of chicken broth, and let it simmer for 15 minutes or so before adding the kernels off of a freshly picked ear of corn.
> 
> When the tortilla strips were crispy, I ladled some of the soup into a bowl, topped it with the strips, then topped that with a gremolata of parsley, cilantro and garlic mashed with sea salt.
> 
> It was really tasty, though next time I think I'll top the soup with some Monterey Jack, then the strips, then the gremolata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something new for my hubby - fried corn. We grow our own corn, a super sweet variety, and usually I just microwave it with a little s&p and some butter - hard to beat that. So this time I cut the kernels off two ears and fried them up in some butter and a little bit of oil, sprinkling them with a little s&p.
> 
> Yummy. :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third year of our grapes - Red Flame and Thompson seedless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the vines like their home, because this year they produced heavily; this was the first year we allowed them to bear fruit, though the grapes were very small due to them not being thinned out. I snacked on a few bunches of these deliciously sweet and crisp chilled grapes this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Delicious!​


 

Your food always looks amazing. But these grapes? Pure gorgeous.


----------



## Red

Risible said:


> I saw a recipe recently for tortilla soup, and I've been craving it since then. Decided to give it a try last night. I omitted the chicken that is traditional in tortilla soup and used diced potatoes to give it substance. I started with the taters, frying them in hot oil while I cut some stale corn tortillas into strips, tossing them in a bit of oil, s&p and getting them into the oven on a cookie sheet to bake. I then diced up an onion and added that to the pot, followed by spices (chili powder, s&p, garlic powder and bay leaves), then a can of diced mild green chilis. After the taters were pretty soft I added a can of San Marzano crushed tomatoes and a quart of chicken broth, and let it simmer for 15 minutes or so before adding the kernels off of a freshly picked ear of corn.
> 
> When the tortilla strips were crispy, I ladled some of the soup into a bowl, topped it with the strips, then topped that with a gremolata of parsley, cilantro and garlic mashed with sea salt.
> 
> It was really tasty, though next time I think I'll top the soup with some Monterey Jack, then the strips, then the gremolata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I tried something new for my hubby - fried corn. We grow our own corn, a super sweet variety, and usually I just microwave it with a little s&p and some butter - hard to beat that. So this time I cut the kernels off two ears and fried them up in some butter and a little bit of oil, sprinkling them with a little s&p.
> 
> Yummy. :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This is the third year of our grapes - Red Flame and Thompson seedless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> I guess the vines like their home, because this year they produced heavily; this was the first year we allowed them to bear fruit, though the grapes were very small due to them not being thinned out. I snacked on a few bunches of these deliciously sweet and crisp chilled grapes this afternoon.
> 
> Delicious!​
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I absolutley love your posts Risible, they always really inspire me. I don't have a garden at my flat but I am on the waiting list for the local allotments which I hope to get on within the next year. I can't wait to start growing my own food, it looks so satisfying. :happy:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Those all look wonderful Risible, the grapes just look beautiful!!! In a country where we cant grow anything much more exotic than rutabagas, cabbage and potatoes, your crops are sooo exotic!!


----------



## Yelsa

JeanC said:


> Oooooohhhhh! I usually eat them as is with a sprinkling of salt, I am going to have to make some next time I make something Asian and give that a try  I also like to dip them into hubby's Keister sauce (a to die for honey and mustard sauce he makes) that makes them taste yummy. All I can say about what is in it is honey, mustard (yellow), minced garlic, butter (not margarine, it won't work), sesame seeds and a couple other ingredients he won't say.



They also work really well with a peanut satay sauce to dip them in. Unfortunately the Chinese places around here ruin them by putting far too much salt on them.


----------



## jamie

Yummy, Ris! Fried corn always makes me do the happy dance! :eat2:


----------



## Cat

Risible,
The grapes look delectable and very inspirational.
I've never tried growing anything but Concord. 

The fried corn looks delish, too. I'm going to have to try that.

Thanks!


----------



## Risible

Cat said:


> Risible,
> The grapes look delectable and very inspirational.
> I've never tried growing anything but Concord.
> 
> The fried corn looks delish, too. I'm going to have to try that.
> 
> Thanks!



Cat, if you have success with the Concords, you'll be able to grow these. You live in a warm, dry climate; I would think grapes would do really well for you. They're so easy to grow, provide nice shade on a pergola during summer and are surprisingly drought tolerant. Win- win!

Do you make wine with your Concords?


----------



## Tracy

Risible said:


> And, now, for some real entertainment. Voila, homemade coconut cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alton Brown promised that _this_ would be The Ultimate Coconut Cake. He warned that it would take about 12 hours to make. *Twelve hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, that may have been conservative. Between shopping for coconuts (not only were they scarce - they were expensive!), harvesting the milk, preparing the meat for shredding, _shredding_ the meat, making homemade coconut milk, coconut cream and coconut extract, making the cakes, making the frosting, and frosting it - and this was the two of us making it - I think it was closer to 14 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the coconut shreds were fresh and unsweetened? The store bought, sweetened stuff in bags doesn't even begin to compare!
> 
> And imitation coconut extract? We did a blind taste test - clear, _huge_ difference between homemade coconut extract (just vodka poured over some fresh coconut shreds and left to steep). I will never use imitation again! In fact, I'm gonna look into making my own vanilla extract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was it worth it? Hands down, by far, the best coconut cake I've ever had! The cake was moist and flavorful, the coconut flavor powerful but not overwhelming, the seven-minute frosting was sweet and full of coconut goodness, and the fresh coconut shreds covering it were awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



Oh my goodness. I want the cake! The whole cake! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crap.

The best cake ever is back.


:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Risible said:


> *Brandi* - ooooo, baby, that's some drool-worthy food there. How about posting the recipe for the fried cheesecake? My hubby would love that!



Just make or buy your favourite cheesecake, preferably without crust and fruit topping. Cut it to the amount you want in the rice paper. 
Add your favourite toppings or favourite chocolate bar (cut into pieces)
Roll it up and fry!


----------



## Brandi

View attachment burgers.JPG

At the beach today with my daughter and nephew, made some burgers. Sorry after we ate them I realized I should have taken a pic of the whole burger with lettuce, tomato, onion, cheese, ketchup and mayo.

View attachment fudge.JPG

I also made some fudge and remembered to take a pic after my daughter man-handled it. Still tastes good. Cream cheese cookie crumble smartie fudge and raspberry cheesecake fudge.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> View attachment 47876
> 
> At the beach today with my daughter and nephew, made some burgers. Sorry after we ate them I realized I should have taken a pic of the whole burger with lettuce, tomato, onion, cheese, ketchup and mayo.
> 
> View attachment 47877
> 
> I also made some fudge and remembered to take a pic after my daughter man-handled it. Still tastes good. Cream cheese cookie crumble smartie fudge and raspberry cheesecake fudge.



Great pics! (someone found her macro setting! see? nice and clear now!) Those look like Bubba Burgers...are they? And that fudge...looks and sounds great.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Great pics! (someone found her macro setting! see? nice and clear now!) Those look like Bubba Burgers...are they? And that fudge...looks and sounds great.



Thanks for telling me about the macro button..wooohhooo
The burgers are what we call bear paws, 100% real lean ground beef. SSSoooo good!
The fudge I made for my daughter and nephew...it's now all gone!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SoVerySoft said:


> Great pics! (someone found her macro setting! see? nice and clear now!) Those look like Bubba Burgers...are they? And that fudge...looks and sounds great.



I agree, they look like what we call Bubba Burgers which are awesome. Also, Brandi, can you post the recipe for the cream cheese fudge in the recipe thread? It just looks too good to pass up.


----------



## Brandi

The diabetic coma fudge in the recipe thread now lmao!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Brandi said:


> The diabetic coma fudge in the recipe thread now lmao!



Thank you so much Brandi! I have everything in the house except for the unsweetened chocolate. I will add it to the shopping list. I will attempt this later next week after Tropical Storm Fay (please, don't become a hurricane) has passed by and left my house standing, please, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Brandi

DumbAssBunny said:


> Thank you so much Brandi! I have everything in the house except for the unsweetened chocolate. I will add it to the shopping list. I will attempt this later next week after Tropical Storm Fay (please, don't become a hurricane) has passed by and left my house standing, please, thankyouverymuch!



I will pray for you as well...god you must be scared!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Brandi said:


> I will pray for you as well...god you must be scared!



Thank you for that Brandi. I don't want to hijack this thread, but I would certainly appreciate any prayers from my foodie friends until this thing passes. Unfortunately, we were hit in 2004 with Hurricane Charley and thankfully had minimal damage, but suffered thru 13 days without power (or a/c) in the middle of August. So if anyone is watching the storm and sees it heading into Charlotte Harbor, please think of me and send good wishes.

*goes back to paying bills and preparing for a possible storm while pretending she is calm (and hoping Fay follows her example)*

OK, back to our previous topic of great everyday food!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Christine, I will absolutely keep you in my thoughts - when is it supposed to hit, if it does?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SoVerySoft said:


> Christine, I will absolutely keep you in my thoughts - when is it supposed to hit, if it does?



Thank you Randi! Right now it looks like Tuesday afternoon. They adjusted the track to say Tampa, but that is what they said for Charley and Charlotte Harbor just drew that damn storm in. I live right near Charlotte Harbor so we really do not want it to come this way. Not that I am wishing it on anyone else either. 
So, hubby is going to Walmart tonite for some supplies and I am definitely adding some junk snacks to the list. I am usually more of a sweet than a salty, but I think some salty and crunchy might be needed for this shindig.


----------



## Risible

DAB, you're in my thoughts and prayers as well ... how scary!  Do keep us posted, k?


----------



## JeanC

Lots of good thoughts Dab, sounds like you guys know what to do if it does hit.


----------



## JeanC

If anyone ever comes up my way, I highly recomend a wonderful little joint in Lewiston ID called Effie's. Effie's is:







Which is:






A 1lb burger on a special bun with the works (onions on the side for us as hubby likes them, I don't), with both swiss and american cheese.

An Effie burger is big:






We also had the medium fries, curly in this case:






The hubby and I split one:





Serious yum:






You can order a half an Effie, a double Effie or the New Effie which has grilled onions, mushrooms and ham. We haven't tried one of those yet:


----------



## Missy9579

JeanC said:


> If anyone ever comes up my way, I highly recomend a wonderful little joint in Lewiston ID called Effie's. Effie's is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1lb burger on a special bun with the works (onions on the side for us as hubby likes them, I don't), with both swiss and american cheese.
> 
> An Effie burger is big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had the medium fries, curly in this case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hubby and I split one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can order a half an Effie, a double Effie or the New Effie which has grilled onions, mushrooms and ham. We haven't tried one of those yet:




Thats my kind of joint!

I love the hand comparison, that was a great idea!


----------



## JeanC

BigCutieViolet said:


> Thats my kind of joint!
> 
> I love the hand comparison, that was a great idea!



It is our kind of joint for sure. The hand idea was the gal who runs the place's idea and I'll have to remember it if we run into another place with big burgers that are this good


----------



## ValentineBBW

JeanC said:


> It is our kind of joint for sure. The hand idea was the gal who runs the place's idea and I'll have to remember it if we run into another place with big burgers that are this good



This place looks like one of the places they like to feature on Food Networks "Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives". Are you familiar with the show? It might be worth a shot to submit it to the show as a viewer/local favorite.


----------



## Brandi

tonights dinner, shrimp alfredo with broccoli and carrots
View attachment shrimpalfredo.JPG
!


----------



## Risible

What, these? Oh, just a little something I feasted on today for brunch ... breakfast sammiches with bacon, egg and _*homemade English muffins*_. Yeah, I posted these same sammiches a couple weeks ago, but those were Thompson's English muffins ... these are Risible's English muffins ... a world of difference.


But back to those in a bit. :eat2:



So, I love scampi, only I'm not crazy about shrimp. I decided to switch things up a bit and use scallops instead. Have you ever made scampi? It's really easy to make: I minced about ten cloves of garlic and chopped up some scallions, and sauteed both in a stick of butter and a tablespoon or so of olive oil. When the garlic started to brown, I added a pound of sweet sea scallops, letting them poach in the butter and their own juices. I removed them when they turned opaque and set them aside, then added a generous slug of dry white wine to the pan, followed by a couple cups of chicken broth to make the sauce, turned the heat down and let it reduce.






In the meantime, cooked up some angelhair pasta while the sauce simmered and came together. I added the cooked pasta to the sauce, put the scallops back in and added a good cup of grated Parm and some red pepper flakes, 'cause I like it hot that way.






Insanely good, and very rich, though the broth helped cut some of that richness. I would definitely make this again; I want to try it with portabello mushrooms. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​ 


Back to the English muffins ... I got the inspiration from my friend Red Velvet, who had posted a pic in her Clubhouse blog* some months of some insanely yummy-looking homemade English muffins she had whipped up. I have lusted after homemade English muffins since then.






Turns out, they are thrillingly easy to make. Of course, I prefer using my bread machine to make the dough, so I googled a recipe and set the breadmaker to have the dough ready this morning. I divided and shaped the dough into twelve muffins and let them rise. Here's the unusual thing about English muffins - they're cooked in a cast iron pan or griddle, like pancakes.






Yeah, it takes about 5-7 minutes each side. Cool, huh? After letting them cool for a bit, I split them open. Now, they didn't have the nooks and crannies that the store-bought jobs do, but, wow - so tender and tasty! I'll never go back to store bought again! I'm very impressed.






I had the egg-n-bacon, Bio had the bacon and tomato with mayo:







Thought I'd share with you-all the view from my perch on my stool in front of the kitchen sink. My Control Center.







*It's against Clubhouse rules to share anything discussed in the CH outside of the CH; I got RV's permission to do so before posting this. Thanks, Arv! And thanks for the inspiration! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Holy moly. I want to be you. You eat so well! And such a lovely home. *sigh*

Here is my lame contribution (you're a tough act to follow!!) This is scrapple and scrambled eggs. I made them for dinner. I wish I'd thought to add some cut up fruit to the plate. It looks so bare.

View attachment 8-17-scapple3.jpg​


----------



## Cat

Risible said:


> Cat, if you have success with the Concords, you'll be able to grow these. You live in a warm, dry climate; I would think grapes would do really well for you. They're so easy to grow, provide nice shade on a pergola during summer and are surprisingly drought tolerant. Win- win!
> 
> Do you make wine with your Concords?



Oooh, that's good to know! Thanks for the info, Risible!

No, just juice and jam. The juice is especially yummy.


----------



## jamie

Good grief, Ris....have mercy on the rest of us and show us you eating a TV dinner or some Spaghetti-os or something. 

Randi - I love the way your eggs look....perfect!


----------



## sugar and spice

SoVerySoft said:


> Holy moly. I want to be you. You eat so well! And such a lovely home. *sigh*
> 
> Here is my lame contribution (you're a tough act to follow!!) This is scrapple and scrambled eggs. I made them for dinner. I wish I'd thought to add some cut up fruit to the plate. It looks so bare.
> 
> View attachment 47952​



YUMMMMMMM SCRAPPLE!!!! :eat2: I am so jealous, I can't find scrapple anywhere where I live in Ohio so I only get to have some when I visit my family in Va. I loved seeing your picture Randi you made it nice and crispy just the way I like it. :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW

Risible, you're killing us with your food -- in a wonderful way of course. Yum yum yum!

Would you share the recipe for the English Muffins?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Last night I made Artichoke chicken with a side salad and sweet potato pie for dessert. It was the first pie I ever made! Woo-Hoo!  I am so addicted to Allrecipes.com!! I'm always trying new (and easy!) recipes. *Sorry for the "not-so-clear" pics, I need a new camera!* 

View attachment 101_0582.JPG


View attachment 101_0585.JPG


View attachment 101_0580.JPG


View attachment 101_0589.JPG


----------



## activistfatgirl

I pledge allegiance to this thread.


----------



## Risible

ValentineBBW said:


> Risible, you're killing us with your food -- in a wonderful way of course. Yum yum yum!
> 
> Would you share the recipe for the English Muffins?



Thanks, Valentine! Actually, I googled "bread machine English muffins" and picked out this recipe.

I'm looking forward to making them again, maybe this time with some whole wheat flour. :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

Home made BBQ chicken with mixed stir fry veggies and corn on the cob. Not bad... I baked the chicken in the oven and left in just long enough for the skin to blacken. Somehow BBQ just tastes better that way, wouldn't you agree?  

PS - I apologize for the grainy quality of the photo. All I have is a little camera phone, and I still don't even know how to use it very well yet. lol 

View attachment BBQ_Chicken.jpg


----------



## Risible

Looks yummy, LJ. I could go for that! :eat2: With a big side of carbs, tho.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Risible said:


> Thanks, Valentine! Actually, I googled "bread machine English muffins" and picked out this recipe.
> 
> I'm looking forward to making them again, maybe this time with some whole wheat flour. :eat2:



Thank you, thank you. I hate weeding through recipes when I know there is a winner out there. I find so often people don't bother to double check ingredients and amounts when posting recipes and the recipe doesn't turn out correctly. This one looks super easy and I predict English Muffins my my future :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Last night I made Artichoke chicken with a side salad and sweet potato pie for dessert. It was the first pie I ever made! Woo-Hoo!  I am so addicted to Allrecipes.com!! I'm always trying new (and easy!) recipes. *Sorry for the "not-so-clear" pics, I need a new camera!*



These look delicious, that side salad looks like almost a meal in itself, i love hard boiled in salad... well in anything really. i love your iris plate and purple mug!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Ruby Ripples said:


> These look delicious, that side salad looks like almost a meal in itself, i love hard boiled in salad... well in anything really. i love your iris plate and purple mug!



Thank you, Thank you, and Thank you!  The plates we use for dinner are actually dessert dishes, that way we don't eat so much! LOL! 

The salad was quite simple...hard boiled egg, shredded cheese, grape tomatoes and romaine lettuce. I used light ranch dressing. Brian likes Italian.
And my son doesn't like dressing at all which is probably a good thing!

As for the Iris plates, they too, are dessert plates, which we got as a wedding gift. Brian actually picked them out for our wedding registry! He has pretty good taste for a "guy"! The purple mug, lol, my hubby bought at the dollar store...on sale for $0.60! We're bargain shoppers! 

Thanks again for all the comments!! Made me smile!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I decided to try a hand at baking an old Pennsylvania Dutch favorite...Shoo-fly pie. It was actually easier than I thought and much better than the store bought ones! 

View attachment 100_0046.JPG


View attachment 100_0048.JPG


View attachment 100_0049.JPG


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Just wanted to say all of the food looks good and that Fay has passed by us without no problem. Can't say the same for the rest of Florida, but thankfully we were spared. Thank you to everyone for their thoughts and prayers.

Keep up the good work with all the great food!


----------



## sugar and spice

DumbAssBunny said:


> Just wanted to say all of the food looks good and that Fay has passed by us without no problem. Can't say the same for the rest of Florida, but thankfully we were spared. Thank you to everyone for their thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Keep up the good work with all the great food!



Thats great news Christine I'm so happy and relieved.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Some pictures from the weekend...

Saturday night was cheese tortellini w/red kidney beans, sauage, spinach and parmesan cheese.

Sunday night was swiss cheese chicken w/ stuffing, green beans and peaches.

Dessert was chocolate torte brownies that my son helped bake and decorated all by himself. He was so proud! 

View attachment 101_0606.JPG


View attachment 101_0611.JPG


View attachment 101_0612.JPG


View attachment 101_0617.JPG


----------



## biodieselman

I had posted this photo in the clubhouse, "Gardens For All Blog", showing the abundance of summer gardening.





I'm certainly no match for any of the cooking abilities of any of you, but the photo below shows one of the very few dishes I've introduced to Ris. My 'cooking' can be described as simple & minimal.

I love the winter squash variety named Sweet Dumpling. They're a small squash, single serving size, white with green stripes. Sweet Dumpling has a fine texture & nutty flavored flesh.

All I do is cut the tops off with a knife, as if I were preparing a jack-o-lantern. Using a spoon, I scrape out the seeds & rags until clean.




I put their tops back on & wave them in short 5-minute or so intervals. I'll remove the smaller ones that yield to the touch & continue cooking the larger ones until the flesh inside just starts to gets soft.

Now, this is where you can use your imagination. Fill them with leftovers or whatever you prefer, & then top with a cheese you enjoy. I like mine with mushrooms & cheese. Ris lightly sauteed portabellos & topped them with fontina cheese. With the tops back on, wave them just until the cheese melts. 




Serve them just as they are, pulling the tops off by their stems. They make a nice presentation, scoop out the flesh & stuffing with a spoon & throw away the shells when done. So simple, even a caveman can do it.

If you see these delectable squash in the grocery store, give them a try.




The *real* cook finished off the meal with eggs florentine & a bread salad made with fresh Red Lightening tomatoes with their delicious striped skin.:eat2:







And, in keeping with my preference for things simple, fresh vine-ripe Red Flame grapes for dessert.:eat1:


----------



## cute_obese_girl

biodieselman said:


> I had posted this photo in the clubhouse, "Gardens For All Blog", showing the abundance of summer gardening.



Oooh! I don't know why some people don't like veggies. They are so pretty...and tasty too. What are your and Ris' plans for the cactus? I've had the best enchiladas filled with strips of nopales, corn, mushrooms, and onions. I've never had anything with the red fruit part (tunas) though.


----------



## SoVerySoft

*swoon*

Bio, those veggies look gorgeous. I am so envious! And I love the little squash dish. That is definitely something I'd make.

But my favorite picture is the grapes. I don't know why! I just adore how grapes look. So beautiful.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Some pictures from the weekend...
> 
> Saturday night was cheese tortellini w/red kidney beans, sauage, spinach and parmesan cheese.
> 
> Sunday night was swiss cheese chicken w/ stuffing, green beans and peaches.
> 
> Dessert was chocolate torte brownies that my son helped bake and decorated all by himself. He was so proud!



woo hoo! someone's been cooking! Love the pics. That chicken dish looks like real comfort food. yum!


----------



## jamie

This is my very favorite food right now - Hot and Sour Eggplant.






I went to a friend's birthday dinner at P.F. Changs about a month ago, and while I am normally not impressed with the food or the high prices for said food, Justin got the hot and sour eggplant and I nearly ate all of his and left him my noodles. It is spicy but rich and delicious. A couple of weeks ago, I was looking for eggplant recipes and allrecipes.com had a hot and sour eggplant one. I can't seem to get the sauce thin enough, but I have experimented a couple of time over the past little bit. I hope Justin doesn't get tired of it yet. I *love* eggplant and the sweet and spicy taste of this.

Here is a photo with the flash on, it gives a little different perspective. The other plate dwellers are fried corn which I made with Splenda instead of sugar and it worked fine, so I am happy and some Kashi whole grain blend something or other. I didn't finish it...it has quinoa and as hard as I try, I am never going to like it.

Here is the recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Hot-and-Sour-Chinese-Eggplant/Detail.aspx






I doubled the sauce (because it is really tasty), used Splenda instead of sugar, used chili powder/red pepper flakes/cayenne pepper for the diced chili (we like it hot), and used sesame oil instead of the chili oil (because it adds a different depth to it).


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oooh, I just have to make that. It looks similar to a faboo dish I had when I was in Seattle. My favorite restaurant in town is The Snappy Dragon and they have an eggplant dish that has a spicy, hot and slightly sweet sauce. It's divine. This looks like a close second. I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Risible

Yeah, I'm gonna have to try that too, Jamie, though with mushrooms and some other veggies instead of eggplant (which neither one of us is fond of). Thanks for the link.

I thought your photo was of the PF Chang dinner when I first started reading your post - wow! It looks super yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SoVerySoft said:


> *swoon*
> 
> Bio, those veggies look gorgeous. I am so envious! And I love the little squash dish. That is definitely something I'd make.
> 
> But my favorite picture is the grapes. I don't know why! I just adore how grapes look. So beautiful.



lol exactly what she said!!! Gorgeous stuff!


----------



## JeanC

I am seriously jealous of the garden bounty! Between my knee and the lousy weather/summer we've had my garden is pretty much a bust  I've a couple Sweet 100s ripening, but that is about it for late summer garden.

Oh well, just need to plant my fall greens, get my green house going and get ready for next spring.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> woo hoo! someone's been cooking! Love the pics. That chicken dish looks like real comfort food. yum!




Thanks Randi! I found this site "allrecipes.com" and I am totally addicted to it! I am constantly trying new recipes! The chicken was eh...very salty! Don't think I'll make it again, although it did make a nice presentation! lol!


----------



## sunnie1653

jamie said:


> This is my very favorite food right now - Hot and Sour Eggplant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a friend's birthday dinner at P.F. Changs about a month ago, and while I am normally not impressed with the food or the high prices for said food, Justin got the hot and sour eggplant and I nearly ate all of his and left him my noodles. It is spicy but rich and delicious. A couple of weeks ago, I was looking for eggplant recipes and allrecipes.com had a hot and sour eggplant one. I can't seem to get the sauce thin enough, but I have experimented a couple of time over the past little bit. I hope Justin doesn't get tired of it yet. I *love* eggplant and the sweet and spicy taste of this.
> 
> Here is a photo with the flash on, it gives a little different perspective. The other plate dwellers are fried corn which I made with Splenda instead of sugar and it worked fine, so I am happy and some Kashi whole grain blend something or other. I didn't finish it...it has quinoa and as hard as I try, I am never going to like it.
> 
> Here is the recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Hot-and-Sour-Chinese-Eggplant/Detail.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubled the sauce (because it is really tasty), used Splenda instead of sugar, used chili powder/red pepper flakes/cayenne pepper for the diced chili (we like it hot), and used sesame oil instead of the chili oil (because it adds a different depth to it).



I have now changed my plans for dinner and we are going to PF Chang's. 

Thanks, Jamie!


----------



## That1BigGirl

Potato salad, Roma Tomatoes and cottage cheese, Green Beans (Potatoes, Tomatoes and Green Beans just picked from the garden that day!)







Cheese omelet (My daughter brought me home some eggs she'd gathered at gma's house)







Lo Mein... One of my downfalls in life but OH SO YUMMY!







Tomato soup- OMG this was sooooo good! We didn't want to just do plain canned tomatoes and juice like we normally do- this soup... WOW good stuff (I've got a little sour cream in mine)







Fried Cucumbers. Actually they were a lot better than I thought they'd be. Even better than fried pickles.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I *had* to have pancakes today. Yes, it's 85 and humid. Ah well! STill yummy.

(Ris, bread salad with y'all's tomatoes...it must have been amazing!!)


----------



## SoVerySoft

liz (di-va) said:


> I *had* to have pancakes today. Yes, it's 85 and humid. Ah well! STill yummy.



That pancake looks to DIE for...but hey! Where's the syrup?? And shouldn't those sausages be greasier??

OK, now we know why I am fat.


p.s. I'd eat those sausages in a heartbeat, greasy or no.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

That1BigGirl said:


> Fried Cucumbers. Actually they were a lot better than I thought they'd be. Even better than fried pickles.



Now that looks YUMMY!!! :eat2:


----------



## DeerVictory

Pie! I've never actually made pie by myself before, so I was pretty excited. They were pretty good.  One is FRESH blueberry pie, the other is apple. 






I also made homemade jelly and jam. I made fresh pincherry jelly, fresh crab apple jelly, and fresh chokecherry jelly.  Everything was handpicked by yours truly. I also made fresh raspberry jam and peach jam that I didn't take pictures of, just becuase they're not in pretty containers. for serious, i've got enough jelly and jam to outlast a nuclear war and a zombie infiltration.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Here's a photo of our dinner of the last two nights (and my lunch today), boneless bbq spare ribs from the crock pot, corn, rice & salad.


----------



## liz (di-va)

SoVerySoft said:


> That pancake looks to DIE for...but hey! Where's the syrup?? And shouldn't those sausages be greasier??



The syrup soaked up really fast! So I ended up having to re-apply . I don't like too much syrup, though...



Raegan said:


> I also made homemade jelly and jam. I made fresh pincherry jelly, fresh crab apple jelly, and fresh chokecherry jelly.  Everything was handpicked by yours truly. I also made fresh raspberry jam and peach jam that I didn't take pictures of, just becuase they're not in pretty containers. for serious, i've got enough jelly and jam to outlast a nuclear war and a zombie infiltration.



wow what a beautiful photo  - those jellies sound amazing!!



ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a photo of our dinner of the last two nights (and my lunch today), boneless bbq spare ribs from the crock pot, corn, rice & salad.



yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Raegan said:


> Pie! I've never actually made pie by myself before, so I was pretty excited. They were pretty good.  One is FRESH blueberry pie, the other is apple.
> 
> I also made homemade jelly and jam. I made fresh pincherry jelly, fresh crab apple jelly, and fresh chokecherry jelly.  Everything was handpicked by yours truly. I also made fresh raspberry jam and peach jam that I didn't take pictures of, just becuase they're not in pretty containers. for serious, i've got enough jelly and jam to outlast a nuclear war and a zombie infiltration.



Great job on your first pies, they both look wonderful! Your jellies look lovely too, i havent heard of pincherries or chokecherries, what do those taste like? I love crab apple jelly, my mum used to make it a lot. 




ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a photo of our dinner of the last two nights (and my lunch today), boneless bbq spare ribs from the crock pot, corn, rice & salad.



omg I've just had dinner and i want everything you have there!! Iwish we had corn on the cob here, like american stuff. the only "fresh" corn we find in the supermarket is hard and stumpy and never cooks that well.


----------



## Surlysomething

liz (di-va) said:


> I *had* to have pancakes today. Yes, it's 85 and humid. Ah well! STill yummy.
> 
> (Ris, bread salad with y'all's tomatoes...it must have been amazing!!)


 

I'm in a hardcore pancake phase right now (I have NO idea why) and that picture almost sent me over the edge. Haha.

"Hi, i'm Tina and i'm addicted to Buttermilk pankcakes with loads of butter and syrup."

"Hi, Tina! You're a freak!" (someone hands me a copy of the 12 step prorgam)


----------



## DeerVictory

Ruby Ripples said:


> Great job on your first pies, they both look wonderful! Your jellies look lovely too, i havent heard of pincherries or chokecherries, what do those taste like? I love crab apple jelly, my mum used to make it a lot.




Pincherries and chokecherries are both pretty disgusting when they aren't combined with TONS of sugar. : P They're bitter and have big seeds in the middle. I'm not sure what else they're good for, if not for jelly.


----------



## vardon_grip

I absolutely love snickerdoodles! They are in my top 3 favorite cookies. A few days ago I whipped up a batch to enjoy and share with some friends. Here are a couple of pix of the results.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Ruby Ripples

vardon_grip said:


> I absolutely love snickerdoodles! They are in my top 3 favorite cookies. A few days ago I whipped up a batch to enjoy and share with some friends. Here are a couple of pix of the results.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



you watermarked your cookie pics?


----------



## vardon_grip

Ruby Ripples said:


> you watermarked your cookie pics?


I watermark all my photos that are posted on the web. Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

vardon_grip said:


> I watermark all my photos that are posted on the web. Is there a problem with that?



No.... just never seen that before.... sorrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

vardon_grip said:


> I watermark all my photos that are posted on the web. Is there a problem with that?



But not your own profile pic? Hmmm....

p.s. The cookies look YUMMY.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have to share these giant radishes I got today... Jurassic Radishes?


----------



## mossystate

Oh yeah...I have some onion dip that will be needing a visit from that lil radish.................that is some flippin radish! *L* Have you cut it? Is it mealy inside? It looks....meaty.


----------



## IdahoCynth

The biggest one was pretty solid. <crunch crunch crunch> It just has one area of sort of mealy. I have eaten 3 of the others and they were all solid.


----------



## Risible

Raegan said:


> Pie! I've never actually made pie by myself before, so I was pretty excited. They were pretty good.  One is FRESH blueberry pie, the other is apple.
> 
> 
> I also made homemade jelly and jam. I made fresh pincherry jelly, fresh crab apple jelly, and fresh chokecherry jelly.  Everything was handpicked by yours truly. I also made fresh raspberry jam and peach jam that I didn't take pictures of, just becuase they're not in pretty containers. for serious, i've got enough jelly and jam to outlast a nuclear war and a zombie infiltration.



Oh, yummy! :eat2: Those pies look like good eatin'! Fresh blueberries are hard to come by in my part of town; I can get them from the store, but they're never very good and they're expensive! I have to use frozen.  Those jelly/jams look delicious! Thanks for posting that pic, I'm really inspired to make my own preserves (I'm getting a steam canner soon).





ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a photo of our dinner of the last two nights (and my lunch today), boneless bbq spare ribs from the crock pot, corn, rice & salad.



Oh, yeah baby! That looks awesome! We made babyback ribs ourselves yesterday; smoked them to death in the smoker using hickory chips. Unfortunately, there is such a thing as too much smoking, and ours were - nearly inedible.  Certainly not picture-worthy! You would look at them and see them as just this black hole in the shape of a rack o' ribs, probably.  And my house still smells like smoke. 



vardon_grip said:


> I absolutely love snickerdoodles! They are in my top 3 favorite cookies. A few days ago I whipped up a batch to enjoy and share with some friends. Here are a couple of pix of the results.



Looks delicious, VG! I might just make some myself; I just got some fresh Chinese Cassia cinnamon from a Penzy's order and I'm dying to use it.


----------



## vardon_grip

Ruby Ripples said:


> No.... just never seen that before.... sorrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy!


Don't sorrrrrrrrryyyyyy me. I didn't start this. I didn't ask myself the inane question about a watermark. I posted pictures of cookies I made because I wanted to share something yummy. Instead of just accepting them for what they were you had to make comments that were unnecessary.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

vardon_grip said:


> Don't sorrrrrrrrryyyyyy me. I didn't start this. I didn't ask myself the inane question about a watermark. I posted pictures of cookies I made because I wanted to share something yummy. Instead of just accepting them for what they were you had to make comments that were unnecessary.



oh. my. goodness.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

IdahoCynth said:


> I have to share these giant radishes I got today... Jurassic Radishes?



Wow they look fantastic, I love radishes. Those would look so pretty in wafer thin slices on a salad, all pink and white and pretty! Now... you know Im dying to know what was in that white cropped rectangle in your top picture!!!

ps. YAY that you have my olive as your avatar!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> Now... you know Im dying to know what was in that white cropped rectangle in your top picture!!!
> 
> ps. YAY that you have my olive as your avatar!



The mystery cropping.... it is my appointment card to have blood drawn lol
But you could read the whole thing and I didn't notice until after I posted the picture. So an emergency cropping was in order. 

The shiny olive rules!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

I didn't post this on the What's for Dinner Tonight thread cause I made it for lunch (I work nights), but if it belongs there please feel free to move it.

This is my "Raiding the Fridge and Pantry Pasta" I threw together. It looks kinda like a car accident, but it's friggin' tasty.

Ingredients:
Linguine
Tomatoes (canned)
Broccoli (frozen)
Onions
Bacon
Chicken broth
1/2 & 1/2
Garlic powder
Cayenne pepper
Salt & Pepper
Greek basil from a co-worker's garden
and approx. one-half ton of shredded Parmesan, give or take a teaspoon 

View attachment pasta.JPG


----------



## Brandi

Ruby Ripples said:


> oh. my. goodness.



Nothing wrong with asking a question Ruby. *hugs*


----------



## Goddess Patty

Maybe she asked the wrong question so let me try....
Do your cookies have a paysite???? 



vardon_grip said:


> Don't sorrrrrrrrryyyyyy me. I didn't start this. I didn't ask myself the inane question about a watermark. I posted pictures of cookies I made because I wanted to share something yummy. Instead of just accepting them for what they were you had to make comments that were unnecessary.


----------



## Gingembre

Flyin Lilac said:


> I didn't post this on the What's for Dinner Tonight thread cause I made it for lunch (I work nights), but if it belongs there please feel free to move it.
> 
> This is my "Raiding the Fridge and Pantry Pasta" I threw together. It looks kinda like a car accident, but it's friggin' tasty.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Linguine
> Tomatoes (canned)
> Broccoli (frozen)
> Onions
> Bacon
> Chicken broth
> 1/2 & 1/2
> Garlic powder
> Cayenne pepper
> Salt & Pepper
> Greek basil from a co-worker's garden
> and approx. one-half ton of shredded Parmesan, give or take a teaspoon



Want this...now!


----------



## Surlysomething

I think it's smart to watermark ALL your pictures if you're worried someone will 'steal' them.

Plus the cookies looked yummy!
(I even checked out a recipe to see what deliciousness was in them)


Back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Cupcakes from my son's birthday yesterday...he decided he wanted "puppy dog" cupcakes. They are vanilla cakes with a cream cheese and choc. chip filling w/ choc. choc. chip icing. Pretty yummy and a big hit! 

View attachment 100_0156.JPG


View attachment 100_0157.JPG


View attachment 100_0160.JPG


----------



## sugar and spice

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Cupcakes from my son's birthday yesterday...he decided he wanted "puppy dog" cupcakes. They are vanilla cakes with a cream cheese and choc. chip filling w/ choc. choc. chip icing. Pretty yummy and a big hit!



Those cupcakes are adorable and so is the birthday boy.


----------



## ValentineBBW

ChubbyBubbles -- the cupcakes and the birthday are too cute!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

sugar and spice said:


> Those cupcakes are adorable and so is the birthday boy.



Thank you so much! He is my little man!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

ValentineBBW said:


> ChubbyBubbles -- the cupcakes and the birthday are too cute!



Thanks hun!


----------



## Risible

Oh my goodness, Chubby Bubbles, the only cuteness that tops those cupcakes is your son! Happy Belated Birthday to the Birthday Boy!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

ChubbyBubbles, I agree those cupcakes look awesome and that is one adorable little boy. Tell him we said Happy Birthday! 

Now, if I may, onto some serious foodie business - creamcheese filling with chocolate chips? Please elaborate. Thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Cupcakes from my son's birthday yesterday...he decided he wanted "puppy dog" cupcakes. They are vanilla cakes with a cream cheese and choc. chip filling w/ choc. choc. chip icing. Pretty yummy and a big hit!



Great cupcakes.

And your son is TOO cute! Love his eyes.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

THANK YOU all for such kind words! As many of you know...my son is the love of my life!!!

Now, onto the cream cheese & choc. chip filled cupcakes! Here's the recipe...you can use any flavor cake. Luke wanted vanilla, but choc. goes great with this filling!

_INGREDIENTS_ 
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup white sugar 
1 egg 
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips 
1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix 

_DIRECTIONS_
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), or to the temperature recommended on the cake mix package. 
Prepare chocolate cake mix according to package directions, but do not bake. In separate bowl cream together cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Beat in the egg until well blended, then stir in chocolate chips. 
Line cupcake tins with cupcake papers. Fill 2/3 full with chocolate cake batter. Add 1 teaspoon cream cheese mixture to the center, and top with more cake batter. 
Bake according to package directions for cupcakes. Cool and frost with chocolate or cream cheese frosting.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

ChubbyBubbles said:


> THANK YOU all for such kind words! As many of you know...my son is the love of my life!!!
> 
> Now, onto the cream cheese & choc. chip filled cupcakes! Here's the recipe...you can use any flavor cake. Luke wanted vanilla, but choc. goes great with this filling!
> 
> _INGREDIENTS_
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup white sugar
> 1 egg
> 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
> 1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix
> 
> _DIRECTIONS_
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), or to the temperature recommended on the cake mix package.
> Prepare chocolate cake mix according to package directions, but do not bake. In separate bowl cream together cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Beat in the egg until well blended, then stir in chocolate chips.
> Line cupcake tins with cupcake papers. Fill 2/3 full with chocolate cake batter. Add 1 teaspoon cream cheese mixture to the center, and top with more cake batter.
> Bake according to package directions for cupcakes. Cool and frost with chocolate or cream cheese frosting.



Thank you for sharing, I will have to try this soon!


----------



## Surlysomething

ChubbyBubbles said:


> THANK YOU all for such kind words! As many of you know...my son is the love of my life!!!
> 
> Now, onto the cream cheese & choc. chip filled cupcakes! Here's the recipe...you can use any flavor cake. Luke wanted vanilla, but choc. goes great with this filling!
> 
> _INGREDIENTS_
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup white sugar
> 1 egg
> 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
> 1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix
> 
> _DIRECTIONS_
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), or to the temperature recommended on the cake mix package.
> Prepare chocolate cake mix according to package directions, but do not bake. In separate bowl cream together cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Beat in the egg until well blended, then stir in chocolate chips.
> Line cupcake tins with cupcake papers. Fill 2/3 full with chocolate cake batter. Add 1 teaspoon cream cheese mixture to the center, and top with more cake batter.
> Bake according to package directions for cupcakes. Cool and frost with chocolate or cream cheese frosting.



Those sound delicious. Must. Try. Soon. :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

Dinner last night: steak and shrimp with stir-fried green beans and onion and baked potato crisps. I was going nuts last night cooking up food for the week... also made some fried chicken and collared greens. Maybe I'll have some of that tonight. :eat2: 

View attachment Steak_Shrimp.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

LJ Rock said:


> Dinner last night: steak and shrimp with stir-fried green beans and onion and baked potato crisps. I was going nuts last night cooking up food for the week... also made some fried chicken and collared greens. Maybe I'll have some of that tonight. :eat2:




Looks YUMMY! Especially those green beans! :eat2:


----------



## JeanC

ChubbyBubbles said:


> THANK YOU all for such kind words! As many of you know...my son is the love of my life!!!
> 
> Now, onto the cream cheese & choc. chip filled cupcakes! Here's the recipe...you can use any flavor cake. Luke wanted vanilla, but choc. goes great with this filling!
> 
> _INGREDIENTS_
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup white sugar
> 1 egg
> 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
> 1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix
> 
> _DIRECTIONS_
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), or to the temperature recommended on the cake mix package.
> Prepare chocolate cake mix according to package directions, but do not bake. In separate bowl cream together cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Beat in the egg until well blended, then stir in chocolate chips.
> Line cupcake tins with cupcake papers. Fill 2/3 full with chocolate cake batter. Add 1 teaspoon cream cheese mixture to the center, and top with more cake batter.
> Bake according to package directions for cupcakes. Cool and frost with chocolate or cream cheese frosting.



OH! YUM!!!! As soon as our grocery budget gets back to where I can buy little luxuries I am making these!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

JeanC said:


> OH! YUM!!!! As soon as our grocery budget gets back to where I can buy little luxuries I am making these!




I know what you mean, but it was my baby's birthday...so I had to splurge! Plus it was cheaper than ordering a cake from the bakery!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I never made Spanish chicken & rice before, but Brian had been craving it, so I found a great (and easy!!) recipe. Turned out much better than expected! Also is a pic of Brian's birthday cake: red velvet cake with cream cheese icing. All I can say is OMG!  

View attachment 100_0193.JPG


View attachment 100_0196.JPG


View attachment 100_0201.JPG


----------



## LJ Rock

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I never made Spanish chicken & rice before, but Brian had been craving it, so I found a great (and easy!!) recipe. Turned out much better than expected! Also is a pic of Brian's birthday cake: red velvet cake with cream cheese icing. All I can say is OMG!



¡que sabroso! :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

LJ Rock said:


> ¡que sabroso! :eat2:




Gracias mi amigo!


----------



## Brandi

I did not make the cupcakes Chubby...BUT a girl at work made them, and OMG sooooooo good!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Brandi said:


> I did not make the cupcakes Chubby...BUT a girl at work made them, and OMG sooooooo good!



Thanks Brandi! They are so addicting!! And if you use the cream cheese icing recipe I found the other day, (and used for my hubby's cake) you'll be in cream cheese heaven!! :wubu:

In fact, here it is:

*INGREDIENTS*
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
2 cups sifted confectioners' sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 

*DIRECTIONS*
In a medium bowl, cream together the cream cheese and butter until creamy. Mix in the vanilla, then gradually stir in the confectioners' sugar. Store in the refrigerator after use.


----------



## biodieselman

Not your typical "Everyday Food" but I thought I would write a post about your not everyday "pears". cute_obese_girl had asked if I did anything with the prickly pears we grow & I'm finally responding. 





I love the taste of prickly pears, but they have some very unpleasant characteristics, such as these very thin, very sharp spines, making them difficult to handle out of hand. Native American children would rub off the spines in the grass before eating. They also have plenty of tiny, thin seeds which are the perfect size to become firmly lodged between your teeth. I eliminate these problems by making prickly pear sorbet, a sweet, pleasant-tasting, cold treat for a hot LA summer day.

I use my BBQ tongs to twist them off the paddles, avoiding the spines altogether. I picked a big 14" bowl full & they're *very* heavy with juice.




​Just like sweet corn, the ants, insects & critters know which plants are high in sugar. Using the tongs to roll them back & forth while spraying them with cold water, I can knock off most spines, ants & insects. I allow the water to drain off before preparing them.




With a serrated bread knife, I cut off the skin & the blossom end to further reduce the possibility of spines getting into the finished sorbet. The "Squeezo" food mill clamps to the edge of the counter; I place a trash can underneath the plastic cutting board so I scrap the peelings directly into the trash can. Even with all these precautions, I still wind up with spines in my fingers. At least they're not in the sorbet.




You can see the blossom end is flat, perfect for standing on end while peeling.




I have an old fashioned "Squeezo" hand auger type food mill with three sizes of screens. I use the "blackberry" screen to eliminate all the tiny seeds. It's hard to see, but I form aluminum foil over the drain tray to prevent juice from flying everywhere. Ris would get mad if I stained her new kitchen a pretty, dark magenta color.





The pulp from the first pressing still has lots of juice which is in the blue bowl. When I am done pressing the prickly pears, I run the pulp through one more time to clear the auger for a bit more of the sweet nectar. I removed the foil so you can see the dark magenta color.




After all the hard prep work is finished, this is where Ris takes over. The prickly pear pulp & juice is *so sweet* there's no need for sugar. All she does is add just a pinch of salt to brighten the flavor, as well as a little of her expensive vanilla extract. I freeze the finished sorbet in Tupperware, stirring occasionally to break up large ice crystals for a slushy texture. I read a taste description that said prickly pear has a clean bright flavor, like full ripe kiwi, except mild, not tart. The clean bright taste blends well with other flavors. Sometimes we'll pick a sweet Washington navel orange to add a citrus flavor. Either way, prickly pear sorbet is an extremely sweet cold treat.

There is another pear treat we haven't had yet this summer since they ripen in the early fall. Tree-ripe Asian pears.:eat2: These will be eaten right out of hand.:eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I just LOVE the taste of prickly pear!!! I've had the juice but bottled...not fresh like that! In fact, this was years ago...I have not seen it again since. *sigh*

Gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Bio - that is amazing stuff. As Emeril would say "it's afood of love thing". The tree looks incredible and huge. The amount of work to get to the nectar is enormous and I give you credit for the work that goes into it. I can only imagine the wonderful taste of your's and Ris's hard work. It has to taste even better knowing the full scale of labor involved. The color is beautiful as well.
Thank for sharing the details.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Bio, when I saw there was a picture post from you, I felt my pulse quicken as I opened the thread. I knew there would be pictures of something fresh, colorful, homegrown and tempting as heck.

I bet I am feeling the same reactions that the FAs feel before opening a thread from a favorite model on the Paysite board! 

p.s. you did not disappoint. Gorgeous photos and it sure does look like a lot of work - but a labor of love.


----------



## chocolate desire

Must have Red velvet cake now thanks to you!!! :eat2:





ChubbyBubbles said:


> I never made Spanish chicken & rice before, but Brian had been craving it, so I found a great (and easy!!) recipe. Turned out much better than expected! Also is a pic of Brian's birthday cake: red velvet cake with cream cheese icing. All I can say is OMG!


----------



## Risible

DumbAssBunny said:


> Bio - that is amazing stuff. As Emeril would say "it's afood of love thing". The tree looks incredible and huge. The amount of work to get to the nectar is enormous and I give you credit for the work that goes into it. I can only imagine the wonderful taste of your's and Ris's hard work. It has to taste even better knowing the full scale of labor involved. The color is beautiful as well.
> Thank for sharing the details.



DAB, I stay well clear of the work area when he's wrassling with the prickly pear ... even then, the "boys" (the dogs ) and I still, somehow, are liable to get stickers in us for days following ... Poor Bio, those needles even manage to penetrate his work-roughened and calloused hands. :happy:



SoVerySoft said:


> Bio, when I saw there was a picture post from you, I felt my pulse quicken as I opened the thread. I knew there would be pictures of something fresh, colorful, homegrown and tempting as heck.
> 
> I bet I am feeling the same reactions that the FAs feel before opening a thread from a favorite model on the Paysite board!
> 
> p.s. you did not disappoint. Gorgeous photos and it sure does look like a lot of work - but a labor of love.



Randi, couldn't tell if you were continuing on with your story, or making a Foodee board post! "I felt my pulse quicken ... "


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

chocolate desire said:


> Must have Red velvet cake now thanks to you!!! :eat2:




Come on over hun! There's plenty left! (but probably not for long!!  )


----------



## EvilPrincess

Never go to the grocery store hungry -

Had a southern moment - 
Baked Chicken
Mashed Taters
Broccoli and Cheese
Baked Mac n Cheese
Collard Greens
Okra and Tomatoes 

By the time the picture was taken I had already eaten the roll.


----------



## Brandi

I was at Canada's Wonderland yesterday with my sister and my daughter and some friends. My daughter and I shared this, BUT we could only eat half...all the strawberries and ice cream were eaten lmao!!!

View attachment funnelcake.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Brandi said:


> I was at Canada's Wonderland yesterday with my sister and my daughter and some friends. My daughter and I shared this, BUT we could only eat half...all the strawberries and ice cream were eaten lmao!!!
> 
> View attachment 49255



Is that a funnel cake??? Oh my it looks heavenly!!!!!


----------



## Beckoo

I made enchiladas and red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting. I ate too much! I will have to work on my picture taking skills! 

View attachment DSC03480.JPG


View attachment DSC03481.JPG


View attachment DSC03492.JPG


----------



## JeanC

We did Effie's again on Saturday, opting for the "New" Effie burger, which has ham, sauteed onions and mushrooms along with the rest of the works:


----------



## Brandi

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Is that a funnel cake??? Oh my it looks heavenly!!!!!



That is a funnel cake...I didn't eat much of the "cake" part...thank god, cos it's fried and my stomach was upset on the 1 hour 45 minute ride home...was it worth it...ummm YEP! lmao!

The funnel cake is awesome with any fruit, my favourite is peaches!


----------



## Brandi

Beckoo said:


> I made enchiladas and red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting. I ate too much! I will have to work on my picture taking skills!




SVS taught me something about my camera...it's the macro function...makes pics really clear when up close. Look for the flower...as that is the macro function!

Pics still look yummy though!


----------



## Missy9579

JeanC said:


> We did Effie's again on Saturday, opting for the "New" Effie burger, which has ham, sauteed onions and mushrooms along with the rest of the works:



I want to molest your cheeseburger. End of story.


----------



## Beckoo

Brandi said:


> SVS taught me something about my camera...it's the macro function...makes pics really clear when up close. Look for the flower...as that is the macro function!
> 
> Pics still look yummy though!


Thanks a lot. I will have to play with the camera some more and figure it out.


----------



## vardon_grip

One thing that I like about shortbread is that it is so easy to make and so darn yummy! Three ingredients, 1/2 hour and you are hip deep in buttery, Scottish goodness!


----------



## SoVerySoft

vardon_grip said:


> One thing that I like about shortbread is that it is so easy to make and so darn yummy! Three ingredients, 1/2 hour and you are hip deep in buttery, Scottish goodness!



Lovely photo. Did you make those??


----------



## vardon_grip

SoVerySoft said:


> Lovely photo. Did you make those??


Yep, I did. Super simple to make.


----------



## vardon_grip

SoVerySoft said:


> Lovely photo. Did you make those??



Where are my manners? Thank you for the compliment on the photo/s


----------



## SoVerySoft

vardon_grip said:


> Yep, I did. Super simple to make.



They look so perfect! I bet they melt in your mouth.

Now I want shortbread!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Last night for dinner I made turkey sausage and potato chowder. Turned out pretty good. Since it's cold and rainy here, we'll probably have leftovers tonight. Maybe add a grilled cheese sammy...sounds good to me! :eat2: 

View attachment 100_0451.JPG


----------



## Brandi

Here in my thinini panini...uncooked
View attachment uncooked.JPG


Here is thinini panini cooked..with my salad...omg this was the best meal. In the pic...I forgot to add the hellmans on the side for dipping....YUM
View attachment cooked.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Brandi said:


> Here is thinini panini cooked..with my salad...omg this was the best meal. In the pic...I forgot to add the hellmans on the side for dipping....YUM




Wow! What kind of panini? Looks like shredded beef? Or pork? And that salad looks amazing!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Dinner from last night (decided against leftovers...this recipe was calling me!)

Chicken parm and spaghetti with old fashioned bread pudding for dessert. We also had a salad with dinner but it was too boring to take pictures of!  

View attachment 100_0522.JPG


View attachment 100_0519 (2).JPG


View attachment 100_0523.JPG


----------



## Sweet Tooth

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Dinner from last night (decided against leftovers...this recipe was calling me!)
> 
> Chicken parm and spaghetti with old fashioned bread pudding for dessert. We also had a salad with dinner but it was too boring to take pictures of!



Ooooooooohhhh. Am I invited next time you make this?? :happy:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Sweet Tooth said:


> Ooooooooohhhh. Am I invited next time you make this?? :happy:



Most definitely!  Hope it's worth the drive!!


----------



## jamie

That bread pudding...looks amazing!!!!!!
YUM


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

jamie said:


> That bread pudding...looks amazing!!!!!!
> YUM




Thanks hun! It was _really_ simple and easy to make!!


----------



## Brandi

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Wow! What kind of panini? Looks like shredded beef? Or pork? And that salad looks amazing!



Thank you! Your meals look awesome as well!!

As for my panini, it was leftover roast beef that I shredded (seasoning was just garlic, salt and pepper) and harvati cheese. OMG so good!!!


----------



## JeanC

Lunch the last couple of days:











We picked up some cheese bagels at Safeway this last weekend and for lunch the last couple of days I made these. After splitting the bagels I drizzled on olive oil I had the dried tomatoes in, then smeared soft goat cheese on them and then topped with the dried tomatoes and drizzled on more olive oil. Baked them for about 5 minutes, then broiled for another minute or two and then heaven 

I like to dry small tomatoes in my dehydrator and then stash some of them in the fridge in a jar of olive oil. The tomatoes above are grape tomatoes. If I EVER get a decent crop of Sweet 100s and cherry tomatoes i will be in heaven.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

JeanC said:


> Lunch the last couple of days:
> 
> We picked up some cheese bagels at Safeway this last weekend and for lunch the last couple of days I made these. After splitting the bagels I drizzled on olive oil I had the dried tomatoes in, then smeared soft goat cheese on them and then topped with the dried tomatoes and drizzled on more olive oil. Baked them for about 5 minutes, then broiled for another minute or two and then heaven
> 
> I like to dry small tomatoes in my dehydrator and then stash some of them in the fridge in a jar of olive oil. The tomatoes above are grape tomatoes. If I EVER get a decent crop of Sweet 100s and cherry tomatoes i will be in heaven.



These look delicious! I absolutely love sun dried tomatoes, much more than fresh tomatoes, but they're so expensive. Do dehydrators make a similar resulting product, and if so, is a dehydrator expensive? I would treat myself to one if I could have a supply of deliciously dried tomatoes!


----------



## JeanC

Ruby Ripples said:


> These look delicious! I absolutely love sun dried tomatoes, much more than fresh tomatoes, but they're so expensive. Do dehydrators make a similar resulting product, and if so, is a dehydrator expensive? I would treat myself to one if I could have a supply of deliciously dried tomatoes!



I think the ones I dry are pretty equivalent to sun dried and a lot cheaper. I actually picked up my dehydrators on our local freecycle group so they weren't expensive at all  You can pick one up pretty inexpensively at Walmart or similar places. I recommend the American Harvestors by Nesco, that is the one I use the most (I've got a Black and Decker model that doesn't have a thermostat control, so I use that one for drying meats and such that need high heat, but I have to rotate and switch the trays around to make sure everything dries evenly). I have an older model Snackmaster with the fan and heat on the bottom. Someday I hope to get the Cadillac of dehydrators, an Excaliber, but I can't quite justify the cost (yet LOL).


----------



## liz (di-va)

Austerity regime continues...leftover mashed potatoes + can of tuna + 2 eggs + etc. = tuna cakes! Croquettes! (If I had shaped em diff.) Whatever! They were very good, but needed tsaziki or raita or something with them as a sauce...something cool and dill/cucumbery.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

liz (di-va) said:


> Austerity regime continues...leftover mashed potatoes + can of tuna + 2 eggs + etc. = tuna cakes! Croquettes! (If I had shaped em diff.) Whatever! They were very good, but needed tsaziki or raita or something with them as a sauce...something cool and dill/cucumbery.



That looks nice! I don't much like tuna, but fussy "supertaster" son loves it, and i think he'd eat these! yay another recipe to add to his beige regime


----------



## Ruby Ripples

JeanC said:


> I think the ones I dry are pretty equivalent to sun dried and a lot cheaper. I actually picked up my dehydrators on our local freecycle group so they weren't expensive at all  You can pick one up pretty inexpensively at Walmart or similar places. I recommend the American Harvestors by Nesco, that is the one I use the most (I've got a Black and Decker model that doesn't have a thermostat control, so I use that one for drying meats and such that need high heat, but I have to rotate and switch the trays around to make sure everything dries evenly). I have an older model Snackmaster with the fan and heat on the bottom. Someday I hope to get the Cadillac of dehydrators, an Excaliber, but I can't quite justify the cost (yet LOL).



Thanks for doing that for me! I've bookmarked that page. It looks great fun,although its quite bulky and my kitchen is tiny. decisions, decisions!


----------



## BeaBea

liz (di-va) said:


> Austerity regime continues...leftover mashed potatoes + can of tuna + 2 eggs + etc. = tuna cakes! Croquettes!



I do something very similar but I mix Tuna and a tin of sweetcorn into the mashed potato and put it in an ovenproof dish with some grated cheese on top. Perfect comfort food when you're feeling hard-done-by! 

Tracey xx


----------



## JeanC

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thanks for doing that for me! I've bookmarked that page. It looks great fun,although its quite bulky and my kitchen is tiny. decisions, decisions!



I know what you mean about small kitchen. My dehydrators have to live on top of the fridge when not in use. I'm hoping to redo one wall to add cabinets and storage shelves, one of which will do double duty as extra work space.


----------



## SocialbFly

I have to post the dinner i had at Risibles and Biodiesels house for my birthday...and the lovely Ekmanifest brought the cuppie cakes from wonderland bakery...
we had nibbles to begin with...hummus with chips and some yummy swirled spinachy/cheesy/filo dough thingys, lordy they were soooooooo good...then for dinner...perfect steak with blue cheese sauce, sweet corn they grew (ohh god, now i am slobbering) and a tomato and zucchini casserole and then that wasnt enough, she also made shrimp scampi...then wine with dinner and wonderlad cuppiecakes for desert...i cant tell you how good everything was...i can't give any rep to Ris, so i thought i would share the pics and make y'all slobber too instead 
(thank you so much Everyone!!!)


----------



## Amatrix

SocialbFly said:


> I have to post the dinner i had at Risibles and Biodiesels house for my birthday...and the lovely Ekmanifest brought the cuppie cakes from wonderland bakery...
> we had nibbles to begin with...hummus with chips and some yummy swirled spinachy/cheesy/filo dough thingys, lordy they were soooooooo good...then for dinner...perfect steak with blue cheese sauce, sweet corn they grew (ohh god, now i am slobbering) and a tomato and zucchini casserole and then that wasnt enough, she also made shrimp scampi...then wine with dinner and wonderlad cuppiecakes for desert...i cant tell you how good everything was...i can't give any rep to Ris, so i thought i would share the pics and make y'all slobber too instead
> (thank you so much Everyone!!!)



those cupcakes are super cute! and Happy Late Birthday!:happy:


----------



## SuperMishe

Went to Deidra's today and we ordered out from this place that had some mad crazy pizza. Deeds had BLT Pizza (I think) which had lettuce AND mayo on it!
I chose *Spaghetti and Meatball Pizza*! It was EXCELLENT!!! 

View attachment SpagMballPizza.JPG


----------



## Deidrababe

SuperMishe said:


> Went to Deidra's today and we ordered out from this place that had some mad crazy pizza. Deeds had BLT Pizza (I think) which had lettuce AND mayo on it!
> I chose *Spaghetti and Meatball Pizza*! It was EXCELLENT!!!



Let me tell you, Michelle's pizza looked and smelled soooooo good!!! I was so jealous of her Spaghetti and Meatball Pizza......I now feel I MUST get one for myself this week.

I got a BLT Pizza.

Crust
Jack/Motzerella and American Cheese
Bacon
Baked.....

Then....

Shredded lettuce and diced tomatos tossed in mayonaise and spread on the top. It looked sort of Gross.

The FLAVOR was wonderful, but the mayo got very soupy because it went on hot pizza...so the consistancy was all wrong!

Look! 

View attachment BLTpizza.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Deidrababe said:


> Let me tell you, Michelle's pizza looked and smelled soooooo good!!! I was so jealous of her Spaghetti and Meatball Pizza......I now feel I MUST get one for myself this week.
> 
> I got a BLT Pizza.
> 
> Crust
> Jack/Motzerella and American Cheese
> Bacon
> Baked.....
> 
> Then....
> 
> Shredded lettuce and diced tomatos tossed in mayonaise and spread on the top. It looked sort of Gross.
> 
> The FLAVOR was wonderful, but the mayo got very soupy because it went on hot pizza...so the consistancy was all wrong!
> 
> Look!



A place in NJ used to make BLT pizzas. They would cook the crust with just some olive oil and garlic. Then let it cool a bit and top it with mayonaise, spread over it like sauce. Then they would put on crumbled crispy bacon, chopped crispy lettuce and tomato slices. Then they would just top it with a bit of garlic salt and pepper. It was crispy and not too wet. It was awesome.


----------



## JeanC

Roast pork on whole wheat pita bread topped with goat cheese, tzaziki and Sweet 100s


----------



## jamie

I need to work on cooking while I still have some natural lighting around..that is my new goal. We have a terrible overhead light in the kitchen and terra cotta colored counters, so the whole room always had this too warm golden hue to it.

This is another photo of my Iron Foodie entry, thought I would post it here for those who do not follow the challenge.

Jean and SVS, y'all might want to hold a class on food photography for us sometime.


----------



## Tooz

Tonight was home made calzones. Kevin's had parm, green pepper, italian chicken and sauce, mine was chicken and sauce.


----------



## Red

Tooz said:


> Tonight was home made calzones. Kevin's had parm, green pepper, italian chicken and sauce, mine was chicken and sauce.



Forgive my ignorance, but are calzones just like, pies? I have never seen them over here. Btw, I love your tablecloth.


----------



## Tooz

Red said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but are calzones just like, pies? I have never seen them over here. Btw, I love your tablecloth.



Ha! That's actually my bedspread that my best friend gave me. No kitchen table yet!

A calzone is like...a pocket pie, but with pizza things in the middle and made with pizza crust.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight I made Steelhead and broccoli with cheese.


----------



## out.of.habit

Chocolate Covered Cheesecake Brownie from a local bakery.
Incredibly rich, and must be consumed with a beverage, preferably awesome coffee.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

The first pics are of dinner from last week...it's a chicken burger and macaroni casserole I created with 2 types of cheeses, green chilies, spinach and a buttered cracker crumb topping. VERY GOOD!

The next pics are from Friday's dinner...homemade sour cream bacon cheeseburgers w/ green salad, sauteed orange peppers, mushrooms & red onion and a loaded baked potato. 

View attachment 100_0585.JPG


View attachment 100_0587.JPG


View attachment 100_0607.JPG


----------



## ValentineBBW

ChubbyBubbles, those pics made my mouth water! :eat2: Do you have a recipe for the sour cream bacon burger? Is the sour cream on top of the burger, or mixed with the meat before cooking? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jamie

Good grief, this thread has been all quality lately....Tooz, OOOOH, and Bubbles, those pics are wonderful!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Holy cow! How did I miss OOH's cheesecake pix. Cheesecake and brownie, two of the worlds most perfect foods! Must.Have.Now.

Somehow I don't think the Philly cheesecake in a tub and Lil' Debbie brownie bars will quite compare.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

ValentineBBW said:


> ChubbyBubbles, those pics made my mouth water! :eat2: Do you have a recipe for the sour cream bacon burger? Is the sour cream on top of the burger, or mixed with the meat before cooking? Inquiring minds want to know.



How silly of me to forget to post such a fabulous recipe! :doh: I want everyone to share in these DELICIOUS burgers!!! 

*INGREDIENTS *
1 pounds ground beef 
1/2 cup sour cream 
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper 


*DIRECTIONS*
In a large bowl, mix together the ground beef, sour cream, salt, and pepper using your hands. Form into 4 burgers. Bake at 350 for approx. 30 minutes. Add bacon & cheese if desired.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

jamie said:


> Good grief, this thread has been all quality lately....Tooz, OOOOH, and Bubbles, those pics are wonderful!!!




Thanks hun! :bow:


----------



## ValentineBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> How silly of me to forget to post such a fabulous recipe! :doh: I want everyone to share in these DELICIOUS burgers!!!
> 
> *INGREDIENTS *
> 1 pounds ground beef
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon pepper
> 
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*
> In a large bowl, mix together the ground beef, sour cream, salt, and pepper using your hands. Form into 4 burgers. Bake at 350 for approx. 30 minutes. Add bacon & cheese if desired.



Thank you CB.

I have never heard of mixing the sour cream with the meat. I love sour cream and love to try new things. And this is baked, rather than fried? Very interesting. I think this will be on the menu later this week. :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

chicken thighs, stuffing, mashed potatoes, and sugar snap peas... little gravy drizzled around. 











My dining companion


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

ValentineBBW said:


> Thank you CB.
> 
> I have never heard of mixing the sour cream with the meat. I love sour cream and love to try new things. And this is baked, rather than fried? Very interesting. I think this will be on the menu later this week. :eat2:



You can definitely fry them if you want. I never fry anything. I always bake or grill my own burgers and they get just as good (if not better). The sour cream makes them incredibly moist! You can't really taste it, but it gives the meat such a nice flavor. :eat2: Hope you like them!


----------



## Goddess Patty

A good friend of mine who is stationed in Louisiana a surprise package yesterday. Different types of Louisiana seasoning and fry mixes. 
I tried one of them last night for dinner and I think I love this stuff.
I made the most perfectly looking and tasting porkchops Ive ever eaten. Along with mashed potatoes and garlic buttery fried corn. Boy was I impressed with my own cooking!  

View attachment chickenfry 023.jpg


View attachment chickenfry 017.jpg


View attachment chickenfry 016.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> A good friend of mine who is stationed in Louisiana a surprise package yesterday. Different types of Louisiana seasoning and fry mixes.
> I tried one of them last night for dinner and I think I love this stuff.
> I made the most perfectly looking and tasting porkchops Ive ever eaten. Along with mashed potatoes and garlic buttery fried corn. Boy was I impressed with my own cooking!



Patty, those porkchops look AWESOME!!!!!  I have some in the freezer but I'm sure they won't get as good as those! :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va)

chocolate chip pancakes! they turned out well.
View attachment 50499


earlier today: cornbread. a little gritty/not-tender, but great sopped up in chili.
View attachment 50498


----------



## liz (di-va)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> A good friend of mine who is stationed in Louisiana a surprise package yesterday. Different types of Louisiana seasoning and fry mixes.
> I tried one of them last night for dinner and I think I love this stuff.
> I made the most perfectly looking and tasting porkchops Ive ever eaten. Along with mashed potatoes and garlic buttery fried corn. Boy was I impressed with my own cooking!



Those look *delish*

I've been totally into fried corn this summer too. Partly cause I just don't feel like gnawing it off the cob. I'll cut off the kernels from 2-3 cobs, sautee in a little butter with some salt and a pinch of sugar, and with really sweet late white/yellow summer corn--pow--done in a few minutes. Sometimes that's all I've had for dinner, huge piles of it! Sooo good.


----------



## ValentineBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> You can definitely fry them if you want. I never fry anything. I always bake or grill my own burgers and they get just as good (if not better). The sour cream makes them incredibly moist! You can't really taste it, but it gives the meat such a nice flavor. :eat2: Hope you like them!



I am trying these tonight. And I really dig the baking rather than frying. I'll let you know how they turn out. I'm also trying a corn souffle, wish me luck with that.


----------



## DeerVictory

These are from a while ago, but I think that they're still pretty valid.  

I made gingerbread cookies, with real ginger root and french meringue cookies.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Good g-d, people, i love you all. 

and real ginger cookies? I think I'm in love. Not sure if that's with Raegan or the cookies...


----------



## DeerVictory

activistfatgirl said:


> Good g-d, people, i love you all.
> 
> and real ginger cookies? I think I'm in love. Not sure if that's with Raegan or the cookies...




Lay it on me, sugar.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

ValentineBBW said:


> I am trying these tonight. And I really dig the baking rather than frying. I'll let you know how they turn out. I'm also trying a corn souffle, wish me luck with that.



*Luck* *Luck* ...sending it your way! I made corn souffle once. Turned out pretty good! Hope you like the burgers!


----------



## BeaBea

Raegan said:


> I made ..... french meringue cookies.



Recipe please? I love meringues and these look intriguing - and yummy 
Tracey xx


----------



## ValentineBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> *Luck* *Luck* ...sending it your way! I made corn souffle once. Turned out pretty good! Hope you like the burgers!



Ok so the corn souffle was iffy. The recipe didn't say to drain the can of corn so I didn't but wish I had. also the cooking time seemed way off, 1.5 hours? I googled other recipes and the cooking time was much less. It was edible, just not pretty.

I have a question about the burgers. You said to bake at 350 for appox. 30 minutes. Did you use the broiler at all? I ask because at 25 minutes the burgers looked like they were boiled and covered in that icky gray looking "stuff". i cooked 10 more minutes and still did not look done so I then put under the broiler for about 5 minutes. After than they looked more like a burger.


----------



## IdahoCynth

ChubbyBubbles said:


> How silly of me to forget to post such a fabulous recipe! :doh: I want everyone to share in these DELICIOUS burgers!!!
> 
> *INGREDIENTS *
> 1 pounds ground beef
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon pepper
> 
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*
> In a large bowl, mix together the ground beef, sour cream, salt, and pepper using your hands. Form into 4 burgers. Bake at 350 for approx. 30 minutes. Add bacon & cheese if desired.



These sound & look delish! Thanks for posting the recipe. I may have to make them this weekend.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ok last night I made beef with gravy, white rice, steamed broccoli and garlic toast.
I took some thin sirloin tip steaks and grilled them for 3 mins on my foreman grill. Then I cut it up real tiny and fried it up in a pan with a bit of olive oil, soy sauce, ground cumin, garlic powder, s&p and then added in one packet of brown gravy mix and a can of beef broth. Thickened it up with a few tbsps of wondra gravy flour. Came out perfect! 

View attachment beefbroccoli 002.jpg


View attachment beefbroccoli 003.jpg


----------



## Goddess Patty

So tonight, I had so many leftovers from last night. 
So all I did tonight was add in some fried flat wontons crumbled up and mixed up the rice, beef and broccoli. And again had it with garlic toast.
Yummyyyyyyyyyy!!! 

View attachment beefbroccoli2 006.jpg


View attachment beefbroccoli2 005.jpg


----------



## prettyssbbw

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> So tonight, I had so many leftovers from last night.
> So all I did tonight was add in some fried flat wontons crumbled up and mixed up the rice, beef and broccoli. And again had it with garlic toast.
> Yummyyyyyyyyyy!!!



Patty,can i come and eat with you? pretty please? :smitten:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

ValentineBBW said:


> Ok so the corn souffle was iffy. The recipe didn't say to drain the can of corn so I didn't but wish I had. also the cooking time seemed way off, 1.5 hours? I googled other recipes and the cooking time was much less. It was edible, just not pretty.
> 
> I have a question about the burgers. You said to bake at 350 for appox. 30 minutes. Did you use the broiler at all? I ask because at 25 minutes the burgers looked like they were boiled and covered in that icky gray looking "stuff". i cooked 10 more minutes and still did not look done so I then put under the broiler for about 5 minutes. After than they looked more like a burger.



I don't use a broiler, and my burgers don't usually get that way...but I use the lowest fat hamburger possible. _ If_ I do use a fatty hamburger, then they get that filmy look. (yuck!) Sorry they didn't turn out for you...I LOVE these burgers and had hoped everyone else who made them did too! 

As for the corn souffle, you usually need to cook it for a longer period of time (1 - 1/2 hours) in order for it to set. Try checking out ALL RECIPES for any questions or recipes you have questions about. It's been a life savor for my cooking and baking skills!


----------



## ValentineBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I don't use a broiler, and my burgers don't usually get that way...but I use the lowest fat hamburger possible. _ If_ I do use a fatty hamburger, then they get that filmy look. (yuck!) Sorry they didn't turn out for you...I LOVE these burgers and had hoped everyone else who made them did too!
> 
> As for the corn souffle, you usually need to cook it for a longer period of time (1 - 1/2 hours) in order for it to set. Try checking out ALL RECIPES for any questions or recipes you have questions about. It's been a life savor for my cooking and baking skills!



Ok, that helps on the burgers. I find its a fine line with hamburger, I believe this was 85% because I find anything with a lower fat tastes like shoe leather. 

The burgers turned out good, it just took longer. Once I dabbed off the yucky film and put the broiler on, it was fine. The flavor was really good. Now I'll know what to do with the hamburger I use. 

The souffle was a gamble. I had compared recipes from ALL RECIPES (great site) and they all had different times. The flavor was good, but next time I will plan on baking longer but I will also drain the corn.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Pics of homemade pulled pork sandwiches and homemade beef/veggie soup! 

View attachment pulledpork 011.jpg


View attachment pulledpork 004.jpg


View attachment pulledpork 010.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

Oooooh Patty, the pulled pork looks delicious. Mouth is watering here!

I made homemade cheese enchiladas. I will never go back to canned sauce again. I made the chili gravy from scratch and it is lot years ahead in taste. It was very easy too. Just make a roux, add spices (chili powder, cumin, oregano, garlic powder, salt & pepper) and then add water and let thicken. I didn't like the taste of the sauce to start, so I added some tomato puree, which cut down on the sharpness but still had some heat. I don't know why the beans are purple, but oh well. I can't find good tex-mex in nyc.







http://homesicktexan.blogspot.com/2007/01/essence-of-tex-mex.html


----------



## MissToodles

strawberry coconut layer cake






carrot cake with walnuts & raisins

from
http://lloydscarrotcake.com/about.html


----------



## Goddess Patty

Late breakfast at 2pm... Migas, fried potatoes (can you tell I like pepper ), bacon, flour tortilla and cold OJ. :eat2: 

View attachment breakfast 001.jpg


----------



## jamie

I didn't put this in the restaurant thread, because it is not a very good pic, and we eat here so often (it is right behind our house) that it didn't seem that special. I tried something new the other day, a Volcano Roll and it was so good I had to snap a pic with my cell phone.






There was Justin's cucumber roll, avocado roll, and inari.
In the middle was the volcano roll with baked spicy crab and sweet soy on top and my little tamago (egg roll) on the side there.


----------



## MissToodles

sushi! aaargh! looks tops.


I had a bee in my bonnet for BBQ Chicken. They're a Korean fried chicken chain, and they fry all they chicken to order. In olive oil. Even though there's a trans fat ban in nyc, I'm sure most places still use soybean oil, something not as healthy as olive oil. I had to wait 15 minutes but it was well worth it. I had the teri-gold wings, which are salty, but so crispy and hot, that you have to be careful not to steam burn yourself. Next time (I get fried chicken cravings when I'm pms-ing!) I'll try the hot wings. I hope this place lasts, 10 wings are $7.95. There's Popeye's, KFC and Kennedy Fried Chicken type place two blocks away and all of those places are much cheaper. Really, it beats all of those places and they can take their heat lamps and shove it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made chicken enchilladas recently. Thank goodness we loved them because we ate them for three days.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Okay, a few pics from the last week to catch up on...

1st pic: Pork Milanase (sp?) w/ sour cream mashed potatoes and red beets

2nd pic: Up close 

3rd pic: chicken meatloaf, mashed sweet potatoes & Italian green beans

4th pic: Halloween cookies me & Luke made for his preschool friends 

View attachment 100_0657.JPG


View attachment 100_0663.JPG


View attachment 100_0708.JPG


View attachment 100_0718.JPG


----------



## ValentineBBW

Pumpkin Bread from the Iron Foodee Challenge....


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

OMG I love love love pumpkin bread. I'll have to pull out my recipe soon.:eat2:




ValentineBBW said:


> Pumpkin Bread from the Iron Foodee Challenge....


----------



## JeanC

French dip sandwich made with Italian roast beef from the Winco deli on toasted stadium rolls with fresh goat cheese and au jus.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

JeanC said:


> French dip sandwich made with Italian roast beef from the Winco deli on toasted stadium rolls with fresh goat cheese and au jus.



You had me at Italian roast beef. And kept me with the FRESH goat cheese. Those rolls look awesome too! Oh that looks so dang good.:eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie

I haven't done a lot of cooking, but now that the weather's turning I will be. However, tonight I gave it to a hankering for cake... of the cup variety. 

Piggies on top for good measure. 

(Sorry, pic is a bit shit.... sort of dark in the living room.) 

View attachment P1040527.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> I haven't done a lot of cooking, but now that the weather's turning I will be. However, tonight I gave it to a hankering for cake... of the cup variety.
> 
> Piggies on top for good measure.
> 
> (Sorry, pic is a bit shit.... sort of dark in the living room.)



um...I would say the pic is JUST fine since I want to lick the frosting through my monitor (a good sign of quality.)


----------



## AtlantisAK

Just made these today to take in to work. Last year, Jello had a recipe for a pumpkin pie made from jello pudding, canned pumpkin and a few other things..This year I mixed it up (with less liquid in the pudding) and slapped it on some moist deluxe chocolate cupcakes and sprinkled little chocolate jimmies on top. So delish!


----------



## liz (di-va)

AnnMarie said:


> I haven't done a lot of cooking, but now that the weather's turning I will be. However, tonight I gave it to a hankering for cake... of the cup variety.
> 
> Piggies on top for good measure.
> 
> (Sorry, pic is a bit shit.... sort of dark in the living room.)



where did you get the piggies??


----------



## vardon_grip

I had a couple of friends over for some dinner last nite. We started with a buttery California chardonnay and a salad of field greens and radicchio. It was topped with homemade parmesan croutons, feta and fresh balsamic vinegrette.





The main course was a porcini mushroom risotto with a sauce made from a veal stock and cabernet reduction with melted danish bleu cheese drizzled on top. A bottle of robust Australian shiraz accompanied the risotto.





For dessert I made some Ghirardelli chocolate brownies with walnuts in a muffin-top pan. I scooped some French vanilla ice cream into bowls, added the brownie and topped it with some chocolate sauce and white chocolate chips.





After dessert we sat outside to relax with some good single malt scotch and smoked from my Turkish nargileh. (also known as a hookah) It was very nice to have some quality time with my very good friends. Isn't that what life is all about?


----------



## BeaBea

vardon_grip said:


> It was very nice to have some quality time with my very good friends. Isn't that what life is all about?



Umm, well I think so. Which is why I'm astonished your guests were patient enough to wait while you took such professional looking pictures of all three courses. Didn't it put a damper on the ambience while you focussed, lit and snapped three separate times? Lol



AnnMarie said:


> (Sorry, pic is a bit shit.... sort of dark in the living room.)



Its a GREAT picture. It's an adorable looking cake but I love the fact it's right next to your keyboard and ready for action immediately after you took a picture. I'm with SVS, it's a 'screen-licker' of a picture!

Tracey xx


----------



## sunnie1653

BeaBea said:


> Umm, well I think so. Which is why I'm astonished your guests were patient enough to wait while you took such professional looking pictures of all three courses. Didn't it put a damper on the ambience while you focussed, lit and snapped three separate times? Lol
> <snip>
> 
> Tracey xx




Rep for you, Tracey!


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> I had a couple of friends over for some dinner last nite. We started with a buttery California chardonnay and a salad of field greens and radicchio. It was topped with homemade parmesan croutons, feta and fresh balsamic vinegrette.
> 
> 
> The main course was a porcini mushroom risotto with a sauce made from a veal stock and cabernet reduction with melted danish bleu cheese drizzled on top. A bottle of robust Australian shiraz accompanied the risotto.
> 
> 
> For dessert I made some Ghirardelli chocolate brownies with walnuts in a muffin-top pan. I scooped some French vanilla ice cream into bowls, added the brownie and topped it with some chocolate sauce and white chocolate chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dessert we sat outside to relax with some good single malt scotch and smoked from my Turkish nargileh. (also known as a hookah) It was very nice to have some quality time with my very good friends. Isn't that what life is all about?


 
It all looks delicious. And I think the pictures are gorgeous.


----------



## vardon_grip

BeaBea said:


> Umm, well I think so. Which is why I'm astonished your guests were patient enough to wait while you took such professional looking pictures of all three courses. Didn't it put a damper on the ambience while you focussed, lit and snapped three separate times? Lol



Do the pictures have to be taken right before the food is consumed? I wasn't aware that was a rule on this thread. (Or that you were the one in charge of rules enforcement) In every other picture on this thread, you can tell that people were just off in the wings with forks at the ready huh? Yeah right. The pictures are of what I made and served. The story is true. Only the names have been changed to protect the innocent. As a professional, I do try to take "professional looking" pictures. You can be astonished or not, but I imagine that you won't be because you are too busy trying to be a wise ass. Lol


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> It all looks delicious. And I think the pictures are gorgeous.



Thank you very much. Your words are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeaBea

vardon_grip said:


> Do the pictures have to be taken right before the food is consumed?



Well no, but taking them right after it's been consumed could be tricky! Seeing as you were talking about a relaxing evening with friends I just found the whole story, hookah pipe included, amusing. 



vardon_grip said:


> I wasn't aware that was a rule on this thread. (Or that you were the one in charge of rules enforcement)



Not at all, I dont make the rules and I'm not in charge of anything. I am allowed to express my opinion though.



vardon_grip said:


> In every other picture on this thread, you can tell that people were just off in the wings with forks at the ready huh? Yeah right.



No, but in my humble opinion AnnMarie and AtlantisAK's pictures look a lot more believable and yes, I do believe there were people waiting in the wings for those shots. 



vardon_grip said:


> The pictures are of what I made and served. The story is true. Only the names have been changed to protect the innocent. As a professional, I do try to take "professional looking" pictures.



Umm, ok, well I'll stop beating around the bush here and tell you flat out that I dont believe you. I made what I thought was a tongue in cheek post to express gentle amusement as I know if I was served food that delicious looking no way would I let it spoil while someone took pictures of it. You seem SO defensive however that my amusement has bubbled over into disbelief. Maybe its my loss that my 'quality time with good friends' is less about light meter readings and focal lengths and more about conversation and good cheer? Lol - maybe not.



vardon_grip said:


> You can be astonished or not, but I imagine that you won't be because you are too busy trying to be a wise ass. Lol



No, just stating what I (and others) believe to be true. I've worked plenty of photoshoots and seen just how tricky it is to get good shots of food but if you want to prove me wrong then next time why not take some oh-so-professional pictures of the preparation, the cooking and the friends. If you do that I'll apologise profusely but until then my amusement will continue.

Tracey


----------



## bigbob10000

AnnMarie said:


> I haven't done a lot of cooking, but now that the weather's turning I will be. However, tonight I gave it to a hankering for cake... of the cup variety.
> 
> Piggies on top for good measure.
> 
> 
> Hey, where is my cupcake? You teaser. Your EVIL
> 
> exnice guy
> BigBob10000


----------



## bigbob10000

I haven't done a lot of cooking, but now that the weather's turning I will be. However, tonight I gave it to a hankering for cake... of the cup variety. 

Piggies on top for good measure. 








Hey, where is my cupcake? You teaser. Your EVIL 

exnice guy
BigBob10000


----------



## Surlysomething

BeaBea said:


> Well no, but taking them right after it's been consumed could be tricky! Seeing as you were talking about a relaxing evening with friends I just found the whole story, hookah pipe included, amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, I dont make the rules and I'm not in charge of anything. I am allowed to express my opinion though.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but in my humble opinion AnnMarie and AtlantisAK's pictures look a lot more believable and yes, I do believe there were people waiting in the wings for those shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, ok, well I'll stop beating around the bush here and tell you flat out that I dont believe you. I made what I thought was a tongue in cheek post to express gentle amusement as I know if I was served food that delicious looking no way would I let it spoil while someone took pictures of it. You seem SO defensive however that my amusement has bubbled over into disbelief. Maybe its my loss that my 'quality time with good friends' is less about light meter readings and focal lengths and more about conversation and good cheer? Lol - maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> No, just stating what I (and others) believe to be true. I've worked plenty of photoshoots and seen just how tricky it is to get good shots of food but if you want to prove me wrong then next time why not take some oh-so-professional pictures of the preparation, the cooking and the friends. If you do that I'll apologise profusely but until then my amusement will continue.
> 
> Tracey


 

Just wow. :doh:


----------



## DeerVictory

I hate Thanksgiving. 


but it gives me an excuse to bake. 

Lemon Meringue Pie






Fruit pizza. 

Didn't get a picture of it before it was mostly eaten. 






And pumpkin tarts.


----------



## AnnMarie

Raegan said:


> I hate Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> but it gives me an excuse to bake.
> 
> Lemon Meringue Pie
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit pizza.
> 
> Didn't get a picture of it before it was mostly eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> And pumpkin tarts.



ahahah... I thought those tarts were pies before I noticed the keys for scale. Man, that was a lot of pies!!


----------



## sunnie1653

Raegan said:


> Fruit pizza.
> 
> Didn't get a picture of it before it was mostly eaten.



Even though your fruit pizza is almost gone it looks SO yummy!!!!!!


----------



## BeaBea

Raegan said:


> Fruit pizza. Didn't get a picture of it before it was mostly eaten.



I'm intrigued - whats under the fruit and on top of the base? My mouth needs answers! Any chance of the recipe?

Tracey xx


----------



## DeerVictory

BeaBea said:


> I'm intrigued - whats under the fruit and on top of the base? My mouth needs answers! Any chance of the recipe?
> 
> Tracey xx



Shortbread base, then strawberry creamcheese mixed with regular creamcheese (both light). Half a cup of each, mixed with sugar and vanilla. You spread that over the shortbread, then put the fruit on. Then I made a sauce out of one cup of pineapple juice, 2 tbsp of cornstarch, sugar (quarter of a cup-ish), and lemon juice. Stir that until it thickens and until it nearly broils, then pour it overtop after it cools slightly.


----------



## SoVerySoft

vardon_grip said:


> I had a couple of friends over for some dinner last nite...



vardon, you know I always love your photos. Absolutely breathtaking. These are no exception. Great shots! 

Makes me wish I was one of your friends. At least for as long as one meal


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

SoVerySoft said:


> vardon, you know I always love your photos. Absolutely breathtaking. These are no exception. Great shots!
> 
> Makes me wish I was one of your friends. At least for as long as one meal



I'm here about the brownie.


----------



## SoVerySoft

BeaBea said:


> Umm, ok, well I'll stop beating around the bush here and tell you flat out that I dont believe you...



Tracey, I have to say I am disappointed. I don't think vardon deserves this.

As someone who takes pictures of food all the time, I know it is quite possible to take the shots quickly when one is plating the food, before it is served. Also, his photos are always gorgeous, and he watermarks every photo he posts. He knows photos are snatched on the web all the time (heck, look at my birthday cake thread), and as a photographer by trade, he wants his protected.

If you find his posts suspicious, that's fine, but please don't run people off when they really haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## AnnMarie

Leftover white rice from Chinese, chicken breasts that needed to be cooked, a few veggies in the cabinet, and two little packs of left over soy sauce. 

Chicken fried rice. It's not bad, but I might bother with the egg and buy sprouts for it next time around... plus it does need more soy sauce, it's a smidge bland. 

View attachment P1040531.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

SoVerySoft said:


> Tracey, I have to say I am disappointed. I don't think vardon deserves this.
> 
> As someone who takes pictures of food all the time, I know it is quite possible to take the shots quickly when one is plating the food, before it is served. Also, his photos are always gorgeous, and he watermarks every photo he posts. He knows photos are snatched on the web all the time (heck, look at my birthday cake thread), and as a photographer by trade, he wants his protected.
> 
> If you find his posts suspicious, that's fine, but please don't run people off when they really haven't done anything wrong.



I have no history with his posts and wouldn't have believed them real had you not just said so. Neither here nor there on the previous conversation, but struck me as magazine shots... not having any other prior knowledge. 

Nevertheless, they are lovely, for sure.


----------



## BeaBea

SoVerySoft said:


> Tracey, I have to say I am disappointed. I don't think vardon deserves this.



Hi SVS, 
thats fine, I respect your opinion and I apologise to you as Mod if you think I've overstepped the mark. I genuinely did try to compliment Vardon with my first post but found the response it generated to be prickly and defensive.
I wont drag this out any further on the board but have noted your comments.
Tracey


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> I have no history with his posts and wouldn't have believed them real had you not just said so. Neither here nor there on the previous conversation, but struck me as magazine shots... not having any other prior knowledge.
> 
> Nevertheless, they are lovely, for sure.



AM, he's posted in this thread a couple of times before, with his watermarked photos (always gorgeous). One time he was criticized for having the watermark. I didn't think it was warranted or fair, so I decided to step up and say something this time, since I was quiet in the past. 

Personally, I enjoy his contributions and I hope he continues to post his photos here.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SoVerySoft said:


> AM, he's posted in this thread a couple of times before, with his watermarked photos (always gorgeous). One time he was criticized for having the watermark. I didn't think it was warranted or fair, so I decided to step up and say something this time, since I was quiet in the past.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy his contributions and I hope he continues to post his photos here.



He wasn't criticised, I asked if he always watermarked his pics and I received an angry response, the tone of which actually had others defend ME. He wasn't criticised until he was unneccessarily rude then, as now. 

re your previous post, I thought he was a chef, not a photographer, having photography as a hobby. Apologies if Im wrong. I dont want this to drag either, but wanted to defend myself and sort out the photographer as trade part.


----------



## AnnMarie

SoVerySoft said:


> AM, he's posted in this thread a couple of times before, with his watermarked photos (always gorgeous). One time he was criticized for having the watermark. I didn't think it was warranted or fair, so I decided to step up and say something this time, since I was quiet in the past.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy his contributions and I hope he continues to post his photos here.



I agree, just meant I could understand how the conversation unfolded, not knowing a past history of posting images of that caliber. 

Thanks for the clear up!


----------



## mossystate

The one photo of Vardon's, the field greens salad?...there really is no part of it that is in focus. It is still a better picture than I can take...but...to me...that says these pictures are his, and that even when time is an issue, they still look pretty darn good... That brownie and ice cream need to be in mah belly!


----------



## vardon_grip

I guess if the authenticity and origin of my photos are being challenged then all I have to say is...thank you? I guess its a backhanded compliment that some people question that I misrepresent the photos I have posted. 

I may be sensitive, but I truly cannot understand why anyone would ask about my watermark or ask about the patience of my guests while I snapped pix unless it was actually my integrity under question. I even changed my watermark into my own signature because its damn hard to fake or steal that. I may not be a linguist, but I can't find a "genuine" compliment in BeaBea's first post to me as she claims, although I can spot the animosity in her next post when she says...

"...I'll stop beating around the bush here and tell you flat out that I dont believe you."

So which is it? A compliment or a flat out accusation? It can't be both.

This is a food picture thread. My feelings were hurt that my posts were not accepted at face value. I didn't make any outlandish claims nor try to con anyone into buying swampland. I just posted pictures I shot of food that I made.

I am not a chef, but I love to cook. I am not a food photographer by trade. Why does it matter what I do or who I am in order to post pictures of food and be believed? I put two things that I love together and wanted to share them with the people of Dimensions.

I may be wrong, but I think that trust is a hard thing won on this board. Many have been hurt by trusting others here. I know that there are a lot of men who lie to women here to take advantage of them. That makes people immediately suspicious in the hope of protecting themselves. Maybe that suspicion has spilled over to a little picture thread about everyday food.

So, to all of the detractors, I hope you find a little trust for your fellow man.
To the rest, thanks for a little trust in a fellow Dimmer and to ALL of you i say...RED BEANS AND RICE FOR DINNER!


----------



## Emma

To be honest vardon_grip I think you may have taken what Beabea said the wrong way. I think she expressed disbelief and shock at your pictures because they're so bloody good. Too good to believe that you shot them whilst you had friends waiting for dinner. If it's true, you know that it's true and it's a GREAT compliment to yourself if your photos are so good that people can't believe you took them  





Raegan said:


> Shortbread base, then strawberry creamcheese mixed with regular creamcheese (both light). Half a cup of each, mixed with sugar and vanilla. You spread that over the shortbread, then put the fruit on. Then I made a sauce out of one cup of pineapple juice, 2 tbsp of cornstarch, sugar (quarter of a cup-ish), and lemon juice. Stir that until it thickens and until it nearly broils, then pour it overtop after it cools slightly.



Can I marry you?


----------



## SoVerySoft

CurvyEm said:


> ... If it's true, you know that it's true and it's a GREAT compliment to yourself if your photos are so good that people can't believe you took them



I agree it is the ultimate compliment. Now, let's move on and let it go, everyone, please?


----------



## Brandi

_wonders how well vardon grip could take a pic of crispy chicken skin_ Ultimate winner is getting SVS licking the screen lmao!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> _wonders how well vardon grip could take a pic of crispy chicken skin_ Ultimate winner is getting SVS licking the screen lmao!



Speaking of crispy skin - how was your Thanksgiving, Brandi? I am way behind on reading here, so if you already posted...oops  Hoping for some yummy photos!


----------



## goofy girl

Cheddar cheese filled pretzels anyone?:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Speaking of crispy skin - how was your Thanksgiving, Brandi? I am way behind on reading here, so if you already posted...oops  Hoping for some yummy photos!



No yummy pictures this time...Thanksgiving really is a holiday I cannot get into, because my mom died a few days after Thanksgiving in 2003. I really tried this year, but just can't.

My daughter on the other hand told everyone to take a small piece of her mommys pumpkin cheesecake..lol

I'll make up for it SVS, promise!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> No yummy pictures this time...Thanksgiving really is a holiday I cannot get into, because my mom died a few days after Thanksgiving in 2003. I really tried this year, but just can't.
> 
> My daughter on the other hand told everyone to take a small piece of her mommys pumpkin cheesecake..lol
> 
> I'll make up for it SVS, promise!



I know you will, and I am sorry about your mom. *big hugs*


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> I know you will, and I am sorry about your mom. *big hugs*



thanks!! I just have to get through Saturday...lol so my food maybe a little off lmao


----------



## vardon_grip

Crispy chicken skin....hmmmmm. If it and the rest of the chicken lasts long enough to take a picture of it, I will try to fulfill the request.


----------



## Tooz

vardon_grip said:


> Do the pictures have to be taken right before the food is consumed? I wasn't aware that was a rule on this thread. (Or that you were the one in charge of rules enforcement) In every other picture on this thread, you can tell that people were just off in the wings with forks at the ready huh? Yeah right. The pictures are of what I made and served. The story is true. Only the names have been changed to protect the innocent. As a professional, I do try to take "professional looking" pictures. You can be astonished or not, but I imagine that you won't be because you are too busy trying to be a wise ass. Lol



You're one to be calling someone a wise-ass. :\


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Some pics from last night's dinner...

From my foodee challenge recipe: Pumpkin soup w/ bleu cheese and crumbled (turkey) bacon

And for dessert: Lemon curd cheesecake 

View attachment 100_0875.JPG


View attachment 100_0879.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

Tooz said:


> You're one to be calling someone a wise-ass.


Thank you very much! That's what I thought also. I AM the one to call someone a wise ass. :kiss2:


----------



## TraciJo67

CurvyEm said:


> To be honest vardon_grip I think you may have taken what Beabea said the wrong way. I think she expressed disbelief and shock at your pictures because they're so bloody good. Too good to believe that you shot them whilst you had friends waiting for dinner. If it's true, you know that it's true and it's a GREAT compliment to yourself if your photos are so good that people can't believe you took them



Wow. Just wow. Way to minimize Vardon's quite rightful indignation. It's his fault that he was insulted, because he's just too good to be believed?!?! 

Vardon, I absolutely believe that those are your photos. I've seen your watermark elsewhere. And damn, but I wish that I was one of your friends .. at least for as long as it would take me to consume that veritable feast! 

And you weren't mistaken. There was no compliment, intended or otherwise, in the first post. It was quite obviously a snide aside ... one cleverly enough "disguised" that, if called on it, could be withdrawn as a misunderstanding ... on *your* part, of course. 

You handled your response with a lot more dignity and grace than I would have been capable of.


----------



## DeerVictory

CurvyEm said:


> Can I marry you?



I'm positive that we can make this work if we try.


----------



## bigsexy920

SHHH now - I want to see more food pics


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Some pics from last night's dinner...
> 
> From my foodee challenge recipe: Pumpkin soup w/ bleu cheese and crumbled (turkey) bacon
> 
> And for dessert: Lemon curd cheesecake



Oh that soup looks gorgeous! Im getting some canned pumpkin from the US so that I can try making it! The lemon curd cheesecake looks luscious too!


----------



## goofy girl

Want Lemon Curd Cheesecake


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

The lemon curd cheesecake is soooooooooooooooooooo easy!

1 package of 8oz. cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup white sugar
3 tablespoons lemon curd (or lime curd if you want lime cheesecakes)
6 mini graham cracker pie crusts
whipped topping and sprinkles, optional

Mix cream cheese, lemon curd and sugar together until creamy and well blended. Spoon into pie crusts, top with whipped topping and sprinkles (yellow for lemon or green for lime) and refrigerate for 2 hours. Serve and ENJOY! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## BeaBea

ChubbyBubbles said:


> The lemon curd cheesecake is soooooooooooooooooooo easy!



Lol, I was expecting a recipe that was too complicated to do anything except drool over but I think thats actually achievable - even by me!

Tracey xx


----------



## goofy girl

ChubbyBubbles said:


> The lemon curd cheesecake is soooooooooooooooooooo easy!
> 
> 1 package of 8oz. cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup white sugar
> 3 tablespoons lemon curd (or lime curd if you want lime cheesecakes)
> 6 mini graham cracker pie crusts
> whipped topping and sprinkles, optional
> 
> Mix cream cheese, lemon curd and sugar together until creamy and well blended. Spoon into pie crusts, top with whipped topping and sprinkles (yellow for lemon or green for lime) and refrigerate for 2 hours. Serve and ENJOY! :eat1: :eat2:



Thanks!! I'm filing that away for the next summer party!! Of course I'll be getting lots of practice to perfect it before then 



BeaBea said:


> Lol, I was expecting a recipe that was too complicated to do anything except drool over but I think thats actually achievable - even by me!
> 
> Tracey xx



me, too!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

BeaBea said:


> Lol, I was expecting a recipe that was too complicated to do anything except drool over but I think thats actually achievable - even by me!
> 
> Tracey xx




Lol! I know! So easy and with such incredible results!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

goofy girl said:


> Thanks!! I'm filing that away for the next summer party!!




Can I come!!!! I promise to bring something good and yummy!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Last night's dinner:

3 cheese, spinach lasagna
dinner rolls
tomato, broccoli & blue cheese salad 

View attachment 100_0943.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie

Baked ziti with ricotta and mozzarella. Really hard to get a good pic, the oranges and reds just blow all out... oh well, you can see the cheese. 

View attachment P1040575.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

CB and AM-Both of the pasta dishes look very yummy


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

vardon_grip said:


> CB and AM-Both of the pasta dishes look very yummy




Thanks hun! Although my pics don't even compare to _your_ GORGEOUS food pics! What's your secret?????


----------



## vardon_grip

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Thanks hun! Although my pics don't even compare to _your_ GORGEOUS food pics! What's your secret?????


Thank you for the compliment.

The biggest "secret"-equipment.
I have a professional DSLR with several lenses to achieve the looks that I need. I also have accessories to shape and soften the light. Unfortunately, it is very expensive for a lot of hobbyists. Don't let that deter you.
A lot of the point and shoot cameras made in the last 5 years are really good and should not be scoffed at. There are also simple household items that can be used to help you get the look you want.
That being said, here are a few suggestions.

-Whenever possible-use natural light. 
-Always make sure your camera is set to the proper color temperature/white balance (Sunlight, Florescent, Tungsten, Cloudy Day, Flash or Shadow-for most cameras. Light has a color temperature and can cast an orange to blue tint to pictures if the camera is not set correctly.) Auto white balance doesn't really work great for all kinds of light
-Use a macro lens to get a shallow focus depth and to get close to subject/object
(If you use a point and shoot-zoom anywhere from 1/2 to max. zoom and then step away from the object until you get the framing you like. Most p&s cameras have a 3 ft. minimum focus. Any closer and it can't focus properly. You may have to steady the camera from blur by using a tripod. No tripod? Use the top of a chair backrest to steady the camera as you hold it. Or place the object at the end of a table and shoot from opposite end and use a couple/few books to get some angle/height and to steady your camera. You can also place the object on the ground as long as you can get good light on it)
-If you can-make the food "pretty"(Use nice plates, add color w/ garnishes, arrange the food, use props...etc.)
-Go to Wal-Mart or your equivalent store and buy a sheet of white poster board for around 2 dollars to use as a "bounce" card (You can reflect some soft light into darker or shadowy areas with the white card. It can soften shadows and can add just enough light into under exposed areas. Cut it down to a workable size, bend it, hand hold it, wedge it between books or tape it to a 2 Litre bottle of Pepsi to help it stand up to reflect the light where you need it.)
-Experiment with cropping

Good Luck!


Anyone email/PM me with specific camera/photo questions.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

vardon_grip said:


> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> The biggest "secret"-equipment.
> I have a professional DSLR with several lenses to achieve the looks that I need. I also have accessories to shape and soften the light. Unfortunately, it is very expensive for a lot of hobbyists. Don't let that deter you.
> A lot of the point and shoot cameras made in the last 5 years are really good and should not be scoffed at. There are also simple household items that can be used to help you get the look you want.
> That being said, here are a few suggestions.
> 
> -Whenever possible-use natural light.
> -Always make sure your camera is set to the proper color temperature/white balance (Sunlight, Florescent, Tungsten, Cloudy Day, Flash or Shadow-for most cameras. Light has a color temperature and can cast an orange to blue tint to pictures if the camera is not set correctly.) Auto white balance doesn't really work great for all kinds of light
> -Use a macro lens to get a shallow focus depth and to get close to subject/object
> (If you use a point and shoot-zoom anywhere from 1/2 to max. zoom and then step away from the object until you get the framing you like. Most p&s cameras have a 3 ft. minimum focus. Any closer and it can't focus properly. You may have to steady the camera from blur by using a tripod. No tripod? Use the top of a chair backrest to steady the camera as you hold it. Or place the object at the end of a table and shoot from opposite end and use a couple/few books to get some angle/height and to steady your camera. You can also place the object on the ground as long as you can get good light on it)
> -If you can-make the food "pretty"(Use nice plates, add color w/ garnishes, arrange the food, use props...etc.)
> -Go to Wal-Mart or your equivalent store and buy a sheet of white poster board for around 2 dollars to use as a "bounce" card (You can reflect some soft light into darker or shadowy areas with the white card. It can soften shadows and can add just enough light into under exposed areas. Cut it down to a workable size, bend it, hand hold it, wedge it between books or tape it to a 2 Litre bottle of Pepsi to help it stand up to reflect the light where you need it.)
> -Experiment with cropping
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Anyone email/PM me with specific camera/photo questions.




Thank you so much for your advice! It is greatly appreciated! P.s. You've been repped!


----------



## vardon_grip

Its fall around the country and yet the days in Southern California are still warm. The night brings a gentle coolness to the air that will turn crisp before morning. Even though its not quite soup weather here, I decided to make some split pea soup, because Andersen's restaurant (famous for its split pea) is far from me and I really like split pea soup! I am garnishing it with chopped ham shank and homemade herb croutons and parmesan crisps. 












Why yes, that is the famous Turkish nargileh (hookah) from the risotto party in the background











The soup was very easy to make. I followed the directions on the package of dried split peas. I made it in my crock pot because I could walk away from it and not worry that it'll burn.


----------



## liz (di-va)

vardon_grip said:


> Its fall around the country and yet the days in Southern California are still warm. The night brings a gentle coolness to the air that will turn crisp before morning. Even though its not quite soup weather here, I decided to make some split pea soup, because Andersen's restaurant (famous for its split pea) is far from me and I really like split pea soup! I am garnishing it with chopped ham shank and homemade herb croutons and parmesan crisps...
> The soup was very easy to make. I followed the directions on the package of dried split peas. I made it in my crock pot because I could walk away from it and not worry that it'll burn.



yes please!!!


----------



## JeanC

Homemade 3 cheese pizza:

before:





after:





The 3 cheeses are Fontina, mozzarella and Romano. It ended up a 4 cheese pizza after coming out of the oven since I like to sprinkle Parmesan on it. The sauce is made from powdered tomato paste I reconstituted with water to the right thickness and seasoned with Italian spices and minces garlic. I sprinkled on some chopped up roma tomatoes.


----------



## JeanC

Dinner last night and lunch today. Penne pasta with olive oil, Black Russian tomatoes and shredded goat cheese:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Last night I made a veggie quiche. It turned out so good even my 3 year old asked for 2nds!

I used broccoli, sauteed onions, mushrooms, artichoke hearts, cheddar cheese and bacon. I love to make quiche because it is so versatile and the combinations are endless! 

View attachment 100_0972.JPG


----------



## JeanC

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Last night I made a veggie quiche. It turned out so good even my 3 year old asked for 2nds!
> 
> I used broccoli, sauteed onions, mushrooms, artichoke hearts, cheddar cheese and bacon. I love to make quiche because it is so versatile and the combinations are endless!



MMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to look at making quiche. I wonder if it freezes well, I could make several at one time, have one fresh and stash the rest for other meals.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

JeanC said:


> MMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to look at making quiche. I wonder if it freezes well, I could make several at one time, have one fresh and stash the rest for other meals.


yes they freeze perfectly! i made 3 last night and froze 2 for another 2 meals!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

ChubbyBubbles said:


> yes they freeze perfectly! i made 3 last night and froze 2 for another 2 meals!



This may be a dumb question but, do you freeze them before or after you bake them?


----------



## MissToodles

Cuban sandwich. Tasty but two issues: no pickles and not on criollo bread but rather an Italian loaf. I missed that light interior/crunchy exterior thing. Otherwise, a decent but not outstanding specimen. The search continues!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

DumbAssBunny said:


> This may be a dumb question but, do you freeze them before or after you bake them?



Not a dumb question at all...I actually baked them 1st, then froze them. I'd be afraid it would be too messy to try and freeze it before baking with the eggs and cream.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

MissToodles said:


> Cuban sandwich. Tasty but two issues: no pickles and not on criollo bread but rather an Italian loaf. I missed that light interior/crunchy exterior thing. Otherwise, a decent but not outstanding specimen. The search continues!



I always wanted to try a Cuban sandwich, but I can't find anyone around here who makes them. I do have a recipe, but I doubt it will taste "authentic".


----------



## MisticalMisty

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Not a dumb question at all...I actually baked them 1st, then froze them. I'd be afraid it would be too messy to try and freeze it before baking with the eggs and cream.



You can flash freeze them before cooking and it will eliminate any mess. Just place them on a cookie sheet for about 30 mins...then double bag them in a ziploc bag or whatever..and then they are good to go in the freezer.


----------



## JeanC

MisticalMisty said:


> You can flash freeze them before cooking and it will eliminate any mess. Just place them on a cookie sheet for about 30 mins...then double bag them in a ziploc bag or whatever..and then they are good to go in the freezer.



I do this with my apple butter pumpkin pies, tho I tend to leave them in for at least an hour.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

MisticalMisty said:


> You can flash freeze them before cooking and it will eliminate any mess. Just place them on a cookie sheet for about 30 mins...then double bag them in a ziploc bag or whatever..and then they are good to go in the freezer.




Great! Thanks!!


----------



## MissToodles

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I always wanted to try a Cuban sandwich, but I can't find anyone around here who makes them. I do have a recipe, but I doubt it will taste "authentic".



It doesn't hurt to try. If you have a cast iron skillet or even a Foreman grill, you can make one at home. I make 'inauthentic' versions of things all the time at home and they come out pretty good.


I still had a cuban craving after yesterday's blah sandwich. Then it hit me to google 'best cuban sandwich nyc' to find a decent contender. One place was near me, so I hit it up after class. 

It hit the spot! The roast pork was moist, it had mustard and pickles and it was super garlicky. Plus, criollo bread! And at $3.75, it was cheap as well. 












They also had baked goods and I saw tres leche cake. I can never resist a slice of milky love cake and got a slice. This one was really sweet, but still good.


----------



## QueenB

MissToodles said:


>



oh man. i looooooove tres leches cake. i haven't had it in years.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Right after seeing the coconut cake and getting really hungry, I turned on Food Network and this episode of Good Eats was on! Ugggggghhhhh. I want it so badly!


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissT, I couldn't resist. Those pics were sooooo appealing, I had to do a quick photoshop edit to make them even better... (I hope you don't mind)

View attachment P1020711.jpg


View attachment P1020713.jpg​


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Thanks to the Foodee board on Dims one of my official goals in life is to try tres leches cake.


----------



## Goddess Patty

A few dinners I made this past week.

Deep fried porkchop with rice and cheesy beans :eat2: 

View attachment halloween 004.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Sirloin tip steak cut up with potatos, onion, bellpeppers, spices and a little wondra flour to make a somewhat thick gravy, salad and sliced avocado. 

View attachment halloween 006.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

I had a little Halloween Party with some close friends. Made some finger foods like deviled eggs, broccoli dip, smoked sausages with bbq sauce, pepperoni/ham/cheese/cracker tray, olive/pickle/string cheese tray, fruit bowl, crockpot of nacho cheese, chips, dips and some yummy pulled pork and swiss mini sandwiches. What you dont see is the 8 Little Caesar Pizzas and 3 orders of crazy bread. And the oreo cookies and cream cake. 

Who wants to come over for leftovers??? :eat1: 

View attachment halloween 023.JPG


View attachment halloween 024.JPG


----------



## sugar and spice

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> I had a little Halloween Party with some close friends. Made some finger foods like deviled eggs, broccoli dip, smoked sausages with bbq sauce, pepperoni/ham/cheese/cracker tray, olive/pickle/string cheese tray, fruit bowl, crockpot of nacho cheese, chips, dips and some yummy pulled pork and swiss mini sandwiches. What you dont see is the 8 Little Caesar Pizzas and 3 orders of crazy bread. And the oreo cookies and cream cake.
> .
> Who wants to come over for leftovers??? :eat1:



ME ME!!!! Wow that all looks so delicious. You have given me some good ideas for appetizers for a dinner we are having next weekend. I bet you throw one hell of a good party. thanks for the yummy pictures. Fran


----------



## Missy9579

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> I had a little Halloween Party with some close friends. Made some finger foods like deviled eggs, broccoli dip, smoked sausages with bbq sauce, pepperoni/ham/cheese/cracker tray, olive/pickle/string cheese tray, fruit bowl, crockpot of nacho cheese, chips, dips and some yummy pulled pork and swiss mini sandwiches. What you dont see is the 8 Little Caesar Pizzas and 3 orders of crazy bread. And the oreo cookies and cream cake.
> 
> Who wants to come over for leftovers??? :eat1:



Um? Yum! Id like a bit of everything


----------



## Fuzzy

(homer simpson)Mmmmm... Deep Fried Porkchop.... (/homer simpson)


----------



## IdahoCynth

Lunch from one day last week; ham sandwich chips & grapes












A dreaded turkey taco dinner from last week:





One of my neighbors brought me over some of her home grown tomatoes.... delish~


----------



## vardon_grip

Cooking for friends is something that I love to do. It is one way for me to give back to the people who support me. I love the way food can bring people together. That is the reason why I try to put a lot of effort and love into the food I make. Here are a few pics of the latest effort.












I started with some fresh Roma tomatoes, onions, garlic and basil. After simmering for an hour I added some dried parsley, oregano, thyme and marjoram and continued to simmer for another 1/2 hour before breaking out the stick blender.












While the sauce was simmering, I made the lasagna noodles. I added some spinach to a portion of the pasta dough to make the center layer. One great thing about fresh pasta is that it takes only a couple of minutes to cook. I made the noodles very thin so I could layer it like phyllo.












I browned some Italian sausage and added it with some tomato paste to the simmering sauce. The assembly included ricotta, parmesan and mozzerella cheese. The white noodles and cheese, green spinach noodles and red sauce pay homage to the flag of Italy.






One friend brought the Caesar salad, another brought the dessert and a couple others brought a few bottles of red wine. After dessert we retired to the veranda (fancy for my balcony) and enjoyed some scotch and a some Cuban cigars I smuggled back from the middle east. With the holidays upon us I look forward to enjoying more time with my friends. I hope to share the pix from the holidays when the time comes. Until then...Bon Appetit!


----------



## bigsexy920

That looks really good - Its a true art when you have just the right amount of noodle - cheese and sauce and your layers stay layered. I want a big bite and some italian bread to dip in that red sauce.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> One friend brought the Caesar salad, another brought the dessert and a couple others brought a few bottles of red wine. After dessert we retired to the veranda (fancy for my balcony) and enjoyed some scotch and a some Cuban cigars I smuggled back from the middle east. With the holidays upon us I look forward to enjoying more time with my friends. I hope to share the pix from the holidays when the time comes. Until then...Bon Appetit!


 
Gorgeous picture as always. And I can practically SMELL how delicious that must have been.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Patti, mama mia! Send me some of all of that buffet, Fed Ex!! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Cynth, my son always complains I don't put enough ham in sandwiches, I like just two wafer thin slices... he would LOOOOOOOVE yours!! 

And... who loves orange soda???


----------



## AnotherJessica

I totally love this threat but it make me WAY TOO HUNGRY!!! :eat2: You all find and make the most amazingly delicious looking food.


----------



## TraciJo67

vardon_grip said:


> I browned some Italian sausage and added it with some tomato paste to the simmering sauce. The assembly included ricotta, parmesan and mozzerella cheese. The white noodles and cheese, green spinach noodles and red sauce pay homage to the flag of Italy.



Vardon_Grip, what does one have to do to become your friend?  

Quick question ... what kind of italian sausage do you use?


----------



## vardon_grip

TraciJo67 said:


> Vardon_Grip, what does one have to do to become your friend?
> 
> Quick question ... what kind of italian sausage do you use?



I get the sausage from the meat counter at local specialty grocer called Bristol Farms. I think they grind it themselves. I just remove the casing before browning. They use a good amount of fennel in the sausage, which I like.


----------



## PrettyKitty

The chocolate cake I made for my brother's birthday yesterday. Looks like a cow patty, hehe, but was yummy. And the tacos my dad made for the dinner. 

View attachment cake I made.jpg


View attachment Mmmm, tacos.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

PrettyKitty said:


> The chocolate cake I made for my brother's birthday yesterday. Looks like a cow patty, hehe, but was yummy. And the tacos my dad made for the dinner.



Those appear to be really meaty tacos! :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

Dinner tonight was white fish with lemon butter and pesto, brown rice and sugar snap peas.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I just have some odd, random pics to show....

Pumpkin cupcake things from Costco:





The Twizzlers I like instead of the big bag stuff:





A really yummy, huge cream horn:





There's a kosher bakery that makes these incredible cinnamon sugar breads. OMG, so good:













A birthday cake my secretary made for me.... a homemade version of local Sander's bumpy cake. The foil stuck to the icing on the top, so it looks a little messy:


----------



## mossystate

*MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYY!!!!*





That......cake.....SWEEET JEBUS!!!

messy, in this case = good


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Sorry the bottom pic is sideways. <shrugs>

But here's the recipe. Mossy, enjoy! 

*BUMPY CAKE*

Bake 9 x 13 Devils Food Cake (Duncan Hines) according to package directions. Cool cake on rack.

Prepare white icing filling. Defrost 32 oz Vanilla BetterCreme (Richs). This product can be purchased at Gordons Foods Service in the freezer section. Whip crème in mixing bowl until stiff. (6-8 minutes) Set aside. (For a 9x13 cake you only need about 16 oz of BetterCreme.)

Cut cake in half lengthwise. Place bottom layer of cake on cooling rack placed over a cookie sheet. Frost bottom layer. Replace top layer on frosted layer.

Frost top layer. Place remaining icing in parchment envelope, or plastic food bag. Cut tip. Pipe rows of icing (short side). Put in refrigerator to cool so chocolate icing step won't melt cream.

Prepare chocolate icing. Microwave (Duncan Hines Creamy Home-Style Dark Chocolate Fudge) until it acquires a cooked pudding consistency. (I heat is for one minute at 50% power) You want it loose enough to pour, but NOT runny. Let the icing cool a bit. Make sure icing is not too hot, it will melt the whipped crème. I used 1½ cans of icing for this size cake.

Pour chocolate icing over cake. Let set by placing cake in refrigerator. Once icing is set, transfer to desired serving plate. Keep cake refrigerated.


----------



## Darkeyes

The cinnamon sugar breads are super yummy with butter...IMO


----------



## goofy girl

I bought some Aunt Jemima Low Fat frozen pancakes and had them for breakfast this morning. They are DELICIOUS!! Obviously easier than homemade and better than most restaurant pancakes that I've ever had!! yummers! oh- and a hot cup of mocha cinnamon coffee


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> I bought some Aunt Jemima Low Fat frozen pancakes and had them for breakfast this morning. They are DELICIOUS!! Obviously easier than homemade and better than most restaurant pancakes that I've ever had!! yummers! oh- and a hot cup of mocha cinnamon coffee



MMmmm I could go for some pancakes now. And I keep meaning to tell you - I love your dishes! They make the food look even better.


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> MMmmm I could go for some pancakes now. And I keep meaning to tell you - I love your dishes! They make the food look even better.



I highly recommend the Aunt Jemima frozen pancakes- seriously!

And thanks! The dishes were a wedding gift :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

goofy girl said:


> I bought some Aunt Jemima Low Fat frozen pancakes and had them for breakfast this morning. They are DELICIOUS!! Obviously easier than homemade and better than most restaurant pancakes that I've ever had!! yummers! oh- and a hot cup of mocha cinnamon coffee


 
Me freezer is filled with Eggo's. I go through these weird pancake/waffle phases.


----------



## MissToodles

ma po tofu, it doesn't have the incendiary red hue that it should have (it wasn't cooked in a delicious lake of numbing your tongue chili/oil/sichuan peppercorns)





broccoli rabe, macaroni & turkey sausage. oooh steamy!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Cheese and Veggie Enchilada Casserole


----------



## AnnMarie

Experimental casserole. I'm sure it actually exists, but in my head I sort of made it up. I was looking up tatertot casseroles, and I thought this sounded like a better version. 

Browned hamburger, chili, tots and served with shredded cheese. I was going to put the cheese on top for the oven, but I don't think I'd like how it reheats, etc. 

In the pan, and on the plate. 

View attachment P1040647.jpg


View attachment P1040645.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

I really like your invention :eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920

That looks really good AnnMarie.:eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

Shrimp Creole - was okay -


----------



## vardon_grip

EvilPrincess said:


> Shrimp Creole - was okay -



The food looks great. Very nice gold charger!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

homemade apple pie and bread that I made this weekend. 

View attachment pie.jpg


View attachment bread.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

They both look great, but that bread is screaming to me... yum!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

AnnMarie said:


> They both look great, but that bread is screaming to me... yum!!



Thanks AnnMarie! I'm gonna try to recreate your tatertot creation. I think my kids would love it.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Ella, the pie and bread both look great! I'm suddenly craving both


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ella they both look fab! I would love a slice of each... still warm........right... now.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

ok had early TG dinner with Darren because he's gonna be with his girls on Thursday and I'm gonna be with my parents. 

We've got roasted turkey breast, roasted zuchinni, yellow squash, onion and orange and yellow bell pepper, stuffing, and this sweet potatoe stuff that he picked up. That was the only not yummy thing about the dinner, so I said no more picking up boxed stuff that I'm capable of fixing myself! 

View attachment 015.JPG


View attachment 016.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

Ella Bella said:


> ok had early TG dinner with Darren because he's gonna be with his girls on Thursday and I'm gonna be with my parents.
> 
> We've got roasted turkey breast, roasted zuchinni, yellow squash, onion and orange and yellow bell pepper, stuffing, and this sweet potatoe stuff that he picked up. That was the only not yummy thing about the dinner, so I said no more picking up boxed stuff that I'm capable of fixing myself!




That looks fabulous!


----------



## shazz2602

Today was my boyfriends birthday so i decided to make him his fav meal a nice chicken curry and a nice birthday cake: 

View attachment n797550014_4830113_9697[1].jpg


View attachment n797550014_4830115_1403[1].jpg


----------



## MissToodles

shazz, does your curry have cream in it? It looks mighty tasty.


A bowl of pasta fagioli (fazooooool). I couldn't find ditalini anywhere. Also, got to love the 99 cents soup bowl, isn't the pattern beautiful?


----------



## vardon_grip

MissToodles said:


> A bowl of pasta fagioli (fazooooool). I couldn't find ditalini anywhere. Also, got to love the 99 cents soup bowl, isn't the pattern beautiful?



Looks yummy. I love pasta fagioli!


----------



## JMNYC

I get on food kicks, and the latest is the biggest pasta I can find. I found this yesterday at Fairway. Combined it with my much-touted vegan meat loaf, a little Paul Newman's Sockarooni sauce, soy parmesan...and I'm a for-real _paisan!_ 

View attachment DSC_3449.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Some pics from *Thanksgiving* today...very simple...just the 3 of us..._very_ nice!

*Dinner included:* roasted turkey breasts, honey ham, potato filling, southern biscuits, cranberry sauce and cheesy green bean casserole

*Pies included:* cherry and shoo-fly 

Also, some* Christmas *_cookies_ Luke and I baked last week. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful day! 

View attachment dims.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


View attachment dims3.JPG


----------



## goldilocks829

These are the most beautiful plates of food and sweets. I love colorful food! 

Thanks for sharing!

Janice



ChubbyBubbles said:


> Some pics from *Thanksgiving* today...very simple...just the 3 of us..._very_ nice!
> 
> *Dinner included:* roasted turkey breasts, honey ham, potato filling, southern biscuits, cranberry sauce and cheesy green bean casserole
> 
> *Pies included:* cherry and shoo-fly
> 
> Also, some* Christmas *_cookies_ Luke and I baked last week.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful day!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Thank you!


----------



## vardon_grip

I hope everyone who celebrated Thanksgiving had a wonderful and delicious time.

I was invited to share the day with my dearest friends. The host and hostess provided their home and most of the big dishes served. Guests helped out by bringing the appetizers, salads, desserts and the libations. I decided to make some sushi for an appetizer. I also made a sweet potato pie with vanilla bean that had a graham cracker and crushed pecan crust. It was topped with fresh Jack Daniels whipped cream and drizzled with dulce de leche. I snapped a pic of the some of the sushi before I left my place, but did not get a pic of the pie before it was served or as a leftover.





Clockwise:Ebi(Shrimp), Tamago(Sweet Omelet) and Sake(Salmon)


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

vardon_grip said:


> I also made a sweet potato pie with vanilla bean that had a graham cracker and crushed pecan crust. It was topped with fresh Jack Daniels whipped cream and drizzled with dulce de leche.



I'd love the recipe for this pie...any chance of you posting it?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Some pics from *Thanksgiving* today...very simple...just the 3 of us..._very_ nice!
> 
> *Dinner included:* roasted turkey breasts, honey ham, potato filling, southern biscuits, cranberry sauce and cheesy green bean casserole
> 
> *Pies included:* cherry and shoo-fly
> 
> Also, some* Christmas *_cookies_ Luke and I baked last week.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful day!



I couldn't agree more with what Goldilocks said, your food and plates just look SO jolly! That photo of the biscuits with the coloured sprinkly stuff on them is just gorgeous... and I have a confession to make.... 

Ive got it as my Christmas computer wallpaper, hope you don't mind! 

I've never seen those sprinkles here in the UK, theyre so bright and fun!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Ruby Ripples said:


> I couldn't agree more with what Goldilocks said, your food and plates just look SO jolly! That photo of the biscuits with the coloured sprinkly stuff on them is just gorgeous... and I have a confession to make....
> 
> Ive got it as my Christmas computer wallpaper, hope you don't mind!
> 
> I've never seen those sprinkles here in the UK, theyre so bright and fun!




Yay! I'm so flattered! Actually Luke and I made cut out cookies...and he picked the sprinkles...it's more like colored sugar crystals...yum!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

ChubbyBubbles said:


> THANK YOU all for such kind words! As many of you know...my son is the love of my life!!!
> 
> Now, onto the cream cheese & choc. chip filled cupcakes! Here's the recipe...you can use any flavor cake. Luke wanted vanilla, but choc. goes great with this filling!
> 
> _INGREDIENTS_
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 1/2 cup white sugar
> 1 egg
> 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
> 1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix
> 
> _DIRECTIONS_
> Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), or to the temperature recommended on the cake mix package.
> Prepare chocolate cake mix according to package directions, but do not bake. In separate bowl cream together cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Beat in the egg until well blended, then stir in chocolate chips.
> Line cupcake tins with cupcake papers. Fill 2/3 full with chocolate cake batter. Add 1 teaspoon cream cheese mixture to the center, and top with more cake batter.
> Bake according to package directions for cupcakes. Cool and frost with chocolate or cream cheese frosting.



Hey Christal - I finally made these two nights ago. I used Butter Recipe Fudge cake mix and then used the filling recipe above. Except for the fact that they expanded over the sides a bit (I might have over-filled), they came out AWESOME! They taste like chocolate chip cheesecake. I used miniature semi-sweet chocolate chips which were perfect. And I didn't even use any icing. Hubby loved them as well. Thanks for sharing this recipe!


----------



## Ivy

my brother's birthday was on the 29th and mine was today, so my momma had a joint party for us this past sunday! she made us the birthdays cakes she used to make us every year when we were little kids.

here's mine:





it's yellow cake with homemade chocolate buttercream frosting! the details are also in buttercream frosting, which is why the color came out kinda funky. the doll she used is the original one from the first cake she made me when i turned 3. she's aged quite well.

and here's the one she made for my brother:





it's homemade from scratch peanut butter cake with homemade ganache frosting. BEYOND DELICIOUS!

i can't believe she used to make us each TWO of these within a 10 day period. (we each had a family party and a party with friends)that's 4 cakes in under 10 days! my mom is the best lady ever


----------



## AnnMarie

Oh my GOD.... a doll cake. 

I had a doll cake once, when I was about 7 and we'd moved to Virginia for about 7 months. Our next door neighbor, Kitty, made me the most amazing cake ever. She was covered in yellow and green dots of frosting and she was the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen. I still talk about that cake with my mother. 

I miss Kitty, that woman could cook, and she was the sweetest woman ever, ever. I should Google her, she was older .. I think? I was so little. Fat (to my mind) black woman, so sweet, such a good cook, and I was really close to her sons while we lived there. Ahhh, good memories. Thanks, Ivy!


----------



## QueenB

Ivy said:


> my brother's birthday was on the 29th and mine was today, so my momma had a joint party for us this past sunday! she made us the birthdays cakes she used to make us every year when we were little kids.
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's yellow cake with homemade chocolate buttercream frosting! the details are also in buttercream frosting, which is why the color came out kinda funky. the doll she used is the original one from the first cake she made me when i turned 3. she's aged quite well.
> 
> and here's the one she made for my brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's homemade from scratch peanut butter cake with homemade ganache frosting. BEYOND DELICIOUS!
> 
> i can't believe she used to make us each TWO of these within a 10 day period. (we each had a family party and a party with friends)that's 4 cakes in under 10 days! my mom is the best lady ever




oh man. those look AMAZING. i'm so jealous!


----------



## Ivy

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my GOD.... a doll cake.
> 
> I had a doll cake once, when I was about 7 and we'd moved to Virginia for about 7 months. Our next door neighbor, Kitty, made me the most amazing cake ever. She was covered in yellow and green dots of frosting and she was the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen. I still talk about that cake with my mother.
> 
> I miss Kitty, that woman could cook, and she was the sweetest woman ever, ever. I should Google her, she was older .. I think? I was so little. Fat (to my mind) black woman, so sweet, such a good cook, and I was really close to her sons while we lived there. Ahhh, good memories. Thanks, Ivy!



oh my goodness! how adorable!! yellow and green is one of my favorite combinations of colors, especially on baked goods. haha i bet your cake was adorable! come to ohio for your next birthday and i will have my momma whip one up for you! i love love love lady cakes. they take me back to being a little kid. she made a different dress every time and i always used to try to sneak a peek to see what she'd be dressed in. haha



QueenB said:


> oh man. those look AMAZING. i'm so jealous!



come over! we still have some left!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Ivy!!! First of all, happy belated birthday to you and your brother. Second of all, I freakin LOVE LOVE LOVE the doll cake! Your mom is so talented! Those buttercream flowers look like they came from a bakery!

So, my mom usually made me a more basic (but still delish) birthday cake when I was a kid, and I have no idea about these fancy cakes. Do you just bake a cake and then smush a doll in?? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Ivy said:


> it's homemade from scratch peanut butter cake with homemade ganache frosting. BEYOND DELICIOUS!



if there are two things that belong together in heaven, they are peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## mybluice

I love the doll cakes my grandmother made doll cakes for me and my cousins when we were young...then on my thirteenth bday she made me a bed cake with teenage dolls on it listening to music, talking on a phone and looking at magazines...kinda matched the sleepover I was having that night. I miss cakes like that..wish I had learned how to decorate like that.

Thanks for bringing back an awesome memory! Your mom rocks.


I have a glass 8 cup measuring cup that makes that basic shape...I got it from Pampered Chef and did make my daughter a doll cake 1 year...not nearly as fancy as the one pictured. You mix your cake and pour it into that bowl...bake it in the oven then turn it out onto whatever plate you are going to serve it on. I took a wooden spoon and hollowed out in the top just enough to slide the dolls legs into the cake. Then decorated as best I could with frosting and those premade candies.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ivy those are awesome cakes, and happy belated birthday!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I was so proud of myself! I made apple dumplings with a homemade crust (my 1st time ever!). They didn't turn our so pretty but they were definitely to die for! Washed one down with some Hershey's dark cocoa...delish! 

View attachment 100_0396.JPG


View attachment 100_0385.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I was so proud of myself! I made apple dumplings with a homemade crust (my 1st time ever!). They didn't turn our so pretty but they were definitely to die for! Washed one down with some Hershey's dark cocoa...delish!



Good for you! Sometimes looks don't mean a thing when compared to the fabulous taste. I love, love, love bread pudding, but to look at it makes me scared. Stuffed cabbage is so yummy, but the smell of cabbage cooking makes me want to leave the room and gag. 

Your apple dumplings mattered where it counts the most; On your tastebuds and in your tummy.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

vardon_grip said:


> Good for you! Sometimes looks don't mean a thing when compared to the fabulous taste. I love, love, love bread pudding, but to look at it makes me scared. Stuffed cabbage is so yummy, but the smell of cabbage cooking makes me want to leave the room and gag.
> 
> Your apple dumplings mattered where it counts the most; On your tastebuds and in your tummy.




I have to agree with you there. Sometimes you see something that _looks_ so wonderful, yet when you put that 1st forkful in your mouth you're like "I waited for _this_??"


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I have no idea what apple dumplings are supposed to look like, but those look wonderful to me! Theyre all golden, syrupy, and puffy, yummmm!!


----------



## JeanC

Beef and Broccoli stir fry:







I picked up crimini mushrooms to put in and used fresh broccoli. It came out yummier then if I used a frozen stir fry kit.


----------



## Missy9579

JeanC said:


> Beef and Broccoli stir fry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up crimini mushrooms to put in and used fresh broccoli. It came out yummier then if I used a frozen stir fry kit.



What kind of sauce do you put on a stir fry? I want to amke it but mixing meet and veggies seems like it would need a sauce.


----------



## TraciJo67

BigCutieViolet said:


> What kind of sauce do you put on a stir fry? I want to amke it but mixing meet and veggies seems like it would need a sauce.



I'm betting a mix of soy, oyster, corn starch, brown sugar and ground ginger. It's how I do mine. Whatever is used ... wow that dish looks delicious.


----------



## JeanC

In this case it was soy sauce, sesame oil, some chopped garlic and Chinese 5 spice and thickened with cornstarch. I didn't even think of the oyster sauce which would have added a nice accent to it. I had wanted to put in some rice wine vinegar, but I was all out


----------



## Missy9579

JeanC said:


> In this case it was soy sauce, sesame oil, some chopped garlic and Chinese 5 spice and thickened with cornstarch. I didn't even think of the oyster sauce which would have added a nice accent to it. I had wanted to put in some rice wine vinegar, but I was all out



Is it important to be sesame oil?

Could you post how much of each? I would love to try this!


----------



## JeanC

BigCutieViolet said:


> Is it important to be sesame oil?
> 
> Could you post how much of each? I would love to try this!



Not sure if it is important it has to be sesame oil, but that is what we use. Both hubby and I love the flavor and mouth feel of toasted sesame oil and I buy it by the 1 liter. A little goes a long way. I like to make humus and use it that, not to mention make my own peanut butter and instead of peanut oil, use olive oil and the sesame oil.

As for amounts, hmmmmm,have to guess since I just plopped or poured stuff into a ramikin for mise en place. If I had to guess:

1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespooons of sesame oil 
1 heaping tsp of minced garlic
1/8 tsp of Chinese 5 spice


----------



## Sugar

JeanC said:


> Not sure if it is important it has to be sesame oil, but that is what we use. Both hubby and I love the flavor and mouth feel of toasted sesame oil and I buy it by the 1 liter. A little goes a long way. I like to make humus and use it that, not to mention make my own peanut butter and instead of peanut oil, use olive oil and the sesame oil.
> 
> As for amounts, hmmmmm,have to guess since I just plopped or poured stuff into a ramikin for mise en place. If I had to guess:
> 
> 1/4 cup soy sauce
> 2 tablespooons of sesame oil
> 1 heaping tsp of minced garlic
> 1/8 tsp of Chinese 5 spice



Thanks for the amounts! 

Missy Mae...if you're not used to using sesame oil I would do no more than a teaspoon and even that might be a bit much. It's a _really_ strong oil. You can always add more but you can't take it out.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Salmon, veggies and rice.


----------



## JeanC

Lucky said:


> Thanks for the amounts!
> 
> Missy Mae...if you're not used to using sesame oil I would do no more than a teaspoon and even that might be a bit much. It's a _really_ strong oil. You can always add more but you can't take it out.



Correct, a lot of times for other applications I have a bottle of the toasted sesame oil I've blended with either veggie or olive oil. All the flavor, but not as strong (not to mention stretches it out a LOT, it isn't cheap oil).


----------



## intraultra

The cafe located in the lobby of my apartment building serves breakfast until 6 pm...yum.


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> Salmon, veggies and rice.



MMM Can I come over for dinner?


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> MMM Can I come over for dinner?



Yes, yes you can and bring some of those pretzel cookie things from the easy cookie tread lol


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> Yes, yes you can and bring some of those pretzel cookie things from the easy cookie tread lol



lol sounds like a deal!


----------



## AnnMarie

Another experimental dinner. You know you're fat when you wake up with a recipe in mind, I have no idea where this came from, but it was the first thing on my mind when I woke up. 

Pizza dough, roast beef, mozarella and cheddar cheese - voila, calzone. 

It's not bad! And good enough crust (I just got Pillsbury pizza crust because I didn't want to fuss with anything complicated) that I'd actually try some other type of calzone in the future. It's not really what I'd call "pizza" crust, but it's ok. 

View attachment P1040770.jpg


View attachment P1040771.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

AnnMarie said:


> Another experimental dinner. You know you're fat when you wake up with a recipe in mind, I have no idea where this came from, but it was the first thing on my mind when I woke up.
> 
> Pizza dough, roast beef, mozarella and cheddar cheese - voila, calzone.
> 
> It's not bad! And good enough crust (I just got Pillsbury pizza crust because I didn't want to fuss with anything complicated) that I'd actually try some other type of calzone in the future. It's not really what I'd call "pizza" crust, but it's ok.



Yummm.. pie pocket.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

AnnMarie said:


> Another experimental dinner. You know you're fat when you wake up with a recipe in mind, I have no idea where this came from, but it was the first thing on my mind when I woke up.
> 
> Pizza dough, roast beef, mozarella and cheddar cheese - voila, calzone.
> 
> It's not bad! And good enough crust (I just got Pillsbury pizza crust because I didn't want to fuss with anything complicated) that I'd actually try some other type of calzone in the future. It's not really what I'd call "pizza" crust, but it's ok.



MMM...I bet that would be awesome with some roasted chicken or leftover ham!


----------



## gildalive

AnnMarie said:


> Another experimental dinner. *You know you're fat when* you wake up with a recipe in mind, I have no idea where this came from, but it was the first thing on my mind when I woke up.
> 
> Pizza dough, roast beef, mozarella and cheddar cheese - voila, calzone.



Looks good, AM! I like the "you know you're fat when..." That could be a whole thread in and of itself.


----------



## JeanC

MMMMMMMM, veggie stir fry over brown rice:







Broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, minced garlic and tofu stir fried in a walnut/vegetable oil blend and flavored with a bit of oyster-flavored sauce. I so can't wait til lunch as I have leftovers


----------



## IdahoCynth

JeanC said:


> MMMMMMMM, veggie stir fry over brown rice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, minced garlic and tofu stir fried in a walnut/vegetable oil blend and flavored with a bit of oyster-flavored sauce. I so can't wait til lunch as I have leftovers



That looks so good! Makes my can of tomato soup look pretty bad.


----------



## Ivy

i made vegetarian wonton soup this evening! it was delicious. 

the wontons are stuffed with mashed tofu, bok choy, cabbage, shredded carrots, and mushrooms tossed in sugar, salt, pepper, garlic, peanut oil, sesame oil, and soy sauce. the broth is vegetable broth with garlic, sesame oil, soy sauce, green onions and mushrooms! :eat1: 

View attachment vegwontonsoup.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess

Ivy said:


> i made vegetarian wonton soup this evening! it was delicious.
> 
> the wontons are stuffed with mashed tofu, bok choy, cabbage, shredded carrots, and mushrooms tossed in sugar, salt, pepper, garlic, peanut oil, sesame oil, and soy sauce. the broth is vegetable broth with garlic, sesame oil, soy sauce, green onions and mushrooms! :eat1:


 
:bow: want 

looks beautiful


----------



## MissToodles

Food from Mike's Deli
eggplant parm hero & a prosciutto/mozz sandwich
then off for some dessert at Edigio's : a napoleon & lobster tail

sorry for the low-res photos, I only had my phone with me.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

It didn't seem like cookie pics were getting posted in special threads, so here are mine. I made Spritz and Cranberry White Chocolate Chip Oatmeal for a cookie exchange. The 4 others made Thumbprints, Reese's thingies, No-Bake Chocolate Oatmeal thingies, and Peanut Butter Blossoms.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Sweet Tooth said:


> It didn't seem like cookie pics were getting posted in special threads, so here are mine. I made Spritz and Cranberry White Chocolate Chip Oatmeal for a cookie exchange. The 4 others made Thumbprints, Reese's thingies, No-Bake Chocolate Oatmeal thingies, and Peanut Butter Blossoms.



Ohhhhhhhhhhh those are lovely!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Ivy said:


> i made vegetarian wonton soup this evening! it was delicious.
> 
> the wontons are stuffed with mashed tofu, bok choy, cabbage, shredded carrots, and mushrooms tossed in sugar, salt, pepper, garlic, peanut oil, sesame oil, and soy sauce. the broth is vegetable broth with garlic, sesame oil, soy sauce, green onions and mushrooms! :eat1:



That looks DELICIOUS, Ivy! What did you use to wrap the wontons?


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Seared Duck Breast with home made cranberry sauce reduction, creamy polenta and asparagus. I cook for a living, so this is fairly normal  

View attachment 100_0456.JPG


----------



## Ivy

TearInYourHand said:


> That looks DELICIOUS, Ivy! What did you use to wrap the wontons?



just some standard wonton wrappers i picked up at the store


----------



## TearInYourHand

Ivy said:


> just some standard wonton wrappers i picked up at the store



Thanks. I am totally trying my hand at this!


----------



## vardon_grip

Ry&#333;ri;1029148 said:


> Seared Duck Breast with home made cranberry sauce reduction, creamy polenta and asparagus. I cook for a living, so this is fairly normal



Fabulous! I love duck!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Ry&#333;ri;1029148 said:


> Seared Duck Breast with home made cranberry sauce reduction, creamy polenta and asparagus. I cook for a living, so this is fairly normal



Beautiful! The asparagus look fabulous!


----------



## HottiMegan

I originally started the house as a project for me and Max but I ended up doing it all. The cookie is made from a family sugar cookie recipe. It's one my grandma gave my mom and my mom to me. I used chocolate rock candy to make a walk way out front. It's my first non-kit cookie house and i like it much better than the kits. The bonus is i can eat it since it's eggless!  (I dont eat eggs)


----------



## sugar and spice

HottiMegan said:


> I originally started the house as a project for me and Max but I ended up doing it all. The cookie is made from a family sugar cookie recipe. It's one my grandma gave my mom and my mom to me. I used chocolate rock candy to make a walk way out front. It's my first non-kit cookie house and i like it much better than the kits. The bonus is i can eat it since it's eggless!  (I dont eat eggs)



Wow that is really cute Megan. I bet you put a lot of time into that. Is it going to be like cutting into your masterpiece to eat it?


----------



## HottiMegan

sugar and spice said:


> Wow that is really cute Megan. I bet you put a lot of time into that. Is it going to be like cutting into your masterpiece to eat it?


At least it will be enjoyed instead of tossed in the trash 
We're making sugar cookies specifically for eating tomorrow as a family project. I need to keep the uber hyper Max occupied, he's getting so excited about Christmas.


----------



## Ivy

HottiMegan said:


> I originally started the house as a project for me and Max but I ended up doing it all. The cookie is made from a family sugar cookie recipe. It's one my grandma gave my mom and my mom to me. I used chocolate rock candy to make a walk way out front. It's my first non-kit cookie house and i like it much better than the kits. The bonus is i can eat it since it's eggless!  (I dont eat eggs)



oh my goodness!! this is so so so cute! great job!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

HottiMegan said:


> I originally started the house as a project for me and Max but I ended up doing it all. The cookie is made from a family sugar cookie recipe. It's one my grandma gave my mom and my mom to me. I used chocolate rock candy to make a walk way out front. It's my first non-kit cookie house and i like it much better than the kits. The bonus is i can eat it since it's eggless!  (I dont eat eggs)




I love it! I wanted to make one with Luke this year, but we ran out of time.  Next year for sure!


----------



## TraciJo67

HottiMegan said:


> I originally started the house as a project for me and Max but I ended up doing it all. The cookie is made from a family sugar cookie recipe. It's one my grandma gave my mom and my mom to me. I used chocolate rock candy to make a walk way out front. It's my first non-kit cookie house and i like it much better than the kits. The bonus is i can eat it since it's eggless!  (I dont eat eggs)



I feel so inadequate now.

My little guy "helped" me make a (very, very sad looking) gingerbread house from a kit this year. Until I saw this beautiful house, I thought _that_ earned me a "mother of the year" sticker


----------



## HottiMegan

Ivy said:


> oh my goodness!! this is so so so cute! great job!


Thank you  I wish Max would have joined in though 



ChubbyBubbles said:


> I love it! I wanted to make one with Luke this year, but we ran out of time.  Next year for sure!


I knew if i said I'd do it and then opted out, I'd have one upset kiddo. He's a little annoying at that keeping my word thing 



TraciJo67 said:


> I feel so inadequate now.
> 
> My little guy "helped" me make a (very, very sad looking) gingerbread house from a kit this year. Until I saw this beautiful house, I thought _that_ earned me a "mother of the year" sticker



This is my first non-kit one. It was fun but kits are so much easier!  At least your son helped  Mine saw Scooby Doo on TV and decided he was too "busy" to help.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubby was munching on the dish of holiday candies (kisses and miniatures) and he decided to give Alex a taste. It took him a second to realize chocolate is good but he started pulling daddy's hand in closer so he could get a better taste. 

View attachment chocolate.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

A wonderful friend gave me some cock soup for my recent birthday, so I decided to heat a bowl up and take some pictures. I have never taken a picture of my cock before so I felt excited! I also made a cock salad sandwich to go along with the soup. As you can see from the pix, it was a big bowl of cock. It was so delicious to have that cock in my mouth, it was almost more than I could take. I loved slurping on the noodle. The soup was warm and salty and it was difficult to keep from dribbling down my chin, but I made sure to swallow every drop. It is the first time anyone has given me cock for my birthday. It may be common place for some of you ladies, but rest assured, it was my first.

We had a laughingly great time coming up with puns and double entendres galore. It is the gift that keeps on giving. (laughter)

Feel free to add your own puns/jokes to the mix


----------



## Cors

Congrats on your first Cock! I've never seen it before. 

Did it taste good?


----------



## Surlysomething

I bet it tastes like chicken. 


Doesn't everything?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

HottiMegan said:


> Hubby was munching on the dish of holiday candies (kisses and miniatures) and he decided to give Alex a taste. It took him a second to realize chocolate is good but he started pulling daddy's hand in closer so he could get a better taste.



aww Megan these pics are great. In the second one he looks like the cat that got the cream! I remember giving my four month old neice a taste of butterscotch pudding and she screamed to high heavens when i took it away, hehe!


----------



## vardon_grip

Every Christmas, I (like millions of others) put together boxes of homemade cookie for gifts to friends and co-workers. Along with making a bunch of snickerdoodle cookies, I melted some dark chocolate and added mint oil to the mix and coated some Oreo's. I dabbed some white chocolate on top for decoration before boxing them up. (Of course, I save a few to enjoy with with a big glass of milk)


----------



## bigsexy920

May I get on your friends list  - they look really good.


----------



## Missy9579

vardon_grip said:


> Every Christmas, I (like millions of others) put together boxes of homemade cookie for gifts to friends and co-workers. Along with making a bunch of snickerdoodle cookies, I melted some dark chocolate and added mint oil to the mix and coated some Oreo's. I dabbed some white chocolate on top for decoration before boxing them up. (Of course, I save a few to enjoy with with a big glass of milk)



I made choc covered oreos this year as well. I used reg chocolate, and while still wet I sprinkled some crushed up candy cane on top of each! YUM


----------



## HottiMegan

Ruby Ripples said:


> aww Megan these pics are great. In the second one he looks like the cat that got the cream! I remember giving my four month old neice a taste of butterscotch pudding and she screamed to high heavens when i took it away, hehe!



The only grown up food he likes right now is little bits of chocolate. We haven't started him on solids yet but he loves tastes of chocolate  He's a kid after my mom's heart  (she's the chocoholic in the family)


----------



## fullagrace27

Here is some of the food from our christmas eve. Sauerkraut. Duck. Meatpies. Beef. And a plate of pork, chicken and bloodsausage. :eat2::eat2: 

View attachment cropped1.jpg


View attachment cropped2.jpg


View attachment cropped3.jpg


View attachment cropped4.jpg


View attachment cropped5.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

fullagrace27 said:


> Here is some of the food from our christmas eve. Sauerkraut. Duck. Meatpies. Beef. And a plate of pork, chicken and bloodsausage. :eat2::eat2:



Wow! All of that looks terrific. Thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

fullagrace27 said:


> Here is some of the food from our christmas eve. Sauerkraut. Duck. Meatpies. Beef. And a plate of pork, chicken and bloodsausage. :eat2::eat2:



Ooh I wish I was at yours for Christmas eve! I love blood sausage, we call it black pudding in the UK.


----------



## Risible

vardon_grip said:


> Every Christmas, I (like millions of others) put together boxes of homemade cookie for gifts to friends and co-workers. Along with making a bunch of snickerdoodle cookies, I melted some dark chocolate and added mint oil to the mix and coated some Oreo's. I dabbed some white chocolate on top for decoration before boxing them up. (Of course, I save a few to enjoy with with a big glass of milk)



VG - those look awesome! I'm gonna have to try that _*tiptoes around the cock in the room*_



fullagrace27 said:


> Here is some of the food from our christmas eve. Sauerkraut. Duck. Meatpies. Beef. And a plate of pork, chicken and bloodsausage. :eat2::eat2:



What a hearty meal! Is the top pic of the meatpies?


----------



## Risible

New Year's Day feast, eaten in front of the TV, of course.

Fried chicken (using boneless, skinless chicken breasts. Were SoVerySoft and I to meet for dinner, and I hope we do, I would gladly give her all my fried chicken skin. Not a big skin fan here), coated in corn flakes. They were crispy as promised, pretty tasty actually. Huge mound o' mashed potatoes (prepared as per usual, with sour cream and butter mashed in) topped with garden broccoli sauced in a cheddar cheese sauce, finished with garden green onions. For dessert, juicy sweet Washington Navel orange plucked moments before.




​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> ... Were SoVerySoft and I to meet for dinner, and I hope we do, I would gladly give her all my fried chicken skin. Not a big skin fan here...



I hope we do as well. As much as I love chicken skin, I would love spending time with you more. 

But you can still give me your chicken skin 



fullagrace27 said:


> Here is some of the food from our christmas eve. Sauerkraut. Duck. Meatpies. Beef. And a plate of pork, chicken and bloodsausage. :eat2::eat2:



*drool*


----------



## fullagrace27

Yes! The top picture is the meat pies. I dont know a better name for them. The dough is a regular yeast dough and inside is a minced mix of meat, spices and onions and boiled eggs. I did not make them but i have seen them made all my life so thats what i think it is. Then again you can fill them with other things too. A mix of minced ham and onion or add rice to the meat mixture and so on. Mshrooms! :eat2: The dough has to be very good too. Dough made into a milk and generous amount of oil added


----------



## JeanC

Been doing a bit of cooking this week. Made chili with lentils the other day:






and for dinner yesterday I paired it with ribs and corn:














I have the leftover ribs in the crockpot to make soup base. I had cooked the ribs in the oven on low for a couple of hours and then high to brown up. I seasoned them with a spice rub I'd bought. I was thinking of popping them on the grill, but the weather outside was a bit too much so I wimped out


----------



## Goddess Patty

heres a few pics from the xmas eve buffet I had here at my house for 12 of us...
2nd pic is of the prime rib. it was perfect! 

View attachment IMG_0720.JPG


View attachment IMG_0722.JPG


----------



## sugar and spice

Whoo Whee! That looks really good.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> heres a few pics from the xmas eve buffet I had here at my house for 12 of us...
> 2nd pic is of the prime rib. it was perfect!



I swear to God, if i win the lottery, your house will be first stop! I'll phone you 24 hours in advance so you can prepare my buffet first


----------



## bigsexy920

Stop in Jersey and pick me up on your way - that looks so GOOD !!!!


Ruby Ripples said:


> I swear to God, if i win the lottery, your house will be first stop! I'll phone you 24 hours in advance so you can prepare my buffet first


----------



## Goddess Patty

Come on over Ruby, you are more than welcome and I will make all your fav foods for you. :kiss2:


----------



## Goddess Patty

You also Berna. We have eaten together before but never me as the cook. Would love to cook for you all!


----------



## liz (di-va)

vardon_grip said:


> Every Christmas, I (like millions of others) put together boxes of homemade cookie for gifts to friends and co-workers. Along with making a bunch of snickerdoodle cookies, I melted some dark chocolate and added mint oil to the mix and coated some Oreo's. I dabbed some white chocolate on top for decoration before boxing them up. (Of course, I save a few to enjoy with with a big glass of milk)



WANT!!! can't get out of head.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Good Lord I haven't contributed to this thread in ages...

I apologize for the pics...my phone's camera is like 3.2 mp..but when I sent it to my online album..it makes them grainy..

I made hamburger steaks, my famous stuffed mushrooms and my first time to make twice baked potatoes..OMG so goood


----------



## MissToodles

Chicken & Dumplings from Eating Well Comfort Foods Made Healthy. My only complaint is that I don't like whole wheat dumplings, so next time I'll cheat and use all white flour. Otherwise, very good and of course oh so comforting. This is a great book for lighter comfort foods but by no means fat free or boring.


----------



## goofy girl

Tonights dinner was grilled cheese and a tortellini, sausage, red pepper and spinach sautee with olive oil, garlic and pepper


----------



## JeanC

Dinner last night:

Beer battered fish fillets (VandeCamp's) and poutine





Lunch today:

open faced hot pork sandwich on assagio cheese artisan bread


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last night was an experimental dinner night. I got tired of making the same thing all the time.
So I made some beef shoulder steak cut it up and chopped an onion up and added in lots of minced garlic and stir fried that all up. Then I made gravy with the drippings from it all. Came out pretty good.
I then fried some potatoes with onion, minced garlic too. 
Served this with bbq chicken salad. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

View attachment IMG_0814.JPG


----------



## Hole

I'm so proud of my popular Banana cake. :eat2:








After 15 mins.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight me and Luke made Turkey meatloaf, green beans and a light version of Mac & Cheese. For dessert we had sugar free choc. pudding topped with lite cherry filling and fat free cool whip. :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie

I've been so busy that I have been living off PB&J and stuff, but tonight I lucked in to a rotisserie chicken and made a nice rice side dish to go along!

Two pics, was playing with my camera a bit. I FINALLY (I'm stupid sometimes) figured out that I can still use macro with the camera far away from the food so the flash doesn't wipe it out. I take pictures all the time, I have no idea why it took so long for that little bit to click. 

View attachment P1040828sm.jpg


View attachment P1040830sm.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MMmmMmMMMmm that rice looks so good AM. Is that from a mix? If so, what kind??


----------



## AnnMarie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> MMmmMmMMMmm that rice looks so good AM. Is that from a mix? If so, what kind??




Yeah, that's my favorite rice right now... it's Knorr Sides Plus Veggies, Roasted Chicken Flavor. 

Every bag has 2 full servings of veggies (seems impossible), and it's really yummy. 

http://www.us.knorr.com/products.aspx?brand=3&group=1&pid=5&nav=13


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, that's my favorite rice right now... it's Knorr Sides Plus Veggies, Roasted Chicken Flavor.
> 
> Every bag has 2 full servings of veggies (seems impossible), and it's really yummy.
> 
> http://www.us.knorr.com/products.aspx?brand=3&group=1&pid=5&nav=13




Thanks! I look forward to trying it


----------



## goofy girl

For dessert tonight, coconut custard pie


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> For dessert tonight, coconut custard pie



*faint*

is that homemade? Even if it's not it looks AMAZING.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

goofy girl said:


> For dessert tonight, coconut custard pie



That pie appears to be baked to perfection! Oh my, I can only imagine that it will taste even better than it looks.:eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> *faint*
> 
> is that homemade? Even if it's not it looks AMAZING.



yes it is! Homemade by Mrs Smith! 



DumbAssBunny said:


> That pie appears to be baked to perfection! Oh my, I can only imagine that it will taste even better than it looks.:eat2:



I've never had coconut custard pie but I was SO excited because coconut is one of my fave things, but the pie didn't really knock my socks off. I mean I wouldn't turn it down lol..but it wasn't a "wow"


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Okay pics from the other night finally posted! YAY! Turkey meatloaf, green beans and a lighter version of mac & cheese. For dessert sugar free choc. pudding with light cherry filling, fat free whipped cream and a dash of cinnamon. 

*Luke helped me make dinner that night. He's mommy's little Iron Chef!  

View attachment 100_0956.JPG


View attachment 100_0959.JPG


View attachment dinner.JPG


View attachment mac and cheese.JPG


View attachment meatloaf.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Okay pics from the other night finally posted! YAY! Turkey meatloaf, green beans and a lighter version of mac & cheese. For dessert sugar free choc. pudding with light cherry filling, fat free whipped cream and a dash of cinnamon.
> 
> *Luke helped me make dinner that night. He's mommy's little Iron Chef!



It all looks great and you are lucky to have such a terrific helper!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

vardon_grip said:


> It all looks great and you are lucky to have such a terrific helper!



Thanks! My little guy loves to help in the kitchen, esp. when it comes to making cookies! LOL!


----------



## AnnMarie

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Okay pics from the other night finally posted! YAY! Turkey meatloaf, green beans and a lighter version of mac & cheese. For dessert sugar free choc. pudding with light cherry filling, fat free whipped cream and a dash of cinnamon.
> 
> *Luke helped me make dinner that night. He's mommy's little Iron Chef!




That mac & cheese looks pretty good, how did it taste? What did you use for the "lighter" version? My pancreas would appreciate a tasty alternative.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

AnnMarie said:


> That mac & cheese looks pretty good, how did it taste? What did you use for the "lighter" version? My pancreas would appreciate a tasty alternative.



AM, I'm so glad you asked! I am a die hard homemade mac & cheese girl! The white sauce, the cheddar cheese, the thick creamy consistency, etc., etc. etc.! I was a little apprehensive since the recipe doesn't call for regular milk or flour, but the taste was as close as you can get WITHOUT the extra fat & calories!

Here's the recipe, let me know what you think! 

*3 1/2 cooked wheat or white grain elbow macaroni (I used the Heartland brand)
*1/3 cup finely chopped onion *or* 1 TBS. onion powder
*1 3/4 cups cheddar cheese
*2 TBS. dry parsley
*1 3/4 cup low fat cottage cheese
*1/2 cup fat free evaporated milk
*1 tsp. yellow mustard
*1/2 tsp. salt
*1/4 tsp. pepper

Saute' onion until soft. Mix with cooked macaroni, cheddar cheese and parsley.

In blender, combine evaporated milk, cottage cheese, mustard, salt & pepper until smooth. Stir in macaroni mixture. 

Pour into greased (I used PAM) baking dish and bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes.

2/3 cup is equal to 229 calories.


----------



## AnnMarie

ChubbyBubbles said:


> AM, I'm so glad you asked! I am a die hard homemade mac & cheese girl! The white sauce, the cheddar cheese, the thick creamy consistency, etc., etc. etc.! I was a little apprehensive since the recipe doesn't call for regular milk or flour, but the taste was as close as you can get WITHOUT the extra fat & calories!
> 
> Here's the recipe, let me know what you think!
> 
> *3 1/2 cooked wheat or white grain elbow macaroni (I used the Heartland brand)
> *1/3 cup finely chopped onion *or* 1 TBS. onion powder
> *1 3/4 cups cheddar cheese
> *2 TBS. dry parsley
> *1 3/4 cup low fat cottage cheese
> *1/2 cup fat free evaporated milk
> *1 tsp. yellow mustard
> *1/2 tsp. salt
> *1/4 tsp. pepper
> 
> Saute' onion until soft. Mix with cooked macaroni, cheddar cheese and parsley.
> 
> In blender, combine evaporated milk, cottage cheese, mustard, salt & pepper until smooth. Stir in macaroni mixture.
> 
> Pour into greased (I used PAM) baking dish and bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes.
> 
> 2/3 cup is equal to 229 calories.




Hmmmm, I'm intrigued!!!! The only thing really throwing me off is the cottage cheese because the texture puts me off - does it just cook into nothing or do the "curds" remain??


----------



## MissToodles

German Chocolate cake.


----------



## Surlysomething

MissToodles said:


> German Chocolate cake.




Good lord. :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Some of the best chicken and dumplings I've ever had, from dinner with Rainy while I was in Portland:

View attachment chickenanddumplingsresized.jpg


Extra gravy and green beans:

View attachment extragravyresized.jpg


:eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat2::eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920

AnnMarie, I have a co worker that uses cottage cheese in her mac and cheese. I said the same thing about the texture, she said she puts it in the food processer and it takes that curdy texture away.



AnnMarie said:


> Hmmmm, I'm intrigued!!!! The only thing really throwing me off is the cottage cheese because the texture puts me off - does it just cook into nothing or do the "curds" remain??


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

AnnMarie said:


> Hmmmm, I'm intrigued!!!! The only thing really throwing me off is the cottage cheese because the texture puts me off - does it just cook into nothing or do the "curds" remain??



You're going to put the cottage cheese, evaporated milk, mustard, salt and pepper into a _*blender*_ and blend until _*smooth*_...about 1-2 minutes (just to be sure it's smooth!). No cottage cheese curds floating around...I promise! And this mixture actually thickens while it bakes. Just like the real stuff! Trust me on this one...


----------



## cinnamitch

Is there a drive thru where i can order some of this stuff? Geez its 1130 pm and im hungry. :eat1:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

_Oh holy mother of god._ GC is my favorite ... cake ... _ever _... in the whole time of ... everness. It's the frosting. My god I would eat that frosting off the small of some guy's back.



MissToodles said:


> German Chocolate cake.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oh my God. I would kill someone for that cake. Seriously it looks so good I can taste it.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

MissToodles said:


> German Chocolate cake.



::Looks in cabinet...::
Yeah! I am going to make one right now. I have the ingredients, I've just been putting it off. Oh, wait...you also have the EXACT same plates as me! Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## AnnMarie

bigsexy920 said:


> AnnMarie, I have a co worker that uses cottage cheese in her mac and cheese. I said the same thing about the texture, she said she puts it in the food processer and it takes that curdy texture away.





ChubbyBubbles said:


> You're going to put the cottage cheese, evaporated milk, mustard, salt and pepper into a _*blender*_ and blend until _*smooth*_...about 1-2 minutes (just to be sure it's smooth!). No cottage cheese curds floating around...I promise! And this mixture actually thickens while it bakes. Just like the real stuff! Trust me on this one...




Ahhhh, thank you so much, ladies. I'm stupid, totally missed that part in the recipe. Although I think I would have asked anyway, those curdy things really bother me. 

I might try it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Okay pics from the other night finally posted! YAY! Turkey meatloaf, green beans and a lighter version of mac & cheese. For dessert sugar free choc. pudding with light cherry filling, fat free whipped cream and a dash of cinnamon.
> 
> *Luke helped me make dinner that night. He's mommy's little Iron Chef!





AnnMarie said:


> Hmmmm, I'm intrigued!!!! The only thing really throwing me off is the cottage cheese because the texture puts me off - does it just cook into nothing or do the "curds" remain??



AM, I absolutely HATE cottage cheese. However, I use it in lasagna as a cheap, healther substitute for ricotta cheese.....when cooked with other things, it loses it's sourness/curdiness. I might try this mac n cheese recipe myself. My lasagna is the bomb, btw 

ChubbyBubbles, how was that dessert with the pudding? Any good with the cherries?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> AM, I absolutely HATE cottage cheese. However, I use it in lasagna as a cheap, healther substitute for ricotta cheese.....when cooked with other things, it loses it's sourness/curdiness. I might try this mac n cheese recipe myself. My lasagna is the bomb, btw
> 
> ChubbyBubbles, how was that dessert with the pudding? Any good with the cherries?




My mom always used cottage cheese in her lasagna since it was much cheaper than ricotta. It's definitely how I prefer my lasagna! 

The pudding was good. Almost like a black forest dessert! Since I buy the lite cherry filling I have to add a sweetner or 2 to the can since they are rather tart. Otherwise it's pretty good for someone who has cut "sweets" out of their life.  *sigh*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My mom always used cottage cheese in her lasagna since it was much cheaper than ricotta. It's definitely how I prefer my lasagna!
> 
> The pudding was good. Almost like a black forest dessert! Since I buy the lite cherry filling I have to add a sweetner or 2 to the can since they are rather tart. Otherwise it's pretty good for someone who has cut "sweets" out of their life.  *sigh*




Your dinner did sound very "dietetic" or calorie conscious- but I found it all to be very creative. I have some health problems that I need to pay better attention to....and I like your dinner idea 


Oh some lite dessert ideas you might like:

Angel food cake with crushed pineapple and it's juice poured over it with the lite cool whip topping. This might be a great way to do canned strawberries or cherries, too.

Punchbowl Cake:
Big bowl- layer diced up angel food cake, cut up strawberries with splenda on them, cool whip.....keep making layers until the top. You can also put in a couple of layers of fat free vanilla pudding, too, if you wish. (vary the fruit with bananas if you like - might be like a lite banana pudding  )


----------



## sugar and spice

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Your dinner did sound very "dietetic" or calorie conscious- but I found it all to be very creative. I have some health problems that I need to pay better attention to....and I like your dinner idea
> 
> 
> Oh some lite dessert ideas you might like:
> 
> Angel food cake with crushed pineapple and it's juice poured over it with the lite cool whip topping. This might be a great way to do canned strawberries or cherries, too.
> 
> Punchbowl Cake:
> Big bowl- layer diced up angel food cake, cut up strawberries with splenda on them, cool whip.....keep making layers until the top. You can also put in a couple of layers of fat free vanilla pudding, too, if you wish. (vary the fruit with bananas if you like - might be like a lite banana pudding  )



YUM those dessert ideas sound great I have to try them.:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Pictures of my birthday cake from yesterday...(Luke picked it out ) It was double chocolate with fudge icing and sprinkles. :wubu: It was my 1st "real sugar" treat since I started my healthy lifestyle change in December. It was definitely worth the wait...sooooo good! :eat2: 

View attachment 100_1030.JPG


View attachment 100_1031.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Your dinner did sound very "dietetic" or calorie conscious- but I found it all to be very creative. I have some health problems that I need to pay better attention to....and I like your dinner idea
> 
> 
> Oh some lite dessert ideas you might like:
> 
> Angel food cake with crushed pineapple and it's juice poured over it with the lite cool whip topping. This might be a great way to do canned strawberries or cherries, too.
> 
> Punchbowl Cake:
> Big bowl- layer diced up angel food cake, cut up strawberries with splenda on them, cool whip.....keep making layers until the top. You can also put in a couple of layers of fat free vanilla pudding, too, if you wish. (vary the fruit with bananas if you like - might be like a lite banana pudding  )



Thank you for the great recipe ideas!


----------



## AnnMarie

Well, the grilled cheese thread finally got me. I'd been wanting one for a few weeks, but I never keep bread in the house (I eat rolls). Today I got a loaf of bread and with the honey ham and provolone (tiny bit of mayo inside for little punch of flavor) I had in the fridge just whipped these up for dinner. OH MY GOD.... so good. I think I need better bread, this was Wonder, which is great in it's own malleable way, but it mashed when I was trying to get the spatula under for flipping. 

But SO good, I want to make more, but I only have a little ham left, going to have them again tomorrow night. 

<--- hoarder. 

View attachment P1040833.jpg


----------



## Missy9579

AnnMarie said:


> Well, the grilled cheese thread finally got me. I'd been wanting one for a few weeks, but I never keep bread in the house (I eat rolls). Today I got a loaf of bread and with the honey ham and provolone (tiny bit of mayo inside for little punch of flavor) I had in the fridge just whipped these up for dinner. OH MY GOD.... so good. I think I need better bread, this was Wonder, which is great in it's own malleable way, but it mashed when I was trying to get the spatula under for flipping.
> 
> But SO good, I want to make more, but I only have a little ham left, going to have them again tomorrow night.
> 
> <--- hoarder.



Those do look very tasty! Yum!


----------



## intraultra

AnnMarie said:


> Well, the grilled cheese thread finally got me. I'd been wanting one for a few weeks, but I never keep bread in the house (I eat rolls). Today I got a loaf of bread and with the honey ham and provolone (tiny bit of mayo inside for little punch of flavor) I had in the fridge just whipped these up for dinner. OH MY GOD.... so good. I think I need better bread, this was Wonder, which is great in it's own malleable way, but it mashed when I was trying to get the spatula under for flipping.
> 
> But SO good, I want to make more, but I only have a little ham left, going to have them again tomorrow night.
> 
> <--- hoarder.



Yummy! I usually put ham and cheese on a potato roll and stick it in the oven for a bit...and of course now I am craving one.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Dinner last night:

Lightly breaded baked chicken breast, Knorr mac & cheese with veggies (carrots, spinach & broccoli), and lite fruit on the side. Pretty tasty! 

View attachment 100_1058.JPG


----------



## D_A_Bunny

AnnMarie said:


> Well, the grilled cheese thread finally got me. I'd been wanting one for a few weeks, but I never keep bread in the house (I eat rolls). Today I got a loaf of bread and with the honey ham and provolone (tiny bit of mayo inside for little punch of flavor) I had in the fridge just whipped these up for dinner. OH MY GOD.... so good. I think I need better bread, this was Wonder, which is great in it's own malleable way, but it mashed when I was trying to get the spatula under for flipping.
> 
> But SO good, I want to make more, but I only have a little ham left, going to have them again tomorrow night.
> 
> <--- hoarder.



AnnMarie, next time you want a grilled sandwich and only have rolls, why don't you try this? Take the roll and cut it and turn it inside out. Meaning put the mayo, meat and cheese on what should be the outside. Put it together and then grill as desired. It helps to place a clean dinner plate on top with a can or something heavy to weight it down. It is more like a jury-rigged panini, but delicious none the less. And the inside of the roll absorbs all of the buttery goodness and gets crispy and you still get the full flavor of the roll. I have done this with many different rolls or pieces of loaf bread, like Italian or French, and I have always enjoyed it. I hope you get a chance to try it and like it as much as I do.


----------



## AnnMarie

DumbAssBunny said:


> AnnMarie, next time you want a grilled sandwich and only have rolls, why don't you try this? Take the roll and cut it and turn it inside out. Meaning put the mayo, meat and cheese on what should be the outside. Put it together and then grill as desired. It helps to place a clean dinner plate on top with a can or something heavy to weight it down. It is more like a jury-rigged panini, but delicious none the less. And the inside of the roll absorbs all of the buttery goodness and gets crispy and you still get the full flavor of the roll. I have done this with many different rolls or pieces of loaf bread, like Italian or French, and I have always enjoyed it. I hope you get a chance to try it and like it as much as I do.




Now that is an interesting idea!

I was going to do it in the oven (as intraultra mentioned, because indeed the rolls I have are potato), but I really wanted that fried/melty melded thing going on. 

Great idea, Bunny - going to give that a shot sometime.  (Actually maybe tonight since I plan to eat them again!)


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

AnnMarie said:


> Well, the grilled cheese thread finally got me. I'd been wanting one for a few weeks, but I never keep bread in the house (I eat rolls). Today I got a loaf of bread and with the honey ham and provolone (tiny bit of mayo inside for little punch of flavor) I had in the fridge just whipped these up for dinner. OH MY GOD.... so good. I think I need better bread, this was Wonder, which is great in it's own malleable way, but it mashed when I was trying to get the spatula under for flipping.
> 
> But SO good, I want to make more, but I only have a little ham left, going to have them again tomorrow night.
> 
> <--- hoarder.



MMM that looks good!

I know soft bread doesn't work too well with spatulas. Try letting the bread air out a bit. It makes the sandwiches hold together better. If all you are going to make is grilled sandwiches with the bread, the dryness won't matter much. 

Those look so good...I am salivating!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Dinner last night:
> 
> Lightly breaded baked chicken breast, Knorr mac & cheese with veggies (carrots, spinach & broccoli), and lite fruit on the side. Pretty tasty!




Yum! .


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last night I made steak sandwiches with swiss cheese, thin boneless beef clod steak, spinach leaves, tomato, onion and mayo on a grilled bolillo bun. 
Had it with reduced fat ruffles and a dill pickle spear.
It was fantastic!!! 

View attachment IMG_0815.JPG


View attachment IMG_0822.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Tonight I had taken out porkloin end chops to make for dinner. But Im so tired of making the same stuff for dinner.
So I put them in the crockpot and cooked them on slow all day.
I put ground cumin, garlic powder, seasoned salt and black pepper.
6 hrs later they were falling off the bone and I shredded it up.
So tonight I made shredded pork taquitos with homemade guacamole and some grated cheese. Served it with homemade spanish rice.
Another hit! I have to say so myself LOL 

View attachment IMG_0826.JPG


View attachment IMG_0828.JPG


----------



## mossystate

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last night I made steak sandwiches with swiss cheese, thin boneless beef clod steak, spinach leaves, tomato, onion and mayo on a grilled bolillo bun.
> Had it with reduced fat ruffles and a dill pickle spear.
> It was fantastic!!!



Slap some stamps on that thing and let me find it in my mailbox in the next 20 minutes. I need a midnight snack. That looks SO GOOD!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mossystate said:


> Slap some stamps on that thing and let me find it in my mailbox in the next 20 minutes. I need a midnight snack. That looks SO GOOD!!


I'm with Mossy. Oh, dear lord, that looks delicious! :eat2:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Tonight I had taken out porkloin end chops to make for dinner. But Im so tired of making the same stuff for dinner.
> So I put them in the crockpot and cooked them on slow all day.
> I put ground cumin, garlic powder, seasoned salt and black pepper.
> 6 hrs later they were falling off the bone and I shredded it up.
> So tonight I made shredded pork taquitos with homemade guacamole and some grated cheese. Served it with homemade spanish rice.
> Another hit! I have to say so myself LOL



Can I move in with you? :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Tonight I had taken out porkloin end chops to make for dinner. But Im so tired of making the same stuff for dinner.
> So I put them in the crockpot and cooked them on slow all day.
> I put ground cumin, garlic powder, seasoned salt and black pepper.
> 6 hrs later they were falling off the bone and I shredded it up.
> So tonight I made shredded pork taquitos with homemade guacamole and some grated cheese. Served it with homemade spanish rice.
> Another hit! I have to say so myself LOL




That looks super yummy. :eat2:


----------



## sunnie1653

Patty everything you make always looks so comforting and yummy.  I wanna live next door.


----------



## Goddess Patty

You all are welcome to come over and visit. Would love to cook for everyone. I always have so many leftovers. It would be nice to feed more people. Im glad you are enjoying the meals I make. Makes me want to be more creative with each meal. :eat1:


----------



## Mishty

Damn Patty! That's some grub... :eat2: 
God I'm a leftover queen....nothing better than mixing up meals!

I got a new camera for Christmas, and it has a food/dining setting(hehe) and I have been trying it out on simple stuff. Some thin crust pizza my Ma made, a chilli cheddar dog and some weird tomato mini subs,buttered and grilled!

Food Porn: 

View attachment food.jpg


View attachment food2.jpg


View attachment food3.jpg


View attachment food4.jpg


----------



## wicked_pear

Sunday brunch where the waitresses just leave me alone for a nice 4 hour meal


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Mishty said:


> Damn Patty! That's some grub... :eat2:
> God I'm a leftover queen....nothing better than mixing up meals!
> 
> I got a new camera for Christmas, and it has a food/dining setting(hehe) and I have been trying it out on simple stuff. Some thin crust pizza my Ma made, a chilli cheddar dog and some weird tomato mini subs,buttered and grilled!
> 
> Food Porn:



*DROOLS*


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

My eggless chocolate cake w/cream cheese frosting.
Something happened with the middle - a little collapsing and just a bit gooey. I happen to like gooey, though. :happy: 

View attachment Photo 203.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

Sugar Magnolia said:


> My eggless chocolate cake w/cream cheese frosting.
> Something happened with the middle - a little collapsing and just a bit gooey. I happen to like gooey, though. :happy:



I hope it tasted as good as it looks!


----------



## Goddess Patty

Dinner tonight was porkloin chops that were marinated in olive oil, soy sauce and minced garlic and then grilled on the Foreman served with a baked potato with butter, sourcream and chives and fresh steamed green beans and broccoli with melted velveeta. And some homemade biscuits.
Dessert was inspired by Miss Toodles German Chocolate Cake. I made like 40 mini GCC cupcakes. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

View attachment IMG_0849.JPG


View attachment IMG_0851.JPG


View attachment IMG_0845.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Miss Sugar Magnolia, I want a piece of that delicious looking cake!!! :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Sugar Magnolia said:


> My eggless chocolate cake w/cream cheese frosting.
> Something happened with the middle - a little collapsing and just a bit gooey. I happen to like gooey, though. :happy:



Now that is one good looking cake! :eat2:


----------



## Hole

Sugar Magnolia said:


> My eggless chocolate cake w/cream cheese frosting.
> Something happened with the middle - a little collapsing and just a bit gooey. I happen to like gooey, though. :happy:




Oh I like it gooey too. Looks so yummy!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Y'all can have all that cake...I want that damn baked potato on Patty's plate...:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I want to try those pork chops myself.......


----------



## ahtnamas

Made Gyros tonight


----------



## Hole

ahtnamas said:


> Made Gyros tonight



Forgive my ignorance.
What is that?


----------



## ahtnamas

Hole said:


> Forgive my ignorance.
> What is that?



it's greek. Lamb meat, a cucumber yogurt sauce, sliced onions, all on top of pita bread


----------



## Hole

ahtnamas said:


> it's greek. Lamb meat, a cucumber yogurt sauce, sliced onions, all on top of pita bread



Ahh, well I eat Middle-eastern food and I know some Greek food is similar, like vine leaves. That sounds oh so good btw.  I was a little confused by the shape of the meat. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> Made Gyros tonight



How were they?


----------



## katorade

AnnMarie said:


> Well, the grilled cheese thread finally got me. I'd been wanting one for a few weeks, but I never keep bread in the house (I eat rolls). Today I got a loaf of bread and with the honey ham and provolone (tiny bit of mayo inside for little punch of flavor) I had in the fridge just whipped these up for dinner. OH MY GOD.... so good. I think I need better bread, this was Wonder, which is great in it's own malleable way, but it mashed when I was trying to get the spatula under for flipping.
> 
> But SO good, I want to make more, but I only have a little ham left, going to have them again tomorrow night.
> 
> <--- hoarder.



That picture officially made me horny.


----------



## AnnMarie

katorade said:


> That picture officially made me horny.




I know, right? I'm not getting any, so grilled sandwiches have now become a nice substitute. (Okay, not really, but they're still good to pass the time.)


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How were they?



Actually not too bad. I think I should have cut the meat thinner and maybe a thicker pita, but I liked it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> Actually not too bad. I think I should have cut the meat thinner and maybe a thicker pita, but I liked it



Ahhhhh, texture, size and thickness are all very important for good taste, IMO. 
I like my salad fixings cut just a certain way- and believe that shredded lettuce tastes much better than just ripped. 

Thin meat, thick bread combined with that sauce......and CUT THE ONIONS UP FINER does sound divine


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ahhhhh, texture, size and thickness are all very important for good taste, IMO.
> I like my salad fixings cut just a certain way- and believe that shredded lettuce tastes much better than just ripped.
> 
> Thin meat, thick bread combined with that sauce......and CUT THE ONIONS UP FINER does sound divine



Shredded lettuce is the only way to go. It's just mmmmmmmm.

Yeah, I think the meat/bread thing was my downfall. I could only eat about 1/2 because i couldn't taste the pita over everything else. the onions were only that big because the meat was. It's all the meat's fault 

However, neither dog was complaining about getting the leftovers


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Today's lunch...in honor of our new President...Barack Obama.

Chili (Obama's own recipe) over cheesy potatoes and the president's favorite dessert...pumpkin pie. :eat2: 

View attachment 100_1191.JPG


View attachment 100_1200.JPG


----------



## sunnie1653

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Today's lunch...in honor of our new President...Barack Obama.
> 
> Chili (Obama's own recipe) over cheesy potatoes and the president's favorite dessert...pumpkin pie. :eat2:



Chili over cheesy potatoes?? That's an interesting combo!!! It looks SO yummy!!


----------



## swordchick

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Today's lunch...in honor of our new President...Barack Obama.
> 
> Chili (Obama's own recipe) over cheesy potatoes and the president's favorite dessert...pumpkin pie. :eat2:



That looks so good!


----------



## intraultra

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Today's lunch...in honor of our new President...Barack Obama.
> 
> Chili (Obama's own recipe) over cheesy potatoes and the president's favorite dessert...pumpkin pie. :eat2:



Okay, the chili over cheesy potatoes sounds so, so good...I must try this. And what an awesome idea for lunch today


----------



## project219

My Barack O'burger, Currently in the oven again because it wasn't cooked well enough and stupid me, I didn't check it before I threw it on the bun.  

View attachment Barrackoburger1.jpg


----------



## Goddess Patty

omgoodness Chubby Bubbles. that looks totally delicious. im checking my freezer now to see if i have a chili brick so i can make some chili beans for dinner. you have inspired me to make this same meal tonight.
after dinner we will be celebrating a new beginning for all of us with LOTS of wine. 
(will post pics later if I do make this meal)


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments! I usually never put chili over anything...but Obama prefers his over rice and since I really don't like rice, I thought about using potatoes. My husband and I both thought it was a nice change, plus it made for a hearty meal! (btw, Obama's chili recipe was AWESOME!) I used turkey instead of beef and I did a few extra spices. I was very pleased with the turnout! :happy:


----------



## sunnie1653

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments! I usually never put chili over anything...but Obama prefers his over rice and since I really don't like rice, I thought about using potatoes. My husband and I both thought it was a nice change, plus it made for a hearty meal! (btw, Obama's chili recipe was AWESOME!) I used turkey instead of beef and I did a few extra spices. I was very pleased with the turnout! :happy:



Would you post the recipe? I'm always looking for different chili recipes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sunnie1653 said:


> Would you post the recipe? I'm always looking for different chili recipes


She made a whole thread about Obama recipes!


----------



## vardon_grip

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments! I usually never put chili over anything...but Obama prefers his over rice and since I really don't like rice, I thought about using potatoes. My husband and I both thought it was a nice change, plus it made for a hearty meal! (btw, Obama's chili recipe was AWESOME!) I used turkey instead of beef and I did a few extra spices. I was very pleased with the turnout! :happy:



You gotta put the chili over rice! Not just any rice mind you, it needs to be medium grain white, so that it's sticky. That's how we do it in Hawaii. If the Prez says to do it...you have to do it! Shama-lama-Obama-ding-dong!


----------



## JeanC

So our coven had a formal multi-course dinner on Saturday and no one went home feeling hungry. One of the fun challenges is we had to cook in such a ways as to accommodate those of our group who are wheat intolerant, lactose intolerant or on a very restricted sodium diet. The one vegan in the group was covered by his mom having brought dishes esp for him (and as soon as I can I am getting those recipes from her as I wanted to steal them out from under him as they looked delish LOL).

Starter:

Puff pastries stuffed with either chicken or smoked salmon






Soup:

Onion soup





Fish:

Catfish Roasted With Sesame Seeds, Basil, Garlic and Spinach





For the person on the restricted sodium I simply set aside some of the herb topping before adding the wheat free tamari to the rest. He never noticed it missing. This was simply delish and even the one person who mentioned not being fond of fish cleaned her plate!

Fowl:

Drunken game hen with mushrooms (some of the 'shrooms were morels, yum!)





Then we had sorbet and a 10 minute break.

Meat:

Standing rib roast with demi glace sauce and red current mustard chutney (for want of a better name)





and roasted root vegetables





followed by spinach salad with vinagrette and candied walnuts





and ending with Chocolate Raspberry Tort





We also had coffee and tea and there was nuts, cheeses and chocolate to nibble on, but every one was so full that plenty of the finals went home LOL. 

We had a lovely time and we are giving serious consideration that next year we will look at dropping 1 or two courses as we were stuffed to the gills (albeit happily so!).


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

sunnie1653 said:


> Would you post the recipe? I'm always looking for different chili recipes




Here ya go Sunnie!


One thing is absolutely clear. Chili is Obamas favorite food to cook and/or bring to a potluck. In fact, here are his own words and recipe:

Ive been using this chili recipe since college and would bring it to any potluck. I cant reveal all the secrets, but if you make it right, its just got the right amount of bite, the right amount of oomph in it and it will clear your sinuses. 

Ingredients: 1 large onion, chopped; 1 green pepper, chopped; Several cloves of garlic, chopped; 1 tablespoon olive oil; 1 pound ground turkey or beef; 1/4 teaspoon ground cumin; 1/4 teaspoon ground oregano; 1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric; 1/4 teaspoon ground basil; 1 tablespoon chili powder; 3 tablespoons red wine vinegar; Several tomatoes, depending on size, chopped; 1 can red kidney beans. 

Method: 

Sauté onions, green pepper and garlic in olive oil until soft. Add ground meat and brown. Combine spices together into a mixture then add to ground meat. Add red wine vinegar. Add tomatoes and let simmer, until tomatoes cook down. Add kidney beans and cook for a few more minutes. 



Serve over white or brown rice. Garnish with grated cheddar cheese, onions and sour cream.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

vardon_grip said:


> You gotta put the chili over rice! Not just any rice mind you, it needs to be medium grain white, so that it's sticky. That's how we do it in Hawaii. If the Prez says to do it...you have to do it! Shama-lama-Obama-ding-dong!




You're right...if Obama says to do it, I'd better do it! LOL! Thanks for the rice suggestion!


----------



## Hole

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Today's lunch...in honor of our new President...Barack Obama.
> 
> Chili (Obama's own recipe) over cheesy potatoes and the president's favorite dessert...pumpkin pie. :eat2:



The chilly over cheesy potatoes photo made my mouth water.:eat2:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ok I made the Presidents chili recipe last night that Chubby Bubbles posted and it was quite good. The only ingredient that I didnt include because I had none was the red wine vinegar. I did end up adding in more spices because Im a heavy spice user. 
I then baked frozen fries and served the chili over them some grated cheese on top.
It was a great filling meal.
Thanks Mr. President Obamaaaaaaa!!! :bow: 

View attachment IMG_0933.JPG


View attachment IMG_0930.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Ok I made the Presidents chili recipe last night that Chubby Bubbles posted and it was quite good. The only ingredient that I didnt include because I had none was the red wine vinegar. I did end up adding in more spices because Im a heavy spice user.
> I then baked frozen fries and served the chili over them some grated cheese on top.
> It was a great filling meal.
> Thanks Mr. President Obamaaaaaaa!!! :bow:



Looks great Patty! I was a bit hesitant on the vinegar too, but I'm glad I used it! It gave the chili that extra bite! I also added extra spices...a bit too bland otherwise.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ok I was thinking of what other things I could use the leftover chili beans for. This is what I came up with. I made chicken and chili tostada taco salad.
I had some leftover KFC fried chicken. So I deboned it and chopped it real small, skin included and I baked flour tortillas over some foil balls in the oven to make the tostada shell.
I then put hot chili beans on the bottom of the tostada bowl, then layered it with chopped up iceburg lettuce salad mix, a handful of the chopped chicken, diced tomatoes, diced yellow and green onion, cilantro and shredded jack and cheddar cheese. I then put a little house dressing on it and some taco bell hot sauce I had on hand.
It turned out absolutely delicious and really filled me up. I will definitely make these again. 
Washed it down with a huge glass of refrigerated COLD water. My fav thing to drink. :smitten:

(I took pics in micro and macro settings and the macro pics are much better IMHO) 

View attachment IMG_0936.JPG


View attachment IMG_0945.JPG


----------



## JeanC

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Ok I was thinking of what other things I could use the leftover chili beans for. This is what I came up with. I made chicken and chili tostada taco salad.
> I had some leftover KFC fried chicken. So I deboned it and chopped it real small, skin included and I baked flour tortillas over some foil balls in the oven to make the tostada shell.
> I then put hot chili beans on the bottom of the tostada bowl, then layered it with chopped up iceburg lettuce salad mix, a handful of the chopped chicken, diced tomatoes, diced yellow and green onion, cilantro and shredded jack and cheddar cheese. I then put a little house dressing on it and some taco bell hot sauce I had on hand.
> It turned out absolutely delicious and really filled me up. I will definitely make these again.
> Washed it down with a huge glass of refrigerated COLD water. My fav thing to drink. :smitten:
> 
> (I took pics in micro and macro settings and the macro pics are much better IMHO)



Seriously yum! I would have never thought of baking the tortilla shells. I'll have to give it a try next time we want to do some kind of Mexican salad. It has been a while since I've done fajitas and I am thinking a fajita salad would be yummy in a tortilla bowl


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Patty, your pics make me DROOL! :smitten:


----------



## vardon_grip

A rainstorm is passing through southern California and it is wet and cold outside. I needed to make some meatloaf today to help me keep the chill off. It is one of my ultimate comfort foods. It's the gift that keeps giving in the form of leftover sandwiches. Hot or cold-it's great.




The meatloaf is made from equal portions of ground beef and pork, chopped onions, various spices and egg and some hominy grits as the binder. It is topped with spicy, caramelized red onions and brown gravy. On the side there is roasted garlic mashed potatoes and curried sauteed carrots.


----------



## supersoup

vardon_grip said:


> A rainstorm is passing through southern California and it is wet and cold outside. I needed to make some meatloaf today to help me keep the chill off. It is one of my ultimate comfort foods. It's the gift that keeps giving in the form of leftover sandwiches. Hot or cold-it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meatloaf is made from equal portions of ground beef and pork, chopped onions, various spices and egg and some hominy grits as the binder. It is topped with spicy, caramelized red onions and brown gravy. On the side there is roasted garlic mashed potatoes and curried sauteed carrots.



i want to marry your foods. i hope they are all in the market for a single fatty.


----------



## vardon_grip

supersoup said:


> i want to marry your foods. i hope they are all in the market for a single fatty.



Meatloaf has a personal ad on Plenty Of Fishsticks. It loves long walks in the gravy, likes basketmeatball and "Bat Out Of Hell" is it's favorite album. Good luck to the two of you.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I have pictures for this thread and can't get them off my damn camera..*cry*


----------



## supersoup

vardon_grip said:


> Meatloaf has a personal ad on Plenty Of Fishsticks. It loves long walks in the gravy, likes basketmeatball and "Bat Out Of Hell" is it's favorite album. Good luck to the two of you.



it had me until "bat out of hell". i'll keep searching.


----------



## vardon_grip

supersoup said:


> it had me until "bat out of hell". i'll keep searching.



Well for some, all their taste is in their mouth. BTW, Lasagna wanted for me to say "hey" to you and "glad to hear you're back in the market" and Snickerdoodle hopes you are a CA "cookie admirer" and won't discount it because it's a snack.


----------



## supersoup

vardon_grip said:


> Well for some, all their taste is in their mouth. BTW, Lasagna wanted for me to say "hey" to you and "glad to hear you're back in the market" and Snickerdoodle hopes you are a CA "cookie admirer" and won't discount it because it's a snack.



i'm down with both of them. i hope they like polygamy...


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Yesterday's breakfast was cinnamon oatmeal w/ raisins, whole grain cinnamon waffle with lite butter and sugar free syrup and 1/2 banana. It was a very filling and "comfy" breakfast! 

Last night's dinner was Gorton's fat free beer battered fish, homemade parmesan potato wedges and garlic & onion sauteed spinach. 

Both meals were less the 450 calories each! Yay! 

View attachment 100_1259.JPG


View attachment 100_1255.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

vardon_grip said:


> A rainstorm is passing through southern California and it is wet and cold outside. I needed to make some meatloaf today to help me keep the chill off. It is one of my ultimate comfort foods. It's the gift that keeps giving in the form of leftover sandwiches. Hot or cold-it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meatloaf is made from equal portions of ground beef and pork, chopped onions, various spices and egg and some hominy grits as the binder. It is topped with spicy, caramelized red onions and brown gravy. On the side there is roasted garlic mashed potatoes and curried sauteed carrots.




GORGEOUS and mouth-watering as always! :eat2:


----------



## Sugar

I went to the Indian Market today. They had Indian tacos. Sour cream and peppers aren't really authentic but it was pretty good!


----------



## Brandi

Lucky said:


> I went to the Indian Market today. They had Indian tacos. Sour cream and peppers aren't really authentic but it was pretty good!



I work for Natives and these are the indian tacos I make....but no peppers. Another thing I make is scone dogs, the same "bread" but wrapped around a hot dog and fried.


----------



## Sugar

Brandi said:


> I work for Natives and these are the indian tacos I make....but no peppers. Another thing I make is scone dogs, the same "bread" but wrapped around a hot dog and fried.



LOL I never understood the scone dogs. I am actually navajo and home cooking to me is beans, fried deer meat, fry bread and potatoes with ground beef smothered in red eye gravy. 

This was fun but not "authentic" in my book.


----------



## goofy girl

I'm so proud of my first attempt at cake decorating!


----------



## Sugar

goofy girl said:


> I'm so proud of my first attempt at cake decorating!



OMGOSH that is so cute! I think it looks spectacular, Bridget!


----------



## Brandi

Lucky said:


> LOL I never understood the scone dogs. I am actually navajo and home cooking to me is beans, fried deer meat, fry bread and potatoes with ground beef smothered in red eye gravy.
> 
> This was fun but not "authentic" in my book.



Neither is authenic BUT the kids love it..lol

They now love my venison stew with fry bread!


Red eye gravy??? No one told me about this!!! Care to fill me in?


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky said:


> OMGOSH that is so cute! I think it looks spectacular, Bridget!



Thanks!! I made it for a co-worker. She's been on vaca for almost two weeks, and she doesn't celebrate holidays or birthdays because of religious beliefs, so two of us took this opportunity to get her a few small gifts and a cake to celebrate her return to work!! She LOVES lady bugs, so I'm glad this came out recognizable! LOL I can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## Brandi

goofy girl said:


> I'm so proud of my first attempt at cake decorating!




Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Sugar

Brandi said:


> Neither is authenic BUT the kids love it..lol
> 
> They now love my venison stew with fry bread!
> 
> 
> Red eye gravy??? No one told me about this!!! Care to fill me in?




Basically it's grease, flour, salt and chili powder. You can add cayene to spice it up...just a simple gravy but soooo yummy.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Ok I was thinking of what other things I could use the leftover chili beans for. This is what I came up with. I made chicken and chili tostada taco salad...


gah, Patty! I can't wait til you have us over for the world's largest mooch-fest!



vardon_grip said:


> The meatloaf is made from equal portions of ground beef and pork, chopped onions, various spices and egg and some hominy grits as the binder. It is topped with spicy, caramelized red onions and brown gravy. On the side there is roasted garlic mashed potatoes and curried sauteed carrots.


whoa...hominy grits! interesting. You mean just sprinkled in dry?



goofy girl said:


> I'm so proud of my first attempt at cake decorating!


Too adorable!

I really needed potatoes last night...this is what resulted. Not too bad! (roasted chopped Yukon GOlds)


----------



## Cors

Simple but hearty Chinese New Year Eve reunion dinner at my place, on a makeshift table in the living room! Soup with fishballs and beancurd skin, stir-fried _kailan_ with tofu and straw mushrooms, mixed roast - chicken, duck and barbequed pork with sweet sauce, drunken prawns.


----------



## Gingembre

That looks lush, Cors! Happy New Year


----------



## vardon_grip

liz (di-va) said:


> whoa...hominy grits! interesting. You mean just sprinkled in dry?



Yes. I thought I'd try something different since I had some laying around. I substituted the bread crumbs for grits as an experiment and it turned out well.


----------



## sweet&fat

Oh, does that ever look delicious, Cors! So many of my favorite things! Can I come live with you please? Or at least stay until the leftovers are gone? 



Cors said:


> Simple but hearty Chinese New Year Eve reunion dinner at my place, on a makeshift table in the living room! Soup with fishballs and beancurd skin, stir-fried _kailan_ with tofu and straw mushrooms, mixed roast - chicken, duck and barbequed pork with sweet sauce, drunken prawns.


----------



## ahtnamas

Made Spanakopita for dinner tonight


----------



## goofy girl

ahtnamas said:


> Made Spanakopita for dinner tonight



OMG I miss Greek food...that looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

YUM! Ahtnamas


----------



## Tanuki

ahtnamas said:


> Made Spanakopita for dinner tonight



Excuse my ignorance, I have no idea what Spanakopita is but I know I want to try it!


----------



## katorade

T-Bear said:


> Excuse my ignorance, I have no idea what Spanakopita is but I know I want to try it!



Think spinach, think feta cheese, think onions and spices, think buttery, crispy layers of delicious phillo dough. Put them all together.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

T-Bear said:


> Excuse my ignorance, I have no idea what Spanakopita is but I know I want to try it!



Find a Greek restaurant and it will probably be on the menu- if you want to try some  

They usually serve it with a Greek salad around here......

I suspect Ahtnamas might be of Greek descent from what she has been cooking!


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I suspect Ahtnamas might be of Greek descent from what she has been cooking!



Good catch. I am in fact 1/2 Greek. Rarely cook it however..... Next on the greek menu is avgolemono whenever I get around to it.


----------



## GainTo260

Might be the best soup I've ever had.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> Good catch. I am in fact 1/2 Greek. Rarely cook it however..... Next on the greek menu is avgolemono whenever I get around to it.



Now *I* am not sure what that is- so that means you definitely have to post it here


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now *I* am not sure what that is- so that means you definitely have to post it here



egg lemon soup with rice to break it down to the barest form


----------



## Tanuki

katorade said:


> Think spinach, think feta cheese, think onions and spices, think buttery, crispy layers of delicious phillo dough. Put them all together.



YUM O_O!

I need to track this down~


----------



## AnnMarie

Damn, I can't believe this slipped over to page two!

Sausage Potato Soup... recipe here

The only thing I changed up this time was I added a box of frozen corn (Misty's fault, she made a version the other night and the picture had corn in it.)

The corn doesn't really make a big difference, but it's a nice little taste difference in every few bites. 

View attachment P1040845.jpg


----------



## ahtnamas

Made Avegolemono lastnight




Didn't turn out as thick as i wanted..... Need to find a new recipe... maybe something creamier

BBQ Chicken Pizza tonight


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AM, that sausage potato soup looks divine!



ahtnamas said:


> Made Avegolemono lastnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't turn out as thick as i wanted..... Need to find a new recipe... maybe something creamier
> 
> BBQ Chicken Pizza tonight




There is a brew n view pizza place here that has some really good pizza- it's sensational with chicken and onion. Is it any good with the bbq sauce?


----------



## liz (di-va)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmms!


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There is a brew n view pizza place here that has some really good pizza- it's sensational with chicken and onion. Is it any good with the bbq sauce?



I liked it. The sauce was a little too sweet for my taste tho.


----------



## sunnie1653

ahtnamas said:


> Made Spanakopita for dinner tonight




Yummy. I swear though, I've never seen spanakopita made in a roll before!! Interesting.


----------



## Ivy

ahtnamas said:


> Made Spanakopita for dinner tonight



that look deliciousssss!!!!


----------



## ahtnamas

sunnie1653 said:


> Yummy. I swear though, I've never seen spanakopita made in a roll before!! Interesting.



they're normally not. but they're bite size and cute this way


----------



## sunnie1653

ahtnamas said:


> they're normally not. but they're bite size and cute this way



Heheh! As long as it tastes the same who cares what shape it is. I just thought it was different! I like it.  (And now I have the WORST craving for it!! LOL)


----------



## vardon_grip

I felt like paying homage to all my friends that are stuck in the witness protection program and decided to cook up some Italian food.







Roma tomatoes, onions, basil and Italian sausage made up the red sauce that topped the Penne.






On the side I made Spinach Sinatra. Frank Sinatra used to love to eat canned spinach with olive oil and fresh chopped onions on it. This is a variation created by a chef in Kingman AZ. as a tribute to the man. Onions and garlic are sauteed in olive oil. White wine and chicken broth are added while fresh spinach is cooked until just wilted. Shaved parmesan finishes the dish.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> I felt like paying homage to all my friends that are stuck in the witness protection program and decided to cook up some Italian food.
> 
> 
> 
> Roma tomatoes, onions, basil and Italian sausage made up the red sauce that topped the Penne.
> 
> 
> 
> On the side I made Spinach Sinatra. Frank Sinatra used to love to eat canned spinach with olive oil and fresh chopped onions on it. This is a variation created by a chef in Kingman AZ. as a tribute to the man. Onions and garlic are sauteed in olive oil. White wine and chicken broth are added while fresh spinach is cooked until just wilted. Shaved parmesan finishes the dish.




I love your food porn. It looks delicious!


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> I love your food porn. It looks delicious!



Thanx Surly! Very nice of you to say so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mmmmm, anything made with spinach is always good


----------



## LillyBBBW

Heh, been a while since I've played.

Oven fried chicken and collard greens.


----------



## ahtnamas

Roasted Lamb (with mint jelly on the side), creamed spinach, orzo, and peas and feta


----------



## ahtnamas

vardon_grip said:


> On the side I made Spinach Sinatra. Frank Sinatra used to love to eat canned spinach with olive oil and fresh chopped onions on it. This is a variation created by a chef in Kingman AZ. as a tribute to the man. Onions and garlic are sauteed in olive oil. White wine and chicken broth are added while fresh spinach is cooked until just wilted. Shaved parmesan finishes the dish.



Your food looks amazing.

I'm totally attempting the spinach. I doubt it will look that good however


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ahtnamas said:


> Roasted Lamb (with mint jelly on the side), creamed spinach, orzo, and peas and feta


Oh, dear LORD, that looks delicious! :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

LillyBBBW said:


> Heh, been a while since I've played.
> 
> Oven fried chicken and collard greens.




That looks yumm!!! Do you season your collard greens? I've had them a while ago and I love them, but I don't know how to make them...


----------



## LillyBBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> That looks yumm!!! Do you season your collard greens? I've had them a while ago and I love them, but I don't know how to make them...



Everybody makes theirs different in some way. I wash them and make mine with salt, sugar, pepper, butter, water and maple flavored bacon. Some people cook theirs with vinegar. Washing and cutting them is the worst part of making them but its SO worth it. :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

LillyBBBW said:


> Everybody makes theirs different in some way. I wash them and make mine with salt, sugar, pepper, butter, water and maple flavored bacon. Some people cook theirs with vinegar. Washing and cutting them is the worst part of making them but its SO worth it. :eat2:



Mmmmmm, I'm definitely gonna try them your way! Thanks! 

Now on to my pics...the 1st 2 are from a sour cream enchilada dish I tried...they were pretty good but I prefer my original enchilada recipe more.

The next 2 pics are from my twist on Tyler Florence's Ultimate Chicken noodle soup...I used the mixed tortellini and turkey burger instead of chicken for the meatballs. It was sooooo good my husband and son couldn't get enough! It was even better the next day! 

View attachment 100_1388.JPG


View attachment 100_1395.JPG


View attachment 100_1407.JPG


View attachment 100_1410.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Mmmmmm, I'm definitely gonna try them your way! Thanks!
> 
> Now on to my pics...the 1st 2 are from a sour cream enchilada dish I tried...they were pretty good but I prefer my original enchilada recipe more.
> 
> The next 2 pics are from my twist on Tyler Florence's Ultimate Chicken noodle soup...I used the mixed tortellini and turkey burger instead of chicken for the meatballs. It was sooooo good my husband and son couldn't get enough! It was even better the next day!



Whoa, those enchiladas look amazing!


----------



## Brandi

ahtnamas said:


> Roasted Lamb (with mint jelly on the side), creamed spinach, orzo, and peas and feta



Ohhhhhhh feta and peas...I'm gonna do that tomorrow!! never thought of that combo tomorrow


----------



## LillyBBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Mmmmmm, I'm definitely gonna try them your way! Thanks!
> 
> Now on to my pics...the 1st 2 are from a sour cream enchilada dish I tried...they were pretty good but I prefer my original enchilada recipe more.
> 
> The next 2 pics are from my twist on Tyler Florence's Ultimate Chicken noodle soup...I used the mixed tortellini and turkey burger instead of chicken for the meatballs. It was sooooo good my husband and son couldn't get enough! It was even better the next day!



That chicken noodle soup ROCKS!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa, those enchiladas look amazing!



Thank you! The best part about them is that they were the "light" version...only 236 calories for one!


----------



## Surlysomething

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Thank you! The best part about them is that they were the "light" version...only 236 calories for one!




Seriously? RECIPE PLEASE!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Been a while since I posted. I have been cooking, really I have!

Tonight I tried a recipe from Cooks Country for Extra-Crunchy Fried Chicken.
It is deluxe! I am so glad I tried it. The skin is so crunchy and delish.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Surlysomething said:


> Seriously? RECIPE PLEASE!



My pleasure...

*INGREDIENTS *

1 cup light sour cream 
1 jar salsa 
1 (14 ounce) can diced tomatoes with onion & garlic
2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cooked and shredded 
1 onion 
12 (6 inch) wheat tortillas 
2 cups lowfat shredded Cheddar cheese 


*DIRECTIONS*

*To Make Sour Cream Mixture: In a blender or food processor, puree sour cream, diced tomatoes and 1/2 jar of the salsa. Set aside. 
*To Make Chicken Mixture: In a large bowl, combine shredded chicken, onion and the remaining other half jar salsa. Mix well. 
*Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
*Heat tortillas in conventional or microwave oven until soft. Pour enough of the sour cream mixture into a 9x13 inch baking dish to coat the bottom. Place 2 heaping tablespoonfuls of the chicken mixture in each tortilla, roll up and place seam side down in the baking dish. Pour remaining sour cream mixture over all and top with shredded cheese. 
*Cover dish tightly with aluminum foil and bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for about 30 minutes, or until dish is heated through and bubbling.


----------



## Surlysomething

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My pleasure...
> 
> *INGREDIENTS *
> 
> 1 cup light sour cream
> 1 jar salsa
> 1 (14 ounce) can diced tomatoes with onion & garlic
> 2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cooked and shredded
> 1 onion
> 12 (6 inch) wheat tortillas
> 2 cups lowfat shredded Cheddar cheese
> 
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*
> 
> *To Make Sour Cream Mixture: In a blender or food processor, puree sour cream, diced tomatoes and 1/2 jar of the salsa. Set aside.
> *To Make Chicken Mixture: In a large bowl, combine shredded chicken, onion and the remaining other half jar salsa. Mix well.
> *Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
> *Heat tortillas in conventional or microwave oven until soft. Pour enough of the sour cream mixture into a 9x13 inch baking dish to coat the bottom. Place 2 heaping tablespoonfuls of the chicken mixture in each tortilla, roll up and place seam side down in the baking dish. Pour remaining sour cream mixture over all and top with shredded cheese.
> *Cover dish tightly with aluminum foil and bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for about 30 minutes, or until dish is heated through and bubbling.



Thank you! And it sounds easy as well.


----------



## out.of.habit

IdahoCynth said:


> Been a while since I posted. I have been cooking, really I have!
> 
> Tonight I tried a recipe from Cooks Country for Extra-Crunchy Fried Chicken.
> It is deluxe! I am so glad I tried it. The skin is so crunchy and delish.



Apparently this is something I need to learn to do! HOW is this possible in a home kitchen?! It looks amazing. Glad to see you posting! (Not just because of the lovely chicken you've treated us to!)


----------



## kinkykitten

That sounds soooo yummy!

Even though i'm a vegetarian!!! But I'm thinking meat substitute :eat2:



ChubbyBubbles said:


> My pleasure...
> 
> *INGREDIENTS *
> 
> 1 cup light sour cream
> 1 jar salsa
> 1 (14 ounce) can diced tomatoes with onion & garlic
> 2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cooked and shredded
> 1 onion
> 12 (6 inch) wheat tortillas
> 2 cups lowfat shredded Cheddar cheese
> 
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*
> 
> *To Make Sour Cream Mixture: In a blender or food processor, puree sour cream, diced tomatoes and 1/2 jar of the salsa. Set aside.
> *To Make Chicken Mixture: In a large bowl, combine shredded chicken, onion and the remaining other half jar salsa. Mix well.
> *Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
> *Heat tortillas in conventional or microwave oven until soft. Pour enough of the sour cream mixture into a 9x13 inch baking dish to coat the bottom. Place 2 heaping tablespoonfuls of the chicken mixture in each tortilla, roll up and place seam side down in the baking dish. Pour remaining sour cream mixture over all and top with shredded cheese.
> *Cover dish tightly with aluminum foil and bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for about 30 minutes, or until dish is heated through and bubbling.


----------



## liz (di-va)

golly I like this thread!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

kinkykitten said:


> That sounds soooo yummy!
> 
> Even though i'm a vegetarian!!! But I'm thinking meat substitute :eat2:



Oh definitely! I'm thinking you could do veggie enchiladas or just cheese filled. What about tofu?


----------



## LillyBBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Oh definitely! I'm thinking you could do veggie enchiladas or just cheese filled. What about tofu?



I've done mine with just cheese, onion and black olives. Yummy! I've also used asparagus. Just about anything will do, 'cept icecream and swedish fish. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

LillyBBBW said:


> I've done mine with just cheese, onion and black olives. Yummy! I've also used asparagus. Just about anything will do, 'cept icecream and swedish fish. Don't ask how I know.




LOL! My husband would definitely love black olives, onion and cheese! I would love, love, love the asparagus! MMMMMMM! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## LillyBBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> LOL! My husband would definitely love black olives, onion and cheese! I would love, love, love the asparagus! MMMMMMM! Thanks for the ideas!



My sister made one with black olives and fresh spinach and said it was unimaginably good. I'm going to try it some day.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Gosh, that fried chicken, enchiladas and vardons foods look soooooo yummy. Always giving me foodgasms lol :eat2:

From a few nights ago. Made a boneless beef roundtop roast in the crockpot. it was almost 6 lbs and I ended up with alot of meat. I shredded it up and made some homemade shredded beef tacos, spanish rice, refried beans and homemade guacamole. It was just downright YUMMY!!!

Then last night I cooked up some white rice and stir fried up some broccoli, carrots, onions, celery and chunks of boneless chicken and some cut up chunks of tri tip, spices and soy sauce. It actually was a great meal. But very filling! :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_1598.JPG


View attachment IMG_1646.JPG


View attachment IMG_1650.JPG


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> Been a while since I posted. I have been cooking, really I have!
> 
> Tonight I tried a recipe from Cooks Country for Extra-Crunchy Fried Chicken.
> It is deluxe! I am so glad I tried it. The skin is so crunchy and delish.



Your post is missing something...the recipe lol!!

Please?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Gosh, that fried chicken, enchiladas and vardons foods look soooooo yummy. Always giving me foodgasms lol :eat2:
> 
> From a few nights ago. Made a boneless beef roundtop roast in the crockpot. it was almost 6 lbs and I ended up with alot of meat. I shredded it up and made some homemade shredded beef tacos, spanish rice, refried beans and homemade guacamole. It was just downright YUMMY!!!
> 
> Then last night I cooked up some white rice and stir fried up some broccoli, carrots, onions, celery and chunks of boneless chicken and some cut up chunks of tri tip, spices and soy sauce. It actually was a great meal. But very filling! :eat2:



Patty, your tacos look AMAZING! And the stir-fry looks a hell of a lot better than our local Chinese take-out place, which is pretty darn good!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Luke and I made choc. covered strawberries today for some friends and family for Love Day. 

*NOTE LUKE'S "CHOCOLATE" FACE...SOMEONE WAS TASTE-TESTING!  

View attachment 100_1438.JPG


View attachment 100_1446.JPG


View attachment 100_1454.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Those look DEEEEEELLLLIIICCCIIIIIOOOOSSSSOOOOOOOO!!!

Need my address now to deliver them? :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Here is a link to the recipe for the extra crunchy fried chicken:

http://www.cookscountrytv.com/recipes/print/detail.asp?docid=6710

When I made it I used a package of thighs rather than a whole cut up chicken like they call for. I will use more spices in the flour mixture next time I make it.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Those look DEEEEEELLLLIIICCCIIIIIOOOOSSSSOOOOOOOO Bubbles and Luke!!!

Need my address now to deliver them? :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Those look DEEEEEELLLLIIICCCIIIIIOOOOSSSSOOOOOOOO Bubbles and Luke!!!
> 
> Need my address now to deliver them? :eat2:




Tee Hee! If I knew how to ship them across the country to ya, you know I would!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Patty, all that looks absolutely delicious. You seem like such a good cook :bow:

How hard is it to make homemade guacamole? 




ChubbyBubbles said:


> Luke and I made choc. covered strawberries today for some friends and family for Love Day.
> 
> *NOTE LUKE'S "CHOCOLATE" FACE...SOMEONE WAS TASTE-TESTING!



That looks yum!


----------



## mossystate

Greenie...until Patty is here to give her recipe....guacamole is SUPER easy. Here is a recipe similar to what I do. I am pretty easy on the mashing. I like some nice chunks!
-------

4 ripe avocados, peeled, seeded 
1 tsp ground cumin 
1 ripe, medium Roma tomato, seeded, diced 
½ Cup minced sweet white onion 
2 serrano chilies, seeded, minced 
¼ Cup chopped cilantro leaves 
4 Tbsp fresh lime juice 
Hot pepper sauce, sea salt, white pepper to taste 

Instructions

Cut avocado in large chunks and mash coarsely in large bowl with a fork. Add remaining ingredients and blend gently - leaving some small chunks is fine. Taste and adjust seasoning with more pepper sauce, salt and pepper if desired. 

----

Hell, sometimes, I will just add some favorite salsa to chunky avacados and call it a day. But I like the above the best.


----------



## HottiMegan

We started Alex on his first solids tonight. It's a bowl of rice cereal with some formula mixed in. He really took to it and ate like twice what the books said that he'd take at first. So here's my every day food pic


----------



## Goddess Patty

Oh Mossy, you are working way too hard on guacamole hehehehe

I use very little ingredients so I get the true flavor of the avocados

I get 2 HAAS avocados and mash them with a fork, no chunks
I then put in 2 tbsp. garlic powder
2 tbsp. lime or lemon juice
1 tsp. salt

and mix up! voila easy and totally authentic really avocadoey guacamole. I LOVE garlic :eat2:
I have in the past added in half cup sour cream when I want a less avocadoey guacamole

ENJOY!

*makes and passes tacos with guacamole all around the board*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That looks yum!



thanks hun!


----------



## TraciJo67

You should SERIOUSLY consider opening a restaurant. The presentation of your dishes alone is reason enough. 



vardon_grip said:


> I felt like paying homage to all my friends that are stuck in the witness protection program and decided to cook up some Italian food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roma tomatoes, onions, basil and Italian sausage made up the red sauce that topped the Penne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side I made Spinach Sinatra. Frank Sinatra used to love to eat canned spinach with olive oil and fresh chopped onions on it. This is a variation created by a chef in Kingman AZ. as a tribute to the man. Onions and garlic are sauteed in olive oil. White wine and chicken broth are added while fresh spinach is cooked until just wilted. Shaved parmesan finishes the dish.


----------



## vardon_grip

TraciJo67 said:


> You should SERIOUSLY consider opening a restaurant. The presentation of your dishes alone is reason enough.



Thank you so much for your wonderful compliment. It made my day!


----------



## mossystate

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Oh Mossy, you are working way too hard on guacamole hehehehe
> 
> I use very little ingredients so I get the true flavor of the avocados
> 
> I get 2 HAAS avocados and mash them with a fork, no chunks
> I then put in 2 tbsp. garlic powder
> 2 tbsp. lime or lemon juice
> 1 tsp. salt
> 
> and mix up! voila easy and totally authentic really avocadoey guacamole. I LOVE garlic :eat2:
> I have in the past added in half cup sour cream when I want a less avocadoey guacamole
> 
> ENJOY!
> 
> 
> 
> *makes and passes tacos with guacamole all around the board*





I just realized that I do not use the cumin. As for the rest...ohhhhhh Patty....I am afraid this is a guac showdown....* watches tumbleweeds roll around *


----------



## vardon_grip

mossystate said:


> I just realized that I do not use the cumin. As for the rest...ohhhhhh Patty....I am afraid this is a guac showdown....* watches tumbleweeds roll around *



Maybe that's because you're unsure if you're cumin...or goin'?


----------



## lemonadebrigade

I made cheese scones today.  

View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## mossystate

vardon_grip said:


> Maybe that's because you're unsure if you're cumin...or goin'?



If you do open that restaurant or street cart......leave the entertaining to a 102 year old magician.


----------



## goofy girl

lemonadebrigade said:


> I made cheese scones today.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW

CB, those strawberries look wonderful! I'll take a box too!

As much I love pics of the food, I have to say CB and Megan's boys are stealing the show today. What adorble little boys, they will surely break many hearts in the years to come.


----------



## vardon_grip

mossystate said:


> If you do open that restaurant or street cart......leave the entertaining to a 102 year old magician.



I didn't know you do magic...do you need a job?








I keed! Is joke, but for serious! I am keeding!


----------



## mossystate

vardon_grip said:


> I didn't know you do magic...do you need a job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keed! Is joke, but for serious! I am keeding!



KC? Is that Youuuuuuu?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Greenie...until Patty is here to give her recipe....guacamole is SUPER easy. Here is a recipe similar to what I do. I am pretty easy on the mashing. I like some nice chunks!
> -------
> 
> 4 ripe avocados, peeled, seeded
> 1 tsp ground cumin
> 1 ripe, medium Roma tomato, seeded, diced
> ½ Cup minced sweet white onion
> 2 serrano chilies, seeded, minced
> ¼ Cup chopped cilantro leaves
> 4 Tbsp fresh lime juice
> Hot pepper sauce, sea salt, white pepper to taste
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Cut avocado in large chunks and mash coarsely in large bowl with a fork. Add remaining ingredients and blend gently - leaving some small chunks is fine. Taste and adjust seasoning with more pepper sauce, salt and pepper if desired.
> 
> ----
> 
> Hell, sometimes, I will just add some favorite salsa to chunky avacados and call it a day. But I like the above the best.





Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Oh Mossy, you are working way too hard on guacamole hehehehe
> 
> I use very little ingredients so I get the true flavor of the avocados
> 
> I get 2 HAAS avocados and mash them with a fork, no chunks
> I then put in 2 tbsp. garlic powder
> 2 tbsp. lime or lemon juice
> 1 tsp. salt
> 
> and mix up! voila easy and totally authentic really avocadoey guacamole. I LOVE garlic :eat2:
> I have in the past added in half cup sour cream when I want a less avocadoey guacamole
> 
> ENJOY!
> 
> *makes and passes tacos with guacamole all around the board*



Thank you both- I have always wanted to try and make my own. Something new to look forward to 




HottiMegan said:


> We started Alex on his first solids tonight. It's a bowl of rice cereal with some formula mixed in. He really took to it and ate like twice what the books said that he'd take at first. So here's my every day food pic



This child is too sweet :happy:



lemonadebrigade said:


> I made cheese scones today.




If those taste anything like the cheese biscuits from Red Lobster, then you MUST post the recipe please


----------



## Goddess Patty

guaca guaca guacaaaaaaaaaaaaa mossy


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If those taste anything like the cheese biscuits from Red Lobster, then you MUST post the recipe please



Well, I wouldn't know as I've never been there, but I can assure you they're yummy.

Recipe: http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/cheesescones_1287.shtml


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

ValentineBBW said:


> CB, those strawberries look wonderful! I'll take a box too!
> 
> As much I love pics of the food, I have to say CB and Megan's boys are stealing the show today. What adorble little boys, they will surely break many hearts in the years to come.



Awwww...thank you so much. Luke is my heart. (as if you didn't already know that!) As for the strawberries, if I only knew how to package those darn things I could make a fortune! lol!


----------



## Cors

Decent fried chicken with fries, and the most awesome mix of cheddar, herbs, cream cheese and sour cream dip. 





_Laksa_ (spicy coconut curry) noodles with prawns and egg! 





Gigantic sushi platter! 





Gu chocolate pud with vanilla ice cream and summer berries!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lemonadebrigade said:


> Well, I wouldn't know as I've never been there, but I can assure you they're yummy.
> 
> Recipe: http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/cheesescones_1287.shtml



Thank you very much- I owe you some rep


----------



## lemonadebrigade

You're welcome. 

Here are the butterfly cakes I made. 

View attachment DSCI002.JPG


----------



## vardon_grip

I hab a small heb colb an hobe thab soub will cure me.

Navy Bean soup with chopped ham shank


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I want to dive into this plate and stay here for a while. Seriously, please just give me some chopsticks, some soy sauce and some wasabi. Oh, and a napkin and a glass of water would be great. And then, just. back. away. 

View attachment l_68e102f4d0144c99941af12176aec04c[1].jpg


----------



## Hole

lemonadebrigade said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Here are the butterfly cakes I made.



Those look so good.:eat2:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ohhhhh those butterfly cakes look heavenly! :smitten:

tonight was tostadas and spanish rice. I forgot to take a pic before I started eating. forgive me lol
Im starting to think I make alot of mexican food.  

View attachment IMG_1725.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I tried my hand at Spanakopita...all cheese (feta) and no spinach since my hubby does not like spinach. :doh: They were still good, but I'd prefer feta AND spinach.  

View attachment 100_1526.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

That looks delicious even without the spinach CB. And that flaky pastry ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :smitten:




ChubbyBubbles said:


> I tried my hand at Spanakopita...all cheese (feta) and no spinach since my hubby does not like spinach. :doh: They were still good, but I'd prefer feta AND spinach.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I tried my hand at Spanakopita...all cheese (feta) and no spinach since my hubby does not like spinach. :doh: They were still good, but I'd prefer feta AND spinach.



Must agree with Patty, that filo pastry looks wonderful!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Today I made lots of little spicy lamb meatballs, then made a tomatoey, basily, red winey sauce, for them. Had some of it with fettuccine. Im thinking I should definitely have taken the photo before I piled on the parmesan! :doh: 

View attachment b.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Ruby Ripples said:


> Must agree with Patty, that filo pastry looks wonderful!



Thank you both! The pastry was very flaky and oh so yummy!!! 

Ruby, your lamb meatballs sound fabulous!!!


----------



## MLadyJ

To wade in on the guacamole..I'm a purist and I think my recipe is the simplest of all..

avocados as many as you like..mashed but some lumps left
garlic salt to taste
lime juice to taste

and a bunch of tortilla chips


----------



## Sweet Tooth

These looked so good in the February issue of Cuisine at Home. Had to try them!


----------



## mszwebs

This was adapted from a Rachel Ray recipe, for Cheeseburger Bread. I don't like regular cheeseburgers, but I thought it would be good with more of a Pizza flair as well.

The "bread" is a roll-out pizza crust, with garlic butter and mozz cheese on top, and the filling is hamburger, mozz, parm and cheddar cheese, black olives and bacon, tossed in Pizza sauce. With more cheese lol.

View attachment Pizza Bread 2.jpg


View attachment Pizza Bread 1.jpg


Just save a little pizza sauce to dip it in and you're good to go. 

It was DAMN good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sweet Tooth said:


> These looked so good in the February issue of Cuisine at Home. Had to try them!



Are those as good as they look?



MLadyJ said:


> To wade in on the guacamole..I'm a purist and I think my recipe is the simplest of all..
> 
> avocados as many as you like..mashed but some lumps left
> garlic salt to taste
> lime juice to taste
> 
> and a bunch of tortilla chips



I love simple as much as I love avocados :wubu: 



mszwebs said:


> This was adapted from a Rachel Ray recipe, for Cheeseburger Bread. I don't like regular cheeseburgers, but I thought it would be good with more of a Pizza flair as well.
> 
> The "bread" is a roll-out pizza crust, with garlic butter and mozz cheese on top, and the filling is hamburger, mozz, parm and cheddar cheese, black olives and bacon, tossed in Pizza sauce. With more cheese lol.
> 
> View attachment 59183
> 
> 
> View attachment 59184
> 
> 
> Just save a little pizza sauce to dip it in and you're good to go.
> 
> It was DAMN good.



I was thinking about trying to make some homemade calzone.....this looks like a good start


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are those as good as they look?



I thought they were good. Like a savory cornmeal [light on the cornmeal] pancake with a side of sausage and syrup.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sweet Tooth said:


> I thought they were good. Like a savory cornmeal [light on the cornmeal] pancake with a side of sausage and syrup.



*drools*

You like having guests for breakfast? :batting:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *drools*
> 
> You like having guests for breakfast? :batting:



I do! Well, so long as it's more brunch time than breakfast. 

Recipe is on the recipe sticky thread.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm no vardon..lol..but here is my dinner for the evening.

Smoked gouda hamburger steaks..with the cheese inside and out.. baked potato with sauteed mushrooms.

I'm stuffed!

View attachment 59494


View attachment 59495


----------



## MisticalMisty

Two days in a row? Say it isn't so..LOL

Sour Cream Chicken Enchiladas..yummers


----------



## Goddess Patty

dinner last night was oven baked bbq beefback ribs, homemade potato salad, ranch style beans and homemade garlic, olive french bread.
sorry for the bad pics but i used my cellphone to take pics. 

View attachment ribs1.jpg


----------



## Goddess Patty

the garlic olive bread in progress..the potato salad pics were too bright  

View attachment garlicolivebread1.jpg


----------



## ahtnamas

Angelfood cake, strawberry icecream, fresh blackberry sauce, fresh raspberries, and home made whipped cream


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> Angelfood cake, strawberry icecream, fresh blackberry sauce, fresh raspberries, and home made whipped cream




You're just too good....you know that, right? :bow:


----------



## goldilocks829

Mmmmmm, this looks so yummy!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're just too good....you know that, right? :bow:



Awww, thanks! :bow:
I have my moments..... Of course most of them happen when I don't have a camera around


----------



## ahtnamas

Lunch: Homemade chili, mini shells, green onions, and sharp cheddar cheese shredded on top






Dinner: The remainder of the mini shells from lunch, 4 cheese cream sauce, and garlic baguette. Finished off with a nice Honey Raspberry Ale


----------



## Missy9579

ahtnamas said:


> Lunch: Homemade chili, mini shells, green onions, and sharp cheddar cheese shredded on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner: The remainder of the mini shells from lunch, 4 cheese cream sauce, and garlic baguette. Finished off with a nice Honey Raspberry Ale



Wow double yummy!


----------



## volatile

Dinner tonight

General Tso chicken and fried rice. I was so hungry I could even be bothered to take it out of the takeout containers. It was yummy. :eat2: 

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

Chinese Salad

I subbed sauteed tofu in place of some chicken and kicked it up a notch by adding wasabi peas before tossing the romaine lettuce in the sweet ginger and sesame dressing. Mandarin oranges, fried chow mein noodles and dabs of wasabi around the edge complete the dish.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

A few pictures that I finally got around to loading...

Pic 1: Mexican enchiladas over lettuce & oranges off to the side
Pic 2: My version of the Dunkin' Donuts waffle sandwich ~ my son's request one morning
Pic 3: St. Patty's Day cookies! ~ A bit early, I know!
Pic 4: Heavenly Starbuck's chocolate bar. How pretty! But not too pretty to eat! :eat2: 

View attachment 100_1649.JPG


View attachment 100_1669.JPG


View attachment 100_1671.JPG


View attachment 100E1658.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last nights dinner...I made hot cuban pork sandwiches out of a baked pork cushion meat, sub rolls, mayo, mustard, pickles and swiss. Made homemade potato salad to serve with them. Was quite yummy!:eat1: 

View attachment IMG_1832.JPG


View attachment IMG_1833.JPG


View attachment IMG_1848.JPG


View attachment IMG_1849.JPG


----------



## sugar and spice

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last nights dinner...I made hot cuban pork sandwiches out of a baked pork cushion meat, sub rolls, mayo, mustard, pickles and swiss. Made homemade potato salad to serve with them. Was quite yummy!:eat1:



YUMMMMMMMM :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dang Patty.....I'm coming to your place for dinner....


----------



## D_A_Bunny

You're killing me Patty. Seriously, do you ever make anything that does not look scrumptious? You need a cooking show lady. :bow:


----------



## Ivy

vardon_grip said:


> Chinese Salad
> 
> I subbed sauteed tofu in place of some chicken and kicked it up a notch by adding wasabi peas before tossing the romaine lettuce in the sweet ginger and sesame dressing. Mandarin oranges, fried chow mein noodles and dabs of wasabi around the edge complete the dish.



THIS LOOKS LIKE HEAVEN.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> A few pictures that I finally got around to loading...
> 
> Pic 1: Mexican enchiladas over lettuce & oranges off to the side
> Pic 2: My version of the Dunkin' Donuts waffle sandwich ~ my son's request one morning
> Pic 3: St. Patty's Day cookies! ~ A bit early, I know!
> Pic 4: Heavenly Starbuck's chocolate bar. How pretty! But not too pretty to eat! :eat2:




You know....I might have to pull out my waffle maker and try one of those sandwiches myself


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know....I might have to pull out my waffle maker and try one of those sandwiches myself



Psst...I used frozen waffles...lol! 

Patty, those sandwiches look amazing! :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Psst...I used frozen waffles...lol!
> 
> Patty, those sandwiches look amazing! :eat2:




Yeah...but that waffle maker is dusty...if you know what I'm saying


----------



## ahtnamas

Dinner tonight:
Greek salad (cucumbers, feta, olive oil, green peppers, spices, olives)





and Greek chicken w/ potatoes


----------



## vardon_grip

I posted this in another thread, but wanted to share it here also.

I had friends over for dinner the other day and this is what I made for them...






New York steak seasoned with Hawaiian red rock salt. Sauteed in butter for 3 minutes a side and finished in an oven for 4 minutes to medium rare. Served with garlic mashed potatoes, sauteed asparagus and a cabernet and cracked peppercorn reduction sauce.


----------



## SocialbFly

vardon_grip said:


> I posted this in another thread, but wanted to share it here also.
> 
> I had friends over for dinner the other day and this is what I made for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York steak seasoned with Hawaiian red rock salt. Sauteed in butter for 3 minutes a side and finished in an oven for 4 minutes to medium rare. Served with garlic mashed potatoes, sauteed asparagus and a cabernet and cracked peppercorn reduction sauce.




i dont think i got my invitation, must have gotten lost in the mail (looks wonderful!!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> Dinner tonight:
> Greek salad (cucumbers, feta, olive oil, green peppers, spices, olives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Greek chicken w/ potatoes



How do you make Greek chicken....and how come you only have two small tater wedges there?


----------



## vardon_grip

SocialbFly said:


> i dont think i got my invitation, must have gotten lost in the mail (looks wonderful!!)


Thank you very much!


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How do you make Greek chicken....and how come you only have two small tater wedges there?



Greek chicken is easy:
lemon juice to taste (bout 1/2-3/4 cp normally), equal parts olive and veggie oil (1/2 cp each), onion powder to taste, oregano to taste, salt and pepper, and about 6 good sized garlic cloves (mashed/smashed/whatevered) add potatoes and chicken, marinate for 6-7 hours and cook (in marinade if done in the oven) 

and there are only two small tater wedges b/c the rest were still sitting on the stove cooling down.


----------



## vardon_grip

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How do you make Greek chicken...?



You spray chicken with Windex and then roast for 45 minutes! 
Windex works for everything.



Did you know the Greeks invented the internet? 

View attachment gus-windex.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*falls off her chair laughing*


----------



## ValentineBBW

LOL Vardon, that is classic!


----------



## Goddess Patty

Simple dinner of Thin boneless porkloin chops rubbed with salt, pepper and garlic powder and grilled for a few mins. Then topped with cream of mushroom soup and bake for 20 mins and then topped with shredded cheese.
Served with baked potato with butter, seasoned salt and pepper and ranch beans. Easy, quick, simple and yummyyyyyyyy!!! 

View attachment IMG_1864.JPG


View attachment IMG_1875.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Are ranch beans the same thing as pinto beans?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> Greek chicken is easy:
> lemon juice to taste (bout 1/2-3/4 cp normally), equal parts olive and veggie oil (1/2 cp each), onion powder to taste, oregano to taste, salt and pepper, and about 6 good sized garlic cloves (mashed/smashed/whatevered) add potatoes and chicken, marinate for 6-7 hours and cook (in marinade if done in the oven)
> 
> and there are only two small tater wedges b/c the rest were still sitting on the stove cooling down.



Oh my goodness.... that does sound really good. Thanks  :bow:


----------



## Aurora1

Tonight's dessert was fudge brownies with peanut butter on top and drizzled with chocolate fudge and sprinkled with chocolate sprinkles that I let my daughter make and help decorate. After a day at the circus I couldn't think of anything that could possibly top that except brownies!!! My child is a serious chocoholic!! LOL 

View attachment 3355210246_f5571152f5_m.jpg


View attachment 3355210236_ffc8f13991_m.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Peanut butter....on brownies....with chocolate sauce........I had NO IDEA that such pleasures existed.....:bow: :eat2:


----------



## Chef

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are ranch beans the same thing as pinto beans?



Yes, also known as western beans. Pintos with chili seasonings. Its quite possible to add browned ground chuck, a can of tomato paste and a pinch of oregano and have your own kid-pleasin' chili.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm in the south and know some people that would brown up ground beef, hot sauce and onion, then toss pinto beans into it at the end. Served with cornbread, they called that "chili beans". 
Wasn't bad.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I tried my hand at Spanakopita...all cheese (feta) and no spinach since my hubby does not like spinach. :doh: They were still good, but I'd prefer feta AND spinach.



Is Spanikopita easy? If it is...would you mind giving the recipe you use but with the spinach? 



ahtnamas said:


> Angelfood cake, strawberry icecream, fresh blackberry sauce, fresh raspberries, and home made whipped cream


I never asked how you make homemade whipped cream....it is heavy cream and sugar whipped together?



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you very much- I owe you some rep


Lemon Brigade- I tried to rep you again but no luck 



MisticalMisty said:


> Two days in a row? Say it isn't so..LOL
> 
> Sour Cream Chicken Enchiladas..yummers



How do you make those, Misty? 


My brother wants me to cook for him next weekend because it is his birthday. He requested I make the broccoli casserole I had made back around Christmas.
I thought of my meatloaf as the main dish but am considering trying that Greek Chicken instead.......


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I never asked how you make homemade whipped cream....it is heavy cream and sugar whipped together?



That it is. I throw in a little vanilla powder, but i toss that into just about anything sweet i make these days. Home made is a little thicker and creamier then store bought (and a whole lot cheaper) but I like it better.


----------



## ahtnamas

Carmel apple upside down cake










Veggie Quiche








Pies coming soon!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

ahtnamas said:


> Carmel apple upside down cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veggie Quiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pies coming soon!



Oh my! :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is Spanikopita easy? If it is...would you mind giving the recipe you use but with the spinach?




This is the recipe I use...good luck!


_*INGREDIENTS*_ 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 bunch green onions, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 pounds spinach, rinsed and chopped 
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley 
2 eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 cup ricotta cheese 
1 cup crumbled feta cheese 
8 sheets phyllo dough 
1/4 cup olive oil 

*DIRECTIONS*
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly oil a 9x9 inch square baking pan. 
Heat 3 tablespoons olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Saute onion, green onions and garlic, until soft and lightly browned. Stir in spinach and parsley, and continue to saute until spinach is limp, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside to cool. 
In a medium bowl, mix together eggs, ricotta, and feta. Stir in spinach mixture. Lay 1 sheet of phyllo dough in prepared baking pan, and brush lightly with olive oil. Lay another sheet of phyllo dough on top, brush with olive oil, and repeat process with two more sheets of phyllo. The sheets will overlap the pan. Spread spinach and cheese mixture into pan and fold overhanging dough over filling. Brush with oil, then layer remaining 4 sheets of phyllo dough, brushing each with oil. Tuck overhanging dough into pan to seal filling. 
Bake in preheated oven for 30 to 40 minutes, until golden brown. Cut into squares/triangles and serve while hot.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Simple dinner of Thin boneless porkloin chops rubbed with salt, pepper and garlic powder and grilled for a few mins. Then topped with cream of mushroom soup and bake for 20 mins and then topped with shredded cheese.
> Served with baked potato with butter, seasoned salt and pepper and ranch beans. Easy, quick, simple and yummyyyyyyyy!!!



Good Lord Patty...I seriously need to move closer to you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thank you Ahtnamas and Bubbles  :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is Spanikopita easy? If it is...would you mind giving the recipe you use but with the spinach?
> 
> 
> I never asked how you make homemade whipped cream....it is heavy cream and sugar whipped together?
> 
> 
> Lemon Brigade- I tried to rep you again but no luck
> 
> 
> 
> How do you make those, Misty?
> 
> 
> My brother wants me to cook for him next weekend because it is his birthday. He requested I make the broccoli casserole I had made back around Christmas.
> I thought of my meatloaf as the main dish but am considering trying that Greek Chicken instead.......


I posted the recipe in the Iron Foodee Challenge...Patty needs to post some of her recipes!!


----------



## ahtnamas

Banana Cream:





Custard:


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been craving Indian food. Sambar specifically (it's a soup) but I didn't know how to make it. It didn't turn out like that so it's a Dal soup. (lentil soup) It's very yummy. Even Max likes it  

View attachment DSCF0161.jpg


----------



## Goddess Patty

I would be more than happy to give out any of my recipes. Just ask me and you got it! 



MisticalMisty said:


> I posted the recipe in the Iron Foodee Challenge...Patty needs to post some of her recipes!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> Carmel apple upside down cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veggie Quiche



Alrighty.......I am begging you for recipes again....:blush: :doh:


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Alrighty.......I am begging you for recipes again....:blush: :doh:



the quiche doesn't have a recipe. it was a frozen pie crust (cooked for 15 mins then cooled), whatever random veggies i could find.... covered in a mixture of 3 eggs, 1 cp of milk, cp Parmesan cheese and a handfull of ricotta. with salt n' pepper to taste. cooked in the oven at 375 till set (i stuck a poker through the middle n' it came out clean)

and the apple thingie (saved on my computer thank god): 

2 medium, tart cooking apples, such as Granny Smith or Jonathan, peeled, cored, and thinly sliced (2 cups)
3 Tbsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp. ground nutmeg
1/4 cup raisins
1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. baking soda
1/2 cup milk
2 Tbsp. butter, melted
1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 cup chopped pecans or walnuts
3/4 cup caramel ice-cream topping
1/2 cup water
1 Tbsp. margarine or butter
Whipped cream (optional)

Preheat oven to 350 [degrees]. Grease a 2-quart square-baking dish. Arrange apples in bottom of dish; sprinkle with lemon juice, cinnamon, and nutmeg. Top evenly with raisins. Set aside. In a large mixing bowl stir together all-purpose flour, brown sugar, baking powder, and the baking soda. Add the milk, the 2 tablespoons melted butter, and vanilla; mix well. Stir in chopped pecans or walnuts. Spread the batter evenly over the apple mixture. 
In a small saucepan combine caramel topping, water, and the 1 tablespoon butter; bring to boiling. 
Pour caramel mixture over the batter in the baking dish.

Bake for 35 minutes or until set in center. While warm, cut into squares, inverting each piece onto dessert plate. Spoon the caramel-apple mixture from bottom of pan over each piece. Serve with whipped cream (and icecream), if desired. 

enjoy!! :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va)

I didn't have a thing to do with making this, but it is so yummy and I am happy so I wanted to share. A nosher-size Hot Cocoa coffeecake from Zingerman's! Lucky me! So delish. Highly recommend.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> I would be more than happy to give out any of my recipes. Just ask me and you got it!



Get thyself to the Iron Foodee Challenge..LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> the quiche doesn't have a recipe. it was a frozen pie crust (cooked for 15 mins then cooled), whatever random veggies i could find.... covered in a mixture of 3 eggs, 1 cp of milk, cp Parmesan cheese and a handfull of ricotta. with salt n' pepper to taste. cooked in the oven at 375 till set (i stuck a poker through the middle n' it came out clean)
> 
> and the apple thingie (saved on my computer thank god):
> 
> 2 medium, tart cooking apples, such as Granny Smith or Jonathan, peeled, cored, and thinly sliced (2 cups)
> 3 Tbsp. lemon juice
> 1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 1/8 tsp. ground nutmeg
> 1/4 cup raisins
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> 3/4 cup packed brown sugar
> 1 tsp. baking powder
> 1/4 tsp. baking soda
> 1/2 cup milk
> 2 Tbsp. butter, melted
> 1 tsp. vanilla
> 1/2 cup chopped pecans or walnuts
> 3/4 cup caramel ice-cream topping
> 1/2 cup water
> 1 Tbsp. margarine or butter
> Whipped cream (optional)
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 [degrees]. Grease a 2-quart square-baking dish. Arrange apples in bottom of dish; sprinkle with lemon juice, cinnamon, and nutmeg. Top evenly with raisins. Set aside. In a large mixing bowl stir together all-purpose flour, brown sugar, baking powder, and the baking soda. Add the milk, the 2 tablespoons melted butter, and vanilla; mix well. Stir in chopped pecans or walnuts. Spread the batter evenly over the apple mixture.
> In a small saucepan combine caramel topping, water, and the 1 tablespoon butter; bring to boiling.
> Pour caramel mixture over the batter in the baking dish.
> 
> Bake for 35 minutes or until set in center. While warm, cut into squares, inverting each piece onto dessert plate. Spoon the caramel-apple mixture from bottom of pan over each piece. Serve with whipped cream (and icecream), if desired.
> 
> enjoy!! :bow:



Thank you........again  :bow:


----------



## toni

liz (di-va) said:


> I didn't have a thing to do with making this, but it is so yummy and I am happy so I wanted to share. A nosher-size Hot Cocoa coffeecake from Zingerman's! Lucky me! So delish. Highly recommend.



How do I get one of these?


----------



## supersoup

liz (di-va) said:


> I didn't have a thing to do with making this, but it is so yummy and I am happy so I wanted to share. A nosher-size Hot Cocoa coffeecake from Zingerman's! Lucky me! So delish. Highly recommend.



OMG.

do need.

off to google.


----------



## Mishty

This is lunch from two totally diff days last week:

Canned tamales and rootbeer on a thursday and Homemade chilli with cheddar and some homemade pimento cheese sammies on Friday: 

View attachment Image1n.jpg


View attachment hhhhhj.jpg


----------



## Ivy

liz (di-va) said:


> I didn't have a thing to do with making this, but it is so yummy and I am happy so I wanted to share. A nosher-size Hot Cocoa coffeecake from Zingerman's! Lucky me! So delish. Highly recommend.



OMG. PLEASE TELL ME THIS WAS A PEAPOD PURCHASE?


----------



## bexy

What are tamales??


----------



## Gingembre

bexy said:


> What are tamales??



I too would like to know this


----------



## Sugar

Gingembre said:


> I too would like to know this



Tamales are cooked corn meal smeared inside a softened corn husk and then seasoned meat inside of that. they are rolled up and steam cooked.

I personally have never had canned tamales but my sweet little old mexican granma's tamales were things that foodie orgasms are made of!


----------



## liz (di-va)

toni said:


> How do I get one of these?





Ivy said:


> OMG. PLEASE TELL ME THIS WAS A PEAPOD PURCHASE?



toniivysoupy!

http://www.zingermans.com/ !

They are in Ann Arbor! Very spendy, but sometimes you can get deals. Or gift certificates!


----------



## Chef

Lucky said:


> Tamales are cooked corn meal smeared inside a softened corn husk and then seasoned meat inside of that. they are rolled up and steam cooked.
> 
> I personally have never had canned tamales but my sweet little old mexican granma's tamales were things that foodie orgasms are made of!



I thought one would have to actually eat said food to get a foodie orgasm, but I believe I'm wrong.. :blush:

Canned tamales do exist.. next to the canned hash, canned chili, and canned potted meat product. If you can stomach canned tamales, your tummy desperately needs some freshly made ones.. chicken.. shredded beef.. heck even veggie tamales.. soon!


----------



## Sugar

Chef said:


> I thought one would have to actually eat said food to get a foodie orgasm, but I believe I'm wrong.. :blush:
> 
> Canned tamales do exist.. next to the canned hash, canned chili, and canned potted meat product. If you can stomach canned tamales, your tummy desperately needs some freshly made ones.. chicken.. shredded beef.. heck even veggie tamales.. soon!



I really love pork green chili tamales. Good ham in heaven are they delicious with some cheese melted on top and some beans and rice! :eat1:


----------



## Chef

Lucky said:


> I really love pork green chili tamales. Good ham in heaven are they delicious with some cheese melted on top and some beans and rice! :eat1:



Must know.. are these pork and green chile in the tamale, or just pork inside with chile verde smothered?


----------



## Sugar

Chef said:


> Must know.. are these pork and green chile in the tamale, or just pork inside with chile verde smothered?



Pork green chili inside the tamale! Messy as hell to make...but worth it!


----------



## ahtnamas

St. Pats dinner!! 

Potatoes w/ parsley butter, corned beef, carrots (hidden in there), soda bread, and cabbage.
With (of course) a Guinness


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Minus the soda bread, that's exactly what I had for dinner, too. DELICIOUS. :eat2:


----------



## MLadyJ

OMG I keep reading posts but can not for the life of me get that upside down apple carmel cake out of my mind..:happy:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ive been doing alot of cooking lately. 
Few nights ago I made beef vegetable soup in my crockpot. It came out so good.
I used left over pot roast, cut up celery, carrots, potatoes, onion, corn on cob, can of diced tomatos, garlic powder, ground cumin, salt, pepper and some water.
Came out absolutely delicious! 

View attachment IMG_1959.JPG


View attachment IMG_1966.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Made some chicken salad out of leftover kfc chicken, celery, onion, black olives, mayo, salt and pepper. Had it with my fav Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuits. :eat1: 

View attachment IMG_1963.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last nights dinner was homemade ground beef enchiladas, spanish rice and refrieds beans with cheese.
Great filling meal and it was delishhhhhhh!!!:eat1:

Will post recipes in Food Challenge for this month. 

View attachment IMG_1972.JPG


View attachment IMG_1975.JPG


View attachment IMG_1980.JPG


----------



## sugar and spice

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last nights dinner was homemade ground beef enchiladas, spanish rice and refrieds beans with cheese.
> Great filling meal and it was delishhhhhhh!!!:eat1:
> 
> Will post recipes in Food Challenge for this month.



Good Lord that looks delicious!:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Aurora1

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last nights dinner was homemade ground beef enchiladas, spanish rice and refrieds beans with cheese.
> Great filling meal and it was delishhhhhhh!!!:eat1:
> 
> Will post recipes in Food Challenge for this month.



Sweet Lord have mercy! Patty........ you CAN cook and I am almost thinking of hiring you as my personal chef. Are you available? I'm East Coast....is that a problem? LOL


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Can't remember if I posted the 1st pic...but it's from a few weeks ago...

BBQ chicken and stuffed baked potato - YUM!

The 2nd pic is from yesterday...

"porcupines" (aka turkey burger & rice meatballs cooked in a slow cooker with onions, peppers and tomato sauce), mashed sweet potatoes and mini spanikopitas. :eat2: 

View attachment 55555.JPG


View attachment 100_1969.JPG


----------



## D_A_Bunny

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Can't remember if I posted the 1st pic...but it's from a few weeks ago...
> 
> BBQ chicken and stuffed baked potato - YUM!
> 
> The 2nd pic is from yesterday...
> 
> "porcupines" (aka turkey burger & rice meatballs cooked in a slow cooker with onions, peppers and tomato sauce), mashed sweet potatoes and mini spanikopitas. :eat2:



I'll take a plate of each please! Those mini spanikopitas are calling my name for sure. Seriously, can't you hear it? Oh man, I am gonna dream about them now. They are so cute and look danged tasty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MLadyJ said:


> OMG I keep reading posts but can not for the life of me get that upside down apple carmel cake out of my mind..:happy:



Exactly...I love caramel apples.....and now they can be a cake!!!!! 



ChubbyBubbles said:


> Can't remember if I posted the 1st pic...but it's from a few weeks ago...
> 
> BBQ chicken and stuffed baked potato - YUM!
> 
> The 2nd pic is from yesterday...
> 
> "porcupines" (aka turkey burger & rice meatballs cooked in a slow cooker with onions, peppers and tomato sauce), mashed sweet potatoes and mini spanikopitas. :eat2:



Please.....so tell more about those mashed sweet potatoes? How do you make them?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

D_A_Bunny said:


> I'll take a plate of each please! Those mini spanikopitas are calling my name for sure. Seriously, can't you hear it? Oh man, I am gonna dream about them now. They are so cute and look danged tasty.



You know I thought I heard something! LOL! They were so good and not many calories at all! Only 70 for 3. YAY!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please.....so tell more about those mashed sweet potatoes? How do you make them?



I buy the frozen cut sweet potatoes that you pop in the microwave for 13 minutes. Mash them with a brown sugar, butter, cinnamon and a dash of OJ. Talk about YUM!!  :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

It's not exactly an every day food pic but i thought it fit here. Today we had Max's 6th birthday party at a local nature center. The kids got to learn about local animals and do a craft project. To keep with the natural theme, Max chose to have a monkey party. I looked all over for a particular pan i saw online to make a monkey head type cake but didn't find one so i had to draw one with frosting. I did this last night at like 1am. I really want to look into a cake decorating class around here. 

View attachment monkeycake.jpg


----------



## Sugar

HottiMegan said:


> It's not exactly an every day food pic but i thought it fit here. Today we had Max's 6th birthday party at a local nature center. The kids got to learn about local animals and do a craft project. To keep with the natural theme, Max chose to have a monkey party. I looked all over for a particular pan i saw online to make a monkey head type cake but didn't find one so i had to draw one with frosting. I did this last night at like 1am. I really want to look into a cake decorating class around here.



If you have a Michael's craft store around they have Wilton classes.

Either way that monkey is adorable!


----------



## Gingembre

HottiMegan said:


> I did this last night at like 1am. I really want to look into a cake decorating class around here.



Well done, Megan! That's so cool!


----------



## vardon_grip

After an inspiring day trip to Mexico on Thursday, I decided to make a caesar salad upon my return. 







I made the dressing from scratch and used whole romaine lettuce leaves. A homemade garlic herb crouton ring, cracked black pepper and fresh, grated parmigiano reggiano finish the salad.





_*recipe posted in the Iron Foodee challenge for March*_


----------



## HottiMegan

Lucky said:


> If you have a Michael's craft store around they have Wilton classes.
> 
> Either way that monkey is adorable!



I think i might have to check out my local Michael's. I am not sure if ours has a lot of classes. The curse of living in a small town, even chain stores don't do stuff bigger city stores do. 



Gingembre said:


> Well done, Megan! That's so cool!



Thank you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I buy the frozen cut sweet potatoes that you pop in the microwave for 13 minutes. Mash them with a brown sugar, butter, cinnamon and a dash of OJ. Talk about YUM!!  :eat2: :eat1:



I love them with all that stuff on them baked (sans the OJ but oh my what a good idea) so I bet they are even better mashed like that :eat2:

Thanks 

They are real brain food, too. I ate some before going to chess club one night....I played SOOO much better....could think more clearly and quickly....really kicked some arse that night


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

HottiMegan said:


> It's not exactly an every day food pic but i thought it fit here. Today we had Max's 6th birthday party at a local nature center. The kids got to learn about local animals and do a craft project. To keep with the natural theme, Max chose to have a monkey party. I looked all over for a particular pan i saw online to make a monkey head type cake but didn't find one so i had to draw one with frosting. I did this last night at like 1am. I really want to look into a cake decorating class around here.



VERY cute! Happy belated b-day Max!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last nights dinner was homemade ground beef enchiladas, spanish rice and refrieds beans with cheese.
> Great filling meal and it was delishhhhhhh!!!:eat1:
> 
> Will post recipes in Food Challenge for this month.



Patty... you kill me! That all looks so good as usual! I would never have thought of using up leftover KFC (like I ever have any, hehe!), what a good idea. I LOVE cold chicken with mayo, it seems to be one of those matches made in food heaven.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Can't remember if I posted the 1st pic...but it's from a few weeks ago...
> 
> BBQ chicken and stuffed baked potato - YUM!
> 
> The 2nd pic is from yesterday...
> 
> "porcupines" (aka turkey burger & rice meatballs cooked in a slow cooker with onions, peppers and tomato sauce), mashed sweet potatoes and mini spanikopitas. :eat2:



Your meals always look so bright and colourful! I think I will try the turkey and rice meatballs, Im trying to find budget recipes that fussy son will also eat, and this looks tasty! Do you have a recipe for it?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

HottiMegan said:


> It's not exactly an every day food pic but i thought it fit here. Today we had Max's 6th birthday party at a local nature center. The kids got to learn about local animals and do a craft project. To keep with the natural theme, Max chose to have a monkey party. I looked all over for a particular pan i saw online to make a monkey head type cake but didn't find one so i had to draw one with frosting. I did this last night at like 1am. I really want to look into a cake decorating class around here.



What a nice idea for a birthday! I used to love doing nice activities and treats on my son's birthday when he was little. That monkey cake is hilariously cute, did you use a picture to copy the face from, its fab! I bet Max loved it!


----------



## Aurora1

Ruby Ripples said:


> What a nice idea for a birthday! I used to love doing nice activities and treats on my son's birthday when he was little. That monkey cake is hilariously cute, did you use a picture to copy the face from, its fab! I bet Max loved it!




I wish I was a little more crafty like that when it comes to cakes and bday surprises and stuff. The monkey cake couldn't be cuter. I know my daughter would have loved it! I gave her a Disney Princess party last year when we got back from disney and she was devastated that it wasn't a PLUTO party. Ugggghhh! I can't win!


----------



## BeckaBoo

I made cupcakes as a surprise for the guys at work, I'm on a baking spree at the minute!
The icing on these is pretty much amazing even if I do say so myself.


----------



## supersoup

BeckaBoo said:


> I made cupcakes as a surprise for the guys at work, I'm on a baking spree at the minute!
> The icing on these is pretty much amazing even if I do say so myself.



i would like to marry you, and have these cupcakes until the end of time.

kthx.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

BeckaBoo said:


> I made cupcakes as a surprise for the guys at work, I'm on a baking spree at the minute!
> The icing on these is pretty much amazing even if I do say so myself.




Can I get a job with you???? Pleeeeaaaassssse???


----------



## JeanC

Yesterday's breakfast: Potatoes Benedict:






Frozen potato patties fried until crunchy, brown and delish topped with grilled deli ham egg (in my case sunny side up) and hollandaise sauce.


----------



## toni

BeckaBoo said:


> I made cupcakes as a surprise for the guys at work, I'm on a baking spree at the minute!
> The icing on these is pretty much amazing even if I do say so myself.



OMG...YOU are AMAZING!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Last night I tried out a new recipe...chicken bruschetta casserole. It's made with chicken, wheat stuffing, cheese, diced tomatoes, onion & garlic. It turned out good, but not sure I liked it enough to make it again. 

View attachment 100_2026.JPG


View attachment 100_2024.JPG


----------



## Weeze

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Last night I tried out a new recipe...chicken bruschetta casserole. It's made with chicken, wheat stuffing, cheese, diced tomatoes, onion & garlic. It turned out good, but not sure I liked it enough to make it again.



haha. SOMEONE gets Food and Family magazine 
My family looooves it, and I usually make it when I'm stuck for what to make for dinner and have boneless skinless chicken breast laying around... which is surprisingly often.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BeckaBoo said:


> I made cupcakes as a surprise for the guys at work, I'm on a baking spree at the minute!
> The icing on these is pretty much amazing even if I do say so myself.



Damn those look delicious, and I HATE pink, but I still want one!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

krismiss said:


> haha. SOMEONE gets Food and Family magazine
> My family looooves it, and I usually make it when I'm stuck for what to make for dinner and have boneless skinless chicken breast laying around... which is surprisingly often.



I actually got the recipe off the back of the Stove Top Stuffing box  and I used the Perdue white wine and garlic chicken breasts...Mmmm mmmmm good!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ruby Ripples said:


> What a nice idea for a birthday! I used to love doing nice activities and treats on my son's birthday when he was little. That monkey cake is hilariously cute, did you use a picture to copy the face from, its fab! I bet Max loved it!



Max is getting spoiled for parties. I usually try to do something really creative for his birthday. I didn't use any picture for that face. I drew it freehand on the cake. I really wanted a monkey shaped cake but this worked out. I was going to have a bunch of jungle leaves but the green frosting thingie sprung a leak and wouldnt work. (I hate store bought frosting but i was lazy)



Aurora1 said:


> I wish I was a little more crafty like that when it comes to cakes and bday surprises and stuff. The monkey cake couldn't be cuter. I know my daughter would have loved it! I gave her a Disney Princess party last year when we got back from disney and she was devastated that it wasn't a PLUTO party. Ugggghhh! I can't win!



I'm just glad Max pics party themes that I can actually do a cake for. I was afraid he'd want Darth Vader this year.


----------



## Missy9579

JeanC said:


> Yesterday's breakfast: Potatoes Benedict:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen potato patties fried until crunchy, brown and delish topped with grilled deli ham egg (in my case sunny side up) and hollandaise sauce.



That is so right up my ally!


----------



## Tanuki

BeckaBoo said:


> I made cupcakes as a surprise for the guys at work, I'm on a baking spree at the minute!
> The icing on these is pretty much amazing even if I do say so myself.



Wow these things look so perfect and nice its as if they are from a cartoon or something XD


----------



## BeckaBoo

Thanks guys, my colleagues certainly enjoyed them, everyone keeps asking when i'm making the next batch!
:happy:


----------



## Goddess Patty

So I was trying to be creative and came up with some homemade hot pockets...

chopped up some ham, swiss cheese, shredded cheddar cheese, broccoli and carrots. 

I think took some crescent rolls dough and spread it out and spread some garlic spread on them. then i put some of my chopped mixture in the middle and then pressed the dough closed.

I then put more garlic spread on the top of them, sprinkled shredded parmesan cheese and italian seasonings on them and baked them at 350 for 15 mins.

They came out pretty yummy.....

But I had so much mixture left, that the following night i put the mixture in some large wonton wraps and rolled them up like eggrolls. I deep fried them and they were heavenly.

I prefered these over the biscuit ones. I made some cream cheese wontons as well. 

View attachment IMG_2090.JPG


View attachment IMG_2097.JPG


View attachment IMG_2105.JPG


View attachment IMG_2109.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Been in a bbq mood lately....

few nights ago made some bbq beefback ribs. had the butcher cut them in half to make it easier to cook and eat. served with a simple baked potato with butter, salt and pepper...

Following night had leftover bbq ribs with some fried potatoes. mmmmmmmm 

View attachment IMG_2126.JPG


View attachment IMG_2131.JPG


View attachment IMG_2132.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Still in bbq mood. so last night was bbq steak, shredded bbq pork (this was seriously delish), baked potato and some pasta with poblano peppers, red onion and some white cheddar cheese sauce (found this in the frozen veggie section)...was really good! 

View attachment IMG_2134.JPG


----------



## Missy9579

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Still in bbq mood. so last night was bbq steak, shredded bbq pork (this was seriously delish), baked potato and some pasta with poblano peppers, red onion and some white cheddar cheese sauce (found this in the frozen veggie section)...was really good!



groan, drool. Good lord. Want to adopt me???


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I never cook. Never, ever. My usual breakfast is a bowl of cereal...or a hot pocket I heated up...or a bowl of chili from a can (I know, I know). I just in general hate cooking. 

Today I wanted a nice brunch for once. So I actually...gasp...cooked. lol. 

Four pieces of toast with marmalade (can't see the marmalade b/c it's on the inside of the pieces of toast, but it's there...), three soft-boiled eggs (not as soft boiled as I like...I like runny yolks...but I tried...), two pieces of turkey bacon, a piece of Boston Creme pie, apple slices with gobs of caramel sauce, and a raspberry iced tea snapple. 

I finished it all, too.  

View attachment breakfast1.jpg


View attachment breakfast2.jpg


View attachment breakfast3.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I never cook. Never, ever. My usual breakfast is a bowl of cereal...or a hot pocket I heated up...or a bowl of chili from a can (I know, I know). I just in general hate cooking.
> 
> Today I wanted a nice brunch for once. So I actually...gasp...cooked. lol.
> 
> Four pieces of toast with marmalade (can't see the marmalade b/c it's on the inside of the pieces of toast, but it's there...), three soft-boiled eggs (not as soft boiled as I like...I like runny yolks...but I tried...), two pieces of turkey bacon, *a piece of Boston Creme pie*, apple slices with gobs of caramel sauce, and a raspberry iced tea snapple.
> 
> I finished it all, too.



I lurve breakfast dessert. LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

As the old saying goes...life is short. Eat dessert first.


----------



## AnnMarie

Here's a few I had stored up - potato/sausage soup (Yum!!), my itty bitty ice cream cone (I like tiny food), and tonight's homemade mac & cheese. 

View attachment P1040846.jpg


View attachment P1040864.jpg


View attachment P1040887.jpg


View attachment P1040888.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yum! That looks delicious - especially the soup.


----------



## Weeze

Miss AM, 

Can we have the Mac and cheese recipe?

pretty pretty please?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

krismiss said:


> Miss AM,
> 
> Can we have the Mac and cheese recipe?
> 
> pretty pretty please?



I second that emotion. :eat2::eat1::smitten:


----------



## Weeze

oh yes. 
I am a genius with leftovers and had leftover garlic cheese toast hangin around from dinner last night.
So i put it under a can of french onion and put cheese on top.
It was actually really good. I surprised myself.


----------



## AnnMarie

krismiss said:


> Miss AM,
> 
> Can we have the Mac and cheese recipe?
> 
> pretty pretty please?





D_A_Bunny said:


> I second that emotion. :eat2::eat1::smitten:



Sure thing - it's really easy, actually. Hardest part is just mixing and and all. 

First, cook a box of pasta. I use cavateppi because it holds sauces so much better - I use it in most casseroles. Obviously - pasta is pretty much pasta, so use whatever you'd like. 

Try not to overcook the pasta, it really takes away from the finished product. 

I strain it, rinse it under cold water to stop the cooking process, and then set aside. 

Next, you're going to make a pale/white roux (if you don't know how to do this, take the time to learn - it is THE base for all cream/sauces that need to thicken and it will open up a world of new options in cooking!)

I make my white sauce with some milk and fat free half and half. If you want it thicker you can use more half and half, or you can use chicken broth to add a little extra flavor - anything white will work, but milk is most common. I add salt and pepper to taste. When my sauce is done, but still a little bit thinner than I'd want, I add in a bag of shredded cheese (melts easier). You can use anything you want - I used mild cheddar last night, but I'd recommend something with more bite - sharp cheddar, maybe add in some Parmesan or something - up to you. 

Once your sauce is done and all the cheese is melted (this should now be a relatively thick sauce, so that it sticks to noodles but will still easily mix in with the pasta) I dump the sauce over the pasta, mix it all up and place in a 11x13 pan. 

I bake on 350 for about 20 mins, then put buttered bread crumbs on top for the last 10 mins. I generally add a bit of salt to these as well because they're unseasoned (I avoid the Italian variety becasue I don't find the spices complementary to the mac & cheese.)

Enjoy!!


----------



## ahtnamas

Dinner lastnight:
Pepper Steak over a bed of rice





For dessert:
Baked Alaska w/ Cookies n' cream icecream


----------



## vardon_grip

ahtnamas said:


> For dessert:
> Baked Alaska w/ Cookies n' cream icecream



Gol' Dang! That looks yummy!


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Gol' Dang! That looks yummy!




I have to admit when I saw your name post up I thought you were going to have some pictures of your own. I love them.


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> I have to admit when I saw your name post up I thought you were going to have some pictures of your own. I love them.


I just had a small dinner party and there were enough leftovers to take some pix, so I'll have something soon...promise!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Vardon_grip pictures get my engine going. Promises of vardon_grip pictures are enough to ... start it. :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> I just had a small dinner party and there were enough leftovers to take some pix, so I'll have something soon...promise!




Nice! I'm pretty impressed when I actually cook something myself these days. I live vicariously through others now.


----------



## vardon_grip

I love having a few friends over for consumption, libation and conversation. Any excuse will do. My friends came over expecting fish for dinner. 






Saffron risotto with baby portobello mushrooms that is drizzled with truffle oil and finished with a pinot noir reduction sauce and shaved parmesan. (I know, I've made risotto before. What can I say? I like risotto!)

After the salad course was cleared and the risotto was served someone asked where the fish was. They said, "You told us to bring some wine and come over for the halibut!" 
"No," I replied while laughing, "I said come over for the HELL OF IT!"

We toasted the meal in honor of the great flat fish!

For Dessert:






Red Velvet cupcakes. I served the cupcakes with a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream on the side. (not pictured)


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> I love having a few friends over for consumption, libation and conversation. Any excuse will do. My friends came over expecting fish for dinner.
> 
> For Dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Velvet cupcakes. I served the cupcakes with a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream on the side. (not pictured)




I HATE mushrooms but those cupcakes look delicious. :eat2:


----------



## JeanC

Here's what I came up with for dinner last night:





I started with some olive oil in the skillet and sauteed onions and minced garlic. I then added a generous amount of turmeric and then boneless, skinless chicken thighs. Let cook a while with the lid on and then turn the chicken to coat with the sauce that formed. Added a can of drained chickpeas (garbanzo beans) and cooked for another 15 minutes and then served with jasmine rice.

This makes a good base recipe, I think next time I will add some fresh spinach at the end for extra yumminess :eat2:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ive been at it again with the homemade mexican food :eat2:
We had Jenni Bombshell and her husband Stu over for dinner last week and they LOVE my homemade mex food.
So me and my daughter made them shredded pork burritos with homemade red sauce and cheese, chicken fajitas, ground beef tacos, g;uacamole, spanish fideo and refried beans with cheese.

Following night made some shredded pork nachos, more beef tacos and the leftover spanish fideo...

Another successful feast with friends :smitten: 

View attachment IMG_2207.JPG


View attachment IMG_2209.JPG


View attachment IMG_2212.JPG


----------



## Aurora1

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Ive been at it again with the homemade mexican food :eat2:
> We had Jenni Bombshell and her husband Stu over for dinner last week and they LOVE my homemade mex food.
> So me and my daughter made them shredded pork burritos with homemade red sauce and cheese, chicken fajitas, ground beef tacos, g;uacamole, spanish fideo and refried beans with cheese.
> 
> Following night made some shredded pork nachos, more beef tacos and the leftover spanish fideo...
> 
> Another successful feast with friends :smitten:




OMG! I just had a foodgasm!


----------



## Surlysomething

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Ive been at it again with the homemade mexican food :eat2:
> We had Jenni Bombshell and her husband Stu over for dinner last week and they LOVE my homemade mex food.
> So me and my daughter made them shredded pork burritos with homemade red sauce and cheese, chicken fajitas, ground beef tacos, g;uacamole, spanish fideo and refried beans with cheese.
> 
> Following night made some shredded pork nachos, more beef tacos and the leftover spanish fideo...
> 
> Another successful feast with friends :smitten:



I think I gained 5 lbs just looking at these pictures. Your food looks delicious, lady! :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Ive been at it again with the homemade mexican food :eat2:
> We had Jenni Bombshell and her husband Stu over for dinner last week and they LOVE my homemade mex food.
> So me and my daughter made them shredded pork burritos with homemade red sauce and cheese, chicken fajitas, ground beef tacos, g;uacamole, spanish fideo and refried beans with cheese.
> 
> Following night made some shredded pork nachos, more beef tacos and the leftover spanish fideo...
> 
> Another successful feast with friends :smitten:



WOW!!! that looks sooo good now I won't rest until I have some Mexican food too. :eat2::eat2::eat1:


----------



## adasiyan

Hi all,

I had a baking attack today, and i thought i'd share the pictures 
apologies if the pics are too big- this is my first time posting on the foodee board 

I made hotdogs wrapped in puffpasty (which i didnt get a pic of)


Bacon,cheese and veggie quiche












Chocolate fudge cupcakes, with a splash of peppermint liquer















excuse the tweezers - i bought them so that i didnt have to handpick the cachous, but as it turned out - the little buggers are easier to pick up by hand


----------



## SoVerySoft

adasiyan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a baking attack today, and i thought i'd share the pictures
> apologies if the pics are too big- this is my first time posting on the foodee board  ......



Great pics! Glad you're posting here. More, please 

p.s. Don't those things break your teeth? You can leave them off my cupcake, please!  (but they are very pretty!)


----------



## adasiyan

SoVerySoft said:


> Great pics! Glad you're posting here. More, please
> 
> p.s. Don't those things break your teeth? You can leave them off my cupcake, please!  (but they are very pretty!)



i like to crunch them


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

adasiyan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a baking attack today, and i thought i'd share the pictures
> apologies if the pics are too big- this is my first time posting on the foodee board
> 
> I made hotdogs wrapped in puffpasty (which i didnt get a pic of)
> 
> 
> Bacon,cheese and veggie quiche



That quiche looks to die for! Recipe please? :eat2:


----------



## adasiyan

ChubbyBubbles said:


> That quiche looks to die for! Recipe please? :eat2:



I'll put it up in the recipe thread


----------



## ahtnamas

Didn't much feel like cooking dinner tonight... 

fresh strawberries with whipped cream


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ahtnamas said:


> Didn't much feel like cooking dinner tonight...
> 
> fresh strawberries with whipped cream



There's a reason this basic treat has been popular for eons: BECAUSE IT'S YUMMY!

And your picture has made me seriously crave for some now.


----------



## Tracy

First time posting anything that I have cooked. Cupcakes that me and my son made for Easter.  

View attachment cupcakes.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracy said:


> First time posting anything that I have cooked. Cupcakes that me and my son made for Easter.



So adorable!! Thanks for posting


----------



## ahtnamas

Country Carrots:




Lamb (couldn't get the whole leg before it got destroyed)




Purple and Yellow Crash Potatoes:




Jello Eggs:




Purple Angel Food Cake:




Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Awesome roasted garlic hummus with pretzel crisp... photo isn't exciting, but it's a picture of my new love :wubu:





Key Lime Tart





Layered Strawberry Cheesecake Bowl [Didn't have a trifle bowl and the plastic wrap gave the goo some interesting designs LOL]





My Easter basket from Mom :happy:


----------



## Weeze

Ok, how on earth did you get the jello into perfect egg shapes?!?


----------



## mszwebs

krismiss said:


> Ok, how on earth did you get the jello into perfect egg shapes?!?



Jello molds, sweets.


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to an Indian buffet for lunch yesterday. I took a photo mid way through Aloo Gobi and curried veggies. Sorry it's not a prettier picture. I did give Alex his first taste of Indian. He likes aloo gobi. 






View attachment indianeaster.jpg


----------



## bexy

This probably doesn't look that nice but trust me it is!! It's a cheesy chip with beans also know as The Cheesy Beano!! From a lovely chippy near the sea...yum!

View attachment 62082


----------



## HottiMegan

Beans and cheese are like the perfect food. Add some tortilla chips and a little hot sauce and i'm in heaven


----------



## rainyday

ahtnamas said:


> Purple and Yellow Crash Potatoes:



Recipe please. What spices are on there? And is that butter molded in an antique butter mold in the carrot picture?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> Jello molds, sweets.



Most of my jello eggs pulled apart...I am using OIL next year instead of pan spray......:doh:


----------



## AnnMarie

rainyday said:


> Recipe please. What spices are on there? And is that butter molded in an antique butter mold in the carrot picture?




I didn't even notice the butter, and now that I have it's nothing but teh dirtyness.


Thanks, Rainy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AnnMarie said:


> I didn't even notice the butter, and now that I have it's nothing but teh dirtyness.
> Thanks, Rainy!



HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ahtnamas

rainyday said:


> Recipe please. What spices are on there? And is that butter molded in an antique butter mold in the carrot picture?



The butter is actually in the shape of a lamb. You get to see it's butt b/c we beheaded it early on

recipe:
Small round potatoes
olive oil
kosher salt
black pepper
desired herb(s)

1. bring pot of salted water to boil. add as many potatoes as you want. cook until fork tender
2. on a sheet pan, generously drizzle olive oil. Place potatoes on, leaving plenty of room between each.
3. With potato masher, gently press each potato until it slightly mashes. Rotate masher 90 degrees and mash again.
4. Brush the tops w/ olive oil
5. Sprinkle potatoes with kosher salt, fresh ground black pepper, and fresh herbs.
6. Bake in a 450 oven for 20-25 mins or until golden brown.


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Most of my jello eggs pulled apart...I am using OIL next year instead of pan spray......:doh:



This was my 1st year making them. It's apparently amazing that they all came out perfectly.... 
but yes, oil is much better then the spray. you can use as much as you want and not have to worry about over oiling them


----------



## rainyday

ahtnamas said:


> The butter is actually in the shape of a lamb. You get to see it's butt b/c we beheaded it early on



Thanks for the potato recipe. They look delicious. And yeah I could see it was a lamb, I was just wondering how you'd made it. I love old metal molds.


----------



## ahtnamas

rainyday said:


> Thanks for the potato recipe. They look delicious. And yeah I could see it was a lamb, I was just wondering how you'd made it. I love old metal molds.



I don't have the patience to mold something like that. I cheated and bought it that way. I've seen the molds around in antique stores, but it never crossed my mind to actually try it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just made a spring roll salad. Basically everything i'd put in a spring roll without the wrapper. It's delicious! I start out with half a bag of hearts of romaine. Add chopped carrots, mint and tofu. I don't have onions or i'd add those too. Then i put rice noodles on it. The dressing is a combo of hoisen sauce, peanut butter, ginger, coconut milk and rice wine vinegar. I love this salad more than a big fattening bowl of mac and cheese lately. I must be craving asian food


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

HottiMegan said:


> I just made a spring roll salad. Basically everything i'd put in a spring roll without the wrapper. It's delicious! I start out with half a bag of hearts of romaine. Add chopped carrots, mint and tofu. I don't have onions or i'd add those too. Then i put rice noodles on it. The dressing is a combo of hoisen sauce, peanut butter, ginger, coconut milk and rice wine vinegar. I love this salad more than a big fattening bowl of mac and cheese lately. I must be craving asian food




That looks really yummy!!! Is it high in calories? (the dressing?) I might have to try it this week!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have no idea how many calories it has. I used light coconut milk and a few tbs of hoisen (100cals there) and a couple tbsp of chunky peanut butter (200 cals there). And then vinegar and ginger. It all added up to a small tupperwear of dressing and i used maybe 3/4 cup of it and there were probably 3 cups in the whole tub. It's rich and flavorful though.


----------



## Aurora1

HottiMegan said:


> I just made a spring roll salad. Basically everything i'd put in a spring roll without the wrapper. It's delicious! I start out with half a bag of hearts of romaine. Add chopped carrots, mint and tofu. I don't have onions or i'd add those too. Then i put rice noodles on it. The dressing is a combo of hoisen sauce, peanut butter, ginger, coconut milk and rice wine vinegar. I love this salad more than a big fattening bowl of mac and cheese lately. I must be craving asian food




Dayum girl! I could easily eat Vegan in yer house and not even miss a single peice of meat eva! That salad look heavenly! :eat1:


----------



## vardon_grip

Shepherds pie...It was on the cafeteria menu every so often during high school and I remember liking it a lot. Meat, potatoes and veggies...what's not to like? I decided to take a culinary trip down memory lane and make some Shepherds pie with just a few variations from the original.

I browned some ground lamb and sauteed chopped onions, mushrooms and garlic. Peas, carrots, HP sauce and a dab of tomato paste was added before simmering. Instead of topping the meat with mashed potatoes, I used very thinly sliced potatoes and sauteed them in butter and garlic. In a baking dish I added the meat mixture and then layered the potato slices on top. A little parsley and grated parmesan to top it all, then several minutes in the oven to get it brown and bubbly and...Bob's your father's brother! Keeping with the theme, I also made some scotch eggs for an appetizer. I enjoyed it with some english hot mustard and HP sauce. I wish I had a black and tan to wash it all down.


----------



## Aurora1

vardon_grip said:


> Shepherds pie...It was on the cafeteria menu every so often during high school and I remember liking it a lot. Meat, potatoes and veggies...what's not to like? I decided to take a culinary trip down memory lane and make some Shepherds pie with just a few variations from the original.
> 
> I browned some ground lamb and sauteed chopped onions, mushrooms and garlic. Peas, carrots, HP sauce and a dab of tomato paste was added before simmering. Instead of topping the meat with mashed potatoes, I used very thinly sliced potatoes and sauteed them in butter and garlic. In a baking dish I added the meat mixture and then layered the potato slices on top. A little parsley and grated parmesan to top it all, then several minutes in the oven to get it brown and bubbly and...Bob's your father's brother! Keeping with the theme, I also made some scotch eggs for an appetizer. I enjoyed it with some english hot mustard and HP sauce. I wish I had a black and tan to wash it all down.



mashed potatoes baby.....mashed potatoes go on shepards pie!!! Other than that yer cooking looks phenomenal!


----------



## RudyLeMaster

ahtnamas said:


> The butter is actually in the shape of a lamb. You get to see it's butt b/c we beheaded it early on
> 
> recipe:
> Small round potatoes
> olive oil
> kosher salt
> black pepper
> desired herb(s)
> 
> 1. bring pot of salted water to boil. add as many potatoes as you want. cook until fork tender
> 2. on a sheet pan, generously drizzle olive oil. Place potatoes on, leaving plenty of room between each.
> 3. With potato masher, gently press each potato until it slightly mashes. Rotate masher 90 degrees and mash again.
> 4. Brush the tops w/ olive oil
> 5. Sprinkle potatoes with kosher salt, fresh ground black pepper, and fresh herbs.
> 6. Bake in a 450 oven for 20-25 mins or until golden brown.



*Made these last night. Absolutely satisfying! My philosophy when it comes to food is; if it doesn't eat me, I'll eat it. This made the perfect compliment to my steak. Definitely will be a staple at Chez Rudy's from now on. Thank you Rainy for asking & ahtnamas for sharing! Wish I could sample your cooking. Looks delish!*


----------



## vardon_grip

Aurora1 said:


> mashed potatoes baby.....mashed potatoes go on shepards pie!!! Other than that yer cooking looks phenomenal!



Hey princess, you can criticize my cooking when you learn how to spell ASTEROID and SHEPHERD! Until then, just stick to what you do best...looking beautiful and going to Disney World with your wonderful child. 







...besides I don't hear a word unless its attached to some rep.


----------



## Aurora1

vardon_grip said:


> Hey princess, you can criticize my cooking when you learn how to spell AST*E*ROID and SHEP*HE*RD! Until then, just stick to what you do best...looking beautiful and going to Disney World with your wonderful child.
> 
> 
> Well...phew! I'm glad you watermarked that pic so no one steals yer pics of SHEPHERDS pie with _scalloped_ potatoes
> 
> P.S. Stop PMing me if you think I'm soo stupid. Mmmk? Thanks!  I only date men that wear clean underwear!


----------



## JeanC

Lunch yesterday and today: mini ham and cheese sammies






I used some easy puff pastry shells (tho this batch didn't puff as they should have, they were still darned tasty) and cream cheese and ham leftover from Saturday's dinner. I popped the shells in the toaster oven for a few minutes to heat up and crisp a bit on the outside and enjoyed a slightly different lunch from my usual toasted cheese sandwiches.


----------



## JeanC

GACK!!!!!! just noticed I'd mis-spelling something. That is "POPPED" the shells into the toaster oven :doh:

I wish the system would let you edit a post if you notice something wrong the next day.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JeanC said:


> GACK!!!!!! just noticed I'd mis-spelling something. That is "POPPED" the shells into the toaster oven :doh:
> 
> I wish the system would let you edit a post if you notice something wrong the next day.



*DRAT! There's goes my potential bad joke of saying that's the best looking crap I've seen in a long time!! 

Seriously JeanC, they really look dee-lish!*


----------



## PhatChk

One of my favorite meals is Sukiyaki
It is made usually in winter by the Japanese. It is really fun to do. We made it on New Years and it was delicious.
pic from google




another pic from google




this what we made on New Years




preparation. ^_^




this is what I wore for New Years ^_^ lol





I am hoping to do it again soon.


----------



## SoVerySoft

JeanC said:


> GACK!!!!!! just noticed I'd mis-spelling something. That is "POPPED" the shells into the toaster oven :doh:
> 
> I wish the system would let you edit a post if you notice something wrong the next day.



fixed it for ya


----------



## SoVerySoft

PhatChk said:


> One of my favorite meals is Sukiyaki...



PhatChk that looks amazing! And you look adorable.


----------



## PhatChk

SoVerySoft said:


> PhatChk that looks amazing! And you look adorable.



It is soo tasty. When you cook it the broth is a little sweet and savory is addicting. We get so full. We try it with sea food and it was a little salty but oh so good. ^_^
awww thank you!:blush::blush:


----------



## Smushygirl

Hey K!

What is HP sauce and what are scotch eggs?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Smushygirl said:


> Hey K!
> 
> What is HP sauce and what are scotch eggs?



HP sauce is made by Heinz here in the States. I believe it stands for "House of Parliament" as the bottle has an image of the structure on it's label. I'm guessing it came over from the UK originally. It's something along the lines of steak or Worcestershire sauce.

Scotch eggs are hard boiled eggs, peeled, wrapped in sausage meat and coated in a bread crumbs then deep fried. Haven't had any since I last visited London in '04.


----------



## vardon_grip

Smushygirl said:


> Hey K!
> 
> What is HP sauce and what are scotch eggs?





OneWickedAngel said:


> HP sauce is made by Heinz here in the States. I believe it stands for "House of Parliament" as the bottle has an image of the structure on it's label. I'm guessing it came over from the UK originally. It's something along the lines of steak or Worcestershire sauce.
> 
> Scotch eggs are hard boiled eggs, peeled, wrapped in sausage meat and coated in a bread crumbs then deep fried. Haven't had any since I last visited London in '04.




What she said...
Hp sauce has malt vinegar, sweet molasses, dates and other spices. Its tangy and a little fruity just like me! (j/k)
Scotch eggs are a common English pub appetizer. Hot mustard, chutney and HP sauce are all things that you can dip the eggs into. They are very yummy and go well with a pint and usually served cold.


----------



## ahtnamas

Breakfast: 
Omelet with.... green onions, mexican cheese mix, and tomatoes 






Dinner: 
Lamb Chop marinated in soy sauce with fresh ginger and garlic, whole wheat gnocchi with browned butter, broccoli with cheese sauce, and an artichoke


----------



## SoVerySoft

ahtnamas said:


> Dinner:
> Lamb Chop marinated in soy sauce with fresh ginger and garlic, whole wheat gnocchi with browned butter, broccoli with cheese sauce, and an artichoke



OK, I want that dinner, and I want it NOW. What did you dip the artichoke leaves into? 

I am glad you identified the gnocchi as I was having much trouble figuring out what they were! I have never heard of whole wheat gnocchi. I thought they were some kind of sausage nuggets which seemed like a very odd side dish.

p.s. I have never heard of sausage nuggets either, btw.


----------



## ahtnamas

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I want that dinner, and I want it NOW. What did you dip the artichoke leaves into?
> 
> I am glad you identified the gnocchi as I was having much trouble figuring out what they were! I have never heard of whole wheat gnocchi. I thought they were some kind of sausage nuggets which seemed like a very odd side dish.
> 
> p.s. I have never heard of sausage nuggets either, btw.



Normally I dip the leaves into butter. but I was aiming healthy tonight and just left them on their own. they didn't taste bad at all. 

Kind of want to make a sausage nugget now. Just because I think it'd be fun.


----------



## rainyday

Kibbeh always look "nuggety" to me, but not necessarily in a good way. Good thing they're tasty.

And Ahtnamas, I love your meals. Going to try your potatoes this week.


----------



## vardon_grip

ahtnamas said:


> Dinner:
> Lamb Chop marinated in soy sauce with fresh ginger and garlic, whole wheat gnocchi with browned butter, broccoli with cheese sauce, and an artichoke



I love lamb chops and yours look great!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

How do you cook an artichoke??

And what did Rainyday have in that take out box? I don't know what Kibbeh is...


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How do you cook an artichoke??
> 
> And what did Rainyday have in that take out box? I don't know what Kibbeh is...



http://www.elise.com/recipes/archives/000262how_to_cook_and_eat_an_artichoke.php

http://allrecipes.com/HowTo/How-to-Cook-an-Artichoke-Video/Detail.aspx

One uses a steamer basket. The other just places the artichoke directly in water. I don't add anything to the water, or the arti, while cooking. I have had various dipping sauces, but the one I always come back to is...melted butter/lil mayo/garlic/squeeze of lemon.

Oh sweet jebus...what I would give for 4 artichoke hearts!! It is always exciting when you are done with the leaves...and you then can enjoy that lovely heart. I am a woman who is sometimes...VERY easy to please.


----------



## rainyday

Greenie, that was a pic I grabbed off Goggle. Kibbeh is a middle eastern dish. I think they're made with ground lamb, bulgar and spices. I usually get them off the appetizer menu at my favorite Lebanese place. They look like football-shaped turds but they're tasty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> http://www.elise.com/recipes/archives/000262how_to_cook_and_eat_an_artichoke.php
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/HowTo/How-to-Cook-an-Artichoke-Video/Detail.aspx
> 
> One uses a steamer basket. The other just places the artichoke directly in water. I don't add anything to the water, or the arti, while cooking. I have had various dipping sauces, but the one I always come back to is...melted butter/lil mayo/garlic/squeeze of lemon.
> 
> Oh sweet jebus...what I would give for 4 artichoke hearts!! It is always exciting when you are done with the leaves...and you then can enjoy that lovely heart. I am a woman who is sometimes...VERY easy to please.



Sounds like you make 'em like broccoli- steamed or boiled. 



rainyday said:


> Greenie, that was a pic I grabbed off Goggle. Kibbeh is a middle eastern dish. I think they're made with ground lamb, bulgar and spices. I usually get them off the appetizer menu at my favorite Lebanese place. They look like football-shaped turds but they're tasty.




Ahhh I think there is a middle eastern restaurant here....something to put in my queue to try perhaps


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like you make 'em like broccoli- steamed or boiled.



* slaps you around ( because I know you likey ) for talking about boiling broccoli *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mossystate said:


> * slaps you around ( because I know you likey ) for talking about boiling broccoli *



*Get 'er Mossy (even though she likes it)! Boiled broccoli?!?!?! Ugh!*


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last nights dinner was spinach/cheese tortellini with italian sausage and a very thin based spaghetti sauce. Just enough to wet the tortellini. Some broiled asparagus that I drizzled with olive oil, shredded parmesan and bread crumbs and some garlic bread.
It was deeeeeeeelllliiiiissshhhhhhhhhh!!! :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_2486.JPG


View attachment IMG_2488.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Tonights dinner was baked bbq pork spareribs, baked potato and steamed broccoli with velveeta cheese and a corn tortilla to hold the ribs with.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:eat1: 

View attachment IMG_2520.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last nights dinner was spinach/cheese tortellini with italian sausage and a very thin based spaghetti sauce. Just enough to wet the tortellini. Some broiled asparagus that I drizzled with olive oil, shredded parmesan and bread crumbs and some garlic bread.
> It was deeeeeeeelllliiiiissshhhhhhhhhh!!! :eat2:



Good Lord Patty, that looks heavenly! I am definitely going to make this for my family one day this week! I wonder if it would be just as good with a white sauce...might have to try it!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Tonights dinner was baked bbq pork spareribs, baked potato and steamed broccoli with velveeta cheese and a corn tortilla to hold the ribs with.
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:eat1:



I second that...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> * slaps you around ( because I know you likey ) for talking about boiling broccoli *



You damn tease....you're supposed to take your damn high heel off and do that...... 



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Get 'er Mossy (even though she likes it)! Boiled broccoli?!?!?! Ugh!*



Sometimes I don't even bother to boil it.....I just toss it ice covered into the microwave and hope that does the trick.......


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight I made peppercorn ranch wings (My 1st time ever making wings! I baked them instead of frying them...), homemade potato salad, and strawberry angelfood cake for dessert. Brian and Luke loved it!! Since I'm watching what I eat, I had a low fat chef salad instead...*sigh* 

View attachment 100_2203.JPG


View attachment 100_2207.JPG


View attachment 100_2209.JPG


View attachment 100_2210.JPG


View attachment 100_2213.JPG


----------



## katorade

ahtnamas said:


> Kind of want to make a sausage nugget now. Just because I think it'd be fun.



Seriously. Someone needs to get on this. I hate having to dirty a knife at breakfast when the only reason I need it is to cut a stupid sausage link into thirds. Think of the possibilities! Breakfast pigs-in-a-blanket!


----------



## SoVerySoft

katorade said:


> Seriously. Someone needs to get on this. I hate having to dirty a knife at breakfast when the only reason I need it is to cut a stupid sausage link into thirds. Think of the possibilities! Breakfast pigs-in-a-blanket!



I won't tell if you pick them up and bite them. I think it's been given the green light for eating bacon, so why not sausage?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dayum, that potato salad looks good Bubbles......your own recipe??? It looks so creamy- does it have sour cream in it???


----------



## HottiMegan

Asian style noodles and tofu. A salad will most likely follow to get my greens in  

View attachment lunch.jpg


----------



## PhatChk

Dominos pasta bowl.
Had it for lunch yesterday it was Okay....... but I will not have it again.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dayum, that potato salad looks good Bubbles......your own recipe??? It looks so creamy- does it have sour cream in it???



Thank you...yes, it has 1/2 light sour cream, 1/4 real mayo, 1/4 light mayo and a bit of mustard. (salt, pepper, etc.)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Souvlaki... OMG talk about one of my favorites.. I miss it out here, and with tzatziki sauce all over... mm mm mmm!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Souvlaki... OMG talk about one of my favorites.. I miss it out here, and with tzatziki sauce all over... mm mm mmm!!!



Did you actually make that? Wow.


----------



## AnnMarie

Dinner - alfredo with ham and peas. Yummer. 

View attachment P1040899.jpg


View attachment P1040901.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Just so you know AM....I am so going to steal "Yummer" from you....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You steal the word...I'll steal that alfredo. DELISH!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ginny....you are Yummer! :batting: :wubu:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just so you know AM....I am so going to steal "Yummer" from you....



Admit it GEF, you just like the word yummer because it rhymes with hummer!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

D_A_Bunny said:


> Admit it GEF, you just like the word yummer because it rhymes with hummer!



No I like because it's just so darn cute.........and much bigger than the word yum....


----------



## PhatChk

I made this tonight. Puerto Rican food. White rice, pigeon peas, chicken with peppers and onions with avocado.


----------



## Smushygirl

PhatChk said:


> I made this tonight. Puerto Rican food. White rice, pigeon peas, chicken with peppers and onions with avocado.



I'll be right over!!!


----------



## PhatChk

Smushygirl said:


> I'll be right over!!!



The more the merrier!!


----------



## PhatChk

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Tonight I made peppercorn ranch wings (My 1st time ever making wings! I baked them instead of frying them...), homemade potato salad, and strawberry angelfood cake for dessert. Brian and Luke loved it!! Since I'm watching what I eat, I had a low fat chef salad instead...*sigh*




This looks soo good! can I have the recipe for the wings??


----------



## tonynyc

Smushygirl said:


> I'll be right over!!!



Ditto -I'd make sure not to eat anything all day! I'm getting hungry looking at all of this great food :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mmmmmmm more chicken and avocados.....WIN WIN every time  :bow:


----------



## ahtnamas

PhatChk said:


> I made this tonight. Puerto Rican food. White rice, pigeon peas, chicken with peppers and onions with avocado.



Even though I *hate* avocado, that looks delish. I'd probably end up eating the horrid green thing with it and liking it.


----------



## vardon_grip

Stuffed pork loin.

I butterflied a pork loin and stuffed it with spinach Sinatra and cornbread. I tied it up with string, seasoned it with Hawaiian rock salt and cracked pepper and then sauteed it in butter and garlic until caramelized. After that, I put it in the oven for a few minutes until it was medium rare. I let the pork loin rest for a few minutes before slicing. I lay it on a bed of thin green beans that were sauteed with red onions and white wine.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ok when do I get my dinner invite vardon??? :eat1:
That looks yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Weeze

haha.
eight year old in the house means you have dinosaur EVERYTHING.
Good stuff.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

krismiss said:


> haha.
> eight year old in the house means you have dinosaur EVERYTHING.
> Good stuff.



Lol, I was just thinking this looks like dinner at my house usually  

7 year old twins here....so yeah.......lots of chicken nuggets...:doh:


----------



## Weeze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I was just thinking this looks like dinner at my house usually
> 
> 7 year old twins here....so yeah.......lots of chicken nuggets...:doh:



mhmm.
we're 18, 16, and... 8 
it's all good.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

PhatChk said:


> This looks soo good! can I have the recipe for the wings??



Sure thing...here ya go:

*INGREDIENTS*
3/4 cup flour 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
20 chicken wings 
1/2 cup melted butter 
1 bottle Hidden Valley Peppercorn Ranch dressing 

*DIRECTIONS*
Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil, and lightly grease with cooking spray. Place the flour, garlic powder and salt into a resealable plastic bag, and shake to mix. (Use paper towel to pat dry the wings before you coat...this is VERY IMPORTANT!!) Add the chicken wings, seal, and toss until well coated with the flour mixture. Place the wings onto the prepared baking sheet, and place into the refrigerator. Refrigerate at least 1 hour. 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). 
Whisk together the melted butter and ranch dressing in a small bowl. Dip the wings into the butter mixture, and place back on the baking sheet. Bake in the preheated oven until the chicken is no longer pink in the center, and crispy on the outside, about 45 minutes. Turn the wings over halfway during cooking so they cook evenly. Baste often to intensify the flavor of the ranch.

Enjoy!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Souvlaki... OMG talk about one of my favorites.. I miss it out here, and with tzatziki sauce all over... mm mm mmm!!!



AMAZING!! :eat2:


----------



## ahtnamas

Didn't much feel like cooking tonight...

Grilled a steak crusted in Montreal Steak Seasonings, steamed some broccoli, and added freshly shredded cheddar cheese to the top


----------



## PhatChk

Breakfast skillet at Ihop. Yummmm!


----------



## Missy9579

ahtnamas said:


> Didn't much feel like cooking tonight...
> 
> Grilled a steak crusted in Montreal Steak Seasonings, steamed some broccoli, and added freshly shredded cheddar cheese to the top



If that is what you make when you do not feel like cooking, boy would I love to see what you make when you do!

That looks fantastic


----------



## ahtnamas

Felt like cooking tonight!! 

Pineapple marinated tilapia, Jerk salmon, olive oil and balsamic vinegar marinated eggplants and squashes. All thrown on the grill


----------



## PhatChk

I made this for dinner. New potatoes with carrots and peas, grilled chicken and garlic, lemon spinach.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Garlic lemon spinach = canned spinach with garlic powder and lemon juice on it?
Is that good?


----------



## MissToodles

chuck stuff in a pot and ''call it soup'', soup. chicken/veggie dumplings black ''squeaky'' mushrooms (I buy them dried from a Chinese supermarket, not sure of the real name, just know they squeak when I bite into those suckers!), spinach, asparagus and somewhere at the bottom of the bowl, chicken broth.  Since I'm completely congested today, I liberally doused it with sriracha.


----------



## ahtnamas

MissToodles said:


> chuck stuff in a pot and ''call it soup'', soup. chicken/veggie dumplings black ''squeaky'' mushrooms (I buy them dried from a Chinese supermarket, not sure of the real name, just know they squeak when I bite into those suckers!), spinach, asparagus and somewhere at the bottom of the bowl, chicken broth.  Since I'm completely congested today, I liberally doused it with sriracha.



Minus the squeaky mushrooms, that looks wonderful. hmmm it's supposed to get cold and rain tonight. Perfect!! 

*wanders off to find things in the fridge*


----------



## katorade

MissToodles said:


> chuck stuff in a pot and ''call it soup'', soup. chicken/veggie dumplings black ''squeaky'' mushrooms (I buy them dried from a Chinese supermarket, not sure of the real name, just know they squeak when I bite into those suckers!), spinach, asparagus and somewhere at the bottom of the bowl, chicken broth.  Since I'm completely congested today, I liberally doused it with sriracha.



Ah sriracha, nature's decongestant!


----------



## sweet&fat

MissToodles said:


> chuck stuff in a pot and ''call it soup'', soup. *black ''squeaky'' mushrooms (I buy them dried from a Chinese supermarket, not sure of the real name*, just know they squeak when I bite into those suckers!), spinach, asparagus and somewhere at the bottom of the bowl, chicken broth.  Since I'm completely congested today, I liberally doused it with sriracha.



I believe they're wood ear mushrooms. Looks delish!


----------



## vardon_grip

Chicken Katsu Plate Lunch

One facet of Hawaiian cuisine is the plate lunch. This plate lunch features chicken katsu. I took chicken breast and pounded it flat before soaking it in buttermilk and spices overnight. I dredged it through some flour, egg and panko before deep frying in a wok. (A little east/west chicken preparation summit-if you will.) As typical with all plate lunches, two scoops of Japanese rice and a scoop of macaroni salad accompany the katsu. I made some katsu sauce to dip the chicken in by combining some honey, ketchup, worchesteshire and shoyu and placed it in a cup I made from a small onion. Small dabs of sriracha accent the dish and adds some zip to it. Enjoy!


----------



## MissToodles

vardon_grip said:


> Chicken Katsu Plate Lunch
> 
> One facet of Hawaiian cuisine is the plate lunch. This plate lunch features chicken katsu. I took chicken breast and pounded it flat before soaking it in buttermilk and spices overnight. I dredged it through some flour, egg and panko before deep frying in a wok. (A little east/west chicken preparation summit-if you will.) As typical with all plate lunches, two scoops of Japanese rice and a scoop of macaroni salad accompany the katsu. I made some katsu sauce to dip the chicken in by combining some honey, ketchup, worchesteshire and shoyu and placed it in a cup I made from a small onion. Small dabs of sriracha accent the dish and adds some zip to it. Enjoy!



you need to make loco moco next. ah, now you made me want to get dressed and go to L&L. damn you!


----------



## vardon_grip

MissToodles said:


> you need to make loco moco next. ah, now you made me want to get dressed and go to L&L. damn you!



You have an L&L in NY? That's great! I love a good loco moco made with fresh hamburger instead of the pre-pressed kind and the gravy can make or break it too. I never use bottled gravy, it's too..."blecch".


----------



## rainyday

Toodles, that soup looks delicious.


----------



## MissToodles

vardon_grip said:


> You have an L&L in NY? That's great! I love a good loco moco made with fresh hamburger instead of the pre-pressed kind and the gravy can make or break it too. I never use bottled gravy, it's too..."blecch".



Only one location, near the South Street Seaport. Often their food is a major pms craving, but again only one friggin location and not a particularly convienent one at that. You'd think it would take off here, there's an abundance of Japanese curry shops in the city. Okay, not exactly the same, but both are delicious in that starchy, greasy way.







fake mcrib sandwich made with morningtar riblets/sliced pickles and addition of kraft cheeze singles, corn (notice lack of shucking skills) and homemade broccoli slaw.


----------



## ekmanifest

Holy guacamole. Can you come over and cook the pork loin I have in my refrigerator? I'm not that far away from you . . . pretty please . . . 



vardon_grip said:


> Stuffed pork loin.
> 
> I butterflied a pork loin and stuffed it with spinach Sinatra and cornbread. I tied it up with string, seasoned it with Hawaiian rock salt and cracked pepper and then sauteed it in butter and garlic until caramelized. After that, I put it in the oven for a few minutes until it was medium rare. I let the pork loin rest for a few minutes before slicing. I lay it on a bed of thin green beans that were sauteed with red onions and white wine.


----------



## liz (di-va)

1. I love Katsu! YUM.

2. Here is my Unemployed Chili. Made with all pantry/freezer ingredients. Pureed Roma tomatoes, chicken stock, cubes of roasted chicken breast, cannelini beans, garlic, chili seasoning. Umm...what else. Fresh thyme. Masa to thicken. Served with crackers and Greek yoghurt! Gnarly pic but very good chili.

3. Pic taken real-time in chat tonight. Can you handle the glamour?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

krismiss said:


> haha.
> eight year old in the house means you have dinosaur EVERYTHING.
> Good stuff.



No. No. NO. You're supposed to pair the dinosaurs with the potato smilies! :doh:





(LOL )


----------



## vardon_grip

MissToodles said:


> you need to make loco moco next. ah, now you made me want to get dressed and go to L&L. damn you!



Loco Moco

Your wish is my command. Actually, it was a good suggestion and I haven't had it a long time. As a youngster, I remember one visit with my cousins in Hilo and after going for a swim at the beach we had lunch at a tiny take-out stand and that's when I had a loco moco for the first time. It's a strange combo, but it tastes great! Hawaiian style comfort food.

Instead of using white rice, I made fried rice with onion, ground beef, scallions, a little scrambled egg and seasoned with oyster sauce, shoyu and a pinch of chinese five spice. The hamburger patty was seasoned very simply with salt, pepper and a dash of worcestershire and then pan fried. From the drippings I added some flour and beef stock to make the gravy that surrounded the dish. The final assembly included a fried, sunny side-up egg. Scallions, parsley and drops of shoyu finish the presentation. Hang loose kids!


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Loco Moco
> 
> Your wish is my command. Actually, it was a good suggestion and I haven't had it a long time. As a youngster, I remember one visit with my cousins in Hilo and after going for a swim at the beach we had lunch at a tiny take-out stand and that's when I had a loco moco for the first time. It's a strange combo, but it tastes great! Hawaiian style comfort food.
> 
> Instead of using white rice, I made fried rice with onion, ground beef, scallions, a little scrambled egg and seasoned with oyster sauce, shoyu and a pinch of chinese five spice. The hamburger patty was seasoned very simply with salt, pepper and a dash of worcestershire and then pan fried. From the drippings I added some flour and beef stock to make the gravy that surrounded the dish. The final assembly included a fried, sunny side-up egg. Scallions, parsley and drops of shoyu finish the presentation. Hang loose kids!



That is one strange combination of food. But i'm intrigued. :eat2:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last night was gourmet (LOL) hamburger helper with shredded cheese and garlic toast.
Dessert was peanut butter fudge ice cream with a slice of angel food cake on top and then I melted a snickers candy bar on that.
Yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_2769.JPG


View attachment IMG_2770.JPG


View attachment IMG_2939.JPG


View attachment IMG_2940.JPG


----------



## ahtnamas

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last night was gourmet (LOL) hamburger helper with shredded cheese and garlic toast.
> Dessert was peanut butter fudge ice cream with a slice of angel food cake on top and then I melted a snickers candy bar on that.
> Yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :eat2:




okay. Totally yummy looking! 

but how did you manage to melt the snickers without burning it? I can manage to melt the chocolate, but whenever i try to get the inside done, the chocolate burns


----------



## ahtnamas

Dinner a few nights ago:

Coconut crusted Tilapia, Steamed Asparagus, and Balsamic vinegar/olive oil roasted eggplant





Tonight:
Veal Roast with mustard powder, ginger, salt, and pepper. And Drunken Cucumbers


----------



## SoVerySoft

ahtnamas said:


> Tonight:
> Veal Roast with mustard powder, ginger, salt, and pepper. And Drunken Cucumbers



cucumber recipe please???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SoVerySoft said:


> cucumber recipe please???



Ditto .


----------



## ahtnamas

SoVerySoft said:


> cucumber recipe please???



Here ya go:

Wisk together:
1 TBS Vinegar
1 TBS Gin
2 TBS Olive Oil
1/2 TBS Fresh Dill (or 1/2 TSP dry)
1/4 TSP Salt
1/4 CP Sour Cream
1/8 TSP Pepper
1 TSP Sugar

Then add 1 cucumber (peeled and thinly sliced)
Mix together covering the cucumber in the sauce
Let sit in the fridge for an hour
:eat1: and !


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Wisk together:
> 1 TBS Vinegar
> 1 TBS Gin
> 2 TBS Olive Oil
> 1/2 TBS Fresh Dill (or 1/2 TSP dry)
> 1/4 TSP Salt
> 1/4 CP Sour Cream
> 1/8 TSP Pepper
> 1 TSP Sugar
> 
> Then add 1 cucumber (peeled and thinly sliced)
> Mix together covering the cucumber in the sauce
> Let sit in the fridge for an hour
> :eat1: and !




Ooooo thanks- very nice. I make "pickled cucumbers" myself but it's quite simple and different. Just cut up cucumber and onion, put them in a bowl with half cider vinegar and other half water, pepper and let marinate over night. Tasty 

I just love cucumbers :wubu:


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ooooo thanks- very nice. I make "pickled cucumbers" myself but it's quite simple and different. Just cut up cucumber and onion, put them in a bowl with half cider vinegar and other half water, pepper and let marinate over night. Tasty



:eat2: I've always wondered how to make those. Luckily for me I have left over cucumbers. Going to try that now. Thanks GEF!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hope you like them- you can vary the water/vinegar mix...depending on your tastes


----------



## ahtnamas

Ricotta Cheesecake

Fresh from the oven:





Fresh Strawberries!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ahtnamas said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Wisk together:
> 1 TBS Vinegar
> 1 TBS Gin
> 2 TBS Olive Oil
> 1/2 TBS Fresh Dill (or 1/2 TSP dry)
> 1/4 TSP Salt
> 1/4 CP Sour Cream
> 1/8 TSP Pepper
> 1 TSP Sugar
> 
> Then add 1 cucumber (peeled and thinly sliced)
> Mix together covering the cucumber in the sauce
> Let sit in the fridge for an hour
> :eat1: and !




WOW. That sounds great - I love that it has a little gin! I am SOOO gonna make this!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ahtnamas said:


> Ricotta Cheesecake



Good grief. WANT.


----------



## sugar and spice

ahtnamas said:


> Ricotta Cheesecake
> 
> Fresh from the oven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh Strawberries!!



YUMMMMMM! How does this compare in taste or texture to a cheesecake made from creamcheese? I just saw Sandra Lee make a ricotta cheescake yesterday on TV, she baked her's in her slow cooker, it looked pretty good.


----------



## ahtnamas

sugar and spice said:


> YUMMMMMM! How does this compare in taste or texture to a cheesecake made from creamcheese? I just saw Sandra Lee make a ricotta cheescake yesterday on TV, she baked her's in her slow cooker, it looked pretty good.



Taste wise: it's not as sweet. There's only like 2/3 cp of sugar in the entire thing. It doesn't have a crust, so the cheesecake hardens to become its own crust. There's no graham crackers or anything to give it an extra flavor. 
Texture wise: it's heavier/denser then a normal cheesecake. Not as smooth b/c you're using ricotta instead of cream cheese, so you can taste little ricotta lumps here and there. When it cooks, it rises, but when it cools it falls again (like a ruined souffle) so there are wrinkles around the edges that give it character.


----------



## PhatChk

This what I made last friday for dinner:
steak with onions and peppers over fries and green salad





Saturdays Breakfast:
Cranberry bread made into french toast with strawberries compote and whipped cream





And this was tonight's dinner: Chicken Caesar salad


----------



## ahtnamas

Salad for dinner lastnight.
with steak, tomatoes, croutons, and chunky blue cheese dressing.


----------



## MissToodles

It's the first Saturday I haven't had a class since before Labor Day and I wanted a decent cooked breakfast. 

I found cheese filled blintzes in my freezer, fried them up with a side of applesauce. Had to substitute sour cream for greek style yogurt. Not the same but still tasty! I threw on some ''languishing'' strawberries on the verge of crossing over.


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissToodles said:


> It's the first Saturday I haven't had a class since before Labor Day and I wanted a decent cooked breakfast.
> 
> I found cheese filled blintzes in my freezer, fried them up with a side of applesauce. Had to substitute sour cream for greek style yogurt. Not the same but still tasty! I threw on some ''languishing'' strawberries on the verge of crossing over.



mmmmmouth watering...


----------



## MissToodles

Golden is the best brand for frozen blintzes. Yum! 

Some random food pictures:

bf's hot dog dressed with sauerkraut & onion sauce from Gray's Papaya, brown rice cali roll, some type of roast beef/cheese sandwich on a crusty dark bread ( took a bite, roast beef was super rare and quite tasty) and a vegan cupcake all from Whole Foods.


----------



## vardon_grip

Toblerone Cookies











I won a brick of Toblerone chocolate in a raffle a couple of months ago. After eating a bar and giving a few bars away, I still had a few bars left. The substitution of chopped Toblerone for chocolate chips was obvious. The result was a cookie with a soft, chewy center, a crisp edge and bits of smooth milk chocolate with almond nougat spread throughout.


----------



## Tooz

vardon_grip said:


> Toblerone Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won a brick of Toblerone chocolate in a raffle a couple of months ago. After eating a bar and giving a few bars away, I still had a few bars left. The substitution of chopped Toblerone for chocolate chips was obvious. The result was a cookie with a soft, chewy center, a crisp edge and bits of smooth milk chocolate with almond nougat spread throughout.



Recipe please.


----------



## vardon_grip

Tooz said:


> Recipe please.



Thick and Chewy Chocolate Chip Cookies
Source: Baking Illustrated

Makes about 12-14 large cookies.

(To ensure the proper texture, cool the cookies on the baking sheet.)

2 cups plus 2 tablespoons (10 5/8 ounces) unbleached all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
12 tablespoons (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted and cooled until warm
1 cup packed (7 ounces) light or dark brown sugar
1/2 cup (3 1/2 ounces) granulated sugar
1 large egg plus 1 egg yolk
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 to 1 1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chips _(I subbed chopped Toblerone pieces)_

1. Adjust the oven racks to the upper- and lower-middle positions and heat the oven to 325 degrees. Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment paper or spray them with nonstick cooking spray.

2. Whisk the flour, baking soda, and salt together in a medium bowl; set aside.

3. Either by hand or with an electric mixer, mix the butter and sugars until thoroughly blended. Beat in the egg, yolk, and vanilla until combined. Add the dry ingredients and beat at low speed just until combined. Stir in the chips to taste.

4. Roll a 1/4 cup of the dough into a ball. Hold the dough ball with the fingertips of both hands and pull into 2 equal halves. Rotate the halves 90 degrees and, with jagged surfaces facing up, join the halves together at their base, again forming a single ball, being careful not to smooth the doughs uneven surface. Place the formed dough balls on the prepared baking sheets, jagged surface up, spacing them 2 1/2 inches apart.

5. Bake until the cookies are light golden grown and the outer edges start to harden yet the centers are still soft and puffy, 15 to 18 minutes, rotating the baking sheets front to back and top to bottom halfway through the baking time. Cool the cookies on the sheets. Remove the cooled cookies from the baking sheets with a side metal spatula.


----------



## TraciJo67

Vardon, have you had any professional training as a chef/cook? 



vardon_grip said:


> Toblerone Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won a brick of Toblerone chocolate in a raffle a couple of months ago. After eating a bar and giving a few bars away, I still had a few bars left. The substitution of chopped Toblerone for chocolate chips was obvious. The result was a cookie with a soft, chewy center, a crisp edge and bits of smooth milk chocolate with almond nougat spread throughout.


----------



## vardon_grip

TraciJo67 said:


> Vardon, have you had any professional training as a chef/cook?



None. I learned to cook watching and helping my mother.


----------



## MisticalMisty

My honey is here this weekend...so I made him some lasagna.

It was yummy goodness!


----------



## TraciJo67

vardon_grip said:


> None. I learned to cook watching and helping my mother.



Your presentation is amazing. I know that you are a professional photographer, but damn, you make the food look like a work of art. Like something I'd eat in a very high-end restaurant. You have some very lucky friends.


----------



## vardon_grip

TraciJo67 said:


> Your presentation is amazing. I know that you are a professional photographer, but damn, you make the food look like a work of art. Like something I'd eat in a very high-end restaurant. You have some very lucky friends.



Thank you very much. I really appreciate your words of praise. I learned a lot from watching the food stylists while working on a lot of food commercials. I feel that having the good friends that I do and the opportunity to share with them makes me the lucky one!


----------



## Goddess Patty

MisticalMisty said:


> My honey is here this weekend...so I made him some lasagna.
> 
> It was yummy goodness!




That looks soooooooo delicious. I WANT!!!


----------



## Goddess Patty

Been cooking but too lazy to post pics. so im going to play catch up.

Grilled some thighs and served with some baked potatoes, lemon garlic butter with grated cheese, salt and paprika. Made a batch of some pico de gallo and jalapenos. And some homemade guacamole.
I was trying to duplicate a place called Charos Chicken. I did pretty darn good.  

View attachment IMG_3301.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Homemade chicken taquitos, guacamole, mexican mac n cheese and potato salad. I LOVE LOVE mex mac n cheese. 

View attachment IMG_3392.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Shake n Baked boneless skinless chicken thighs, angelhair pasta and homemade broccoli, cheese soup. my first attempt at making the soup and it came out FANTASTIC! :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_3559.JPG


View attachment IMG_3561.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Made some steak with garlic buttered mushrooms and onions, baked potato and some pan fried corn on cob corn. a bowl of cut up tomatoes, cucumbers, avocados, red onion, parmesan cheese and some italian dressing. 

View attachment IMG_3274.JPG


View attachment IMG_3565.JPG


----------



## QueenB

misty, that lasagna looks perfect! 

goddess patty, what ingredients are in mexican mac and cheese?


----------



## BBWTexan

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Been cooking but too lazy to post pics. so im going to play catch up.
> 
> Grilled some thighs and served with some baked potatoes, lemon garlic butter with grated cheese, salt and paprika. Made a batch of some pico de gallo and jalapenos. And some homemade guacamole.
> I was trying to duplicate a place called Charos Chicken. I did pretty darn good.





Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Homemade chicken taquitos, guacamole, mexican mac n cheese and potato salad. I LOVE LOVE mex mac n cheese.





Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Shake n Baked boneless skinless chicken thighs, angelhair pasta and homemade broccoli, cheese soup. my first attempt at making the soup and it came out FANTASTIC! :eat2:





Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Made some steak with garlic buttered mushrooms and onions, baked potato and some pan fried corn on cob corn. a bowl of cut up tomatoes, cucumbers, avocados, red onion, parmesan cheese and some italian dressing.



Patty, can I move in?????? :eat2:

Seriously though, everything looks amazing! Is there any way we can get the recipe for that Mexican mac n cheese? That looks right up my alley.

You should open a restaurant!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Homemade chicken taquitos, guacamole, mexican mac n cheese and potato salad. I LOVE LOVE mex mac n cheese.





Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Shake n Baked boneless skinless chicken thighs, angelhair pasta and homemade broccoli, cheese soup. my first attempt at making the soup and it came out FANTASTIC! :eat2:



I'm with Texan and want the Mexican mac n cheese recipe. 

Also, how hard is it to make that soup?


----------



## Goddess Patty

Mexican Mac n Cheese

12 oz. macaroni
2 tbsp. margarine/butter
1 8 oz. can tomato sauce
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. salt
2 handfuls shredded cheese

Boil macaroni til tender and drain water. In frying pan heat up oil and then add macaroni, salt and garlic powder and toss around a minute or two. Then add tomato sauce and continue to toss til macaroni is covered in sauce. Add shredded cheese and turn off flame. Continue to toss macaroni around while flame is off but pan is still on the burner and then serve.


Broccoli/Cheese Soup

1/4 cup chopped red onion 
1 tbsp. margarine/butter 
3 cups milk 
1 8 oz. cream cheese, softened 
1 lb. velveeta, cubed 
1 10 oz. frozen chopped broccoli 

Melt butter over medium heat in a 2 quart saucepan. Cook and stir onions til they are tender. 
Add milk and cream cheese stirring until cream cheese melts. Stir in Velveeta and broccoli. Stir until Velveeta melts, and soup is heated through. 
Serve


Two of the easiest things you will ever make.... ENJOY!!!


----------



## Hole

May I ask what kind of cheese? I've never had Mac N Cheese and that sounds/looks good.


----------



## Goddess Patty

I used shredded cheddar or sometimes use longhorn colby.


----------



## ahtnamas

Dinner tonight:
White Salmon, marinated and baked in the oven
and fresh asparagus, steamed w/ butter


----------



## HottiMegan

I made cupcakes at Max's request. He wanted the brown frosting (his favorite). So here are yellow cupcakes with penuche frosting. My family has made penuche frosting for like 3 generations that I know of now. (my great grandmother used to be a legendary baker apparently) 

View attachment cuppies.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I made cupcakes at Max's request. He wanted the brown frosting (his favorite). So here are yellow cupcakes with penuche frosting. My family has made penuche frosting for like 3 generations that I know of now. (my great grandmother used to be a legendary baker apparently)



Holy delicious. I want that frosting recipe! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Here's the recipe:
* 1/2 cup butter
* 1 cup brown sugar, packed
* 1/4 cup milk
* 2 cups sifted confectioners' sugar, more or less
* hot water, optional

Preparation:
In a saucepan, melt 1/2 cup butter. Add the brown sugar. Bring to a boil and lower heat to medium low and continue to boil for 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Take it off the heat, pour it into a bows for mixing and add powdered sugar. Beat together until thick, if too thick add milk as needed.

I didn't do a great job on the frosting but the flavor's right. I was tired and made way too many cupcakes  It hardens into a fudgy consistancy which is so yummers.


----------



## vardon_grip

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to all who post in this thread. It is because of Dimensions and specifically *this* thread that I started to take pictures of food I made and post them here. I continued to do so because of the wonderful comments I received here.

I have been a photographer for many years, but I never snapped a single picture of food before coming to Dimensions. This thread and the people who post in it are directly responsible for me getting my first professional job as a FOOD photographer. 

A good friend of mine, who I work with frequently, got a call to shoot some viral marketing videos for a restaurant chain in Canada. They inquired about hiring someone to do stills of the food on their menu for their website. My friend told them he knew someone who could shoot their food product. They wanted to see some samples. All I had for samples were the food pictures I posted in this thread. I guess they liked them because in a couple of weeks I head off to Vancouver to shoot video (Part of my normal work) and FOOD stills (My NEW work)!

Thanks to my friend for the recommend, but mostly thanks to you who post here. I wouldn't have been awarded the job without you or this thread.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to all who post in this thread. It is because of Dimensions and specifically *this* thread that I started to take pictures of food I made and post them here. I continued to do so because of the wonderful comments I received here.
> 
> I have been a photographer for many years, but I never snapped a single picture of food before coming to Dimensions. This thread and the people who post in it are directly responsible for me getting my first professional job as a FOOD photographer.
> 
> A good friend of mine, who I work with frequently, got a call to shoot some viral marketing videos for a restaurant chain in Canada. They inquired about hiring someone to do stills of the food on their menu for their website. My friend told them he knew someone who could shoot their food product. They wanted to see some samples. All I had for samples were the food pictures I posted in this thread. I guess they liked them because in a couple of weeks I head off to Vancouver to shoot video (Part of my normal work) and FOOD stills (My NEW work)!
> 
> Thanks to my friend for the recommend, but mostly thanks to you who post here. I wouldn't have been awarded the job without you or this thread.




That is SO cool! You know I love your drool worthy food pictures. :eat2:

And you're coming to my city, even cooler!

Congrats!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol, Vardon Grip. I was truly just thinking, while catching up on the last page, that you need to get a job as a food photographer. You seem to have a natural knack for it. Congratulations and good luck in your new endeavor. I am so truly happy to hear of your good news


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I think that is a VERY much-deserved job. Congrats vardon


----------



## Smushygirl

Congratulations, Vardon!!! How cool is that?! Your pics actually drew me into this thread!!!


----------



## swordchick

This is such fantastic news, Vardon. Congratulations!


----------



## bigsexy920

VG - that is great news - congratulations. Just dont forget about us when you make it big.


----------



## Goddess Patty

That is really awesome news Vardon. Congrats to you and may you have a wonderful time with your new job and in Vancouver.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Vardon, they are lucky to have you. Maybe you should see if you can get some shares of the company since everyone is going to want to buy their food after they see your photos. Congratulations!


----------



## TraciJo67

They made a very, very wise choice, VG. Congratulations!


----------



## vardon_grip

Thanks everybody for the well wishes!


----------



## Jes

vardon_grip said:


> Thanks everybody for the well wishes!



we never doubted your talent for a second, vardy var var var. 

ps: apple seeds really DO taste like almonds. My Oma taught me that. It's old school.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Simple dinner the other night of baked chicken leftovers on top of salad with shredded Gruyere cheese and Italian dressing on top, some country fried potatoes on the side, and Fifi the kitty all up in our faces.


----------



## vardon_grip

Jes said:


> we never doubted your talent for a second, vardy var var var.
> 
> ps: apple seeds really DO taste like almonds. My Oma taught me that. It's old school.



That's what I hear about apple seeds. Its the cyanide part about apple seeds that has me rethinking my juicing apples w/o removing the seeds. 

...man, it's hard to breath and why can't I move my arms?


----------



## Jes

vardon_grip said:


> That's what I hear about apple seeds. ?



for some reason, i thought we were discussing apple seeds here in this thread. i must be high.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We had sausage, sauerkraut, extra onions and peppers, mustard, pretzels, and some sliced Gruyere cheese again for dinner last night. We split one lonely little bottle of beer found deep in the back of the fridge. It was really fabulous.


----------



## JeanC

Congrats Vardon!!! 

It is always a rush when someone likes the photos we've taken and pay money for them. I would love to get a job like that (of course I need a better camera). I sell some of my food pics on Zazzle and people have been buying them, so very cool 

Speaking of food pics, here is my latest. Tried my hand at grinding my own ground meat last night, in this case it was pork. Took some pork loin (lean) and ground it with some meat off of pork spare rib briskets (nicely fatty) and ran them thru my food processor on pulse. Came out nicely, tho next time I will pulse longer to get a finer grind. Seasoned with garlic seasoning and Old Bay and made patties. Baked in the oven, served on rolls and topped with creamy blue cheese:







:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:

Can't wait to do my own ground beef.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I made a red velvet cake yesterday. Yurned out really good here are some pictures..

Here are the cakes are they came out of the oven..I forgot to do what my mom told me. After you pull them out while they are still in the pan take another cake pan and push down that will take care of the rise in the middle. Oh well I just cut it off..lol..





I made home made Cream Cheese Icing. Here is a picture of that.





Here it is all done and iced..


----------



## SoVerySoft

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Here it is all done and iced..



oh my. looks great!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

SoVerySoft said:


> oh my. looks great!!!


It is.. so yummy.:eat2:


----------



## JeanC

MMMMMMMMMMM red velvet cake :eat2:

Sunday was a seriously low energy day, so the closest I got to cooking was nuking stuff up in the reactor.

We picked up some frozen chicken nuggets, meat balls, surimi, pita bread, crimini mushrooms and canned chickpeas.

Made hummus with the chickpeas and ate that with the pita bread:





Nuked up some homemade orange sauce:






Dipped the nuggets, meat balls, sliced criminis and surimi into the sauce:











I need to see about making up meatballs and keep them in the freezer for future meals like this. Going to look at doing ethnic spreads, this was very yummy.


----------



## bexy

Whats cream cheese icing like and how is it made hun? It looks awesome but I can't imagine the taste!


----------



## katorade

bexy said:


> Whats cream cheese icing like and how is it made hun? It looks awesome but I can't imagine the taste!



It's essentially an American buttercream style frosting made with half cream cheese and half butter rather than all butter. Cream cheese, butter, confectioner's sugar (icing sugar), milk, and a little vanilla are all you need.

The taste is similar to cheesecake, but a bit sweeter. The texture is dense and silky compared to a fluffier buttercream. Over on this side of the pond, it's typically used on carrot cake and red velvet (though not traditionally). It works well on most any cake, though, and a lot of people prefer its less sweet flavor to more sugary options. It's also deadly good on fresh fruit like strawberries, pears, and peaches.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

bexy said:


> Whats cream cheese icing like and how is it made hun? It looks awesome but I can't imagine the taste!


It's really good! I love it my fav kind of icing!



katorade said:


> It's essentially an American buttercream style frosting made with half cream cheese and half butter rather than all butter. Cream cheese, butter, confectioner's sugar (icing sugar), milk, and a little vanilla are all you need.
> 
> The taste is similar to cheesecake, but a bit sweeter. The texture is dense and silky compared to a fluffier buttercream. Over on this side of the pond, it's typically used on carrot cake and red velvet (though not traditionally). It works well on most any cake, though, and a lot of people prefer its less sweet flavor to more sugary options. It's also deadly good on fresh fruit like strawberries, pears, and peaches.


Yep just like she said it is fantastic!:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> It's really good! I love it my fav kind of icing!
> 
> 
> Yep just like she said it is fantastic!:eat2:



I love it too it's my favorite icing too because it's not too sweet.:eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

sugar and spice said:


> I love it too it's my favorite icing too because it's not too sweet.:eat2:


Yep that is why for me too!


----------



## mossystate

I just made some cream cheese frosting to smear on birthday cupcakes for the roomie. 

Mine comes out smooooth as silk and almost fluffy. As the cupcakes are a yellow cake ( a mix, which I am not crazy about because they have no ooomph to them and are too sweet...but...was quick, and fewer dishes to wash... ), I dumped in a bunch of unsweetened cocoa powder.

Really fantastic.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I personally love cream cheese frosting on chocolate cake. Also it is good if you add a touch more milk and make it a bit easier to spread. Then bake a big sugar cookie by using one of those premixed rolls. After the cookie bakes and cools, spread the cream cheese frosting on it like a pizza leaving a small edge all around. Then top with whatever sliced fruits that you like. It is great for a summer dessert. You just slice and eat like a pizza.


----------



## mossystate

DAB, I don't have an issue with spreading..at all..because my butter was reeeally soft, as was the cream cheese. In fact, tonight I did not add any milk. Maybe I am just...special. I think there could be a cream cheese frosting thread!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mossystate said:


> DAB, I don't have an issue with spreading..at all..because my butter was reeeally soft, as was the cream cheese. In fact, tonight I did not add any milk. Maybe I am just...special. I think there could be a cream cheese frosting thread!



Oh I definitely think that cream cheese needs to have its own thread. I think it should be added to the food pyramid as its own food group.:eat2:


----------



## fullagrace27

Surlysomething said:


> Just wow. :doh:



BRAVE:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

D_A_Bunny said:


> Oh I definitely think that cream cheese needs to have its own thread. I think it should be added to the food pyramid as its own food group.:eat2:



This actually sounds like a good thread idea.......you going to start it?


----------



## Sugar

Cinnamon lava cake


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky said:


> Cinnamon lava cake



Recipe please!! Or how/where do I find this??? :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lucky said:


> Cinnamon lava cake




Wow that does look good. Did you make it?

Reminds me of the cinnamon cake someone brought into work this week- so very sweet and moist :eat2:


----------



## Sugar

I bought a 4 pack that had 2 chocolate and 2 cinnamon cakes at Sam's Club in the bakery department...on markdown. 

I've been searching for a recipe online but I haven't found one. If I do I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lucky said:


> I bought a 4 pack that had 2 chocolate and 2 cinnamon cakes at Sam's Club in the bakery department...on markdown.
> 
> I've been searching for a recipe online but I haven't found one. If I do I'll be sure to post it.



Just knowing that it's a short drive to Sam's Club for me is good enough. Thanks


----------



## MissToodles

shrimp, green squash & yukon gold potatoes all sauteed with garlic (12 cloves worth!), red pepper flake in olive oil.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MissToodles said:


> shrimp, green squash & yukon gold potatoes all sauteed with garlic (12 cloves worth!), red pepper flake in olive oil.


OMG. YUM! :eat2:


----------



## biodieselman

Ris & I love to put on a good spread for our friends & our recent camping trip at Gaviota Beach was no exception. Our meal duties were divided up between us; Ris volunteered us for Saturday's diner.

We served hickory-smoked baby backribs & chicken with our homemade Jack Daniels BBQ sauce. We included baked potatoes, grilled corn and macaroni & cheese. For dessert I prepared bananas brulee.

We prepared as much ahead as we could. Ris uses an award-winning recipe from a Jack Daniels contest as a base for our homemade "Gentleman Chuck's Rare Tennessee Whiskey BBQ Sauce." Ris is the head chef & she's not telling  what all she put in the BBQ sauce, but I can tell you over half a pint of Gentleman Jack's twice-mellow rare Tennessee whiskey was added for flavor.

I started the coals for the smoker about noon using natural lump charcoal. The ribs went on at 1:00 pm, the chicken breasts at 2 & the drumsticks at 3pm. The combustion air was monitored to maintain about 170 degrees. A bucket of hickory chips which I had soaked overnight were added the last two hours for Tennessee hickory smoke flavor. The ribs were slow cooked for a total of six hours.




While I was being the pitmaster, Ris double wrapped the potatoes after coating them with a little bit of canola oil to keep the skins soft. Earlier she had silked fresh corn, leaving the husks on. I soaked them in a bucket of water to prevent them from burning. About 4pm, I buried the potatoes under the ashes in the fire ring & started a big bag of charcoal on top. Right before everything came together, I grilled the corn.




Ris had made up a couple of pans of macaroni & cheese using New York extra sharp cheddar & Gruyere. After defrosting all day, we baked the mac n' cheese in our trailer's oven.

I put the BBQ sauce on for the last hour.

Everything came together at 7pm, right before sundown as the evening cooled off. 




Dessert was very simple. Ris sliced ripe bananas in half & coated the cut side with sugar. I put them on a sheet pan & carmelized the sugar using a soldering torch. Bananas brulee! Sorry, no pictures. You'll have to check the Events forum to see if FA-Stan-Man posts the photos.


----------



## JeanC

Oh YUM!!!!! I want you guys to come and BBQ at my house


----------



## Goddess Patty

Totally impressive. I bet it was all so delicious. Can I come on your next camping trip??? :eat2:



biodieselman said:


> Ris & I love to put on a good spread for our friends & our recent camping trip at Gaviota Beach was no exception. Our meal duties were divided up between us; Ris volunteered us for Saturday's diner.
> 
> We served hickory-smoked baby backribs & chicken with our homemade Jack Daniels BBQ sauce. We included baked potatoes, grilled corn and macaroni & cheese. For dessert I prepared bananas brulee.
> 
> We prepared as much ahead as we could. Ris uses an award-winning recipe from a Jack Daniels contest as a base for our homemade "Gentleman Chuck's Rare Tennessee Whiskey BBQ Sauce." Ris is the head chef & she's not telling  what all she put in the BBQ sauce, but I can tell you over half a pint of Gentleman Jack's twice-mellow rare Tennessee whiskey was added for flavor.
> 
> I started the coals for the smoker about noon using natural lump charcoal. The ribs went on at 1:00 pm, the chicken breasts at 2 & the drumsticks at 3pm. The combustion air was monitored to maintain about 170 degrees. A bucket of hickory chips which I had soaked overnight were added the last two hours for Tennessee hickory smoke flavor. The ribs were slow cooked for a total of six hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was being the pitmaster, Ris double wrapped the potatoes after coating them with a little bit of canola oil to keep the skins soft. Earlier she had silked fresh corn, leaving the husks on. I soaked them in a bucket of water to prevent them from burning. About 4pm, I buried the potatoes under the ashes in the fire ring & started a big bag of charcoal on top. Right before everything came together, I grilled the corn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ris had made up a couple of pans of macaroni & cheese using New York extra sharp cheddar & Gruyere. After defrosting all day, we baked the mac n' cheese in our trailer's oven.
> 
> I put the BBQ sauce on for the last hour.
> 
> Everything came together at 7pm, right before sundown as the evening cooled off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert was very simple. Ris sliced ripe bananas in half & coated the cut side with sugar. I put them on a sheet pan & carmelized the sugar using a soldering torch. Bananas brulee! Sorry, no pictures. You'll have to check the Events forum to see if FA-Stan-Man posts the photos.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Totally impressive. I bet it was all so delicious. Can I come on your next camping trip??? :eat2:


Agreed. I want to show up, eat the food, and then leave and check in to a hotel. Is that a problem?  LOL


----------



## Risible

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Totally impressive. I bet it was all so delicious. Can I come on your next camping trip??? :eat2:



You're one to talk with your irresistible food spreads here, Patty!  We'd love to have you join us on our next camping trip - seriously! There's a group of us from So Cal (Bio and I, fa_man_stan and his family, and the newest addition to our little group BullseyeB and her family, plus whoever wants to join us!) who have travel trailers and we've done a few family-style group campouts, the latest at Gaviota Beach, above, which is just north of Santa Barbara.

You'd have to, of course, provide a meal - you'd probably be the most popular person there, what with your yummy-looking meals! :eat2: Daaaa-yum!


----------



## Goddess Patty

why thank you so much for the invite Ris. I dont have a travel trailer but i could rent one and then cook you all up something really special. i love cooking for others with my huge meals.
I was actually headed to Neverland Ranch on friday for the public memorial for Michael Jackson. but they have now unfortunately cancelled it. Im sad 
But yes keep me in mind for your next camping excursion.


----------



## JeanC

Finally got to go fishing on Monday, so I had fresh trout for dinner:






Got a bit silly. We'd picked up a couple pizzas on the way home from the lake as hubby doesn't like fish (silly boy, but that means more for me  ) and I wanted a couple slices to fill out dinner.

Sorry, I just HAD to:






 

Tuesday night I wanted just pasta, so I sort of recreated a dish I had last week at the Coeur d'Alene resort: Penne Gorgonzola with cream, Gorgonzola, marscapone, Parmesan, pesto and pine nuts. Seriously yummy. 

I didn't have marscapone, cream, Gorgonzola, pine nuts or pesto, so instead I made it with creamy blue cheese, goat milk cheese and Parmesan from the green can. A bit of olive oil and YUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goddess Patty

Porkchops marinated in olive oil, minced garlic, soy sauce and OJ. Had angel hair pasta with herbs and steamed broccoli with cheese. :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_4828.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Cut up porkloin with cream of mushroom soup, scalloped potatoes and corn 

View attachment IMG_4804.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Homemade chicken fried steak with country gravy, homemade mashed taters, green bean casserole and mac n cheese. this is what i made for fathers day. 

View attachment IMG_4811.JPG


----------



## Missy9579

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Homemade chicken fried steak with country gravy, homemade mashed taters, green bean casserole and mac n cheese. this is what i made for fathers day.




I will have a double helping, please!


----------



## sweet&fat

James and I went out to the beach this past weekend, and he made the most delicious BBQ items!







He made feta stuffed chicken breasts wrapped with bacon... so delicious!





And skewers of steak w/my mom's homemade bbq sauce.





Here's the crispy bacon-y goodness:





And the yummy cheesy inside:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

WANT. TO. BE. ON. BEACH. WITH. YOUR. JAMES.

and you too of course. That looks soooooooooo freaking good.


----------



## Surlysomething

sweet&fat said:


> James and I went out to the beach this past weekend, and he made the most delicious BBQ items!
> 
> 
> 
> He made feta stuffed chicken breasts wrapped with bacon... so delicious!
> 
> 
> And skewers of steak w/my mom's homemade bbq sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the crispy bacon-y goodness:
> 
> 
> And the yummy cheesy inside:



HOLY DELICIOUS! :eat2:


----------



## rainyday

Those chicken breasts look amazing! Looks like the feta inside is herbed. Is there a recipe or is it just a sprinkle of something? I like your version of cooking out!


----------



## Friday

Oh my word. That looks divine Sweet. Nice job James!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

sweet&fat said:


> James and I went out to the beach this past weekend, and he made the most delicious BBQ items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made feta stuffed chicken breasts wrapped with bacon... so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And skewers of steak w/my mom's homemade bbq sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the crispy bacon-y goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the yummy cheesy inside:



Oh my GOSH! That is beautiful! LOL! I have a whole hunk of Feta in the fridge, some chicken breasts....gotta go get me some bacon and I am def going to attempt making that! Looks delicious! :eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson

Fallenangel2904 said:


> ....gotta go get me some bacon....


OMG! You ran out of bacon? How did you every let that happen? Poor dear.


That does look wonderful. We will definitely be giving it a try.

- Jim


----------



## James

For those who are interested, the herb is oregano and its applied to the olive oil-coated chicken breasts with the feta chunks right at the beginning of the preparation.


----------



## JeanC

I am going to have to try the bacon wrapped chicken breasts, those look serious yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

James said:


> For those who are interested, the herb is oregano and its applied to the olive oil-coated chicken breasts with the feta chunks right at the beginning of the preparation.




good lord

I love the flavours of Greece :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW

My beer marinated fajitas!


----------



## EvilPrincess

I bought the Char-Grilla at the beginning of the summer but due to some extensive construction (my contractor was rebuilding my deck and felt that Char-Grilla needed a Taj - Ma - Grill) Tonight was my second run at firing up the beast and taking her for a spin... Bone in Ribeyes... 

Char-Grilla - complete with tin roof, and recessed lighting (on a dimmer switch just in case you are cooking a romantic dinner ) 






After spending 10 minutes figuring out how to light it (thank you friend for aswering the phone on the first ring and reminding me righty-tighty lefty-loosey) The corn and mushrooms are sacraficed





The ribeyes mid-grill 





Dinner - added a little butter to the corn - corn wrapper is used a a little boat to catch overflow melted butter for dipping. Warm potato salad with sour cream, butter, and a little dill .


----------



## JeanC

Yum! Those rib eyes look to die for. Got a recipe for the warm potato salad? I'm not a big fan of potato salad but yours sounds good.

Didn't do much cooking this weekend, too hot. But I did manage homemade sausage mcmuffins (or in my case, portobello mushroom garden burger mcmuffins):


----------



## rainyday

Yum, EP.

And that first pic looks like the crew of a starship is about to beam down and have tasty close encounters with the wondrous TajMah BBQ.


----------



## Rowan

sweet&fat said:


> James and I went out to the beach this past weekend, and he made the most delicious BBQ items!


You are SOOO lucky to have caught yourself a chef! *envious*


----------



## MisticalMisty

EvilPrincess said:


> Dinner - added a little butter to the corn - corn wrapper is used a a little boat to catch overflow melted butter for dipping. Warm potato salad with sour cream, butter, and a little dill .



I want that steak! However, that's not why I'm posting. I think my grandmother had one of those plates while I was growing up. I'll have to point my mom in this direction so she can verify.

Makes me think of my nana!


----------



## EvilPrincess

JeanC said:


> Yum! Those rib eyes look to die for. Got a recipe for the warm potato salad? I'm not a big fan of potato salad but yours sounds good.


 
Steamed about 3/4 of a pound of quartered red new potatoes, drained them and tossed with about 1/4 stick of butter and 1/4 cup sourcream, sea salt, fresh ground pepper, and about two tablespoons of dill. Serve warm. Think about it like you would a baked potato, sometimes I add shredded cheese, or bacon, or other veggies. 



rainyday said:


> Yum, EP.
> 
> And that first pic looks like the crew of a starship is about to beam down and have tasty close encounters with the wondrous TajMah BBQ.


 
I would agree, the light factor makes grilling at night fun. The neighbors get to witness me in all of my pajama clad glory cooking at 9 or 10 pm. 



MisticalMisty said:


> I want that steak! However, that's not why I'm posting. I think my grandmother had one of those plates while I was growing up. I'll have to point my mom in this direction so she can verify.
> 
> Makes me think of my nana!


 
The pattern is Franciscan Apple it has apples and the entire rim is painted like tree branches- (the more common Franciscan pattern is the Pink Desert Rose) For my birthday a lovely friend gave me 4 full place settings to go with my new red kitchen.


----------



## bigsexy920

Princess, the first pic in your grouping looks like an alter - I guess in a way it is -but for food.


----------



## smithnwesson

Just biscuits and a little butter.


----------



## bigsexy920

all they need is honey ---uuummmmm


----------



## JeanC

One thing about involuntary vegetarianism is I get to figure out how to have my favorite foods but not nake them with meat.







I made refritos on Sunday and used them for fried tacos for dinner last night and today's lunch. I reheated them in the toaster oven and while not as crisp as they were last night, quite tasty.


----------



## JeanC

One thing about involuntary vegetarianism is I get to figure out how to have my favorite foods but not nake them with meat.






I made refritos on Sunday and used them for fried tacos for dinner last night and today's lunch. I reheated them in the toaster oven and while not as crisp as they were last night, quite tasty.


----------



## Sugar

So this wasn't everyday but it wasn't a restaurant...it was better. I missed out on a a few pics and truthfully I couldn't pronounce the vast majority of what we enjoyed last night. It was spectacular!

My camera phone is crappy...hopefully my friend with the iPhone will post his soon so I can share.

The flavors were so well done and delicate but flavorful. There were a couple of first courses, but they were devoured before I could get a pic! 

This one meal has made me want to visit China now...and before last night I could have lived my whole life without ever thinking about Asia again.

This is fish bones that were cooked very very slowly in oil for several hours. Apparently something happens to the calcium that makes it not nearly as fatty as it seems.






This is a tuna tar tar with octopus suckers and caviar. 






This is some sort of fish that had hot fish stock poured over it and other stuff then quick cooked with a torch.






This was the finale...grilled mackerel, asparagus and bok choy two ways.


----------



## HottiMegan

I had some brown bananas and some blueberries that were about to be too mushy to eat. So what did i do? I threw them into a bowl with some applesauce, flour and baking soda. It turned into two loaves of yummer banana blueberry bread! It was an experiment that i didn't know if it would turn out and it did. We gobbled down both loaves in an evening


----------



## goldilocks829

HottiMegan said:


> I had some brown bananas and some blueberries that were about to be too mushy to eat. So what did i do? I threw them into a bowl with some applesauce, flour and baking soda. It turned into two loaves of yummer banana blueberry bread! It was an experiment that i didn't know if it would turn out and it did. We gobbled down both loaves in an evening





This looks so moist and yummy! I called my husband in to beg him to bake us a loaf!


----------



## HottiMegan

I hope he made you some


----------



## Goddess Patty

Onion bagel sandwich with mayo, ham, swiss, red onion, avocado and tomatoes. served with spaghetti salad and stax plain chips. :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_5344.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Homemade chicken mole, potato salad and spanish rice with flour tortillas 

View attachment IMG_5152.JPG


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ordered in from L&L Bbq..Had chicken katsu, bbq chicken and their wonderful macaroni salad :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_5269.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Onion bagel sandwich with mayo, ham, swiss, red onion, avocado and tomatoes. served with spaghetti salad and stax plain chips. :eat2:



What is spaghetti salad?


----------



## Goddess Patty

its 16 oz. spaghetti noodles, with one chopped cucumber and one half chopped red onion. mix all together with a 16 oz. italian dressing and one jar of salad supreme seasoning. chill for an hour and serve. its good stuff. :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> its 16 oz. spaghetti noodles, with one chopped cucumber and one half chopped red onion. mix all together with a 16 oz. italian dressing and one jar of salad supreme seasoning. chill for an hour and serve. its good stuff. :eat2:



That does sound good Patty and easy to make. Salad spreme seasoning I assume can be found in the produce isle?


----------



## supersoup

LillyBBBW said:


> That does sound good Patty and easy to make. Salad spreme seasoning I assume can be found in the produce isle?



usually the spice aisle!

my mama makes this all the time, but hers is a bit different. come summertime, we always have 3 or 4 bottles of salad supreme on hand, haha.


----------



## Chef

http://perfectpinch.com/product-SaladSupreme.html


----------



## Carl1h

Shrimp and coriander in a coconut curry (also known as tonight's dinner).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> its 16 oz. spaghetti noodles, with one chopped cucumber and one half chopped red onion. mix all together with a 16 oz. italian dressing and one jar of salad supreme seasoning. chill for an hour and serve. its good stuff. :eat2:




Ahhhhhhhhh pasta salad- but with spaghetti instead of penne!  
Chopped tomato is probably really good in that, too.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last nights dinner....
Wet Pork burritos with spanish rice and refried beans 

View attachment IMG_5429.JPG


----------



## Angellore

I made this lamb dish the other night. The recipe is here. It was the most tender lamb I have ever tasted and the gravy was out of this world. I used a half leg of lamb and served it with mashed potatoes and carrots. Perfect.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last nights dinner. Homemade ground beef tacos, chilequilas and refried beans with cheese.
Im starting to think I eat alot of mexican food. :eat1: 

View attachment IMG_5484.JPG


----------



## shinyapple

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last nights dinner. Homemade ground beef tacos, chilequilas and refried beans with cheese.
> Im starting to think I eat alot of mexican food. :eat1:



Oh wow, Patty! I love love love chilequilas and I miss them since leaving SoCal. Would you mind sharing the recipe? It seems like it would be one of those things that is deceptively simple, but there is some tricky element to make it right!

Thanks :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles

I previously made this particular tofu recipe about a year ago but never made it until now because of the mushrooms. Now I love mushrooms, but their flavor doesn't blend well with a slightly sweet peanut sauce. I replaced them with carrots and bingo, a winner. Also didn't want to run out and buy honey, so I used (real) maple syrup instead. On the side is rice and a simple cucumber salad with toasted sesame seeds, rice vinegar, salt and sugar.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Miss Toodles....please tell me more about your cucumber salad? Do you marinate it or just toss the ingredients together? What is the over-all taste of it?


----------



## MissToodles

I prefer it sitting in the fridge for a few hours. the cucumbers really absorb the vinegar yet they still retain that refreshing crunch. I used English style cucumber (they're really long, shrink-wrapped, tend not to have many seeds) but prefer kirby cucumbers, they're much more flavorful. it's just difficult to find a cucumber without wax on the skin and was feeling lazy when I made it.


----------



## mossystate

That is a true taste of summer...cukes salads! I love them with sweet, white, onions. I have regretted eating as much as I have. *L*


----------



## goldilocks829

mossystate said:


> That is a true taste of summer...cukes salads! I love them with sweet, white, onions. I have regretted eating as much as I have. *L*



I was watching Barefoot Contessa and she made this recipe. It looked SOOOOO good. Thought someone might want to try it. 

*Creamy Cucumber Salad*

Ingredients

4-5 hothouse cucumbers, thinly sliced (4 pounds) 
2 small red onions, thinly sliced in half rounds 
kosher salt 
4 cups plain yogurt 
1 cup sour cream 
2 tablespoons champagne vinegar or white wine vinegar 
1/2 cup minced fresh dill 
1 1/2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper 

Directions

Mix the cucumbers, red onions, and 1 1/2 tablespoons of salt in a bowl. Pour them into a colander and suspend it over a bowl. Wrap the bowl and colander with plastic wrap, and place in the refrigerator to drain for at least 4 hours or overnight. Discard the liquid that collects in the bowl. 

Pour the yogurt into a sieve lined with a paper towel and suspend it over another bowl. Wrap the bowl and sieve in plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 4 hours or overnight. Discard the liquid that collects in the second bowl. 

When the cucumbers are ready, roll them up in paper towels or a kitchen towel and press the towel lightly to remove most of the liquid. Place the cucumbers and yogurt in a large bowl with the sour cream, vinegar, dill, 2 teaspoons salt, and the pepper. Toss well and refrigerate for a few hours to allow the flavors to blend. Sprinkle with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 teaspoon pepper and serve chilled.


----------



## mossystate

goldilocks829 said:


> I was watching Barefoot Contessa and she made this recipe. It looked SOOOOO good. Thought someone might want to try it.



I have made one just like that. It IS really delicious, when I don't like my normal cuke salad that is not creamy. And that recipe serves one.....right?


----------



## katorade

Another really tasty variant of that salad is to use a hot pepper vinegar. My dad makes his own when he has a surplus of peppers in his garden. I can't tell you how fantastic the combination of sour/spicy/creamy is with the cool, fresh sweetness of cucumbers and dill.:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Here's Alex's birthday cake and the aftermath of his own cake.


----------



## sunnie1653

Megan he is SUCH a cutie.  He looks skinny like my Katelyn does. LOL! He's adorable! I can't believe he's a year old already. WHERE does the time go????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Very beautiful child Megan! Good looking cake, too! What kind?


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very beautiful child Megan! Good looking cake, too! What kind?



It's a bonnie butter cake with canned chocolate frosting.


----------



## HottiMegan

sunnie1653 said:


> Megan he is SUCH a cutie.  He looks skinny like my Katelyn does. LOL! He's adorable! I can't believe he's a year old already. WHERE does the time go????



Thanks  I can't believe a year went by either. He's 75% for weight but 90th for height, so he's a little on the thin side. Those thighs are deceiving  he has the fattest little legs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A sauteed seafood mix of calamari, scallops and shrimp on top of stir-fried vegetables and steamed rice. 

View attachment DSCI0001.JPG


----------



## SuperMishe

HottiMegan said:


> Here's Alex's birthday cake and the aftermath of his own cake.



I hope you scrapbook Megan, because these pics would make a great layout!! Adorable!!


----------



## HottiMegan

SuperMishe said:


> I hope you scrapbook Megan, because these pics would make a great layout!! Adorable!!



I do scrapbook. Well. Once a year or so. I haven't done any since before Alex was born.. He's a little into getting stuff that's not his. I have a 2 inch pile of photos printed up for scrapping him when i get an opportunity


----------



## vardon_grip

Dulce de Leche Ice Cream w/ Toasted Cayenne Almonds






With the summer in full swing here in southern California, I needed to make a cool treat to help alleviate the heat. I started with a can of sweetened condensed milk and cooked it down until it was a thick, deep brown to make the dulce de leche. I then mixed it with some scalded milk and added a pinch of salt and a few drops of vanilla extract and put it the refrigerator. While the mixture was chilling, I melted some butter in a pan and tossed in some raw almonds, a dash of cayenne pepper and brown sugar. I popped the coated almonds in an oven for several minutes to toast them. After chilling, I added some heavy cream and processed the liquid mixture in an ice cream maker. After it was finished, I folded the cayenne almonds into the soft ice cream and then put it in the freezer to set.

The dulce de leche ice cream is smooth and creamy and makes you think of caramel when you taste it. The flavor and the texture is balanced by the sweet, spicy and crunchy almonds. It was delicious!


----------



## Goddess Patty

From the description and the pic, I can almost taste this vardon.
Great job!
But now I want some. :eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Dulce de Leche Ice Cream w/ Toasted Cayenne Almonds
> 
> 
> With the summer in full swing here in southern California, I needed to make a cool treat to help alleviate the heat. I started with a can of sweetened condensed milk and cooked it down until it was a thick, deep brown to make the dulce de leche.




You killed me with the thought of homemade dulce de leche...the picture was just cruel! :eat2:

Delicious looking, sounding....as always.


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> You killed me with the thought of homemade dulce de leche...the picture was just cruel! :eat2:
> 
> Delicious looking, sounding....as always.





Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> From the description and the pic, I can almost taste this vardon.
> Great job!
> But now I want some. :eat1:



Thank you very much ladies!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I made home made marinara and meatballs...we had meatball subs tonight..

Rob will have spaghetti and meatballs for lunch this week..

Some of the sauce will be reserved for french bread pizza's this week and the rest is going in the freezer!

Now...on to tonight's yummy goodness 

Before Cheese
View attachment 68424


After Cheese
View attachment 68425


After baking!!!!!
View attachment 68426


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> I made home made marinara and meatballs...we had meatball subs tonight..
> 
> Rob will have spaghetti and meatballs for lunch this week..
> 
> Some of the sauce will be reserved for french bread pizza's this week and the rest is going in the freezer!
> 
> Now...on to tonight's yummy goodness
> 
> Before Cheese
> View attachment 68424
> 
> 
> After Cheese
> View attachment 68425
> 
> 
> After baking!!!!!
> View attachment 68426



_swoon.....!_


----------



## MisticalMisty

Lasagna and Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## bigsexy920

Thanks Misty, ive been waiting to see a post on here - I love everyones pics. 

Your meal looks so good - I havent has a stuffed mushroom in ages.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bigsexy920 said:


> Thanks Misty, ive been waiting to see a post on here - I love everyones pics.
> 
> Your meal looks so good - I havent has a stuffed mushroom in ages.



I concur...and I'm mad that I can't rep her for stuffed mushrooms AND lasagna right now :doh:


----------



## toni

I got her for you, GEF.

That looks sooooooooooooo good!


----------



## smithnwesson

Hell yes. I got her too. That deserves more than one. Yummy!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Wow..thanks everyone  If you haven't made my mushrooms..you should.

They are the bomb!


----------



## bigsexy920

I know that recipe is on here somewhere - maybe Ill buy everything and make them at my moms. - Let me look for that recipe.


* found it - gonna try them


----------



## LillyBBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Wow..thanks everyone  If you haven't made my mushrooms..you should.
> 
> They are the bomb!





bigsexy920 said:


> I know that recipe is on here somewhere - maybe Ill buy everything and make them at my moms. - Let me look for that recipe.
> 
> 
> * found it - gonna try them



Could somebody point to where this recipe is? Not that I have a snowball's chance in hell of being able to make this myself but it doesn't hurt to look.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Found it for ya... fortunately "mushrooms" is not a commonly-used word, even on the Foodee board, and easy to search for. 

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=547727&postcount=261

Looks yummy!


----------



## bigsexy920

It looks really easy Lilly. I sent the list of stuff to my mom so i am going to make them down there for everyone this weekend. I cant wait to taste them



LillyBBBW said:


> Could somebody point to where this recipe is? Not that I have a snowball's chance in hell of being able to make this myself but it doesn't hurt to look.


----------



## MisticalMisty

LillyBBBW said:


> Could somebody point to where this recipe is? Not that I have a snowball's chance in hell of being able to make this myself but it doesn't hurt to look.



Lilly, the hardest part about these mushrooms is frying the sausage and dicing the onion. If you can do that, you can do it.

I promise. I promise you!!

I'll walk you through it via a PM if you want me too! Just send me a message.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Found it for ya... fortunately "mushrooms" is not a commonly-used word, even on the Foodee board, and easy to search for.
> 
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=547727&postcount=261
> 
> Looks yummy!





bigsexy920 said:


> It looks really easy Lilly. I sent the list of stuff to my mom so i am going to make them down there for everyone this weekend. I cant wait to taste them





MisticalMisty said:


> Lilly, the hardest part about these mushrooms is frying the sausage and dicing the onion. If you can do that, you can do it.
> 
> I promise. I promise you!!
> 
> I'll walk you through it via a PM if you want me too! Just send me a message.



Thank you ladies!  I have to leave for the rest of the week. Work related, but I'm going to try these as soon as I get back.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Low carbing it again *sigh*

At least it was a tasty meal 

Green Beans, Mushrooms and smothered steak


----------



## mybluice

MisticalMisty said:


> Low carbing it again *sigh*
> 
> At least it was a tasty meal
> 
> Green Beans, Mushrooms and smothered steak



Wow...that looks good too!:eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

mybluice said:


> Wow...that looks good too!:eat2:



Thanks...it was supposed to be that with roasted garlic mashed potatoes...


----------



## bigsexy920

I can see how mashed would go well with that meal but it looks pretty good to me just like that - You got a good color on the mushrooms too. 

ps. love the plates


----------



## intraultra

MisticalMisty said:


> Low carbing it again *sigh*
> 
> At least it was a tasty meal
> 
> Green Beans, Mushrooms and smothered steak



I want to go to your house for dinner...everything I've seen you post is right up my alley!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm with Misty....we all need some taters now and again :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

bigsexy920 said:


> I can see how mashed would go well with that meal but it looks pretty good to me just like that - You got a good color on the mushrooms too.
> 
> ps. love the plates


Thank you! My 30th b-day present to myself last year...got them at Target.



intraultra said:


> I want to go to your house for dinner...everything I've seen you post is right up my alley!


Thank you! I hope you think that as I start getting rid of the carbs! lol


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm with Misty....we all need some taters now and again :wubu:


I actually took all my potatoes..frozen and fresh, all my boxes of pastas and rice dishes to my friend's house. My house is completely carb free-well minus fruits and veggies.

I had 1/2 a dozen tamales for dinner..lol...counting down until Sunday. I've decided that's when I'll get seriously serious.


----------



## MissToodles

have you tried making mashed cauliflower? it's actually not terrible and vegetable haters will eat it. I used to add cream cheese, margarine and roasted pepper and a hardy dash of salt & pepper. don't even need to bother with fresh, just save yourself the trouble and buy the frozen kind.


----------



## Gingembre

MissToodles said:


> have you tried making mashed cauliflower? it's actually not terrible and vegetable haters will eat it. I used to add cream cheese, margarine and roasted pepper and a hardy dash of salt & pepper. don't even need to bother with fresh, just save yourself the trouble and buy the frozen kind.



I second this....I try to low-carb quite often and the cauliflower has become invaluable! You can also use cauliflower to make RICE...use a blender on some raw (fresh) cauliflower until it gets into rice sized bitss. Then put in a dish with a little water, cover and microwave for a couple of minutes. Took me a bit of practice to get it right but it's a really good rice substitute - I served it to my family with some curry dolloped over it and most of them didnt even notice they werent eating white rice. Crazy, but true! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MissToodles said:


> have you tried making mashed cauliflower? it's actually not terrible and vegetable haters will eat it. I used to add cream cheese, margarine and roasted pepper and a hardy dash of salt & pepper. don't even need to bother with fresh, just save yourself the trouble and buy the frozen kind.





Gingembre said:


> I second this....I try to low-carb quite often and the cauliflower has become invaluable! You can also use cauliflower to make RICE...use a blender on some raw (fresh) cauliflower until it gets into rice sized bitss. Then put in a dish with a little water, cover and microwave for a couple of minutes. Took me a bit of practice to get it right but it's a really good rice substitute - I served it to my family with some curry dolloped over it and most of them didnt even notice they werent eating white rice. Crazy, but true! :bow:




Good ideas- I love cauliflower- yum!


----------



## bigsexy920

FYI - made the mushrooms and they were a big hit, everyone lobed them.


----------



## rainyday

Sounds like a fun but messy dinner party!


----------



## bigsexy920

by lobed I mean LOVED LOL - yes lobbing them would have been rather messy.


----------



## MisticalMisty

bigsexy920 said:


> FYI - made the mushrooms and they were a big hit, everyone lobed them.



yay! I'm so glad that everyone enjoyed them.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Chicken and Cheese Quesadilla - Breaking in the new pan. To finish it off, a little dollop  of sour cream and a little salsa.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Whoa...nice! And that's quite a dollop - a good start  And that looks YUMMY.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EvilPrincess said:


> Chicken and Cheese Quesadilla - Breaking in the new pan. To finish it off, a little dollop  of sour cream and a little salsa.




Yum.......yum............YUM!! Good eating there Lady  :bow:


----------



## sweet&fat

James made me some incredible cheese, bacon, and jalapeño grits. 

SO GOOD. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

sweet&fat said:


> James made me some incredible cheese, bacon, and jalapeño grits.
> 
> SO GOOD. :eat2:



holy crap. recipe, please? and I may have to start eating grits!


----------



## Isa

sweet&fat said:


> James made me some incredible cheese, bacon, and jalapeño grits.
> 
> SO GOOD. :eat2:



I love grits and those look delish. Well done James!


----------



## Friday

Isa said:


> I love grits and those look delish. Well done James!



Now how would a Brit know about grits? Most Yankees don't know diddly about grits! Obviously though, James does because those look delicious.


----------



## HottiMegan

I saw the Fat Free Vegan post a photo of it earlier this week and it appealed to me. She takes yummy food porn pics. The recipe? Creamy Zucchini and Basil Soup
oh mah gawd!! It is sooooo delicious!! Very healthy and easy as pie!  (okay, well pie isn't easy or eat to live) It's a blender soup and it is sooo delish! I know that my pics don't do it justice because i don't have pretty garnishes on it and a nice bowl to display it but the recipe link has some yummy pics! It is creamy and yummy.


----------



## mpls_girl26

HottiMegan said:


> I saw the Fat Free Vegan post a photo of it earlier this week and it appealed to me. She takes yummy food porn pics. The recipe? Creamy Zucchini and Basil Soup
> oh mah gawd!! It is sooooo delicious!! Very healthy and easy as pie!  (okay, well pie isn't easy or eat to live) It's a blender soup and it is sooo delish! I know that my pics don't do it justice because i don't have pretty garnishes on it and a nice bowl to display it but the recipe link has some yummy pics! It is creamy and yummy.



That looks YUMMY!


----------



## vardon_grip

HottiMegan said:


> Creamy Zucchini and Basil Soup



Looks Great! Excellent job.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I saw the Fat Free Vegan post a photo of it earlier this week and it appealed to me. She takes yummy food porn pics. The recipe? Creamy Zucchini and Basil Soup
> oh mah gawd!! It is sooooo delicious!! Very healthy and easy as pie!  (okay, well pie isn't easy or eat to live) It's a blender soup and it is sooo delish! I know that my pics don't do it justice because i don't have pretty garnishes on it and a nice bowl to display it but the recipe link has some yummy pics! It is creamy and yummy.



Wow that looks yummy, and I'm not even vegan. And it's low carb too! Seems fairly easy to pull off. I'm adding it to my recipe pool. :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

MisticalMisty said:


> Lasagna and Stuffed Mushrooms



OMG that looks heavenly! unfortunatley having my gallbladder out less than a week ago, i don't think that would sit too well with me! boohoo!


----------



## MisticalMisty

ChubbyBubbles said:


> OMG that looks heavenly! unfortunatley having my gallbladder out less than a week ago, i don't think that would sit too well with me! boohoo!



Thanks..I can't have it anymore either!

Ok..now for what was on the menu for lunch today. Grilled some brats on the indoor grill and roasted a head of cauliflower in the oven in a foil packet. I'll post the recipe for the cauliflower if anyone wants it. Just let me know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm interested in the cauliflower recipe please


----------



## MisticalMisty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm interested in the cauliflower recipe please



I'll post it in the low carb recipe thread!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll post it in the low carb recipe thread!




THanks  .


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow that looks yummy, and I'm not even vegan. And it's low carb too! Seems fairly easy to pull off. I'm adding it to my recipe pool. :eat2:



It was really easy. Its going to be a regular here. It's yummy. Max ate two bowls of it too! So it's kid friendly!



vardon_grip said:


> Looks Great! Excellent job.



Thank you  it was super delicious, i wish we had leftovers but we were scraping the pan for more last night 



mpls_girl26 said:


> That looks YUMMY!



It's probably my favorite veggie soup I've ever had  And I'm a picky eater this was so good!


----------



## mpls_girl26

HottiMegan said:


> It was really easy. Its going to be a regular here. It's yummy. Max ate two bowls of it too! So it's kid friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably my favorite veggie soup I've ever had  And I'm a picky eater this was so good!




It would probably freeze great as well. Question though....what the heck is nutritional yeast?


----------



## HottiMegan

I honestly dont know what it is. But it shows up in a lot of "health food" recipes. It looks like fish food flakes and i can get it in the bulk section of my grocery store. I got last nights at the local health food store because i was there and getting fake chicken broth.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> I honestly dont know what it is. But it shows up in a lot of "health food" recipes. It looks like fish food flakes and i can get it in the bulk section of my grocery store. I got last nights at the local health food store because i was there and getting fake chicken broth.



My friend used to buy it from the bulk bins of the health food co-op across the street from where we used to work together. She would sprinkle it on popcorn or salad....and OMG did it add some wonderful flavor!


----------



## HottiMegan

My sister in law loved to sprinkle it on her toast every morning. I used to add it to my salads while i was on eat to live because it was a good source of some vitamin that i was lacking being a vegan. I can't remember which vitamin though


----------



## D_A_Bunny

bigsexy920 said:


> FYI - made the mushrooms and they were a big hit, everyone loved them.





MisticalMisty said:


> yay! I'm so glad that everyone enjoyed them.



I made the mushrooms too Misty and they were delish. Easy to make and very tasty. The mixture was good even before it was baked with the mushrooms.

And just as a side note; as my husband was stirring all of the ingredients together for me while I prepped the mushrooms, he said "Oh, you're putting cream cheese in this too." I said, "It is part of the recipe, I didn't *decide* to add it." (Note: I find ways to add cream cheese to a lot of foods). Once he tasted it, he commented that the cream cheese was definitely a part of the yumminess.


----------



## mszwebs

Sorry for the iffy picture, but I give you...

View attachment 9133_602399465173_69203131_35477136_985756_n.jpg


S'MORES BROWNIES!!!!


----------



## mybluice

I am definitely going to try the cauliflower recipe...thanks Misty you make some delish looking meals.




MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks..I can't have it anymore either!
> 
> Ok..now for what was on the menu for lunch today. Grilled some brats on the indoor grill and roasted a head of cauliflower in the oven in a foil packet. I'll post the recipe for the cauliflower if anyone wants it. Just let me know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> Sorry for the iffy picture, but I give you...
> 
> View attachment 70548
> 
> 
> S'MORES BROWNIES!!!!



Good stuff! Hard to make?


----------



## mszwebs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good stuff! Hard to make?



I didn't make them...BUT...

It's brownie mix with graham crackers mixed in and baked.

A light and creamy chocolate frosting sprinkled with marshmallows, chocolate chips and more graham crackers.

That's it. 

Hopefully if someone else makes them, they won't look like they were pulled from Monique's couch cushions.


----------



## MisticalMisty

mybluice said:


> I am definitely going to try the cauliflower recipe...thanks Misty you make some delish looking meals.



Thanks babe..I wish they were delish to me..LOL


----------



## mszwebs

mszwebs said:


> I didn't make them...BUT...
> 
> It's brownie mix with graham crackers mixed in and baked.
> 
> A light and creamy chocolate frosting sprinkled with marshmallows, chocolate chips and more graham crackers.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Hopefully if someone else makes them, they won't look like they were pulled from Monique's couch cushions.



Marshmallow fluff and chocolate frosting mixed together, by the way. Found that out today.


----------



## Friday

This is how the baked chicken turned out IdahoCyn...







The 'stuff' in the bottom of the pan started as a layer of 1/2" diced sweet onion and several cloves of garlic finely chopped and tossed with a little olive oil. Then mostly in the middle I put celery stalks, quartered 'shrooms, a lemons worth of thin wedges and two fresh picked, 8" sprigs of rosemary. Poured in a little water so they wouldn't burn. Then I laid the chicken halves on top. With a mortar and pestle I crushed another garlic clove with some minced rosemary and Kosher salt, then added olive oil and the juice from a couple of those lemon wedges and used that to baste the chicken. I think the salt is what give the skin that crackle finish sort of look. I didn't use any other salt so it wasn't too much and it was yummy.

All the veggies cooked down soupy and helped steam flavor up into the chicken. I skimmed some of the juice to add to chicken broth for gravy, tossed the rosemary, lemons and limp celery and saved the onions, 'shrooms and juice for the chicken and noodles. Probably throw the leftover gravy in too. I'll have to supplement with some tenders because we ate 3/4's of the 5lb bird. LOL So much for simmering a carcass for stock.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> This is how the baked chicken turned out IdahoCyn...



Wow that looks so good! That is the same leg thigh I was calling dibs on when I saw your pictures.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Variation #130987 on sustenance cookery/stretching $ spent on organic products. This time a kind of pilaf. Very good.

View attachment 70897

- Over fairly high heat thoroughly brown one pound ground beef (92% lean) in olive oil w/ s&p and fresh thyme leaves, chopped
- Add c. 1/4 lb./package whole wheat spaghetti, broken up in as small pieces as possible, and brown/sautee, stirring constantly
- Add 2 c. Lundberg Countrywild rice (great stuff) and sautee/toast, stirring constantly
- Stir in 2 T tomato paste and big glug of Worcestershire sauce
- Add 4 c. chicken stock, as well as oregano, paprika, a bay leaf, and one more whole sprig of thyme...make sure nothing's sticking to the bottom, thoroughly combine
- Bring to boil, turn down heat, simmer covered for 45-50 min 
- Remove from heat, remove bay leaf & thyme, fluff a bit, let stand 10 min or so
- Serve with Greek yoghurt!

Easy to keep in fridge and reheat (unlike most white rice). Would have benefitted from some wine or beer in the sauteeing stage but all I could find in the fridge was an ancient bottle of prosecco. Also: it's good to check mid-way to see if there's enough liquid. Also: I shoulda browned the pasta longer (classic mistake), and maybe used thinner pasta, but you know...whatever. Hurry hurry. Also: shallots or onion would also be good in this, added early in process.


----------



## DeniseW

HottiMegan said:


> My sister in law loved to sprinkle it on her toast every morning. I used to add it to my salads while i was on eat to live because it was a good source of some vitamin that i was lacking being a vegan. I can't remember which vitamin though



B12(sorry for being so late, I just read this)


----------



## Friday

A glug of Worcestershire. That's my kind of measuring. I know exactly what a glug is but have to measure to get a Tbsp. It looks yummy Liz.


----------



## EvilPrincess

mszwebs said:


> Marshmallow fluff and chocolate frosting mixed together


:wubu: poetry...


----------



## rainyday

Friday said:


> The 'stuff' in the bottom of the pan started as a layer of 1/2" diced sweet onion and several cloves of garlic finely chopped and tossed with a little olive oil. Then mostly in the middle I put celery stalks, quartered 'shrooms, a lemons worth of thin wedges and two fresh picked, 8" sprigs of rosemary. Poured in a little water so they wouldn't burn. Then I laid the chicken halves on top. With a mortar and pestle I crushed another garlic clove with some minced rosemary and Kosher salt, then added olive oil and the juice from a couple of those lemon wedges and used that to baste the chicken. I think the salt is what give the skin that crackle finish sort of look. I didn't use any other salt so it wasn't too much and it was yummy.


Just endorsing Ms. Friday's chicken recipe! Made it tonight with chicken legs instead of a whole chicken (with a last minute phone call to her asking for the magic oven temp setting--300) and it was delicious. I was a little overcautious with the salt and garlic and overzealous with the lemon, so I'll change that next time. And there will be a next time. Keeper recipe. Thanks, Friday. :kiss2:


ETA: Mine did not come out looking nearly as pretty as yours browning wise, Friday, likely because I pulled the skin off my chicken legs beforehand. I also kept foil over the dish until half-way through cooking. Did you go foil-less the whole way through?


----------



## Friday

Yeah I did go foil-less and I would definitely leave the skin on even if you remove it before eating. Keeps the meat moister. I think I'd try it with thighs instead of legs. Might cook more evenly. You could throw carrots and taters in and call it dinner too.

We'll definitely be on a roast chicken kick for a while. So many variations. I want to try a baste of honey, butter, garlic and OJ concentrate on the split chicken method with the aromatics underneath.

I can't WAIT 'til I'm free and my time is my own. I'll be a cookin' little fool. :happy:


----------



## rainyday

The thing about leaving the skin on and then taking it off before eating is you lose all the basting flavor. I think it did affect the browning though. I'm just not a skin fan unless it's really thin and crispy, otherwise it's kind of gross.

And yeah, I think thighs would would better. I had a bunch of legs to use up because I came across a good sale on them.

I haven't done much roasting of meat while sitting on stuff, but I'm starting to think I like it! The one thing I make that way is cornish game hens where I sit them over a brown/wild rice mix that has mushrooms, feta, olives and pine nuts in it.


----------



## Friday

That skin did come out lovely crisp, the salt in the baste I think. Just leave the skin on one and see if you like it maybe.


----------



## SocialbFly

I visited Ris and Bio for the weekend and Ris made me a lovely dinner of asparagus ravioli in a cream sauce, fresh green beans, steak, fresh corn, a yummy squash i can't spell and fresh bread sticks, then home made german chocolate cake for dessert...the next day for late lunch, she made the same squash (that i cant spell...kabocha? oh wait, that is correct "Kabocha is commonly called Japanese pumpkin") and some fresh home made bread. I can't tell you how good it was....Yummy!!!!!! 

View attachment dee.jpg


View attachment dinner.jpg


View attachment cake.jpg


View attachment bread.jpg


View attachment soup.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

SocialbFly said:


> I visited Ris and Bio for the weekend and Ris made me a lovely dinner of asparagus ravioli in a cream sauce, fresh green beans, steak, fresh corn, a yummy squash i can't spell and fresh bread sticks, then home made german chocolate cake for dessert...the next day for late lunch, she made the same squash (that i cant spell...kabocha? oh wait, that is correct "Kabocha is commonly called Japanese pumpkin") and some fresh home made bread. I can't tell you how good it was....Yummy!!!!!!



Ok first of all, Ris looks absolutely RAVISHING! Now that we're clear on that, I love everything I'm seeing. Lucky girl! :wubu:


----------



## jamie

I know these are not photos from a homemade meal, but I have had no time to cook lately, and we usually eat out when we do have time anyhow - so technically, everyday food pics .

A little sushi place opened up around the corner from us about a year ago. It is hands down my favorite place to eat, and that is mostly due to the soup below. It is a bowl of comfort and deliciousness.

First, a tofu dish that the boy always gets. It sounds like Adamoshie - but I can't remember how to spell it:






Second, our sushi order: him - avocado and cucumber rolls me - the NY Kosher roll (salmon, cream cheese sushi that is then tempura battered)





Third, "the soup" - I know it is just ramen, and I pick off all the stuff on the top, but it is the best thing:





And they top all the meals off with a lovely sliver of pineapple that taste a little coconuty - yum:





The other highlight to my weekend - fresh baked sourdough bread from some church ladies at a local festival....perfection:


----------



## vardon_grip

jamie said:


> First, a tofu dish that the boy always gets. It sounds like Adamoshie - but I can't remember how to spell it:



It looks like Agedashi Tofu


----------



## vardon_grip

Fall is upon us in Southern California, yet summer is putting up a valiant effort to stick around a few more days. I wanted to do a little grilling before the days and nights grow cold and have a few friends over to enjoy some food.






I made teriyaki chicken and Kalbi (Korean Short ribs) and served it with kim chee (pickled cabbage), takuan (pickled daikon radish) and Japanese rice. We started the meal with a small cabbage salad. Before grilling, the meat was marinated overnite in shoyu, honey, garlic and a few more secret ingredients. 
I paired the food with chuhai cocktails which is made from shochu, soda water and a fruit flavoring. (I used key limes and lemon) 

Kanpai!


----------



## JeanC

Several weeks back a friend in Vancouver BC sent me a packet of Chana Masala spice:






So I FINALLY soaked up some chickpeas and made some for dinner last night and served with with chicken:






Made some soft pita bread last night, so had that and leftover chana masala for lunch today:






I must say, the chana masala is BETTER the 2nd day. I still have enough of what I brought today for lunch tomorrow (it is VERY filling!)

Hubby loved it, which is good as I am trying to feed him more things that aren't the same old, same old. It wasn't too hot or spicy for him. I'm thinking a dollop of yogurt would be good on the side the next time I make the dish.


----------



## AnnMarie

I love and have missed this thread! I check in, but I haven't been cooking really at all - soooo, yeah. 

But, yesterday I made beef stew and it's delish - so here's a pic.  

View attachment bf_stw.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

I am so glad this thread is going strong! Everything looks SOOO damn good.

I have some pics to post but I am feeling lazy. Need to resize and edit them, so, it will have to wait.


----------



## jamie

vardon_grip said:


> It looks like Agedashi Tofu



Thank you! That is exactly what it is called.

Great pic, as always.


----------



## ahtnamas

Broccoli salad with sweet corn in the back





Country and babyback ribs





Filets, with side salads, greek bread, and of course alcohol


----------



## Missy9579

ahtnamas said:


> Broccoli salad with sweet corn in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country and babyback ribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filets, with side salads, greek bread, and of course alcohol



I just had that berry beer for the first time this weekend...it was yummy!

And the food looks great!


----------



## vardon_grip

I didn't have the time to shoot the dessert along with the Kalbi/Chicken dinner, but wanted to include it here.






Strawberry frozen custard.

I got up at 4:30 AM and went to an organic dairy farm to milk a cow for some fresh cream to make the frozen custard...just kidding!

Several eggs, heavy cream, milk and honey were heated to make the custard and I added some fresh strawberries to the mixture before chilling. 30 minutes in the ice cream maker, a couple of hours in the freezer to set and a few fresh berries to garnish was all that was needed for a cool, creamy and berrylicious dessert.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> I didn't have the time to shoot the dessert along with the Kalbi/Chicken dinner, but wanted to include it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry frozen custard.
> 
> I got up at 4:30 AM and went to an organic dairy farm to milk a cow for some fresh cream to make the frozen custard...just kidding!
> 
> Several eggs, heavy cream, milk and honey were heated to make the custard and I added some fresh strawberries to the mixture before chilling. 30 minutes in the ice cream maker, a couple of hours in the freezer to set and a few fresh berries to garnish was all that was needed for a cool, creamy and berrylicious dessert.




You're killing me with this one. I've been obsessed with strawberries for months!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ahtnamas, what's in that broccoli salad?


----------



## ahtnamas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ahtnamas, what's in that broccoli salad?




mmm... broccoli, raisins, red onion, bacon, mayo, apple cider vinegar, and sugar I believe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ahtnamas said:


> mmm... broccoli, raisins, red onion, bacon, mayo, apple cider vinegar, and sugar I believe



Oh my...that sounds interesting. The mayo cut with vinegar and sugar reminds me of cole slaw. Might have to try this at home 

Thanks :bow:


----------



## ahtnamas

Mongolian Beef for dinner lastnight


----------



## Gingembre

ahtnamas said:


> Mongolian Beef for dinner lastnight



That looks like what i would call Crispy Chilli Beef? Either way, it looks LUSH! :eat2:


----------



## vardon_grip

ahtnamas said:


> Mongolian Beef for dinner last night



That looks great!


----------



## sobie18

One of my favorites... 

View attachment Cookie Resize.jpg


----------



## sobie18

And the other favorite:
I like a good macro shot... 

View attachment Oreo.jpg


----------



## James




----------



## panhype

ahtnamas said:


> Mongolian Beef for dinner lastnight


 That has my undivided attention :eat2: What's Mongolian about it? Just a few pointers would be nice


----------



## ahtnamas

Cupcakes!! 





Cupcake Army





Dirt, complete w/ worms





And the lonely bloody finger


----------



## katorade

Those minis are adorable! Tell me, what flavor icing is on the ones that look slightly orange that have some kind of sprinkle on them, or blended into the icing? The little lonely one in the back with the red eyes is calling to me.:wubu:


----------



## ahtnamas

katorade said:


> Those minis are adorable! Tell me, what flavor icing is on the ones that look slightly orange that have some kind of sprinkle on them, or blended into the icing? The little lonely one in the back with the red eyes is calling to me.:wubu:



mmmm the light orange or dark orange? The light is the triple chocolate w/ cream cheese frosting and orange sprinkles. The dark is triple chocolate w/ milk chocolate frosting and the same orange sprinkles.
The color of the frosting determined the shade of the sprinkles. I loved playing with it.


----------



## JeanC

Today's lunch:






Leftover pork from last night, Mexican 4 cheese blend, oven roasted homegrown tomatoes in olive oil on a cheddar cheese bun :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

JeanC said:


> Today's lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover pork from last night, Mexican 4 cheese blend, oven roasted homegrown tomatoes in olive oil on a cheddar cheese bun :eat2:



DEAR LORD! That is so restaurant worthy! :bow:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Huge box of cider donuts for a Halloween event at work.




Pumpkin roll from the same cider mill.




Caramel apple from a different cider mill.




Apple fritters.




Warm cinnamon sugar apple cider donuts. OMG, so good!




Vanilla, peanut butter, and chocolate fudge.




Halloween cake @ a friend's house. [She'd cut into the top layer already.]




Birthday cake made for me by my secretary. The icing is so light but still buttery and sweet.




Caramel apple ready to eat.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Sweet Tooth said:


> Huge box of cider donuts for a Halloween event at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin roll from the same cider mill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel apple from a different cider mill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple fritters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm cinnamon sugar apple cider donuts. OMG, so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla, peanut butter, and chocolate fudge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween cake @ a friend's house. [She'd cut into the top layer already.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday cake made for me by my secretary. The icing is so light but still buttery and sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel apple ready to eat.



I gained 10 pounds by just _looking_ at those pictures! *drool* I LOVE pumpkin anything...especially when it's paired up with cream cheese!!!


----------



## bigsexy920

OMG that looks so good Kris. !!!!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

bigsexy920 said:


> OMG that looks so good Kris. !!!!



It was.  :happy:

I'd have shared if you had been here!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chocolate Dream Pie from Sams...Rob enjoyed a whole slice..I just ate the whipped cream..OMG

View attachment 72727


View attachment 72728


View attachment 72729


View attachment 72730


----------



## Sugar

Homemade broccoli beef.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Sugar said:


> Homemade broccoli beef.



looks WONDERFUL!!! better than any chinese take-out i ever had! :eat2:


----------



## Sugar

ChubbyBubbles said:


> looks WONDERFUL!!! better than any chinese take-out i ever had! :eat2:



Thanks!

I got it from The Pioneer Woman...and I just made it saucier...

Jadens Chinese Beef Broccoli (from The Steamy Kitchen Cookbook)

SERVES 4 AS PART OF MULTICOURSE MEAL
1 lb (500 g) top sirloin or flank steak, thinly sliced into 1/8-in (3-mm)-thick strips
11/2 lbs (750 g) broccoli, cut into bite-size florets
1 tablespoon high-heat cooking oil
1 tablespoon minced garlic

BEEF MARINADE
1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon cooking oil
Freshly ground black pepper to season the beef

STIR-FRY SAUCE
3 tablespoons oyster sauce
2 teaspoons Chinese rice wine (or dry sherry)
2 teaspoons Chinese black vinegar (or balsamic vinegar)

1 In a bowl, combine the ingredients for the Beef Marinade. Add the beef and let mari- nate for 10 minutes at room temperature.

2 In a small bowl, mix together the ingre- dients for the Stir-fry Sauce.

3 In a wok or large sauté pan, add 1 inch (2.5 cm) of water and bring to a boil. Add the broccoli and cover to steam for 3 minutes. The broccoli should be bright green, crisp tender and you should be able to pierce the stem with a fork. Drain.

4 Discard the water in the pan and dry the pan well. Set the pan over high heat and when hot, add the high-heat cooking oil and swirl to coat. Add the garlic and fry for 15 to 30 seconds, until fragrant. Add the steak strips, keeping them in one layer and fry 30 seconds. Flip the strips and fry the other side.

5 Pour in the Stir-fry Sauce and stir to combine. Simmer until the sauce is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon, about 30 seconds. Add the cooked broccoli back into the pan and toss to coat well.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sugar said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got it from The Pioneer Woman...and I just made it saucier...
> 
> Jadens Chinese Beef Broccoli (from The Steamy Kitchen Cookbook)
> 
> SERVES 4 AS PART OF MULTICOURSE MEAL
> 1 lb (500 g) top sirloin or flank steak, thinly sliced into 1/8-in (3-mm)-thick strips
> 11/2 lbs (750 g) broccoli, cut into bite-size florets
> 1 tablespoon high-heat cooking oil
> 1 tablespoon minced garlic
> 
> BEEF MARINADE
> 1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce
> 1 teaspoon cornstarch
> 1/2 teaspoon cooking oil
> Freshly ground black pepper to season the beef
> 
> STIR-FRY SAUCE
> 3 tablespoons oyster sauce
> 2 teaspoons Chinese rice wine (or dry sherry)
> 2 teaspoons Chinese black vinegar (or balsamic vinegar)
> 
> 1 In a bowl, combine the ingredients for the Beef Marinade. Add the beef and let mari- nate for 10 minutes at room temperature.
> 
> 2 In a small bowl, mix together the ingre- dients for the Stir-fry Sauce.
> 
> 3 In a wok or large sauté pan, add 1 inch (2.5 cm) of water and bring to a boil. Add the broccoli and cover to steam for 3 minutes. The broccoli should be bright green, crisp tender and you should be able to pierce the stem with a fork. Drain.
> 
> 4 Discard the water in the pan and dry the pan well. Set the pan over high heat and when hot, add the high-heat cooking oil and swirl to coat. Add the garlic and fry for 15 to 30 seconds, until fragrant. Add the steak strips, keeping them in one layer and fry 30 seconds. Flip the strips and fry the other side.
> 
> 5 Pour in the Stir-fry Sauce and stir to combine. Simmer until the sauce is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon, about 30 seconds. Add the cooked broccoli back into the pan and toss to coat well.



I saved that recipe when I saw it on Pioneer's site as well! Yours looks delicious!


----------



## Sugar

Surlysomething said:


> I saved that recipe when I saw it on Pioneer's site as well! Yours looks delicious!



Thanks...I just love that her recipes turn out the way you expect. I remember one of the first books I got was a Martha Stewart book and not one thing I tried out of 10 different recipes turned out. I wanted to give Martha a what's for with that book lol.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Sugar said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got it from The Pioneer Woman...and I just made it saucier...
> 
> Jadens Chinese Beef Broccoli (from The Steamy Kitchen Cookbook)
> 
> SERVES 4 AS PART OF MULTICOURSE MEAL
> 1 lb (500 g) top sirloin or flank steak, thinly sliced into 1/8-in (3-mm)-thick strips
> 11/2 lbs (750 g) broccoli, cut into bite-size florets
> 1 tablespoon high-heat cooking oil
> 1 tablespoon minced garlic
> 
> BEEF MARINADE
> 1 1/2 teaspoons soy sauce
> 1 teaspoon cornstarch
> 1/2 teaspoon cooking oil
> Freshly ground black pepper to season the beef
> 
> STIR-FRY SAUCE
> 3 tablespoons oyster sauce
> 2 teaspoons Chinese rice wine (or dry sherry)
> 2 teaspoons Chinese black vinegar (or balsamic vinegar)
> 
> 1 In a bowl, combine the ingredients for the Beef Marinade. Add the beef and let mari- nate for 10 minutes at room temperature.
> 
> 2 In a small bowl, mix together the ingre- dients for the Stir-fry Sauce.
> 
> 3 In a wok or large sauté pan, add 1 inch (2.5 cm) of water and bring to a boil. Add the broccoli and cover to steam for 3 minutes. The broccoli should be bright green, crisp tender and you should be able to pierce the stem with a fork. Drain.
> 
> 4 Discard the water in the pan and dry the pan well. Set the pan over high heat and when hot, add the high-heat cooking oil and swirl to coat. Add the garlic and fry for 15 to 30 seconds, until fragrant. Add the steak strips, keeping them in one layer and fry 30 seconds. Flip the strips and fry the other side.
> 
> 5 Pour in the Stir-fry Sauce and stir to combine. Simmer until the sauce is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon, about 30 seconds. Add the cooked broccoli back into the pan and toss to coat well.




MMMMMM...thanks! I'm gonna try it this week!


----------



## JeanC

I got a bit inspired last night. I baked some boneless, skinless chicken thighs with some of the oven roasted tomatoes with olive oil. Added some Italian seasoning and then topped off with various cheeses at the end. Served with rotini and we had a wonderful dinner:






I made myself pack up the leftovers to have for dinner on Wednesday when we get back from the pool. I really would have loved to have them for lunch today and tomorrow, but I really need to have easy meals that heat up fast on Mondays and Wednesday. So looking forward to seeing how the flavors are melded by then


----------



## SoVerySoft

Damn, Jean. Looks GOOOOOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## vardon_grip

It is a little hard to tell that it is fall in Southern California. Today, it was a lovely 78&#730;. I could have shot a Corona commercial on my balcony. Hardly hearty stew or hot chocolate weather to say the least. Nonetheless, the ol' dutch oven was a-calling and it was saying "pot roast".






A couple of chopped onions, some celery, parsley, carrots and a few baby dutch gold potatoes and a few hours of slow cooking was all that this meal needed. The baby dutch tasted like they had butter on them right out of the pot. Enjoy!


----------



## Goddess Patty

Made boneless beef round roast in the crock pot. Served with brown gravy, oven roasted garlic potatoes and i mixed some minced garlic and olive oil with some huge spanish green olives, onion and bellpepper. And buttered corn with cream cheese. It was a fantastic dinner :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_7576.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> It is a little hard to tell that it is fall in Southern California. Today, it was a lovely 78&#730;. I could have shot a Corona commercial on my balcony. Hardly hearty stew or hot chocolate weather to say the least. Nonetheless, the ol' dutch oven was a-calling and it was saying "pot roast".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of chopped onions, some celery, parsley, carrots and a few baby dutch gold potatoes and a few hours of slow cooking was all that this meal needed. The baby dutch tasted like they had butter on them right out of the pot. Enjoy!



I'd enjoy it more if I had smell-o-vision.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Goddess Patty said:


> Made boneless beef round roast in the crock pot. Served with brown gravy, oven roasted garlic potatoes and i mixed some minced garlic and olive oil with some huge spanish green olives, onion and bellpepper. And buttered corn with cream cheese. It was a fantastic dinner :eat2:


Buttered corn with cream cheese???? Please tell more- how do you make it?


----------



## Babygirlneedsu

I got in all cold and hungry and saw Patty's delicious looking meat and taters and wished I was having that......VERY TASTY looking and the meat looks so tender. I wouldn't know where to begin to cook that...so won't even ask how !

Last night I defrosted a portion of home made tomato sauce with black olives and capers and tipped some large frozen prawns in......sometimes I stir in a packet of microwave rice but last night it was just in a bowl with a bit of grated cheddar melted in. 

View attachment prawn resize.jpg


----------



## Missy9579

Sugar said:


> Homemade broccoli beef.



Looks tasty! Is that the Pioneer Womans this week that you tried or a different recipe?? Could you share it!


----------



## Goddess Patty

Easy easy. Put the corn in a pan with some butter and dash of salt. Add cream cheese (i like alot) to it and kinda saute it up with the corn. Voila'



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Buttered corn with cream cheese???? Please tell more- how do you make it?


----------



## Goddess Patty

glad I inspired you babygirl. your meal looks yummy minus the prawns hehehe
and yes my meat was very tender. It cooked all day on slow in my slow cooker.



Babygirlneedsu said:


> I got in all cold and hungry and saw Patty's delicious looking meat and taters and wished I was having that......VERY TASTY looking and the meat looks so tender. I wouldn't know where to begin to cook that...so won't even ask how !
> 
> Last night I defrosted a portion of home made tomato sauce with black olives and capers and tipped some large frozen prawns in......sometimes I stir in a packet of microwave rice but last night it was just in a bowl with a bit of grated cheddar melted in.


----------



## Sugar

BigCutieViolet said:


> Looks tasty! Is that the Pioneer Womans this week that you tried or a different recipe?? Could you share it!



It was the pioneer woman's one on the site this week. Just a wee bit more sauce since hers looked a little dry to me. And moving forward I wouldn't use more oyster sauce...it was on the sweet side and I was hoping for savory.

Recipe


----------



## Goddess Patty

For lunch made some bacon wraps sausage dogs with cheese and mayo served with nacho doritos 

View attachment IMG_7537.jpg


View attachment IMG_7541.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm so happy I found this thread!!  My whole life I hated cooking so I never did (were it not for Stouffers and microwaved stuff I'd have starved) but when my son outgrew baby food and needed to start eating real food I had to learn, I had no choice. I kept it simple at first but then started to really like cooking. I mostly love cooking when I'm cooking for someone else like my son or whoever I'm dating. I'm single now but when I am seeing someone, the man never goes hungry! :eat1:

Since I just discovered this thread today I didn't take a picture of tonight's dinner, but I always take pics of the food when I really like how it came out so here's a pic of what we had the other night ~ Baked ziti with ricotta and mozz, with sweet Italian sausage and green peppers all mixed in. This is definitely my favorite meal, when I make it I make enough to last a couple days. The sausage is taken out of the casing and browned (easier to distribute through the pasta that way) and then I simmer the meat for a couple hours with diced green peppers in red sauce before adding it to the pasta and cheese and baking it. With it we usually just have small bakery rolls with butter or Texas Toast:





I'll definitely be participating in this thread in the future ~ and I also went through 20 pages earlier and everything looks so amazing. Great cooks in this bunch!


----------



## SoVerySoft

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread!!  My whole life I hated cooking so I never did (were it not for Stouffers and microwaved stuff I'd have starved) but when my son outgrew baby food and needed to start eating real food I had to learn, I had no choice. I kept it simple at first but then started to really like cooking. I mostly love cooking when I'm cooking for someone else like my son or whoever I'm dating. I'm single now but when I am seeing someone, the man never goes hungry! :eat1:
> 
> Since I just discovered this thread today I didn't take a picture of tonight's dinner, but I always take pics of the food when I really like how it came out so here's a pic of what we had the other night ~ Baked ziti with ricotta and mozz, with sweet Italian sausage and green peppers all mixed in. This is definitely my favorite meal, when I make it I make enough to last a couple days. The sausage is taken out of the casing and browned (easier to distribute through the pasta that way) and then I simmer the meat for a couple hours with diced green peppers in red sauce before adding it to the pasta and cheese and baking it. With it we usually just have small bakery rolls with butter or Texas Toast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely be participating in this thread in the future ~ and I also went through 20 pages earlier and everything looks so amazing. Great cooks in this bunch!



Wow...that looks amazing. Welcome to the Foodee Board! Love your contributions so far. Keep posting!!

p.s. What part of Jersey are you in? Central here, Middlesex County.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow...that looks amazing. Welcome to the Foodee Board! Love your contributions so far. Keep posting!!
> 
> p.s. What part of Jersey are you in? Central here, Middlesex County.



Thank you! I'm in Jersey City


----------



## SoVerySoft

DitzyBrunette said:


> Thank you! I'm in Jersey City



Cool, I used to work in Bayonne. Oh...to keep it on topic - I loved the food around there. Incredible focaccia sandwiches at Pizza Masters and the BEST white pizza (actually all their pizza was good) at San Vito's. Also, excellent linguini with clam sauce too. And I am sad that Pride Bakery is gone. Really good corn rye. Sigh.

I miss it! I haven't worked there since 1995 or so, so chances are the food wouldn't be as I remember it anyhow.


----------



## vardon_grip

Chocolate brownies with French Vanilla Kahlua-cream cheese swirl


----------



## DitzyBrunette

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate brownies with French Vanilla Kahlua-cream cheese swirl



That looks great. Do you take all of your food pictures yourself? They're all so perfect.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

DitzyBrunette said:


> That looks great. Do you take all of your food pictures yourself? They're all so perfect.



You should check out some of his other posts and look at his food pics. They are amazing. He takes them all, after he makes the food. If I were not happily married, I would be seriously crushing on him. Well, maybe I still am a little bit.


----------



## SoVerySoft

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate brownies with French Vanilla Kahlua-cream cheese swirl



_*faint*_

Really.

The milk clinched it.


----------



## vardon_grip

DitzyBrunette said:


> That looks great. Do you take all of your food pictures yourself? They're all so perfect.



Thank you very much for the compliment! Yes, I take all of the food pictures myself. I am a little strange when it comes to taking food pics-I like to dress them up a little before taking them out. It is great validation when people say they like them. Thanks again for all the praise and rep from everyone.


----------



## littlefairywren

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate brownies with French Vanilla Kahlua-cream cheese swirl



All day I have been craving a sweetie, and that looks sooo good!


----------



## KuroBara

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate brownies with French Vanilla Kahlua-cream cheese swirl


 
Marry me. And bring your mixer.


----------



## Jes

KuroBara said:


> Marry me. And bring your mixer.



"Please send photo of mixer."

haha. (anyone remember that personal ad joke about the guy who likes to fish, looking for a woman with a boat? his add says: please send photo of boat.)

I'm not a great cook, and I tend to make things in 1 pot, which doesn't lend itself to photos, but I always enjoy looking at Vardon's pix, and everyone else's too. I'm usually jealous that you all have something good to eat.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jes said:


> "Please send photo of mixer."
> 
> haha. (anyone remember that personal ad joke about the guy who likes to fish, looking for a woman with a boat? his add says: please send photo of boat.)
> 
> I'm not a great cook, and I tend to make things in 1 pot, which doesn't lend itself to photos, but I always enjoy looking at Vardon's pix, and everyone else's too. I'm usually jealous that you all have something good to eat.



I'm the same way. The instructions need go no further than "Shove all ingredients under crock pot lid. Go away. Come back later. Serve. Eat." This weekend I was ambitious though. I followed a recipe for coffee chocolate short ribs. I did everything the recipe told me to, including standing over the pot to brown the meat. It was flavorful but I can't imagine two stepping like this with the stove all day on a regular basis, I hate cooking. And it's rare anything I make is suitable to be photographed.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

vardon_grip said:


> Thank you very much for the compliment! Yes, I take all of the food pictures myself. I am a little strange when it comes to taking food pics-I like to dress them up a little before taking them out. It is great validation when people say they like them. Thanks again for all the praise and rep from everyone.



Wow, well you're a great photographer ~ and you're welcome!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

D_A_Bunny said:


> If I were not happily married, I would be seriously crushing on him. Well, maybe I still am a little bit.



I can see why lol, the food looks soooo good!


----------



## biodieselman

Now this is what you call 'roughing it'. This is just some of the food from our recent Santa Cruz Redwoods Camping Trip. Ris & I roasted the last of our home grown sweet corn along with SocialbFly's delicious pork roast, sauerkraut & mashed potatoes. Another evening we had home grown green beans, chicken in mushroom sauce over rice. This particular night we prepared home grown kabocha squash & SocialbFly's fire roasted brats.

We also grazed on locally grown fresh produce of fuyu persimmon, Asian pear, roasted garlic, dried figs, dried nectarines, apples & strawberries. SocialbFly bought flowers for the table. All of the locally grown fruit & strawberries:eat2: were tree ripened & absolutely delicious.:eat2: 

We burned up the 1/5 cord of wood I had hauled up the mountain for morning & evening fires. We bought another 1/4 of a cord of almond from the local orchards which had a very nice fragrance.

Good food,




good company,




good times.






You guys shoulda been there.


----------



## bmann0413

Awesome dinner me and my sister had at Johnny Carino's one night.


----------



## bigsexy920

You and Ris make me want to start my own garden, I havent a clue as how to get started.



biodieselman said:


> Now this is what you call 'roughing it'. This is just some of the food from our recent Santa Cruz Redwoods Camping Trip. Ris & I roasted the last of our home grown sweet corn along with SocialbFly's delicious pork roast, sauerkraut & mashed potatoes. Another evening we had home grown green beans, chicken in mushroom sauce over rice. This particular night we prepared home grown kabocha squash & SocialbFly's fire roasted brats.
> 
> We also grazed on locally grown fresh produce of fuyu persimmon, Asian pear, roasted garlic, dried figs, dried nectarines, apples & strawberries. SocialbFly bought flowers for the table. All of the locally grown fruit & strawberries:eat2: were tree ripened & absolutely delicious.:eat2:
> 
> We burned up the 1/5 cord of wood I had hauled up the mountain for morning & evening fires. We bought another 1/4 of a cord of almond from the local orchards which had a very nice fragrance.
> 
> Good food,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good company,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys shoulda been there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

biodieselman said:


> Now this is what you call 'roughing it'. This is just some of the food from our recent Santa Cruz Redwoods Camping Trip. Ris & I roasted the last of our home grown sweet corn along with SocialbFly's delicious pork roast, sauerkraut & mashed potatoes. Another evening we had home grown green beans, chicken in mushroom sauce over rice. This particular night we prepared home grown kabocha squash & SocialbFly's fire roasted brats.
> 
> We also grazed on locally grown fresh produce of fuyu persimmon, Asian pear, roasted garlic, dried figs, dried nectarines, apples & strawberries. SocialbFly bought flowers for the table. All of the locally grown fruit & strawberries:eat2: were tree ripened & absolutely delicious.:eat2:
> 
> We burned up the 1/5 cord of wood I had hauled up the mountain for morning & evening fires. We bought another 1/4 of a cord of almond from the local orchards which had a very nice fragrance.



I always wish I was there whenever you post one of your garden spreads :bow:





bmann0413 said:


> Awesome dinner me and my sister had at Johnny Carino's one night.



Looks fabulous- what is it exactly? DETAILS PLEASE


----------



## bmann0413

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looks fabulous- what is it exactly? DETAILS PLEASE



If I remember correctly, it's shrimp alfredo with mushrooms or something. All I know is that it was totally good.


----------



## SuperMishe

I made this up this morning... I sliced a few potatoes, layered them in the dish and beked them until cooked through and a little crispy. Then I added whisked eggs with onion, peas and cheddar jack cheese and baked it all. It was SO good! 

View attachment DSCN0257.JPG


----------



## Frankie

That looks really, really good, Mishe!


----------



## goofy girl

SuperMishe said:


> I made this up this morning... I sliced a few potatoes, layered them in the dish and beked them until cooked through and a little crispy. Then I added whisked eggs with onion, peas and cheddar jack cheese and baked it all. It was SO good!



OH EM GEE That looks awesome!!!!


----------



## JeanC

Hubby has been jonesing for lamb of late, so he picked up a boneless shoulder roast and I cooked it up yesterday. A bit of salt, pepper, miced garlic, lomon juice and olive oil:







I was halfway thru inhaling it when I remembered to grab the camera


----------



## vardon_grip

JeanC said:


> Hubby has been jonesing for lamb of late, so he picked up a boneless shoulder roast and I cooked it up yesterday. A bit of salt, pepper, miced garlic, lomon juice and olive oil:
> 
> 
> I was halfway thru inhaling it when I remembered to grab the camera



That looks wonderful! I love lamb.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

SuperMishe said:


> I made this up this morning... I sliced a few potatoes, layered them in the dish and beked them until cooked through and a little crispy. Then I added whisked eggs with onion, peas and cheddar jack cheese and baked it all. It was SO good!



That looks so so good! When you baked the potatoes in the pan at first without the eggs, did you just lay them in a pan, did you add anything to them? I want to try this (maybe substituting green peppers for the peas). I love how the cheese looks crispy on the potatoes.

Anyways - dinner Friday was pizza for movie night, so no pic. Saturday was boneless fried chicken w/ Lipton Creamy Chicken Noodles and Goya whole kernel corn mixed in. Sunday breakfast was just bacon, scrambled eggs and American cheese on a roll. Last night we had steak (that came out so tender, I surprised myself) and yellow rice w/ red beans but I didn't take a picture, I forgot.


----------



## SuperMishe

DitzyBrunette said:


> That looks so so good! When you baked the potatoes in the pan at first without the eggs, did you just lay them in a pan, did you add anything to them? I want to try this (maybe substituting green peppers for the peas). I love how the cheese looks crispy on the potatoes.



Thanks! I "Pam'd" the bottom of the pyrex dish, then layered the sliced potatoes - sort of one and a half layers... then sprinkled with cracked pepper and kosher salt and brushed vegetable oil across the top. I baked that at 375 for about 30 mins. Then took it out and just poured the other stuff on top. I would have used green peppers if I had any!


----------



## rainyday

I originally just planned to saute some delicata squash in olive oil. Kept getting ideas for things to add though and it turned into a yummy skillet lunch. Ended up with squash, onion, garlic, some already-cooked turkey italian sausage, fresh spinach and a little crumbled feta. Probably sounds odd but it was actually really good.


----------



## SocialbFly

rainyday said:


> I originally just planned to saute some delicata squash in olive oil. Kept getting ideas for things to add though and it turned into a yummy skillet lunch. Ended up with squash, onion, garlic, some already-cooked turkey italian sausage, fresh spinach and a little crumbled feta. Probably sounds odd but it was actually really good.



ohhhh yummy!!!!!


----------



## vardon_grip

rainyday said:


> I originally just planned to saute some delicata squash in olive oil. Kept getting ideas for things to add though and it turned into a yummy skillet lunch. Ended up with squash, onion, garlic, some already-cooked turkey italian sausage, fresh spinach and a little crumbled feta. Probably sounds odd but it was actually really good.



wonderful!


----------



## vardon_grip

Turkey soup (w/ stars)






On a cold day, there is nothing that warms you up like a bowl of hot soup.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Aw, V_G, I could really use a bowl of that right now - and stars, too?!


----------



## vardon_grip

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Aw, V_G, I could really use a bowl of that right now - and stars, too?!



I know, huh?! Stars in my soup help me feel like a kid again.

Dang! I forgot the grilled cheese sammy.

Oh yeah....Fritos or even better, BUGLES! I forgot those too!


----------



## JeanC

rainyday said:


> I originally just planned to saute some delicata squash in olive oil. Kept getting ideas for things to add though and it turned into a yummy skillet lunch. Ended up with squash, onion, garlic, some already-cooked turkey italian sausage, fresh spinach and a little crumbled feta. Probably sounds odd but it was actually really good.



Serious yum. I've some delicata squash and will have to see what I can come up with for it other then baking.

Hmmmmmmm, squash, olive oil, fresh grated Parmesan cheese, bacon....... OOOOOOOOO! The possibilities are endless


----------



## JeanC

Almost forgot why I was here 

Did a slow roast pork on Sunday and here is what I did with it for supper on Monday night:






Hash brown potato patties, poached eggs, cubed pork and a nice thick gravy :eat2:

Last week I had made some chicken with Italian herbs in a mushroom sauce and had a lovely lunch with with the leftover chicken and some leftover potato pancakes:






I used a can of cream of mushroom soup with no added liquid and added some 10 year old balsamic vinegar to give it a bit of a punch. I'd butterflied the chicken breasts and pounded them flat, added the Italian spices, the soup and balsamic vinegar and baked. :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Tooz

vardon_grip said:


> Turkey soup (w/ stars)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a cold day, there is nothing that warms you up like a bowl of hot soup.



Where did you get the tiny flower/star pasta? I want to buy some.


----------



## vardon_grip

Tooz said:


> Where did you get the tiny flower/star pasta? I want to buy some.


Mexican section and regular dried pasta section of my supermarket. (Von's/Safeway) They also had alphabet pasta.


----------



## Jes

vardon_grip said:


> Mexican section and regular dried pasta section of my supermarket. (Von's/Safeway) They also had alphabet pasta.



Did you slurp them? You have to slurp them. 

Speaking of...you know, I think it's about time for another big bowl full of Cock Soup!


----------



## SoVerySoft

JeanC said:


> Almost forgot why I was here
> 
> Did a slow roast pork on Sunday and here is what I did with it for supper on Monday night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hash brown potato patties, poached eggs, cubed pork and a nice thick gravy :eat2:
> 
> Last week I had made some chicken with Italian herbs in a mushroom sauce and had a lovely lunch with with the leftover chicken and some leftover potato pancakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a can of cream of mushroom soup with no added liquid and added some 10 year old balsamic vinegar to give it a bit of a punch. I'd butterflied the chicken breasts and pounded them flat, added the Italian spices, the soup and balsamic vinegar and baked. :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:




Everything looks amazing! I do wish you'd had an "after" pic of that poached egg (after you cut into it). I really needed to see the runny yolk. Yes, it would have been torture, but delicious torture!


----------



## rainyday

JeanC said:


> I used a can of cream of mushroom soup with no added liquid and added some 10 year old balsamic vinegar to give it a bit of a punch. I'd butterflied the chicken breasts and pounded them flat, added the Italian spices, the soup and balsamic vinegar and baked. :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



That looks and sounds divine. Which herbs did you use and how much vinegar? I really want to try the flattening breasts thing (that sounds just wrong). I haven't made them like that since high school. My mom had a meat mallet but the metal head of it used to fly off the wooden handle so I only attempted it once or twice. I don't have a mallet. Would a heavy soup can or a real hammer (with the meat in between wax paper) work?

Re the delicata squash--I'd never tried it before. Now I'm a fan. I love the texture and sweetness of it. Your combo idea sounds good. Also belated thanks Social and Vardon (for way up there).


----------



## Rowan

I need to stop coming into this thread when I'm hungry lol

How do you guys take such amazing close up pics??


----------



## Tooz

vardon_grip said:


> Mexican section and regular dried pasta section of my supermarket. (Von's/Safeway) They also had alphabet pasta.



I am gonna look here, those are super cute.


----------



## JeanC

Next time I do poached eggs for something I will try and remember to get pics of the runny yolk. That is the best part LOL

The Italian seasonings is a blend I did a while back. Off the top of my head I don't remember all that went into it. I do know there is oregano and rosemary. Have to see if I can dig up the list I used. I've been working on making my own spice blends to avoid some of the commercial ones that seem to think adding stuff with gluten is a good thing and I really don't want to poison my gluten intolerant friends. I'm finding I prefer the ones I do up myself to be better anyways since I can play with the amounts 

I think I used about 1/4 tsp of the balsamic vinegar. It is pretty thick, so a little goes a long way. If I were using regular non-aged balsamic I probably would use about 2 tablespoons.



Rowan said:


> I need to stop coming into this thread when I'm hungry lol
> 
> How do you guys take such amazing close up pics??



A LOT of practice LOL. I use the macro function on my camera and then take lots and lots of pictures and hope one comes out not blurry


----------



## rainyday

Thanks, Jean. I'm going to have to hunt down some of that vinegar too.


----------



## Goddess Patty

crockpot slow cooked bbq pork spareribs, potato casserole, ranch style beans and garlic bread :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_8203.jpg


----------



## Goddess Patty

My thanksgiving dinner plate I ate that I never posted....wish i had that food now lol 

View attachment IMG_8109.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Goddess Patty said:


> crockpot slow cooked bbq pork spareribs, potato casserole, ranch style beans and garlic bread :eat2:



Please do tell more about potato casserole.... as in how do you make it?

And how do you make pork spare ribs in a crock pot?


----------



## jcas50

http://web.mail.com/29644-212/mmc-2...4030&folder=Inbox&partId=4&saveAs=rainbow.jpg



My son made this cake for my daughter's 21 st birthday - she is a lesbian, so he was showing his love and acceptance to his sister. This cake involved baking each layer separately, freezing the layers and spreading on the lemon flavored butter cream. It took a quart of egg whites, among other ingredients.

It was a big hit at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey jcas, that link doesn't work.  You have to be logged in to see it. You might want to upload it somewhere like photobucket and then copy and paste the "direct link" so that the rest of us can view it. Alternately, right click the picture, click "save as," save it to your computer, and then attach it to a new post you make here using the little mountain icon above where you type the text.


----------



## jcas50

Here does this work?


----------



## Tooz

jcas50 said:


> Here does this work?



No, because you are direct linking to a photo in your e-mail inbox. You need to save the photo and upload it elsewhere.


----------



## jcas50

try again





one more try


----------



## jcas50

now?


----------



## SoVerySoft

John, I'm posting it for you. It's too pretty to miss!

View attachment rainbow.jpg​


----------



## bigsexy920

Oh wow so nice !!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Wow, that's an amazing and beautiful cake!


----------



## HottiMegan

That's a realy neat cake!


----------



## Rowan

Had a cookie exchange at work today...here are some of the things i selected to nibble on. Only liked a couple of them though  

View attachment cookies.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SoVerySoft said:


> John, I'm posting it for you. It's too pretty to miss!
> 
> View attachment 74326​





Rowan said:


> Had a cookie exchange at work today...here are some of the things i selected to nibble on. Only liked a couple of them though




Both of these look divine....and put me in the mood for Christmas


----------



## vardon_grip

Tacos al Carbon






Marinated beef, chicken and veggies were thrown on the grill while the margaritas and cerveza were being served. Chopped roma tomatoes red onions, cilantro, roasted jalapeno and lime juice were pureed for the salsa fresca. After the corn tortillas were heated on the grill, the fillings were tossed in with the salsa, onion and cilantro as garnish to complete the taco.

(Chicken on the left, beef on the right)


----------



## Jes

vardon_grip said:


> Tacos al Carbon
> 
> )



That's a nice shot and all and I don't mean to tell you you're wrong, but I think I've seen that recipe before and it's actually called Tacos al Burrows. But it looks like you did a pretty good job with it even if you have the name wrong. I'd eat it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Jes said:


> That's a nice shot and all and I don't mean to tell you you're wrong, but I think I've seen that recipe before and it's actually called Tacos al Burrows. But it looks like you did a pretty good job with it even if you have the name wrong. I'd eat it.



al carbon means cooked over charcoal. So, if he cooked it over charcoal..then the name is correct.

Cooking "al carbon"--grilling over charcoal--is a great specialty of northern Mexico. One of the best ways to appreciate their cooking technique is in tacos al carbon, for which the meat, after being marinated and grilled, is coarsely diced and then folded into warmed corn tortillas along with guacamole, salsa, and a grilled green onion-the standard edible garnish for this dish.


----------



## Jes

MisticalMisty said:


> al carbon means cooked over charcoal. So, if he cooked it over charcoal..then the name is correct.
> 
> Cooking "al carbon"--grilling over charcoal--is a great specialty of northern Mexico. One of the best ways to appreciate their cooking technique is in tacos al carbon, for which the meat, after being marinated and grilled, is coarsely diced and then folded into warmed corn tortillas along with guacamole, salsa, and a grilled green onion-the standard edible garnish for this dish.





In joke. It was an in joke.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Jes said:


> In joke. It was an in joke.



lol..obee kaybee


----------



## liz (di-va)

Cookies I made (up)...cocoa/peanut/oatmeal chocolate chip. Very yummers! Made (with regard to crucial ingredients) with about 1/3 c. cocoa, 3/4 of a bag of mini chips, and 2 C+ of oatmeal. The peanuts ended up being perfect; I smashed up about 1/2 C. of salted roasted peanuts in a bag and added them to batter...added to the crispy/chewy thing.

NB: I need a bigger spatula. Which I've known forever, but am noting again. Short spatulas don't work well for getting the underdone-but-will-cool-to- perfect-consistency cookies off the sheet (three ended up on the floor). And it's too easy to overcook cookies with butter base and oatmeal, even erring on the side of underdone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

liz (di-va) said:


> Cookies I made (up)...cocoa/peanut/oatmeal chocolate chip. Very yummers! Made (with regard to crucial ingredients) with about 1/3 c. cocoa, 3/4 of a bag of mini chips, and 2 C+ of oatmeal. The peanuts ended up being perfect; I smashed up about 1/2 C. of salted roasted peanuts in a bag and added them to batter...added to the crispy/chewy thing.
> 
> NB: I need a bigger spatula. Which I've known forever, but am noting again. Short spatulas don't work well for getting the underdone-but-will-cool-to- perfect-consistency cookies off the sheet (three ended up on the floor). And it's too easy to overcook cookies with butter base and oatmeal, even erring on the side of underdone.


Did you use any eggs, flour, butter, oil, sugar, etc???


----------



## liz (di-va)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you use any eggs, flour, butter, oil, sugar, etc???



Oh yah! I just was short-handing about the crucial stuff.

But it was (your basic tollhousey kind of recipe):

2 sticks unsalted butter beaten forever with
3/4 c. white sugar
3/4 c. (okay maybe 1 c.) dark brown sugar

2 eggs
vanilla

1 t. baking soda
1/2 t. salt
1/3 c. cocoa
1/2 - 2/3 c. flour

2-1/2 c. + oatmeal
maybe 10 oz. mini chocolate chips
1/2 c. crushed salted peanuts

350 degrees, 15 min.


----------



## LovelyLiz

SoVerySoft said:


> John, I'm posting it for you. It's too pretty to miss!
> 
> View attachment 74326​



So so so so beautiful! It's almost my birthday, and I must make this cake. Please tell me how! 

I know how to make a rainbow cake where the colors all swirl together (after just watching 5 how-to videos on youtube), but how do you do it so they are such nice, straight stripes?


----------



## LovelyLiz

mcbeth said:


> how do you do it so they are such nice, straight stripes?



Okay, so just realized the white in between was frosting, so they are all individual layers. :doh: Sorry about that, I'm a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

My son and I made chicken fajitas last night, we never made them before and they came out good. Cooked boneless chicken strips in a little bit of oil, when that was done I skipped the fajita seasoning mix because it smelled really gross (like cumin or some Indian spice, it was nasty) and added some thin green pepper strips into it til that was all cooked up. When it was done, put it on warmed tortillas, added sharp cheddar, sour cream and tomatoes. I guess they were more like chicken tacos since I skipped the fajita mix, but they were delicious! Next time, I'm thinking of adding a bit of white rice and black beans.


----------



## DeerVictory

Yummy stir fry.


----------



## BBWTexan

New Year's Eve dinner at my house:

Lobster Mac-n-Cheese (inspired by The Capital Grill, but WAAAYYYY better!)
Steamed broccoli
Garlic bread

My husband is the best chef ever... :wubu:

(My apologies for the crappy picture from my phone)

View attachment lobstamac.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

Eggs Benedict






I love a plate of eggs benedict while perusing the LA Times during a late Saturday brunch. I had some country ham leftovers and grilled it up while toasting an english muffin. Several egg yolks, some fresh lemon juice, a dash of cayenne pepper and a stick of butter were whisked over low heat to make the rich and tangy hollandaise sauce. After gently cradling a couple of poached eggs on beds of ham and muffin, I covered them with a spoonful of hollandaise sauce to tuck them in. A pinch of Hungarian paprika on top was the pixie dust to send them off to sleep...in my stomach.


----------



## SocialbFly

vardon_grip said:


> Eggs Benedict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a plate of eggs benedict while perusing the LA Times during a late Saturday brunch. I had some country ham leftovers and grilled it up while toasting an english muffin. Several egg yolks, some fresh lemon juice, a dash of cayenne pepper and a stick of butter were whisked over low heat to make the rich and tangy hollandaise sauce. After gently cradling a couple of poached eggs on beds of ham and muffin, I covered them with a spoonful of hollandaise sauce to tuck them in. A pinch of Hungarian paprika on top was the pixie dust to send them off to sleep...in my stomach.



Food porn if i ever read it...food porn i tell ya...


----------



## SocialbFly

Christmas dinner with Risible and Bio....we had a lovely time and Risible can put a lovely table together...we had a brined roasted chicken, fresh vegies incl sugar snap peas from their garden, bread, fingerling potatoes...i cant tell you how wonderful it was...i am pokey, but here are the pics  

View attachment candles.jpg


View attachment pxmasdinnplate.jpg


View attachment pxmasdinner.jpg


View attachment lildee.jpg


----------



## PhatChk

vardon_grip said:


> Eggs Benedict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a plate of eggs benedict while perusing the LA Times during a late Saturday brunch. I had some country ham leftovers and grilled it up while toasting an english muffin. Several egg yolks, some fresh lemon juice, a dash of cayenne pepper and a stick of butter were whisked over low heat to make the rich and tangy hollandaise sauce. After gently cradling a couple of poached eggs on beds of ham and muffin, I covered them with a spoonful of hollandaise sauce to tuck them in. A pinch of Hungarian paprika on top was the pixie dust to send them off to sleep...in my stomach.




I had my first taste of eggs Benedict this past weekend. It was amazing!!! :bow::bow:


----------



## toni

This was breakfast today. Had a huge craving for steak and onions. It was delicious! 

View attachment brunch.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

toni said:


> This was breakfast today. Had a huge craving for steak and onions. It was delicious!



That looks good toni. :eat2: Did you make it?


----------



## toni

I did! I tried to make it look pretty. I am a good cook but my food always looks like a mess. I am working to change that.


----------



## LillyBBBW

toni said:


> I did! I tried to make it look pretty. I am a good cook but my food always looks like a mess. I am working to change that.



Ha! I have the same problem but that looks really good. I'd eat it.


----------



## toni

LillyBBBW said:


> Ha! I have the same problem but that looks really good. I'd eat it.



Sweet! I would totally cook it for you. Catch a train, lady!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Having an all American Dinner tonight, Hamburger, hot dog and french fries!! YUM!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Boneless pork chops marinated for a few hours in Extra Virgin Olive Oil, garlic, onion powder and Sazon. Corn and garlic mashed potatoes on the side. Cooked the corn in a pan w/ a little whipped butter (they smelled so good). When the pork chops were done cooking I drizzled a bit of the juices from the pan over the potatoes. DELICIOUS.


----------



## AnnMarie

DitzyBrunette said:


> Boneless pork chops marinated for a few hours in Extra Virgin Olive Oil, garlic, onion powder and Sazon. Corn and garlic mashed potatoes on the side. Cooked the corn in a pan w/ a little whipped butter (they smelled so good). When the pork chops were done cooking I drizzled a bit of the juices from the pan over the potatoes. DELICIOUS.



DO WANT .


----------



## Goddess Patty

First try at ground turkey. It was actually ok with all the right spices I used. Im a heavy spicer. 
Made turkey meatloaf, mashed potato casserole and steam garlic broccoli 

View attachment turk1.jpg


----------



## Goddess Patty

First try at ground turkey. It was actually ok with all the right spices I used. Im a heavy spicer. 
Made turkey meatloaf, mashed potato casserole and steam garlic broccoli


----------



## MisticalMisty

Goddess Patty said:


> First try at ground turkey. It was actually ok with all the right spices I used. Im a heavy spicer.
> Made turkey meatloaf, mashed potato casserole and steam garlic broccoli



Mashed potato casserole? Please do tell us more!


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> Mashed potato casserole? Please do tell us more!






Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> Mashed potato casserole? Please do tell us more!





AnnMarie said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes.



My thoughts exactly.....mashed potatoes and a casserole together??? :wubu: :bow:


----------



## sunnie1653

Mashed.. potato... casserole?

Yum.  Recipe! <3


----------



## biodieselman

Ris & I had a lovely Sunday feast. I brined a chicken for 24 hours and roasted it with garden rosemary. 





I roasted three heads of garlic & mashed them with a little salt and some more rosemary for roasted garlic baked potatoes. 




I also steamed fresh garden Sugar Snap Peas. You can't improve on nature's perfection.




I prepared fresh cranberry sauce with the juice of an orange, orange zest & a little sugar. Also in the photo, you will see homemade gravy made with the juices of the chicken, onions, garlic, rosemary, & seasonings.




To help cleanse the palate after a savory feast, fresh Washington navel oranges that have finally turned sweet. (See above.)



Later on after dinner settled, dessert - chocolate cake with marshmallow & chocolate icing.






Damn it, SocialbFly!!!



Don't tell them that!!!

Ah hell... everyone knows I'm fibbing ...*now*.

No ... I didn't cook this lovely diner for Ris.:blush: But damn it, I picked the peas, the rosemary, the oranges, the tangerines!!! I stirred the gravy!!! I licked the frosting bowl!!! Oh... I also flipped the bird.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Recipe for mashed potato casserole is quite simple...

Make mashed potatoes according to directions minus 1 cup of water.
Replace 1 cup water with 1 cup sour cream and mix into mashed potatoes along with 1/2 cup chives.
Scoop into casserole or baking dish and top with several pats of butter. 
Bake at 450 for 15 mins. Enjoy!

(Can make with crumbled bacon, grated cheese, etc.)



sunnie1653 said:


> Mashed.. potato... casserole?
> 
> Yum.  Recipe! <3


----------



## liz (di-va)

Oatmeal + pine nut + dark chocolate chunk cookies...the pine nuts were toasted and half ground/half put in whole. Pretty good! The only problem is they taste like they might need more salt, which is pesky (at least a teaspoon in there).


----------



## ahtnamas

Monkeybread!


----------



## CrankySpice

vardon_grip said:


> Eggs Benedict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a plate of eggs benedict while perusing the LA Times during a late Saturday brunch. I had some country ham leftovers and grilled it up while toasting an english muffin. Several egg yolks, some fresh lemon juice, a dash of cayenne pepper and a stick of butter were whisked over low heat to make the rich and tangy hollandaise sauce. After gently cradling a couple of poached eggs on beds of ham and muffin, I covered them with a spoonful of hollandaise sauce to tuck them in. A pinch of Hungarian paprika on top was the pixie dust to send them off to sleep...in my stomach.



oh.my. These look amazingly delish. As do the hash browns behind them.


----------



## prettyssbbw

ahtnamas said:


> Monkeybread!



ahtnamas, did you make that monkey bread? it looks devine! :eat1::eat2::smitten:


----------



## ahtnamas

prettyssbbw said:


> ahtnamas, did you make that monkey bread? it looks devine! :eat1::eat2::smitten:



I did.. My sister bought me a monkey bread pan for Christmas and I figured it was finally time to use it.

It was divine (right out of the oven at least)... It didn't do so well over the course of 3 days, and the squirrels finally got the last of it


----------



## ThatFatGirl

biodieselman said:


> Later on after dinner settled, dessert - chocolate cake with marshmallow & chocolate icing.




I'm drooling over the cake. Can you please tell me about the marshmallow & chocolate icing? How do you make it? It looks scrumptious.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Dinner tonight was a homemade calzone with turkey italian sausage, green peppers and cheese. :eat2: 

View attachment php4nLnqmPM.jpg


View attachment phpSV4GrvPM.jpg


View attachment phpLdwYHePM.jpg


View attachment php9dJseoPM.jpg


View attachment phpuwAPpIPM.jpg


----------



## crayola box

OOOH! That Calzone looks yummy!


----------



## prettyssbbw

mpls_girl26 said:


> Dinner tonight was a homemade calzone with turkey italian sausage, green peppers and cheese. :eat2:



Drool! That looks so yummy!!:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mpls_girl26 said:


> Dinner tonight was a homemade calzone with turkey italian sausage, green peppers and cheese. :eat2:



What did you use for dough? Did you make it from scratch or buy some pre-made?


----------



## mpls_girl26

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What did you use for dough? Did you make it from scratch or buy some pre-made?



Homemade Olive Oil dough. I LOVE the book Artisan Breads in 5 Minute a Day. If you like homemade bread then I highly recommend it. I always have dough in my refrig and I just pull it out when I want to make something. 

Last week I made some Sun-dried tomato and parmesan cheese bread and it was YUMMY!


----------



## liz (di-va)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Homemade Olive Oil dough. I LOVE the book Artisan Breads in 5 Minute a Day. If you like homemade bread then I highly recommend it. I always have dough in my refrig and I just pull it out when I want to make something.


somebody else recommended that book to me recently...sounds good!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Homemade Chicken "Noodle" Soup. :eat2: I used mini gnocci instead of noodles because that is what I had. I have enough for company....anyone hungry?! :eat1: 

View attachment phpQqITWPPM.jpg


View attachment php0Dh1lMPM.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

That looks fabulous!!


----------



## Risible

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm drooling over the cake. Can you please tell me about the marshmallow & chocolate icing? How do you make it? It looks scrumptious.



Haha, no, _he_ can't tell you about the frosting, but I can!  Super easy - spread a jar of marshmallow creme over the still-hot cake, then let it cool. Meanwhile, prepare chocolate pan frosting :

8 tablespoons (1 stick) butter
4 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1/3 cup whole milk
4 cups confectioners' sugar, sifted

In a medium saucepan over low heat, melt the butter. Add the cocoa powder and milk and cook, stirring constantly, until the mixture comes to a boil. Immediately remove the pan from the heat. Add the confectioners' sugar and stir until the frosting is thick and smooth. Use immediately while the frosting is warm or it will harden. To reheat, return the pan to low heat and stir until the frosting softens.

Spread this on top of the cooled cake/marshmallow creme and eat it while the frosting is still warm. Top it with toasted pecans (or walnuts) to make it extra irresistable. :eat2:


----------



## Risible

What with all the rainy weather (well, relatively rainy ) and cool days we've been having in So Cal, I've been in a baking mood. Made some cinnamon rolls with orange glaze the other day. Didn't have any raisins on hand, so I used orange zest and walnuts for swirl:





​
Close up of the caramelization on the bottom of the rolls - sticky and good!




​
Then I made sticky toffee bars, using the recipe from the back of the Heath Bar bits bag, with extra coconut and almonds:




​
I've been lusting after this bread from the Zingerman's catalog - chocolate cherry bread, so I decided to try my hand at it. Googled a recipe, which came out pretty good, though I'd change up what type and how I added the chocolate chunks:




​
And for Randi, the obligatory melt-y butter money shot, all grainy and out of focus, appropriate for a food porn pic :




​


----------



## ValentineBBW

Risible, you are killing me with those pics!! Seriously, I want it all! :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Becky stole my comment. Yes...KILLING ME! 

If all of those things were in front of me...I would have to taste them all. I could never choose one.

Drool.

p.s. Thanks for the money shot, Dee.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Risible had me at toffee bars.....:smitten:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Mmmmmm...those cinnamon rolls look AMAZING, Risible! All of the caramelly goodness at the bottom is the absolute best.

I just found this pic from about a month ago, when I made my own (simpler) version of the rainbow cake for my birthday. I had been inspired by John earlier in this thread, and he gave me the instructions. He had asked me to post pics if I made it, so here they are! My friend said the colors in the cake reminded him of the old Apple logo from the 90s. I can see it. 

It was actually much easier to make than I thought it would be, and freezing the layers overnight made frosting the cake SO easy. But next time if I make it, I think I'll definitely go for all 6 layers.


----------



## adasiyan

I decided to make hubby a treat, so yesterday i made chocolate ripple cake (its not really a cake ).. 
It's om nommage in a super chocolately rich kind of way 
Sorry I didnt think to take a picture after we demolished it so y'all could see the inside.









and just because i thought it was adorable.. heres my pet cockatiel chicken being the star ontop of our Xmas tree.


----------



## Fuzzy

This is *still* the best thread on the entire site.  Keep on snapping!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> This is *still* the best thread on the entire site.  Keep on snapping!


 
I agree, and the one that started the thread is pretty cool too...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> This is *still* the best thread on the entire site.  Keep on snapping!



Fuzzy Fuzzy Fuzzy! 

That's all.


----------



## jcas50

mcbeth said:


> Mmmmmm...those cinnamon rolls look AMAZING, Risible! All of the caramelly goodness at the bottom is the absolute best.
> 
> I just found this pic from about a month ago, when I made my own (simpler) version of the rainbow cake for my birthday. I had been inspired by John earlier in this thread, and he gave me the instructions. He had asked me to post pics if I made it, so here they are! My friend said the colors in the cake reminded him of the old Apple logo from the 90s. I can see it.
> 
> It was actually much easier to make than I thought it would be, and freezing the layers overnight made frosting the cake SO easy. But next time if I make it, I think I'll definitely go for all 6 layers.



Your cake looks beautiful - What was the frosting - did you flavor it? Kudos for the great effort.


----------



## LovelyLiz

jcas50 said:


> Your cake looks beautiful - What was the frosting - did you flavor it? Kudos for the great effort.



Thank you! And thanks for the inspiration. 

The frosting is just the whipped cream cheese frosting in the can by Betty Crocker (my birthday is on Christmas Eve...it's a busy day. No judging! ) and the cake was a white cake, no flavor, just color. But it was still delicious.


----------



## jcas50

I added to your rep for the beautiful cake. Experiment! You can make even more amazing delights!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

The Oreo cake is from someone's birthday at work.

The other pics are from dinner with Lisa and Michelle last week. We had a plate with islands of unwanted food. LOL 

View attachment oreo cake.jpg


View attachment girls dinner.jpg


View attachment bobble dinner.jpg


View attachment food islands.jpg


View attachment my dinner.jpg


----------



## toni

Reuben burger...so YUMMY! I love local dive food. 

View attachment reuben.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

toni said:


> Reuben burger...so YUMMY! I love local dive food.



That looks soooooooooooooooooooo good!!


----------



## toni

MzDeeZyre said:


> That looks soooooooooooooooooooo good!!




It totally was! I ate it up and now I want another. UGH!!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

toni said:


> Reuben burger...so YUMMY! I love local dive food.



Which local food dive? Info please!


----------



## toni

I think we have discussed this place. 25 burgers in Bound Brook. It is their burger of the month for Feb.

25 burgers


----------



## SoVerySoft

toni said:


> I think we have discussed this place. 25 burgers in Bound Brook. It is their burger of the month for Feb.
> 
> 25 burgers



Wow, there are so many burgers I want to try there! Is it takeout only? Any fat friendly seating?


----------



## MissToodles

I can't stand baking because everything is so precise without much room for improvisation. But yesterday, I baked on a whim.

first loaf--this was thrown out. I call it the leprosy loaf because it kept falling apart bit by bit. it was supposed to be a whole wheat irish soda bread, but it was devoid of any redeeming value.






second loaf was the no-knead bread recipe from Sullivan Street bakery. much tastier but I think next time I'll use the one from cook's illustrated where you replace part of the water with pale lager and add 2 tbsps. of white vinegar. I also only had smart balance in the house, and the bread was calling out for real butter!


----------



## toni

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, there are so many burgers I want to try there! Is it takeout only? Any fat friendly seating?



I usually only do the take out and don't look around. Grab my burgers and go type of thing. I ate in once and I remember tight booths. Not sure if they have any other seating. Even though it is not fat friendly, it is well worth the trip to eat in the car. 

If you think the burgers look good, their fries are killer. They are always fresh and take a bath in seasoning salt/old bay. I can eat a bucket of them.


----------



## Risible

MissToodles said:


> I can't stand baking because everything is so precise without much room for improvisation. But yesterday, I baked on a whim.
> 
> first loaf--this was thrown out. I call it the leprosy loaf because it kept falling apart bit by bit. it was supposed to be a whole wheat irish soda bread, but it was devoid of any redeeming value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second loaf was the no-knead bread recipe from Sullivan Street bakery. much tastier but I think next time I'll use the one from cook's illustrated where you replace part of the water with pale lager and add 2 tbsps. of white vinegar. I also only had smart balance in the house, and the bread was calling out for real butter!



What, no pics?  Lovely back, though. 


I'd love to be able to master bread. I've done it by hand a couple times with disappointing results; now I turn to my breadmaker to make the dough, then I handshape the loaf, rise it a second time, then bake it. I'd like to get a baking stone, see if that makes a difference. If I'm baking a bread that has a thicker crust I'll spritz down the oven before putting the bread in; that's supposed to help with the crust. Bread turns out pretty good, but I'm still searching for that magic recipe that'll make me go "wow! we're done here."


----------



## Risible

MissToodles said:


> I can't stand baking because everything is so precise without much room for improvisation. But yesterday, I baked on a whim.
> 
> first loaf--this was thrown out. I call it the leprosy loaf because it kept falling apart bit by bit. it was supposed to be a whole wheat irish soda bread, but it was devoid of any redeeming value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second loaf was the no-knead bread recipe from Sullivan Street bakery. much tastier but I think next time I'll use the one from cook's illustrated where you replace part of the water with pale lager and add 2 tbsps. of white vinegar. I also only had smart balance in the house, and the bread was calling out for real butter!



What, no pics?  Lovely back, though. 


I'd love to be able to master bread. I've done it by hand a couple times with disappointing results; now I turn to my breadmaker to make the dough, then I handshape the loaf, rise it a second time, then bake it. I'd like to get a baking stone, see if that makes a difference. If I'm baking a bread that has a thicker crust I'll spritz down the oven before putting the bread in; that's supposed to help with the crust. Bread turns out pretty good, but I'm still searching for that magic recipe that'll make me go "wow! we're done here."


----------



## Risible

I hate to say it - but it's still "cold" here in So Cal. We even had some rain (I know, cry me a river, right ). So I've been busy cooking and baking, which helps to keep me and the house warm.

Made a white chocolate/raspberry cheesecake. I don't have a springform pan so made it in a regular pie dish; came out pretty good. I used Oreos crushed in the food processor for the crust.




​
On the plate with raspberry sauce (frozen raspberries cooked down with a little water and sugar).




​
A special request from Chuck: mashed potatoes that have been cooked for hours in the crockpot. I'd roasted a chicken, so that's the pan gravy poured over the top.




​
So I wanted a bread that I could toast for breakfast and decided to try a chocolate babka. You make the dough, roll it out, spread it with the filling (in this case, cocoa powder mixed with sugar, butter and walnuts), roll it up, and tuck it into a loaf pan. It baked up to this huge, monstrous-looking loaf of a thing; it was okay, don't know if I'd make it again, though.









​


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dee, I must have that cheesecake. And those potatoes. Since you weren't excited about the bread, I don't HAVE to have that.

When shall I expect the first two?


----------



## Risible

SoVerySoft said:


> Dee, I must have that cheesecake. And those potatoes. Since you weren't excited about the bread, I don't HAVE to have that.
> 
> When shall I expect the first two?



Mmmmmm ... gravy. Lots o' gravy. 

Hey, was thinking about you the other day - I was reading a restaurant review about this Los Angeles restaurant that served BLTs, except instead of the bacon they substituted crispy fried chicken skin! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Risible said:


> Mmmmmm ... gravy. Lots o' gravy.
> 
> Hey, was thinking about you the other day - I was reading a restaurant review about this Los Angeles restaurant that served BLTs, except instead of the bacon they substituted crispy fried chicken skin! :eat2:



oh my gawwwwwwwwwd. Actually, I would have to deconstruct that...I want my crispy skin by itself! Maybe if I had lots of it, I'd do the sandwich thing, but I SO love the flavor, that I can't imagine masking it, not even in an out-of-this-world "CS"LT.

That said, I wouldn't turn one down!!

p.s. if I am ever in L.A. would you let me know where that place is?


----------



## StretchII

DAMN! You folks really have posted some beautifull looking food! I saw this thread and thought "why not post a few pics" but I can see they're going to pail in comparison to most of whats been put up here. Anyway, heres a grilled NY style, all-beef dog made on the grill with saurkrautand spicey brown mustard on a fresh toasted roll. 

View attachment NYDog2.jpg


----------



## Risible

StretchII said:


> DAMN! You folks really have posted some beautifull looking food! I saw this thread and thought "why not post a few pics" but I can see they're going to pail in comparison to most of whats been put up here. Anyway, heres a grilled NY style, all-beef dog made on the grill with saurkrautand spicey brown mustard on a fresh toasted roll.



I wouldn't turn that down. Looks yummy. :eat2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

StretchII said:


> DAMN! You folks really have posted some beautifull looking food! I saw this thread and thought "why not post a few pics" but I can see they're going to pail in comparison to most of whats been put up here. Anyway, heres a grilled NY style, all-beef dog made on the grill with saurkrautand spicey brown mustard on a fresh toasted roll.



Looks great, Stretch! This thread is "everyday food pics" after all, not "the most awesomely beautiful food pics of all time" thread. I really like the everyday aspect.

Grilling meat is almost always the most delicious option, I wish I was a bit more savvy with the grill myself. In other words, I'll be over for dinner!


----------



## Risible

SoVerySoft said:


> oh my gawwwwwwwwwd. Actually, I would have to deconstruct that...I want my crispy skin by itself! Maybe if I had lots of it, I'd do the sandwich thing, but I SO love the flavor, that I can't imagine masking it, not even in an out-of-this-world "CS"LT.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't turn one down!!
> 
> p.s. if I am ever in L.A. would you let me know where that place is?



Sure. Here's an excerpt from the review with a linkie:



> ...Another of Hall's signature items is GLT, basically a BLT with fried chicken skin, or _gribenes _(that's the G), substituted for the bacon. Mmm, crisp chicken skin. On skinny slices of rye bread, it looks like something your grandmother would put together for lunch...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dee, my mom use to make gribenes - but it wasn't exactly the skin. She would take the clumps of fat from a whole chicken and render it down to crispy bits. I loved it then, and that hasn't changed!!

I would LOVE to go there and try that sandwich. Forget what I said about deconstructing it. If I get desperate for purity, I can order some gribenes on the side


----------



## SoVerySoft

ok, just got back from reading that review, Dee, and I want to go there SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Risible

SoVerySoft said:


> ok, just got back from reading that review, Dee, and I want to go there SO MUCH!!!!!!



Well, good, it's a date :wubu: ... next time you make it to L.A., my dear. Though I won't be chowing down on no gribenes myself ... not a big fan of teh animal fat.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Risible said:


> I hate to say it - but it's still "cold" here in So Cal. We even had some rain (I know, cry me a river, right ). So I've been busy cooking and baking, which helps to keep me and the house warm.
> 
> Made a white chocolate/raspberry cheesecake. I don't have a springform pan so made it in a regular pie dish; came out pretty good. I used Oreos crushed in the food processor for the crust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> On the plate with raspberry sauce (frozen raspberries cooked down with a little water and sugar).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> A special request from Chuck: mashed potatoes that have been cooked for hours in the crockpot. I'd roasted a chicken, so that's the pan gravy poured over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> So I wanted a bread that I could toast for breakfast and decided to try a chocolate babka. You make the dough, roll it out, spread it with the filling (in this case, cocoa powder mixed with sugar, butter and walnuts), roll it up, and tuck it into a loaf pan. It baked up to this huge, monstrous-looking loaf of a thing; it was okay, don't know if I'd make it again, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Seriously Ris, yer killing me again! Can I move in? 

I have a question about the 'taters. You cooked them hours in the crockpot? Would you share the recipe/info? I've made made a head mashed taters that you put in the oven the next day, is this anything like that?

TIA


----------



## StretchII

Mmmm. ribeyes.... 

View attachment Ribeye Steak.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

StretchII said:


> Mmmm. ribeyes....



*faint*

Want!


----------



## bigsexy920

Im not a huge fan of steak - but that looks so yummie !!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I want that steak with some good dipping sauce.....what did you have to go along with that meat, Stretch?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SoVerySoft said:


> Dee, my mom use to make gribenes - but it wasn't exactly the skin. She would take the clumps of fat from a whole chicken and render it down to crispy bits. I loved it then, and that hasn't changed!!
> 
> I would LOVE to go there and try that sandwich. Forget what I said about deconstructing it. If I get desperate for purity, I can order some gribenes on the side



Oh I love doing that. I take the pieces of fat hanging off of the whole chicken and fry them in a pan while the rest of the chicken is roasting. Truly a "cook's treat". I have actually been able to get Larry to share the love of the schmaltz. The first time I roasted sliced potatoes under and around the whole chicken, he wasn't too sure. Then he tasted them and knew I was telling the truth. Schmaltz rocks!


----------



## toni

Frying a piece of fat. YUM! What a great idea. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

I googled a bit and apparently it is the fat AND the skin that is rendered. And yes, the lovely chicken fat that comes from it can be used in many things - chopped liver, matzoh balls, etc.

And here is a pic of the remaining "cook's treat" as Christine accurately called it.

View attachment chicken-skin.jpg​


----------



## StretchII

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want that steak with some good dipping sauce.....what did you have to go along with that meat, Stretch?



(In a very poorly done French accent) For ze geen-eyed lady, I would recomend ze horsradish sauce. It eez firey like ze flames of passion! 

2 tablespoons horseradish
1/2 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
3 tablespoons mayonnaise
1/8 teaspoon white pepper
1 teaspoon dry mustard


----------



## JeanC

SoVerySoft said:


> I googled a bit and apparently it is the fat AND the skin that is rendered. And yes, the lovely chicken fat that comes from it can be used in many things - chopped liver, matzoh balls, etc.
> 
> And here is a pic of the remaining "cook's treat" as Christine accurately called it.
> 
> View attachment 76513​



OH.MY.GODDESS!!!!!!!!!!

WANT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

StretchII said:


> (In a very poorly done French accent) For ze geen-eyed lady, I would recomend ze horsradish sauce. It eez firey like ze flames of passion!
> 
> 2 tablespoons horseradish
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> 1 tablespoon cider vinegar
> 3 tablespoons mayonnaise
> 1/8 teaspoon white pepper
> 1 teaspoon dry mustard



Thanks  
Sounds too hot for me though


----------



## MisticalMisty

Our V-day dinner

Potatoes Au Gratin with Bacon and NY Strips 







Rob's steak a perfect rare:






Mine..a perfect medium






I seared one side in my cast iron pan..turned them over and finished them in the oven. 5 minutes for Rob's and 9 for mine.

So...damn...good.


----------



## toni

Damn girl! I should have married you. That steak looks so good.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

toni said:


> Damn girl! I should have married you. That steak looks so good.



She might see you on the side if you bring the meat!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SoVerySoft said:


> I googled a bit and apparently it is the fat AND the skin that is rendered. And yes, the lovely chicken fat that comes from it can be used in many things - chopped liver, matzoh balls, etc.
> 
> And here is a pic of the remaining "cook's treat" as Christine accurately called it.
> 
> View attachment 76513​



That's what it looks like when I am done with it. You can also get some lovely hunks to fry when you buy chicken thighs or legs. They usually have those little bits that some trim off and throw away. Instead throw them in a pan and fry them up. Delish!


----------



## toni

D_A_Bunny said:


> She might see you on the side if you bring the meat!



Works for me...


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SoVerySoft said:


> I googled a bit and apparently it is the fat AND the skin that is rendered. And yes, the lovely chicken fat that comes from it can be used in many things - chopped liver, matzoh balls, etc.
> 
> And here is a pic of the remaining "cook's treat" as Christine accurately called it.
> 
> View attachment 76513​



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I died and went to heaven!


----------



## MisticalMisty

lol..sorry you missed your chance Toni!


----------



## nugget34

tonights dinner, steak and 3 veg

sorry about the poor photo and the fact i started eating and drowned everything in tomato sauce

will remember to take the photo next time 

View attachment rsz_dinner.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

nugget34 said:


> tonights dinner, steak and 3 veg
> 
> sorry about the poor photo and the fact i started eating and drowned everything in tomato sauce
> 
> will remember to take the photo next time




What three vegetables?


----------



## Red

Dinner from last week - roasted butter-nut squash with olive oil and garlic, spinach salad with mozerella and jamon, nom.

View attachment 76777


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Red said:


> Dinner from last week - roasted butter-nut squash with olive oil and garlic, spinach salad with mozerella and jamon, nom.
> 
> View attachment 76777



That all looks lovely! That butternut squash doesnt look complicated either, how do you prepare it? Did you roast the garlic in with it? 

I am imagining the spinach is rocket though, as I only like spinach once its cooked.


----------



## Red

Ruby Ripples said:


> That all looks lovely! That butternut squash doesnt look complicated either, how do you prepare it? Did you roast the garlic in with it?
> 
> I am imagining the spinach is rocket though, as I only like spinach once its cooked.



I found out I was anaemic recently so I've been munching raw spinach with everything! With the squash the hardest part is cutting the bloody thing up, it's so hard, you need a really sharp knife and a strong surface. I wish they sold them quartered, it would be so much easier.

So..when I have finally won the battle with quartering it, I take out the seeds with a teaspoon and then give the squash a little rinse under a cold tap. I then score the flesh and place on a roasting tray with a good sloshing of olive oil with at least a head of separated garlic and a sprinkle of salt then I leave if for about 40 mins in a hot oven. Sometimes I wait and add the garlic about 10 mins before it's done so I'm left with more edible garlic cloves and not just infused oil. I think I eat it at least once a week, it's definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## rainyday

Your dinner looks delicious!

I've resorted to peeling butternut squash with a peeler, then hanging onto it with a paper towel while I'm cutting it. But that only works when you're using the squash cut up for something.


----------



## SoVerySoft

One of the grocery stores around here (Wegman's) sells the squash already cut into pieces. It's the only way I buy it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

smothered pork chops with mashed taters...mmmmm


----------



## DitzyBrunette

New brick oven pizzeria opened in my neighborhood so we had to try their pizza last night for dinner. It was so so good. The crust was flaky and delicious, it smelled like pastry crust or something. I don't know how to explain it, it was just the greatest pizza I've had in a long time.


----------



## prettyssbbw

DitzyBrunette said:


> New brick oven pizzeria opened in my neighborhood so we had to try their pizza last night for dinner. It was so so good. The crust was flaky and delicious, it smelled like pastry crust or something. I don't know how to explain it, it was just the greatest pizza I've had in a long time.



That pizza looks amazing!!:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> smothered pork chops with mashed taters...mmmmm



How did you make the gravy?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How did you make the gravy?



It's actually what you use to smother the pork chops.

Here is the recipe:

http://www.recipezaar.com/Smothered-Pork-Chops-157964

They are so flipping good. The only thing is the gravy can become quite greasy. Last time I drained off some of the grease from the bacon and onions..next time I'll drain all of it! Just my suggestion!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Last night I made steak and gravy with a potato, broccoli & onion side. For dessert...Ghiradelli brownie cake with hot fudge topping. 

View attachment 100e0157.jpg


View attachment 100e0156.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Last night I made steak and gravy with a potato, broccoli & onion side. For dessert...Ghiradelli brownie cake with hot fudge topping.




That all looks great- especially the broccoli/potatoes. Were the veggies just steamed?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That all looks great- especially the broccoli/potatoes. Were the veggies just steamed?



i cut everything up, wrapped it in foil with a dot of light butter, garlic salt & pepper and put it in the oven at 350 for 40 minutes. it was so delish! :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

After very little sleep last night and a long day, I was not cooking. We cheated and ordered Chinese:






But then my son was in a cupcake mood so we ended up in the kitchen anyway to bake these:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

MisticalMisty said:


> It's actually what you use to smother the pork chops.
> 
> Here is the recipe:
> 
> http://www.recipezaar.com/Smothered-Pork-Chops-157964
> 
> They are so flipping good. The only thing is the gravy can become quite greasy. Last time I drained off some of the grease from the bacon and onions..next time I'll drain all of it! Just my suggestion!



I am SO going to make this after my next grocery shopping! 

But.. HOW can you drain off bacon grease???? bacon grease is.....God! :bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

For last night's dinner I made soy sauce chicken, sweetcorn, and had leftover Dauphinoise potatoes with it. 

Has anyone else noticed how much more appetising photos of food look before they are resized? :happy:



* 

View attachment dinner.jpg


View attachment close up.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruby....ever tried mixing soy sauce with barbecue sauce and putting that on baked chicken.....

It's........wonderful


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am SO going to make this after my next grocery shopping!
> 
> But.. HOW can you drain off bacon grease???? bacon grease is.....God! :bow:



After baking if you don't drain it first, you have about an inch of grease on top. You can't mix it in and I couldn't separate it. BLECK..no bueno


----------



## Ruby Ripples

MisticalMisty said:


> After baking if you don't drain it first, you have about an inch of grease on top. You can't mix it in and I couldn't separate it. BLECK..no bueno



Ahh ok. Id have sat a slice of bread on the top to soak up the grease like a sponge, then fried the bread, humina humina!


----------



## vardon_grip

Potstickers






I made these with pork, scallions, sesame oil, sambal and chopped water chestnuts. They are garnished with sliced scallions and drizzled with chili oil.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Me, my hubby & son made homemade pizzas this weekend...yum! 

View attachment 100_5338.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

vardon_grip said:


> Potstickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these with pork, scallions, sesame oil, sambal and chopped water chestnuts. They are garnished with sliced scallions and drizzled with chili oil.



I want 500 of these..stat! lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

I am craving this ever since I saw this pic on their website. Looks soooooo good!

View attachment Bahrs bloody mary.jpg​


----------



## littlefairywren

Ruby Ripples said:


> For last night's dinner I made soy sauce chicken, sweetcorn, and had leftover Dauphinoise potatoes with it.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed how much more appetising photos of food look before they are resized? :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks sooooo good!!!



vardon_grip said:


> Potstickers



I could live on Potstickers...:eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SoVerySoft said:


> I am craving this ever since I saw this pic on their website. Looks soooooo good!
> 
> View attachment 77178​



OMG is that some kind of fabulous Bloody Mary?? It looks fantastic! Except... I hate ice cubes in tomato juice as it makes it all watery! So Id have mine without the ice!


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> I am craving this ever since I saw this pic on their website. Looks soooooo good!
> 
> View attachment 77178​



Oh wow that looks good! Where do you find such a wonderfully delicious-looking cocktail?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ruby Ripples said:


> OMG is that some kind of fabulous Bloody Mary?? It looks fantastic! Except... I hate ice cubes in tomato juice as it makes it all watery! So Id have mine without the ice!





ValentineBBW said:


> Oh wow that looks good! Where do you find such a wonderfully delicious-looking cocktail?



Yup, it's a bloody mary and it has veggie juice and clam juice in it too, apparently. It's from Bahr's - the place I go locally for lobsters and clams. (Well sort of locally - it's about an hour away.) 

I want one!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me, my hubby & son made homemade pizzas this weekend...yum!



How did you make the crust?


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

I took a photo of the dinner I had tonight at a local restaurant called Wild Thai. I used my cell phone camera so the quality isn't the best, but you get the gist of what I had tonight. Wild Thai is one of several local Thai places in LA that I go to once in awhile. It also has more than one location.

Tonight I ordered two of my favorites:

Crab Noodles (extremely tasty and flavorful)
Eggplant w/chicken with lots of stir fry vegetables
Side bowl of steamed white jasmine rice
Tall glass of lemon iced tea (refreshing after and during eating food with some spice)
Glass of water (I'm a waterholic)
Side condiment of Sriracha sauce (love this stuff, any chili sauce)

*No room for dessert. I've been popping Lemonheads all day anyway. 

View attachment wildthai.jpg


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Didn't realize this thread was here until recently. I'll have to post in this thread more often since I specialize in baking and make desserts a lot and I like to take photos of things I make.


----------



## vardon_grip

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me, my hubby & son made homemade pizzas this weekend...yum!




Good for you. It looks great and it is wonderful that the whole family could get involved!


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Yup, it's a bloody mary and it has veggie juice and clam juice in it too, apparently. It's from Bahr's - the place I go locally for lobsters and clams. (Well sort of locally - it's about an hour away.)
> 
> I want one!



What I wouldn't give for a glass of that and plate of clams and lobster right now! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> What I wouldn't give for a glass of that and plate of clams and lobster right now! :eat2::eat2:



You coming to the NJ bash? Perhaps we can steal away and go get some!


----------



## vardon_grip

Cheeseburger!







I was motivated by recent work to purchase a stand mixer and a grinder attachment. I started with 50% rib eye, 25% flank steak, 25% chuck and one strip of bacon and then processed using the course grind plate. The fat ratio was about 75/25.






After gently pressing the meat into a patty, I cooked it on a cast iron griddle plate and lightly seasoned the burger with sea salt and fresh ground pepper.






I made a sauce that combined chopped, grilled red onion, chopped bread & butter pickles, minced garlic, white pepper, mayo and mustard and spread it on a kaiser roll. 






A couple of slices of muenster cheese, green leaf lettuce, a slice of tomato and some dill pickles spears to garnish were what the doctor ordered for a great cheeseburger!


----------



## MisticalMisty

You are the DEVIL..lol Mr. Varden...The Devil.


----------



## LovelyLiz

vardon_grip said:


> Cheeseburger!
> 
> I was motivated by recent work to purchase a stand mixer and a grinder attachment. I started with 50% rib eye, 25% flank steak, 25% chuck and one strip of bacon and then processed using the course grind plate. The fat ratio was about 75/25.
> 
> After gently pressing the meat into a patty, I cooked it on a cast iron griddle plate and lightly seasoned the burger with sea salt and fresh ground pepper.
> 
> 
> I made a sauce that combined chopped, grilled red onion, chopped bread & butter pickles, minced garlic, white pepper, mayo and mustard and spread it on a kaiser roll.
> 
> 
> A couple of slices of muenster cheese, green leaf lettuce, a slice of tomato and some dill pickles spears to garnish were what the doctor ordered for a great cheeseburger!



Dang! Nicely done. That sauce sounds super delicious, and muenster cheese is perfect.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Wow, grinding up bacon with the meat? Pure genius!


----------



## toni

A couple of weeks ago, a handful of local Dimmers headed out to Salt Gastropub in Byram NJ. We had a great time. Here are some of the pics of our food. 

My favorite dish was a side dish. I ordered it as my appetizer. It was candied bacon. A few simple slices of bacon with a thick sweet coating. There was also a slightly spicy pepper on it as well. A perfect combo. LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVED it. I tried to get a couple more orders but they ran out. 

The next thing I had was the braised short ribs. "beer braised short ribs atop a manchego cheese risotto cake with roasted butternut squash" The ribs tasted great but were a little dry. I would have loved if it had more juice. The star of the plate was the risotto cake. I LOVED IT. A few years back I had a risotto that was cooked perfectly. I have ordered it out many times and tried to make it myself. Nothing came close. Until this dish. It rocked my plate. 

The other pictures are of the specials that night. Salmon and steak with arugula. Sorry I can not get a detailed break down of the dishes. I didn't try them so I really can't say what they tasted like either. 

Sorry the pics are a little dark, my flash wasn't working. 

View attachment bacon.jpg


View attachment rissito.jpg


View attachment salmon.jpg


View attachment steak.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

vardon_grip said:


> Cheeseburger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was motivated by recent work to purchase a stand mixer and a grinder attachment. I started with 50% rib eye, 25% flank steak, 25% chuck and one strip of bacon and then processed using the course grind plate. The fat ratio was about 75/25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After gently pressing the meat into a patty, I cooked it on a cast iron griddle plate and lightly seasoned the burger with sea salt and fresh ground pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sauce that combined chopped, grilled red onion, chopped bread & butter pickles, minced garlic, white pepper, mayo and mustard and spread it on a kaiser roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of slices of muenster cheese, green leaf lettuce, a slice of tomato and some dill pickles spears to garnish were what the doctor ordered for a great cheeseburger!



~FAINTS~ :bow:


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> You coming to the NJ bash? Perhaps we can steal away and go get some!



I am coming to the NJ bash. I'll be in NJ next Wednesday already.

But don't tease me SVS, I don't know if I could handle such a tease.


----------



## SoVerySoft

toni said:


> A couple of weeks ago, a handful of local Dimmers headed out to Salt Gastropub in Byram NJ. We had a great time. Here are some of the pics of our food...



I really really want to go there!!! Thanks for posting the pics, Toni!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> I am coming to the NJ bash. I'll be in NJ next Wednesday already.
> 
> But don't tease me SVS, I don't know if I could handle such a tease.



I'm not teasing. Just not sure when we could go. I would definitely drive you (and we have room for 2 more), if we can figure it out!

Maybe we can go Friday for lunch?


----------



## wtchmel

I come on this thread everyday just to see what Chubby Bubbles has made for dinner! Your food looks wonderful, and you cook all the time, very nice thanks for sharing, and if your 'other' ever wants to let you go, you have a place at my house,LOL.


----------



## SocialbFly

Risible invited me over for dinner, she made a YUMMMYYYY beef roast in a beer bath and brie mashed potatoes and sugar snap peas from the garden, then she made some YUMMMY bread with lots of garlic and butter and fresh strawberry cuppiecakes...good lord, everthing was awesome....did i mention the fresh strawberry preserves on swirled rye bread later??? jealous? :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: 

View attachment beefDin.jpg


View attachment DeeBub.jpg


View attachment lilcuppy.jpg


View attachment rolls.jpg


View attachment lilDee.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

wtchmel said:


> I come on this thread everyday just to see what Chubby Bubbles has made for dinner! Your food looks wonderful, and you cook all the time, very nice thanks for sharing, and if your 'other' ever wants to let you go, you have a place at my house,LOL.



You are too sweet! You're always welcome at my house for dinner!! I love to cook for my family...and I guess it shows!  I don't see Brian letting me go just yet...but if he does, I'll look you up! As long as you don't mind a cute little 4 year old boy tagging along ! *HUGS* to you! :happy:


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm not teasing. Just not sure when we could go. I would definitely drive you (and we have room for 2 more), if we can figure it out!
> 
> Maybe we can go Friday for lunch?



I am totally up for that! I have nothing planned but enjoy the fun! I bet we can get a couple of others who'd want to come along. Oh man......i'm drooling just thinking about the possibility! :eat2:


----------



## vardon_grip

SocialbFly said:


> Risible invited me over for dinner, she made a YUMMMYYYY beef roast in a beer bath and brie mashed potatoes and sugar snap peas from the garden, then she made some YUMMMY bread with lots of garlic and butter and fresh strawberry cuppiecakes...good lord, everthing was awesome....did i mention the fresh strawberry preserves on swirled rye bread later??? jealous? :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:




That looks delicious! Lucky you!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

This one's for you *wtchmel*! 

Last night was chili cheese dog casserole with brown sugar baked beans and avocado slices. (YUM!!) 

View attachment 100_5355.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> This one's for you *wtchmel*!
> 
> Last night was chili cheese dog casserole with brown sugar baked beans and avocado slices. (YUM!!)



There is such a thing as chili cheese dog casserole????

Oh please do tell how it's made??


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Chili Cheese Dog Casserole

*Ingredients*
2 (15 ounce) cans chili with beans or use homemade
1 (16 ounce) package beef frankfurters
10 (8 inch) flour tortillas
1 (8 ounce) package Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 small onion chopped

*Directions*
1.Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). 
2.Spread 1 can of chili and beans in the bottom of a 9x13 inch baking dish. Sprinkle onions on top, roll up franks inside tortillas and place in baking dish, seam side down, on top of chili and bean 'bed'. Top with remaining can of chili and beans, and sprinkle with cheese. 
3.Cover baking dish with aluminum foil, and bake at 425 degrees F (220 degrees C) for 30 minutes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Chili Cheese Dog Casserole
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 2 (15 ounce) cans chili with beans or use homemade
> 1 (16 ounce) package beef frankfurters
> 10 (8 inch) flour tortillas
> 1 (8 ounce) package Cheddar cheese, shredded
> 1 small onion chopped
> 
> *Directions*
> 1.Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C).
> 2.Spread 1 can of chili and beans in the bottom of a 9x13 inch baking dish. Sprinkle onions on top, roll up franks inside tortillas and place in baking dish, seam side down, on top of chili and bean 'bed'. Top with remaining can of chili and beans, and sprinkle with cheese.
> 3.Cover baking dish with aluminum foil, and bake at 425 degrees F (220 degrees C) for 30 minutes.




Wow, sounds so simple and good - thanks  :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Night out with past co-workers on a goodbye celebration Saturday!

Six Acres specializes in share plates and a multitude of beers and beverages to choose from in an cool old renovated building in the heart of Vancouver's historic Gastown.


The food and drinks were awesome! Highly recommended.









"Mon Ami"
_triple cream brie, seasonal fruit, roasted nuts & warm baguette _







Acreage wings
_with a hoisin and black bean marinade_







Chips and homemade salsa with a spicy sour cream dip







"Sophia Loren"
_three local cured meats, asiago & herbed chevre, tomatoes, olives, sundried tomatoes , olive oil & vinegar; served with warm rosemary bread _








Chocolate Lava Cake
_rich dark chocolate cake with melted chocolate inside; backed by strawberry coulis, pistachio tuile & coffee infused cream_


----------



## SoVerySoft

Surlysomething said:


> Night out with past co-workers on a goodbye celebration Saturday!



Hello!!!!! Wow, that all looks amazing!! I want everything!!! Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HottiMegan

I made some corn chowder tonight. Max kept screaming mmm at the top of his lungs telling me that I make the best soup ever. 

View attachment soup.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

vardon_grip said:


> Eggs Benedict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a plate of eggs benedict while perusing the LA Times during a late Saturday brunch. I had some country ham leftovers and grilled it up while toasting an english muffin. Several egg yolks, some fresh lemon juice, a dash of cayenne pepper and a stick of butter were whisked over low heat to make the rich and tangy hollandaise sauce. After gently cradling a couple of poached eggs on beds of ham and muffin, I covered them with a spoonful of hollandaise sauce to tuck them in. A pinch of Hungarian paprika on top was the pixie dust to send them off to sleep...in my stomach.



Because of THIS picture, I am currently putting on my shoes and popping down to my favourite cafe for some eggs benedict. Damnit!


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> Night out with past co-workers on a goodbye celebration Saturday!



It all looks great, but that Sophia Loren is one good looking dish!




succubus_dxb said:


> Because of THIS picture, I am currently putting on my shoes and popping down to my favourite cafe for some eggs benedict. Damnit!



Dammit or Delicious? Either way, I hope it was great!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

HottiMegan said:


> I made some corn chowder tonight. Max kept screaming mmm at the top of his lungs telling me that I make the best soup ever.



My husband LOVES corn chowder! Looks YUM!


----------



## Jes

Surlysomething said:


> Night out with past co-workers on a goodbye celebration Saturday!
> [/I]



oh, bring it! I'd kill for the meat/cheese/etc. platter! my god, i do love some dry italian salami.

and I love that the place uses real, hand-thrown pottery! Very nice touch and a great way to support us potters!


----------



## JeanC

Oven fried chicken strips:


----------



## littlefairywren

JeanC said:


> Oven fried chicken strips:



Oooh, they look good! How did you prepare them Jean?


----------



## HottiMegan

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My husband LOVES corn chowder! Looks YUM!



It was so good that the crockkpot full of soup was gone by the end of the evening. Max had three helpings!


----------



## Cece Larue

So, last weekend we headed off to the Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo.... and you know what that means... CARNIVAL FOOD!

So, witness the beauty that is Fried M&M's











And a giant BBQ pit for good measure... it has to be hauled by an 18-wheeler.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jes said:


> oh, bring it! I'd kill for the meat/cheese/etc. platter! my god, i do love some dry italian salami.
> 
> and I love that the place uses real, hand-thrown pottery! Very nice touch and a great way to support us potters!




It was a cool place. I love the idea of share plates!


----------



## toni

Cece Larue said:


> So, last weekend we headed off to the Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo.... and you know what that means... CARNIVAL FOOD!
> 
> So, witness the beauty that is Fried M&M's



OMG, that looks awesome! Carnival food rocks!!!! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wouldn't it be great if we could all just hit the like button for some of these pics like we do on FB?


----------



## wtchmel

ChubbyBubbles said:


> This one's for you *wtchmel*!
> 
> Last night was chili cheese dog casserole with brown sugar baked beans and avocado slices. (YUM!!)



Dude!!! My son and I were totally salivating over this yesterday,LOL, Yummm  And again today,lol :bow:


----------



## JeanC

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, they look good! How did you prepare them Jean?



I cut boneless, skinless chicken thighs into strips, dredged them in seasoned flour (the batch in the pic I added a packet of ranch dressing mix), shook off the excess flour and laid on a baking sheet I'd hit with cooking spray. After all the strips were on the sheet I sprayed them with more spray and then into the oven until they were done. I flipped them once before they were done. You can season the flour however you want.

I came up with this when I didn't feel like breaking out the Fry Daddy cuz I was being very lazy that day


----------



## LovelyLiz

JeanC said:


> I cut boneless, skinless chicken thighs into strips, dredged them in seasoned flour (the batch in the pic I added a packet of ranch dressing mix), shook off the excess flour and laid on a baking sheet I'd hit with cooking spray. After all the strips were on the sheet I sprayed them with more spray and then into the oven until they were done. I flipped them once before they were done. You can season the flour however you want.
> 
> I came up with this when I didn't feel like breaking out the Fry Daddy cuz I was being very lazy that day



What temp did you have the oven on?


----------



## JeanC

mcbeth said:


> What temp did you have the oven on?



I had it set to 350F


----------



## LovelyLiz

JeanC said:


> I had it set to 350F



Thanks! I'm going to try that out  Looks great!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could all just hit the like button for some of these pics like we do on FB?



i think its called a thanks button on forums

its a nice feature but end sup sour usually cause someone didn't get enough "thanks" lol silly drama.


----------



## littlefairywren

JeanC said:


> I cut boneless, skinless chicken thighs into strips, dredged them in seasoned flour (the batch in the pic I added a packet of ranch dressing mix), shook off the excess flour and laid on a baking sheet I'd hit with cooking spray. After all the strips were on the sheet I sprayed them with more spray and then into the oven until they were done. I flipped them once before they were done. You can season the flour however you want.
> 
> I came up with this when I didn't feel like breaking out the Fry Daddy cuz I was being very lazy that day



Thanks Jean! I love how easy it is to prep.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lil BigginZ said:


> i think its called a thanks button on forums
> 
> its a nice feature but end sup sour usually cause someone didn't get enough "thanks" lol silly drama.



It's called a "rep" button here....but people can't see the private rep - and we tend to run out of rep all too quickly around these parts


----------



## Jigen

BRUSCHETTE
I made this pictures some time ago, but I'd like to eat them again this evening. :eat2: i hope you like them. 

View attachment DSCN7039a.jpg


View attachment DSCN7043a.jpg


View attachment DSCN7032a.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

So my nice little elderly neighbor lady came over tonight, and delivered some cupcakes. But not your ordinary cupcake, these are egg shaped cupcakes. I have never seen anything like this, and thought it was pretty cool. So I thought I'd share a few pics.

My kids seemed to like them. But they tasted weird to me. Could have been all of the frosting. 

View attachment DSCF0563.JPG


View attachment DSCF0566.JPG


View attachment DSCF0568.JPG


----------



## Tracii

Pretty egg cakes.Kinda cool.I see what you mean about the frosting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Those are too cute- ever make jello eggs? That's what I make for my kids for Easter instead of dyed eggs (my mom does the egg dye thing with them).


----------



## Surlysomething

Fresh from the oven.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Surlysomething said:


> Fresh from the oven.



so....tell me more! What are Hello Dolly Bars??


----------



## Surlysomething

SoVerySoft said:


> so....tell me more! What are Hello Dolly Bars??




They're a very simple, rich bar. I think they also go by the names Magic Bars or Seven Layer Bars. The recipe calls for nuts as well (pecans) but i'm not really a nut/baking kinda girl. They carry them at this amazing, retro bakery here so I thought I would try making my own.

They have to cool thoroughly though so i'm waiting to dig in...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Surlysomething said:


> They're a very simple, rich bar. I think they also go by the names Magic Bars or Seven Layer Bars. The recipe calls for nuts as well (pecans) but i'm not really a nut/baking kinda girl. They carry them at this amazing, retro bakery here so I thought I would try making my own.
> 
> They have to cool thoroughly though so i'm waiting to dig in...



I only see 6 ingredients..maybe they are 6-layer bars? hehe. Let us know how they turned out. They sound very sweet, but I'd love to try them!


----------



## LinCanDo66

Surlysomething said:


> Fresh from the oven.



My family has made those too, since I was a little girl. We called them Magic Cookie Bars. As I understand it, my 9 year old nephew learned to make them last summer. Here's the recipe we always used: http://tinyurl.com/ydmbhrx. We always use pecans too.

I will admit, I have been known to eat an entire pan in one night. Addictive!


----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


> Fresh from the oven.



Oh that looks so good. Surly, I don't like cooking with nuts either, so can I just double the choc chips and still have it come out ok?


----------



## HottiMegan

ooh my mouth is watering looking at those! Too bad i have given up cookies and such in search of healtier eating.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

HottiMegan said:


> Too bad i have given up cookies and such in search of healtier eating.



More cookies for the rest of us  :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Surlysomething said:


> Fresh from the oven.



It looks so good, the crispy brown edges are killing me here.. I can see the coconut, and mixed with chocolate, GOD, my weakness. If there was peanut butter in there I'd be trying to jump through my computer. I am SO making that this weekend. Perfect for an Easter treat! My son hates coconut, but everything else sounds perfect so I can make a tray for him and everyone else, sans coconut, and one for me which no one else will touch *evil grin*


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Finally remembered to take pics while making dinner tonight. These are my Stuffed Shells. I took several different stages of pics. My kids absolutely :wubu: these. 

View attachment DSCF0569.JPG


View attachment DSCF0570.JPG


View attachment DSCF0571.JPG


View attachment DSCF0572.JPG


View attachment DSCF0575.JPG


----------



## smithnwesson

MzDeeZyre said:


> Finally remembered to take pics while making dinner tonight. These are my Stuffed Shells. I took several different stages of pics. My kids absolutely :wubu: these.



Holy Crap, Mz! Would you consider adopting me? I'm a little old and rough around the edges, but I'd be a very, very good boy. I wanna be one of your kids. :bow:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

smithnwesson said:


> Holy Crap, Mz! Would you consider adopting me? I'm a little old and rough around the edges, but I'd be a very, very good boy. I wanna be one of your kids. :bow:



Sure!! I could always use someone to eat the extras. No one in my house ever wants to eat left-overs. :eat1:


----------



## Jigen

MzDeeZyre said:


> Finally remembered to take pics while making dinner tonight. These are my Stuffed Shells. I took several different stages of pics. My kids absolutely :wubu: these.



They look excellent. Better than the ones I did. The difference is that I prefer to dust some parmesan, so that they will have a crispy layer on them, which I appreciate a lot. As a final touch, I dusted a little Cayenna chili peppers on them. 

View attachment DSCN6906a.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

oooh these pasta shells look so nice! I've never seen those big shells in the shops here, I'd maybe need to go to a delicatessen. 

Thanks to the two of you for sharing the pics.


----------



## Jigen

Ruby Ripples said:


> oooh these pasta shells look so nice! I've never seen those big shells in the shops here, I'd maybe need to go to a delicatessen.
> 
> Thanks to the two of you for sharing the pics.



You're welcome. 
They are a rather peculiar kind of pasta, and are pretty hard to find even here. I usually find them at my local mall, when there are special pasta offers. They are manifactured by small local firms, this is why they are hard to find.


----------



## Jigen

Bread Pie. ^_^ 

View attachment DSCN6968a.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Jigen said:


> Bread Pie. ^_^



ooh that looks like bread and butter pudding, is it similar? b&b pudding is slices of buttered bread layered in an oven dish with raisins/sultanas on it, then milky custard mixture poured over, then baked. yummmm


----------



## Jigen

Ruby Ripples said:


> ooh that looks like bread and butter pudding, is it similar? b&b pudding is slices of buttered bread layered in an oven dish with raisins/sultanas on it, then milky custard mixture poured over, then baked. yummmm



No. No butter. The simplest recipe is just bread left in the milk for 24 hours. In this case, i have added raisins and other things to make it more tasty.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SoVerySoft said:


> so....tell me more! What are Hello Dolly Bars??



I use basically the same recipe, but also include butterscotch chips.

You make a graham cracker and melted butter crust and press it into a 13x 9 pan. (one whole sleeve crushed crackers and 1 cup melted butter, mix and pat into the bottom of the pan). Then you pour on 1 cup of chopped nuts (I prefer pecans), 1 cup of milk or semi sweet chocolate chips, 1 cup of butterscotch chips and 1 cup of sweetened coconut. Then you pour a can of sweetened condensed milk on top to cover. Do NOT stir. Bake @ 325 for 25 minutes until slightly browned around the edges. Remove and cool to cut. They are super rich and delicious.


----------



## vardon_grip

Matzo Ball Soup 







Just like my bubbeh used to make. (Easy on the schmaltz!)

Zie ga zink!


----------



## SoVerySoft

vardon_grip said:


> Matzo Ball Soup
> 
> Just like my bubbeh used to make. (Easy on the schmaltz!)
> 
> Zie ga zink!



Perfection.:wubu: Truly. Sigh.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Matzo Ball Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like my bubbeh used to make. (Easy on the schmaltz!)
> 
> Zie ga zink!



I'm not sure about the 'ball' but the soup part looks delicious. :eat2:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Made homemade Pizza tonight for dinner here are the results..... 

View attachment DSCF6085.JPG


View attachment DSCF6083.JPG


View attachment DSCF6084.JPG


----------



## SocialbFly

MzDeeZyre said:


> Made homemade Pizza tonight for dinner here are the results.....



ohhh holy cow, invite me over already!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

SocialbFly said:


> ohhh holy cow, invite me over already!!!



Get'cha booty over here!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

MzDeeZyre said:


> Made homemade Pizza tonight for dinner here are the results.....



The crust looks amazing. How did you make it? Was it a frozen or pre-packaged crust?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

DitzyBrunette said:


> The crust looks amazing. How did you make it? Was it a frozen or pre-packaged crust?



Thanks! I use a prepackaged mix. I used 4 of them,(usually 3) to get the crust that the kids like, and to make a ginormous pie. 3 will more than suffice, but my daughter opened 4 tonight. All the mix calls for is hot water. (usually 1/2 cup to 1 package) It's super easy, and if you spray your hands with cooking spray before shaping out your crust, you won't have a huge mess!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

MzDeeZyre said:


> Thanks! I use a prepackaged mix. I used 4 of them,(usually 3) to get the crust that the kids like, and to make a ginormous pie. 3 will more than suffice, but my daughter opened 4 tonight. All the mix calls for is hot water. (usually 1/2 cup to 1 package) It's super easy, and if you spray your hands with cooking spray before shaping out your crust, you won't have a huge mess!!



Well it looks delicious. What brand is it?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

DitzyBrunette said:


> Well it looks delicious. What brand is it?



Hy-Vee....a local store that we have here. I know Jiffy, and I *think* I have even seen a Chef Boyardee mix. I am headed to the store this morning I will see what they have.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

DitzyBrunette said:


> Well it looks delicious. What brand is it?



Hy-Vee Brand....a local store that we have here. I know Jiffy, and I *think* I have even seen a Chef Boyardee mix. I am headed to the store this morning I will see what they have.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

DitzyBrunette said:


> Well it looks delicious. What brand is it?



Hy-Vee Brand....a local store that we have here. I know Jiffy, and I *think* I have even seen a Chef Boyardee mix. I am headed to the store this morning I will see what they have.


----------



## LovelyLiz

I didn't really know where to put this...but I made some baby bok choy as part of my dinner last night, and I thought the bottoms looked so pretty, like little bok choy roses.  So just wanted to share. (If I had a better camera you would be able to actually see how lovely it is...lol)


----------



## Jes

mcbeth said:


> I didn't really know where to put this...but I made some baby bok choy as part of my dinner last night, and I thought the bottoms looked so pretty, like little bok choy roses.  So just wanted to share. (If I had a better camera you would be able to actually see how lovely it is...lol)



i like eating cute food.


----------



## toni

MzDeeZyre said:


> Made homemade Pizza tonight for dinner here are the results.....



Damn that looks good!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

MzDeeZyre said:


> Made homemade Pizza tonight for dinner here are the results.....



dear lord! can me AND my family come live at your house??? please??!!


----------



## PhatChk

Just finished making this:







Soba noodles with dashi stock. With spinach, enoki mushrooms and grilled salmon with crispy skin.


----------



## Nutty

PhatChk said:


> Just finished making this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soba noodles with dashi stock. With spinach, enoki mushrooms and grilled salmon with crispy skin.



YUMMMMMM! :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

PhatChk said:


> Just finished making this:
> 
> Soba noodles with dashi stock. With spinach, enoki mushrooms and grilled salmon with crispy skin.



I LOVE that. Looks great! My friend and I were just talking yesterday about how much we love enoki mushrooms - they are so cute.


----------



## spiritangel

oh my but this thread makes my mouth water

I just finished baking these a while ago, had some for lunch






home made wholemeal scones with fresh cracked pepper and cheese they are delish, and have spares for the next few days


----------



## TearInYourHand

spiritangel said:


> oh my but this thread makes my mouth water
> 
> I just finished baking these a while ago, had some for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> home made wholemeal scones with fresh cracked pepper and cheese they are delish, and have spares for the next few days



Oh my, recipe please and thank you!


----------



## Cece Larue

From our recent trip to Copeland's Cheesecake Bistro







Lobster, Crab, Artichoke and Cheese Dip






Fried Cheese Ravioli with Spicy Crawfish Sauce






My sister with the Oreo Cheesecake






Thai Peanut Chicken Wrap


----------



## spiritangel

TearInYourHand said:


> Oh my, recipe please and thank you!



Np

THis is the basic scone recipe I just used wholemeal flour and added the other stuff to it

2 cups of self raising flour
125grams of softened Butter
1/2 cup of milk


cut your butter into cubes and use the tips of your fingers to rub the butter into the flour, until all the lumps are gone

then using a knife make a well in the centre and pour in your milk and mix to make a scone dough

ok for the version I made

After you have rubbed the butter into the wholemeal flour, use your pepper grinder and grind some pepper into your mix, it will take a fair bit, I just kept mixing it in till I saw a reasonable amount of flecks of pepper if that makes sense

then add in about 3/4-1cup of cheese (I did a couple of large handfulls) and mix through the flour

then add in your milk and mix through (I find a knife works best then your hands)

I was feeling lazy so diddnt actually roll and cut out my dough just shaped it into rough squares instead

Bake for 10-15mins in a 220 degree oven and viola (same cooking time for both)

best eaten fresh serve with butter although have been thinking they would be nice with a fresh salsa as well


----------



## Nutty

spiritangel said:


> oh my but this thread makes my mouth water
> 
> I just finished baking these a while ago, had some for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> home made wholemeal scones with fresh cracked pepper and cheese they are delish, and have spares for the next few days



Oh lordy lordy that makes me hungry! :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

Nutty said:


> Oh lordy lordy that makes me hungry! :eat2:



hehe well I posted the recipe so now you can make them for yourself  pretty easy to make and dont take long at all


----------



## Nutty

spiritangel said:


> hehe well I posted the recipe so now you can make them for yourself  pretty easy to make and dont take long at all



All right! Giggity Giggity! 

View attachment quagmire.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cece Larue said:


> From our recent trip to Copeland's Cheesecake Bistro...



Great pics! I would have ordered just about the same stuff you guys picked. 

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Leftovers from last night's shrimp curry experiment. I used Taste of Thai's red curry paste and fish sauce. I bought coconut cream accidentally, so I used a few tablespoons of that with hot water to make coconut milk, then I added Greek yogurt to the mix. I think I could have skipped that last step. It was pretty good anyway.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Chicken Saltimbocca and Garlic Mashed Potatoes. YUMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment phphva4m1PM.jpg


View attachment phpUVCLvSPM.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

this was lunch today








I did a veggie version yesterday but forgot to get a pic

so its nachos just without the sour cream and stuff cause I diddnt have any


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I made something with a similar premise tonight, spiritangel.

Anyone hanging out on the Foodee board for a loooong time knows from my few posts here that I am generally a terrible cook (lol!). Seriously, I am.  But tonight I felt like making something out of what I had left in my pantry (which was not much. lol). So here goes:

View attachment chilicasserole.jpg​
I took some canned chili and stirred in some fajita seasoning and cumin. I cooked some ramen noodles. I got out some shredded three-cheese blend, and cubed some bread. I melted some butter. Finally, I put the ramen noodles in a casserole dish, put the chili on top, covered it in lots of cheese, threw the bread on top and drizzled on the melted butter. Then I baked it at 375 for 30 minutes.

It actually turned out pretty good! :happy:


----------



## Nutty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I made something with a similar premise tonight, spiritangel.
> 
> Anyone hanging out on the Foodee board for a loooong time knows from my few posts here that I am generally a terrible cook (lol!). Seriously, I am.  But tonight I felt like making something out of what I had left in my pantry (which was not much. lol). So here goes:
> 
> View attachment 79664​
> I took some canned chili and stirred in some fajita seasoning and cumin. I cooked some ramen noodles. I got out some shredded three-cheese blend, and cubed some bread. I melted some butter. Finally, I put the ramen noodles in a casserole dish, put the chili on top, covered it in lots of cheese, threw the bread on top and drizzled on the melted butter. Then I baked it at 375 for 30 minutes.
> 
> It actually turned out pretty good! :happy:



That looks soooooooooo yummy!


----------



## Ernest Nagel

OK, not every day but they are food pics. Repost wherever appropriate. 

http://www.designzzz.com/creative-and-humorous-food-photography/


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tonights Dinner.... Stir Fry Peppers/Baby Bella Mushrooms/Chicken on Brown Rice. 

View attachment DSCF0027.JPG


View attachment DSCF0029.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy

MzDeeZyre said:


> Tonights Dinner.... Stir Fry Peppers/Baby Bella Mushrooms/Chicken on Brown Rice.



Ooo.. now that looks tasty!  And I'm all out of Rep.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> Ooo.. now that looks tasty!  And I'm all out of Rep.


I got her


----------



## smithnwesson

We spent the last week at North Carolina's Outer Banks. We ate out most of the time, but I did fix a nice supper.

Fresh local shrimp, fresh local asparagus, and some taters. 






I posted this on another thread, but should have posted it here.

What an awesome supper and week. The four of us were pretty much stress-free:
















 - Jim


----------



## adasiyan

I was desperately craving something warm and chocolately this afternoon, so i made a tray of fudge brownies with belgian chocolate icing 
I ate some whilst they were still piping hot and gooey and had a total foodgasm.

Sorry about the bad pics - i used my webcam since i couldnt find my digi cam.


----------



## spiritangel

adasiyan said:


> I was desperately craving something warm and chocolately this afternoon, so i made a tray of fudge brownies with belgian chocolate icing
> I ate some whilst they were still piping hot and gooey and had a total foodgasm.
> 
> Sorry about the bad pics - i used my webcam since i couldnt find my digi cam.



omg you literally just made me drool yummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SoVerySoft

smithnwesson said:


> We spent the last week at North Carolina's Outer Banks. We ate out most of the time, but I did fix a nice supper...



these pics made me smile


----------



## Gingembre

adasiyan said:


> I was desperately craving something warm and chocolately this afternoon, so i made a tray of fudge brownies with belgian chocolate icing
> I ate some whilst they were still piping hot and gooey and had a total foodgasm.



Oh my lord, they look LUSH! Please post the recipe! :bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

On the dinner table tonight, Thai shrimp spring rolls and cold sesame noodles. So very, very yummy!


----------



## Witch-King

ThatFatGirl said:


> On the dinner table tonight, Thai shrimp spring rolls and cold sesame noodles. So very, very yummy!



What kind of wrap the shrimp?


----------



## mossystate

ThatFatGirl said:


> On the dinner table tonight, Thai shrimp spring rolls and cold sesame noodles. So very, very yummy!



Laura, that looks really good! Have you posted a recipe for the rolls?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Witch-King said:


> What kind of wrap the shrimp?




Rice paper wraps, specifically Blue Dragon Rice Flour Pancakes. I get these in the Asian food section of a grocery store chain in NY state. You can probably find them or something like them in most grocery stores.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

mossystate said:


> Laura, that looks really good! Have you posted a recipe for the rolls?



I haven't, but here it is. Looks like they're called Summer, not Spring rolls.  I've added a little lettuce to each one the last couple of times I made them and dip them in Hoisin sauce.


Thai Summer Rolls

Soak 6 Thai rice paper wrappers (available in the Asian aisle of most supermarkets) in warm water until soft, about 10 seconds. Lay them flat on your work surface and top each with 1 large cooked cocktail shrimp (about 1 ounce), 2 cucumber slices, 2 tablespoons shredded carrot, 1 tablespoon minced scallion (green part only), and 1/2 teaspoon hoisin sauce. Roll to seal in the filling; serve immediately or wrap tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate 1 hour.


----------



## Witch-King

ThatFatGirl said:


> Rice paper wraps, specifically Blue Dragon Rice Flour Pancakes. I get these in the Asian food section of a grocery store chain in NY state. You can probably find them or something like them in most grocery stores.



Oh ok. Now it's a great meal!

And I'll keep an eye out for those rice wraps.


----------



## Fuzzy

I love this thread... kudos to the guy who started it..


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> I love this thread... kudos to the guy who started it..



He was just copying the original thread. No kudos for him!


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> He was just copying the original thread. No kudos for him!



LOL! Um.. Sorry about that... Kudos to AnnMarie!


----------



## BBWMoon

ThatFatGirl said:


> On the dinner table tonight, Thai shrimp spring rolls and cold sesame noodles. So very, very yummy!



Hi Laura,

Can you give the recipe for the cold sesame noodles? What kind of sauce do you use? Is it a peanut sauce? Spicy? Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

BBWMoon said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> Can you give the recipe for the cold sesame noodles? What kind of sauce do you use? Is it a peanut sauce? Spicy? Thank you! :wubu:



ditto that...


----------



## ThatFatGirl

BBWMoon said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> Can you give the recipe for the cold sesame noodles? What kind of sauce do you use? Is it a peanut sauce? Spicy? Thank you! :wubu:



Hi! I just posted the recipes here on the Food Pics recipe thread.

It is a peanut sauce, not at all spicy, but I think it lends itself well to adding spice. 

I'm such a novice in the kitchen that finding these recipes, making them, realizing how easy they are to make makes me so happy. :happy:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Braised oxtail in red wine and garlic for dinner tonight. I made the oxtail last night as I always think it tastes even better the next day. 


* 

View attachment oxtail 008r.jpg


View attachment oxtail 004r.jpg


----------



## Lamia

I am not a good cook but here are some pics of what I've eaten lately. 

This fried chicken and white shells and cheese turned out really yummy







Tomato soup in a bolio






It looks horrible but it taste divine my mothers homemade beeef/veggie soup


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I think the beef/veggie soup looks divine too! Yum...


----------



## smithnwesson

Ruby Ripples said:


> Braised oxtail in red wine and garlic for dinner tonight. I made the oxtail last night as I always think it tastes even better the next day.



I loves me some oxtails better'n almost anything. They've got lots of gelatin and make yummy soups and (especially) stews.

Would you mind disclosing how you prepared them?

Enquiring minds want to know. . .

:bow: -Jim


----------



## Ruby Ripples

smithnwesson said:


> I loves me some oxtails better'n almost anything. They've got lots of gelatin and make yummy soups and (especially) stews.
> 
> Would you mind disclosing how you prepared them?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know. . .
> 
> :bow: -Jim



Not at all. I was afraid I'd killed the thread with my post. 

I had just over a kilo of oxtail, about two and a half pounds. I coated all the pieces of meat in flour seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder. Then I browned them all over in some butter, for about ten mins, in a large cast iron casserole dish. I took them out and put three chopped shallots,two chopped celery ribs and two chopped carrots into a bit more butter and gently fried those til soft. I added three crushed cloves of garlic, two bay leaves, a teaspoon of thyme and one of parsley. Then I added most of a bottle of red wine, 600ml (just over a pint) of beef stock, and heated. then I put the meat back in and brought it to the boil. Then I put the lid on and cooked it in the oven on medium low for three hours. When I took it out of the oven I left it covered to cool, and let the fat come to the top overnight. Then I skimmed all the fat off that I could get, and discarded. I then lifted the meat out, then poured the remaining liquid through a sieve to separate it from the cooked down vegetables and the bayleaves. I put the sieved liquid back into the casserole and reduced it by half to thicken. then I heated the meat back up in the casserole. The liquid was actually SO intense that I had to add a bit of water back in again . And that was it. 

Glad you like it too. I'm happy that more people don't know how good it is, or it would be even more expensive! 

It was delicous, I love oxtail. It was so tender and rich.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I made my twist on Eton Mess today. Unfortunately it does look a mess here, it looked nicer in real life! It's strawberries that have been soaked in Kirsch and icing sugar, mixed with fresh whipped cream and crumbled meringues, with home made raspberry coulis on top. It's meant to be strawberry coulis, but I love raspberries 

* 

View attachment eton mess.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Lamia said:


> I am not a good cook but here are some pics of what I've eaten lately.



Now I want pasta shells! And I know that soup that doesnt look good usually tastes great. There is so much beef in that, yum!


----------



## Lamia

Ruby Ripples said:


> Now I want pasta shells! And I know that soup that doesnt look good usually tastes great. There is so much beef in that, yum!



dear lord it was beef laden...I actually added more veggies to it. :eat1:


----------



## LovelyLiz

So, tonight was my turn to be "head chef" for this big group meal (about 35-40 people). I had a few people helping me too. We don't really have a working oven in the kitchen, so mostly we stick to the stovetop and an outdoor grill. So for dinner tonight I made grilled chicken legs, garlic mashed potatoes, and a spinach salad w/ strawberries, red onions, candied pecans and a balsamic vinaigrette. It turned out pretty well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mcbeth said:


> So, tonight was my turn to be "head chef" for this big group meal (about 35-40 people). I had a few people helping me too. We don't really have a working oven in the kitchen, so mostly we stick to the stovetop and an outdoor grill. So for dinner tonight I made grilled chicken legs, garlic mashed potatoes, and a spinach salad w/ strawberries, red onions, candied pecans and a balsamic vinaigrette. It turned out pretty well.


OMG that looks amazing. You can cook for me anytime. LOL. <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mcbeth said:


> So, tonight was my turn to be "head chef" for this big group meal (about 35-40 people). I had a few people helping me too. We don't really have a working oven in the kitchen, so mostly we stick to the stovetop and an outdoor grill. So for dinner tonight I made grilled chicken legs, garlic mashed potatoes, and a spinach salad w/ strawberries, red onions, candied pecans and a balsamic vinaigrette. It turned out pretty well.



I'm totally bowing to your strawberry, spinach salad. How does it taste?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm totally bowing to your strawberry, spinach salad. How does it taste?



DELICIOUS! It's an easy salad, and pretty.  The sweet/tart/spicy mix is really good, especially with the balsamic dressing. You can also add some mild goat cheese, or even crumbled feta, and that's good too.


----------



## isamarie69

mcbeth said:


> So, tonight was my turn to be "head chef" for this big group meal (about 35-40 people). I had a few people helping me too. We don't really have a working oven in the kitchen, so mostly we stick to the stovetop and an outdoor grill. So for dinner tonight I made grilled chicken legs, garlic mashed potatoes, and a spinach salad w/ strawberries, red onions, candied pecans and a balsamic vinaigrette. It turned out pretty well.



Looks wonderful. LOL Thats my salad kinda. But i use blackberries and toss it with bleu cheese.


----------



## adasiyan

Gingembre said:


> Oh my lord, they look LUSH! Please post the recipe! :bow:



lol i cheated and used a betty crocker box mix


----------



## JeanC

So yesterday I tossed a pork roast into the crock pot to cook. I seasoned with a bit of pepper, kosher salt and some white balsamic vinegar. Once done I shredded it. I made some buns and then diced up some avocado, onions, set out some cheeses and a couple different kinds of BBQ sauce. Had canned collard greens for a side.

I topped my sandwich with Longhorn BBQ sauce, avocados and goat cheese







The pork sammie was delish and the canned collard greens were interesting.


----------



## PhatChk

I made this tonight






White rice, pork belly with chinese spinach and a fried egg.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

PhatChk said:


> I made this tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White rice, pork belly with chinese spinach and a fried egg.




Ooooh I loooooove a fried egg with rice and Chinese style food! The egg yolk is so nice mixed with the rice and flavours. I want to eat your photo, yummy!


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> I made this tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White rice, pork belly with chinese spinach and a fried egg.



I should be able to order
It looks so delicious:eat2:


----------



## vardon_grip

Lunch and Dinner

Okay, I haven't posted much in months so here's a 2fer:






I saw these great mini-pretzel rolls at a gourmet grocer in my neighborhood and had to pick them up. They are soft on the inside, chewy on the outside, absolutely delicious and have a great look to them. I decided to use them with some chicken salad. I made it with roasted chicken, celery, bread & butter pickles, grated onion, white and black pepper and then chopped it all up and mixed it together with some mayo before spreading it on a couple of rolls. 






I made these braised short ribs last month for a dinner. I sauteed the seasoned (Hawaiian red salt and cracked pepper) ribs with some chopped garlic and shallots in a dutch oven. After de-glazing the dutch oven and adding some chopped carrots, I braised the ribs in a Chilean red wine (camenere) for 2 hours. When the ribs were close to being done I made some fresh, creamy polenta with feta and parmesan cheese to accompany the ribs. I sprinkled a gremolata (lemon zest, chopped garlic and fresh parsley) on the ribs to brighten up the rich meat.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Lunch and Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these braised short ribs last month for a dinner. I sauteed the seasoned (Hawaiian red salt and cracked pepper) ribs with some chopped garlic and shallots in a dutch oven. After de-glazing the dutch oven and adding some chopped carrots, I braised the ribs in a Chilean red wine (camenere) for 2 hours. When the ribs were close to being done I made some fresh, creamy polenta with feta and parmesan cheese to accompany the ribs. I sprinkled a gremolata (lemon zest, chopped garlic and fresh parsley) on the ribs to brighten up the rich meat.




This looks delicious. Food porn at it's finest.

I've missed your pictures! :eat2:


----------



## crayola box

For dinner tonight: homemade pizza!

whole wheat crust with:

half #1
lemony garlicky basil pesto
fresh ricotta cheese
slivers of red onion

half #2
marinara
fresh mozzarella
mushrooms
black olives
spinach
asparagus
broccoli
green pepper 

View attachment pizza.jpeg


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade kolaches, like my grandma made. Filled with either a slightly lemon-ish sweet cream cheese filling or poppyseed filling. I've been wanting some for a while, and the can of poppyseed filling called to me every time I saw it in the pantry, but it's a pretty time consuming recipe, so I put it off until last night. 






Here's the recipe. I've tried about a half dozen kolache recipes, and this is the one that is most like the ones my grandma made.

http://www.texasmonthly.com/food/recipes/9811.kolache.3.php

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracy, those look delicious! I've never tried them, but I'd love to. If you consider them cookies - you might want to repost in the Iron Foodee challenge this month.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Kolaches are one of the best things about living in Texas!! I love them! The other one? Blue Bell Ice cream! :eat2::eat1:




Tracyarts said:


> Homemade kolaches, like my grandma made. Filled with either a slightly lemon-ish sweet cream cheese filling or poppyseed filling. I've been wanting some for a while, and the can of poppyseed filling called to me every time I saw it in the pantry, but it's a pretty time consuming recipe, so I put it off until last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the recipe. I've tried about a half dozen kolache recipes, and this is the one that is most like the ones my grandma made.
> 
> http://www.texasmonthly.com/food/recipes/9811.kolache.3.php
> 
> Tracy


----------



## ValentineBBW

Tracy, those kolaches do look wonderful. A town not too far from me has "Kolaches Days" festival but thankfully that isn't the only time we are able to get them!. But it is hard to find the prune filled anymore, no one likes prunes these days. My grandma used to make them and by golly do I miss her and her kolaches.


----------



## spiritangel

yummmmm I must remember to start taking pics again of stuff I make I have been pretty slack of late:blush:


----------



## Tracyarts

" But it is hard to find the prune filled anymore, no one likes prunes these days. My grandma used to make them and by golly do I miss her and her kolaches. "

I know. My grandma usually made prune, poppyseed, cottage cheese, and apricot kolaches. Sometimes apple or dewberry too if she was making a dewberry pie or apple streudel. I remember her making sweet cabbage filled kolaches for my grandpa but I was not a fan. Also, sausage kolaches (but she called them klobasnek) that were like a pig in a blanket with kolache dough and country sausage. I make those now and then too because my husband really likes them. 

It's funny, the older I get, the more I want to learn how to make all that stuff she made when I was a kid. 

Tracy


----------



## ValentineBBW

Tracyarts said:


> " But it is hard to find the prune filled anymore, no one likes prunes these days. My grandma used to make them and by golly do I miss her and her kolaches. "
> 
> I know. My grandma usually made prune, poppyseed, cottage cheese, and apricot kolaches. Sometimes apple or dewberry too if she was making a dewberry pie or apple streudel. I remember her making sweet cabbage filled kolaches for my grandpa but I was not a fan. Also, sausage kolaches (but she called them klobasnek) that were like a pig in a blanket with kolache dough and country sausage. I make those now and then too because my husband really likes them.
> 
> It's funny, the older I get, the more I want to learn how to make all that stuff she made when I was a kid.
> 
> Tracy



wow, I've never heard of using cottage cheese and have never heard of a dewberry. I think i remember my grandma talking about sweet cabbage but she didn't like it so never made that variety. I am intrigued by the sausage kolache, that sounds YUMMY. I may have to look into doing that, especially if I work up the gumption to make kolaches period.

I know what you mean about wanting to learn how to make all the stuff grandma did when I was a kid. Especially her biscuits, they were great! My mom and talked about grandma's biscuits not long ago and she says remembers grandma hardly measuring the ingredients, everything was done by hand. She said could just tell by the feel. Definitely a "if I knew then, what I know now" situation.


----------



## cinnamitch

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Kolaches are one of the best things about living in Texas!! I love them! The other one? Blue Bell Ice cream! :eat2::eat1:



I miss Blue Bell. No ice cream beats it in my opinion. I also miss Lammes candy. Those nice chewy pralines are to die for. :eat2:


----------



## Jes

Tracyarts said:


> Homemade kolaches, like my grandma made. Filled with either a slightly lemon-ish sweet cream cheese filling or poppyseed filling. I've been wanting some for a while, and the can of poppyseed filling called to me every time I saw it in the pantry, but it's a pretty time consuming recipe, so I put it off until last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy


One of my ABSOLUTE favorite treats EVER. I like it when the dough is fairly dry. I always grabbed for the cheese, but also like apricot. I need to find a place to get some here in the city. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

SVS - Kolaches are a kind of danish. They are usually soft and not too sweet. :eat2::eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> SVS - Kolaches are a kind of danish. They are usually soft and not too sweet. :eat2::eat2:



Thanks, Sandie. Just proves I've never tried them!


----------



## vardon_grip

The food pix have been looking good lately! The grilled chicken, pork rice bowl, pulled pork sammy, pizza, kolaches...etc.-good job!


----------



## vardon_grip

I got a bug to make french fries. You know, the kind that are not greasy, really crispy on the outside, fluffy on the inside and decadently, golden delicious all over. I tried "twice fried" and "par boil/fry" methods. I took a few russets and zipped them through the mandoline and went to work. I got the fluffy inside and although the outside was crisp, it didn't "snap" like I wanted. I got golden delicious, but unfortunately missed on the decadent part. I really can't complain. I had fresh french fries! Both methods worked, but I was partial to the par boil.







...and what goes better with fries than a 1/2 lb. bacon cheeseburger?
(hint) NOTHING!*

50% rib eye, 50% chuck and a strip of apple wood smoked bacon were put through a course grind (about 75/25) on the Kitchen-Aid. Cooked med. well-well and topped with provolone and cheddar cheese, grilled Vidalia onion, 2 slices of apple wood smoked bacon, green leaf lettuce and a juicy slice of beefsteak tomato all on a toasted cheddar roll.
This close to July 4th...I almost feel patriotic. _(cue: marching band and fireworks)_


*(Nothing-except a bacon cheeseburger AND an ice cold Coca-cola. I had that also!)


----------



## jellybellyrolls

some Chicken Schnitzel, Fries and Pickles at a local eastern European grill


----------



## Jes

vardon_grip said:


> all on a toasted cheddar roll.
> This close to July 4th...I almost feel patriotic. _(cue: marching band and fireworks)_



I have absolutely no idea what a cheddar roll is. I'm googling, but...nothing. Not store-bought ones, I mean (lots of recipes for making them but they don't look like yours). Citation please!


----------



## vardon_grip

Jes said:


> I have absolutely no idea what a cheddar roll is. I'm googling, but...nothing. Not store-bought ones, I mean (lots of recipes for making them but they don't look like yours). Citation please!


"Cheddar roll" is the follow up to this 1994 hit song

Unfortunately, it didn't do very well. Fans couldn't relate to the lyrics. 
_ Melt to the left (to the left)
Melt to the right (to the right) 
(Now) Slap it on some buns, son..._

Critics said that the song was "confusingly cheesy", not sexist enough for a rap song and better suited for a sandwich than the dance floor. 

In other news...here is your citation


----------



## HottiMegan

I made one of my favorite vegan soups today. Creamy Cauliflower Potato Soup. Max ate a ton and so did Alex so it's kid friendly!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> I made one of my favorite vegan soups today. Creamy Cauliflower Potato Soup. Max ate a ton and so did Alex so it's kid friendly!



I see the cauliflower and potato...what else is in there?


----------



## HottiMegan

There are also Trader Joes italian soysages. I also chopped up HUGE onion and sauteed it. Then there's 6 c veggie broth, thyme, about 3c soy milk and garlic.


----------



## Tracyarts

Cracked pepper and black sesame seed crusted pan seared tuna. This was my husband's, mine was a bit less rare, so it didn't slice up as pretty. I had made a simple sauce out of soy sauce, ginger paste, garlic, rice vinegar, a little sesame oil, and some sliced green onions/scallions to drizzle over it too.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Please will more people post everyday food pics?? I miss them, they've slowed down a lot. I love the ones that are posted but we need more! Even pics of a grabbed lunch are good, they're everyday !

This was my dinner Sat and Sun night. Pork loin steak in breadcrumbs, macaroni salad and French carrot salad. Yummy.


* 

View attachment porkmac.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

Ruby Ripples said:


> Please will more people post everyday food pics?? I miss them, they've slowed down a lot. I love the ones that are posted but we need more! Even pics of a grabbed lunch are good, they're everyday !
> 
> This was my dinner Sat and Sun night. Pork loin steak in breadcrumbs, macaroni salad and French carrot salad. Yummy.
> 
> 
> *


That French carrot salad looks yummy. Whats in it? Like dressing wise.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

isamarie69 said:


> That French carrot salad looks yummy. Whats in it? Like dressing wise.



Thanks, I loved it, first time I'd made it and it's my favourite salad now. Very simple and delicious. I got the recipe from here - http://tinyurl.com/36gehs8

I followed it except I added one more teaspoon of honey, and I used grainy mustard instead of Dijon, as it's all I had. The dressing was perfect I think.


----------



## isamarie69

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thanks, I loved it, first time I'd made it and it's my favourite salad now. Very simple and delicious. I got the recipe from here - http://tinyurl.com/36gehs8
> 
> I followed it except I added one more teaspoon of honey, and I used grainy mustard instead of Dijon, as it's all I had. The dressing was perfect I think.



Thank you, I thought it was cilantro, but i see its parsley in the recipe. 

LOL Not being a kiss butt but yours actually looks way better then the one on the recipe page. I think its the mustard seeds and more parsley.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

isamarie69 said:


> Thank you, I thought it was cilantro, but i see its parsley in the recipe.
> 
> LOL Not being a kiss butt but yours actually looks way better then the one on the recipe page. I think its the mustard seeds and more parsley.



I'm not a fan of cilantro (coriander leaf), yes its flat leaf parsley, nice and fresh. And thank you! it was lovely and crunchy, and I dont have a food processor, my good old grater did the job fine, lol.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Breakfast/lunch today - toast with butter then peanut butter, then banana then maple syrup. :blush:


* 

View attachment breakfast.jpg


----------



## wtchmel

HottiMegan said:


> I made one of my favorite vegan soups today. Creamy Cauliflower Potato Soup. Max ate a ton and so did Alex so it's kid friendly!



That looks wonderful!!!! How'd you get it creamy without dairy?


----------



## adasiyan

nom nom!

Because my husband can't eat pork, i get to have it when hes on an overnight shift @ work.
I present Porky goodness with a side of Caesar salad and applesauce.


----------



## mossystate

Ruby Ripples said:


> Breakfast/lunch today - toast with butter then peanut butter, then banana then maple syrup. :blush:
> 
> 
> *



Rooooby... your pictures of food always look so inviting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Rooooby... your pictures of food always look so inviting.




Exactly what I thought. She always has such good IDEAS to make. Exceptionally unusual...which I think is an ingredient needed to be a great cook.


----------



## HottiMegan

wtchmel said:


> That looks wonderful!!!! How'd you get it creamy without dairy?



plain soy milk. You can also blend up cashews to make a creamy base. I use blended cashews in my creamy zucchini basil soup.


----------



## HottiMegan

birthday cupcake. Yellow cake with penuche frosting. A family tradition. SOOOO SWEEETTTT! 

View attachment cuppy.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth

A local restaurant does some cute baked goods. I picked these up last weekend. Sooo yummy.






This is a cupcake version of Sander's bumpy cake - a Detroit original! 








A creamsicle cupcake and a "hamburger" cupcake.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That chocolate cupcake has the perfect amount of cream....a rare find :bow:


----------



## Tooz

HottiMegan said:


> birthday cupcake. Yellow cake with penuche frosting. A family tradition. SOOOO SWEEETTTT!



Can I get the penuche frosting recipe?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet Tooth said:


> A local restaurant does some cute baked goods. I picked these up last weekend. Sooo yummy.



They all look SO good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tooz said:


> Can I get the penuche frosting recipe?



It's really easy to make. i ususally double up so i can make an EXTRA thick layer of the stuff 

1/2 cup butter
1 cup brown sugar, packed
1/4 cup milk
2 cups sifted confectioners' sugar, more or less
hot water, optional
Preparation:

In a saucepan, melt 1/2 cup butter. Add the brown sugar. Bring to a boil and lower heat to medium low and continue to boil for 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Add the milk and bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Cool to lukewarm. Gradually add sifted confectioners' sugar. Beat until thick enough to spread. If too thick, add a little hot water. Frosts top and sides of a 2-layer cake or a 13x9-inch


----------



## PhatChk

I made Omurice tonight and i have to say it was delishhhh!:wubu::wubu::wubu::eat2::eat1:

I am not a fan of ketchup. But the recipe asked for ketchup or demi-glace. It was to late to do demi-glace so ketchup it was. If anyone wants to try I'll help you.


----------



## toni

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is a cupcake version of Sander's bumpy cake - a Detroit original!



Please send me lots of bumpy cakes!



PhatChk said:


> If anyone wants to try I'll help you.




You can help me by making me one of those yummy things :wubu:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

toni said:


> Please send me lots of bumpy cakes!



Better yet, I can tell you a cheat way to make them. I have pics somewhere of the ones my secretary has made. This is her technique.

1.	Bake 9 x 13 Devils Food Cake (Duncan Hines) according to package directions. Cool cake on rack.

2.	Prepare white icing filling. Defrost 32 oz Vanilla BetterCreme (Richs). This product can be purchased at Gordons Foods Service in the freezer section. Whip crème in mixing bowl until stiff. (6-8 minutes) Set aside. (For a 9x13 cake you only need about 16 oz of BetterCreme.)

3.	Cut cake in half lengthwise. Place bottom layer of cake on cooling rack placed over a cookie sheet. Frost bottom layer. Replace top layer on frosted layer.

4.	Frost top layer. Place remaining icing in parchment envelope, or plastic food bag. Cut tip. Pipe rows of icing (short side). Put cake in freezer until rows of white icing are set.

5.	Prepare chocolate icing. Microwave (Duncan Hines Creamy Home-Style Dark Chocolate Fudge) until it acquires a cooked pudding consistency. (I heat is for one minute at 50% power) You want it loose enough to pour, but NOT runny. Let the icing cool a bit. Make sure icing is not too hot, it will melt the whipped crème. I used 1½ cans of icing for this size cake.

6.	Pour chocolate icing over cake. Let set by placing cake in refrigerator.

7.	Once icing is set, transfer to desired serving plate.

8.	Keep cake refrigerated.


----------



## PhatChk

toni said:


> Please send me lots of bumpy cakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can help me by making me one of those yummy things :wubu:




Tony I will as soon as I figure out how to do the demi-glace. I am not a fan of ketchup. Even tho it tasted good. Plus I am also working on the second version of the dish. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Whoq7afY-Q


----------



## toni

Sweet Tooth said:


> Better yet, I can tell you a cheat way to make them. I have pics somewhere of the ones my secretary has made. This is her technique.
> 
> 1.	Bake 9 x 13 Devils Food Cake (Duncan Hines) according to package directions. Cool cake on rack.
> 
> 2.	Prepare white icing filling. Defrost 32 oz Vanilla BetterCreme (Richs). This product can be purchased at Gordons Foods Service in the freezer section. Whip crème in mixing bowl until stiff. (6-8 minutes) Set aside. (For a 9x13 cake you only need about 16 oz of BetterCreme.)
> 
> 3.	Cut cake in half lengthwise. Place bottom layer of cake on cooling rack placed over a cookie sheet. Frost bottom layer. Replace top layer on frosted layer.
> 
> 4.	Frost top layer. Place remaining icing in parchment envelope, or plastic food bag. Cut tip. Pipe rows of icing (short side). Put cake in freezer until rows of white icing are set.
> 
> 5.	Prepare chocolate icing. Microwave (Duncan Hines Creamy Home-Style Dark Chocolate Fudge) until it acquires a cooked pudding consistency. (I heat is for one minute at 50% power) You want it loose enough to pour, but NOT runny. Let the icing cool a bit. Make sure icing is not too hot, it will melt the whipped crème. I used 1½ cans of icing for this size cake.
> 
> 6.	Pour chocolate icing over cake. Let set by placing cake in refrigerator.
> 
> 7.	Once icing is set, transfer to desired serving plate.
> 
> 8.	Keep cake refrigerated.



Please send me lots of bumpy cakes!


----------



## toni

PhatChk said:


> Tony I will as soon as I figure out how to do the demi-glace. I am not a fan of ketchup. Even tho it tasted good. Plus I am also working on the second version of the dish.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Whoq7afY-Q



What is in the demi glaze? 

That guy made the dish look easy. What an artist.


----------



## PhatChk

toni said:


> What is in the demi glaze?
> 
> That guy made the dish look easy. What an artist.



I know!!! Is not easy making the egg into that pouch. It takes a lot of practice. Every time I have tried it I over cook the egg. >_<

I stil have not been able to find the recepie for the demi-glace sauce.


----------



## toni

PhatChk said:


> I know!!! Is not easy making the egg into that pouch. It takes a lot of practice. Every time I have tried it I over cook the egg. >_<
> 
> I stil have not been able to find the recepie for the demi-glace sauce.



I bet he is putting rotten fish eye soup in that demi glaze. Yours is much better.


----------



## PhatChk

toni said:


> I bet he is putting rotten fish eye soup in that demi glaze. Yours is much better.



LMAO!! :happy:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

mossystate said:


> Rooooby... your pictures of food always look so inviting.



Thank you very much Miss! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Exactly what I thought. She always has such good IDEAS to make. Exceptionally unusual...which I think is an ingredient needed to be a great cook.




Thank you Caroline! I actually thought I was a rather traditional cook, haha. Now I know why I get funny looks when I ask for combos not on the menu when I'm in cafe's.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

adasiyan said:


>



My mouth is really watering at the close up of the crispy edged fat on this chop! Thanks for sharing. :eat2:


----------



## JeanC

Getting too hot to cook indoors, so last night I fired up the gas grill and made beer can chicken with out the beer (didn't have any beer that wasn't skunky), so used a can of pear juice:






Tossed my cast iron griddle on and did the veggies:

Walla Walla Sweets and crimini mushrooms tossed with olive oil






and sliced zucchini tossed with olive oil, white balsamic vinegar and seasoned with lemon salt






Everything looked so pretty on the plate:






Can't wait for the leftovers for lunch :eat2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

JeanC said:


> Getting too hot to cook indoors, so last night I fired up the gas grill and made beer can chicken with out the beer (didn't have any beer that wasn't skunky), so used a can of pear juice:
> Tossed my cast iron griddle on and did the veggies:
> 
> Walla Walla Sweets and crimini mushrooms tossed with olive oil
> and sliced zucchini tossed with olive oil, white balsamic vinegar and seasoned with lemon salt
> Everything looked so pretty on the plate:
> Can't wait for the leftovers for lunch :eat2:



Looks so delicious!!!! How was the pear juice? Did it actually infuse the flavor of the chicken? Great pics, I totally want to make this. Good, wholesome food.


----------



## JeanC

The pear juice was pretty good. There was a slight hint of it in the chicken. I think the chicken was more moist then when I have done it with beer. You can actually do this recipe with any liquid. I want to try it with lemonade sometime to see if I can infuse a hint of lemon flavor into it.

I can't wait for veggies to really start hitting the local markets. Hubby was aghast I actually bought zucchini (he thinks it is evil LOL), but I had to inform him it will be several more weeks before people start bringing it in to work to get rid of (and I can't wait, I LOVE to slice it thin, toss with a bit of ranch dressing powder and dry it in the dehydrator for zucchini chips :eat2::eat2: )


----------



## vardon_grip

JeanC said:


> The pear juice was pretty good. There was a slight hint of it in the chicken. I think the chicken was more moist then when I have done it with beer. You can actually do this recipe with any liquid. I want to try it with lemonade sometime to see if I can infuse a hint of lemon flavor into it.
> 
> I can't wait for veggies to really start hitting the local markets. Hubby was aghast I actually bought zucchini (he thinks it is evil LOL), but I had to inform him it will be several more weeks before people start bringing it in to work to get rid of (and I can't wait, I LOVE to slice it thin, toss with a bit of ranch dressing powder and dry it in the dehydrator for zucchini chips :eat2::eat2: )



That meal looks terrific


----------



## SoVerySoft

JeanC said:


> Getting too hot to cook indoors, so last night I fired up the gas grill and made beer can chicken with out the beer...
> 
> Everything looked so pretty on the plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the leftovers for lunch :eat2:



May I please have that pile of crispy skin over to the right there? I swooned when I saw that. The rest of the plate looks good too, but...that...skin...!! :wubu:


----------



## JeanC

SoVerySoft said:


> May I please have that pile of crispy skin over to the right there? I swooned when I saw that. The rest of the plate looks good too, but...that...skin...!! :wubu:



That is actually the wings, which were wonderfully crispy. The skin didn't make it to the plate LOL!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

JeanC said:


> That is actually the wings, which were wonderfully crispy. The skin didn't make it to the plate LOL!!!!



The wings are my favorite part. After all, they are mostly just skin and bones (which in this case is a very good thing).


----------



## JeanC

SoVerySoft said:


> The wings are my favorite part. After all, they are mostly just skin and bones (which in this case is a very good thing).



Oh yeah. My hubby knows that he isn't to touch the wings, those are mine, mine all mine BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

I need to learn how to make food porn.


----------



## adasiyan

Ruby Ripples said:


> My mouth is really watering at the close up of the crispy edged fat on this chop! Thanks for sharing. :eat2:




yw Ruby- tis my favorite bit 
om nom nom crispy pork fat


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> I need to learn how to make food porn.



Yes. Yes you do. 

P.S. It's all about the macro setting on the camera.


----------



## JeanC

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes. Yes you do.
> 
> P.S. It's all about the macro setting on the camera.



Yup, and lots ans lots of practice. Also snapping off a lot of pics to get that perfect one  Thank goodness for digital. Film would be very expensive


----------



## wtchmel

JeanC said:


> Getting too hot to cook indoors, so last night I fired up the gas grill and made beer can chicken with out the beer (didn't have any beer that wasn't skunky), so used a can of pear juice:
> 
> 
> Everything looked so pretty on the plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the leftovers for lunch :eat2:



Dude!! That is my kind of dinner, love love love what you prepared!


----------



## wtchmel

SoVerySoft said:


> May I please have that pile of crispy skin over to the right there? I swooned when I saw that. The rest of the plate looks good too, but...that...skin...!! :wubu:



RIght there with ya on that one!! I'm a total skin person, in fact that's about the only thing i can stomach from kfc.LoL


----------



## vardon_grip

Oranje-Nassau Sherbet!
A tribute to team Netherlands valiant, yet failed run at a 1st world cup

Actually, this recipe comes from my favorite TV chef Alton Brown. Fresh squeezed orange juice, orange zest, whole milk, pure cane sugar and a splash of pure vanilla extract makes this sherbet taste just like a Creamsicle!

A talented friend of mine with Dutch roots, made the bowl and gave it to me as a gift. I thought it appropriate for this photo.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Those pix are gorj, Jean. Love the idea of using pear juice.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Oranje-Nassau Sherbet!
> A tribute to team Netherlands valiant, yet failed run at a 1st world cup
> 
> Actually, this recipe comes from my favorite TV chef Alton Brown. Fresh squeezed orange juice, orange zest, whole milk, pure cane sugar and a splash of pure vanilla extract makes this sherbet taste just like a Creamsicle!
> 
> A talented friend of mine with Dutch roots, made the bowl and gave it to me as a gift. I thought it appropriate for this photo.




My mouth watered.

:eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie

My soup - mentioned in the Pantry Creations thread, just figured I'd share a pic.  

View attachment pcs.jpg


----------



## adasiyan

After humming and haa-ing over a recipe, i made homemade big macs last night.
i substituted the plastic cheese maccas use for some nice Colby and only used 1 slice on each burger instead of 2.
I even made my own big mac sauce - problem was that despite how tasty they were, they were so filling i could only manage to eat 3/4 of one..

Yes i know the buns got a bit squished during the toasting process.. hubby decided to use the sandwich press rather than the toaster.


----------



## SoVerySoft

adasiyan said:


>



Ha! Love this shot. You can really see the ingredients (and the poor squished top bun. LOL!)

We you humming the big mac song/recipe when you were making them? I know I would have been 

btw, they look yummy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

adasiyan said:


> After humming and haa-ing over a recipe, i made homemade big macs last night.
> i substituted the plastic cheese maccas use for some nice Colby and only used 1 slice on each burger instead of 2.
> I even made my own big mac sauce - problem was that despite how tasty they were, they were so filling i could only manage to eat 3/4 of one..
> 
> Yes i know the buns got a bit squished during the toasting process.. hubby decided to use the sandwich press rather than the toaster.



What a great idea! How did you make the sauce and where did you get those triple layer buns?


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> My soup - mentioned in the Pantry Creations thread, just figured I'd share a pic.



That looks great! Did it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## Jay West Coast

Waffles on Sunday. Cafe below my flat has the best waffles in the city. Behold, chocolate and strawberry. 

View attachment 35397_602938844049_48809392_34627223_2341677_n.jpg


----------



## Carrie

Jay West Coast said:


> Waffles on Sunday. Cafe below my flat has the best waffles in the city. Behold, chocolate and strawberry.


*wafflewhimper*


----------



## Jes

Jay West Coast said:


> Waffles on Sunday. Cafe below my flat has the best waffles in the city. Behold, chocolate and strawberry.



So, who are you dating?


----------



## adasiyan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What a great idea! How did you make the sauce and where did you get those triple layer buns?



I made the sauce with a recipe from a "top secret" cookbook i have (I can email copies if anyone wants it - shoot me an IM - its a pdf format) and the buns were just regular hamburger buns cut into 2 sections, with the middle cut out of a third bun (left buns are great for breadcrumbs) 

*McDonald's Big Mac Sauce*

1/2 cup mayonnaise - miracle whip is best
2 tablespoons French dressing
4 teaspoons sweet pickle relish
1 tablespoon finely minced white onion
1 teaspoon white vinegar
1 teaspoon sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1. Combine all of the ingredients in a small bowl. Stir well.
2. Place sauce in a covered container and refrigerate for several hours,
or overnight, so that the flavors blend. Stir the sauce a couple of
times as it chills.
Makes about 3/4 cup.


burgers were just plain ol' ground chuck steak, molded into patties and frozen, then cooked from frozen in a hot pan with some oil, salt and pepper on each side.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Meat Meat Meat.

and crabs.


Here are very late pics from a birthday BBQ for Evil Princess on July 4th (no, it was not a 4th of July BBQ. It was a BIRTHDAY BBQ. Honest!)

View attachment 25-crabpile.jpg


View attachment 26-Crabpile.jpg​
I brought 2 dozen hard shell crabs - my first of the season and nom nom nom, EP and I chowed down. HappyFA had 2 or 3. Wimp. 

Damn they were good. (Yeah, I'm ready for more.)

View attachment 27-BBQ-Sausage-burgers-chicken.jpg


View attachment 28-BBQ-burgers.jpg​

HappyFA BBQ'd lotso'meat. Burgers, Hot and Sweet Sausage, BBQ Chicken. And the hot dogs (with snap) were already devoured before I started taking pics.

Not pictured, we also had salads and watermelon and an ice cream cake. 

Fun and yum!


View attachment 29-Wine.jpg​
oh...and I can't forget this really excellent wine. More than I would normally pay for wine (since I'm a cheapo) but I loved it!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Randi, I love the girl's face peering out amoungst the crabs.


----------



## SoVerySoft

D_A_Bunny said:


> Randi, I love the girl's face peering out amoungst the crabs.



hehe. I noticed her too. But not till after. I was too busy tearing into the crabs and...well...moaning. Like I said - first crabs of the season. I'd missed them!

(and I want MORE)


----------



## EvilPrincess

Someone say crabs?


----------



## bigsexy920

Randi and Miss Princess - that food looks MMM MMMM good !!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Someone say crabs?



Yup, yup, and another batch for you in a few weeks! :eat2:

I might have to get them before that, tho. I'm jonesin'!



bigsexy920 said:


> Randi and Miss Princess - that food looks MMM MMMM good !!!!



It truly was. And wait till you see the next batch of pics from our dinner on that Friday night. Oh my. I'll be posting those soon in the restaurant pics thread.


----------



## toni

Love the crabs! I gotta get my ass to Clark and pick up a dozen or 3. :happy:


----------



## vardon_grip

SoVerySoft said:


> Meat Meat Meat.
> 
> and crabs.
> 
> Here are very late pics from a birthday BBQ for Evil Princess on July 4th (no, it was not a 4th of July BBQ. It was a BIRTHDAY BBQ. Honest!)
> 
> I brought 2 dozen hard shell crabs - my first of the season and nom nom nom, EP and I chowed down. HappyFA had 2 or 3. Wimp.
> 
> Damn they were good. (Yeah, I'm ready for more.)
> 
> HappyFA BBQ'd lotso'meat. Burgers, Hot and Sweet Sausage, BBQ Chicken. And the hot dogs (with snap) were already devoured before I started taking pics.
> 
> Not pictured, we also had salads and watermelon and an ice cream cake.
> 
> Fun and yum!
> 
> 
> oh...and I can't forget this really excellent wine. More than I would normally pay for wine (since I'm a cheapo) but I loved it!




That looks like a helluva meal!


----------



## vardon_grip

Dinner last night







Mapo Tofu.
Ground pork, scallions, garlic, ginger, bean paste and sambal sauteed with firm tofu. Served with a side of Japanese rice topped with furikake. (International food borders be dammed!)


----------



## MisticalMisty

I haven't posted in forever! These aren't the best idea.. but hopefully you can see that it was yummy.

I'm doing the low carb thing..trying to get my beetus back on track..

I crushed up spicy pork rinds and made fried chicken! So good.

Along the side was sweet potato fries and a semi-homemade Chipotle ranch. I used the hidden valley dressing mix and added in about 2 chopped chipotles..sooooo gooood.


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> ...I crushed up spicy pork rinds and made fried chicken! So good.



Fabulous idea!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

SoVerySoft said:


> Fabulous idea!!



Thank you!  I can't take credit for it. It fared better than the pork rind nachos from the other night! lol Horrible when I poured the cheese on top..not too bad when I just dunked them in!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

MisticalMisty said:


> I haven't posted in forever! These aren't the best idea.. but hopefully you can see that it was yummy.
> 
> I'm doing the low carb thing..trying to get my beetus back on track..
> 
> I crushed up spicy pork rinds and made fried chicken! So good.
> 
> Along the side was sweet potato fries and a semi-homemade Chipotle ranch. I used the hidden valley dressing mix and added in about 2 chopped chipotles..sooooo gooood.



Oh man that looks SOOOO good!! I really must try making sweet potato chips (fries), as I love sweet potatoes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh man that looks SOOOO good!! I really must try making sweet potato chips (fries), as I love sweet potatoes.



I took a short cut on those...Ore Ida makes the best I've had so far. I bake them and they still come out crispy!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

MisticalMisty said:


> I took a short cut on those...Ore Ida makes the best I've had so far. I bake them and they still come out crispy!



Just to add to suggestions....

I haven't tried other ones [okay, I have but can't remember which ones! LOL], but I tried the Archer Farms ones at Target and loved them. A couple months later, they ranked highest in the Rachael Ray magazine too.


----------



## vardon_grip

Too much time on my hands...

New England Jumbo Scallops.






I made this for lunch the other day. The recipe came from my friends at Top Chef University. I heated up the cast iron skillet and dropped in a little bacon fat before sautéing a few scallops. (seasoned in sea salt and fresh cracked pepper) 2-3 minutes on one side, 1 minute on the other and the scallops were finished and removed from the pan. I threw in some chopped shallots, diced granny smith apples, golden raisins and sauteed until the shallots had a nice brown color. I deglazed the pan with some pinot grigio, reduced it and then mounted a little butter to thicken and flavor the pan sauce. A small squeeze of fresh lemon juice added some brightness. The scallops had a tender and delicate texture with a taste that reminded me of a sweet ocean breeze. The pan sauce had a slightly sweet/tart flavor that complimented the scallops nicely. I enjoyed the scallops with the wine I used in the sauce and a small balsamic vinaigrette salad.


----------



## AnnMarie

SoVerySoft said:


> That looks great! Did it taste as good as it looks?




Yeah, it was actually really good - if I made it again and was buying the ingredients I might add some cheese, or maybe just cook my own potatoes for it - but yeah, good and easy.


----------



## isamarie69

MisticalMisty said:


> I haven't posted in forever! These aren't the best idea.. but hopefully you can see that it was yummy.
> 
> I'm doing the low carb thing..trying to get my beetus back on track..
> 
> I crushed up spicy pork rinds and made fried chicken! So good.
> 
> Along the side was sweet potato fries and a semi-homemade Chipotle ranch. I used the hidden valley dressing mix and added in about 2 chopped chipotles..sooooo gooood.



This actually looks quite crispy. Did it have a good crunch?


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

I document what I cook and bake often, as I am looking to steep further into professional food writing as I continue to traverse the self-taught baker path and develop my catering business and online bakery.

Quite a few photos can be seen on my food blog: *LINK*

I'll soon be updating my blog on a spiced double cherry-vanilla pie I just made from scratch a day ago. It was insanely good.

Here are post-bake photos (the whole pie and a slice) and a description:












Spiced Double Cherry-Vanilla Pie -

Contains both deep, dark red, ripe Bing cherries and delicately, creamy-textured, sweet Rainier cherries.

Clove, nutmeg, cinnamon, ginger and vanilla bean paste added to double cherry filling with a touch of lemon juice for tartness. The crust is made with vanilla bean-infused brown butter and the top is sprinkled with turbinado sugar.

The pie is very fragrant throughout.

I wanted to add rum liquor to the filling, but realized that I ran out of rum and need to restore my supply.

The pie bled a bit through some of the slits while baking. I guess it really wanted to let me know it was done. lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

isamarie69 said:


> This actually looks quite crispy. Did it have a good crunch?



It really did. I was very surprised. I am making it again later this week. I'm going to doctor them up a little with some herbs or spices to get more of a kick.


----------



## vardon_grip

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> I document what I cook and bake often, as I am looking to steep further into professional food writing as I continue to traverse the self-taught baker path and develop my catering business and online bakery.
> 
> Quite a few photos can be seen on my food blog: *LINK*
> 
> I'll soon be updating my blog on a spiced double cherry-vanilla pie I just made from scratch a day ago. It was insanely good.
> 
> Here are post-bake photos (the whole pie and a slice) and a description:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiced Double Cherry-Vanilla Pie -
> 
> Contains both deep, dark red, ripe Bing cherries and delicately, creamy-textured, sweet Rainier cherries.
> 
> Clove, nutmeg, cinnamon, ginger and vanilla bean paste added to double cherry filling with a touch of lemon juice for tartness. The crust is made with vanilla bean-infused brown butter and the top is sprinkled with turbinado sugar.
> 
> The pie is very fragrant throughout.
> 
> I wanted to add rum liquor to the filling, but realized that I ran out of rum and need to restore my supply.
> 
> The pie bled a bit through some of the slits while baking. I guess it really wanted to let me know it was done. lol



That looks great!


----------



## AtlantisAK

Aaaah, smell the heart attack in a pan sizzling!...mmhmm!

These are my home made crab cakes. 95%+ crab meat. I hate fillers!

It looks soooo happy! 

View attachment IMG_2133.JPG


----------



## AtlantisAK

Are you a professional chef? If so, can I hire you and pay you in gum? 



vardon_grip said:


> Too much time on my hands...
> 
> New England Jumbo Scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for lunch the other day. The recipe came from my friends at Top Chef University. I heated up the cast iron skillet and dropped in a little bacon fat before sautéing a few scallops. (seasoned in sea salt and fresh cracked pepper) 2-3 minutes on one side, 1 minute on the other and the scallops were finished and removed from the pan. I threw in some chopped shallots, diced granny smith apples, golden raisins and sauteed until the shallots had a nice brown color. I deglazed the pan with some pinot grigio, reduced it and then mounted a little butter to thicken and flavor the pan sauce. A small squeeze of fresh lemon juice added some brightness. The scallops had a tender and delicate texture with a taste that reminded me of a sweet ocean breeze. The pan sauce had a slightly sweet/tart flavor that complimented the scallops nicely. I enjoyed the scallops with the wine I used in the sauce and a small balsamic vinaigrette salad.


----------



## mossystate

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


>



Those photos make me want to dive right in! I would maim for that pie.


----------



## MisticalMisty

yummmmmmmmmmyyyyy and low carb! Stuffed poblano


----------



## BBW_Blondie

MisticalMisty said:


> yummmmmmmmmmyyyyy and low carb! Stuffed poblano




MMMMmmmmmm I love stuffed poblanos...do you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## MisticalMisty

BBW_Blondie said:


> MMMMmmmmmm I love stuffed poblanos...do you mind sharing your recipe?



Sure...I just took 4 large poblanos and roasted them at 400 for 15 minutes.

I let them cool and then sliced them open, took out the seeds and ribs.

The stuffing was a can of rotel drained, a can of refried beans, 1 lb of taco meat and a handful of cheese. I mixed it up..stuffed the peppers and then loaded them up with cheese on top. Baked them for about 20 mins!

They were good!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Made another pie the other day. Everything made from scratch, as usual.

Fresh blueberries and red currants used to make my blueberry-red current pie with fresh juice from key limes.

The pie came out ridiculously delicious. It was a nice blend of flavors. A bit different than the usual blueberry pie. Sweet and tart ecstasy with a very flaky and rich buttery pie crust that I made with vanilla-bean enriched brown butter. Brown butter is awesome to chill in the refrigerator so that it can be used very cold in pie dough while maintaining that distinctive nutty flavor. I sprinkled the top crust generally with large granules of raw cane sugar after egg-washing the top and bottom crusts.

The crust tastes similar to those Royal Dansk Danish butter cookies with the sugar sprinkled on top. Especially the ones shaped like pretzels. 

View attachment blueredlime.jpg


View attachment blueredlimebg.jpg


----------



## toni

MisticalMisty said:


> Sure...I just took 4 large poblanos and roasted them at 400 for 15 minutes.
> 
> I let them cool and then sliced them open, took out the seeds and ribs.
> 
> The stuffing was a can of rotel drained, a can of refried beans, 1 lb of taco meat and a handful of cheese. I mixed it up..stuffed the peppers and then loaded them up with cheese on top. Baked them for about 20 mins!
> 
> They were good!



Misty you inspired me! I made all this but in casserole form. I wanted to do your recipe step by step but I could only find smallish sized peppers and figured the casserole would be the next best thing. 

Small changes:

-I roasted the peppers and then placed them on an open flame skin down. That got the skin workable enough for me to peel. 

-I added a cup of sour cream

-And a few shakes of hot sauce

-green onion on top

I prepared everything. Then threw it into a bowl. Mixed it up a bit and then packed it down into a Pyrex. Added cheese and baked on 400 for 15 minutes. 

It was sooooo good. 

So yay! I think this might be my first Foodee board recipe dish. You really need an award. 

View attachment mistydish.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

AtlantisAK said:


> Are you a professional chef? If so, can I hire you and pay you in gum?



Only if you pay me with this gum!

Its pink, soft, fruity and blows the biggest bubbles! _ Please ignore the unintentional homoerotic description_

...and thanks!


----------



## MisticalMisty

toni said:


> Misty you inspired me! I made all this but in casserole form. I wanted to do your recipe step by step but I could only find smallish sized peppers and figured the casserole would be the next best thing.
> 
> Small changes:
> 
> -I roasted the peppers and then placed them on an open flame skin down. That got the skin workable enough for me to peel.
> 
> -I added a cup of sour cream
> 
> -And a few shakes of hot sauce
> 
> -green onion on top
> 
> I prepared everything. Then threw it into a bowl. Mixed it up a bit and then packed it down into a Pyrex. Added cheese and baked on 400 for 15 minutes.
> 
> It was sooooo good.
> 
> So yay! I think this might be my first Foodee board recipe dish. You really need an award.



Wow..Thanks Toni...and I'm totally stealing this! lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Made another pie the other day. Everything made from scratch, as usual.




Your pies look amazing. I wish we had smell-o-vision!

:eat2:


----------



## Beep

This is my favourite thread to lurk in. YUMMY!!! I will post my own contributions soon.


----------



## agnieszka

dinner. stuffed aubergine with side salad 

View attachment imag0064q.jpg


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

"Golden Velvet Tart" - A butternut squash tart made with a filling of sweet butternut squash puree, heavy cream, vanilla bean paste, cream cheese, nutmeg, ginger, clove, butter, egg, and a dash of flour. The top of the tart was lightly sprinkled with ground nutmeg.

The crust is made with my vanilla brown butter crust recipe. It's very flaky, "edged" with raw cane sugar, and aromatic. Vanilla seeds can be seen in the crust, too.

I've documented the process on my food blog, as well. So here you can see a lot more photos that I've snapped of the stages of prep and baking. 

*LINK*​
View attachment IMG_1851a.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> "Golden Velvet Tart" - A butternut squash tart made with a filling of sweet butternut squash puree, heavy cream, vanilla bean paste, cream cheese, nutmeg, ginger, clove, butter, egg, and a dash of flour. The top of the tart was lightly sprinkled with ground nutmeg.
> 
> The crust is made with my vanilla brown butter crust recipe. It's very flaky, "edged" with raw cane sugar, and aromatic. Vanilla seeds can be seen in the crust, too.
> 
> I've documented the process on my food blog, as well. So here you can see a lot more photos that I've snapped of the stages of prep and baking.
> 
> *LINK*​




This sounds soooooooooooooo good....I love squash.


----------



## vardon_grip

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> "Golden Velvet Tart" - A butternut squash tart made with a filling of sweet butternut squash puree, heavy cream, vanilla bean paste, cream cheese, nutmeg, ginger, clove, butter, egg, and a dash of flour. The top of the tart was lightly sprinkled with ground nutmeg.
> 
> The crust is made with my vanilla brown butter crust recipe. It's very flaky, "edged" with raw cane sugar, and aromatic. Vanilla seeds can be seen in the crust, too.
> 
> I've documented the process on my food blog, as well. So here you can see a lot more photos that I've snapped of the stages of prep and baking.
> 
> *LINK*​



That looks fabulous! If I can't rep you, it's not for lack of trying on my part!


----------



## goofy girl

Tonight's dinner. Grilled (all beef) hot dogs with red pepper relish and yellow mustard, tortellini salad and dessert was grilled peaches with whipped cream. (and if you have a mind like mine, the grilled peach looks like...something else. lol But they were delicious)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Never in my life have I heard of grilled peaches.....does that make them sweeter?


----------



## crayola box

^^^ It works with any stone fruit, and is delicious since the sugars on the outside caramelize a bit plus you get that charred bbq flavor. Good with whipped cream, ice cream, or a drizzle of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## goofy girl

Weeze and Sweet Tooth win  lol

The grilled peaches were good, but I actually pulled off the charred part and they were still delicious. Last time we did pineapple. I loved those


----------



## mossystate

I don't have a grill ( not allowed ), but I have baked a mix of stone fruits in the oven. Wow...really fantastic. My sister grilled pineapple alongside the two hams she did on the grill for Easter. That pineapple was heaven. I WANT A GRILL!!!!! Apartment living sucks pineapple leaves.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> I don't have a grill ( not allowed ), but I have baked a mix of stone fruits in the oven. Wow...really fantastic. My sister grilled pineapple alongside the two hams she did on the grill for Easter. That pineapple was heaven. I WANT A GRILL!!!!! Apartment living sucks pineapple leaves.



I wonder if one of the stove top pans would work? My mom used to have one and it had lines in it and stuff lol I think she just called it a grill pan


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Chocolate Rum Cream Tart with a rich, cookie-like, chocolate, butter crust.

Filling features two layers. Bottom layer is a smooth, creamy, firm chocolate ganache filling (butter, rum, cream, brown rice syrup, Callebaut milk chocolate pistoles, and European dark bittersweet chocolate chips).

Top layer is a cream cheese mix of heavy cream, sugar, a dash of rum, and cream cheese, blended with a bit of cocoa powder for slight marbling visual.

btw -- brown rice syrup is a great substitute for corn syrup...and in some cases, molasses and granule sugar. Lundberg's Sweet Dreams is a good brand for brown rice syrup. This goes really well with making a caramel sauce. 

View attachment IMG_1896.jpg


View attachment IMG_1902.jpg


View attachment IMG_1904.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Chocolate Rum Cream Tart with a rich, cookie-like, chocolate, butter crust.
> 
> Filling features two layers. Bottom layer is a smooth, creamy, firm chocolate ganache filling (butter, rum, cream, brown rice syrup, Callebaut milk chocolate pistoles, and European dark bittersweet chocolate chips).
> 
> Top layer is a cream cheese mix of heavy cream, sugar, a dash of rum, and cream cheese, blended with a bit of cocoa powder for slight marbling visual.
> 
> btw -- brown rice syrup is a great substitute for corn syrup...and in some cases, molasses and granule sugar. Lundberg's Sweet Dreams is a good brand for brown rice syrup. This goes really well with making a caramel sauce.



Please tell me you live near me. The photos and description just aroused me. MUST HAVE THAT TART.


----------



## littlefairywren

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Chocolate Rum Cream Tart with a rich, cookie-like, chocolate, butter crust.
> 
> Filling features two layers. Bottom layer is a smooth, creamy, firm chocolate ganache filling (butter, rum, cream, brown rice syrup, Callebaut milk chocolate pistoles, and European dark bittersweet chocolate chips).
> 
> Top layer is a cream cheese mix of heavy cream, sugar, a dash of rum, and cream cheese, blended with a bit of cocoa powder for slight marbling visual.
> 
> btw -- brown rice syrup is a great substitute for corn syrup...and in some cases, molasses and granule sugar. Lundberg's Sweet Dreams is a good brand for brown rice syrup. This goes really well with making a caramel sauce.



OMG....that looks soooo good! I am salivating right now!


----------



## Jes

goofy girl said:


> Tonight's dinner. Grilled (all beef) hot dogs with red pepper relish and yellow mustard, tortellini salad and dessert was grilled peaches with whipped cream. (and if you have a mind like mine, the grilled peach looks like...something else. lol But they were delicious)



You know, I wish you had a shot of the hot dogs next to the peaches. I really, really do. Maybe next time? 

Looks like a great dinner. Have you ever had grilled mango? Oh lord it's good. We used to make this when we'd tailgate before concerts in the parking lot. We always did it high style. Grilled brie, crackers, marinated chicken breasts, corn...people used to ask to buy our food. Such is the lure of delicious grilling. Too bad you didn't invite me over.


----------



## Smushygirl

mossystate said:


> I don't have a grill ( not allowed ), but I have baked a mix of stone fruits in the oven. Wow...really fantastic. My sister grilled pineapple alongside the two hams she did on the grill for Easter. That pineapple was heaven. I WANT A GRILL!!!!! Apartment living sucks pineapple leaves.



Do you have a balcony? You can get a little "Smokey Joe" grill from Weber for $30. They are the best! THey look like Weber's large round grills.


----------



## mossystate

Smushygirl said:


> Do you have a balcony? You can get a little "Smokey Joe" grill from Weber for $30. They are the best! THey look like Weber's large round grills.



We do have a decent sized balconey...but still not allowed. I am a responsible adult!  I want a man just for a house...is that so wrong?


----------



## Sweet Tooth

goofy girl said:


> Weeze and Sweet Tooth win  lol



Oooh, what's our prize?

[And thanks for outting us as pervs. ]


----------



## JeanC

mossystate said:


> We do have a decent sized balconey...but still not allowed. I am a responsible adult!  I want a man just for a house...is that so wrong?



Is it just charcoal/gas grills that aren't allowed? You might want to look into an electric grill.


----------



## goofy girl

Sweet Tooth said:


> Oooh, what's our prize?
> 
> [And thanks for outting us as pervs. ]



I never said what you said!! I never said perv! You did


----------



## goofy girl

Tonight's dinner was grilled salmon & baby red potatoes. Both had olive oil & dill, and the potatoes had salt, too. Delicious. I wish I had made something green to go with it, but it was still yummy


----------



## goofy girl

Jes said:


> You know, I wish you had a shot of the hot dogs next to the peaches. I really, really do. Maybe next time?
> 
> Looks like a great dinner. Have you ever had grilled mango? Oh lord it's good. We used to make this when we'd tailgate before concerts in the parking lot. We always did it high style. Grilled brie, crackers, marinated chicken breasts, corn...people used to ask to buy our food. Such is the lure of delicious grilling. Too bad you didn't invite me over.



No, we've only done peaches and pineapple but mango sounds excellent as well!!


----------



## NativeBeauty

I have to admit I am not an avid poster on here, but I do check out the Foodee board quite often and I thought that I might as well make a contribution to one of my favorite threads 

Nachos were pretty simple, just laid out some Nacho chips than added salsa, jalapeno peppers, hot peppers, ground beef, and cheese than baked it in the oven for about 10 mins.  Yumm

Homemade Calzone type thing and a salad is the next one down. Inside was feta cheese, ground beef, pepperoni, hot peppers and I can't remember what else haha

Oh & there are two types of biscuits. I attempted to make cheddar cheese and garlic biscuits and they actually turned out pretty good. The other Biscuits are just store bought Pilsburry I do believe.


----------



## NativeBeauty

Especially since I have my own apartment now I've been cooking a lot more and I love trying new things. I must admit I do get some of my ideas from the posts on here 

First is a crispy chicken breast with garlic mashed potatoes, homemade mac n' cheese with bacon bits and veggies!

2nd is pretty self explanatory by looking at it

3rd is steak which was slow cooked in a homemade bbq sauce, with rice and corn on the cob.. delicous!

and last but certainly not least is a homemade quick version of a chicken pot pie. I tried a recipe I found online and it turned out amazing! Inside is shredded chicken, broccoli, carrots, celery, cream of chicken and cream of celery than on top I placed biscuit batter than threw it in the oven and this is the end result 

Ok enjoy, I got way to excited describing these lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

Native Beauty - Oh my gosh! You've been holding out on us. That all looks AMAZING.

Hoping to see more in the future. Don't be shy!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

What SVS said! Yum! and particularly yum @ the salad beside the calzone, the garlic mashed potatoes which I want to dive into, the cheese biscuits, and that gorgeous looking corn on the cob! Thanks for sharing
:eat1:


----------



## NativeBeauty

I am glad that you guys enjoy my posts! I'll definitely be posting more in the future


----------



## spiritangel

I have soo many pics i need to upload ect

this is my taco smush salad from the weekend


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Tonight I made some bacon chocolate chip cookies because there's two things I love: bacon and chocolate. I figured why not combine them! Yummmm salty and sweet.


Please forgive the phone pics but I wanted to snap a quick shot before my roommate and I devoured them!


----------



## LovelyLiz

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Tonight I made some bacon chocolate chip cookies because there's two things I love: bacon and chocolate. I figured why not combine them! Yummmm salty and sweet.
> 
> 
> Please forgive the phone pics but I wanted to snap a quick shot before my roommate and I devoured them!



DANG! They look amazing. I bet they were awesome.

Plus, how did you get them to defy gravity and stay on the cookie sheet in the upside down room? 

Seriously tho...nicely done...!


----------



## toni

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Tonight I made some bacon chocolate chip cookies because there's two things I love: bacon and chocolate. I figured why not combine them! Yummmm salty and sweet.
> 
> 
> Please forgive the phone pics but I wanted to snap a quick shot before my roommate and I devoured them!



You should mail these to me. 

They look soooooooooooooooooooooo good!


----------



## JeanC

I love my new camera, a Panasonic Lumix FH20. It has a food setting:






Last night's dinner was chicken baked with some garlic powder, the last of last years roasted tomatoes, olive oil and balsamic vinegar. Serviced with buttered egg noodles.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

_Extreme_ Chocolate Cheesecake.

Custom recipe: The crust is a cookie-like, decadent, chocolate, shortbread crust. The filling is made with Callebaut milk chocolate and Callebaut bittersweet dark chocolate (in addition to usual sugar, vanilla bean paste, cream cheese and sour cream) and the top of the cheesecake is generously and thickly layered with a rich, creamy, fudge-like, dark chocolate ganache made with Callebaut dark chocolate pistoles (discs).

The cheesecake is very opulent in flavor through and through. Perfect (and dangerous) for avid chocolate lovers... 

View attachment IMG_2125s.jpg


View attachment IMG_2129s.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

alrighty, 


oven baked white fish, wrapped in aluminium foil cooked in freshly minced garlic, olive oil, white wine, and lots of lemon juice. HEAVEN. Served with steamed asparagus and pan fried potato pieces (firstly i boiled them till they were almost done, then tossed them around in a hot pan with a little bit of butter, salt and pepper) YUM.

Then we have homemade Mie Goreng (indonesian for 'friend noodles') - with chicken and a bunch of veggies, and a fried egg on top

Served with Thai rice paper rolls stuffed with mini scallops, shredded carrot, cucumber, bean sprouts and herbs. 

View attachment IMG_0828.jpg


View attachment IMG_0821.jpg


View attachment IMG_0809.jpg


View attachment IMG_0820.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> _Extreme_ Chocolate Cheesecake.
> 
> Custom recipe: The crust is a cookie-like, decadent, chocolate, shortbread crust. The filling is made with Callebaut milk chocolate and Callebaut bittersweet dark chocolate (in addition to usual sugar, vanilla bean paste, cream cheese and sour cream) and the top of the cheesecake is generously and thickly layered with a rich, creamy, fudge-like, dark chocolate ganache made with Callebaut dark chocolate pistoles (discs).
> 
> The cheesecake is very opulent in flavor through and through. Perfect (and dangerous) for avid chocolate lovers...



Avid chocolate lover is my middle name! I would love the recipe for this, if you are happy to share Candy_Coated_Clown.


----------



## HottiMegan

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> _Extreme_ Chocolate Cheesecake.
> 
> Custom recipe: The crust is a cookie-like, decadent, chocolate, shortbread crust. The filling is made with Callebaut milk chocolate and Callebaut bittersweet dark chocolate (in addition to usual sugar, vanilla bean paste, cream cheese and sour cream) and the top of the cheesecake is generously and thickly layered with a rich, creamy, fudge-like, dark chocolate ganache made with Callebaut dark chocolate pistoles (discs).
> 
> The cheesecake is very opulent in flavor through and through. Perfect (and dangerous) for avid chocolate lovers...



That's good enough to drop my veganism for a day! (i am vegan like 99% of my life but let myself have dairy to splurge)


----------



## JeanC

Baked oatmeal cookies yesterday (I love my Kitchenaid stand mixer :wubu: )





Oatmeal cookies by JeanC38, on Flickr


----------



## Tooz

JeanC said:


> Baked oatmeal cookies yesterday (I love my Kitchenaid stand mixer :wubu: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oatmeal cookies by JeanC38, on Flickr



Recipe please.


----------



## JeanC

Tooz said:


> Recipe please.



I used this recipe from Allrecipes.com

INGREDIENTS:
1 cup butter, softened
1 cup white sugar
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
3 cups quick cooking oats
DIRECTIONS:
1.	In a medium bowl, cream together butter, white sugar, and brown sugar. Beat in eggs one at a time, then stir in vanilla. Combine flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon; stir into the creamed mixture. Mix in oats. Cover, and chill dough for at least one hour.
2.	Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Grease cookie sheets. Roll the dough into walnut sized balls, and place 2 inches apart on cookie sheets. Flatten each cookie with a large fork dipped in sugar.
3.	Bake for 8 to 10 minutes in preheated oven. Allow cookies to cool on baking sheet for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.


I used pumpkin pie spice instead of plain cinnamon (I couldn't find my cinnamon) and went with a suggestion from the comments to not flatten the dough before baking. The dough balls flattened out quite nicely on their own. I baked them for 10-13 minutes (my oven can be a bit flaky). I also went with some larger cookies, using a plastic ice cream disher to scoop the dough, so I got nowhere near the amount of cookies the recipe is supposed to make, but they are seriously delish :eat2:

Hubby had actually wanted oatmeal coconut cookies, I just didn't register the coconut part, so next time I make these I am going to toss in some coconut. I want to try these with peanut butter chips and also chocolate chips.

I brought some to work this morning and it was funny watching my co-workers take half a cookie and come back less then a minute later to get the other half LOL!


----------



## Tooz

JeanC said:


> I used this recipe from Allrecipes.com
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 1 cup butter, softened
> 1 cup white sugar
> 1 cup packed brown sugar
> 2 eggs
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 3 cups quick cooking oats
> DIRECTIONS:
> 1.	In a medium bowl, cream together butter, white sugar, and brown sugar. Beat in eggs one at a time, then stir in vanilla. Combine flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon; stir into the creamed mixture. Mix in oats. Cover, and chill dough for at least one hour.
> 2.	Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Grease cookie sheets. Roll the dough into walnut sized balls, and place 2 inches apart on cookie sheets. Flatten each cookie with a large fork dipped in sugar.
> 3.	Bake for 8 to 10 minutes in preheated oven. Allow cookies to cool on baking sheet for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> 
> I used pumpkin pie spice instead of plain cinnamon (I couldn't find my cinnamon) and went with a suggestion from the comments to not flatten the dough before baking. The dough balls flattened out quite nicely on their own. I baked them for 10-13 minutes (my oven can be a bit flaky). I also went with some larger cookies, using a plastic ice cream disher to scoop the dough, so I got nowhere near the amount of cookies the recipe is supposed to make, but they are seriously delish :eat2:
> 
> Hubby had actually wanted oatmeal coconut cookies, I just didn't register the coconut part, so next time I make these I am going to toss in some coconut. I want to try these with peanut butter chips and also chocolate chips.
> 
> I brought some to work this morning and it was funny watching my co-workers take half a cookie and come back less then a minute later to get the other half LOL!



Thanks! I love oatmeal cookies.


----------



## PhatChk

Chocolate cupcake with raspberry filing and whipped cream with a chocolate ganache. And Angel food cupcake with strawberry feeling and butter cream frosting. Strawberry filing was made with a rum syrup. I made for my bday!:eat2::eat2::eat2: 

View attachment 41307_431404610605_648860605_4890744_5957910_n.jpg


View attachment 46544_431404655605_648860605_4890748_4306522_n.jpg


View attachment 46384_431404760605_648860605_4890757_4186129_n.jpg


View attachment 47345_431404745605_648860605_4890754_4199602_n.jpg


----------



## Beep

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> _Extreme_ Chocolate Cheesecake.
> 
> Custom recipe: The crust is a cookie-like, decadent, chocolate, shortbread crust. The filling is made with Callebaut milk chocolate and Callebaut bittersweet dark chocolate (in addition to usual sugar, vanilla bean paste, cream cheese and sour cream) and the top of the cheesecake is generously and thickly layered with a rich, creamy, fudge-like, dark chocolate ganache made with Callebaut dark chocolate pistoles (discs).
> 
> The cheesecake is very opulent in flavor through and through. Perfect (and dangerous) for avid chocolate lovers...




*snip* My new desktop! :-D :bow:


----------



## JeanC

Tooz said:


> Thanks! I love oatmeal cookies.



You're welcome  I'd forgotten how much I love them also, it has been so long since I've had a really good oatmeal cookie. Most are crunchy all the way thru and I so prefer soft chewy ones.

Picked up some more sugar and brown sugar last night, along with some coconut and I am going to whip up a batch tomorrow night as we finished off what I had left last night LOL!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

I just uploaded the photos and the recipe for my chocolate cheesecake, since a few people asked for the recipe. I included full recipe for the crust, filling, and the dark chocolate ganache layer.

*LINK*

This cheesecake would also taste great with Kahlúa liqueur, Baileys Irish Cream liqueur, coffee, espresso and/or rum.


----------



## littlefairywren

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> I just uploaded the photos and the recipe for my chocolate cheesecake, since a few people asked for the recipe. I included full recipe for the crust, filling, and the dark chocolate ganache layer.
> 
> *LINK*
> 
> This cheesecake would also taste great with Kahlúa liqueur, Baileys Irish Cream liqueur, coffee, espresso and/or rum.



Thank you so much for the link! I have me some reading and eating to do :happy:


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

All made from scratch (except the chocolate, of course ) - 

Chocolate eclairs filled with vanilla bean pastry cream topped with a rich and decadent, buttery chocolate glaze made from a combination of Callebaut milk chocolate and dark chocolate.

These turned out -insanely- good. Straight up. 

View attachment IMG_2178.jpg


----------



## mossystate

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> All made from scratch (except the chocolate, of course ) -
> 
> Chocolate eclairs filled with vanilla bean pastry cream topped with a rich and decadent, buttery chocolate glaze made from a combination of Callebaut milk chocolate and dark chocolate.
> 
> These turned out -insanely- good. Straight up.



Oh...................................yes.

These look like the longer cousins of the cream puffs I make. In other words, I am now very tempted to make them. :bow:


----------



## Mishty

Had the best diner food ever this week, it was so good, so cheap and incredible that I snapped shots of everyones food.

1. Philly cheese with curlies and a peanut butter shake. $5.99
2. Patty Melt with crinkles and root beer float. $5.99
3. Fried ham&cheese with cheese sticks and cherry coke. $4.15
4. Deep fried homemade garlic pickles and killer chili cheese fries sweet tea. $3.99


So goooood 

View attachment _1.jpg


View attachment _2.jpg


View attachment _3.jpg


View attachment _4.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

omg drooling over the cookies and eclairs yummo


----------



## littlefairywren

Mishty said:


> Had the best diner food ever this week, it was so good, so cheap and incredible that I snapped shots of everyones food.
> 
> 1. Philly cheese with curlies and a peanut butter shake. $5.99
> 2. Patty Melt with crinkles and root beer float. $5.99
> 3. Fried ham&cheese with cheese sticks and cherry coke. $4.15
> 4. Deep fried homemade garlic pickles and killer chili cheese fries sweet tea. $3.99
> 
> 
> So goooood



Mishty, the first pic....the curlies, are they chips? And what is the filling in the bun? It has me drooling, but I'm not sure what I'm drooling for lol.


----------



## Weeze

littlefairywren said:


> Mishty, the first pic....the curlies, are they chips? And what is the filling in the bun? It has me drooling, but I'm not sure what I'm drooling for lol.



The filling is chip steak, some form of cheese and possibly onions. It's pretty much a food group for those of us residing in southeastern pennsylvania.


----------



## Carrie

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> All made from scratch (except the chocolate, of course ) -
> 
> Chocolate eclairs filled with vanilla bean pastry cream topped with a rich and decadent, buttery chocolate glaze made from a combination of Callebaut milk chocolate and dark chocolate.
> 
> These turned out -insanely- good. Straight up.


I would quite happily sell my soul for one of those suckers. 


Crappy iPhone pic, but this healthy Chicken-Asparagus Penne w/garlic and fresh parmesan I made the other night was pretty yum.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Carrie said:


> I would quite happily sell my soul for one of those suckers.
> 
> 
> Crappy iPhone pic, but this healthy Chicken-Asparagus Penne w/garlic and fresh parmesan I made the other night was pretty yum.



Now I really, really want asparagus.


----------



## CastingPearls

Weeze said:


> The filling is chip steak, some form of cheese and possibly onions. It's pretty much a food group for those of us residing in southeastern pennsylvania.


Northeastern PA too...looks like imma have to head into North Scranton realllll soon. Yummy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Carrie said:


> I would quite happily sell my soul for one of those suckers.
> 
> 
> Crappy iPhone pic, but this healthy Chicken-Asparagus Penne w/garlic and fresh parmesan I made the other night was pretty yum.


Zowie....I actually got a tingle for asparagus!!! Looks amazing.


----------



## Carrie

SoVerySoft said:


> Now I really, really want asparagus.





CastingPearls said:


> Zowie....I actually got a tingle for asparagus!!! Looks amazing.


I struck gold in the produce aisle with that asparagus; it was those very thin, tender stalks. :eat2: I sometimes roast it with extra virgin olive oil, fresh pepper, and kosher salt, but I love it just steamed, too. It was really nice in this dish.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Carrie said:


> I would quite happily sell my soul for one of those suckers.
> 
> 
> Crappy iPhone pic, but this healthy Chicken-Asparagus Penne w/garlic and fresh parmesan I made the other night was pretty yum.



Recipe, please..


----------



## Weeze

CastingPearls said:


> Northeastern PA too...looks like imma have to head into North Scranton realllll soon. Yummy.



Listen, we already know you're like my food sister, k?


----------



## Weeze

I started eating it before I was like, OH MAN THIS NEEDS A PICTURE.
So I'm sorry, but here it is.


----------



## Carrie

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Recipe, please..



Yes'm. 


more textaroonie.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Carrie said:


> Yes'm.
> 
> 
> more textaroonie.



Thankie! 

Another thread to subscribe too


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chicken Fried "rice" It came out waaayyy better than I could have ever imagined!


----------



## spiritangel

MisticalMisty said:


> Chicken Fried "rice" It came out waaayyy better than I could have ever imagined!



looks delish Misty


----------



## MisticalMisty

spiritangel said:


> looks delish Misty



Thanks! Who knew cauliflower could taste so good!


----------



## vampirekitten

made myself a Double layered marble fudge cake... mmmm so yummy!! :eat2::wubu: 

View attachment yummy.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

A local restaurant chain makes a grilled chicken burger that is to kill for, but instead of going there everyday and draining my bank account I decided to recreate it myself.





Feta cheese and cream cheese spread on one side with thinly sliced cucumber and tzaziki and a grilled, greek-dressing-marinated chicken breast on the other side.







steamed carrots and baby potatoes







Sandwich and steamed veggies (covered in butter and pepper) meet!


Delicious!


----------



## spiritangel

vampirekitten said:


> made myself a Double layered marble fudge cake... mmmm so yummy!! :eat2::wubu:



omg droooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllssss where is mine?


----------



## Carrie

Surlysomething said:


> A local restaurant chain makes a grilled chicken burger that is to kill for, but instead of going there everyday and draining my bank account I decided to recreate it myself.
> 
> Feta cheese and cream cheese spread on one side with thinly sliced cucumber and tzaziki and a grilled, greek-dressing-marinated chicken breast on the other side.


That looks and sounds amazing! I die for Greek food. What kind/brand of Greek dressing was it, may I ask?


----------



## Surlysomething

Carrie said:


> That looks and sounds amazing! I die for Greek food. What kind/brand of Greek dressing was it, may I ask?



Thanks

I use Kraft's Feta and Oregano Calorie Wise dressing. Sometimes I let it marinated for awhile..other times I just pour some on and pop the chicken in the oven. It's great on pork too.


----------



## vampirekitten

spiritangel said:


> omg droooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllssss where is mine?



come on and get some! before I eat it all lol  its quite delicious with a big glass of milk :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Weeze said:


> The filling is chip steak, some form of cheese and possibly onions. It's pretty much a food group for those of us residing in southeastern pennsylvania.



Oooh, sounds like an excellent reason to visit PA. Thanks, Weeze!


----------



## littlefairywren

vampirekitten said:


> made myself a Double layered marble fudge cake... mmmm so yummy!! :eat2::wubu:



HELLO Double Layered Marble Fudge Cake!!! I'm pretty sure that belongs over here lol :happy:


----------



## vampirekitten

littlefairywren said:


> HELLO Double Layered Marble Fudge Cake!!! I'm pretty sure that belongs over here lol :happy:



OMG it was so awesome!! I only have 1 piece left lol :eat2::wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

vampirekitten said:


> OMG it was so awesome!! I only have 1 piece left lol :eat2::wubu:



I don't think you're doing it right if you have one piece left lol. I would love the recipe if you don't mind sharing....pretty please


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

littlefairywren said:


> Mishty, the first pic....the curlies, are they chips? And what is the filling in the bun? It has me drooling, but I'm not sure what I'm drooling for lol.



Yeah, LFW, the "curlies" are curly fries, or what you would call curly chips.


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, LFW, the "curlies" are curly fries, or what you would call curly chips.



Ta, BBM...you're a sweetie!


----------



## vardon_grip

Kalua Pork Sandwich with spicy coleslaw







Kalua is a Hawaiian method of cooking in an underground oven. The result is akin to southern pulled pork without the bbq sauce. I was forced to use a slow cooker and liquid smoke in the absence of a huge pit, hot lava rocks and banana leaves. The pork is juicy and tender, but I still wish it was cooked in an imu. 

I assembled the sandwich using muenster cheese, caramelized onions and piled on the juicy pork. I topped the pork with a spicy, Asian coleslaw with sweet, crushed pineapple and put it all on a cheese roll. I ran a couple of russets through a mandoline and deep fried some matchstick fries to enjoy with the sandwich. I hope you all enjoy it too!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

My German mother-in-law is an amazing cook! Many nights of our two-week visit she prepared something different, always from scratch. I wish I'd snapped photos of everything, but here's a sampling. 

1. A very typical Bavarian dinner - Potato Finger noodles in kind of a curd on the plates, dry/plain ones on the serving platter, some kind of pan-fried processed meat that tasted like Bologna, red cabbage, and salad

2. close-up on the potato fingers in curd.. these are my husband's favorite. I preferred the dry ones.

3. Austrian Kaiserschmarrn - tastes a bit like funnel cake!

4. Homemade pizza and salad

5. Terribly blurry (sorry) - Weinerschnitzel, green beans, and a fabulous Greek potato salad


----------



## vardon_grip

Dessert!

Panna Cotta






Panna cotta (cooked cream) is extremely easy to make, yet oh-so decadent. All it takes is some heavy cream, sugar, vanilla and gelatin. I added a few drops of pure almond extract to enhance the flavor of the rich cream. A trip to my local farmers market yielded some delicious, fresh berries. I soaked the berries in a honey and balsamic vinegar reduction sauce before topping the panna cotta. A few chopped pistachio nuts on top added a little crunch to the dish.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Dear Vardon Grip,

Please marry me! I'm not the best pick for a couple of reasons (mountain of debt, smelly feet), but I'd be a flexible and responsive partner.

Love,
AFG
P.S. OH GOD.


----------



## vardon_grip

activistfatgirl said:


> Dear Vardon Grip,
> 
> Please marry me! I'm not the best pick for a couple of reasons (mountain of debt, smelly feet), but I'd be a flexible and responsive partner.
> 
> Love,
> AFG
> P.S. OH GOD.



Dear AFG,

I accept your proposal! My parents will require a dowry of 4 goats, 6 chickens, a secured credit card and 12 crates of Odor Eaters for my hand. The village matchmaker will be contacting your family soon.

Yours,
VG


----------



## LovelyLiz

I will hop in on the unenviable position of following amazing pics by vardon_grip and ThatFatGirl. Great pics, guys! You're amazing!

This morning I was in the mood for a breakfast I loved as a kid - what some people call eggs in toast or a bird's nest or something. Anyway, it's totally simple and unfancy in every way...but still good!  (The first pic is in process, I thought the yolks looked like those toys with googly eyes.)


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> I will hop in on the unenviable position of following amazing pics by vardon_grip and ThatFatGirl. Great pics, guys! You're amazing!
> 
> This morning I was in the mood for a breakfast I loved as a kid - what some people call eggs in toast or a bird's nest or something. Anyway, it's totally simple and unfancy in every way...but still good!  (The first pic is in process, I thought the yolks looked like those toys with googly eyes.)


A classic. I learned how to make that in Girl Scouts. (Before I got kicked out lol)


----------



## Ruby Ripples

mcbeth said:


> I will hop in on the unenviable position of following amazing pics by vardon_grip and ThatFatGirl. Great pics, guys! You're amazing!
> 
> This morning I was in the mood for a breakfast I loved as a kid - what some people call eggs in toast or a bird's nest or something. Anyway, it's totally simple and unfancy in every way...but still good!  (The first pic is in process, I thought the yolks looked like those toys with googly eyes.)



Hey it IS The "EVERY DAY" food thread, not the food porn one, your pics are every day! I love the first picture, I remember spending two hours making those with 36 boy scouts... we called them One eyed Egyptians, no idea why lol.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ThatFatGirl said:


> My German mother-in-law is an amazing cook! Many nights of our two-week visit she prepared something different, always from scratch. I wish I'd snapped photos of everything, but here's a sampling.
> 
> 1. A very typical Bavarian dinner - Potato Finger noodles in kind of a curd on the plates, dry/plain ones on the serving platter, some kind of pan-fried processed meat that tasted like Bologna, red cabbage, and salad
> 
> 2. close-up on the potato fingers in curd.. these are my husband's favorite. I preferred the dry ones.
> 
> 3. Austrian Kaiserschmarrn - tastes a bit like funnel cake!
> 
> 4. Homemade pizza and salad
> 
> 5. Terribly blurry (sorry) - Weinerschnitzel, green beans, and a fabulous Greek potato salad



So interesting to see every day Bavarian food. What did the potato noodles in curd taste like? I love the photo of the radish salad etc with the bright blue and white plastic/paper? crockery, so jolly looking!


----------



## Jes

Ruby Ripples said:


> So interesting to see every day Bavarian food. What did the potato noodles in curd taste like? I love the photo of the radish salad etc with the bright blue and white plastic/paper? crockery, so jolly looking!



Your compliments to almost everyone are always so nice, Ruby Rip.

McBeth--Did you put cheese over the eyes...er, on the bread?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jes said:


> McBeth--Did you put cheese over the eyes...er, on the bread?



Yes - I covered them with muenster cheese. I didn't like the way the yolks were looking at me.


----------



## liz (di-va)

ThatFatGirl said:


> 2. close-up on the potato fingers in curd.. these are my husband's favorite. I preferred the dry ones.


TELL ME MORE.

So fun to see pix. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## toni

mcbeth said:


> This morning I was in the mood for a breakfast I loved as a kid - what some people call eggs in toast or a bird's nest or something. Anyway, it's totally simple and unfancy in every way...but still good!  (The first pic is in process, I thought the yolks looked like those toys with googly eyes.)



We call it eggs in a basket in my house. I love that! Adding the slice of cheese to top is pure genius. :eat2:

Going to make that now...


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> A classic. I learned how to make that in Girl Scouts. (Before I got kicked out lol)



Awesome. (That's a story you need to tell in some thread somewhere...!) 



Ruby Ripples said:


> Hey it IS The "EVERY DAY" food thread, not the food porn one, your pics are every day! I love the first picture, I remember spending two hours making those with 36 boy scouts... we called them One eyed Egyptians, no idea why lol.



I love how you and CP both think of scouting with this breakfast. lol It makes sense, because I do have kind of a special place in my heart for kid-food (i.e., simple meals, and anything on a stick or with a dipping sauce) 



toni said:


> We call it eggs in a basket in my house. I love that! Adding the slice of cheese to top is pure genius. :eat2:
> 
> Going to make that now...



Enjoy! I think it tastes better with a yellow cheese; the muenster was good, but I think cheddar would have been beddar. (omg, how cheesy. argh! there I go with the puns again...stop me!)


----------



## Jes

mcbeth said:


> Yes - I covered them with muenster cheese. I didn't like the way the yolks were looking at me.



Do the eggs hold together inside the bread holes? Like, can you remove them whole, from the skillet?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jes said:


> Do the eggs hold together inside the bread holes? Like, can you remove them whole, from the skillet?



Yeah, they totally do. And you flip it over to cook the other side after it's semi-cooked. But, make sure to spray the pan so the egg doesn't stick.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

We call them one-eyed sailors here.  It'd be interesting to see if it was regional or a family thing.


----------



## Carrie

My family calls those egg-in-a-hole-in-a-toast. Very literal, my family.


----------



## Fuzzy

my fam called that "Toad in a Hole"

However, if you put 1-2 cups of Pace salsa in a frying pan, heat; and crack two eggs into the hot salsa and simmer until the whites are set, but the yorks are runny.. that's Ox Eyes.


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> I will hop in on the unenviable position of following amazing pics by vardon_grip and ThatFatGirl. Great pics, guys! You're amazing!
> 
> This morning I was in the mood for a breakfast I loved as a kid - what some people call eggs in toast or a bird's nest or something. Anyway, it's totally simple and unfancy in every way...but still good!  (The first pic is in process, I thought the yolks looked like those toys with googly eyes.)



Squeee! I love these, mcbeth....but have not had them in ages. We call them Toad in the Hole over here


----------



## MisticalMisty

Made a steak dinner at home. Ribeyes, scallops and twice baked faux-tato casserole.

Close up of the scallops for Randi! lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> Made a steak dinner at home. Ribeyes, scallops and twice baked faux-tato casserole.
> 
> *Close up of the scallops for Randi!* lol




Ha! Funny...my eyes went right to the scallops and I went "ooooh" and THEN I read your post. You have me pegged


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Made a steak dinner at home. Ribeyes, scallops and twice baked faux-tato casserole.
> 
> Close up of the scallops for Randi! lol



Faux-Tato? Enlighten me


----------



## Mishty

Carrie said:


> My family calls those egg-in-a-hole-in-a-toast. Very literal, my family.



My family calls them "egg in the middle".


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> Faux-Tato? Enlighten me



I'm doing the low carb thing..so it's steamed and mashed cauliflower instead of potatoes. Was good. Not a potato..but still good!


----------



## FatAndProud

MisticalMisty said:


> Made a steak dinner at home. Ribeyes, scallops and twice baked faux-tato casserole.
> 
> Close up of the scallops for Randi! lol



That looks tasty! Every time I make scallions I over cook them! lol It makes me sad


----------



## bigsexy920

We call it Egg in the Nest - and we fflip them - no yoke looking up at us and both sides of the bread get butter and toasted.


----------



## LovelyLiz

bigsexy920 said:


> We call it Egg in the Nest - and we fflip them - no yoke looking up at us and both sides of the bread get butter and toasted.



We flip them here too. That first pic was just taken before I flipped it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

FatAndProud said:


> That looks tasty! Every time I make scallions I over cook them! lol It makes me sad



This was my first time to make them...and I forgot to watch how long it took. I do know that I tested each one to make sure that they would come away from the pan without ripping and then turned them. I think the whole cooking process lasted about 5-6 minutes. It was kinda like cooking shrimp!


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> This was my first time to make them...and I forgot to watch how long it took. I do know that I tested each one to make sure that they would come away from the pan without ripping and then turned them. I think the whole cooking process lasted about 5-6 minutes. It was kinda like cooking shrimp!



You did great for your first time. They have a beautiful sear on them. Now I want scallops!


----------



## MisticalMisty

SoVerySoft said:


> You did great for your first time. They have a beautiful sear on them. Now I want scallops!



Thank you. I was a little worried about the liquid that came out of them, but they turned out great. I'm really glad that Rob had them on our first date so I could try them finally.


----------



## Jes

mcbeth said:


> We flip them here too. That first pic was just taken before I flipped it.



I have never had these! Damnit. Now I need you to make some for me.


----------



## vardon_grip

Chocolate and Mint Cookie Ice Cream







I got this great chocolate ice cream recipe from Alton Brown. (My personal savior. Have you accepted Alton in your life?) This ice cream rocks! It isn't really ice cream-it's frozen custard, which is pure, velvet heaven. Eggs yolks, sugar and cream are slowly heated to make the smooth custard. I added some chopped Cool Mint Oreo's to the mix during the churning process. OMG, LOL and BMW...it was deelish!


----------



## Gingembre

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate and Mint Cookie Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this great chocolate ice cream recipe from Alton Brown. (My personal savior. Have you accepted Alton in your life?) This ice cream rocks! It isn't really ice cream-it's frozen custard, which is pure, velvet heaven. Eggs yolks, sugar and cream are slowly heated to make the smooth custard. I added some chopped Cool Mint Oreo's to the mix during the churning process. OMG, LOL and BMW...it was deelish!



Oh my god - foodgasm! Now i am craving biscuits (sorry, cookies) and chocolate and have neither in the house. Damn you!


----------



## vardon_grip

Gingembre said:


> Oh my god - foodgasm! Now i am craving biscuits (sorry, cookies) and chocolate and have neither in the house. Damn you!



Thanks and sorry that you are out of what you are craving.


----------



## isamarie69

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate and Mint Cookie Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this great chocolate ice cream recipe from Alton Brown. (My personal savior. Have you accepted Alton in your life?) This ice cream rocks! It isn't really ice cream-it's frozen custard, which is pure, velvet heaven. Eggs yolks, sugar and cream are slowly heated to make the smooth custard. I added some chopped Cool Mint Oreo's to the mix during the churning process. OMG, LOL and BMW...it was deelish!



Your gonna have to work alot harder then that to top them eggs!  I suggest Beef Burgandy or mmm Beef storganoff! I have been craving Beef Storganoff and could use a good recipe.

No honestly it looks amazing, no fair using chocolate and mint and COOKIES! Your just mean.


But the eggs were great my best friend growing up made these for me, she called them a hole in the wall of china? Who knows where we get these crazy names.

I almost forgot, I know what omg and lol are but whats bmw?


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate and Mint Cookie Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> I got this great chocolate ice cream recipe from Alton Brown. (My personal savior. Have you accepted Alton in your life?) This ice cream rocks! It isn't really ice cream-it's frozen custard, which is pure, velvet heaven. Eggs yolks, sugar and cream are slowly heated to make the smooth custard. I added some chopped Cool Mint Oreo's to the mix during the churning process. OMG, LOL and BMW...it was deelish!



Alton Brown annoys the HELL out of me. Haha. But your ice cream seems to have the opposite effect. :eat2:


----------



## vardon_grip

isamarie69 said:


> No honestly it looks amazing, no fair using chocolate and mint and COOKIES! Your just mean.
> 
> I almost forgot, I know what omg and lol are but whats bmw?



Thank you very much! And...a car.



Surlysomething said:


> Alton Brown annoys the HELL out of me. Haha. But your ice cream seems to have the opposite effect. :eat2:



It's cool that you're not down with Brown, I always appreciate your feedback! I am surprised how much I like his recipes. I've tried several AB recipes and have found that the results are extremely delicious!




Also, thanks to all for the recent food rep!


----------



## MisticalMisty

It looks like a gloppy mess..but it was tasty!

Low carb enchilada casserole!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate and Mint Cookie Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this great chocolate ice cream recipe from Alton Brown. (My personal savior. Have you accepted Alton in your life?) This ice cream rocks! It isn't really ice cream-it's frozen custard, which is pure, velvet heaven. Eggs yolks, sugar and cream are slowly heated to make the smooth custard. I added some chopped Cool Mint Oreo's to the mix during the churning process. OMG, LOL and BMW...it was deelish!



oh my god.... I so want this! I'll have to bookmark that recipe.



isamarie69 said:


> Isa, I have a family recipe for beef stroganoff. I'll have to go unearth it for you.  You might have to remind me. lol


----------



## fullagrace27

Meals I had in Hamburg, Germany. Visited my best friend there! 

View attachment 24.04Hamburg 030.jpg


View attachment DSCN0924.jpg


View attachment DSCN0967.jpg


View attachment DSCN0991.jpg


View attachment DSCN1042.jpg


----------



## fullagrace27

Whipped cream and blueberries on a homemade sponge cake! 

View attachment July 26 2008 151.jpg


----------



## fullagrace27

Meatballs made with ground beef and shredded beet root! Of course also onion and salt and pepper and breadcrumbs....etc...Delicious!!! :eat1::eat2:
First picture before I put them in oven. Seond picture after they came out. 

View attachment P2110023.JPG


View attachment P2110026.JPG


----------



## Jes

how did I not know there are mint Oreos??

And fulla, I love the simple meals you had out on the terrace. Great pictures and I love the 'middle of the meal' feel (with bites missing). Eating that way is one of my favorite things, and I wish I'd been there.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

In my family we call that cowboy toast. I cook it for myself pretty often when I'm hungry but don't know what to fix for a meal. All you need is eggs, butter, and bread and you are left with a simple meal that tastes yummy. 

I like my yolk a little runny so that I can dip the toast part in it!


----------



## isamarie69

MizzSnakeBite said:


> oh my god.... I so want this! I'll have to bookmark that recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Isa, I have a family recipe for beef stroganoff. I'll have to go unearth it for you.  You might have to remind me. lol



Thank you, I can't wait  I'm gonna stay on top of you for this recipe!


----------



## JeanC

For race day yummies I made these Red Lobster cheese biscuit clones:




cheesebiscuits2 by JeanC38, on Flickr

I was gifted half a huge cabbage on Saturday, so dinner last night was a pork, cabbage and soba noodle stir-fry:




Pork, cabbage and soba noodle stir fry by JeanC38, on Flickr


----------



## vardon_grip

fullagrace27 said:


> Whipped cream and blueberries on a homemade sponge cake!



That cake seems to be missing something...I can't put my finger on it. Maybe it could use a small amount of fruit topping, like blueberries. Just a suggestion.


J/K! 

Holy Moly, that's a good looking cake!


----------



## CastingPearls

fullagrace27 said:


> Meals I had in Hamburg, Germany. Visited my best friend there!


Everyone of these things look awesomely good! It reminds me of growing up with a Polish mother and grandmother--the food was very similar and delicious.

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

fullagrace27 said:


> Whipped cream and blueberries on a homemade sponge cake!



I am totally making this for my birthday cake this year!!!! Looks amazing!!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate and Mint Cookie Ice Cream...


I'm a choccy & mint lover...that looks wonderful. I'd like to light A. Brown on fire with a creme brulee torch, but I can appreciate that his recipes are good.



fullagrace27 said:


> Meals I had in Hamburg, Germany. Visited my best friend there!


Boy, you could tell that is in Germany right away, eh? Looks amazing.



JeanC said:


> I was gifted half a huge cabbage on Saturday, so dinner last night was a pork, cabbage and soba noodle stir-fry:


want!


----------



## Fuzzy

Jes said:


> how did I not know there are mint Oreos??



Mint Oreos for Jes! STAT!


----------



## bmann0413

Taco pizza from Cici's!


----------



## Mishty

bmann0413 said:


> Taco pizza from Cici's!



I hate you. 
God I love CiCis :wubu:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Chicken salad!! Love making salads!! 

View attachment 20100905_3sm.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SSBBWMJ said:


> Chicken salad!! Love making salads!!



That looks fantastic! I love, love, love salads.

My all-time favorite dressing is Newman's Own Light Balsamic Vinaigrette. I don't like the regular variety; too oily and not enough 'zip'.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I just went to lunch at King's Hawaiian with some friends and we took pics of the delicious food and dessert before we ate it. ...Well, actually the dessert pics were taken after, with what was left over. We were too busy getting into the dessert to think about taking pics before we devoured it, heh. But as soon as the pic taker sends some pics to me, I'll post them.


----------



## LovelyLiz

thirtiesgirl said:


> I just went to lunch at King's Hawaiian with some friends and we took pics of the delicious food and dessert before we ate it. ...Well, actually the dessert pics were taken after, with what was left over. We were too busy getting into the dessert to think about taking pics before we devoured it, heh. But as soon as the pic taker sends some pics to me, I'll post them.



Sounds great! There is a thread specifically for restaurant pics. (This one is geared toward food people cook themselves.) 

Look forward to seeing the pics! Sounds like a deliciously good time.


----------



## Brenda

""Chocolate and Mint Cookie Ice Cream



I got this great chocolate ice cream recipe from Alton Brown. (My personal savior. Have you accepted Alton in your life?) This ice cream rocks! It isn't really ice cream-it's frozen custard, which is pure, velvet heaven. Eggs yolks, sugar and cream are slowly heated to make the smooth custard. I added some chopped Cool Mint Oreo's to the mix during the churning process. OMG, LOL and BMW...it was deelish!
__________________""

My husband made Alton Brown's vanilla ice cream which was fabulous so when I saw this post I knew I had to get him to try the chocolate. WOW! Totally delicious.


----------



## AnnMarie

It's pink and foofy and sweet. I love it. 

View attachment ck_1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> It's pink and foofy and sweet. I love it.



Birthday Cake?


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> Birthday Cake?



I'm sure it's someone's bday!  I just like cake.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> Birthday Cake?



For real...does she need a reason to eat cake?


----------



## Mishty

FatAndProud said:


> For real...does she need a reason to eat cake?



I buy birthday cakes off the sale rack just to eat sometimes...

I ate a whole Buzz Lightyear cake once, even the Happy Birthday Trevor Your 8 part.... hehe


----------



## FatAndProud

Mishty said:


> I buy birthday cakes off the sale rack just to eat sometimes...
> 
> I ate a whole Buzz Lightyear cake once, even the Happy Birthday Trevor Your 8 part.... hehe



That is amazingggg :wubu: Little did you know that Trevor was not only supposed to turn 8 that day, but his parents were to reveal that he was adopted. No empathy for Trevor. Time to grow up and get a job, pal.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Mishty said:


> I buy birthday cakes off the sale rack just to eat sometimes...
> 
> I ate a whole Buzz Lightyear cake once, even the Happy Birthday Trevor Your 8 part.... hehe



Me too! Only if it's whipped icing though..none of that buttercream crap.. bleck


----------



## JeanC

FatAndProud said:


> For real...does she need a reason to eat cake?



Hehehe, cake don't need no reason 


MMMMMMMMMM! cake!


----------



## AmazingAmy

A cake made for my sister's boyfriend's birthday in the summer. My mum was the chef, but I was eager to post a picture in this thread! I'm going to remember to take pictures of particularly good meals from now on. The dark chocolate buttercream was by far the best bit - and the four layer sponge!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I too am totally of the mind set that there is no reason needed to eat cake.



:eat1::wubu::eat2:


----------



## JeanC

Some of the Papa Murphy's 5 meat stuffed pizza we had for dinner Monday night:


pizza by JeanC38, on Flickr

and the fresh picked pears baked with cinnamon and brown sugar for dessert:



baked pears by JeanC38, on Flickr


----------



## prettyssbbw

Oh i love papa murphy's pizza.It is yummy!:eat1::eat2:



JeanC said:


> Some of the Papa Murphy's 5 meat stuffed pizza we had for dinner Monday night:
> 
> 
> pizza by JeanC38, on Flickr
> 
> and the fresh picked pears baked with cinnamon and brown sugar for dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> baked pears by JeanC38, on Flickr


----------



## JeanC

Papa Murphy's is very yummy. It is our go to place most times (except those occasions we hit Pizza Perfection for the Buy 1, get 1 free offer). It is going to be a bummer tho, I gotta go off wheat and gluten for the time being, so no more pizza for a while (that I don't make myself using a friends gluten free crust recipe).

In the meantime I am glad they make pasta alternatives. Dinner last night and lunch today was brown rice elbow macaroni with meat sauce:



Brown rice elbow macaroni with meat sauce by JeanC38, on Flickr

Just gotta work on how to cook the mac properly.


----------



## vardon_grip

JeanC said:


> and the fresh picked pears baked with cinnamon and brown sugar for dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> baked pears by JeanC38, on Flickr



Those pears look great. (I love pears) I bet they were delicious!




AmazingAmy said:


> A cake made for my sister's boyfriend's birthday in the summer. My mum was the chef, but I was eager to post a picture in this thread! I'm going to remember to take pictures of particularly good meals from now on. The dark chocolate buttercream was by far the best bit - and the four layer sponge!



Tell your mom her cake looks wonderful!


----------



## obesiverse

Not sure if this link will "stay the same"
because it is an "album" on facebook 
instead of being a singular photo, but
I thought I would give it a try anyway
because so many food pics went here.
Working on "food 2" album.

It's not always "pretty" but I was really 
getting into taking food pics until tragedy struck.. 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=856&id=100001025195652


----------



## Captain Save

I'm happy just to be able to cook my own food again.
:happy: 

View attachment Indian Butter Chicken 001.JPG


----------



## LovelyLiz

Captain Save said:


> I'm happy just to be able to cook my own food again.
> :happy:



Looks delicious, CaptainSave. Complete with the drink and everything.  I love Indian food! Did you make it from scratch?


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> I'm happy just to be able to cook my own food again.
> :happy:


 

Get in mah belly!

:eat2:


----------



## Jes

obesiverse said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=856&id=100001025195652




Oops! A bit not-safe-for-work, but good lookin' food nonetheless!


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> Get in mah belly!
> 
> :eat2:



NOM NOM NOM NOM 
:eat1:


mcbeth said:


> Looks delicious, CaptainSave. Complete with the drink and everything.  I love Indian food! Did you make it from scratch?



Yes, it's all from scratch. I try to avoid instant or 'prefabricated' food; half the fun is following a complicated recipe; finding the ingredients, doing the prep work, mixing and measuring, getting it on the stove or in the oven, and culminating in the first forkful of a new experience. Now on to something new!
:happy:


----------



## rellis10

Ok, so you can't see alot of the foot itself, and the picture's pretty dark, but I thought it was high time I contributed to this forum (been here how long? and I don't think I've posted in here).

My last attempt at cooking earlier this week. I don't cook properly very often so it's a miracle this was actually quite nice. Spaghetti in a freshly made tomato and basil sauce with mushroom, spring onion and green pepper. :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Rellis, wish I could see it better but I get the idea, and it sounds delicious! And it's fun to see people with the food, so good job  Glad to see you posting.

Here's what I cooked yesterday - strip steak on the BBQ for 3 guys who helped me out with a problem in my house back in April. Yeah, I know...kinda late. lol

View attachment 05-Steaks-sm.jpg​


----------



## FatAndProud

SoVerySoft said:


> Rellis, wish I could see it better but I get the idea, and it sounds delicious! And it's fun to see people with the food, so good job  Glad to see you posting.
> 
> Here's what I cooked yesterday - strip steak on the BBQ for 3 guys who helped me out with a problem in my house back in April. Yeah, I know...kinda late. lol
> 
> View attachment 86373​



Here's some homemade red potato salad to go with it!!! (My iSight on my Mac takes terrible pictures!!)


View attachment 86374


----------



## SoVerySoft

FatAndProud said:


> Here's some homemade red potato salad to go with it!!! (My iSight on my Mac takes terrible pictures!!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 86374



Would have loved that! I settled on store bought because the friend who was going to go shopping with me the night before so I could get the ingredients bailed on me. So...I had to shop the morning of. Hence, store bought. Blah!


----------



## agnieszka

seafood soup. Homemade ;-) 

View attachment imag0016qa.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

agnieszka said:


> seafood soup. Homemade ;-)



Soup Rep! Post recipe pls thx


----------



## Ruby Ripples

agnieszka said:


> seafood soup. Homemade ;-)



YUM! Can I come round for some, where in Glasgow are you??? lol


----------



## Tracyarts

Apple-cinnamon kolaches.


----------



## agnieszka

Tracyarts said:


> Apple-cinnamon kolaches.



what kind of dough did you make?


----------



## Tracyarts

" what kind of dough did you make? "

http://www.texasmonthly.com/food/recipefiles/Breakfast/1998-11-01/recipe3.php

I used this recipe this time. The final product is really soft and rich and works well with sweet fillings. My husband likes sausage rolls made from it too though. With the size I make them, I get 48 kolaches from this recipe; so I usually split a batch between 2 dozen sweet filled kolaches, and 2 dozen sausage rolls to have a bit of both. 

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty

Low carb pizza!!! This was so freaking yummy!













Also, crust-less, mini quiche for breakfast this week!


----------



## toni

OK. You make me want to start atkins or something. LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

toni said:


> OK. You make me want to start atkins or something. LOL



lol. I am doing my best to try new recipes so I'll keep this low carb thing going for the 'beetus.

BTW...I bought some more poblanos..I'm going to try them again with chicken. I'm going to do your layering method though I think!


----------



## Proner

Tahitian-Chinese meal I made this week-end for family  

View attachment DSCN5009.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Proner said:


> Tahitian-Chinese meal I made this week-end for family


OMG, that looks delicious! :smitten:


----------



## Proner

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG, that looks delicious! :smitten:



It is! And it's pretty simple to make the only thing is it need lots of preparations so it's better to make it when you have some people for lunch or dinner.
If someone is interested I could translate the recipe


----------



## CastingPearls

Proner said:


> Tahitian-Chinese meal I made this week-end for family


That looks delicious, Proner!



Everyone's dishes look so good!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Proner said:


> It is! And it's pretty simple to make the only thing is it need lots of preparations so it's better to make it when you have some people for lunch or dinner.
> If someone is interested I could translate the recipe



Yes please! Do!


----------



## FatAndProud

Proner said:


> It is! And it's pretty simple to make the only thing is it need lots of preparations so it's better to make it when you have some people for lunch or dinner.
> If someone is interested I could translate the recipe



Fuck a translation, marry me :wubu:


----------



## Captain Save

Fettucini, shrimp, and salad. 

View attachment shrimp and salad 002.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Fettucini, shrimp, and salad.


That looks delicious not to mention colorful! (We eat with our eyes first)


----------



## LovelyLiz

I've been sick with a cold all week, and after lots and lots of chicken soup, I was in the mood for something more substantial. So I made some beef/turkey meatloaf w/ a tomato/brown sugar glaze, fried potatoes w/ onions and a little curry for flavor, and some steamed broccoli. Mmmmmm  (It was not actually so weirdly glowing, that's just my stupid camera phone.)


----------



## LovelyLiz

MisticalMisty said:


> Also, crust-less, mini quiche for breakfast this week!



I LOVE that idea! I'm totally stealing it.  Great easy, satisfying breakfast!



Proner said:


> Tahitian-Chinese meal I made this week-end for family



That looks delicious, Proner! 



Captain Save said:


> Fettucini, shrimp, and salad.



That looks nutritious AND delicious. I like.


----------



## MisticalMisty

mcbeth said:


> I LOVE that idea! I'm totally stealing it.  Great easy, satisfying breakfast!



they are really good and reheat really well. Just make sure that you use a non-stick muffin pan. I sprayed my pan and they still stuck on the bottom!

I also do frittatas sometimes on Sunday and eat a piece each morning!


----------



## agnieszka

Tracyarts said:


> " what kind of dough did you make? "
> 
> http://www.texasmonthly.com/food/recipefiles/Breakfast/1998-11-01/recipe3.php
> 
> I used this recipe this time. The final product is really soft and rich and works well with sweet fillings. My husband likes sausage rolls made from it too though. With the size I make them, I get 48 kolaches from this recipe; so I usually split a batch between 2 dozen sweet filled kolaches, and 2 dozen sausage rolls to have a bit of both.
> 
> Tracy



the 'posypka' is Polish word, however everybody call that 'kruszonka' and that is the proper word


----------



## toni

After watching the slider battle on Food network. My friend and I knew we had to do one of our own.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Manna

If you didn't see the show, you can read some of the back story.

White manna in Hackensack was our first stop. They serve their sliders on a martins potato bun with a handful of onions. 

White mana in Jersey City was next. They serve their sliders on a regular sized hamburger bun. They dice their onions and it comes with pickles.

Food network picked Hackensack.
My pick is Jersey City. Which came as a surprise to me. I thought any place that served potato buns would win in my book. However, the burger was very tasteless. I had to add salt and ketchup to get it down. 
Jersey City's slider was so tasty and perfect the way it was. It left me wanting more. I am so sad it took me 29 years to try this treasure. I passed it everyday on my way to work years ago. :happy: 

View attachment whitemanna.jpg


View attachment whitemana.jpg


----------



## Jes

mcbeth said:


> I've been sick with a cold all week, and after lots and lots of chicken soup, I was in the mood for something more substantial. So I made some beef/turkey meatloaf w/ a tomato/brown sugar glaze, fried potatoes w/ onions and a little curry for flavor, and some steamed broccoli. Mmmmmm  (It was not actually so weirdly glowing, that's just my stupid camera phone.)



sorry to hear you're not well, but your plate of food looks lovely as does the plate itself! very nice.


----------



## toni

I found this cake on some random baking blog. It is pure genius!
Here is my version. 

View attachment mmcake.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

toni said:


> I found this cake on some random baking blog. It is pure genius!
> Here is my version.



That looks terrific!


----------



## vardon_grip

Tekka maki





California roll w/ Tobiko (Flying fish roe)

I had a hankering for some sushi, so I made a few different kind of rolls, mixed up a few lemon chu hai's ( Shochu cocktails) and invited a couple of friends over. Here are a couple of the rolls I made.


----------



## lalatx

It was a bit chilly over the weekend so I made some really spicy chili and some sweet cornbread. 

View attachment DSCI0725.JPG


----------



## Creepy

Lovely. Chili is definitely worth a Nobel prize in chemistry.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jes said:


> sorry to hear you're not well, but your plate of food looks lovely as does the plate itself! very nice.



Thanks, lady. Still getting over it...but hopefully soon!



vardon_grip said:


> Tekka maki
> 
> California roll w/ Tobiko (Flying fish roe)
> 
> I had a hankering for some sushi, so I made a few different kind of rolls, mixed up a few lemon chu hai's ( Shochu cocktails) and invited a couple of friends over. Here are a couple of the rolls I made.



They look great, Vardon! mmmmmmm sushi...


----------



## CastingPearls

toni said:


> After watching the slider battle on Food network. My friend and I knew we had to do one of our own.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Manna
> 
> If you didn't see the show, you can read some of the back story.
> 
> White manna in Hackensack was our first stop. They serve their sliders on a martins potato bun with a handful of onions.
> 
> White mana in Jersey City was next. They serve their sliders on a regular sized hamburger bun. They dice their onions and it comes with pickles.
> 
> Food network picked Hackensack.
> My pick is Jersey City. Which came as a surprise to me. I thought any place that served potato buns would win in my book. However, the burger was very tasteless. I had to add salt and ketchup to get it down.
> Jersey City's slider was so tasty and perfect the way it was. It left me wanting more. I am so sad it took me 29 years to try this treasure. I passed it everyday on my way to work years ago. :happy:


I've eaten at both and I agree, Jersey City wins hands down,

In fact, when I worked nights in Secaucus for two years, we used to order sacks of the sliders for lunch at least twice a week. Their onion rings kicked ass too.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

My Homemade Chicken Pot Pie 

View attachment ChixPotPie.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

MzDeeZyre said:


> My Homemade Chicken Pot Pie



Chicken Pot Pie Rep!  Lots of crispy crust!


----------



## SoVerySoft

MzDeeZyre said:


> My Homemade Chicken Pot Pie



Wow, nice stove!

I'm stuck in the 80s.

p.s. I want that chicken pot pie!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

MzDee, I am loving the looks of that pot pie. Would you share the recipe?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

ValentineBBW said:


> MzDee, I am loving the looks of that pot pie. Would you share the recipe?



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1607447#post1607447


----------



## ValentineBBW

MzDeeZyre said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1607447#post1607447



Thank ya very much! This is MY kinda recipe! Easy, not 100 different ingredients and cans of cream of soup! So much of what I cook has cans of soup and I think some (not on here) turn their nose up a little at it but I don't care, its good, quick food. Thanks.


----------



## theladypoet

I call these babies Apocalypse cookies*. One part tollhouse cookie, one part left-over Halloween stash, all sugar. :eat2:

*Actually, my brother calls them apocalypse cookies. He came up with the name when I asked him what the worst case scenario for throwing Halloween candy in a cookie would be.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

toni said:


> I found this cake on some random baking blog. It is pure genius!
> Here is my version.



Would you please share your recipe??? That sure looks like something wonderful and easy to make with little girls on the weekend


----------



## ValentineBBW

MzDeeZyre said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1607447#post1607447



YUM YUM - made this last night and it was great! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Yeah..... I'm glad you liked it!!:bow:


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Now that's what I call a sandwich 

View attachment sandwich.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Londonbikerboy said:


> Now that's what I call a sandwich



wowwwwww! :wubu:


----------



## Londonbikerboy

FatAndProud said:


> wowwwwww! :wubu:



:doh: I knew size really did matter!  lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I made an experimental banana bread today. I just threw together 3 bananas some splenda soy milk and a multigrain baking mix. It looks yummy but can't taste it till it's cooler.


----------



## SoVerySoft

HottiMegan said:


> I made an experimental banana bread today. I just threw together 3 bananas some splenda soy milk and a multigrain baking mix. It looks yummy but can't taste it till it's cooler.



oh sure, now we get to share in the suspense!

Please do let us know how it is!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Londonbikerboy said:


> Now that's what I call a sandwich



Are you in NJ? That's Harold's Deli, I do believe!


----------



## HottiMegan

SoVerySoft said:


> oh sure, now we get to share in the suspense!
> 
> Please do let us know how it is!



It was delicious. I have had three slices this afternoon


----------



## SoVerySoft

HottiMegan said:


> It was delicious. I have had three slices this afternoon



The recipe sounded like you couldn't go wrong. Glad it didn't!


----------



## HottiMegan

Banana bread is so easy with a great result. I have done quite a few experiments with it. I don't even measure anymore. I am thinking of buying some more bananas to make some blueberry banana bread for thanksgiving


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SoVerySoft said:


> Are you in NJ? That's Harold's Deli, I do believe!



I was going to post the very same thing. lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was going to post the very same thing. lol



I suppose you can get a big sandwich anywhere, but that sandwich, those cups and napkins? Harold's.


----------



## CastingPearls

I haven't lived in Jersey in nearly ten years and thought, "Yep, Harold's."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SoVerySoft said:


> I suppose you can get a big sandwich anywhere, but that sandwich, those cups and napkins? Harold's.



And the blue marble tabletop I recognized


----------



## Londonbikerboy

SoVerySoft said:


> I suppose you can get a big sandwich anywhere, but that sandwich, those cups and napkins? Harold's.



....impressive, yep it's a Harold's sandwich, I was in NJ for a weekend last year. Have to confess, I couldn't finish it in one sitting. Is it wrong that I have more pictures of plates of food on my phone than pictures of friends & family lol.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Londonbikerboy said:


> ....impressive, yep it's a Harold's sandwich, I was in NJ for a weekend last year. Have to confess, I couldn't finish it in one sitting. Is it wrong that I have more pictures of plates of food on my phone than pictures of friends & family lol.



Umm, no. You can always see your friends and family, but the food will never be again.


----------



## SoVerySoft

D_A_Bunny said:


> Umm, no. You can always see your friends and family, but the food will never be again.



My food goes right to my thighs, which I carry around with me


----------



## Ashleyohtori

Long time reader. First time poster.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ashleyohtori said:


> Long time reader. First time poster.



Woo Hoo! Welcome to the wonderful world of posting. Great start! How is the pasta dressed? I'm assuming you made this?

It looks delicious. Want!


----------



## Ashleyohtori

SoVerySoft said:


> Woo Hoo! Welcome to the wonderful world of posting. Great start! How is the pasta dressed? I'm assuming you made this?
> 
> It looks delicious. Want!



Thanks for your kind post! The pasta is dressed with sauteed onions, garlic, and mushrooms. It was then tossed with fresh basil, tomatoes, freshly grated parmigiano reggiano, and freshly grated fontina cheese.


----------



## Isa

SoVerySoft said:


> Woo Hoo! Welcome to the wonderful world of posting. Great start! How is the pasta dressed? I'm assuming you made this?
> 
> It looks delicious. Want!



I second that. My goodness that looks tasty!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ashleyohtori said:


> Thanks for your kind post! The pasta is dressed with sauteed onions, garlic, and mushrooms. It was then tossed with fresh basil, tomatoes, freshly grated parmigiano reggiano, and freshly grated fontina cheese.



And where do you live?? lol

That sounds incredible!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

toni said:


> After watching the slider battle on Food network. My friend and I knew we had to do one of our own.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Manna
> 
> If you didn't see the show, you can read some of the back story.
> 
> White manna in Hackensack was our first stop. They serve their sliders on a martins potato bun with a handful of onions.
> 
> White mana in Jersey City was next. They serve their sliders on a regular sized hamburger bun. They dice their onions and it comes with pickles.
> 
> Food network picked Hackensack.
> My pick is Jersey City. Which came as a surprise to me. I thought any place that served potato buns would win in my book. However, the burger was very tasteless. I had to add salt and ketchup to get it down.
> Jersey City's slider was so tasty and perfect the way it was. It left me wanting more. I am so sad it took me 29 years to try this treasure. I passed it everyday on my way to work years ago. :happy:



My friend and I are going to do the same thing. We want to try both burgers and compare them. I've had the White Mana burgers in JC already and they are sooo good! They're not a fancy burger but they are just so tasty! :eat2:


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Not exactly everyday, but I did make several of these for Thanksgiving - Carrot Cake.

I call the recipe Royal Carrot Cake. Here are a couple of photos and a description. I'll be blogging about the baking process on my food blog soon:

Royal Carrot Cake

This is a wealthy-flavored butter carrot cake made with:


fresh coconut
dried chopped cherries & cranberries (infused with natural juices)
chopped pecans
butter
sweet fresh carrots (finely chopped)
sliced and chopped almonds
Bolthouse 100% carrot juice
Whole milk
dark molasses
vanilla bean paste
allspice, nutmeg, cinnamon

The icing is a vanilla cream cheese buttercream (vanilla bean seeds can be seen throughout the icing). The use of of heavy cream over milk in the icing provides a smooth, whipped, and creamy texture to contrast against the rich, dense, moist, and buttery cake.

This cake is packed with lots of flavor and mouthfeel luxury through and through.

I had lots of fun making several of these, although lots of work.

Blog entry coming soon (along with others):

http://theculinaryalchemist.blogspot.com/ 

View attachment IMG_2311.jpg


View attachment IMG_2314.jpg


----------



## toni

That cake, CCC!!!!!!! OMG Looks sooooooooooo good!


----------



## toni

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Would you please share your recipe??? That sure looks like something wonderful and easy to make with little girls on the weekend



Sorry for the delay.

I found the cake here. I didn't use her cake/frosting recipe. You can do whatever you like for the cake portion. I did a banana cake with cream cheese frosting. 
The most important step is this one:
"Cool and trim the cake so that it is level, then fill and ice the outside and top. Next take your Kit Kats (I needed 4 of the large packages,) break them into two bar sections, and start placing them around your cake. When you are done, spread M&M's on the top, making sure that you cover all of your icing. And then finally, tie a bow around the cake! Voila! "

It is super easy to make and is so much fun!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

toni said:


> That cake, CCC!!!!!!! OMG Looks sooooooooooo good!



Thanks, Toni! They were very good. 

I sold several for Thanksgiving, so I was happy about that, although my feet were tired from so much baking.


----------



## Ashleyohtori

SoVerySoft said:


> And where do you live?? lol
> 
> That sounds incredible!!



Thanks. I live in Michigan. Somehow we have all these things....


----------



## Ashleyohtori

CCC! That looks so good! I might have to make some carrot cake if I don't drink all the carrot juice needed to make it first!


----------



## Sydney Vicious

I made cookies <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

toni said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> I found the cake here. I didn't use her cake/frosting recipe. You can do whatever you like for the cake portion. I did a banana cake with cream cheese frosting.
> The most important step is this one:
> "Cool and trim the cake so that it is level, then fill and ice the outside and top. Next take your Kit Kats (I needed 4 of the large packages,) break them into two bar sections, and start placing them around your cake. When you are done, spread M&M's on the top, making sure that you cover all of your icing. And then finally, tie a bow around the cake! Voila! "
> 
> It is super easy to make and is so much fun!



Thanks so much Toni!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dinner tonight:

Mashed Cauliflower-I think I finally have discovered the secret. It tasted NOTHING like cauliflower!

Sauteed Zucchini 

Smothered porkchops


----------



## LovelyLiz

MisticalMisty said:


> Dinner tonight:
> 
> Mashed Cauliflower-*I think I finally have discovered the secret.* It tasted NOTHING like cauliflower!
> 
> Sauteed Zucchini
> 
> Smothered porkchops




You can't say that and not divulge the secret!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mcbeth said:


> You can't say that and not divulge the secret!!!



I know, right? Although I love the taste of cauliflower. But it might be good to know so I can get more veggies into hubby. Misty, you must divulge the secret.


----------



## MisticalMisty

mcbeth said:


> You can't say that and not divulge the secret!!!



Very true! lol Here's the "recipe"

1 16 oz bag frozen cauliflower

2 cups of chicken broth/stock

2 tbsp butter

4 oz cream cheese

2 tsp garlic powder

salt and pepper to taste


Bring the broth to a boil, add the cauliflower, bring to a rolling boil and let cook for 8 mins. Drain well- in food processor add all ingredients. Whirl until desired consistency!


----------



## MisticalMisty

D_A_Bunny said:


> I know, right? Although I love the taste of cauliflower. But it might be good to know so I can get more veggies into hubby. Misty, you must divulge the secret.



I've started shredding zucchini into my ground meats as it browns. You can't taste it..and it gives him a little bit of veggies without him knowing..LOL


----------



## D_A_Bunny

MisticalMisty said:


> I've started shredding zucchini into my ground meats as it browns. You can't taste it..and it gives him a little bit of veggies without him knowing..LOL



Sounds like a plan. I think I am gonna try that. Thanks Misty!


----------



## FatAndProud

MisticalMisty said:


> Very true! lol Here's the "recipe"
> 
> 1 16 oz bag frozen cauliflower
> 
> 2 cups of chicken broth/stock
> 
> 2 tbsp butter
> 
> 4 oz cream cheese
> 
> 2 tsp garlic powder
> 
> salt and pepper to taste
> 
> 
> Bring the broth to a boil, add the cauliflower, bring to a rolling boil and let cook for 8 mins. Drain well- in food processor add all ingredients. Whirl until desired consistency!



Does it reheat well (as in leftovers)?


----------



## MisticalMisty

FatAndProud said:


> Does it reheat well (as in leftovers)?



Honestly, it was soo good..there weren't any..lol :blush:


----------



## toni

D_A_Bunny said:


> Sounds like a plan. I think I am gonna try that. Thanks Misty!



It is still a vegetable. No matter how much u smush it up. LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dinner tonight:

Stuffed clams

I found these at Aldi. 9 of them for $2.99. Yep..I said $2.99. They are really, really good. This was our second batch and we will continue buying them until they are out! lol


----------



## CastingPearls

MisticalMisty said:


> Dinner tonight:
> 
> Stuffed clams
> 
> I found these at Aldi. 9 of them for $2.99. Yep..I said $2.99. They are really, really good. This was our second batch and we will continue buying them until they are out! lol


I could eat a whole package of these by myself (and have)


----------



## MisticalMisty

CastingPearls said:


> I could eat a whole package of these by myself (and have)



I totally did last night..lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Caramel, M&M oatmeal cookies. The first batch of cookies of the season. I've been putting cookies off. 

View attachment caramelchocolatechip.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> Caramel, M&M oatmeal cookies. The first batch of cookies of the season. I've been putting cookies off.



Recipe? Please?  Those look delish!


----------



## HottiMegan

i tweeked this recipe: http://www.jewishfood-list.com/recipes/cookie/oategglesscookies01.html
i added about a cup of mini m&ms and 3/4 c of caramel bits. 
They're super yummy!


----------



## vardon_grip

Roasted tomato soup and grilled cheddar cheese sandwich with tomato jam and applewood smoked bacon on sourdough






It has been dumping rain for the last several days in Los Angeles and it's been cold, dark and gloomy. Winter is the perfect time to make soup. It's a great way to warm and nourish the body and the combination of tomato soup and grilled cheese takes me back to my younger days. I took some hothouse tomatoes and roasted them with some onions, carrots, garlic and celery. In another pan I separated some of the tomatoes and onions for the jam and let those cook down to extract all the sweetness possible. After the roasted veggies were done, I added some vegetable stock, ground pepper and sea salt then pureed it into a velvety smooth soup. It was like having a bowl of savory sunshine that feeds the soul. It was delicious! The grilled cheese sandwich was made with sharp cheddar cheese, applewood smoked bacon and the tomato jam. The sweetness from the tomato jam, the tangy cheddar, the crunchy sourdough and the smoky bacon made the perfect accompaniment to the soup. It made my tummy smile. The only thing missing was a bag of Fritos!


----------



## vardon_grip

Weather update: LA still raining buckets.

I'm off of work for the rest of the year so I have more time to kill now that all the presents have been purchased and sent off. A few months back someone posted a blog picture of Red Velvet fried chicken. It looked interesting, so I thought I would try it.

Red Velvet chicken tenders with homemade chipotle ketchup accompanied by garlic and cream cheese mashed potatoes






I bought a box of red velvet cake mix and made the batter according to the instructions. I soaked the chicken in buttermilk for a few hours, seasoned it with a little cayenne pepper and then dredged them in flour before putting it in the batter. The tenders were difficult to fry because the sugar in the batter burned before the chicken cooked. Finally I got the oil to a temp that worked. I made some chunky ketchup a couple of weeks ago and decided to add some chipotle to give it some kick. The chicken was really good. The homemade ketchup added the right zing to balance the sweetness of the chicken. For the potatoes, I added some roasted garlic and cream cheese before mashing. Thinking back, I should have saved some of the batter and made red velvet waffles to go with the chicken! Maybe next time.


----------



## HottiMegan

We baked and decorated sugar cookies today.


----------



## LovelyLiz

vardon_grip said:


> Roasted tomato soup and grilled cheddar cheese sandwich with tomato jam and applewood smoked bacon on sourdough



Wow, Vardon, this looks amazing! Grilled cheese and tomato soup is definitely the right meal to eat in a never ending torrential downpour. Plus bacon! Mmmmmmm. Nicely done, sir.


----------



## CastingPearls

vardon_grip said:


> Weather update: LA still raining buckets.
> 
> I'm off of work for the rest of the year so I have more time to kill now that all the presents have been purchased and sent off. A few months back someone posted a blog picture of Red Velvet fried chicken. It looked interesting, so I thought I would try it.
> 
> Red Velvet chicken tenders with homemade chipotle ketchup accompanied by garlic and cream cheese mashed potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a box of red velvet cake mix and made the batter according to the instructions. I soaked the chicken in buttermilk for a few hours, seasoned it with a little cayenne pepper and then dredged them in flour before putting it in the batter. The tenders were difficult to fry because the sugar in the batter burned before the chicken cooked. Finally I got the oil to a temp that worked. I made some chunky ketchup a couple of weeks ago and decided to add some chipotle to give it some kick. The chicken was really good. The homemade ketchup added the right zing to balance the sweetness of the chicken. For the potatoes, I added some roasted garlic and cream cheese before mashing. Thinking back, I should have saved some of the batter and made red velvet waffles to go with the chicken! Maybe next time.


Every pic you take is like sexy food porn.


----------



## Meddlecase

MisticalMisty said:


> Dinner tonight:
> 
> Stuffed clams
> 
> I found these at Aldi. 9 of them for $2.99. Yep..I said $2.99. They are really, really good. This was our second batch and we will continue buying them until they are out! lol



I need to find me some of those.


----------



## vardon_grip

mcbeth said:


> Wow, Vardon, this looks amazing! Grilled cheese and tomato soup is definitely the right meal to eat in a never ending torrential downpour. Plus bacon! Mmmmmmm. Nicely done, sir.






CastingPearls said:


> Every pic you take is like sexy food porn.



Thank you both very much! I really appreciate the feedback and rep from you and others. Thanks to all!



Storm watch 2010 update. The rain has let up long enough to start the clean up of mud and other debris before the next storm hits. Hopefully mother nature will allow Angelenos enough time to dry out in time for Christmas. On the bright side, mother nature has left some beautiful snow covered mountains behind for the holidays...back to you in the studio Chuck!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

MisticalMisty said:


> Dinner tonight:
> 
> Stuffed clams
> 
> I found these at Aldi. 9 of them for $2.99. Yep..I said $2.99. They are really, really good. This was our second batch and we will continue buying them until they are out! lol




I had a package of these in my hands at our Aldi the other day. I wish I bought them then. I think I may be running in there tomorrow for a package for Christmas night. BTW, Aldi's Grandessa brand artichoke feta dip is pretty much to die for.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ThatFatGirl said:


> I had a package of these in my hands at our Aldi the other day. I wish I bought them then. I think I may be running in there tomorrow for a package for Christmas night. BTW, Aldi's Grandessa brand artichoke feta dip is pretty much to die for.



I sent Rob for more today and they were OUT. I could cry. So, he bought the bacon wrapped scallops instead. I will report back on them soon!


----------



## MisticalMisty

MisticalMisty said:


> I sent Rob for more today and they were OUT. I could cry. So, he bought the bacon wrapped scallops instead. I will report back on them soon!



Yuck..they were horrible!


Good thing tonight's dinner was yummy 


I made Mexican pizza with ground turkey, refried beans, home made salsa and low carb tortillas


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I made a pretty damn tasty Green bean Casserole, Ala Martha Stewart....a few too many steps....* 

View attachment IMG00004-20101225-1524.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

MisticalMisty said:


> Yuck..they were horrible!



I bought the scallops instead of the clams! lol.. I didn't think they were that bad, but not that good either. It seemed like they were missing something. I won't buy them again. I didn't go back for clams on Christmas Eve. I just didn't have it in me to leave the house that day. 

I'm going to be checking in at Aldi every few days now for the next couple weeks. Last year about this time they had the large size Amy's Organic pizzas for $5 each (a savings of $2.00-3.50 over other stores). They'll also have a whole bunch of new/different "Light and Fit" selections to get in on the new year diet rush. Last year a $3 sun dried tomato pesto was the love of my life. I wish I had purchased a case of it.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ThatFatGirl said:


> I bought the scallops instead of the clams! lol.. I didn't think they were that bad, but not that good either. It seemed like they were missing something. I won't buy them again. I didn't go back for clams on Christmas Eve. I just didn't have it in me to leave the house that day.
> 
> I'm going to be checking in at Aldi every few days now for the next couple weeks. Last year about this time they had the large size Amy's Organic pizzas for $5 each (a savings of $2.00-3.50 over other stores). They'll also have a whole bunch of new/different "Light and Fit" selections to get in on the new year diet rush. Last year a $3 sun dried tomato pesto was the love of my life. I wish I had purchased a case of it.



Misty and Laura,

Were they frozen prepared bacon-wrapped scallops? I've been tempted to get those but leery. And the clams - the ones I checked out had clams listed as one of the "less than 2% of the following" in the ingredients so I didn't get them. But they're tasty?


----------



## AmazingAmy

I want to eat every dish on this page RIGHT NOW.

And I agree with Pearls, Vardon - your photography is wonderful and your dishes even more so. I don't know if you've got a partner, but they must live in bliss if you do! What a chef. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

SoVerySoft said:


> Misty and Laura,
> 
> Were they frozen prepared bacon-wrapped scallops? I've been tempted to get those but leery. And the clams - the ones I checked out had clams listed as one of the "less than 2% of the following" in the ingredients so I didn't get them. But they're tasty?



Yes they were. I didn't care for them..firstly because the cooking time wasn't long enough for the bacon to cook. The bacon was thick and completely raw..I think if it had been par-cooked it would have worked out better.

Secondly..they had a really odd flavor. I'm really glad they didn't make us ill...I ate 1 or 2 and let Rob have the rest. I just couldn't get past the flavor.

The clams are really, really tasty. I always have a huge chunk of clam..so not sure about the 2%...I haven't read the ingredient list though.

They are worth it..Rob is from Mass and he said that they were pretty tasty! He's my seafood guide!


----------



## SoVerySoft

This is from Peapod (aka Stop n Shop) for the Matlaw brand stuffed clams:



> Ingredients: Water, Bread Crumbs (Enriched Wheat Flour [Flour, Malted Barley, Flour, Reduced Iron, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid], Water, Yeast, Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Salt, *Contains 2% or Less of the following*: Dough Conditioners, (Sodium Stearoyl Lactylate, Ammonium Sulfate, Calcium Sulfate, Potassium Bromate, L-Cysteine Hydrochloride, Enzymes, Ascorbic Acid), Corn Flour, Calcium Propionate, Sesame Seeds, Poppy Seeds, Dried Onion, Egg Solids, Textured Soy Protein (Soy Flour), Canola Oil, *Clam Meat* (Clams from certified waters) (Clams, Water, Food Starch-Modified, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Sodium Hexametaphosphate), Salt, Garlic, Hydrolyzed Corn and Soy Protein, Spices, Onion, Natural Butter Flavor (Maltodextrin, Salt, Starter Distillate, Paprika and Tumeric), Citric Acid, Parsley and Paprika.



They do look really good tho. I think I'd like to try making my own sometime - I've had a request to make clams casino, so that will be first.


----------



## CastingPearls

Eggplant Parm. Although we did have this on Christmas, everyone in my family makes it fairly often so it does qualify as everyday food.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> Eggplant Parm. Although we did have this on Christmas, everyone in my family makes it fairly often so it does qualify as everyday food.



That looks delicious and beautiful. I wish I could eat at your house!


----------



## toni

One of my favorite Christmas gifts is the babycake cupcake maker. It is so awesome. It makes mini cupcakes in 7 minutes. My daughter and I whipped up this batch. We even made our own frosting from scratch. They were so good!!!! 

View attachment babycakes.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

toni said:


> One of my favorite Christmas gifts is the babycake cupcake maker. It is so awesome. It makes mini cupcakes in 7 minutes. My daughter and I whipped up this batch. We even made our own frosting from scratch. They were so good!!!!



Ahhh! I got one of these too! I haven't used it yet but I'm glad to see you had success :happy: We might have to trade recipes!


----------



## HottiMegan

Today i made Strawberry Cheesecake Cookies






Recipe for these cheesecake cookies:
I left out the M&Ms and substituted splenda sweetened strawberry preserves for the cranberry sauce.. Sooo delicious!!

2c all purpose flour
1 1/2 c quick cooking oats or old fashioned oats
3/4 c plu 1T firmly packed light brown sugar divided
2 sticks of softened butter
1 3/4 c M&M baking bits
1 8oz pack of cream cheese
1 14oz can of sweetened condensed milk
1/4 c lemon juice
2T corn starch
1 16oz can of whole berry cranberry sauce

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease 13x9x2 inch baking pan. 
In a large bowl combine flour, oats, 3/4 c brown sugar and butter. mix until crumbly. 
Reserve 1 1/2 c of the cumb mixture for topping. Stir in 1/2 c m&Ms into remaining crumb mixture. Press into prepared pan. Bake for 15 minutes.
cool completely. In a bowl, beat creamcheese unti light and fluffy, mix in condensed milk, lemon juice and vanilla until smooth. Pour over crust.
In a small bowl combine remaining 1 tbs sugar, cornstarch adn cranberry sauce. Spoon over cream cheese mixture. Stir remaining m&m's into the remaining crumb mixture. Sprinkle over cranverry mixture. bake for 40 minutes and chill before cutting. Store covered in the fridge.


----------



## sugar and spice

HottiMegan said:


> Today i made Strawberry Cheesecake Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe for these cheesecake cookies:
> I left out the M&Ms and substituted splenda sweetened strawberry preserves for the cranberry sauce.. Sooo delicious!!
> 
> 2c all purpose flour
> 1 1/2 c quick cooking oats or old fashioned oats
> 3/4 c plu 1T firmly packed light brown sugar divided
> 2 sticks of softened butter
> 1 3/4 c M&M baking bits
> 1 8oz pack of cream cheese
> 1 14oz can of sweetened condensed milk
> 1/4 c lemon juice
> 2T corn starch
> 1 16oz can of whole berry cranberry sauce
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease 13x9x2 inch baking pan.
> In a large bowl combine flour, oats, 3/4 c brown sugar and butter. mix until crumbly.
> Reserve 1 1/2 c of the cumb mixture for topping. Stir in 1/2 c m&Ms into remaining crumb mixture. Press into prepared pan. Bake for 15 minutes.
> cool completely. In a bowl, beat creamcheese unti light and fluffy, mix in condensed milk, lemon juice and vanilla until smooth. Pour over crust.
> In a small bowl combine remaining 1 tbs sugar, cornstarch adn cranberry sauce. Spoon over cream cheese mixture. Stir remaining m&m's into the remaining crumb mixture. Sprinkle over cranverry mixture. bake for 40 minutes and chill before cutting. Store covered in the fridge.



:eat2::eat2: Wow those look sooo good I must have!


----------



## HottiMegan

They were sooooo easy to make. Other than waiting for the cookie crust to cool, it was really quick to whip up too. I just got done eating two squares


----------



## LovelyLiz

HottiMegan said:


> They were sooooo easy to make. Other than waiting for the cookie crust to cool, it was really quick to whip up too. I just got done eating two squares



I don't see any M&Ms in them...did they melt or what? I don't see any chocolate at all. They look super yummy, tho!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

The recipe called for M&Ms but i left them out thinking it would be weird. They're in the recipe i wrote down but i just didn't want them


----------



## LovelyLiz

HottiMegan said:


> The recipe called for M&Ms but i left them out thinking it would be weird. They're in the recipe i wrote down but i just didn't want them



Oh geez, you totally said that. I missed it. :doh: I wish I had some cranberry sauce I'd make some right now!


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Made this while ago, but it's super duper yummy!
Shrimp quesadillas, spanish rice and refried beans!
The peppers and onions went inside the quesadilla's with some cheese and cut up shrimp. 

View attachment peppersandonions.jpg


View attachment dinner.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BBW_Bunny said:


> Made this while ago, but it's super duper yummy!
> Shrimp quesadillas, spanish rice and refried beans!
> The peppers and onions went inside the quesadilla's with some cheese and cut up shrimp.



The vegetables look SO colourful and fresh and tasty, just the ticket at this time of year!


----------



## toni

That looks soooooo good. I wish I could eat those peppers right off the screen. :smitten:

How do you cut them so pretty? I have no pepper cutting skills. Help a sister out.


----------



## EMH1701

The Hopping John I made tonight.

Yes, that is bacon. And ham. I also used wild rice. I love wild rice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EMH1701 said:


> The Hopping John I made tonight.
> 
> Yes, that is bacon. And ham. I also used wild rice. I love wild rice.




That looks tasty- and right on time to celebrate the new year


----------



## BBW_Bunny

toni said:


> That looks soooooo good. I wish I could eat those peppers right off the screen. :smitten:
> 
> How do you cut them so pretty? I have no pepper cutting skills. Help a sister out.



lol I never really thought about it. I just cut the pepper in half, cut out the seeds and then cut the pepper in strips.


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Blondie sundae.. A blondie is a vanilla brownie. With white chocolate chips and walnuts. A big scoop of vanilla ice cream and home made maple cream sauce. :eat2: 

View attachment blondiesundae2.jpg


----------



## EMH1701

A hotdish I made today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EMH1701 said:


> A hotdish I made today.




Would you mind to give details of what this is and how you made it please?


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Glazed buttermilk doughnuts made from scratch. (made with yeast dough)

Crispy on the outside and moist and soft on the inside. 

Delicious and successful. Had tons of fun making these. 

*
About making them* 

View attachment IMG_2350b.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Glazed buttermilk doughnuts made from scratch. (made with yeast dough)
> 
> Crispy on the outside and moist and soft on the inside.
> 
> Delicious and successful. Had tons of fun making these.
> 
> *
> About making them*



Sometimes my eyes water when I see someone I'm really infatuated with.

My eyes just watered. Rep for you when I can give it.


----------



## bigsexy920

I'm not a huge fan of donuts but they look SO GOOD !!!!


----------



## vardon_grip

BBW_Bunny said:


> Blondie sundae.. A blondie is a vanilla brownie. With white chocolate chips and walnuts. A big scoop of vanilla ice cream and home made maple cream sauce. :eat2:



That looks really good!


----------



## vardon_grip

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Glazed buttermilk doughnuts made from scratch. (made with yeast dough)
> 
> Crispy on the outside and moist and soft on the inside.
> 
> Delicious and successful. Had tons of fun making these.


These look awesome and have got me craving some.


----------



## Surlysomething

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Glazed buttermilk doughnuts made from scratch. (made with yeast dough)
> 
> Crispy on the outside and moist and soft on the inside.
> 
> Delicious and successful. Had tons of fun making these.
> 
> *
> About making them*




They look almost too pretty to eat. Almost... :eat2:


----------



## toni

EMH1701 said:


> A hotdish I made today.



Is that baby corn in the cheese? DO tell.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

toni said:


> Is that baby corn in the cheese? DO tell.



I zeroed in on that as well. That little baby corn makes the whole dish look even more delicious.


----------



## toni

D_A_Bunny said:


> I zeroed in on that as well. That little baby corn makes the whole dish look even more delicious.



Not really...I don't like eating babies lol

I like my corn full grown


----------



## CastingPearls

toni said:


> Not really...I don't like eating babies lol
> 
> I like my corn full grown


I run out of rep too damn quick. LOL


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Made burgers the other night.. 1/3 # ground sirloin, covered in sweet baby rays bbq sauce, smothered in melted american and cheddar cheese and topped with crispy maple flavored bacon.. on the side is potato wedges.. I cut up whole potatoes, tossed them in olive oil and some spicy spices and baked them until they got crispy.. and then some boring corn there in the back.. Feel free to pretend that's not even there.  

View attachment hamburger.jpg


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Hope this thread is open to homemade candies and desserts. I made some toffee tonight:

Butter Rum Vanilla Toffee (made from brown sugar)

Crisp and rich with a decadent and addictive buttery flavor enhanced by vanilla and dark rum.
 
Topped with sliced organic almonds. 

View attachment IMG_2407a.jpg


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Mmm.. Cheesesteak.. Chipped prime rib steak with melted american cheese!

With a side of home made Potato skins! :eat2: 

View attachment cheesesteak.jpg


View attachment potatoskinscooked2.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

BBW_Bunny said:


> Mmm.. Cheesesteak.. Chipped prime rib steak with melted american cheese!
> 
> With a side of home made Potato skins! :eat2:



*foodgasm* :smitten:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Sorry this photo is so crappy, but I didn't think to snap it until we'd cut into this and I used my camera phone - it's a Chicago style deep dish pizza from our local Price Chopper chain. They call it deep dish, but it is probably the closest thing to a Chicago stuffed pizza I've had outside of Chicago. The crust was crispy and thank goodness not thick, there was a layer of cheese, then pepperoni, and in true Chicago stuffed style, the sauce was on top. 

It was really a pretty great find.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ThatFatGirl said:


> Sorry this photo is so crappy, but I didn't think to snap it until we'd cut into this and I used my camera phone - it's a Chicago style deep dish pizza from our local Price Chopper chain. They call it deep dish, but it is probably the closest thing to a Chicago stuffed pizza I've had outside of Chicago. The crust was crispy and thank goodness not thick, there was a layer of cheese, then pepperoni, and in true Chicago stuffed style, the sauce was on top.
> 
> It was really a pretty great find.


I've never had pizza like that, but it looks amazing. I'm drooling. lol


----------



## JonesT

ThatFatGirl said:


> Sorry this photo is so crappy, but I didn't think to snap it until we'd cut into this and I used my camera phone - it's a Chicago style deep dish pizza from our local Price Chopper chain. They call it deep dish, but it is probably the closest thing to a Chicago stuffed pizza I've had outside of Chicago. The crust was crispy and thank goodness not thick, there was a layer of cheese, then pepperoni, and in true Chicago stuffed style, the sauce was on top.
> 
> It was really a pretty great find.



I am officially starving... :eat2:


----------



## Alicia33

ThatFatGirl said:


> Sorry this photo is so crappy, but I didn't think to snap it until we'd cut into this and I used my camera phone - it's a Chicago style deep dish pizza from our local Price Chopper chain. They call it deep dish, but it is probably the closest thing to a Chicago stuffed pizza I've had outside of Chicago. The crust was crispy and thank goodness not thick, there was a layer of cheese, then pepperoni, and in true Chicago stuffed style, the sauce was on top.
> 
> It was really a pretty great find.



That looks so deviously good!:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

ThatFatGirl said:


> Sorry this photo is so crappy, but I didn't think to snap it until we'd cut into this and I used my camera phone - it's a Chicago style deep dish pizza from our local Price Chopper chain. They call it deep dish, but it is probably the closest thing to a Chicago stuffed pizza I've had outside of Chicago. The crust was crispy and thank goodness not thick, there was a layer of cheese, then pepperoni, and in true Chicago stuffed style, the sauce was on top.
> 
> It was really a pretty great find.


There is a Price Chopper less than five miles from my house. Guess what we're eating tomorrow? LOL


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Pulled pork sandwich.. ranch red skinned potatoes and french cut green beans.. :eat2: 

View attachment pulledpork1.jpg


View attachment pulledpork.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

ThatFatGirl said:


> Sorry this photo is so crappy, but I didn't think to snap it until we'd cut into this and I used my camera phone - it's a Chicago style deep dish pizza from our local Price Chopper chain. They call it deep dish, but it is probably the closest thing to a Chicago stuffed pizza I've had outside of Chicago. The crust was crispy and thank goodness not thick, there was a layer of cheese, then pepperoni, and in true Chicago stuffed style, the sauce was on top.
> 
> It was really a pretty great find.



That makes me miss Chicago  I am SOOO getting some pizza when i go there again


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BBW_Bunny said:


> Pulled pork sandwich.. ranch red skinned potatoes and french cut green beans.. :eat2:



How do you make the potatoes "ranch"?


----------



## BBW_Bunny

You put ranch dressing on them before you cook them.


----------



## Magusz

BBW_Bunny said:


> Pulled pork sandwich.. ranch red skinned potatoes and french cut green beans.. :eat2:



That seems to be delicious!
I don't know why but everytime i see this topic i get hungry


----------



## Magusz

Well, in Brazil we have that delicious kind of sandwich. It name is "Acaraje". It is a spicy food, but it is delicious. It is stuffed with shrimps, "vatapa" and some vegetables


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Homemade buttermilk biscuits (served with whipped honey butter)

These have a crispy exterior and are soft, moist, and buttery on the inside.

They're excellent served with homemade jellies, fruit butters, jams, marmalades or even naturally sweet nut butters such as macadamia nut butter. 

View attachment IMG_2425a.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920

Well dont they look just perfect. I can imagine them nice and warm with melted butter and strawberry preserves.



Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Homemade buttermilk biscuits (served with whipped honey butter)
> 
> These have a crispy exterior and are soft, moist, and buttery on the inside.
> 
> They're excellent served with homemade jellies, fruit butters, jams, marmalades or even naturally sweet nut butters such as macadamia nut butter.


----------



## shuefly pie

Artichoke Salad


----------



## shuefly pie

Sorry that is so big. I *thought* I resized it. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

shuefly pie said:


> Sorry that is so big. I *thought* I resized it. :blush:


Actually, the image is quite lovely from an aesthetic POV.


----------



## LovelyLiz

shuefly pie said:


> Sorry that is so big. I *thought* I resized it. :blush:



I love artichokes! And I agree with CP, pretty picture.  What's inside it?


----------



## shuefly pie

It's a mayonnaise. Scratch and served warm, but basically a mayonnaise made with white wine, meyer lemon juice, shallots, dijon and some minced hard cooked egg whites to finish.

That probably sounds gross, but it's a really delicious, classic French sauce for steamed artichokes.


----------



## one2one

shuefly pie said:


> It's a mayonnaise. Scratch and served warm, but basically a mayonnaise made with white wine, meyer lemon juice, shallots, dijon and some minced hard cooked egg whites to finish.
> 
> That probably sounds gross, but it's a really delicious, classic French sauce for steamed artichokes.



Oh, wow. Yum! It doesn't sound gross at all.


----------



## AmazingAmy

God dammit I need to start taking more pictures of my food for this thread. My camera is right next to where I eat, but I'm usually just so eager to tuck in that I tell myself "next time". Right, next meal - mum's homemade scones - are getting their portrait taken!


----------



## BBW_Bunny

I made a brownie cheesecake the other day.. So yumtastical! 

View attachment browniecheesecake-3.jpg


View attachment browniecheesecake-4.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920

You guys are killing me over here !!! Such wonderful looking food.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BBW_Bunny said:


> I made a brownie cheesecake the other day.. So yumtastical!




OMG- marry me? :smitten: :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly

everything looks so yummy, thank you everyone for taking the time to post such yumminess


----------



## AmazingAmy

BBW_Bunny said:


> I made a brownie cheesecake the other day.. So yumtastical!



GIVE IT TO ME.

Also, I failed on taking pictures of my scones. I had the scones, and the camera... but thought fuck it, I'm hungry.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AmazingAmy said:


> GIVE IT TO ME.
> 
> Also, I failed on taking pictures of my scones. I had the scones, and the camera... but thought fuck it, I'm hungry.



What a terrible time to be out of rep because this is definitely a rep worthy post


----------



## shuefly pie

Jambon and Gruyere Souffle


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

A buttery, fluffy, moist, and crispy-edged stack of homemade old-fashioned pancakes served with real and authentic maple syrup. 

View attachment pancakes.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I decided to try this new oatmeal that was quite good. Apparently, though, this is one serving. Who knew? LOL


----------



## prettyssbbw

:wubu:
Those pancakes look fabulous!! Yumyum:eat1:


Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> A buttery, fluffy, moist, and crispy-edged stack of homemade old-fashioned pancakes served with real and authentic maple syrup.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Tooth said:


> I decided to try this new oatmeal that was quite good. Apparently, though, this is one serving. Who knew? LOL



That looks so good, ST. It makes me crave cold days and brekkie under the covers.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

prettyssbbw said:


> :wubu:
> Those pancakes look fabulous!! Yumyum:eat1:



Thanks, prettyssbbw!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

*First photo:* Coming out of the oven - Tender, sweet, and buttery roasted sweet potato wedges and cubes with fresh cilantro, garam masala, sea salt, sweet and nutty fennel seeds, and fragrant whole cumin seeds.

This is the base for my sweet potato salad dish.

*Second Photo*: Sweet potato salad - Roasted sweet potatoes with sea salt, fennel seeds, cumin seeds, garam masala, cilantro, chopped celery, diced red onion, a mix of tangy tamarind chutney I made, and fresh Greek yogurt.

Hearty, creamy, and fragrant yellow curry with chicken, carrots, potatoes, bell peppers, white onions and rich coconut milk.

Served with jasmine rice cooked in coconut milk and a touch of sea salt and fennel seeds.

I'll be blogging about making the dinner at some point as I documented everything in photos. 

View attachment IMG_2478.jpg


View attachment IMG_2502.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Picked up some brownies tonight when I went to dinner with my niece.





No, I couldn't make the image smaller. Wouldn't do them justice. LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft

When I saw that you'd posted, I knew we were in for a sweet treat photo, and you did not disappoint!

Want.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Sweet Tooth said:


> Picked up some brownies tonight when I went to dinner with my niece.
> No, I couldn't make the image smaller. Wouldn't do them justice. LOL



OMFG. Can I give you my address? Look amazing!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

mcbeth said:


> OMFG. Can I give you my address? Look amazing!



LOL I make everyone come here if they want to be treated to goodies like that. But you're welcome to visit Detroit! 

The PB one was good, but nothing special. Needed more PB flavor. The mint one was divine. I know they make some of their own stuff [and they make 10 homemade soups there daily], and some is from a local bakery. Not sure if this was "imported" or not.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sweet Tooth said:


> Picked up some brownies tonight when I went to dinner with my niece. No, I couldn't make the image smaller. Wouldn't do them justice. LOL



OMGHACAASAHFCTABBMERRYCHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Fuzzy said:


> OMGHACAASAHFCTABBMERRYCHRISTMAS!!!



Right Fuzzy McFuzzerson, I got all excited that there was a new post on here. Now you have to take a pic of food and post it!


----------



## mszwebs

There's bacon, basil, parm, romano and mozz inside the burgers, along with a plethora of spices.

On top is fresh mozzarella, more basil, a few black olives and marinara sauce, on a toasted bun.

View attachment xgpix.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe

I didn't know where else to put this! LOL!

In the past month, my 35 year old refrigerator (yes - 35 YEARS! 1977 Harvest Gold Whirlpool!! LOL) blew the breakers THREE times! That's THREE refrigerators full of food gone to waste!! I can't complain, as we (me and my parents before me) certainly got our (their!) monies worth, right?

Today I had my new Armana Freezer on the bottom, every shelf in it adjustable frig delivered! So Excited! But I'm waiting til the weekend to go food shopping. I need to make sure it *was* the old frig and not something electrical because if I lose food again, I swear I'll cry! LOL!

Here she is - a beauty, ain't she? LOL. 

View attachment DSCN0541.JPG


View attachment DSCN0542.JPG


View attachment DSCN0543.JPG


----------



## FatAndProud

We should totally have a snazzy kitchen appliance (refrigerators, mixers, etc.) thread....unless there is one? I'd be interested in seeing peoples' kitchens


----------



## MisticalMisty

FatAndProud said:


> We should totally have a snazzy kitchen appliance (refrigerators, mixers, etc.) thread....unless there is one? I'd be interested in seeing peoples' kitchens



I don't think we do. We did have a what's inside your fridge/pantry thread though!


----------



## Fuzzy

Notice that while Mishe doesn't have much in the new fridge, she has her Diet Coke on Standby


----------



## SuperMishe

Fuzzy said:


> Notice that while Mishe doesn't have much in the new fridge, she has her Diet Coke on Standby



LOLOL - actually - that's my sisters! I'm a Diet Pepsi kinda girl! ;-)


----------



## HottiMegan

I finally got around to fulfilling my craving for spring rolls. I made them for dinner. They're really fat but super yummy. I lost count of how many I ate


----------



## sunnie1653

I've always wanted to try making spring rolls... Its the peanut sauce that gets me :wubu: .... Mind sharing how you make them??


----------



## HottiMegan

They're really simple:
romaine lettuce torn up to the size of the middle of the rice paper.
shredded carrots
tofu chopped into small sticks
shredded green onion
mint. (Iused 3 bunches of teeny organic mint last night)
cooked rice noodles
Rice paper wrappers

I usually put all the ingredients in bowls for easy assembly. then i use a big round tupperwear with about an inch of water in it. I soak 3-4 wrappers at a time. It only takes a minute or two at a time.
When the wrapper is pliable, i take it out the bowl and lay it on a plate with paper towels on it. I pat it dry with another paper towel on top. I put all the ingredients i want in the middle and roll it up like a burrito.

For the sauce, i do a simple sauce:
1/2 c coconut milk
1/2 c chunky peanut butter
1/2 c hoisen sauce
1T of crushed ginger.
MIx thoroughly. I sometime skip dipping the rolls and spoon this stuff into it.


----------



## Alicia33

Here is a Hawaiian Sunset cake I made today

Here is the recipe......

Hawaiian Sunset Cake Recipe

* 12-16 Servings
* Prep: 20 min. + chilling Bake: 25 min. + cooling

Ingredients

* 1 package (18-1/4 ounces) white or orange cake mix
* 1-1/2 cups milk
* 1 package (3.4 ounces) instant vanilla pudding mix
* 1 package (3 ounces) orange gelatin
* 4 eggs
* 1/2 cup canola oil
*

FILLING:
* 1 can (20 ounces) crushed pineapple, drained
* 2 cups sugar
* 1 package (10 ounces) flaked coconut
* 1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream
* 1 carton (8 ounces) frozen whipped topping, thawed
* Toasted coconut, optional

Directions

* In a large bowl, combine the first six ingredients; beat on low speed for 30 seconds. Beat on medium for 2 minutes.
* Pour into three greased and floured 9-in. round baking pans. Bake at 350° for 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pans to wire racks to cool completely.
* In a large bowl, combine the pineapple, sugar, coconut and sour cream. Reserve 1 cup; set aside. Place one cake on a serving plate; top with a third of the remaining pineapple mixture. Repeat layers twice.
* Fold whipped topping into the reserved pineapple mixture. Spread over top and sides of cake. Sprinkle with toasted coconut if desired. Refrigerate until 

View attachment 100_2755_picnik.jpg


View attachment 100_2763_picnik.jpg


View attachment 100_2762.JPG


----------



## Mishty

Alicia33 said:


> Here is a Hawaiian Sunset cake I made today



Oh em gee!
That looks *sooo* sinful and good! I'm looking for a cake to make for Easter Sunday, and I think I just found it! :eat2:


----------



## toni

Sunset cake is a total win! :bow:


----------



## bigsexy920

I want to eat that cake..... I may actually try to make one it looks that GOOD !!!


----------



## Alicia33

Thanks! This cake is super easy to make. It would be good for Easter. I always get requests for it at Christmas too:eat2:


----------



## prettyssbbw

Omg, Thanks so much Alicia my mom used to make this cake when i was a kid and it was delicious. i have been wondering how to find this cake recipe again but this is it! :bow::bow::eat2:


----------



## toni

bigsexy920 said:


> I want to eat that cake..... I may actually try to make one it looks that GOOD !!!



You better be giving me some of that!


----------



## vardon_grip

Alicia33 said:


> Here is a Hawaiian Sunset cake I made today



That cake looks great! Good job!


----------



## Fuzzy

The Super Seven?


----------



## toni

I must have that seven incher! Is it available now? How did I miss this?


----------



## bigsexy920

I was at BK yesterday and I didnt see it


----------



## SoVerySoft

7 incher?

Open mouthed gal?

Blow?

Is that for real?


----------



## Ash

Hahaha. This ad campaign is awesome. 

I mean, what girl wouldn't want something long, juicy, and FLAME-GRILLED?!


----------



## Rowan

From what I've read about the longer sandwiches and burgers at BK, they are only in Europe right now (I read about them on a food blog)...so if they've been brought here, probably in a very limited market and trying to see how they do before it's rolled out nationwide


----------



## AnnMarie

SoVerySoft said:


> 7 incher?
> 
> Open mouthed gal?
> 
> Blow?
> 
> Is that for real?





Ashley said:


> Hahaha. This ad campaign is awesome.
> 
> I mean, what girl wouldn't want something long, juicy, and FLAME-GRILLED?!




Agree, these are hysterical - and gee, I wonder if American's want a giant burger of yumminess??? NAHHHH.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Made mashed cauliflower and chicken breasts with a mushroom and mustard sauce. Was really good!


----------



## NomadicFA

Ribs in a fantastic Mexican Chipotle sauce - OoccH!!
Serious munchies!!  

View attachment ribs & jackets.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

NomadicFA said:


> Ribs in a fantastic Mexican Chipotle sauce - OoccH!!
> Serious munchies!!



WOW! That looks delicious! I want that dinner!!!


----------



## bigsexy920

That look yummie Nomad


----------



## NomadicFA

Followed by soft and sensual Butt Cake!! 

View attachment butt cake.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

More cake!

Red Velvet Cake on a stick.











Had a few friends over for dinner and board games a few weeks ago and I wanted to make something fun and different. I made some red velvet cake and then put it in my stand mixer to crumble it up. Next, I mixed in some home made cream cheese frosting to bind all the crumbs. After measuring out the potions and rolling them into balls, I stuck them with skewers and popped them into the fridge to firm up. While that was happening, I melted some white chocolate and then dipped the cake balls to coat. They were very decadent. The inside was extremely rich, creamy (almost mousse-like) and sweet.


----------



## bella929

:eat2:

Grilled patty melt with sauteed mushrooms and onions and cheese! 
My mouth waters just seeing it again xD


----------



## Fuzzy

Unfortunately, the print ad is from 2009. 



Fuzzy said:


> The Super Seven?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

NomadicFA said:


> Followed by soft and sensual Butt Cake!!



Do you mean bundt cake by any chance?!?! LOLOL.


----------



## Jes

NomadicFA said:


> Followed by soft and sensual Butt Cake!!



baby, do you have a sweet-n-low dispenser on your table at home?


----------



## Jes

vardon_grip said:


> More cake!
> 
> Red Velvet Cake on a stick.
> 
> .



Dying.

*thud*
Dead.


----------



## NomadicFA

Sorry Jes, I didn't mean to offend...lol I should have cropped it better, some FA's are just so thoughtless!!!

Dan xx


----------



## CastingPearls

vardon_grip said:


> More cake!
> 
> Red Velvet Cake on a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a few friends over for dinner and board games a few weeks ago and I wanted to make something fun and different. I made some red velvet cake and then put it in my stand mixer to crumble it up. Next, I mixed in some home made cream cheese frosting to bind all the crumbs. After measuring out the potions and rolling them into balls, I stuck them with skewers and popped them into the fridge to firm up. While that was happening, I melted some white chocolate and then dipped the cake balls to coat. They were very decadent. The inside was extremely rich, creamy (almost mousse-like) and sweet.


You know you're killing me, right? WANT!

(And YES I deliberately reposted the pics.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

NomadicFA said:


> Sorry Jes, I didn't mean to offend...lol I should have cropped it better, some FA's are just so thoughtless!!!
> 
> Dan xx



You didn't offend, Dan, Jes is just being silly.  This is the "Everyday Pics" thread for food you made at home. That's why she's teasing you - she thinks that's likely a restaurant cake rather than one you made at home given the surroundings.  There's another thread here on the foodie board for food you get eating out - can't remember what it's called, but I'll try to find it for you and edit this post.

Edit: Found the thread here. 

Not a big deal at all. You're new and didn't know.  Old-timers put things in the wrong threads, too, sometimes just because we're being lazy.


----------



## vardon_grip

bella929 said:


> :eat2:
> 
> Grilled patty melt with sauteed mushrooms and onions and cheese!
> My mouth waters just seeing it again xD



I LOVE patty melts! This one looks great.


----------



## Jes

NomadicFA said:


> Sorry Jes, I didn't mean to offend...lol I should have cropped it better, some FA's are just so thoughtless!!!
> 
> Dan xx


Don't be silly--it's not about offending, it's about me wondering if those are restaurant pics (probably) or homemade food pix (probably not). Wrong thread, maybe? And you're a person first, not an FA!

ps: I've never even heard of velvet cake pops. This is all a whole new world to me. Is Dims supposed to make you fatter? How'd you stick the skewers in ... is that a flower-arranging thing, Vardon?


----------



## NomadicFA

mcbeth said:


> WOW! That looks delicious! I want that dinner!!!



Thanks, I'm sure I would love to cook it and serve it to you. :happy:


----------



## NomadicFA

bigsexy920 said:


> That look yummie Nomad



Auh thanks, I know I'd love to prepare, cook and serve it to you..... :wubu:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

NomadicFA said:


> Thanks, I'm sure I would love to cook it and serve it to you. :happy:





NomadicFA said:


> Auh thanks, I know I'd love to prepare, cook and serve it to you..... :wubu:



How many of us can you fit at your table?? I want in on the action! LOL


----------



## NomadicFA

Jes said:


> Don't be silly--it's not about offending, it's about me wondering if those are restaurant pics (probably) or homemade food pix (probably not). Wrong thread, maybe? And you're a person first, not an FA!
> 
> ps: I've never even heard of velvet cake pops. This is all a whole new world to me. Is Dims supposed to make you fatter? How'd you stick the skewers in ... is that a flower-arranging thing, Vardon?



I wasn't being serious, I've looked at that pic many times and never noticed the pink packets. I only had eyes for the pattern in the cake and the thoughts it provokes in my mind, and yes it is a restaurant purchase. However the ribs were all my own work, everything from scratch. I didn't include the most important accompaniment, in fact I posted the wrong pic, this is the one I meant to post.

I accept the wrong thread thing for the cake. 

View attachment chipotle ribs & jackets.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

All of your pics have been mouth-watering Dan. :smitten:


----------



## Jes

NomadicFA said:


> However the ribs were all my own work, everything from scratch. .



I would eat the shit out of that!


----------



## mossystate

NomadicFA said:


> However the ribs were all my own work, everything from scratch..



The ribs look great!...but I can tell you are English by the state of the broccoli.


----------



## NomadicFA

Ginny, it looks like I'm going to need my hand holding for a good couple of years yet!!!..lol
You are such a sweetie.

Dan xx


----------



## NomadicFA

Sweet Tooth said:


> How many of us can you fit at your table?? I want in on the action! LOL



It's a big table and I think I'm welcoming a familiar face. Hello Sweet Tooth, come and be seated. :happy:


----------



## NomadicFA

mossystate said:


> The ribs look great!...but I can tell you are English by the state of the broccoli.



Thanks, there's something to learn here, please elaborate a little. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> Made mashed cauliflower and chicken breasts with a mushroom and mustard sauce. Was really good!





NomadicFA said:


> Ribs in a fantastic Mexican Chipotle sauce - OoccH!!
> Serious munchies!!






vardon_grip said:


> More cake!
> 
> Red Velvet Cake on a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a few friends over for dinner and board games a few weeks ago and I wanted to make something fun and different. I made some red velvet cake and then put it in my stand mixer to crumble it up. Next, I mixed in some home made cream cheese frosting to bind all the crumbs. After measuring out the potions and rolling them into balls, I stuck them with skewers and popped them into the fridge to firm up. While that was happening, I melted some white chocolate and then dipped the cake balls to coat. They were very decadent. The inside was extremely rich, creamy (almost mousse-like) and sweet.



I want to marry all of you....at one time :wubu:


----------



## EMH1701

I added some food coloring into a glass of Guinness.

Wanting to buy a better camera for macro photography very badly, but all I have is a Canon PowerShot.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made Moo Shu Shrimp & veggies for dinner tonight with (store bought) veggie potstickers. In the end everything was pretty much drowned in the delicious joy that is Hoisin sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy

ThatFatGirl said:


> I made Moo Shu Shrimp & veggies for dinner tonight with (store bought) veggie potstickers. In the end everything was pretty much drowned in the delicious joy that is Hoisin sauce.



I've had rice paper with Moo Shu, but that wrap looks like a whole wheat tortilla.


----------



## Blackjack

I hate corned beef. I hate cabbage. But this looks pretty damn good.







(ETA: Sorry if it's huge, didn't resize properly but tried to fix it)


----------



## smithnwesson

Jigen keeps me thinking Italian, so we decided to have a little fuckin' ziti tonight.

Homemade marinara sauce (plus Italian sausage, portabella &#8216;srooms, fresh basil, and Parmigiano Reggiano). I also pored a little of the wine into it, as well as into myself. The salad isn't shown.











:eat2: -Jim


----------



## penguin

My daughter asked me to make cupcakes today, so we of course made them rainbow. Again  She then asked me to make rainbow icing, which I'd never done before. I couldn't find my piping tube thing, so I tried to make my own out of a ziploc bag...but it broke. I've never had luck doing it that way. So while the icing isn't as pretty as it'd normally be, they're still pretty great. She also insisted on having sprinkles on them, and that last photo is my favourite for sure. It's a standard vanilla cupcake recipe with buttercream icing. YUM.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Fuzzy said:


> I've had rice paper with Moo Shu, but that wrap looks like a whole wheat tortilla.



Yeah... this was my first homemade Moo Shu and I haven't ordered it from a Chinese restaurant since college which was kind of a long time ago. I'm pretty sure I remember it being in a smaller, softer flour tortilla then, but I could be wrong. Rice paper would've been better. 

Next time!


----------



## LovelyLiz

penguin said:


> My daughter asked me to make cupcakes today, so we of course made them rainbow. Again  She then asked me to make rainbow icing, which I'd never done before. I couldn't find my piping tube thing, so I tried to make my own out of a ziploc bag...but it broke. I've never had luck doing it that way. So while the icing isn't as pretty as it'd normally be, they're still pretty great. She also insisted on having sprinkles on them, and that last photo is my favourite for sure. It's a standard vanilla cupcake recipe with buttercream icing. YUM.



Okay, I am absolutely 4 years old when it comes to food. And these cupcakes please the inner 4-year old in me very much! I want to eat them and join the circus. Love the colors!


----------



## Jes

great photos everyone.


----------



## penguin

mcbeth said:


> Okay, I am absolutely 4 years old when it comes to food. And these cupcakes please the inner 4-year old in me very much! I want to eat them and join the circus. Love the colors!



These turned out a lot brighter than the last batch I made, which makes me extra happy. And they're just so delicious. I had three last night but made myself stop.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Got Pizza for the Hubs for his birthday....

It was really, really good and makes me want to get on a plane!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

penguin said:


> These turned out a lot brighter than the last batch I made, which makes me extra happy. And they're just so delicious. I had three last night but made myself stop.



How did you get the frosting to turn "rainbow"?


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How did you get the frosting to turn "rainbow"?



I used ziploc bag for a piping bag and layered the icing in that. Just dropped a few spoonfulls of each in there and then squeezed some out onto a plate to get them coming out properly. It would have been better if my bag hadn't split, but now I know how easy it is to do, I'll be doing it again.


----------



## mpls_girl26

MisticalMisty said:


> Got Pizza for the Hubs for his birthday....
> 
> It was really, really good and makes me want to get on a plane!



Oh man - I love Lou Malnati's!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

ThatFatGirl said:


> Yeah... this was my first homemade Moo Shu and I haven't ordered it from a Chinese restaurant since college which was kind of a long time ago. I'm pretty sure I remember it being in a smaller, softer flour tortilla then, but I could be wrong. Rice paper would've been better.
> 
> Next time!



No, even with softened rice paper, its like eating a wet paper towel. I was just curious whether its was preferable using a tort.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Vanilla buttermilk pie with a flaky crust made with vanilla bean seeds for extra vanilla goodness.

The consistency of the pie filling is similar to a light cheesecake. Sweet, buttery, smooth, silky, and infused with lots of vanilla. I also added almond flour to the batter for a depth to the flavor profile.

This pie takes about an hour to bake. 

View attachment IMG_2555A.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Vanilla buttermilk pie with a flaky crust made with vanilla bean seeds for extra vanilla goodness.
> 
> The consistency of the pie filling is similar to a light cheesecake. Sweet, buttery, smooth, silky, and infused with lots of vanilla. I also added almond flour to the batter for a depth to the flavor profile.
> 
> This pie takes about an hour to bake.



The sign of a truely beloved tasty pie.. is when there are two of them. :smitten:






PostRecipePlsThx


----------



## AnnMarie

Just to be clear, the everyday food pics thread is just that - EVERYDAY food - restaurant, home made, take out, etc. Just so long as it's food that you are having/enjoying and not pics from online, etc. 

Here is the original post from thread one, which I started, so we had someplace to post everything from our pasta to a sandwich to a great slice of pizza, etc. 

Yay food! 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=260887&postcount=1


----------



## Ruby Ripples

All these lovely pics in just a few days, I feel so spoiled!! I love the look of that corned beef ..thing! And the pie, and the rainbow cakes, everything! I can even reciprocate today! I have a photo of my birthday cake from two weeks ago, which my lovely niece baked for me. A Victoria sponge, stuffed full of whipped fresh cream and home made raspberry jam, heaven!  The edge of the cake had that lovely sugary, home made almost "crust" that shop bought cakes never ever have. No chance of hiding your age in my family... 

View attachment birthday.jpg


----------



## mossystate

Ruby Ripples said:


> All these lovely pics in just a few days, I feel so spoiled!! I love the look of that corned beef ..thing! And the pie, and the rainbow cakes, everything! I can even reciprocate today! I have a photo of my birthday cake from two weeks ago, which my lovely niece baked for me. A Victoria sponge, stuffed full of whipped fresh cream and home made raspberry jam, heaven!  The edge of the cake had that lovely sugary, home made almost "crust" that shop bought cakes never ever have. No chance of hiding your age in my family...



The crust was created from the heat of all those candles!! 

Looks delicious...and...HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOOBY.


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> Just to be clear, the everyday food pics thread is just that - EVERYDAY food - restaurant, home made, take out, etc. Just so long as it's food that you are having/enjoying and not pics from online, etc.
> 
> Here is the original post from thread one, which I started, so we had someplace to post everything from our pasta to a sandwich to a great slice of pizza, etc.
> 
> Yay food!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=260887&postcount=1



True, and we're not really sticklers here on the Foodee board. But there is a restaurant meal pics thread and a food porn thread, for those who like to categorize their food pics


----------



## liz (di-va)

MisticalMisty said:


> Got Pizza for the Hubs for his birthday....
> It was really, really good and makes me want to get on a plane!



So glad it was good! Lou Malnati's really is the best. Love it.


----------



## toni

Ruby Ripples said:


> All these lovely pics in just a few days, I feel so spoiled!! I love the look of that corned beef ..thing! And the pie, and the rainbow cakes, everything! I can even reciprocate today! I have a photo of my birthday cake from two weeks ago, which my lovely niece baked for me. A Victoria sponge, stuffed full of whipped fresh cream and home made raspberry jam, heaven!  The edge of the cake had that lovely sugary, home made almost "crust" that shop bought cakes never ever have. No chance of hiding your age in my family...



Omg that whipped cream looks amazing!

Happy birthday!


----------



## MLadyJ

Ruby..that cakes looks wonderful..any chance of getting the recipe??


----------



## Ruby Ripples

mossystate said:


> The crust was created from the heat of all those candles!!
> 
> Looks delicious...and...HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROOOBY.



Haha, well you'd know all about that then  And thanks! 



toni said:


> Omg that whipped cream looks amazing!
> 
> Happy birthday!



It was lovely, she knows how much I am a whipped cream fiend, so put extra in. Thanks! 



MLadyJ said:


> Ruby..that cakes looks wonderful..any chance of getting the recipe??



Yes of course. It's just a good old traditional Victoria Sponge. The recipe my niece uses is from my sister's Delia Smith book I think, I'll find out and get the recipe posted in the next day or two.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Tonight we had ham steak cooked in pineapple juice w/pineapple chunks, German mustard, rice pilaf, and seasoned roasted veggies.


----------



## MisticalMisty

that looks really yummy Laura...did you make the pilaf from scratch?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

MisticalMisty said:


> that looks really yummy Laura...did you make the pilaf from scratch?



Thanks! It was.  The pilaf's from a box. This happened to be the Far East brand which was on sale recently, but I usually pick up the $1 grocery brand version. It's good, easy to make and no MSG.

I still don't _love_ cooking, so my meals are usually pretty easy.. maybe one thing made from scratch, but the rest of the meal's likely either something I can throw in the oven with little prep, frozen or from a box or can.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Spicy homemade edamame hummus with slices of celery, baby carrots, and fresh red bell pepper strips.

In the edamame hummus: edamame, tahini, cumin seeds, garam masala, fennel seeds, green onions, Italian parsley, olive oil, fresh garlic cloves, spring water, lemon zest, lemon juice, and sea salt. 

Topped it in a bowl with cayenne pepper, black sesame seeds, and a bit more olive oil. 

View attachment edamhummus2a.jpg


View attachment edamhummusA.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Spicy homemade edamame hummus with slices of celery, baby carrots, and fresh red bell pepper strips.




I love hummus, but I've never had edamame hummus! Looks really good--I'll have to try making this!


----------



## Blackjack

Baked this today. I'm really proud of it.







S'more bites!


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> Baked this today. I'm really proud of it.
> 
> S'more bites!



Oh my. That looks heavenly. We don't have Graham crackers here, and I'm yet to find something similar, so I haven't been able to have proper s'mores in years


----------



## SoVerySoft

Blackjack said:


> Baked this today. I'm really proud of it....S'more bites!



Is it wrong to want to eat just the toasty marshmallow off the top of that? I'd leave some for others, I promise.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks! It was.  The pilaf's from a box. This happened to be the Far East brand which was on sale recently, but I usually pick up the $1 grocery brand version. It's good, easy to make and no MSG.
> 
> I still don't _love_ cooking, so my meals are usually pretty easy.. maybe one thing made from scratch, but the rest of the meal's likely either something I can throw in the oven with little prep, frozen or from a box or can.



This is the way I tend to cook, as well.



Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Spicy homemade edamame hummus with slices of celery, baby carrots, and fresh red bell pepper strips.
> 
> In the edamame hummus: edamame, tahini, cumin seeds, garam masala, fennel seeds, green onions, Italian parsley, olive oil, fresh garlic cloves, spring water, lemon zest, lemon juice, and sea salt.
> 
> Topped it in a bowl with cayenne pepper, black sesame seeds, and a bit more olive oil.



How did you learn to cook this way?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Foodie pics from my recent NYC trip. 

*Friday lunch was at...*





The pastrami and corned beef sandwich was good, but not exceptional. 
*
Dessert, however... (strawberry shortcake cheesecake!):*





*Dinner Saturday was at...*





*Though it was a nice sit-down restaurant, the menu was on the wall:*





*Amazing endive, feta, red onion salad deliciousness*





*The most amazing chicken parm I have EVER had. (breading was crispy, not rubbery.. it was exceptional)*


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Tonight's dinner: stuffed mushrooms with horseradish on the side, broccoli, mushroom risotto, and baked haddock with sun dried tomato pesto and sliced tomatoes, plus a bonus (or two) sprinkling of parmesan over everything.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I love hummus, but I've never had edamame hummus! Looks really good--I'll have to try making this!



Thanks! Here's my recipe for the edamame hummus. Decided to write a food blog entry on it and share what I did to make it


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How did you learn to cook this way?



Self-taught and a lot of passion for creating and inventing. I've always enjoyed cooking and baking and over the years, learning from family and others, and I opened myself up to experimenting with all sorts of stuff, especially because of my love for food. I figure what foodie doesn't want to be able to cook their favorites when they crave them?

I try out basic recipes for something and then I get very creative with it once I am comfortable, and eventually come up with my own recipes. I mark them down into notebooks I keep. Or sometimes, a random idea will pop into mind about some sort of food I'd like to create and I'll put together a tentative recipe from scratch, try it out, and see how it comes out. Trial and error, but always fun.

I cook and bake often each week, taking pictures and documenting, so I am always getting practice and experimenting. Other than that, I like to read and thumb through cookbooks, read stuff from food writers and other food bloggers, listen to many video podcasts on iTunes, and watch cooking shows. I find that it helps me to learn more about ingredients and how they work in recipes...

One thing I recommend is making a bucket list of foods/dishes/meals/snacks/desserts/drinks you'd like to prepare eventually, and make them goals so that you have culinary projects to do when you have time. Maybe try documenting them on a blog or something. 

I'd like to go further into professional food writing and eventually teach some cooking/baking workshops, so I am also preparing for that, too, through self-teaching.


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackjack said:


> Baked this today. I'm really proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S'more bites!



That looks so good, BJ!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 91805


Pink salmon with sumac, with parsnip and potato mash and brocolini.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 91805
> 
> 
> Pink salmon with sumac, with parsnip and potato mash and brocolini.:eat2::eat1:



Parsnip and postato mash sounds a lot like my Mother's mashed potatoes with rutabegas......oh my goodness it's good!


----------



## smithnwesson

Country ham with red-eye gravy, some scalloped taters (taters, heavy cream, butter, garlic, salt, and pepper), some frozen peas, and a Grands frozen biscuit. 

Might as well put that Zocor to work. . . 






(I think I wanna another drink of water. And I've got to go pee again. . .) 

- Jim


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jim,

OMG. That is all. 

*faint*


----------



## Tanuki

Today is the first day I have been able to eat a proper meal in about 2 weeks, I knew this thread would get my mouth watering hehehehe


----------



## smithnwesson

SoVerySoft said:


> Jim,
> 
> OMG. That is all.
> 
> *faint*


Hey Randi! Are you OK? Do we need to call 911? Do ya need some smelling salts? A sip of brandy? How about a Slurpee? 

Say sumptin', gal. 

 - Jim


----------



## SoVerySoft

smithnwesson said:


> Hey Randi! Are you OK? Do we need to call 911? Do ya need some smelling salts? A sip of brandy? How about a Slurpee?
> 
> Say sumptin', gal.
> 
> - Jim



hehe! I am not usually a ham fan - it has to be extraordinary, and country ham with red eye gravy qualifies. Plus I just have to have some of those potatoes.

And yes, I'd like a slurpee please. Love those. lol


----------



## smithnwesson

This ham *WAS* extraordinary. It was from Edwards Ham. They make the best ham, sausage, etc, that you'll ever eat. They're not cheap, but they cure their meats the old-fashioned way -- no compromises.

We just eat this kind of thing a couple of times a year, but it's enough to make a po' man wanna kill his kids.

Check them out here:

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...tp://virginiatraditions.com/holiday-hams.aspx

Glad that you've recovered. 

- Jim


----------



## SoVerySoft

They all look so good. Thanks for the link!

And yes, I've recovered for now. But it doesn't take much to give me the vapors 




smithnwesson said:


> This ham *WAS* extraordinary. It was from Edwards Ham. They make the best ham, sausage, etc, that you'll ever eat. They're not cheap, but they cure their meats the old-fashioned way -- no compromises.
> 
> We just eat this kind of thing a couple of times a year, but it's enough to make a po' man wanna kill his kids.
> 
> Check them out here:
> 
> http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...tp://virginiatraditions.com/holiday-hams.aspx
> 
> Glad that you've recovered.
> 
> - Jim


----------



## penguin

I'm getting better at this rainbow icing to go with my rainbow cupcakes  Though next time, I won't use so much blue.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dinner tonight..low carb yummi-ness!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made a tortellini soup tonight, substituting mini mushroom and cheese stuffed ravioli since I had them in the fridge already, reduced sodium chicken broth w/red wine, canned diced tomatoes, fresh mushrooms, red onion, a little bell pepper, garlic, frozen spinach, Italian spices, Parmesan cheese and salt and pepper. I was pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Micara

We're always joking at work about being "crap magnets" when we get bad phone calls. Well, the other day one of the girls had 2 particularly nasty ones which nearly left her in tears. So I made a special kitty litter cake to cheer her up! It's really just chocolate cake mixed with pudding topped with crushed vanilla cookies and melted tootsie rolls. Looks gross but it was a hit!


----------



## LovelyLiz

I already repped you...but I find your cakes disgusting and awesome, micara. 

So, when I was walking with my friend the other day (who is Chinese) she told me about these Chinese marbled tea eggs. It sounded super fun and delicious, so I made them. It takes 3 days the way she told me how to do it, so they finally got done this morning.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> I'm getting better at this rainbow icing to go with my rainbow cupcakes  Though next time, I won't use so much blue.



man those look SOOO yummy,me wants some!!:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mcbeth said:


> I already repped you...but I find your cakes disgusting and awesome, micara.
> 
> So, when I was walking with my friend the other day (who is Chinese) she told me about these Chinese marbled tea eggs. It sounded super fun and delicious, so I made them. It takes 3 days the way she told me how to do it, so they finally got done this morning.



What are those???


----------



## LovelyLiz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What are those???



They're Chinese tea eggs. The picture is of them after I have taken the peels off.

First I boiled them most of the way, then cracked the shells just a little to make cracks, then put them in water with soy sauce, star anise, salt, tea bags, and cinnamon. Left them in that for 3 days (on the stove, but with it off most of the time) boiling it again at some point each day.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mcbeth said:


> They're Chinese tea eggs. The picture is of them after I have taken the peels off.
> 
> First I boiled them most of the way, then cracked the shells just a little to make cracks, then put them in water with soy sauce, star anise, salt, tea bags, and cinnamon. Left them in that for 3 days (on the stove, but with it off most of the time) boiling it again at some point each day.



When I first read that you kept them on the stove for three days I was very curious about it. When I read the article that you referenced it states that after the second boiling process that they are steeped for a couple of days in the refrigerator. I guess my question is about the safety of eating an egg that hadn't been refrigerated for so long and was actually kept in a warm environment.

I'm not stating this in a negative way at all, more of a concerned way.


----------



## EMH1701




----------



## BigBeautifulMe

D_A_Bunny said:


> When I first read that you kept them on the stove for three days I was very curious about it. When I read the article that you referenced it states that after the second boiling process that they are steeped for a couple of days in the refrigerator. I guess my question is about the safety of eating an egg that hadn't been refrigerated for so long and was actually kept in a warm environment.
> 
> I'm not stating this in a negative way at all, more of a concerned way.



Most other countries in the world don't refrigerate their eggs. We're one of very few that does. Unrefrigerated eggs are safe for at least several days... and that's uncooked. I'd think already-boiled they'd be even safer.


----------



## one2one

mcbeth said:


> I already repped you...but I find your cakes disgusting and awesome, micara.
> 
> So, when I was walking with my friend the other day (who is Chinese) she told me about these Chinese marbled tea eggs. It sounded super fun and delicious, so I made them. It takes 3 days the way she told me how to do it, so they finally got done this morning.



Very nice! I'm impressed. I don't have the patience for anything that would take three days. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Most other countries in the world don't refrigerate their eggs. We're one of very few that does. Unrefrigerated eggs are safe for at least several days... and that's uncooked. I'd think already-boiled they'd be even safer.


The reason why we refrigerator our eggs is because we have to. By US law, eggs sold to consumers must be washed while processing which removes a protective cuticle that would normally allow them to be unrefrigerated.

I saw it on a cooking show. Probably Alton Brown's.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ah, I didn't know that. Iiiiiinteresting.


----------



## LovelyLiz

D_A_Bunny said:


> When I first read that you kept them on the stove for three days I was very curious about it. When I read the article that you referenced it states that after the second boiling process that they are steeped for a couple of days in the refrigerator. I guess my question is about the safety of eating an egg that hadn't been refrigerated for so long and was actually kept in a warm environment.
> 
> I'm not stating this in a negative way at all, more of a concerned way.



The reason my friend told me about it in the first place was because I told her how I'd boiled some eggs but had to throw them out because I forgot to take them out and left them in there all day, and I was concerned about the bacteria in a warm environment. She told me they would have been fine, and then shared this recipe. She eats them all the time, and has served them to lots of other people, and no one has gotten sick from it. Maybe the high amount of salt also helps with this? I dunno. Anyway, I understand if people would choose not to do it out of concern for food safety.


----------



## Fuzzy

You're going to post this peice of food porn and not tell us how to make it? 



EMH1701 said:


>


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mcbeth said:


> The reason my friend told me about it in the first place was because I told her how I'd boiled some eggs but had to throw them out because I forgot to take them out and left them in there all day, and I was concerned about the bacteria in a warm environment. She told me they would have been fine, and then shared this recipe. She eats them all the time, and has served them to lots of other people, and no one has gotten sick from it. Maybe the high amount of salt also helps with this? I dunno. Anyway, I understand if people would choose not to do it out of concern for food safety.



Salt is used a lot as a preservative. I myself wouldn't make these because I am too lazy. Growing up, my Mother would keep the colored Easter eggs out on the table for days. We never died, but I don't think I could do it because I am always afraid of the food going bad. 

They are definitely pretty. Do they taste good?


----------



## LovelyLiz

D_A_Bunny said:


> Salt is used a lot as a preservative. I myself wouldn't make these because I am too lazy. Growing up, my Mother would keep the colored Easter eggs out on the table for days. We never died, but I don't think I could do it because I am always afraid of the food going bad.
> 
> They are definitely pretty. Do they taste good?



They do! I am eating one right now, in fact. It's a nice blend between the natural egg flavor, and the flavor from all the spices.


----------



## smithnwesson

The GF went to visit her mama, so the dog and I had to make do.

A pan-seared 1.5"-thick prime aged rib eye. An ear of roast corn and some spanakoriso (A Greek dish of spinach, rice, garlic, onions, tomato paste, and fresh dill cooked in olive oil).

A little cab to wash it down. . . we ate it all. (Where DID I put that Zocor bottle? )






The steak came our local butcher shop, The Belmont Butchery. Look around on her WWW site a little and drool. . .

- Jim


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mcbeth said:


> They're Chinese tea eggs. The picture is of them after I have taken the peels off.
> 
> First I boiled them most of the way, then cracked the shells just a little to make cracks, then put them in water with soy sauce, star anise, salt, tea bags, and cinnamon. Left them in that for 3 days (on the stove, but with it off most of the time) boiling it again at some point each day.



Oh wow....duh but I didn't realize they were actual eggs when I saw your first pic  but thought they were some kind of candy maybe? (Channeling easter candy in the shape of eggs- 'tis the season)

Thanks for this explanation- I like learning new things about food


----------



## DitzyBrunette

penguin said:


> I'm getting better at this rainbow icing to go with my rainbow cupcakes  Though next time, I won't use so much blue.



Sooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## smithnwesson

You should be careful with eggs. They can be infected with Salmonella bacteria. Apparently, up until recently, chickens were sometimes infected but not the eggs.

Here's what the CDC recommends:

http://www.cdc.gov/Features/SalmonellaEggs/

For old people, infants, and people with impaired immune systems, a Salmonella infection can be life-threatening. I suspect we got it last year from homemade mayonnaise. It didn't involve anyone taking a 'dirt nap', but it wasn't fun. We stopped making our own mayonnaise (raw eggs). 

Don't mean to rain on ya'll's parade. Jes' sayin'.

- Jim


----------



## penguin

I made fudge yesterday. It is _amazing_, the best I've made in ages. That soft fudge stuff isn't real fudge to me. This is the real deal.


----------



## liz (di-va)

penguin said:


> I made fudge yesterday. It is _amazing_, the best I've made in ages. That soft fudge stuff isn't real fudge to me. This is the real deal.


how's that kind made?


----------



## penguin

liz (di-va) said:


> how's that kind made?



Fudge

1 1/2 c Milk
4 oz Unsweetened chocolate (sqs)
4 c Sugar
3 tb corn syrup (I use golden syrup because we don't have corn syrup here)
1/4 ts Salt
3 tb Butter or margarine
1 1/2 ts Vanilla

- Combine milk and chocolate in medium-size heavy saucepan; cook over low heat until chocolate is melted. Add sugar, corn syrup and salt and cook, stirring constantly, to boiling. 
- Cook, without stirring to 234F on a candy thermometer. (A teaspoonful of syrup will form a soft ball when dropped into cold water.) 
- Remove from heat at once. Add vanilla and butter or margarine, but do not stir in. 
- Cool mixture in pan to 110F, or until lukewarm; beat with wooden spoon until mixture thickens and begins to lose its gloss. (This will take about 15 minutes.) 
- Spread in a buttered 8x8x2" pan. Let stand until set and cool; cut into squares. Makes about 2 pounds

I don't have a candy thermometer, so it's guesswork for me. It usually takes around ten minutes to get to the soft ball stage (though that does depend on how hot the stove is), and I let it sit for about 15 minutes before beating it, and I use an electric mixer. It's SO much easier.


----------



## Duchess of York

Umm, yeah. Can I get two of those steaks, medium rare, and at least 4 ears of that corn, please? :smitten: :eat2: 



smithnwesson said:


> The GF went to visit her mama, so the dog and I had to make do.
> 
> A pan-seared 1.5"-thick prime aged rib eye. An ear of roast corn and some spanakoriso (A Greek dish of spinach, rice, garlic, onions, tomato paste, and fresh dill cooked in olive oil).
> 
> A little cab to wash it down. . . we ate it all. (Where DID I put that Zocor bottle? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steak came our local butcher shop, The Belmont Butchery. Look around on her WWW site a little and drool. . .
> 
> - Jim


----------



## Duchess of York

Misty? Mind if I come over next time you make this, please? Those mushrooms (in the sauce and stuffed) look YUM!:eat2:



MisticalMisty said:


> Dinner tonight..low carb yummi-ness!


----------



## CaseyGetsBig

I love mushrooms! That whole dish looks heavenly!!! :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Duchess of York said:


> Misty? Mind if I come over next time you make this, please? Those mushrooms (in the sauce and stuffed) look YUM!:eat2:





CaseyGetsBig said:


> I love mushrooms! That whole dish looks heavenly!!! :eat1:



I don't mind! Thanks Casey. It was yummy!


----------



## penguin

My daughter asked me to bake a rectangular rainbow cake with blue icing (cream cheese, in this instance). Verdict? DELICIOUS.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your rainbow cake rules! It looks like tie dye


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Your rainbow cake rules! It looks like tie dye



thanks! I do love how they turn out


----------



## penguin

I went to dinner at a friend's place, and they made seafood paella. Crabs, mussels, some type of fish, cuttlefish, prawns. OMG.


----------



## smithnwesson

OMFG, penguin. It's time to go to bed now (I work nights) and I'm now starving. Thanks a hell of a lot.

Great photos!

- Jim


----------



## penguin

I do what I can!


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I went to dinner at a friend's place, and they made seafood paella. Crabs, mussels, some type of fish, cuttlefish, prawns. OMG.


I never saw paella look quite like that. Is that rice or something else? 

Either way, it looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I never saw paella look quite like that. Is that rice or something else?
> 
> Either way, it looks absolutely delicious.



It's rice, and it was special paella rice that cost $20 for 1kg. It was soooooo good.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I made Nutella marbled cupcakes with Nutella icing--Not too shabby! And they were in Disney princess cupcake liners :happy: 

View attachment Marbled.jpg


View attachment Frosting.jpg


View attachment Cupcake.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I made Nutella marbled cupcakes with Nutella icing--Not too shabby! And they were in Disney princess cupcake liners :happy:



I still have never had nutella. I'll have to try it someday.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Jon Blaze said:


> I still have never had nutella. I'll have to try it someday.



Nooo! Don't do it! You'll become addicted and then there will be no hope to ever stop eating it! Haha


----------



## MisticalMisty

Much better than Sonics! lol


----------



## bigsexy920

heaven on a bun... Hot Dogs are my favorite !!





MisticalMisty said:


> Much better than Sonics! lol


----------



## penguin

I made coconut ice for my flatmate tonight, as it's his favourite sweet treat. It's a bit too sweet for me, but he's in heaven.


----------



## Mishty

penguin said:


> I made coconut ice for my flatmate tonight, as it's his favourite sweet treat. It's a bit too sweet for me, but he's in heaven.



What the heck is this?
Y U M! It's so lovely! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Mishty said:


> What the heck is this?
> Y U M! It's so lovely! :eat2:



Click her link, there's a recipe  I winder why it's called "ice". Also wonder why add the red food coloring (to me it has a taste). And I wonder if "copha" is available around here. Yup, I thought it looked yummy too so I checked it out!


----------



## HottiMegan

SoVerySoft said:


> Click her link, there's a recipe  I winder why it's called "ice". Also wonder why add the red food coloring (to me it has a taste). And I wonder if "copha" is available around here. Yup, I thought it looked yummy too so I checked it out!



this place is in Ohio and sells it for $6 a pack..
http://www.simplyoz.com/products/au...__groceries__beverages/cooking_supplies/copha


----------



## CastingPearls

You can also find that product in many bodegas. My Puerto Rican friends never dyed it pink but I've had it and it's very sweet but divine.
There are also a lot of Caribbean islands where that candy/treat is made in one form or another.


----------



## penguin

Mishty said:


> What the heck is this?
> Y U M! It's so lovely! :eat2:



It's a deliciously sweet treat. Very common to see sold at school fetes along with toffees and fudges.



SoVerySoft said:


> Click her link, there's a recipe  I winder why it's called "ice". Also wonder why add the red food coloring (to me it has a taste). And I wonder if "copha" is available around here. Yup, I thought it looked yummy too so I checked it out!



I have no idea about the name, but I guess the colouring is to make it pretty.


----------



## milfy

I've been taking photos of my husbands cooking for a few months now so want to show you a collection of stuff he has made for me.

Im quite a lucky girl as he cooks me something special most nights of the week and likes to do all the presentation stuff (he has cooking rings and other implements!!) everything i have has to be round now, becoming a bit of an obsession for him, but it keeps him busy and keeps my tummy full!!

I cant be bothered to upload to photobucket and link them so I will have to post 5 per post - ill save some for tomorrow!

1. Sausages with grilled red pepper and tomatos and a side of potatos and rocket with honey and mustard dressing
2.Grilled mackeral with new potatos, rocket and radish salad with balsamic glaze
3.stuffed chicken with mushroom, garlic and courgette with creamy pasta
4.Crushed potato salad with poached egg on top - the orange sticks are butternut squash wrapped in parma ham with obligatory balsamic glaze
5.seared tuna steak on bed of egg fried rice with shreaded carrot and onion salad and soy sauce dressing


I love my husband!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Penguin - Thanks for this blast from the past! My mum ALWAYS made coconut ice for our school fetes, forty years ago now! I even got her to make some for my son's primary school Christmas fetes. I love coconut ice and my mum's was also always pink and white like yours .


----------



## penguin

Ruby Ripples said:


> Penguin - Thanks for this blast from the past! My mum ALWAYS made coconut ice for our school fetes, forty years ago now! I even got her to make some for my son's primary school Christmas fetes. I love coconut ice and my mum's was also always pink and white like yours .



I've never seen it any other colour combination! It's such a school fete staple, but my flatmate loves it


----------



## vardon_grip

Bite-sized corn dogs











I made this appetizer for a friends shindig a couple of weeks ago*. Everyone loves corn dogs, right? I cut all-beef hot dogs into bite size pieces and dipped them in an ortega chile corn bread batter. Putting them on a long skewer made them easy to deep-fry, easier to handle and made a nice presentation. Obviously, you can't have those spicy puppies dry, right? To accompany the corn dogs I made a honey, dijon mustard, garlic aioli dipping sauce. The happy ending...? Pepper jack cheese all melted and gooey in the center. God Bless America.









*Not this actual batch. The original batch for the party was devoured almost immediately. These little beauties were mine, all mine to enjoy after the pix were taken


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pics from my fun in Chicago 




Seafood Paella at Iberico





A whole pastrami sandwich from Manny's. I finished it, but holy crap. lol





Puerto Rican cuisne at a place near Humboldt park. Codfish stew and rice.





I had chicken, rice, and we both had passion fruit juice to drink.





Chicago Hot Dog. Always required. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

A Chicago Hot dog, curly fries, and a "Milwaukee" Dog (Bratwurst, sauerkraut and spicy brown mustard).






My father making Mofongo (Seasoned and mashed plantains which the shape allows it to be stuffed) with chicharones and chicken broth.






Finished Product.





Our dinner that night. Pico de gallo, broiled chuletas (A "Toasted" and seasoned porkchop; They are usually fried), mofongo, and a garlic glaze. (Mojito)


Last pic is a big ol' Chicago stuffed pizza lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Rep sent for that pastrami sammich!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jon, yer gonna get fat!

(everything looked amaaaaaaaazing!)


----------



## LovelyLiz

vardon_grip said:


> Bite-sized corn dogs



DANG! Those look delicious. I think I could probably eat 50.


----------



## CastingPearls

vardon_grip said:


> Bite-sized corn dogs
> 
> I made this appetizer for a friends shindig a couple of weeks ago*. Everyone loves corn dogs, right? I cut all-beef hot dogs into bite size pieces and dipped them in an ortega chile corn bread batter. Putting them on a long skewer made them easy to deep-fry, easier to handle and made a nice presentation. Obviously, you can't have those spicy puppies dry, right? To accompany the corn dogs I made a honey, dijon mustard, garlic aioli dipping sauce. The happy ending...? Pepper jack cheese all melted and gooey in the center. God Bless America.
> *Not this actual batch. The original batch for the party was devoured almost immediately. These little beauties were mine, all mine to enjoy after the pix were taken


Dude, I've been trying to give you rep for this for three days.

*sigh*


----------



## HottiMegan

Vegan Creamy Cauliflower soup.. it's what's for dinner


----------



## vardon_grip

mcbeth said:


> DANG! Those look delicious. I think I could probably eat 50.





CastingPearls said:


> Dude, I've been trying to give you rep for this for three days.
> 
> *sigh*



Thank you both very much!


----------



## vardon_grip

Kofte






I'm having a difficult time getting away from cooking things on sticks... 

Ground lamb mixed with bulgar, parsley, onion, and lemon juice. Served with lavosh, tabbouleh, pickled turnip, sliced tomatoes, shredded lettuce and side of roasted garlic hummus. This isn't how traditional kofte is served, but I love the texture of lavosh and the flavor of the other ingredients to make a great roll.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Kofte
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time getting away from cooking things on sticks...
> 
> Ground lamb mixed with bulgar, parsley, onion, and lemon juice. Served with lavosh, tabbouleh, pickled turnip, sliced tomatoes, shredded lettuce and side of roasted garlic hummus. This isn't how traditional kofte is served, but I love the texture of lavosh and the flavor of the other ingredients to make a great roll.




Mmmm. Garlic hummus sounds delicious. 

The plating is lovely and the photo is amazing (as usual). :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

I've only ever seen kofte served this way.  What is the traditional way?


----------



## vardon_grip

Fuzzy said:


> I've only ever seen kofte served this way.  What is the traditional way?



Depending on the region, Turkish kofte can be served several different ways (over 200) including: grilled on a skewer, prepared in a tomato sauce, as a stew or raw then wrapped in lettuce . I don't recall seeing kofte served with hummus while I was in Istanbul for 3 months. Yogurt, pilaf and soft cheese yes...hummus, no. (They had a kofte burger at the McDonald's in Taksim-no secret hummus sauce) I don't think I ever got a straight answer to the difference between kofte and ground meat kebap. My guess was it depended on the country or city and how it was prepared/served. Tabbouleh isn't Turkish and I used lavosh instead of pide. The big differences are that I used Lebanese pickles and the lavosh came from an Armenian bakery which is a big political no-no. 

I could have saved time and answered this: Turkish meat with Lebanese/Armenian fixings is not traditional.




Surlysomething said:


> Mmmm. Garlic hummus sounds delicious.
> 
> The plating is lovely and the photo is amazing (as usual). :wubu:



Thank you very much!


----------



## crayola box

Love kofte, looks delicious! IMO Every other country's ground meat seasoning (after all kofte has burger-esque qualities) blows ours out of the water.


----------



## vardon_grip

Fuzzy said:


> I've only ever seen kofte served this way.  What is the traditional way?



All my jawing and I didn't really answer your question, did I? Sorry, here goes...In a kofte restaurant they serve 6 oblong meatballs on a plate garnished with parsely and onion slices. On the side you can get a white bean salad, pilaf, yogurt, shredded carrots and bread. (like french bread) That's the way it was served to me in Istanbul. I did have Adana Kebap at a fast food kiosk that was served in a wrap that had pickles, yogurt, lettuce and tomato. My friends said that I should washed it down with ayran which is a salted, sour yogurt drink. It was way too sour for me. I couldn't finish the drink



crayola box said:


> Love kofte, looks delicious! IMO Every other country's ground meat seasoning (after all kofte has burger-esque qualities) blows ours out of the water.



It's a lot like meatloaf, just seasoned differently. In fact, that's what my (former) neighbor's Turkish mom called it when she made it during her visits. She served it with shepherd's (chopped cucumber, tomato, Italian green peppers and onions soaked in lemon juice and olive oil) salad, grilled tomato and fried potatoes. It was deelish!


----------



## smithnwesson

The girl friend is in Scotland, eating haggis, drinking whisky (note the spelling), and, no doubt, looking under kilts.  Hope she doesn't bring me back any microorganisms as a gift. 

We (my dog, her dog, and me) had to do the best we could for supper.

A chunk of dead cow, a tater with chives from the yard with lots of butter and sour cream, fresh butter beans, and a toasted English muffin.






All-in-all it didn't suck. 

- Jim


----------



## LovelyLiz

Looks good! I love that you grow chives in your yard. And I love the Smoking Loon wine, at least as much for the funny cork as for the actual wine.


----------



## Surlysomething

smithnwesson said:


> The girl friend is in Scotland, eating haggis, drinking whisky (note the spelling), and, no doubt, looking under kilts.  Hope she doesn't bring me back any microorganisms as a gift.
> 
> We (my dog, her dog, and me) had to do the best we could for supper.
> 
> A chunk of dead cow, a tater with chives from the yard with lots of butter and sour cream, fresh butter beans, and a toasted English muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> All-in-all it didn't suck.
> 
> - Jim


 

That looks delicious!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

smithnwesson said:


> The girl friend is in Scotland, eating haggis, drinking whisky (note the spelling), and, no doubt, looking under kilts.  Hope she doesn't bring me back any microorganisms as a gift.
> 
> We (my dog, her dog, and me) had to do the best we could for supper.
> 
> A chunk of dead cow, a tater with chives from the yard with lots of butter and sour cream, fresh butter beans, and a toasted English muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All-in-all it didn't suck.
> 
> - Jim



What micro organisms are you talking about??


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Creme brulee is one of my favorite things in the world! This is a chocolate and vanilla duo. 

View attachment IMG_1077.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Creme brulee is one of my favorite things in the world! This is a chocolate and vanilla duo.


My favorite food in the world bar none.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

CastingPearls said:


> My favorite food in the world bar none.



HAHA I was thinking about you the whole time I was eating it, Elaine! I commented to my brother's girlfriend how I just wanted to slather my whole body in it--I feel you could appreciate that sentiment!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Creme brulee is one of my favorite things in the world! This is a chocolate and vanilla duo.





CastingPearls said:


> My favorite food in the world bar none.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> HAHA I was thinking about you the whole time I was eating it, Elaine! I commented to my brother's girlfriend how I just wanted to slather my whole body in it--I feel you could appreciate that sentiment!



I really like what you ladies have to say, and I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## CastingPearls

ButlerGirl09 said:


> HAHA I was thinking about you the whole time I was eating it, Elaine! I commented to my brother's girlfriend how I just wanted to slather my whole body in it--I feel you could appreciate that sentiment!


I DO and am honored you'd think of me while enjoying it!


----------



## smithnwesson

Ruby Ripples said:


> What micro organisms are you talking about??


I dunno. Whatever ones might be residing under them kilts (or in the haggis).


----------



## LovelyLiz

ButlerGirl09 said:


> HAHA I was thinking about you the whole time I was eating it, Elaine! I commented to my brother's girlfriend how I just wanted to slather my whole body in it--I feel you could appreciate that sentiment!



Have you ever seen this lotion? Laura Mercier's Creme Brulee collection. It's not cheap...but it rocks.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

mcbeth said:


> Have you ever seen this lotion? Laura Mercier's Creme Brulee collection. It's not cheap...but it rocks.



Ooohhh why did you have to show me that?! I've got money burning a hole in my pocket right now! haha I'll smell so good I'll want to lick myself


----------



## LovelyLiz

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Ooohhh why did you have to show me that?! I've got money burning a hole in my pocket right now! haha I'll smell so good I'll want to lick myself



You can just go put it on as a sample at a high end department store in the mall. That's what I used to do.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

mcbeth said:


> You can just go put it on as a sample at a high end department store in the mall. That's what I used to do.



Toooo late!


----------



## HottiMegan

low fat vegan blueberry bread. I made it last night since I had three bananas that were really over ripe and it is GOOD!




recipe here


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That looks fantastic Megan :bow:

Was it still warm from the oven when you took that picture? DO YOU EAT BUTTER SLATHERED ALL OVER IT?????


----------



## HottiMegan

lol no, it was cooled over night. I took it out of the oven about a half hour before i went to bed last night. I did have a big hunk slathered in butter this morning though. It was sooo good!


----------



## smithnwesson

HottiMegan said:


> low fat vegan blueberry bread. I made it last night since I had three bananas that were really over ripe and it is GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recipe here


Damn, that looks soooooo..... good, Megan. I had to take 10 Units of Insulin just looking at it. 

- Jim


----------



## HottiMegan

lol I did use splenda instead of sugar but the fruit itself has a lot of sugar content.


----------



## BBWTexan

Okra and Tomatoes. I eat it over brown rice. Yum. :eat2:

View attachment photo(7).JPG


View attachment photo(8).JPG


View attachment photo(9).JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft

BBWTexan said:


> Okra and Tomatoes. I eat it over brown rice. Yum. :eat2:
> 
> View attachment 94519
> 
> 
> View attachment 94520
> 
> 
> View attachment 94521



Looks YUMMY! Do I see sausage? and shrimp? Why would you mention okra and tomatoes and fail to mention those? Unless my eyes are deceiving me??


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks YUMMY! Do I see sausage? and shrimp? Why would you mention okra and tomatoes and fail to mention those? Unless my eyes are deceiving me??



Your eyes doth not deceive you, unless mine are tricksy too..


----------



## BBWTexan

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks YUMMY! Do I see sausage? and shrimp? Why would you mention okra and tomatoes and fail to mention those? Unless my eyes are deceiving me??





Fuzzy said:


> Your eyes doth not deceive you, unless mine are tricksy too..




You are both correct... there are sausage and shrimp in there. Some folks use either use just sausage or leave out the protein altogether. My grandmother's version had no meat whatsoever, but I appreciate the addition. I cook the sausage first and then cook the shrimp in with it so that they cook in the sausage grease. Yum.


----------



## MisticalMisty

This was from last week. My first attempt at frying fish. Turned out yummy!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Stood in line for over an hour today to get a taste of these doughnuts from a local place--The Doughnut Vault. They were DEFINITELY worth the wait! 

View attachment IMG_1194.jpg


View attachment IMG_1197.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm not much of a baker because my husband isn't big on sweets and I'd end up eating everything myself, but we had company this weekend so I made cookies. I had no idea cookies from cake mix were so freaking easy to make. 

Here's one tray. They were delicious and enjoyed by all.


----------



## Jes

red, white and delicious! (the stars are my favorites)


----------



## JeanC

Dinner last night, grilled burgers, lentil salad and salad:




Grilled burger on a gluten free bun by JeanC38, on Flickr

The bun is Udi's gluten free hamburger buns. I also made chocolate chip coconut GF cookies:




GF chocolate chip coconut cookies by JeanC38, on Flickr


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm not much of a baker because my husband isn't big on sweets and I'd end up eating everything myself, but we had company this weekend so I made cookies. I had no idea cookies from cake mix were so freaking easy to make.
> 
> Here's one tray. They were delicious and enjoyed by all.



Did the recipe come on the cake box or elsewhere?


----------



## QuasimodoQT

I made too much popcorn (new machine, guessing at quantities), so after I had a bowl with garlic butter, I had a lot of plain left over. 

I started with the basic caramel corn recipe, then swapped brown rice syrup for the corn syrup, then added brandy extract and enough cardamom to make it sing. So good! 

View attachment popcorncardamombrandycaramel2 (2).JPG


View attachment popcorncardamombrandycaramel1 (2).JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty

QuasimodoQT said:


> I made too much popcorn (new machine, guessing at quantities), so after I had a bowl with garlic butter, I had a lot of plain left over.
> 
> I started with the basic caramel corn recipe, then swapped brown rice syrup for the corn syrup, then added brandy extract and enough cardamom to make it sing. So good!



I love to make a soy sauce/garlic butter and melt it over popcorn!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did the recipe come on the cake box or elsewhere?



It was on the box, but it was just a standard white cake mix. 375 degree oven, cake mix + 1/3 c oil + 3 eggs, scoop into 3/4" balls about 2" apart, then flatten them to about 1/4", bake 6-8 minutes until edges turn golden brown (mine needed 8). Let cool, then frost. The box said to cool only a minute then frost, but it made the (canned) icing run, so I waited until they were actually cool. It really was so easy.


----------



## JeanC

Today's lunch (and last night's dinner  ):




pork &amp; zucchini/squash tacos by JeanC38, on Flickr

I seasoned the pork with Adobo spice from Penzy's and sauteed the zucchini and squash in olive oil.


----------



## smithnwesson

I picked up this bargain veal chop yesterday and had to figure out how to cook it. Its raining pitchforks here, so we had to make do with what we had on hand.












We cut the veal into strips and sautéed it in some EVOO along with the first green bell pepper from the garden. Some canned pimientos were added for color, and some frozen peas. This was added to some primavera sauce (chicken stock, garlic, onions, white wine, heavy cream, Parmesan cheese).






With a little Chianti, bread, and salad -- all-in-all supper tonight did not suck.

:eat2: - Jim


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheMrs

My zucchini/banana cake with cream cheese frosting & walnuts...oh yeah...it was good


----------



## TheMrs

This pie is just as decadent as it looks. Old Fashioned Peanut Butter Crumb Pie. 





Crust, peanut butter crumbles, homemade vanilla custard, meringue & more crumbles...then bake. Oh. My. Gosh.


----------



## Amaranthine

Shrimp scampi with roasted asparagus and crunchy roasted new potatoes. Baguette with three kinds of cheese- Stilton and Roquefort (both blue) and one other creamy French cheese. Made in England


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TheMrs said:


> My zucchini/banana cake with cream cheese frosting & walnuts...oh yeah...it was good





TheMrs said:


> This pie is just as decadent as it looks. Old Fashioned Peanut Butter Crumb Pie.
> 
> 
> Crust, peanut butter crumbles, homemade vanilla custard, meringue & more crumbles...then bake. Oh. My. Gosh.



You had me at cream cheese frosting.................and again at peanut butter crumbles....oh my :eat2: :bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We had jerk chicken kabobs for dinner this evening. I <3 my new indoor grill!


----------



## MisticalMisty

ThatFatGirl said:


> We had jerk chicken kabobs for dinner this evening. I <3 my new indoor grill!



That looks really yummy..what kind of grill did you get?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Thanks! I bought this Westbend model. Everything but the plastic stand can go in the dishwasher, so it is pretty convenient all around.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks! I bought this Westbend model. Everything but the plastic stand can go in the dishwasher, so it is pretty convenient all around.



Thanks!.....


----------



## Mishty

Irish Breakfast ah la Waffle King, at 4:20 am 

Asking some hard core Alabamian women for fried red tomatoes about caused a ruckus....  

View attachment 277680_2294170718958_1389758866_32761186_456187_o.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Mishty said:


> Irish Breakfast ah la Waffle King, at 4:20 am
> 
> Asking some hard core Alabamian women for fried red tomatoes about caused a ruckus....



4:20am exactly, eh?  I first read "Albanian women" and I was thinking...what are a group of Albanian women doing making fried tomatoes in Alabama? That's random. Anyway, it's making me crave delicious breakfast. Let me go find some Albanian women.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> Irish Breakfast ah la Waffle King, at 4:20 am
> 
> Asking some hard core Alabamian women for fried red tomatoes about caused a ruckus....



I suspect the Waffle house waitresses here in NC would have been just as traumatized by that request 

They don't look "fried" though- no breading. Did they warm them on the grill or something?


----------



## Mishty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I suspect the Waffle house waitresses here in NC would have been just as traumatized by that request
> 
> They don't look "fried" though- no breading. Did they warm them on the grill or something?



The cook said she had cooked at The Waffle for 19 years and has never been asked to cook a tomato.  The south doesn't like change, it scares 'em. 

Yeah, I told them to slice them thick, and cook on each side till there was a slight color change in the flesh, some parts of the tomato will turn yellow, and that's the way I like them. She did an amazing job actually, and sent me one out on a dish to sample to make sure it was how I like it. 

It really is good with a nice runny egg and fried bread/biscuits


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> The cook said she had cooked at The Waffle for 19 years and has never been asked to cook a tomato.  The south doesn't like change, it scares 'em.
> 
> Yeah, I told them to slice them thick, and cook on each side till there was a slight color change in the flesh, some parts of the tomato will turn yellow, and that's the way I like them. She did an amazing job actually, and sent me one out on a dish to sample to make sure it was how I like it.
> 
> It really is good with a nice runny egg and fried bread/biscuits




Awww how nice of her! Glad you enjoyed your mater 

Now you have me thinking about mater sandwiches on white bread......<3


----------



## Mishty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awww how nice of her! Glad you enjoyed your mater
> 
> Now you have me thinking about mater sandwiches on white bread......<3



Ahhhh A mater sandwich on white bread with mayo,and just a sprinkle of S&P! 

The last few summers I've been toasting my bread, and adding cheddar cheese to my mater sammiches! A tad bit more filling! I might have one right now actually! :happy: All the window sills in the kitchen are covered in massive red tomatoes!


----------



## Captain Save

I'm keeping it simple tonight. Filet mignon, salad, garlic bread, and pinot noir. 

View attachment IMG_0236.JPG


----------



## MissHoney

Captain Save said:


> I'm keeping it simple tonight. Filet mignon, salad, garlic bread, and pinot noir.



Did you make this? If so, will you marry me? Please?
:happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

Mishty said:


> Ahhhh A mater sandwich on white bread with mayo,and just a sprinkle of S&P!
> 
> The last few summers I've been toasting my bread, and adding cheddar cheese to my mater sammiches! A tad bit more filling! I might have one right now actually! :happy: All the window sills in the kitchen are covered in massive red tomatoes!



Makes me want to try your mater pie recipe...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> Ahhhh A mater sandwich on white bread with mayo,and just a sprinkle of S&P!
> 
> The last few summers I've been toasting my bread, and adding cheddar cheese to my mater sammiches! A tad bit more filling! I might have one right now actually! :happy: All the window sills in the kitchen are covered in massive red tomatoes!




Yes, I do that one, too! I call it "a toasted cheese sandwich" though....and skip the mayo. They are delicious at breakfast time


----------



## smithnwesson

A pork chop breaded and sautéed in peanut oil, some steamed okra, and a twice-baked tater.

The salad was much better than it looks. A BLT salad: Lettuce, bacon, tomatoes, a coupla chopped scallions, and some Duke's mayo.







:eat2: - Jim


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cross posting to the Low Carb Thread!

Low carb taco boats


----------



## shinyapple

Mishty said:


> Ahhhh A mater sandwich on white bread with mayo,and just a sprinkle of S&P!
> 
> The last few summers I've been toasting my bread, and adding cheddar cheese to my mater sammiches! A tad bit more filling! I might have one right now actually! :happy: All the window sills in the kitchen are covered in massive red tomatoes!



This is close to my mother and grandmother's favorite sandwich: white bread, mayo, sliced tomato, cheddar cheese, and pickles.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cross posting here and the low carb thread!

Salmon with basil pesto butter


----------



## vardon_grip

MisticalMisty said:


> Cross posting here and the low carb thread!
> 
> Salmon with basil pesto butter




THAT looks fabulous!


----------



## MisticalMisty

vardon_grip said:


> THAT looks fabulous!



Thanks! I really can't take any credit for it. I found it at Costco...I just had to cook it!

I will say it's only my first time to eat a whole piece, and my third time to try it. I'd say grilled is probably my favorite taste, but this was really yummy!


----------



## MisticalMisty

The pic is kind of blurry, but it's baked turnip fries with a huge ass sirloin..lol


----------



## Ahimsa

MisticalMisty said:


> Cross posting to the Low Carb Thread!
> 
> Low carb taco boats



Looks wonderful!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ahimsa said:


> Looks wonderful!



Thanks!.......


----------



## smithnwesson

A little Calabrese salad with fresh buffalo mozzarella, basil, and tomatoes from the garden. Dressed with EVOO and balsamic vinegar. With a banana pepper on the side.

Baked tater with sour cream, butter, and chives. Fresh butter beans, and a pan-seared filet.

Washed down with a decent Pinot Noir.






:eat2: -Jim


----------



## Surlysomething

Grilled steak and baby, new potatoes smothered in butter.

:eat2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Surlysomething said:


> Grilled steak and baby, new potatoes smothered in butter.
> 
> :eat2:



Looks delicious! Love those potatoes. (I must say though, I was a little startled when I first glanced over the description - and I was wondering where the grilled baby was on the plate. )


----------



## SoVerySoft

mcbeth said:


> ... (I must say though, I was a little startled when I first glanced over the description - and I was wondering where the grilled baby was on the plate. )



I thought the same thing!!


----------



## Surlysomething

mcbeth said:


> Looks delicious! Love those potatoes. (I must say though, I was a little startled when I first glanced over the description - and I was wondering where the grilled baby was on the plate. )





Haha. Pesky commas!


----------



## vardon_grip

Sunday Dinner 
(Beer Cooler Steak)

A couple of friends came over to help me try out a sous vide hack I found online.

Sous vide is "a method of cooking food sealed in airtight plastic bags in a water bath for a long time72 hours is not unusualat an accurately determined temperature much lower than normally used for cooking, typically around 60 °C or 140 °F. The intention is to cook the item evenly, not overcook the outside while still keeping the inside at the same 'doneness' and to keep the food juicier." (wiki.com)

The sous vide machine for the home ranges from $300-$500. The "hack" uses a $10 beer cooler and a probe thermometer. I love sous vide cooking so I thought I would try it!

Starter: Cold avocado soup






Nothing like a cold soup on a hot summer night! Ripe avocados, scallions, cilantro, chicken stock, a pinch of cayenne for some zip and cream are blended together to make the soup. Fresh roasted corn with chopped grilled onions are tossed with cumin and cilantro to garnish.


Main: Beer Cooler New York Steak






I've made this dish before, but I wanted to use a new method. I went to the market and picked up some great New York steaks and then boned and trimmed them. I placed individual steaks in vacuum bags, seasoned and then sealed them up. The beer cooler was used to hold hot water at a fairly constant temp. The steaks cooked in the cooler for 4 hours at an average temp of 125&#730;. The great thing about this method is that the food will never over cook. (I monitored the temp and had to adjust the water about once an hour) After they came out of the bath, I seared the steaks on a grill pan for 45 seconds for presentation and outer texture just before serving. I used the same method to cook the asparagus. The meat was juicy and evenly cooked from edge to edge. The texture of the meat was a similar to slow roasted prime rib. Firm, yet tender. The taste was extremely rich and delicious. I served the steaks on a bed of garlic mashed potatoes and asparagus and seasoned the steak with some Kalaupapa sea salt and a compound butter I made earlier. I finished the dish with a drizzle of a cabernet reduction sauce.


Dessert: Big Kid Strawberry Granita






I pureed fresh strawberries and fresh mint then added some sugar and a whole bottle of pinot grigio before processing in my ice cream maker. While we were enjoying dinner the granita firmed up in the freezer. There is nothing like frozen strawberries with a little kick to keep you cool.

We started dinner with a cabernet, moved on to a grenache with the steak (a little pinot grigio for dessert) and finished the evening with 20 year old single malt scotch and a wonderful Hoyo de Monterrey cigar.

A good time was had by all!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fantastic! Can I get the measurements for the soup? Sounds low carb and yummy!


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> I pureed fresh strawberries and fresh mint then added some sugar and a whole bottle of pinot grigio before processing in my ice cream maker. While we were enjoying dinner the granita firmed up in the freezer. There is nothing like frozen strawberries with a little kick to keep you cool.


 
This looks so delicious and refreshing! :eat2:


----------



## Moongirl75

Tomato, Basil and Mozzarella Salad







Sauteed Garlic & Herb Chicken Breasts with Caramelized Carrots and Roasted Potatoes


----------



## smithnwesson

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ Please pm me your location. The dog and I have decided to come and live with you. Thanks in advance. . .:bow:

- Jim & Merlot


----------



## smithnwesson

Sufferin Succotash 

The GF is in Las Wages at a dietitian convention of some kind. I'm keeping her dog and the three of us decided to whip something up with what as on hand.

We had some left over butter beans, a bunch of tomatoes from the garden, and found half of a large videlia onion in the fridge. To this we added some crisp crumbled bacon (including the grease), a can of creamed corn, some smushed garlic, and the first three okra pods from the garden. We also added a chunk of butter -- at the insistance of the dogs (to supplement the bacon fat), salt, pepper and a squirt of Sriracha sauce.






:eat2:

- Jim


----------



## MisticalMisty

Moongirl! That looks so good. Especially those potatoes....WANT!

Jim, I've never had succotash, but it looks tasty!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I was always taught that "succotash" was just a combination of butterbeans and corn kernels. Interesting. Your version looks delish, Jim.


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was always taught that "succotash" was just a combination of butterbeans and corn kernels. Interesting. Your version looks delish, Jim.



Yes. 

But the idea was to make due with what we had on hand. No fresh corn.  

Just a can of creamed corn that I was gonna use in cornbread, but decided that my regular cornbread was good enough.

It worked out pretty good. I didn't hear no bitchin' from the dawgs.

I think that my first or second post on this forum was to ask you out to dinner. You were understandably hesitant.

Now it's been close to 700 posts and over 2.5 years. We live just a couple of miles from each other. . .

Do you want to reconsider? 

Come on you guys, kick her in her butt. . .

- Jim


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

smithnwesson said:


> The GF ....



Looks to me like you are taken anyway. lol


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Looks to me like you are taken anyway. lol


Fuck! 

I was married to this (delightful) woman for 18 years. We got a divorce and stayed apart for about five years and now are together again. Yes, I'm an old mother fucker. 

I'm just talkin' about a nice dinner, at the Can Can or sumptin'.

Jebus!

- Jim


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I don't know Ginny, you might want to take him up on it. Meet at the restaurant and bring an emergency can of mace. Make sure and take pics of the food.


----------



## one2one

Moongirl75 said:


> Tomato, Basil and Mozzarella Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sauteed Garlic & Herb Chicken Breasts with Caramelized Carrots and Roasted Potatoes



Wow! Welcome to the Foodie board! :eat2:



smithnwesson said:


> Fuck!
> 
> I was married to this (delightful) woman for 18 years. We got a divorce and stayed apart for about five years and now are together again. Yes, I'm an old mother fucker.
> 
> I'm just talkin' about a nice dinner, at the Can Can or sumptin'.
> 
> Jebus!
> 
> - Jim



Sorry to interrupt. Please feel free to continue. I'm just going to get some popcorn. brb


----------



## Moongirl75

Thanks everyone, I love to cook and am happy to be here. My name is Robin, I live in San Diego and am happy to have anyone over for dinner that likes to eat and do dishes... that is my least favorite part.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

D_A_Bunny said:


> I don't know Ginny, you might want to take him up on it. Meet at the restaurant and bring an emergency can of mace. Make sure and take pics of the food.



Nahhh... she should wait until his gf/ex-wife is back from her dietician's conference, then ask her if she's ok with him taking her out to dinner.


----------



## BigCutieQTPie

Ahimsa said:


> Looks wonderful!



Looks Delicious!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Moongirl75 said:


> Thanks everyone, I love to cook and am happy to be here. My name is Robin, I live in San Diego and am happy to have anyone over for dinner that likes to eat and do dishes... that is my least favorite part.



SUPER! Let us know when you want to host the next SoCal Dims gathering.


----------



## Jes

Moongirl75 said:


> Tomato, Basil and Mozzarella Salad
> 
> ]



My favorite salad--I love buff mozz but i'm too cheap to buy it. i'd never be able to not eat the entire thing in one sitting.

and the rest of the meal looks great too. i love chicken and potatoes--comfort food!


----------



## smithnwesson

Ruby Ripples said:


> Nahhh... she should wait until his gf/ex-wife is back from her dietician's conference, then ask her if she's ok with him taking her out to dinner.


I think maybe not.


----------



## Moongirl75

Tonight! Chicken Tikka Masala with Peas (I like the extra creaminess they impart), Basamati Rice and Garlic Naan


----------



## Ahimsa

Yuumm! I love this thread :wubu:


----------



## BlueBurning

The white chocolate rainbow brownies I made for my class bbq tonight. 

View attachment P3010018.JPG


View attachment P3010019.JPG


View attachment P3010021.JPG


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Moongirl75 said:


> Tonight! Chicken Tikka Masala with Peas (I like the extra creaminess they impart), Basamati Rice and Garlic Naan



Wow.. that looks delicious. Was the Chicken Tikka Masala difficult to make? Do you have a recipe you can share?


----------



## Fuzzy

ThatFatGirl said:


> Wow.. that looks delicious. Was the Chicken Tikka Masala difficult to make? Do you have a recipe you can share?



Tikka masala can be very easy to make (using a jar of simmer sauce) or very complex (from scratch). Win-Win either way.







A close inspection of the picture reveals that Moongirl knows her Tapatio


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chorizo stuffed mushrooms. Sorry..not a very pretty presentation


----------



## Micara

I have a couple here- firstly some fried green tomatoes that I had at the state fair last night. Secondly, my garlic herb pot roast with organic carrots, potatoes and asparagus. It was so tender and delicious! I made that a few nights ago.


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> Chorizo stuffed mushrooms. Sorry..not a very pretty presentation



Those look so good! 




Micara said:


> I have a couple here- firstly some fried green tomatoes that I had at the state fair last night. Secondly, my garlic herb pot roast with organic carrots, potatoes and asparagus. It was so tender and delicious! I made that a few nights ago.



OMG I'd like to dive into both!


----------



## MisticalMisty

SoVerySoft said:


> Those look so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'd like to dive into both!



Thanks Randi!


----------



## vardon_grip

Shepherd's Pie 2
















Onion, baby portobello mushrooms and chopped bacon were sauteed and then added to some browned ground lamb. Peas, carrots, worcestershire, a touch of red wine and a bit of tomato paste were added just before simmering. Garlic mashed potatoes topped the mixture before baking. I know that putting bacon and lamb together in Shepherd's pie is not traditional, (along with mushrooms) but I figured that if the pig and the lamb can play together on the farm...they can play together in my stomach.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Moongirl75 said:


> Tonight! Chicken Tikka Masala with Peas (I like the extra creaminess they impart), Basamati Rice and Garlic Naan



We all want to eat at your house!

Do you grill the chicken? Having no grilling capabilities, I'm wondering if it would be a sin to iron skillet it


----------



## Jon Blaze

A Jibarito I made for my roommate. It has lettuce, tomato, pepperjack cheese, mayo and ketchup (I had mine with Ketchup and Habanero tabasco because I do not like mayo lol), a blend of onions, peppercorns, garlic, and a bay leaf, and I seasoned the chicken in a Puerto Rican marinade for 36 hours. 

Nothing amazing, but this is the first time I've ever cooked plantains (A), seasoned chicken that way, and I haven't made Puerto Rican food in five years. lol


----------



## Jes

Jon Blaze said:


> Nothing amazing, but this is the first time I've ever cooked plantains (A), seasoned chicken that way, and I haven't made Puerto Rican food in five years. lol



Good for you! (and I don't like mayo either)


----------



## LovelyLiz

Wow, everybody's pictures look so great! I really am craving some Puerto Rican food now, too, Jon...THANKS A LOT!  

So I'm hosting a large group tomorrow night, and am responsible for a main dish and drinks...but since the temperatures have been in the 100s this week, and my apartment is small with just a wall AC unit, I didn't want to have the oven on before people come over, because it makes my apartment unbearable (especially when a dozen people also add their body heat to the space). So tonight I made these AMAZING sweet potato burritos that are not too hard to make, great for groups, not super expensive, pretty healthy, and delicious. They are great cold or just warm too, so I won't have to put them in the oven for a long time before people come.

First you put the mashed sweet potato on the tortilla, top with this mashed kidney bean/spice mixture, and sprinkle on some shredded cheddar cheese. Roll into a burrito, bake for about 12 minutes, and voila! You wouldn't think it would work, but it just does!


----------



## kayrae

A former roommate of mine made those before and they were deeeeelicious. Have fun at your party!


----------



## Blackjack

Storm nachos!


----------



## Fuzzy

What is up with that? I can't give rep for Storm Nachos?


----------



## Blackjack

Fuzzy said:


> What is up with that? I can't give rep for Storm Nachos?



It's because you already got my more rep-worthy motorboatin' pic.


----------



## Skye23

This seems like a good place to ask (and if its not I apologize Mods!)... We're going to Disney in February and I wanted to take some photos of the food. I love my old-school pentax manual camera but lets face it, its a bit of a bitch to whip that puppy out at every restaurant and snap photos. There's just no way to be discrete with it. Hubby has an ok digital camera but its probably 5 or so years old. Since you all are taking such great photos - anybody got a recommendation for a not too expensive ($250 or less ish?) digital camera that would tuck inside a purse or backpack and take good food porn shots? If you prefer to PM me vs then clutter up this thread thats fine. I appreciate any responses I get!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Hi Skye, you might want to PM a mod and ask them to move your post to the Lounge thread, or just repost there. There are definitely some Dimmers who are very knowledgable on digital cams that might not see your question here.

I'm far from a camera expert and only recently starting to learn a little bit why my photos never look as good as I hope they will. Lately, I've been really lazy and not caring too much and using my iPhone camera, but we have a pretty decent basic digital camera that is almost as old as your husband's. Sometimes that camera surprises me and a photo turns out pretty well, but I think cameras with macro lenses or functions (see I really don't know sh*t about digital cams) or digital SLR cameras typically take really good, detailed food porn pics.


----------



## Moongirl75

Dinner tonight: 
Red bell peppers stuffed with orzo, turkey Italian sausage and zucchini. They were delicious.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Moongirl75 said:


> Dinner tonight:
> Red bell peppers stuffed with orzo, turkey Italian sausage and zucchini. They were delicious.



Now THAT looks good!


----------



## tonynyc

Rack And Soul 

*Rack & Soul Chicken and Ribs  258 West 109th Street New York 10025* 


*
Food was very tasty - the chicken livers were quite filling - and both chicken dishes were on the money.... 
*


===============================================

*Starters*





Sauteed Chicken Livers (on a herbed crouton with Port Wine Demi-glace and Sesame Seeds)





House Salad with ButterMilk Ranch Dressing


*Entree *





Smothered Fried Chicken




Side Order with the Smothered Chicken: Candied Yams , Asparagus





Fried Chicken (with a sample of Smothered Chicken)  Sides: Coleslaw , String Beans


----------



## QuasimodoQT

^^ I like Rack and Soul! Favorite was the beef short ribs. Mmmmemories...


----------



## one2one

Moongirl75 said:


> Dinner tonight:
> Red bell peppers stuffed with orzo, turkey Italian sausage and zucchini. They were delicious.



Those look great, and I think I have everything but the sausage to make them. Will you post the recipe on the Food Pics Recipe thread, please?


----------



## shinyapple

Today's is my friend's birthday and when I offered to bake for her, she requested cupcakes. I finally pinned her down to a flavor - chocolate chip cookie dough. These were so fun to make! Everything is from scratch: brown sugar chocolate chip cupcakes, eggless cookie dough filling, cookie dough buttercream, and topped with a few more mini chips and a mini chocolate chip cookie  Everyone said they tasted exactly like cookie dough should.

Photos are after filling but before decorating, after decorating, and the box o' cupcakes with my shadow in the way. 

View attachment rsz_photo0184.jpg


View attachment rsz_photo0186.jpg


View attachment rsz_photo0187.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

shinyapple said:


> Today's is my friend's birthday and when I offered to bake for her, she requested cupcakes. I finally pinned her down to a flavor - chocolate chip cookie dough. These were so fun to make! Everything is from scratch: brown sugar chocolate chip cupcakes, eggless cookie dough filling, cookie dough buttercream, and topped with a few more mini chips and a mini chocolate chip cookie  Everyone said they tasted exactly like cookie dough should.
> 
> Photos are after filling but before decorating, after decorating, and the box o' cupcakes with my shadow in the way.



OH MY GOSH. Phenomenal!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you a professional baker? (Please say yes so I don't feel like a complete baking loser.)


----------



## Moongirl75

one2one said:


> Those look great, and I think I have everything but the sausage to make them. Will you post the recipe on the Food Pics Recipe thread, please?



Posted... I've never really written a recipe before, I hope I didn't miss anything and I hope you like them if you try them.


----------



## wtchmel

tonynyc said:


> Rack And Soul
> 
> *Rack & Soul Chicken and Ribs  258 West 109th Street New York 10025*
> 
> 
> *
> Food was very tasty - the chicken livers were quite filling - and both chicken dishes were on the money....
> *
> 
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> *Starters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sauteed Chicken Livers (on a herbed crouton with Port Wine Demi-glace and Sesame Seeds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Salad with ButterMilk Ranch Dressing
> 
> 
> *Entree *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smothered Fried Chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Order with the Smothered Chicken: Candied Yams , Asparagus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried Chicken (with a sample of Smothered Chicken)  Sides: Coleslaw , String Beans




I'm so glad you posted pics of this amazing meal!! yum!!!!


----------



## shinyapple

mcbeth said:


> OH MY GOSH. Phenomenal!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you a professional baker? (Please say yes so I don't feel like a complete baking loser.)



LOL Umm, I can lie if it helps? I'm not a professional in any way, but I do it just for the love of the end result. I considered going to school to do this kind of thing, but in the end I think it would ruin the fun if it became "work", you know?

This is actually my first time doing a filled cupcake or playing with a pastry bag for decorating. I kept doing little victory dances around my kitchen all day as the different steps worked. I guess I either had beginners luck with certain things or just had a really amazing recipe to follow. I'll treasure the compliment though, mcbeth! As much fun as this project turned out to be, I'm really glad she didn't stick to her original strawberry with vanilla frosting request :wubu:


----------



## one2one

Moongirl75 said:


> Posted... I've never really written a recipe before, I hope I didn't miss anything and I hope you like them if you try them.



Thanks for the recipe! I have a hard time, too, sharing things I've created because I'm never sure of proportions and such when I've been playing in the kitchen and it turns out well. No worries.


----------



## Mishty

I'm house sitting between a lake and a canyon, it's been raining very heavy and coldly for seventy odd hours, perfect morning(noon?) for comfort food. 

Ma's lemon pepper chicken, it tasted just like hers, buttery, peppery and sour, three cheese Brussels sprouts(fried those in butter to) tossed them in sea salt and fresh cracked pepper,and loaded smashed spuds, bacon,real butter,white cheddar..... Washed down with Pepsi. 

(the last picture isn't so great,but the butter on the tater ridge is lovely)
 

View attachment dimsizeaept.jpg


View attachment dimsizespet2.jpg


View attachment dsihdrd.jpg


----------



## Mishty

I just ate the leftover spuds, with more cheese,bacon and black pepper. To satisfy my sweet tooth I baked two IHOP cream cheese stuffed french toast squares, added hot caramel and looooads of cool whip. On the last couple o'bites I added some cinnamon and sugar, to spice things up. :eat2: 

View attachment dims343.jpg


View attachment dims412.jpg


View attachment dims34156.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Yeaaaah. Food porn. This is why I view this thread right ch'ere.


----------



## Fuzzy

The meatloaf sides thread got me craving for meatloaf with taters and cream gravy with veggies... 






And I knew that if I didn't start taking pictures.. y'all would think I was lying..


----------



## Fuzzy

And then I got this craving for beef and chicken fajitas.. and my cell phone camera makes the red bell peppers look like orange carrots.. 






I need to do something about a better digital camera.. 

Edited to add: Yes, that is alot.. I feed teenagers...


----------



## SoVerySoft

OMG Fuzzy posted pics.

*faint*


(from delirious joy)

p.s. Are those canned or frozen beans?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Mishty said:


> I just ate the leftover spuds, with more cheese,bacon and black pepper. To satisfy my sweet tooth I baked two IHOP cream cheese stuffed french toast squares, added hot caramel and looooads of cool whip. On the last couple o'bites I added some cinnamon and sugar, to spice things up. :eat2:



pleeeeease tell me more about those french toast squares!! Cream cheese stuffed?? Are they something you can pick up at the grocery store?


----------



## Mishty

SoVerySoft said:


> pleeeeease tell me more about those french toast squares!! Cream cheese stuffed?? Are they something you can pick up at the grocery store?



Yes ma'am! On the frozen food aisle! IHOP, blue box, 6 squares of goodness, there are lots of flavors, strawberry, sweet cream cheese, apple and cinnamon or strawberry cream cheese filling. I've had them all, apple cinnamon is amazing with nuts on top, strawberry is kinda weird without toppings lol 

You can microwave them if you can't wait to eat them, but a toaster oven or oven makes them crispy and less soggy.


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG Fuzzy posted pics.
> 
> *faint*
> 
> 
> (from delirious joy)
> 
> p.s. Are those canned or frozen beans?



Frozen, and steamed.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> Frozen, and steamed.



Shakened, not stirred.


----------



## shinyapple

Today was a kitchen day for me. I spent my morning baking banana bread, my afternoon baking lemon ricotta cookies, then made dinner tonight. 

View attachment rsz_photo0192.jpg


View attachment rsz_1photo0193.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

Grilled steak and mashed turnips!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

My mama brought me homemade Elderberry Apple jelly last night. Can't wait to open this up, but I want good bread first. 





A colorful dinner the other night. Leftover grilled steak, spicy sweet potato fries, corn with a touch of butter, and spring greens with creamy Italian dressing.





My secretary went "up north" and brought me back Mackinaw Island Fudge. I really don't like fudge, but the peanut butter stuff was divine... as you can tell from the fact that I'd been picking at it.





Treated myself to some Godiva and Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory the other day. The truffle and one candy bar didn't make it long enough to get pics.













Tried these on a fluke the other day. Oh. Em. Gee. As you can see, I really liked them.


----------



## Captain Save

Everyone's food looks so good; I suppose that's why this is one of my favorite threads.

I've been hitting the sweets pretty hard lately. Lemon bars, choclate...I won't even mention the honey buns from the donut shop.
:blush: 

View attachment sweets.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Mishty said:


> I'm house sitting between a lake and a canyon, it's been raining very heavy and coldly for seventy odd hours, perfect morning(noon?) for comfort food.
> 
> Ma's lemon pepper chicken, it tasted just like hers, buttery, peppery and sour, three cheese Brussels sprouts(fried those in butter to) tossed them in sea salt and fresh cracked pepper,and loaded smashed spuds, bacon,real butter,white cheddar..... Washed down with Pepsi.
> 
> (the last picture isn't so great,but the butter on the tater ridge is lovely)



I just want you to piggy back me wherever you go so I can eat all your food!


----------



## Fuzzy

Baked bowties and cheese tuna casserole, with crushed potato chip topping


----------



## Fuzzy

pulled bbq beef sammiches with potato salad and campfire beans


----------



## goofy girl

chicken bacon ranch pizza!


----------



## Chimpi

goofy girl said:


> chicken bacon ranch pizza!



I think that's the sexiest pizza I've ever seen. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Chimpi said:


> I think that's the sexiest pizza I've ever seen. :wubu:



Because it looks like it has semen all over it? 

KIDDING! It looks delish. :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Because it looks like it has semen all over it?
> 
> KIDDING! It looks delish. :eat2:



hhhaha OMg it kinda does. 



Tastes WAY better though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have to "spread it around" before I can give it to you again, Goof. 

Man, that sounds wrong in the current context.


----------



## Chimpi

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Because it looks like it has semen all over it?
> 
> KIDDING! It looks delish. :eat2:



"You must pass it around" and all that jazz.
As a feeder, I must say I am positively amused.


----------



## Blackjack

S'mores pizza.






Lousy picture, but it tasted pretty damn good.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Blackjack said:


> S'mores pizza.
> 
> Lousy picture, but it tasted pretty damn good.



That looks delightful! I would love to try some. Yum!

I made a triple layer chocolate cake because tomorrow is one of my favorite professor's 50th birthday. Can't wait to eat it! 

View attachment Chocolate Cake.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ButlerGirl09 said:


> That looks delightful! I would love to try some. Yum!
> 
> I made a triple layer chocolate cake because tomorrow is one of my favorite professor's 50th birthday. Can't wait to eat it!



Well that looks wonderful, Im sure your professor will be over the moon!


----------



## hellraiser

goofy girl said:


> chicken bacon ranch pizza!



now that i could go for now !


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Ruby Ripples said:


> Well that looks wonderful, Im sure your professor will be over the moon!



Thank you! It tasted wonderful too. My professor was so overwhelmed and grateful that he started to get teary eyed. He said it was one of the kindest things a student had ever done for him!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Thank you! It tasted wonderful too. My professor was so overwhelmed and grateful that he started to get teary eyed. He said it was one of the kindest things a student had ever done for him!



Ohhh how lovely!! He'll always remember that!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

This is VERY everyday lol. I had the camera out for photographing stuff for Ebay and just took a photo of my lunch, lol. Gala pie (for Americans this is like pork pie, with hard boiled egg in the middle), creamy coleslaw, potato salad, beetroot and salad with honey mustard dressing. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Best foot long ever. 

View attachment 0918112036.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Mishty said:


> Best foot long ever.



_...You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mishty again..._

Wowzers! :smitten: Where'd you find that?


----------



## Captain Save

I'm keeping it light tonight. 

View attachment 260.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Captain Save said:


> I'm keeping it light tonight.


I see wine....and it looks like a Greek Salad. What is the other stuff?


----------



## Captain Save

Those are pepperoni rolls with marinara sauce from a local pizzeria. Not quite gourmet or anything, but I like them anyway. You were right on the money with the greek salad and wine; I just love those bold flavors!
:happy:


----------



## vardon_grip

Now that fall has made an appearance it is time to break out the hot soup to shake off the chill that it brings. 

Pea soup is so easy to make, it's baby-easy! All you need is a bag of dried split peas, water, a smoked ham hock, an onion, some celery and some carrot. After it simmered for a few hours, I pulled out the immersion blender and gave it a twirl and then chopped up the meat from the ham hock and returned it to the soup. Season. Done. I garnished the soup with some wasabi peas and a home made parmesan crisp. The grilled cheese sandwich was made with 2 slices of sharp Wisconsin cheddar, home made tomato-onion jam and a couple of slices of prosciutto all on some sourdough bread.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made a double batch of my grandma's sugar cookies to have a fun afternoon frosting and decorating with my boys. It didn't work out like i planned... They each frosted a couple cookies and went off to do other stuff! lol
here are some of my creations:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

HottiMegan said:


> I made a double batch of my grandma's sugar cookies to have a fun afternoon frosting and decorating with my boys. It didn't work out like i planned... They each frosted a couple cookies and went off to do other stuff! lol
> here are some of my creations:



haha that's boys for you! Those are SO cute, i love the purple bat with the sparkly sugar glitter on top!


----------



## HottiMegan

Yeah, i think my time has passed with Max to frost cookies and alex is too young yet  He was only interested in getting his fill of frosting  I had fun though


----------



## Tracyarts

My zucchini plants put out a bunch of male flowers, but there aren't any females ready to pollinate yet. So,I decided to make a small batch of stuffed zucchini blossoms for a treat tonight. 






The useable flowers, after cleaning, along with some long chives from the garden. 






The flowers, after stuffing with a mix of roasted diced baby eggplants from the garden that were cooked with minced shallots and a little bit of olive oil, then combined with a little salt and pepper, some whole grain breadcrumbs, a bit of thyme from the garden, and some softened chevre cheese. Tied shut with little lengths of chives.






The stuffed flowers, dredged in an egg wash and seasoned flour, and then pan sauted with a little olive oil. Along with some fritters made from the leftover stuffing mixture. 

They were crispy and oh so good! The filling would be awesome in mushroom caps, and in hollowed out zucchinis (if my little baby round zucchini make fruit, that is exactly what I intend to do with them).

Tracy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracyarts said:


> My zucchini plants put out a bunch of male flowers, but there aren't any females ready to pollinate yet. So,I decided to make a small batch of stuffed zucchini blossoms for a treat tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The useable flowers, after cleaning, along with some long chives from the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flowers, after stuffing with a mix of roasted diced baby eggplants from the garden that were cooked with minced shallots and a little bit of olive oil, then combined with a little salt and pepper, some whole grain breadcrumbs, a bit of thyme from the garden, and some softened chevre cheese. Tied shut with little lengths of chives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuffed flowers, dredged in an egg wash and seasoned flour, and then pan sauted with a little olive oil. Along with some fritters made from the leftover stuffing mixture.
> 
> They were crispy and oh so good! The filling would be awesome in mushroom caps, and in hollowed out zucchinis (if my little baby round zucchini make fruit, that is exactly what I intend to do with them).
> 
> Tracy



I find this amazing and love seeing unusual foods. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Windigo

HottiMegan said:


> I made a double batch of my grandma's sugar cookies to have a fun afternoon frosting and decorating with my boys. It didn't work out like i planned... They each frosted a couple cookies and went off to do other stuff! lol
> here are some of my creations:



That's SO cool


----------



## Heyyou

Eggs, Sausage. Im eating it after i post! 

Breakfast is served.


----------



## goofy girl

Dinner........................................


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> Dinner........................................


Yum!  :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> Dinner........................................



A classic! And I've been craving it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Carne Adovado with a blue corn tortilla hidden in the mound of awesome. lol From the "Land of enchantment."


----------



## vardon_grip

Pimiento Mac and Cheese!

A member asked for something uniquely southern. They suggested pimiento cheese. I had heard of it, but had never had it. I figured I could combine another southern staple with the pimiento cheese. This isn't an original idea, but I did add a few things to make it different. 

I diced up some applewood smoked bacon and sauteed it until it was nice and crispy. I used the rendered drippings to saute some shallots until they were golden brown. Starting with a dark roux I added heavy cream, sharp cheddar, gruyere, cream cheese and reggiano parmesan. Two jars of pimientos were added to the gooey sauce. (No pimientos were harmed in the making of this dish) A little white pepper and cayenne pepper give this dish just the right kick and a panko, garlic, bacon topping was added for the crunch factor...Man oh boy, it was tasty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

vardon_grip said:


> Pimiento Mac and Cheese!
> 
> A member asked for something uniquely southern. They suggested pimiento cheese. I had heard of it, but had never had it. I figured I could combine another southern staple with the pimiento cheese. This isn't an original idea, but I did add a few things to make it different.
> 
> I diced up some applewood smoked bacon and sauteed it until it was nice and crispy. I used the rendered drippings to saute some shallots until they were golden brown. Starting with a dark roux I added heavy cream, sharp cheddar, gruyere, cream cheese and reggiano parmesan. Two jars of pimientos were added to the gooey sauce. (No pimientos were harmed in the making of this dish) A little white pepper and cayenne pepper give this dish just the right kick and a panko, garlic, bacon topping was added for the crunch factor...Man oh boy, it was tasty!



Talking about roux- that sounds wayyyyyyy southern- as in Louisiana


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dinner tonight:

creamed spinach, mashed turnips and chicken piards with a bacon dripping pan sauce..yummers!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

MisticalMisty said:


> creamed spinach, mashed turnips and chicken piards with a bacon dripping pan sauce..yummers!



Sounds and looks delicious!

This morning I made bacon pancakes! And for dinner tonight I made chicken and noodles from scratch, along with homemade mashed potatoes. I have plenty of leftovers if anyone wants some! 

View attachment Bacon Pancakes.jpg


View attachment Chicken and Noodles.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Sounds and looks delicious!
> 
> This morning I made bacon pancakes! And for dinner tonight I made chicken and noodles from scratch, along with homemade mashed potatoes. I have plenty of leftovers if anyone wants some!



I wish I lived near you...what with this and the baking (and the wine!), I'd be round, like, every day!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Gingembre said:


> I wish I lived near you...what with this and the baking (and the wine!), I'd be round, like, every day!



I'd love to have people over more often to share the things I make! I'm sure we would have a great time together  You're welcome anytime!


----------



## AuntHen

pecan pie and sweet potatoes I made today (for tomorrow)


----------



## Tracyarts

Southern style beet greens. Cooked with onion, garlic, shallot, bacon, beef broth, black pepper, and hot red pepper flakes. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracyarts said:


> Southern style beet greens. Cooked with onion, garlic, shallot, bacon, beef broth, black pepper, and hot red pepper flakes.
> 
> Tracy



Whoa! I would LOVE to taste that! Or maybe down a bowl or two.


----------



## Tracyarts

Spicy tempeh with green beans, served on jasmine rice. This is the recipe I used: 

http://www.fresh365online.com/recipes/2010/8/3/spicy-tempeh-green-beans.html 

The only substitution I made was about a half teaspoon dried crushed red pepper flakes instead of the chopped red chili peppers, and it was still plenty spicy. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Wow...that looks terrific!!


----------



## wrestlingguy

Tracyarts said:


> Spicy tempeh with green beans, served on jasmine rice. This is the recipe I used:
> 
> http://www.fresh365online.com/recipes/2010/8/3/spicy-tempeh-green-beans.html
> 
> The only substitution I made was about a half teaspoon dried crushed red pepper flakes instead of the chopped red chili peppers, and it was still plenty spicy.
> 
> Tracy



Kudos. Most people don't know what to do with tempeh. That looks wonderful.


----------



## Blackjack

Be jealous of my coworkers, these are my best batch yet.


----------



## ValentineBBW

They look yummy Blackjack:eat2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Blackjack said:


> Be jealous of my coworkers, these are my best batch yet.



Your coworkers look like peanut butter bars covered in chocolate. Don't get me wrong, your coworkers look delicious, but what kind of work do you guys do?


----------



## FatAndProud

mcbeth said:


> Your coworkers look like peanut butter bars covered in chocolate. Don't get me wrong, your coworkers look delicious, but what kind of work do you guys do?



Couldn't rep! LOL


----------



## PhatChk

Tonights dinner Butternut squash soup (my own recipe). Served with crunchy bacon, croutons, a drizzle of cream, parsley, and red pepper flakes. With buffalo chicken and swiss grilled sandwiches. 

View attachment IMG_20111223_231814.jpg


View attachment IMG_20111223_231855.jpg


View attachment IMG_20111223_231928.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

This is our cookie house this year. My heart wasn't into decorating cookies or the house today. I think i was worn out from doing WAY too much baking the last two days. It's still cute, i think


----------



## SoVerySoft

HottiMegan said:


> This is our cookie house this year. My heart wasn't into decorating cookies or the house today. I think i was worn out from doing WAY too much baking the last two days. It's still cute, i think



Megan, that is soooo cute! Love the pastel colors. You did a fabulous job.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Still making Christmas dinner. The Arroz con gandules is done. I could not get good lighting with my phone though. 

View attachment rsz_390788_10150441568357688_507297687_8752809_773297299_n.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Here is a gingerbread cake I made to take to my BF's family's house for Christmas.

I used a "fairytale cottage" bundt pan. Easy-peasy!



View attachment gingerbread1.jpg


View attachment gingerbread2.jpg​


----------



## LovelyLiz

SoVerySoft said:


> Here is a gingerbread cake I made to take to my BF's family's house for Christmas.
> 
> I used a "fairytale cottage" bundt pan. Easy-peasy!



Oh my gosh! Such a bundt pan exists??? I had no idea! That looks amazing!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

mcbeth said:


> Oh my gosh! Such a bundt pan exists??? I had no idea! That looks amazing!!!



Yes ma'am! clicky clicky (on Amazon)

And thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It turned out beautifully, Randi!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Thanks so much, Ginny! And a couple of people in his family even had a piece.

Sigh.

(they are not excited about trying new things)

JD had 2 pieces. Good boy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

This is the first time I've made a Christmas dinner. I had a Puerto Rican and Hip House Christmas. lol










Cabbage salad (Cabbage, Carrots, garlic, olive oil, apple cider vinegar, salt, pepper, and apples)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWJwtLbUQQ4 






Stuffing (Cornbread, sage, cilantro, smoked sausage, celery, onions, apples and a little adobo) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z4HSY68o_A 





Sort of burnt the Pernil , but the meat was tender and good. 
(Pork shoulder seasoned with salt, pepper, cilantro and mojo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNS9ipOcNBk 










Arroz con gandules. (Rice seasoned with pigeon peas and ham pieces [ I used smoked sausage by request lol]) It was good, but I had a boatload of pegao (Burnt rice) lol. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EcjWd-O4jI











And the main was seasoned cornish hens wrapped in bacon. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBLZqJfjQ6U 

Turned out great, especially considering it's the first time I have cooked all of these except for the arroz con gandules. And I haven't made that since I was 17. lol 





Wash it down with passionfruit. lol


----------



## LovelyLiz

(Cross posting photo)

So...I didn't make this, but since it was my birthday cake, I think I can still post it.  I met up with a friend for my birthday yesterday, and this is how our conversation went the day before:

Her: What kind of cake are you into these days?
Me: Colorful.
Her: Any particular flavor?
Me: Fun.

I think she succeeded admirably!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Megan, your house is beautiful, so pastel and pretty, im sure the boys loved it! 

Randi, your cake is just perfect! Is it easy to get the cake out of the tin?? The icing sugar just sits so perfectly, highlighting the features of the cake, wonderful.

Jon, wow congratulations, what a fantastic spread you did, and from scratch too! Those Cornish hens look succulent! 

mcbeth, Aww that cake is adorable, and VERY fun, what a nice friend! And belated birthday wishes, hope you had a lovely day and no birthday/christmas in one, presents.


----------



## AnnMarie

Damn, Jon - that's an impressive dinner! Good job. I want most of it. 

No Christmas for me until tomorrow, so today has been quite pitiful food-wise.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jon, I'm coming to your house for Christmas dinner next year!


----------



## vardon_grip

Jon Blaze said:


> This is the first time I've made a Christmas dinner. I had a Puerto Rican and Hip House Christmas. lol



Great job! I particularly like the gandule rice


----------



## MisticalMisty

Megan-the house is cute!

Randi-that bundt pan is adorable! Looks tasty!

McBeth-cute cake...it looks like the very hungry caterpillar or a Chinese dragon to me!

Jon-great job on Dinner 

One of the things I baked for Christmas...Cherry mash bars!


----------



## toni

mcbeth said:


> (Cross posting photo)
> 
> So...I didn't make this, but since it was my birthday cake, I think I can still post it.  I met up with a friend for my birthday yesterday, and this is how our conversation went the day before:
> 
> Her: What kind of cake are you into these days?
> Me: Colorful.
> Her: Any particular flavor?
> Me: Fun.
> 
> I think she succeeded admirably!



The forum won't let me rep you. Just want to say this is adorable!!!!:bow:


----------



## Yakatori

MisticalMisty said:


> _...it looks like the very hungry caterpillar or a Chinese dragon to me!_


I would go with the dragon as the candy-corn are like eye-teeth.


----------



## Inhibited

Pavlova with all the yucky fruit picked off .. 

View attachment photo.jpg


View attachment photo-1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> One of the things I baked for Christmas...Cherry mash bars!



This looks super delicious and pretty!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Ruby Ripples said:


> mcbeth, Aww that cake is adorable, and VERY fun, what a nice friend! And belated birthday wishes, hope you had a lovely day and no birthday/christmas in one, presents.



HA! Thanks.  There were a couple of combined presents...bastards!  The cake made up for it.



MisticalMisty said:


> McBeth-cute cake...it looks like the very hungry caterpillar or a Chinese dragon to me!




She meant it as a caterpillar...but her family does come from China, so, interesting! When I asked it's name, she called it "The Healing Worm." So who knows.  I love it all the same.



toni said:


> The forum won't let me rep you. Just want to say this is adorable!!!!:bow:



Isn't it!!???! So creative. And freaking good. She made it all from scratch (including the buttercream frosting).



Yakatori said:


> I would go with the dragon as the candy-corn are like eye-teeth.



Well, you're wrong.  But I will say that the eye-teeth were delicious when covered in frosting.


----------



## SoVerySoft

mcbeth said:


> (Cross posting photo)
> 
> So...I didn't make this, but since it was my birthday cake, I think I can still post it.  I met up with a friend for my birthday yesterday, and this is how our conversation went the day before:
> 
> Her: What kind of cake are you into these days?
> Me: Colorful.
> Her: Any particular flavor?
> Me: Fun.
> 
> I think she succeeded admirably!



How fun! And happy birthday!!

p.s. making the food ourselves is not a requirement for this thread


----------



## SoVerySoft

Inhibited said:


> Pavlova with all the yucky fruit picked off ..



oh yum! I've always wanted to try pavlova. And I'll take your fruit!


----------



## vardon_grip

MisticalMisty said:


> One of the things I baked for Christmas...Cherry mash bars!



Looks good!


----------



## bonified

View attachment yum.jpg
pasta with leg ham, baby roma tomatos parsley garlic chili olive oil.

and View attachment fave sal.jpg
my fave salad, baby spinach, pine nuts, shavings of pear & beautiful organic peccorino cheese & balsamic!


----------



## Surlysomething

bonified said:


> View attachment 99810
> pasta with leg ham, baby roma tomatos parsley garlic chili olive oil.
> 
> and View attachment 99811
> my fave salad, baby spinach, pine nuts, shavings of pear & beautiful organic peccorino cheese & balsamic!




Both dishes look delicious!


----------



## SoVerySoft

agreed. Wow - yum!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Pizza!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MisticalMisty said:


> Pizza!


OMFG. So jealous!!!


----------



## toni

MisticalMisty said:


> Pizza!



HOLY CRAP THAT IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Pizza!



Holy Mother of Cheesy Meat Pizza!


----------



## MisticalMisty

It is the best pizza in Texas and the second best pizza I've ever eaten..second only to some slices I had in Boston.

We love it...don't get it often, but when we do..we chow down..LOL


----------



## vardon_grip

MisticalMisty said:


> It is the best pizza in Texas and the second best pizza I've ever eaten..second only to some slices I had in Boston.
> 
> We love it...don't get it often, but when we do..we chow down..LOL



That's a great looking pizza!


----------



## MisticalMisty

vardon_grip said:


> That's a great looking pizza!



Thanks! It's even better reheated!


----------



## bigsexy920

Im not a huge pizza fan, but that pizza looks REALLY GOOD!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's not a photo but it's a video of the demise of our cookie house  The boys were having trouble eating the cookie house so Max smashed it with his ninja moves  (he's a brown belt now)
http://youtu.be/-LATZKqqM20


----------



## agnieszka

puff pastry with wild rocket, sweet pointed peppers and 2 cheeses- goats and camembert


----------



## Ruby Ripples

agnieszka said:


> puff pastry with wild rocket, sweet pointed peppers and 2 cheeses- goats and camembert



Yummy! I do puff pastry with tomato slices, mozzarella and rocket. i was trying to think of something else to put on it, now i know - peppers!


----------



## agnieszka

celeriac, apple and parsley soup garnished with apple and selery sticks salsa and a splash of double cream


----------



## vardon_grip

agnieszka said:


> celeriac, apple and parsley soup garnished with apple and selery sticks salsa and a splash of double cream



You soup looks terrific. Great job!


----------



## agnieszka

it is all thanks to mine new singing and dancing tool


----------



## toni

HottiMegan said:


> It's not a photo but it's a video of the demise of our cookie house  The boys were having trouble eating the cookie house so Max smashed it with his ninja moves  (he's a brown belt now)
> http://youtu.be/-LATZKqqM20




Haha! So awesome. He has great moves.


----------



## HottiMegan

toni said:


> Haha! So awesome. He has great moves.



Thanks  He's becoming a child level black belt sometime in the next 6-8 weeks. Then he moves up and starts over at white belt


----------



## Ruby Ripples

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks  He's becoming a child level black belt sometime in the next 6-8 weeks. Then he moves up and starts over at white belt



That video was absolutely hilarious, what a character he is, so sweet! And you look like great fun parents.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

agnieszka said:


> celeriac, apple and parsley soup garnished with apple and selery sticks salsa and a splash of double cream



That soup looks and sounds amazing! I've been dying to try celeriac, could you please share the recipe? :eat1:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HottiMegan said:


> It's not a photo but it's a video of the demise of our cookie house  The boys were having trouble eating the cookie house so Max smashed it with his ninja moves  (he's a brown belt now)
> http://youtu.be/-LATZKqqM20



How cute! I loved his "Woo Hoo! I did it!" at the end.


----------



## StretchII

I love to make pizza from scratch. I've been tweeking the crust a bit. This one has 1/2 cup of corn meal added in place of some of the flour. It came out great but I'm thinking a sourdough crust next.





And yes, that is real steam coming off of it. I just pulled it out of the oven


----------



## HottiMegan

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> How cute! I loved his "Woo Hoo! I did it!" at the end.


He was looking forward to smashing that house for a few days. He packs a wallop with his punches and stuff. That house was hard to kill 



Ruby Ripples said:


> That video was absolutely hilarious, what a character he is, so sweet! And you look like great fun parents.



Thanks. We try to do unique, fun things with the boys.


----------



## FatAndProud

StretchII said:


> I love to make pizza from scratch. I've been tweeking the crust a bit. This one has 1/2 cup of corn meal added in place of some of the flour. It came out great but I'm thinking a sourdough crust next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that is real steam coming off of it. I just pulled it out of the oven



Wow. I cannot put into words how amazing that looks.


----------



## StretchII

Thanks FatAndProud (Hey, I just noticed that your initials are FAP). If your ever near Chicago I'd be happy to make some for ya.


----------



## FatAndProud

lol @ FAP 

I will hold you to that offer because I usually live about 45 mins from Chicago


----------



## LovelyLiz

FatAndProud said:


> lol @ FAP
> I will hold you to that offer because I usually live about 45 mins from Chicago



When he said that thing about "FAP" and then how he would "make some for ya" I think we all know what he meant.


----------



## Windigo

StretchII said:


> I love to make pizza from scratch. I've been tweeking the crust a bit. This one has 1/2 cup of corn meal added in place of some of the flour. It came out great but I'm thinking a sourdough crust next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that is real steam coming off of it. I just pulled it out of the oven



Want! :eat2:


----------



## StretchII

mcbeth said:


> When he said that thing about "FAP" and then how he would "make some for ya" I think we all know what he meant.



(Shhhhh...... I almost have her.....)


----------



## FatAndProud

LMAO I didn't even catch that!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Freshly baked Chocolate Chip cookies!!! :eat2::eat2: 

View attachment ccook.jpg


----------



## penguin

Crossposting the birthday cake I made myself. I made a chocolate portrait of a Weeping Angel from Doctor Who. As first attempts go, I think it's pretty good. The next one will be better, now that I know what I'm doing. The cake is a rainbow vanilla with buttercream icing


----------



## StretchII

I dont normally eat desserts myself but that looks really good. Great job!


----------



## shinyapple

I'd been wanting to try baking German chocolate cake entirely from scratch for a while and finally did it last weekend. It would have been my grandfather's 81st birthday, so I used it as my excuse. It. Was. Amazing. Totally ruined for boxed mix forever. 

View attachment rsz_3german_choc_cake.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW

shinyapple, that has to be the best looking German chocolate cake I have ever seen! I'm not a big sweets person but that is making me droooooooool


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

What Becky said! OMFG. That looks amazing.


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> Freshly baked Chocolate Chip cookies!!! :eat2::eat2:



Oooh they look so good, and are my favourite bickies. Especially if they're fresh from the oven, all squidgy and toasty warm with a glass of cold milk. Omnomnom!


----------



## EMH1701

http://frugalfoodie.typepad.com/.a/6a01348710fa88970c0162ffafb9c2970d-pi

Had a salad the other day & took a picture of the greens. I figured would make a nice user icon for my blog. Getting rather tired of the tomatoes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Marinated salmon steaks and green beans






low carb bread...weird ingredients...not a bad flavor/texture!


----------



## CastingPearls

MisticalMisty said:


> Marinated salmon steaks and green beans
> low carb bread...weird ingredients...not a bad flavor/texture!




I notice you like butter like I like butter. LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

CastingPearls said:


> I notice you like butter like I like butter. LOL



I went easy on the butter on the green beans for the picture..normally it's 1/2 a stick or so...LOL


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> I notice you like butter like I like butter. LOL



I also like butter.... like a LOT!! We can be the butter triplets... LOL:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

MzDeeZyre said:


> I also like butter.... like a LOT!! We can be the butter triplets... LOL:eat2:



quadruplets.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SoVerySoft said:


> quadruplets.



Quintuplets. I totally noticed the lovely knobs of butter.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> I notice you like butter like I like butter. LOL





MzDeeZyre said:


> I also like butter.... like a LOT!! We can be the butter triplets... LOL:eat2:





SoVerySoft said:


> quadruplets.





D_A_Bunny said:


> Quintuplets. I totally noticed the lovely knobs of butter.



THIS made me LOL!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:

I love this SO hard!! Butter sisters FTW!!!


----------



## Mishty

The iPhone photos are blurry because of super low light, but this thing I created and just ate at my favorite Tex-Mex place. It's a cheese rice stir fry type thing. Yummer. :eat2: 

View attachment mbh.jpg


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

D_A_Bunny said:


> Quintuplets. I totally noticed the lovely knobs of butter.



Sextuplets!! One of my sisters complains that all my food is swimming in butter.  I can't BEAR shop bought sandwiches as they never have real butter in them, and I hate miserly smears of butter on the centre on a slice of bread. 

Butter = :bow:


----------



## StretchII

Some Chicken With Some Stuff. Whats in it? Olivie oil, butter, Shiitake mushrooms, onions, white wine, garlic, tomato and spices. The fun part is the little pile of strange looking goop on the side. It's a hummas with a jalapeno and cumin kick. 

View attachment Chicken.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

StretchII said:


> Some Chicken With Some Stuff. Whats in it? Olivie oil, butter, Shiitake mushrooms, onions, white wine, garlic, tomato and spices. The fun part is the little pile of strange looking goop on the side. It's a hummas with a jalapeno and cumin kick.
> 
> View attachment 100390



My goodness.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MmMMMMmmMM butter.


That is all.


----------



## KittyCourtz

I bring you cupcakes!

The chocolate one I took a while ago while I was at school. I got it from a cupcake truck that was nearby. The cone cupcake I got at a bake sale at my school about a year ago (I think).


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cross posting!

chicken nuggets and "fries"..completely low carb and delicious!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

KittyCourtz said:


> I bring you cupcakes!
> 
> The chocolate one I took a while ago while I was at school. I got it from a cupcake truck that was nearby. The cone cupcake I got at a bake sale at my school about a year ago (I think).



loving that bright blue icing! And welcome!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made something new tonight, "Sweet and Spicy Tomato and Pepper Chicken Stew." It was my first stew and my first time to use garam masala. I served it with store purchased garlic naan and leftover Indian take-out basmati rice. I followed the recipe exactly - and it was good, but I want to kick up the spice level next time.


----------



## Mishty

I love the pizza buffet so much, I only snapped a photo of my first and last plate though. 

View attachment Picnik collage.jpg


----------



## Windigo

Oh I wish we had those pizza buffets here! :eat2:


----------



## StretchII

Mishty said:


> I love the pizza buffet so much, I only snapped a photo of my first and last plate though.



That's variety for sure. Looks tasty too!

Do you remember the Domino's Orio pizza? They created the most ridiculous mascot for it, even worse than the Noid. It looked like a walking poo. It would hugg it's victims, thus it smeared them with chocolate. Sadly it looked more like they got too close to an exploding diaper.


----------



## Deacone

I know it looks like dog sick (Because that's what a few people said on facebook  ) but this is Chinese Foo Yung.

I made it  It's basically like an omelette, but with stir fry vegetables inside, like bamboo shoots, carrots, beanshoots,spring onions, chillies, chinese leaves etc 

Oh yeah, and pasta underneath.

And then Sarachi chilli sauce on top ^_^ It was GORGEOUS.


----------



## toni

No worries, my tastiest creations have looked like a huge mess. BTW, love the sarachi. I put it on everything. Have you ever tried mixing it with ketchup? It is soooooooo good!


----------



## Mishty

Taco salad without the lettuce,plus a baked potato...Taco Tater a la Mishty. 

View attachment photokkjj.JPG


View attachment photonwkw.JPG


View attachment photojkiihg.JPG


----------



## Weeze

Mishty said:


> Taco salad without the lettuce,plus a baked potato...Taco Tater a la Mishty.



I rarely comment on foodee board, but i need this in my mouth.


----------



## supersoup

Mishty said:


> Taco salad without the lettuce,plus a baked potato...Taco Tater a la Mishty.



You are an evil food genius. That looks so delicious it's sexy.


----------



## MisticalMisty

pulled pork and jalapeno quesadillas


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I need to fix the settings on my camera again, eek, doesn't look great. Last night's dinner - lamb shank in red wine and mint gravy, with mashed potatoes and garlic green beans. V tasty. 

View attachment lamb shank.jpg


----------



## StretchII

OMG, that all looks SO GOOD! We're getting closer to BBQ season too. Can't wait!


----------



## Deacone

toni said:


> No worries, my tastiest creations have looked like a huge mess. BTW, love the sarachi. I put it on everything. Have you ever tried mixing it with ketchup? It is soooooooo good!



I also put it on everything...and sometimes when im bored, i'll just eat it by itself...

I regret it after. 

Then I do it again. Hah!

Yes, I put it in my tomato pasta, and tbh I dont use ketchup that often so i just use it as a replacement. I go through a massive bottle (which is supposed to last normal people like a 4-6 months) in like a month or 2.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ThatFatGirl said:


> I made something new tonight, "Sweet and Spicy Tomato and Pepper Chicken Stew." It was my first stew and my first time to use garam masala. I served it with store purchased garlic naan and leftover Indian take-out basmati rice. I followed the recipe exactly - and it was good, but I want to kick up the spice level next time.



Looks so delicious! Thanks for the recipe link 



Mishty said:


> Taco salad without the lettuce,plus a baked potato...Taco Tater a la Mishty.



Mmmm good idea!


----------



## toni

Super bowl snacks...french dip, taco and lasagna cupcakes!!! They were soooo good and cheesey. 

View attachment cupcakes2.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Toni - yum! Homemade? What's the shell made of??


----------



## LovelyLiz

toni said:


> Super bowl snacks...french dip, taco and lasagna cupcakes!!! They were soooo good and cheesey.



Please invite me to your Super Bowl party next year. I want those!


----------



## toni

SoVerySoft said:


> Toni - yum! Homemade? What's the shell made of??


Yes! :happy: The recipe called for wonton wrappers but I couldn't find them on short notice so I used Goya discs. The same ones you would use to make empanadas.



mcbeth said:


> Please invite me to your Super Bowl party next year. I want those!



You got it!


----------



## Deven

Epic Salad

Mushrooms, hardboiled eggs, lettuce, grape tomatoes, and cheddar cheese with REAL bacon bits... not bacos.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

DevenDoom said:


> Epic Salad
> 
> Mushrooms, hardboiled eggs, lettuce, grape tomatoes, and cheddar cheese with REAL bacon bits... not bacos.



Where's the lettuce??


----------



## Deven

MzDeeZyre said:


> Where's the lettuce??



It's there. The bowl looks smaller than it is. We had iceberg lettuce. Tomorrow is Romaine Hearts!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

More importantly, where's the dressing?? What was the dressing? 

Dressing's my favorite part of salad.


----------



## Deven

The dressing was Hidden Valley Ranch


----------



## EMH1701

No Name wild rice meatballs, spinach noodles, veggie spaghetti sauce, and cheddar cheese. I've been craving meatballs for days.

Yes I have purple Fiesta dishes. I <3 purple.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> Yes I have purple Fiesta dishes. I <3 purple.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Cool! Couldn't rep you. :(


----------



## ThatFatGirl

EMH1701 said:


> No Name wild rice meatballs, spinach noodles, veggie spaghetti sauce, and cheddar cheese. I've been craving meatballs for days.
> 
> Yes I have purple Fiesta dishes. I <3 purple.



That looks divine!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

party rings nom nom


----------



## MisticalMisty

Valentine's Day dinner: pan seared rib eyes, green beans cooked in shallot butter and butter with some baked potato to set it off 






can't forget the garlic bread






oh..and the bacon and cheese!






V-day gifts for the hubs:

His own cake wreck cookie!






and the absolute, hands down best brittle I've ever tasted in my life:


----------



## StretchII

Pork Roast straight from the smoker and soon to spend another 20 minutes in the oven. I didn't want to chance anything being undercooked with the cold weather outside. Believe it or not the potatos were done at this point. They look a bit raw in this pic for some reason. 

View attachment PR.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

StretchII said:


> Pork Roast straight from the smoker and soon to spend another 20 minutes in the oven. I didn't want to chance anything being undercooked with the cold weather outside. Believe it or not the potatos were done at this point. They look a bit raw in this pic for some reason.



O

M

G

This looks AMAZING!  :eat2:

Especially that crispy skin


----------



## StretchII

Thanks. Yes, the outside did come out nice and crispy. It was made Kansas City style which requires a heavy rub, and in this one, I used brown sugar with a barrage of spices. Also the little chunks are minced garlic.


----------



## Mishty

SoVerySoft said:


> Especially that crispy skin



YESSS!



StretchII said:


> Thanks. Yes, the outside did come out nice and crispy. It was made Kansas City style which requires a heavy rub, and in this one, I used brown sugar with a barrage of spices. Also the little chunks are minced garlic.



I knew that was little chunks of garlic, I just knew it!
It looks ammmmmmazing! Brown sugary crispy skin. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

My dinner. Big fat salad. I call this my spring roll salad. It has everything but the wrapper and the noodles. Mint, lettuce, carrots tofu and stir fry sauce mixed with rice wine vinegar.. it's yummy! 

View attachment IMAG0539.jpg


----------



## Jes

Megan--great idea (and probably easier than rolling!)


----------



## StretchII

Never tried tofu. I think I may give it a shot seeing how good it looks here.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Testing to see if the pic looks OK 

View attachment DSC01315.JPG


----------



## CuteyChubb

sorry guys, it is supposed to be chicken salad & crackers


----------



## Tracyarts

Coctel de Camarones (Mexican-style shrimp cocktail):







I made it for supper last night, and love it so much that I had the leftovers for breakfast this morning. 

Tracy


----------



## Isa

Tracyarts said:


> Coctel de Camarones (Mexican-style shrimp cocktail):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it for supper last night, and love it so much that I had the leftovers for breakfast this morning.
> 
> Tracy



That looks delish Tracy! Can you post the recipe?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Isa said:


> That looks delish Tracy! Can you post the recipe?



Yes, pleeeese! Looks really yummy.


----------



## Tracyarts

" That looks delish Tracy! Can you post the recipe? "

Sure. The good thing is that it's one of those dishes where everybody has their own little take on it, so you can add or subtract ingredients depending on your tastes, and it still comes out great. When I make it, I make a really big batch so there is plenty to go around, and some for the next day too. You can easily cut the recipe in half. It keeps at least a couple days just fine, but no longer than that. 

Combine together in a large bowl:

- 3 pounds shrimp tails, peeled and de-veined, boiled and chilled. They can be small to jumbo, but if they're more than one bite sized, you will want to cut them in half or chunks. Also, if you're buying whole or shell on shrimp, account for that and buy an extra pound.
- 1 large cucumber, peeled, seeded, and diced.
- 2 or 3 Roma tomatoes (depending on size), seeded and chopped.
- 1 jalapeno (more or less, to taste) seeded and minced finely.
- 1/4 to 1/2 cup finely minced red onion (more or less, to taste).
- 2 to 4 tablespoons chopped cilantro leaves (more or less, to taste). 

For the sauce:

- 1/2 to 1 cup ketchup (or plain tomato sauce if you don't want it sweet).
- 1 cup clamato, V8, or tomato juice (I just use V8)
- 1 cup shrimp stock* (more or less) to thin it down.
- Juice of two limes.
- Cholula, Tabasco, Sriracha, or other hot sauce, to taste (I use about 1/4 cup.)
- Salt, to taste, if you need it. 

The sauce needs to be thin and the finished product almost like a gazpacho, so depending on how many vegetables you put in, you might need to fiddle with the amount of sauce. I just toss extra stuff in to get it where I want it, tasting as I go. 

* Shrimp stock: If you buy your shrimp with the head and/or shells intact, save them when you clean and peel you shrimp. Then rinse well, put in a pot with just enough water to cover, bring to a boil, and simmer for about 15 minutes. Strain out the shells and/or heads, and then simmer for about a half hour to reduce it. Chill and use this stock in your sauce. It's worth the effort because it adds a lot of flavor. But if you don't want to mess with it, or have pre-peeled shrimp, just use water or a mix of water and extra tomato juice to get the sauce to the right consistency.

After you mix the sauce in with the solids, cover and chill it in the fridge for at least a couple hours before serving. Avocado is usually added at serving time. I've had it served in a seeded avocado half, like a little bowl. Also, I've had thin slices of avocado fanned out on top as a garnish. Or you can even dice up avocado and mix in right before serving. Half the time I forget the avocados and never miss them... I've had it served with either saltine crackers or tortilla chips. Either way is good. You can garnish it with a sprig of cilantro and a lime wedge too if you want to be fancy. Most restaurants serve it in a parfait or other fancy glass because it's so pretty and colorful. It works in smaller amounts as an appetizer, or in a large serving as an entree.

Tracy


----------



## Sweet Tooth

My annual paczki... 3 custard and 3 cannoli filling.





Made egg cups for the first time. Hearty bread, ham, a bit of soft Swiss cheese, and egg.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet Tooth said:


> My annual paczki... 3 custard and 3 cannoli filling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made egg cups for the first time. Hearty bread, ham, a bit of soft Swiss cheese, and egg.



Holy crap. Must have. I saw you posting about paczki on fb but didn't know what they were. They look amazing!

And I was doing fine looking at the eggs til you had to cut one and let the yolk run. SO not fair.


----------



## CastingPearls

I haven't had paczki in forever and had no idea they could be bought with custard or cannoli filling. The best options I've ever had was prune, poppyseed or jam. I only eat the jam ones but the dough is worth it all anyway.

Those bread cups look divine too. Mmmmmm


----------



## Sweet Tooth

SoVerySoft said:


> Holy crap. Must have. I saw you posting about paczki on fb but didn't know what they were. They look amazing!
> 
> And I was doing fine looking at the eggs til you had to cut one and let the yolk run. SO not fair.





CastingPearls said:


> I haven't had paczki in forever and had no idea they could be bought with custard or cannoli filling. The best options I've ever had was prune, poppyseed or jam. I only eat the jam ones but the dough is worth it all anyway.
> 
> Those bread cups look divine too. Mmmmmm



Thanks ladies.  I sure enjoyed my treats! :happy:

Cannoli paczki have got to be the ultimate in bastardized "ethnic" foods. I was never a huge paczki fan until I had the ones with cannoli filling made at a local Italian bakery, of all places. [Paczki are Polish.] Sooooo incredibly good. I think we should converge on Detroit to celebrate Fat Tuesday from now on! 

News story about cannoli paczki...with video

The egg cups should've been cooked maybe a minute less. 400° for 5 min for just the bread, ham and cheese and then another 15 minutes with the egg to get them to that point. 10 minutes, and they still had partially clear whites.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweet Tooth said:


> Thanks ladies.  I sure enjoyed my treats! :happy:
> 
> Cannoli paczki have got to be the ultimate in bastardized "ethnic" foods. I was never a huge paczki fan until I had the ones with cannoli filling made at a local Italian bakery, of all places. [Paczki are Polish.] Sooooo incredibly good. I think we should converge on Detroit to celebrate Fat Tuesday from now on!


I'm half Polish and half Italian, so that's a bastardization I could really get behind! LOL


----------



## agnieszka

CastingPearls said:


> I'm half Polish and half Italian, so that's a bastardization I could really get behind! LOL



i am Polish and love Italians, can I get some of these paczki as well? :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Windigo

Sweet Tooth said:


> My annual paczki... 3 custard and 3 cannoli filling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made egg cups for the first time. Hearty bread, ham, a bit of soft Swiss cheese, and egg.



That is just awesome! :eat2:


----------



## agnieszka

todays dinner :eat2:
vegan safe


----------



## EMH1701

What I made for lunch.





Recipe here: http://frugalfoodie.typepad.com/blog/


----------



## Blackjack

Friday's dinner: sauteed tilapia. DELICIOUS.


----------



## HottiMegan

Jes said:


> Megan--great idea (and probably easier than rolling!)


It is so much easier than rolling. I sometimes add the noodles to the salad to get the complete taste but i was lazy. I make this as often as i can because it hits that craving so well 



StretchII said:


> Never tried tofu. I think I may give it a shot seeing how good it looks here.



I love tofu but have been eating it all my life. I have noticed a lot of people dont like it because they think it is so plain. I find it my universal go-to for protein. It sort of takes on what ever flavor you want to give it. I love extra super duper firm tofu. It has an almost cheese like consistency.


----------



## seavixen

Not a very attractive photo - just a quick mobile pic of my husband's (also quick) lunch the other day - but I looooooove quesadillas. They're so easy to make, and with the right touches, they taste absolutely amazing. 

View attachment quesadillas.jpg


----------



## EMH1701

I'm not sure that sweetbread can really be considered everyday food, but I have to say that it was one of the best dinners I've ever had in my life. And I've made Julia's Beouf Bourguignon, too.

Recipe here: http://frugalfoodie.typepad.com/blog/2012/03/sweet-breads-continued.html


----------



## EMH1701

HottiMegan said:


> I love tofu but have been eating it all my life. I have noticed a lot of people dont like it because they think it is so plain. I find it my universal go-to for protein. It sort of takes on what ever flavor you want to give it. I love extra super duper firm tofu. It has an almost cheese like consistency.



Tofu is like flour. People don't eat plain flour; likewise, they shouldn't eat plain tofu.


----------



## sunnie1653

Sweet Tooth said:


> My annual paczki... 3 custard and 3 cannoli filling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made egg cups for the first time. Hearty bread, ham, a bit of soft Swiss cheese, and egg.




I must know how you made the bread and egg cups..... Must. Know. :O


----------



## Sweet Tooth

sunnie1653 said:


> I must know how you made the bread and egg cups..... Must. Know. :O



Really simple... 

Oven @ 400°.

I used ramekins, but you can use muffin tins too. Quick spray of non-stick spray. Cut the bread with a round cutter and lightly press them into the ramekins. [I'd probably just cut off crusts in the future.] Place a piece of ham or cooked bacon or whatever inside the bread. I used some very thinly sliced lunch meat style ham. I added a tiny bit of cheese then, too. Bake this for about 5 minutes.

Then, just crack an egg into the cup. [I held back the ham a little with a fork as I poured it from a small cup into the ramekin.] Sprinkle with a little salt and pepper, if you like. I baked for another 15 minutes. 10 minutes, and the white was still partially translucent in the egg. I might've done 13-14 minutes next time.

They popped out of the ramekins really easily, too.


----------



## sunnie1653

They're in the oven right now.  I'll let you know how they turned out. I did just eggs in mine, and eggs and cheese for the kids... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

sunnie1653 said:


> They're in the oven right now.  I'll let you know how they turned out. I did just eggs in mine, and eggs and cheese for the kids... we'll see how it goes.



So??? How'd it go?


----------



## sunnie1653

At about 13/14 mins they didn't look quite "done." So I left it for another few minutes, and by then I had practically hard boiled eggs inside of toast. LMAO!! It was still tasty but next time I'm going to trust the clock.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

sunnie1653 said:


> At about 13/14 mins they didn't look quite "done." So I left it for another few minutes, and by then I had practically hard boiled eggs inside of toast. LMAO!! It was still tasty but next time I'm going to trust the clock.



Ahh, yes. The carryover cooking issue. Like I said, I'd do mine for slightly less time next time, but it was still yummy.


----------



## vardon_grip

Applesauce Bratwurst

I got a sausage stuffer attachment for Christmas and I have finally got around to using it. I bought some fresh pork butt and veal and ran it through the grinder a couple of times. After adding the spices I threw in a couple cups of fresh applesauce that I made from a few Gala, Fuji and Granny Smith apples and a pinch of cinnamon. (No sugar added) I ran the mixture in the food processor to emulsify and then stuffed it into natural casing. I gave the bratwurst a gentle boil in some beer and then finished them on the grill pan for some color and nice char marks. A good roll, mustard and some caramelized onions were exactly what the doctor ordered for the bratwurst. Always listen to your doctor!


----------



## FatAndProud

vardon_grip said:


> Applesauce Bratwurst
> 
> I got a sausage stuffer attachment for Christmas and I have finally got around to using it. I bought some fresh pork butt and veal and ran it through the grinder a couple of times. After adding the spices I threw in a couple cups of fresh applesauce that I made from a few Gala, Fuji and Granny Smith apples and a pinch of cinnamon. (No sugar added) I ran the mixture in the food processor to emulsify and then stuffed it into natural casing. I gave the bratwurst a gentle boil in some beer and then finished them on the grill pan for some color and nice char marks. A good roll, mustard and some caramelized onions were exactly what the doctor ordered for the bratwurst. Always listen to your doctor!



Wow. .....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> Wow. .....


I was going to say "I like my bratwurst a little darker," and then I realized how that would sound.


----------



## FatAndProud

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was going to say "I like my bratwurst a little darker," and then I realized how that would sound.



Agreed!!!!


----------



## sunnie1653

FatAndProud said:


> Agreed!!!!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was going to say "I like my bratwurst a little darker," and then I realized how that would sound.



HAHAHA!!!



I'm totally with ya.  Looks good though, VG!


----------



## vardon_grip

While I was making german sausage last week I also made a small batch of bulk italian sausage. I browned the home made sausage and mixed it with a little ricotta, fresh parsley and some spices and stuffed it some pasta sheets. I made the sauce with chopped San Marzano tomatoes, fresh garlic. oregano and the rest of the sausage. I garnished the ravioli with some basil and shaved parmesan. It was dee-lish!


----------



## liz (di-va)

vardon_grip said:


> While I was making german sausage last week I also made a small batch of bulk italian sausage. I browned the home made sausage and mixed it with a little ricotta, fresh parsley and some spices and stuffed it some pasta sheets. I made the sauce with chopped San Marzano tomatoes, fresh garlic. oregano and the rest of the sausage. I garnished the ravioli with some basil and shaved parmesan. It was dee-lish!



Want! Wantily want want want.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

vardon_grip said:


> While I was making german sausage last week I also made a small batch of bulk italian sausage. I browned the home made sausage and mixed it with a little ricotta, fresh parsley and some spices and stuffed it some pasta sheets. I made the sauce with chopped San Marzano tomatoes, fresh garlic. oregano and the rest of the sausage. I garnished the ravioli with some basil and shaved parmesan. It was dee-lish!



If I lived within an hour of you, I would beg, borrow, steal, cajole and manipulate you into cooking for me at least twice a month. And then I would annoy you with my endless praise and sounds of foodee pleasure. Of course you would have to make at least three plates of food since I am sure hubby would want in on the deal, but still, I would find a way.


----------



## vardon_grip

I forgot to add:

The ravioli were made with the help of cutting rounds I received as a Christmas (Amazon Wish List) gift from a wonderful and anonymous Dimmer. 

The ravioli is dedicated to you!







(I served the same ravioli at the dedication ceremony. The mayor LOVED them. Her husband not so much. He is lactose intolerant so the ricotta made his stomach ache.)


----------



## vardon_grip

D_A_Bunny said:


> If I lived within an hour of you, I would beg, borrow, steal, cajole and manipulate you into cooking for me at least twice a month. And then I would annoy you with my endless praise and sounds of foodee pleasure. Of course you would have to make at least three plates of food since I am sure hubby would want in on the deal, but still, I would find a way.



No need to beg. I would do it happily. 
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

vardon_grip said:


> No need to beg. I would do it happily.
> Thanks for the compliment!



You are quite welcome. Any chance of you moving to Florida?


----------



## bigsexy920

Looks so good - my favorite foods are meats in casings. 



vardon_grip said:


> Applesauce Bratwurst
> 
> I got a sausage stuffer attachment for Christmas and I have finally got around to using it. I bought some fresh pork butt and veal and ran it through the grinder a couple of times. After adding the spices I threw in a couple cups of fresh applesauce that I made from a few Gala, Fuji and Granny Smith apples and a pinch of cinnamon. (No sugar added) I ran the mixture in the food processor to emulsify and then stuffed it into natural casing. I gave the bratwurst a gentle boil in some beer and then finished them on the grill pan for some color and nice char marks. A good roll, mustard and some caramelized onions were exactly what the doctor ordered for the bratwurst. Always listen to your doctor!


----------



## bbwprincess




----------



## Windigo

bbwprincess said:


>



Wow, that's a BIG cookie


----------



## Deacone

My late lunch


----------



## MisticalMisty

I made queso chicken for dinner last night..it was yummy!


----------



## AnnMarie

My dee-licious chicken soup - about to go have a bowl.  

View attachment s.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Breakfast of champions!


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> My dee-licious chicken soup - about to go have a bowl.



oh wow! Looks amazing. This is the 2nd winter in a row that I wanted to make soup and never did. I am so lazy 




Deacone said:


> Breakfast of champions!



Please identify! I was going to guess egg salad on a rye krisp but since you said breakfast, maybe it's scrambled eggs. And topped with "sea legs"? And dots of ketchup? If that's ketchup then yeah, I'm going with scrambled.


----------



## Deacone

SoVerySoft said:


> Please identify! I was going to guess egg salad on a rye krisp but since you said breakfast, maybe it's scrambled eggs. And topped with "sea legs"? And dots of ketchup? If that's ketchup then yeah, I'm going with scrambled.



Scrambled eggs on ryvita with seafood sticks and sriracha chilli sauce  close guess!


----------



## smithnwesson

Wow! There is some serious photographic talent exhibited in this thread (besides vardon grip, of course.) I feel inadequate.

Anyway, we had gumbo for lunch.






- Jim


----------



## theladypoet

This is my new favourite salad- pork strips that have been marinated in sweet chili sauce and pan fried on a bed of arugula, coleslaw mix, cucumbers, tomatoes and green onions. The dressing is half sweet chili sauce and half sour cream, and the whole thing is topped with chopped dry roasted peanuts. The only way it could be any better is if I had an ice cold lager or ale to take the bite off the chili- I switched brands and this new stuff is way spicier than my old stuff!


----------



## SoVerySoft

theladypoet said:


> This is my new favourite salad- pork strips that have been marinated in sweet chili sauce and pan fried on a bed of arugula, coleslaw mix, cucumbers, tomatoes and green onions. The dressing is half sweet chili sauce and half sour cream, and the whole thing is topped with chopped dry roasted peanuts. The only way it could be any better is if I had an ice cold lager or ale to take the bite off the chili- I switched brands and this new stuff is way spicier than my old stuff!



I'd be willing to devour a huge plate of this. OK, not willing. Eager.

Looks great!


----------



## vardon_grip

theladypoet said:


> This is my new favourite salad- pork strips that have been marinated in sweet chili sauce and pan fried on a bed of arugula, coleslaw mix, cucumbers, tomatoes and green onions. The dressing is half sweet chili sauce and half sour cream, and the whole thing is topped with chopped dry roasted peanuts. The only way it could be any better is if I had an ice cold lager or ale to take the bite off the chili- I switched brands and this new stuff is way spicier than my old stuff!



This looks great!


----------



## vardon_grip

smithnwesson said:


> Wow! There is some serious photographic talent exhibited in this thread (besides vardon grip, of course.) I feel inadequate.
> 
> Anyway, we had gumbo for lunch.
> 
> - Jim



As long as the dish was tasty it doesn't matter what it looks like. I love gumbo. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Been in the mood for some Paella, think I'm going to go for it Friday, YUM!!! 

View attachment paella.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

pjbbwlvr said:


> Been in the mood for some Paella, think I'm going to go for it Friday, YUM!!!



Now that's some good lookin' stuff!


----------



## Deacone

That is a sexy ass paella...

This is what i've made for work tomorrow


----------



## CastingPearls

pjbbwlvr said:


> Been in the mood for some Paella, think I'm going to go for it Friday, YUM!!!


Paella is one of those dishes that genuinely makes me happy to prepare. Pure joy. It's been a long time and I look forward to having my own kitchen again one day.


----------



## theladypoet

Deacone said:


> That is a sexy ass paella...
> 
> This is what i've made for work tomorrow


That wrap looks amazing. WANT:eat1:


----------



## SummerG

Bisquick shortcakes, frozen strawberries, and whipped cream from a can... was still pretty awesome.


----------



## Windigo

Delightful!


----------



## bbwprincess

Windigo said:


> Wow, that's a BIG cookie



i know they have those at some restaraunts i go to, they taste sooo good!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

SummerG said:


> Bisquick shortcakes, frozen strawberries, and whipped cream from a can... was still pretty awesome.



Mmmmm yummy!!:eat1:


----------



## Deven

After reading it here:

I made breakfast buttercups


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

What's a buttercup?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Nevermind, found pics/recipe here: http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2011/03/breakfast-buttercups.html. WOW. That looks delish.


----------



## smithnwesson

OMG! What a brilliant idea. Guess what I'll be having for late lunch?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cross posting from the Low Carb thread

I made the yummiest dinner tonight:

Roast beef with green beans cooked in shallot butter and a garlic/parmesan pan sauce


----------



## smithnwesson

^ ^ ^ ^ Perfection! - Jim


----------



## Deven

smithnwesson said:


> OMG! What a brilliant idea. Guess what I'll be having for late lunch?



Mine tasted great... but I used too little meat and too little cheese. I didn't have an awful lot of room, so my mom is getting me ramekins for the next batch.


----------



## ChubblyNatasha

I made Brownies yesterday! Packet mix and jazz, but as a first attempt I don't think they came out too bad. The kitchen is still in one piece at least!





Edit: Actually seeing that pic they look rather horrific! I promise they taste better than they look!


----------



## agnieszka

lemon fried plaice with salad


----------



## MisticalMisty

Spaghetti squash with meat sauce and green beans cooked in shallot butter


----------



## theladypoet

Pan fried cod with spinach salad and a cape seed roll. I don't usually like fish but the cute guy at the fish counter recommended cod and it's very good! Mild, flaky, not greasy or fishy at all... now I have an excuse to go back to the fish counter.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Banana bread french toast and ham steaks..yum!


----------



## Tracyarts

Grilled jalapeno, cheese, and bacon pepper poppers (I posted about on the BBQ/grilling thread). 

Tracy


----------



## Stuffingkit

Tracyarts said:


> Grilled jalapeno, cheese, and bacon pepper poppers (I posted about on the BBQ/grilling thread).
> 
> Tracy



MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Tracyarts

Egg baked in a roasted tomato.






I saw this recipe in Whole Living magazine yesterday and since I love anything to do with tomatoes, I had to try it for breakfast. The magazine recipe is for a half dozen, but I only had one large tomato on hand, so I improvised measurements. 

It takes a little bit of time, but is a fairly simple recipe. You cut the top off of a large tomato and carefully scoop the seeds, gel, and most of the flesh from the inside. Then brush the inside and cut edge with a little bit of olive oil mixed with some herbs (the recipe called for fresh thyme, but I had some Italian blend dried herbs that worked fine), and a little salt and pepper. It also calls for thinly sliced garlic, but I just put a shake of garlic powder inside instead. You bake the tomato for about a half hour at 400, until it's looking nice and roasty. Then break an egg into the tomato, add a pinch of salt and some pepper, and return to the oven until the egg is as set is you prefer. 

Tracy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracyarts said:


> Egg baked in a roasted tomato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this recipe in Whole Living magazine yesterday and since I love anything to do with tomatoes, I had to try it for breakfast. The magazine recipe is for a half dozen, but I only had one large tomato on hand, so I improvised measurements.
> 
> It takes a little bit of time, but is a fairly simple recipe. You cut the top off of a large tomato and carefully scoop the seeds, gel, and most of the flesh from the inside. Then brush the inside and cut edge with a little bit of olive oil mixed with some herbs (the recipe called for fresh thyme, but I had some Italian blend dried herbs that worked fine), and a little salt and pepper. It also calls for thinly sliced garlic, but I just put a shake of garlic powder inside instead. You bake the tomato for about a half hour at 400, until it's looking nice and roasty. Then break an egg into the tomato, add a pinch of salt and some pepper, and return to the oven until the egg is as set is you prefer.
> 
> Tracy



Sounds like you improvise with the spices in the same way I do  

How did it taste? Was the egg and tomato a good combination?


----------



## Tracyarts

" How did it taste? Was the egg and tomato a good combination? "

I really liked it. I eat eggs with salsa all the time, and I also like to have scrambled eggs for breakfast with a sliced fresh tomato on the side. So the combination of egg and tomato is one I think works really well whether plain, or with herbs and other seasonings. The Italian herbs worked great too. 

Tracy


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Tracyarts said:


> Egg baked in a roasted tomato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this recipe in Whole Living magazine yesterday and since I love anything to do with tomatoes, I had to try it for breakfast. The magazine recipe is for a half dozen, but I only had one large tomato on hand, so I improvised measurements.
> 
> It takes a little bit of time, but is a fairly simple recipe. You cut the top off of a large tomato and carefully scoop the seeds, gel, and most of the flesh from the inside. Then brush the inside and cut edge with a little bit of olive oil mixed with some herbs (the recipe called for fresh thyme, but I had some Italian blend dried herbs that worked fine), and a little salt and pepper. It also calls for thinly sliced garlic, but I just put a shake of garlic powder inside instead. You bake the tomato for about a half hour at 400, until it's looking nice and roasty. Then break an egg into the tomato, add a pinch of salt and some pepper, and return to the oven until the egg is as set is you prefer.
> 
> Tracy



http://www.myjewishlearning.com/culture/2/Food/Ashkenazic_Cuisine/Israel/Shakshuka.shtml

I saw a cooking show once where they showed breakfast in Israel. One of their most common breakfasts is called Shakshuka. It is chopped tomatoes with onions, peppers and spices, cooked and then add a cracked egg or two to the mixture and finish cooking. When I saw your photo it reminded me of that. I make Shakshuka whenever I can now, when I have the ingredients. It is quite delicious and makes me feel like I am getting some veggies in early in the day. You might like this dish since you like the mixture of tomato and egg and it can be done quicker and on the stove top.


----------



## miafantastic

Today's breakfast ... Land of Nod cinnamon buns with vanilla glaze. Yummmmm.


----------



## deanbpm

Rump steak with herb crust and peppercorn sauce and a warm spinach, red onion and garlic side salad with a large whiskey on the rocks


----------



## AuntHen

miafantastic said:


> Today's breakfast ... Land of Nod cinnamon buns with vanilla glaze. Yummmmm.



these look amazing! yummy!


----------



## miafantastic

fat9276 said:


> these look amazing! yummy!



Whoa-yeah. Freaking scrumptious and easy to throw together.


----------



## smithnwesson

Some veal scallopini, a little Greek salad, a glass of CA Chardonnay, and some spaghetti tossed with butter and finely grated Parmigiano Reggiano.
















:eat2: -Jim


----------



## deanbpm

A bit boring today but I am too busy wasting time on the internet to cook anything else.,,,,,,

Ramen noodles with a 'frozen vegetable medley'


----------



## vardon_grip

BLATTYs
(Bacon, Lettuce, Avocado, Tomato, Turkey on grill toasted sourdough)
(Turkey Club prolly sounds better, but I like the acronym)

Last Thanksgiving I bought an extra turkey to give to a Boy Scout food drive at my local market. When I came out with the donation turkey, they had already packed up and left. I was stuck with an extra turkey that has been sitting in my freezer. Cut to a couple of days ago when I was craving a turkey sandwich...Defrosted, brined overnight and roasted upside down. A little far to go for a sandwich? Perhaps. Complete sandwich satisfaction? Abso-friggen-lutely!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> BLATTYs
> (Bacon, Lettuce, Avocado, Tomato, Turkey on grill toasted sourdough)
> (Turkey Club prolly sounds better, but I like the acronym)
> 
> Last Thanksgiving I bought an extra turkey to give to a Boy Scout food drive at my local market. When I came out with the donation turkey, they had already packed up and left. I was stuck with an extra turkey that has been sitting in my freezer. Cut to a couple of days ago when I was craving a turkey sandwich...Defrosted, brined overnight and roasted upside down. A little far to go for a sandwich? Perhaps. Complete sandwich satisfaction? Abso-friggen-lutely!



I actually got quite excited when I saw that you had posted. With bated breath I waitED for your photo to appear and yet again I was not disappointed. I would have licked the screen but my co-workers would not have understood. YOU ARE A GOD!!!!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I actually got quite excited when I saw that you had posted. With bated breath I waitED for your photo to appear and yet again I was not disappointed. I would have licked the screen but my co-workers would not have understood. YOU ARE A GOD!!!!!!!!! :bow:


 You do realize that he's just using a flashlight and his cell phone, don't you? Jess kiddin' 

He always seems to post his photo's immediately after mine. That makes me fell like an asshole and slink upstairs and hide under the bed in shame. :doh:

- Jim


----------



## vardon_grip

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I actually got quite excited when I saw that you had posted. With bated breath I waitED for your photo to appear and yet again I was not disappointed. I would have licked the screen but my co-workers would not have understood. YOU ARE A GOD!!!!!!!!! :bow:



BBS1, Thank you so much! This is high praise indeed. I am flattered and greatly appreciate your very kind words. This was a very rich sandwich. I mashed the avocado and seasoned it with some garlic, paprika, white pepper, sea salt and onion powder. (like a kind of guacamole) The only reason I mashed the avocado was because I don't like the avocado slices squirting out when you take a bite of a sandwich. The uncured bacon was thick cut, applewood smoked and peppered just right. It was a meal and a half!


----------



## vardon_grip

smithnwesson said:


> You do realize that he's just using a flashlight and his cell phone, don't you? Jess kiddin'
> 
> He always seems to post his photo's immediately after mine. That makes me fell like an asshole and slink upstairs and hide under the bed in shame. :doh:
> 
> - Jim



I LOVE veal and yours looked great! I bet it tasted like it looked. Plus, you can never go wrong with sauteed mushrooms. (I know, veal is not PC, but it is so dang delicious)


----------



## smithnwesson

vardon_grip said:


> I LOVE veal and yours looked great! I bet it tasted like it looked. Plus, you can never go wrong with sauteed mushrooms. (I know, veal is not PC, but it is so dang delicious)


 It was excellent!

Try the veal . It's the best in the city. 

Too bad Sterling Hayden didn't get to finish his. 

-Jim


----------



## Tracyarts

Smoked cheese-filled jalapeno cones.






I cut the top off of the jalapenos, used a small filet knife to scrape out as much of the membrane as I could, rinsed out the seeds, left upside down to dry for a bit, then stuffed with wedges of queso quesadilla Mexican melting cheese with bits of jalapeno in it. Put them on this nifty little pepper rack I found for the grill, and smoked them with some mesquite wood until the cheese was nice and smoky and drippy, and the peppers tender. 

They were smoky, cheesy, and hot enough to hurt in that "give me more" chili pepper kind of way! 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracyarts said:


> Smoked cheese-filled jalapeno cones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the top off of the jalapenos, used a small filet knife to scrape out as much of the membrane as I could, rinsed out the seeds, left upside down to dry for a bit, then stuffed with wedges of queso quesadilla Mexican melting cheese with bits of jalapeno in it. Put them on this nifty little pepper rack I found for the grill, and smoked them with some mesquite wood until the cheese was nice and smoky and drippy, and the peppers tender.
> 
> They were smoky, cheesy, and hot enough to hurt in that "give me more" chili pepper kind of way!
> 
> Tracy



Holy Moly! I think I'd like you to move near me and invite me over to dine with you. You wouldn't have a problem with that, would you?

Yum.


----------



## Isa

SoVerySoft said:


> Holy Moly! I think I'd like you to move near me and invite me over to dine with you. You wouldn't have a problem with that, would you?
> 
> Yum.



I was thinking something similar since she's semi close to me. We need to get together with a few others and have a luncheon date one day Miss Tracy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

vardon_grip said:


> BLATTYs
> (Bacon, Lettuce, Avocado, Tomato, Turkey on grill toasted sourdough)
> (Turkey Club prolly sounds better, but I like the acronym)
> 
> Last Thanksgiving I bought an extra turkey to give to a Boy Scout food drive at my local market. When I came out with the donation turkey, they had already packed up and left. I was stuck with an extra turkey that has been sitting in my freezer. Cut to a couple of days ago when I was craving a turkey sandwich...Defrosted, brined overnight and roasted upside down. A little far to go for a sandwich? Perhaps. Complete sandwich satisfaction? Abso-friggen-lutely!



You had me at avacado......:eat2:


----------



## vardon_grip

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You had me at avacado......:eat2:



Little known fact: Every Hass (rhymes with pass) avocado in the world can trace its origin from one tree. That tree died in 2002 at the age of 76 in La Habra Heights, CA. I used Hass avocados in the BLATTYs


----------



## Micara

My No-Bake Nutella Cheesecake- recipe from Pinterest.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I was thinking something similar since she's semi close to me. We need to get together with a few others and have a luncheon date one day Miss Tracy! "

That'd be fun! I know there are a fair number of people from the forums who live in the Houston area. And Houston is certainly a good city to be a foodie in.

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Micara said:


> My No-Bake Nutella Cheesecake- recipe from Pinterest.



So how was it?? Looks good!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tracyarts said:


> " I was thinking something similar since she's semi close to me. We need to get together with a few others and have a luncheon date one day Miss Tracy! "
> 
> That'd be fun! I know there are a fair number of people from the forums who live in the Houston area. And Houston is certainly a good city to be a foodie in.
> 
> Tracy



If you guys can do it on a weekend...Rob and I could drive down from Dallas. We've been planning on visiting BBWTexan...just haven't had an opportunity!


----------



## miafantastic

Good ol' chewy, gooey chocolate chip cookies. I make the batter for them, or some variation of them, almost every other week and keep it in the fridge. Then I bake them a few (or a bunch) at a time. They're faaaaaaaavorites.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

miafantastic said:


> Good ol' chewy, gooey chocolate chip cookies. I make the batter for them, or some variation of them, almost every other week and keep it in the fridge. Then I bake them a few (or a bunch) at a time. They're faaaaaaaavorites.



Just when I thought I had enough to eat today....you come along with this


----------



## Ruby Ripples

They look wonderful!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Finally got around to using the ice cream attachment for my kitchen aid that I received for Christmas. Made the hubs a couple quarts of coconut almond ice cream...he's in heaven


----------



## vardon_grip

MisticalMisty said:


> Finally got around to using the ice cream attachment for my kitchen aid that I received for Christmas. Made the hubs a couple quarts of coconut almond ice cream...he's in heaven



That looks great!


----------



## MisticalMisty

vardon_grip said:


> That looks great!



Thanks!....made my flavor today...I think I need to play with the recipe.


----------



## miafantastic

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just when I thought I had enough to eat today....you come along with this





Ruby Ripples said:


> They look wonderful!



Ha ha! They're yum. Baking up a few right now and watchin' the Game of Thrones Season 2 finale. All-around satisfaction.


----------



## vardon_grip

Saffron Risotto with baby portobello mushrooms

I had already shot this today when I realized that I may have posted this dish before. Oh well, it made for a very tasty dinner. After sauteing some chopped yellow onions until translucent I added two cloves of chopped garlic, a cup of dry white wine and a few cups of Carnaroli rice. The secret to good risotto is constant stirring and adding stock that is very hot. Just before the risotto was done cooking I added a generous pinch of saffron I picked up in a Dubai spice market and some sauteed baby bello mushrooms. The risotto was garnished with some chopped flat leafed parsely and shaved parmigiano reggiano.


----------



## one2one

vardon_grip said:


> Saffron Risotto with baby portobello mushrooms
> 
> I had already shot this today when I realized that I may have posted this dish before. Oh well, it made for a very tasty dinner. After sauteing some chopped yellow onions until translucent I added two cloves of chopped garlic, a cup of dry white wine and a few cups of Carnaroli rice. The secret to good risotto is constant stirring and adding stock that is very hot. Just before the risotto was done cooking I added a generous pinch of saffron I picked up in a Dubai spice market and some sauteed baby bello mushrooms. The risotto was garnished with some chopped flat leafed parsely and shaved parmigiano reggiano.



You had me at saffron.


----------



## Tracyarts

Roasted miniature eggplants from my garden:






I trimmed off the green top, sliced them in half down the middle, tossed in a big bowl with some olive oil, sea salt, and black pepper. Then arranged on a baking sheet, cut side down, baked at 375 for 30 minutes, then flipped them over and baked for another 15 minutes. They came out very soft, so you could get away with 15 minutes on each side if you wanted them firmer.


These are the eggplants before cooking:






The variety is called "Fairy Tale", and they are miniature plants that only reach a couple feet tall and grow well in containers. They make clusters of tiny eggplants that only get 3-4" long. They are very sweet and tender, so you can eat the skin, and not worry about dealing with soaking or salting out any kind of bitterness. The plants are very prolific, and I have several of them. I'm looking forward to trying lots of different recipes with these little gems!

Tracy


----------



## Micara

SoVerySoft said:


> So how was it?? Looks good!



Thanks! It did turn out good, but almost too rich!


----------



## spiritangel

this thread always makes me hungry

this is what I am making for dinner tonight I made it a couple of nights ago and yumm






wholemeal lebanese bread (used as a pizza base)with bbq sauce, leeks, mushrooms, baby spinach, fish, prawns bacon and vintage tasty cheese soo good


----------



## nugget34

spiritangel said:


> this thread always makes me hungry
> 
> this is what I am making for dinner tonight I made it a couple of nights ago and yumm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wholemeal lebanese bread (used as a pizza base)with bbq sauce, leeks, mushrooms, baby spinach, fish, prawns bacon and vintage tasty cheese soo good



Looks good what are leeks? the same as shallots?


----------



## spiritangel

No they are thicker and longer than shallotts (hmm but I think you call shallotts something diff to us spring onions or some such the long green oniony type things)

Leeks are really delicious and I find hard to describe  am sure someone here can do a better job than I have


----------



## Windigo

spiritangel said:


> No they are thicker and longer than shallotts (hmm but I think you call shallotts something diff to us spring onions or some such the long green oniony type things)
> 
> Leeks are really delicious and I find hard to describe  am sure someone here can do a better job than I have



Pictures say more than words  






They're from the same vegetable group as onions, shallots and garlic (alliums) but have a more mild flavor and texture.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Tracyarts said:


> Roasted miniature eggplants from my garden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trimmed off the green top, sliced them in half down the middle, tossed in a big bowl with some olive oil, sea salt, and black pepper. Then arranged on a baking sheet, cut side down, baked at 375 for 30 minutes, then flipped them over and baked for another 15 minutes. They came out very soft, so you could get away with 15 minutes on each side if you wanted them firmer.
> 
> 
> These are the eggplants before cooking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The variety is called "Fairy Tale", and they are miniature plants that only reach a couple feet tall and grow well in containers. They make clusters of tiny eggplants that only get 3-4" long. They are very sweet and tender, so you can eat the skin, and not worry about dealing with soaking or salting out any kind of bitterness. The plants are very prolific, and I have several of them. I'm looking forward to trying lots of different recipes with these little gems!
> 
> Tracy



These look so wonderful. I absolutely love aubergines and i've had pea aubergines in a curry at a Thai restaurant but I've never had baby ones like yours. Theyre so pretty! do they have the same flavour and texture as big ones when cooked? I never do the salting thing with big ones and they never come out bitter.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I never knew there was such a thing as mini-eggplant- I truly enjoyed seeing those


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I never knew there was such a thing as mini-eggplant- I truly enjoyed seeing those


You should taste them stuffed and roasted. *drool* They're on some Chinese take-out menus in my area.


----------



## Ricky4SSBBWs

Captain Crunch French Toast from Blue Moon Cafe. One of the greatest meals ever! http://bluemoonbaltimore.com/


----------



## Jon Blaze

My first Pastelón 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178385_10150867718697688_6698738_o.jpg


----------



## Deven

Homemade Strawberry Shortcake. Yes, the whipped cream is homemade, too.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Ricky4SSBBWs said:


> Captain Crunch French Toast from Blue Moon Cafe. One of the greatest meals ever! http://bluemoonbaltimore.com/



My oh my...this looks amazing:eat2:


----------



## QuasimodoQT

I've been going through as much of this as I could lay hands on, preparing it the same way each time. So good. Meant to post it a ways back, but life intervened. 

Baby bok choy with olive oil, butter, minced garlic, sesame oil, rice vinegar, dash of soy, scattering of Parm, black sesame seeds, fried onions, toasted almonds, salt, pepper. 

View attachment 20120525 001smaller3.jpg


----------



## MLadyJ

Quasi..is there a recipe or is it a free for all?..I love baby bok choy...drooling on my keyboard..nopt a good idea, That look so good!


----------



## QuasimodoQT

MLadyJ said:


> Quasi..is there a recipe or is it a free for all?..I love baby bok choy...drooling on my keyboard..nopt a good idea, That look so good!



I didn't start from any recipe, just threw stuff in. 

For a whole bag of baby bok choy (I pulled off all outer leaves to separate from center stem), I used just enough olive oil to skim coat the pan, 2 TBS butter, 3 cloves finely minced garlic. Let that saute a minute, then threw in the bok choy, topping with a fast glug each of rice vinegar and soy, then maybe 1.5 tsp of sesame oil and a scattering of black sesame seeds (1-2tsp), salt/pepper to taste. After the bok choy is done, it comes off the heat for the parmesan, didn't use much, maybe 1-2 TBS? 

The other two toppings are pre-made. I got the fried onions in a jar at my Asian superstore, they're great in salads, and I always make extra when I toast almonds/nuts, to keep on hand. Those I just scattered on top as garnish. 

I've made it several times since, couldn't believe how well it turned out. I crave the stuff. Calling it QBBC. Sometimes, going on instinct while I learn to cook pays off! Hope you like it too.


----------



## vardon_grip

QuasimodoQT said:


> I've been going through as much of this as I could lay hands on, preparing it the same way each time. So good. Meant to post it a ways back, but life intervened.
> 
> Baby bok choy with olive oil, butter, minced garlic, sesame oil, rice vinegar, dash of soy, scattering of Parm, black sesame seeds, fried onions, toasted almonds, salt, pepper.



Looks great!


----------



## vardon_grip

Jon Blaze said:


> My first Pastelón
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178385_10150867718697688_6698738_o.jpg



That looks good. I love plantains and the idea of making "lasagna" out of them is great!


----------



## SweetPotato

> Baby bok choy with olive oil, butter, minced garlic, sesame oil, rice vinegar, dash of soy, scattering of Parm, black sesame seeds, fried onions, toasted almonds, salt, pepper.



Thank you so much for the recipe. Your bok choy looks so delicious. i am writing this down and am trying it out


----------



## QuasimodoQT

Hope it goes swimmingly! I'm making it yet again tonight.


----------



## EMH1701

The strawberry rhubarb pie I made.

Recipe is here: http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1937,149181-251192,00.html


----------



## MisticalMisty

Dear Massachusetts, I love you and your yummy foods.


----------



## Mishty

Sunday brunch at Wildflower Cafe in Alabama's hippie capital Mentone.

Everything is organic/free range/local, which I highly approve of.

I had the filet sampler with red potato mash smothered in summer veggies and steak; tomato pie,ham & cheese quiche plus mushrooms,raspberry crepe and fresh fruit. I also had sweet tater biscuits with fresh butter, but they didn't last long enough to get a photo snapped. The tomato pie has so much cheese it was almost difficult to eat,allllmost. lol Derby pie for dessert. Think pecan pie minus pecan pie filling plus ooooozing milk chocolate. 

View attachment 2012-06-17_12-33-36_658.jpg


View attachment 2012-06-17_12-33-42_766.jpg


View attachment 2012-06-17_12-33-56_260.jpg


View attachment 2012-06-17_12-52-48_478.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> Dear Massachusetts, I love you and your yummy foods.



WANT! and...



Mishty said:


> Sunday brunch at Wildflower Cafe in Alabama's hippie capital Mentone.



WANT!


----------



## sugar and spice

Mishty said:


> Sunday brunch at Wildflower Cafe in Alabama's hippie capital Mentone.
> 
> Everything is organic/free range/local, which I highly approve of.
> 
> I had the filet sampler with red potato mash smothered in summer veggies and steak; tomato pie,ham & cheese quiche plus mushrooms,raspberry crepe and fresh fruit. I also had sweet tater biscuits with fresh butter, but they didn't last long enough to get a photo snapped. The tomato pie has so much cheese it was almost difficult to eat,allllmost. lol Derby pie for dessert. Think pecan pie minus pecan pie filling plus ooooozing milk chocolate.



WOW! That all looks deeeelicious!:eat1::eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

MisticalMisty said:


> Dear Massachusetts, I love you and your yummy foods.



YUMMMMM!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## one2one

Mishty said:


> Sunday brunch at Wildflower Cafe in Alabama's hippie capital Mentone.



OMG. I'm looking up tomato pie recipes right now.


----------



## HottiMegan

one2one said:


> OMG. I'm looking up tomato pie recipes right now.



Lol I did too! I'm gonna try and make it some weekend


----------



## EMH1701

Yes, it's caviar on a triscuit.





My attempt at making raw vegan pasta salad. No pasta, just a spiral slicer.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Cupcakes from Muddy's Bake Shop. If you're ever in Memphis, check them out, and invite me.  They are amazing!


----------



## MisticalMisty

chicken chimichangas, homemade white queso and pico and Spanish rice.


----------



## Tracyarts

Proscuitto wrapped melon bites:






The melons are an obscure miniature heirloom variety called "Rich Sweetness 132" that look like this:






The flesh is off-white and the flavor is like a cross between honeydew and cantaloupe. You don't get much from each little fruit, but what you do get is a nice little treat. Being a miniature plant, they can grow in large pots and be trellised or the vines twined around a tomato cage. Perfect for sunny patio or balcony gardens. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracy, they are so cool! I actually had a fruit salad this morning at a restaurant and there was a piece of white sweet melon and I had no idea what it was - maybe it was that!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cross posting:

Low carb Shepherd's/Cottage pie!


----------



## one2one

Spanikopita 

View attachment Picture 096.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

MisticalMisty said:


> Cross posting:
> 
> Low carb Shepherd's/Cottage pie!



I'm loving the look of that gravy! what makes it low carb, just a very thin layer of the mashed potato on top? 

If it's minced beef it's cottage pie, lamb or mutton is shepherd's. I like cottage but always make shepherd's, its so rich and delish!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ruby Ripples said:


> I'm loving the look of that gravy! what makes it low carb, just a very thin layer of the mashed potato on top?
> 
> If it's minced beef it's cottage pie, lamb or mutton is shepherd's. I like cottage but always make shepherd's, its so rich and delish!



I actually used mash turnips instead of potatoes to make it low carb...oh and I used very, very little flour for the gravy.

Thanks! It was my first time having a go at it and I didn't follow a recipe. It was delish! 

Oh and it was definitely a cottage pie. I've never tried lamb.


----------



## MisticalMisty

OMG..I made a fantastic dinner..if I do say so myself  

Asian meatballs with Toasted Sesame Ginger Quinoa. I made a dipping sauce for the side!






Recipe:

For meatballs:

2lbs ground pork
1/2 cup broccoli slaw or cole slaw mix finely chopped
4 green onions/scallions *whites and greens* finely chopped
1/4 cup finely chopped water chestnuts
1 tbsp fresh grated ginger
3 garlic cloves-minced
1 beaten egg
2 tsp soy sauce
1 1/2 tsp sesame oil 

Mix all ingredients together in a bowl. This recipe makes 16 golf ball sized meatballs. Preheat oven to 400 and heat large pan and about a tbsp of cooking oil in pan. Brown meatballs on all sides and finish cooking in oven for about 20 minutes or until cooked through. 

For Sauce:

1/2 cup Hoisin Sauce
1/3 cup Mayo
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp Siracha

Mix well! This is pretty spicy with one tsp..but you could always add more depending upon your tastes!

Link for the Quinoa

http://www.rolandfood.com/#zHsblpyNe


----------



## MisticalMisty

Other noms from this week:

Chicken Cordon Bleu sandwich






Portabella and goat cheese crostini


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lemon chicken, whole wheat pasta, grilled red onions, tomato/mozzarella/basil/balsamic salad.


----------



## smithnwesson

Ruby Ripples said:


> I'm loving the look of that gravy! what makes it low carb, just a very thin layer of the mashed potato on top?
> 
> If it's minced beef it's cottage pie, lamb or mutton is shepherd's. I like cottage but always make shepherd's, its so rich and delish!


I lubs me some Shepherd's Pie better'n almost anything. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## smithnwesson

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lemon chicken, whole wheat pasta, grilled red onions, tomato/mozzarella/basil/balsamic salad.


Damn, Ginny! That looks great. You oughta called me. I would've brought a nice wine and some ice cream from Bev's.

:eat2: -Jim


----------



## LeoGibson

Pecan smoked baby back ribs.


----------



## SoVerySoft

LeoGibson said:


> Pecan smoked baby back ribs.



Want!

..........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Pecan smoked baby back ribs.




Did you do this???

If so, what a talented, awesome man you are  :bow:


----------



## bigsexy920

Those look like some very good ribs.


----------



## LeoGibson

SoVerySoft said:


> Want!
> 
> ..........


I'd be more than happy to share. One of my pleasures is having folks enjoy my BBQ. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you do this???
> 
> If so, what a talented, awesome man you are  :bow:


Yes ma'am I sure did. Bbq'ing is one of my hobbies. 



bigsexy920 said:


> Those look like some very good ribs.



Thanks, they were the best I've cooked yet. I think I finally have my rib technique sussed out just right.


----------



## smithnwesson

Leo - 

Would you consider adopting me? 

I know I'm a little old, but I would be no trouble at all. Ya'll would probably not even notice me very much. 

I promise not to run around your house in my underwear, or fart, or play loud music, etc.

 - Jim


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> Pecan smoked baby back ribs.


Oh good god.


----------



## smithnwesson

A couple of times a week I stop by a roadside farmers market. On my way home, I usually visit a high-end grocery store near a very affluent neighborhood. They have an on-premise butcher (very rare these days) and an absolutely mind-blowing selection of meat.

I always check their sell by bin and usually pick up something yummy at half or even one-third of the original price for supper. Apparently, Muffy doesnt want the neighbors to see her buying bargain meats, hence the big discounts. 

Today it was a 1.5 thick, 1.7lb, aged, prime Porterhouse for just under $10.







I cooked it rare on a charcoal grill and served it with fresh butter beans and corn-on-the-cob (from the farmer's market). I added a drop or two of Merlot in honor of my dog (Merlot is her name) since she showed quite a bit of interest in this project.






We're gonna need a bigger plate.

:eat2: - Jim


----------



## Mr_Longhair

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lemon chicken, whole wheat pasta, grilled red onions, tomato/mozzarella/basil/balsamic salad.



God damn ! this looks delicious....:eat1:


----------



## LeoGibson

smithnwesson said:


> Leo -
> 
> Would you consider adopting me?....
> 
> I promise not to run around your house in my underwear, or fart, or play loud music, etc.
> 
> - Jim



I'm sorry, but if you're not willing to do these things, you just wouldn't fit in I'm afraid.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

View attachment Pork Chop with Caribbean Rub and Mango Salsa.jpg

Pork chop with Caribbean rub and fresh homemade mango salsa.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Orange pork with red onions.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Starting to wonder if I'm the only one reading this thread anymore since the last three posts are my pics, lol. Oh well. 

Fresh tortellini with cremini mushrooms, sun dried tomatoes, fresh spinach and crispy pancetta.


----------



## SummerG

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Starting to wonder if I'm the only one reading this thread anymore since the last three posts are my pics, lol. Oh well.
> 
> Fresh tortellini with cremini mushrooms, sun dried tomatoes, fresh spinach and crispy pancetta.



I promise, I am still watching this thread... and drooling


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SummerG said:


> I promise, I am still watching this thread... and drooling


Hahaha. Thanks, SummahG!


----------



## Isa

SummerG said:


> I promise, I am still watching this thread... and drooling



Me too!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Smoked paprika pork chops with red bell pepper and corn relish.


----------



## QuasimodoQT

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Smoked paprika pork chops with red bell pepper and corn relish.



That right there is a gorgeous pork chop.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

QuasimodoQT said:


> That right there is a gorgeous pork chop.


Thank you!!!


----------



## smithnwesson

There's no doubt about it, Ginny. You're definitely on a roll. Keep it up. :eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

This is one of my favorite threads. Still looking, and drooling.


----------



## smithnwesson

I'm in the rare to medium rare crowd. What say you?






- Jim


----------



## AuntHen

smithnwesson said:


> I'm in the rare to medium rare crowd. What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jim



between medium/medium rare... depends on the cut


----------



## CastingPearls

So rare it eats the salad on the plate next to it.

EDT: My best friend eats it so well done, I feel like weeping when it's served to her. What a waste of meat.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> So rare it eats the salad on the plate next to it.
> 
> EDT: My best friend eats it so well done, I feel like weeping when it's served to her. What a waste of meat.



You know we are the same re steak and my sister omg she cremates it I want to say you dont deserve a good cut of meat!!! I mean if your gonna cook it to beyond dead, dry and hocky puck it can be any cut to do that......


----------



## one2one

smithnwesson said:


> I'm in the rare to medium rare crowd. What say you?
> 
> - Jim



Medium rare. I ordered a burger out recently, and they asked me if I wanted it medium well done, well done, or well/well done. I couldn't even answer for a moment, and they had to give me the options again because all I heard was 'overcooked, omg that's overcooked, and how do you even have a license to sell food?!'


----------



## Isa

CastingPearls said:


> EDT: My best friend eats it so well done, I feel like weeping when it's served to her. What a waste of meat.



My best friend's husband almost did the same when I requested my steak well done while he was grilling our dinner one night. From that point on he made it his purpose in life to turn me around to the rawer side of life. I rarely eat steak and doubt it will ever happen but told him that he's welcome to try. When it comes to meat, from childhood I have been taught that red/pink = undercooked and dangerous, it will be very difficult to overcome that.


----------



## toni

CastingPearls said:


> So rare it eats the salad on the plate next to it.
> 
> EDT: My best friend eats it so well done, I feel like weeping when it's served to her. What a waste of meat.



ITA, go chew on a shoe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

When someone asks me how I want my steak cooked, I tend to say DEAD - as in crispy or burnt is better than red or pink....anything close to well done. I cant stand to see the color of flesh that it once was.


----------



## cinnamitch

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When someone asks me how I want my steak cooked, I tend to say DEAD - as in crispy or burnt is better than red or pink....anything close to well done. I cant stand to see the color of flesh that it once was.



Same here, I have no desire to have my steak moo at me when I take a bite


----------



## LeoGibson

smithnwesson said:


> I'm in the rare to medium rare crowd. What say you?
> 
> - Jim



Without a doubt, Rare, or even Blue Rare. I have no desire to ruin a nice cut of beef by overcooking it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have been a little lax...

Sweet and Spicy Pork Tenderloin:







Pork Loin with a Caribbean Rub, corn and red bell pepper relish, and oven-baked potato wedges tossed in smoked paprika, ground cayenne pepper, powdered garlic and a little bit of salt:






Spicy Orange Beef over fragrant jasmine rice, cucumber/red onion salad with rice vinegar and a pinch of sugar, cantaloupe (barely visible up top):


----------



## one2one

cinnamitch said:


> Same here, I have no desire to have my steak moo at me when I take a bite



That made me laugh because I used to lean more toward very rare as a kid. One day we were having a neighborhood bbq, and one of the mom's who knew me pretty well put a burger on the grill, looked over at me and said, "Just take the moo out, right?"


----------



## toni

one2one said:


> That made me laugh because I used to lean more toward very rare as a kid. One day we were having a neighborhood bbq, and one of the mom's who knew me pretty well put a burger on the grill, looked over at me and said, "Just take the moo out, right?"



I like that. That is so cute. Totally stealing it.


----------



## one2one

toni said:


> I like that. That is so cute. Totally stealing it.



You can have it if you take the apostrophe that doesn't belong in there with it! I'm so embarrassed. :blush: lol.


----------



## SoVerySoft

one2one said:


> You can have it if you take the apostrophe that doesn't belong in there with it! I'm so embarrassed. :blush: lol.



I have the power. Want it out?


----------



## DeniseW

I like my steak rare, maybe too rare, a friend's mother looked at my plate one time and said "with a little care, that could have lived"


----------



## smithnwesson

This pic is from a friend of mine:






Any questions? 

- Jim


----------



## SoVerySoft

smithnwesson said:


> Any questions?
> 
> - Jim



Just one - where's mine?


----------



## one2one

SoVerySoft said:


> I have the power. Want it out?



My first thought was to say yes and thank you for being so kind and generous, with lots of exclamation points.

Then I thought that maybe it was too much to be embarrassed over such a little mistake. Perhaps that apostrophe is my own Navajo blanket, and I need to let it be a moment in which I stand within my own humanity until I am unafraid to make a mistake.

So, no. 

But you are still very kind, with a generous heart and truly excellent avatar. :wubu: Thank you for the offer!


----------



## toni

one2one said:


> You can have it if you take the apostrophe that doesn't belong in there with it! I'm so embarrassed. :blush: lol.


Ha!!! Like I noticed lol


smithnwesson said:


> This pic is from a friend of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> - Jim



ugh!!! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

smithnwesson said:


> This pic is from a friend of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> - Jim


That made my mouth water. Perfect.


----------



## smithnwesson

Yep. We knows what you mean!






- Jim


----------



## tonynyc

smithnwesson said:


> This pic is from a friend of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> - Jim




*where's my steak!!!!! perfect cut ..... rare -> medium rare here...*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Just in time for the steak fans here, my dinner from night before last -- tenderloin steak with red onion marmalade:






And tonight's dinner -- Ginger, Sirloin & Green Bean Stir Fry:


----------



## smithnwesson

Damn, Ginny. Ya'll eats purdy good over there! 

:eat2: - Jim


----------



## smithnwesson

A mighty porterhouse steak an inch and a half thick, hot and sputtering from the griddle; dusted with fragrant pepper; enriched with little melting bits of butter of the most impeachable freshness and genuineness; the precious juices of the meat trickling out and joining the gravy, archipelagoed with mushrooms; a township or two of tender, yellowish fat gracing an out-lying district of this ample county of beefsteak; the long white bone which divides the sirloin from the tenderloin still in its place. 
-Mark Twain


----------



## AuntHen

*French Toast with Fresh Blueberry Syrup* :eat2:

Toast: oatmeal bread, eggs, milk, vanilla, nutmeg, cinnamon, pinch of salt, (browned in butter)
Syrup: fresh blueberries, water, sugar, squeeze of lemon juice (simmered until thickened and berries are broken down)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Spicy Beef and Bell Pepper Stir Fry


----------



## mpls_girl26

I have a garden with a friend this summer and we have a bumper crop of tomatoes and GIGANTIC zucchinis! So, I experimented and made some homemade sauce and zucchini lasagna. Turned out great! :eat1: 

View attachment phpe193cfPM.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mpls_girl26 said:


> I have a garden with a friend this summer and we have a bumper crop of tomatoes and GIGANTIC zucchinis! So, I experimented and made some homemade sauce and zucchini lasagna. Turned out great! :eat1:



Mmmmm sounds divine! I love tomatoes and zucchini...and then you put them together in lasagna :smitten:


----------



## rellis10

Here's a Date and Walnut cake that I just baked :eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

Got myself a nice Labor Day bbq going. Ribs, brisket, and sausage.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Got myself a nice Labor Day bbq going. Ribs, brisket, and sausage.



Yum. That looks amazing.


----------



## smithnwesson

We had some Jimmy Dean's sausage and some gravy and some rice and some collard greens and a biscuit and it didn't suck.


----------



## LeoGibson

smithnwesson said:


> We had some Jimmy Dean's sausage and some gravy and some rice and some collard greens and a biscuit and it didn't suck.



Looks like something my grandma would have made.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I thought my lunch today looked pretty, so I took a pic  It is three small slices of walnut bread with butter and St Augur blue cheese, humous, carrot sticks, rocket, lambs lettuce, beetroot, soya beans, Moroccan style couscous (chickpeas, peppers, raisins etc in it), watermelon and bean sprouts. And I put some chilli, coriander, lemongrass and sweet basil dressing (out of a bottle) on the green bits .


----------



## bigsexy920

That is a beautiful plate of food. It is so colorful, it looks ultra healthy and ultra delicious.




Ruby Ripples said:


> I thought my lunch today looked pretty, so I took a pic  It is three small slices of walnut bread with butter and St Augur blue cheese, humous, carrot sticks, rocket, lambs lettuce, beetroot, soya beans, Moroccan style couscous (chickpeas, peppers, raisins etc in it), watermelon and bean sprouts. And I put some chilli, coriander, lemongrass and sweet basil dressing (out of a bottle) on the green bits .


----------



## CastingPearls

Besides being such colorful eye-candy, the different flavors would be a party in your mouth. What a combination!!!


----------



## rellis10

A surprisingly nice quick-fix chicken curry that I made


----------



## Surlysomething

rellis10 said:


> A surprisingly nice quick-fix chicken curry that I made



That looks delicious! :eat2:

I'm so hungry now.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

bigsexy920 said:


> That is a beautiful plate of food. It is so colorful, it looks ultra healthy and ultra delicious.





CastingPearls said:


> Besides being such colorful eye-candy, the different flavors would be a party in your mouth. What a combination!!!



thank you both, it was very tasty, and I almost finished the lot, just two carrot sticks left at the end when I was stuffed. :eat2:


----------



## LifeTraveller

I was cool this morning, so I decided to make something warm. . I made a few cheese-garlic biscuits and although I didn't have any sausage, I made some white peppered gravy to top them with. . Not traditional, but still very good. . 

View attachment gravued.jpg


----------



## rellis10

A lovely orange cake made with ground almonds instead of flour. Very moist but delicious :eat2:


----------



## one2one

rellis10 said:


> A lovely orange cake made with ground almonds instead of flour. Very moist but delicious :eat2:


That is beautiful, and I have almond meal in the cupboard! Do you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## rellis10

one2one said:


> That is beautiful, and I have almond meal in the cupboard! Do you mind sharing the recipe?



Not at all! Here's the link 

http://italyonmymind.com.au/2012/09/02/when-life-gives-you-lemons-bake-a-flourless-orange-cake/


----------



## one2one

rellis10 said:


> Not at all! Here's the link
> 
> http://italyonmymind.com.au/2012/09/02/when-life-gives-you-lemons-bake-a-flourless-orange-cake/



Thank you so much! That looks really interesting, and I think I may have to try it this weekend.


----------



## rellis10

The latest of my baking adventures, 'Anzac' biscuits with dried cranberry... and yes, I know the icing/frosting looks like the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man got way too excited


----------



## Tracyarts

An improvised muffaletta, made from what I could find at the local supermarket.






A magazine sized loaf of ciabatta bread, sliced into two layers, stacked in the following order: Layer of olive relish, layer of swiss cheese, layer of aged Italian salami, thick layer of ham, another layer of salami, a layer of provolone, more olive relish, and the top half of the ciabatta. Now sitting in the fridge, wrapped up tight in plastic wrap, sandwiched between a cutting board and baking pan, with two full 2-liter bottles pressing it so that the oil and juices from the relish work their way deep into the ciabatta bread. I'm not sure if I'm going to toast it or serve cold when we have it later today. Either way will be awesome!

Tracy


----------



## azerty

Dragibus in French


----------



## SoVerySoft

Um...WOW. 

Want. 




Tracyarts said:


> An improvised muffaletta, made from what I could find at the local supermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A magazine sized loaf of ciabatta bread, sliced into two layers, stacked in the following order: Layer of olive relish, layer of swiss cheese, layer of aged Italian salami, thick layer of ham, another layer of salami, a layer of provolone, more olive relish, and the top half of the ciabatta. Now sitting in the fridge, wrapped up tight in plastic wrap, sandwiched between a cutting board and baking pan, with two full 2-liter bottles pressing it so that the oil and juices from the relish work their way deep into the ciabatta bread. I'm not sure if I'm going to toast it or serve cold when we have it later today. Either way will be awesome!
> 
> Tracy


----------



## dharmabean

Dinner tonight:
Simple Enchiladas: Beef fried with onion, seasoned. Flour Tortillas, blend of shredded cheese, El Pato (Duck Sauce) Enchilada Sauce mixed with tomato sauce to lesson the spice, topped with cheese, onions and mushrooms. Came out a lil greasy, drain the meat better next time... but all in all... kick ass.


----------



## AuntHen

I made yogurt pancakes with fresh blackberry syrup today...

Syrup: Fresh blackberries, a few squeezes of fresh lemon and manadarin juice, sugar and water... boiled down to a syrup reduction :eat2:


----------



## dharmabean

Early dinner since my fiance' works nights tonight. It's chilly here soo..

Italian Wedding Soup with Sausage
Crescent rolls with butter, Italian seasoning, garlic and Romano cheese.

Mmmm house smells good on this chilly day.


----------



## EMH1701

Pizza with homemade crust, from the Joy of Cooking recipe. 

View attachment pizza.jpg


----------



## toni

Tracyarts said:


> An improvised muffaletta, made from what I could find at the local supermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A magazine sized loaf of ciabatta bread, sliced into two layers, stacked in the following order: Layer of olive relish, layer of swiss cheese, layer of aged Italian salami, thick layer of ham, another layer of salami, a layer of provolone, more olive relish, and the top half of the ciabatta. Now sitting in the fridge, wrapped up tight in plastic wrap, sandwiched between a cutting board and baking pan, with two full 2-liter bottles pressing it so that the oil and juices from the relish work their way deep into the ciabatta bread. I'm not sure if I'm going to toast it or serve cold when we have it later today. Either way will be awesome!
> 
> Tracy



YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

My first attempt at making a chocolate cake. It's a Wacky Cake with melted chocolate chips mixed with milk and powdered sugar for the frosting.


----------



## one2one

I made baklava again. Now, if I could just figure out how to resize photos I'd be so happy. 

View attachment 2012-12-30_22-46-26_988.jpg


----------



## Pandasaur

Kimchee and pan fried dumplings 

View attachment IMG_20121231_123100.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

My lunch today! :eat2:

Sweet n' Sour makes the world a better place!


----------



## AuntHen

I was craving both pancakes and a hot fudge sundae, soooo I made/combined both!  :eat2:
Everything is homemade/from scratch (well, not the ice cream ).
- hot fudge: organic dark chocolate, sweetened condensed milk and cream
-pancakes: unbleached flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, egg, vanilla extract, oil, and milk


----------



## Mishty

My citrus honey pork ribs from last week. I boiled 'em instead of rubbin' and I think I prefer it. 

My first time making my own sauce from scratch,and I'm so proud of myself. It was a huge hit. I made a pork sausage,bacon,maple baked beans and a sweet cabbage,carrot, and mayo slaw. 

View attachment untitledgtrg.jpg


----------



## Tad

I should know better than to look at the pics in this thread when it is still over two hours until dinner. Now I'm salivating like crazy and have intense hunger pangs, 

It all looks really, really, good. Thanks for sharing, all of you!


----------



## smithnwesson

We're snowed in and the girlfriend has the flu. I decided to sit around the fire with the Kindle and the poodle. I visited the kitchen and discovered that we had all the fixins for Beef and Barley Soup. I decided on a Gruyère on rye grilled cheese sammich and a little Pinot Noir to wash it down with. Not too shabby, even if I do say so myself :eat2:
















(A gun is required for "protection" with food pics on another board.)


----------



## LifeTraveller

I almost never post in this section, but after the holidays and what. . I've decided to give it a try. . A pic of one of my favorite things to bake. . Just the basic cheesecake, but I have so many variations. . The caramel apple is just wonderful. . but a bit more work. .


----------



## smithnwesson

Damn, that looks good. It's hard to beat a slice of cheese cake even with nothing on it. :eat1:


----------



## LifeTraveller

smithnwesson said:


> Damn, that looks good. It's hard to beat a slice of cheese cake even with nothing on it. :eat1:



I couldn't agree more.. and thanks for the kind comment. . It's appreciated!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Yum, lovely new food posted.

Mishty, those ribs look amazing! Now I see you have great dinner food, I already knew you do amazing breakfasts!

LOL Smith n Wesson @ your gun, is your soup THAT good? It does look rich and tasty! 

LifeTraveller, that cheesecake looks and sounds wonderful! Caramel Apple, mmm!


----------



## mzfluff

needs cheese an more sour cream


----------



## one2one

I am so impressed with my fellow foodies! You guys are inspiring.



fat9276 said:


> I was craving both pancakes and a hot fudge sundae, soooo I made/combined both!


LOL. Yum! That reminds me ... The last time I ate a Belgium waffle I was thinking about banana cream pie, and I meant to try making a banana cream waffle. I'll have to get on that soon. 


Mishty said:


> My citrus honey pork ribs from last week.


Very nicely done!


smithnwesson said:


> I visited the kitchen and discovered that we had all the fixins for Beef and Barley Soup. I decided on a Gruyère on rye grilled cheese sammich and a little Pinot Noir to wash it down with.


That looks amazingly good. :bow:


LifeTraveller said:


> I almost never post in this section, but after the holidays and what. . I've decided to give it a try. . A pic of one of my favorite things to bake. . Just the basic cheesecake, but I have so many variations. . The caramel apple is just wonderful. . but a bit more work. .


You should come here more often. :kiss2:


I made chicken and saffron rice soup with a salad of baby lettuce, beets and blood oranges. 

View attachment 1 001.jpg


View attachment 1 003.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson

Ruby Ripples said:


> Yum, lovely new food posted.Mistyty, those ribs look amazing! Now I see you have great dinner food, I already knew you do amazing breakfastLIL
> LOL Smith n Wesson @ your gun, is your soup THAT good? It does look rich and tasTravelerveller, that cheesecake looks and sounds wonderful! Caramel AMMe, mmm!


It was pretty fucken good. A bit of cheesecake and an espresso would have perfected it!


----------



## vardon_grip

Chicken and Red Velvet Waffles. (w/Cream cheese, butter and maple syrup sauce)


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. That looks AMAZING!



vardon_grip said:


> Chicken and Red Velvet Waffles. (w/Cream cheese, butter and maple syrup sauce)


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> Chicken and Red Velvet Waffles. (w/Cream cheese, butter and maple syrup sauce)



I've just been wondering where you've been!!!! :wubu::eat2::bow::smitten:
Please don't stay away for so long next time....................


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. That looks AMAZING!





BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I've just been wondering where you've been!!!! :wubu::eat2::bow::smitten:
> Please don't stay away for so long next time....................




Thanks for the praise ladies. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lamia

I made soup today. A whole LOTTA soup. Ingredients: rump roast, potatoes, baby carrots, cabbage, cauliflower, snow peas, green beans, spinach, green pepper, onion, mushrooms, 15 different types of beans, and lots of veggie juice.

The Ingredients: 






Some pre-soup veggies:






All done!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lamia said:


> I made soup today. A whole LOTTA soup. Ingredients: rump roast, potatoes, baby carrots, cabbage, cauliflower, snow peas, green beans, spinach, green pepper, onion, mushrooms, 15 different types of beans, and lots of veggie juice.
> 
> The Ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pre-soup veggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done!



YUM!............


----------



## Lamia

So after I made my soup I didn't feel like eating it. I went to asleep instead, but I woke up a bit ago an after a couple of hours I finally got me a bowl and it is delish!!


----------



## vardon_grip

I went over to a friends place yesterday to watch the Super Bowl and wanted to bring a classic appetizer...with a trendy twist. 
Korean fried chicken drumettes











After soaking the chicken in some buttermilk I dredged them in some flour and deep fried them for 6 mins. The chicken was allowed to rest on a rack for a few mins and then fried a second time for 5 mins to get the crust super crispy. The drummettes were then coated in a korean sauce that I made with gochujang paste (made from red chili), fresh garlic, fresh ginger, sesame oil, rice vinegar and honey. They were smoky, spicy, sweet and sour all at the same time. The chicken was succulent and the crust was crunchy even after the sauce was slathered on.


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow, those look AMAZING!! :eat2:




vardon_grip said:


> I went over to a friends place yesterday to watch the Super Bowl and wanted to bring a classic appetizer...with a trendy twist.
> Korean fried chicken drumettes
> 
> 
> After soaking the chicken in some buttermilk I dredged them in some flour and deep fried them for 6 mins. The chicken was allowed to rest on a rack for a few mins and then fried a second time for 5 mins to get the crust super crispy. The drummettes were then coated in a korean sauce that I made with gochujang paste (made from red chili), fresh garlic, fresh ginger, sesame oil, rice vinegar and honey. They were smoky, spicy, sweet and sour all at the same time. The chicken was succulent and the crust was crunchy even after the sauce was slathered on.


----------



## Mishty

Mannnn...I hate coming in after a Vardon masterpiece and showing off my mediocre stuffs. :happy:

Butter-baked chicken chimichanga,Mexican rice,homemade salsa roja, and white cheese sauce. This is leftovers from last night,but they heated up very nicely! 

View attachment IMG_1598dim.jpg


View attachment IMG_1600.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

I would love the recipe for the chimichanga.


----------



## Mishty

Fuzzy said:


> I would love the recipe for the chimichanga.



I just browned some chicken in butter,threw on a lot of random Mexicany herbs and spices,smothered it with an onion,bell pepper,a lot of minced garlic till the the veggies were almost soft,like a stir fry or fajita. 

Butter a large cookie sheet,I used half a stick of butter and got that lovely golden color pretty quick! I didn't have the super huge flour tortillas,just the large ones,I spooned a heaping spoonfuls in the center and made a big ol' burrito...pocket...thing. Lay it down,with the loose edges down(to seal it) and brush,or smear on a lot more butter on top. I baked at 400 for around...10-13 minutes and they were already golden and crunchy!

Worst recipe ever! lol :doh:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Mannnn...I hate coming in after a Vardon masterpiece and showing off my mediocre stuffs.

I didn't want to comment on his wings because I was trying not to slap any more sugar all over him so he wouldn't file a restraining order against me 
(I went a little nuts over some other photos he posted elsewhere). But dang Mishty your food looks really good too!!!! :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mishty said:


> Mannnn...I hate coming in after a Vardon masterpiece and showing off my mediocre stuffs. :happy:
> 
> Butter-baked chicken chimichanga,Mexican rice,homemade salsa roja, and white cheese sauce. This is leftovers from last night,but they heated up very nicely!



Not a damn thing mediocre about that, Miss Thang.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> I went over to a friends place yesterday to watch the Super Bowl and wanted to bring a classic appetizer...with a trendy twist.
> Korean fried chicken drumettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After soaking the chicken in some buttermilk I dredged them in some flour and deep fried them for 6 mins. The chicken was allowed to rest on a rack for a few mins and then fried a second time for 5 mins to get the crust super crispy. The drummettes were then coated in a korean sauce that I made with gochujang paste (made from red chili), fresh garlic, fresh ginger, sesame oil, rice vinegar and honey. They were smoky, spicy, sweet and sour all at the same time. The chicken was succulent and the crust was crunchy even after the sauce was slathered on.



Those really are amazing. Do you have a drive-up window? :eat2:


----------



## ecogeek

Next time I am in town, I am inviting myself over to your house...



vardon_grip said:


> I went over to a friends place yesterday to watch the Super Bowl and wanted to bring a classic appetizer...with a trendy twist.
> Korean fried chicken drumettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After soaking the chicken in some buttermilk I dredged them in some flour and deep fried them for 6 mins. The chicken was allowed to rest on a rack for a few mins and then fried a second time for 5 mins to get the crust super crispy. The drummettes were then coated in a korean sauce that I made with gochujang paste (made from red chili), fresh garlic, fresh ginger, sesame oil, rice vinegar and honey. They were smoky, spicy, sweet and sour all at the same time. The chicken was succulent and the crust was crunchy even after the sauce was slathered on.


----------



## one2one

vardon_grip said:


> I went over to a friends place yesterday to watch the Super Bowl and wanted to bring a classic appetizer...with a trendy twist.
> Korean fried chicken drumettes


Those are gorgeous!

I made a very simple dinner: Lobster salad on half an English muffin with raw green beans and a few grapefruit sections. 

View attachment Food 002.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

Happy Valentine's Day!

Shortbread dipped in Ghirardelli chocolate


----------



## noseovertail

vardon_grip said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Shortbread dipped in Ghirardelli chocolate




ahh that's so cute!! hope you had an appreciative valentine :eat1: ha


----------



## Surlysomething

Food porn.

:wubu:




vardon_grip said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Shortbread dipped in Ghirardelli chocolate


----------



## Windigo

Love these dishes :eat2:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Shortbread dipped in Ghirardelli chocolate



That is astounding!!! And I agree - I hope you have someone fabulous who appreciates all your qualities!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Food porn.
> 
> :wubu:



lol i just repped him about his food porn


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

HottiMegan said:


> lol i just repped him about his food porn



I tried too but it wouldn't let me..................Booooooooooo!


----------



## vardon_grip

Thank you all for the wonderful comments and rep! I am so happy that my efforts are appreciated. I am a fan of this thread also. I love looking at the food that others make and share on this board.


----------



## agnieszka

dinner, yesterday ;-)


----------



## HottiMegan

I made chocolate, chocolate chip fudge yesterday as well as penuche fudge. I thought I'd share them.. served them up in an M&M bowl (hence the face)


----------



## EMH1701

I made this last night using frozen pie crust and Joy of Cooking's frozen berry filling recipe. 

View attachment pie.jpg


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

EMH1701 said:


> I made this last night using frozen pie crust and Joy of Cooking's frozen berry filling recipe.



My heavens - that looks delicious. I just want to stick a fork in between the crust and taste some of the filing!!!!! :eat1:


----------



## smithnwesson

Although rib-eyes are my fav, a porterhouse will do in a pinch. My girl friend went to a quilting show for the rest of the week and I'm keeping her dog. The steak was finished with a plop of butter and a few drops of white truffle oil. The three of us only ate about half of it.
















:eat2: -Jim


----------



## Surlysomething

That steak looks AMAZING. :eat2:




smithnwesson said:


> Although rib-eyes are my fav, a porterhouse will do in a pinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eat2: -Jim


----------



## smithnwesson

It was. The dogs seemed to approve of it (not too rare or overcooked ).

It weighed 1.6 lbs, so there was enough left over for a couple or three sammiches tomorrow.

Life is good! 

- Jim


----------



## Fuzzy

smithnwesson said:


> :eat2: -Jim



Steak Perfection... :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson

Thanks, Fuzzy. It didn't suck.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Down south there is a tradition of making cakes with lots of tiny layers. They typically have either chocolate or caramel icing that starts out very wet and then goes hard on the outside. Icing remains moist between the layers and soaks in. They aren't beautiful, but best cakes ever!

We have a annual family reunion, and the cousins of my generation have all taken to making the dishes that our grandmothers used to bring to the reunion. It's become a bit of a competition for some. 

This year my forty something male cousin showed up with the 21 layer cake below. I tried to grab a picture on the first cut, but it went too damn fast. Found out from his wife that he made lots of practice cakes  Sure wish he lived closer!

View attachment 107058


----------



## Fuzzy

> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to ConnieLynn again.



Bane of my existence... my limited rep.


----------



## HottiMegan

Got her for both of us. I have to have that cake!!


----------



## smithnwesson

Holy shit! I had to take 10 Units of Insulin just from looking at that photo of ConnieLynn's cousin's cake.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> Bane of my existence... my limited rep.



Mine is lack of cake



HottiMegan said:


> Got her for both of us. I have to have that cake!!



I have my grandmother's recipe somewhere, but baking all those little layers takes more patience than I've got.



smithnwesson said:


> Holy shit! I had to take 10 Units of Insulin just from looking at that photo of ConnieLynn's cousin's cake.



That's why you cut very skinny slices


----------



## one2one

I made butternut squash and crab bisque last night. I had it for lunch with a salad of spinach, opal apple and manchego, dressed in a vinaigrette made with Delicata Squash Seed Oil and Condimela. 

Yes, I am feeling pretty proud of myself. :happy: 

View attachment Yum 002.jpg


View attachment Yum 003.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

one2one said:


> I made butternut squash and crab bisque last night. I had it for lunch with a salad of spinach, opal apple and manchego, dressed in a vinaigrette made with Delicata Squash Seed Oil and Condimela.
> 
> Yes, I am feeling pretty proud of myself. :happy:



I confess... I had to Google manchego & Condimela. Thanks for the lesson  Your bisque looks lovely.


----------



## one2one

ConnieLynn said:


> I confess... I had to Google manchego & Condimela. Thanks for the lesson  Your bisque looks lovely.


Thank you! They're new to me, too. I'm just an amateur foodie, and the Condimela was a Christmas gift. I don't know how I've lived this long without it, though. It's fantastic. One of my neighbors was talking about the manchego yesterday, and they were offering samples when I went grocery shopping a couple hours later. I took it as a sign and bought some.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oooh, I miss manchego! Used to have it all the time when I lived in Spain. One of my favorites!


----------



## Mishty

Broccoli cheddar cornbread,with a white and green chilli.
Divine. :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_1989.jpg


View attachment IMG_2004h.jpg


View attachment IMG_2007.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

This isn't every day food for me.. i went to See's Candy for the first time in years and treated myself to the candies i didn't get for Vday 
Tipperary Bonbons, Maple Pecan Bonbons, Vanllla walnut fudge, walnut caramel chews.. yummy!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> Broccoli cheddar cornbread,with a white and green chilli.
> Divine. :eat2:



Good Lord, that looks good! And I don't even eat broccoli. 



HottiMegan said:


> This isn't every day food for me.. i went to See's Candy for the first time in years and treated myself to the candies i didn't get for Vday
> Tipperary Bonbons, Maple Pecan Bonbons, Vanllla walnut fudge, walnut caramel chews.. yummy!!



Beautiful! Good for you


----------



## one2one

Mishty said:


> Broccoli cheddar cornbread ...


Amazing! Any chance you'd post that recipe on the Everyday Food Pics Recipe Thread?


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oooh, I miss manchego! Used to have it all the time when I lived in Spain. One of my favorites!


I really like it, but I should have bought the quince paste, too. What do you like to pair it with?

Dinner was leftover, frozen kalamata olive and roasted red pepper, mozzarella and feta pizza that I added meatballs to and some asparagus sautéed in a combination of meyer lemon olive oil and butternut squash seed oil. It's rather anticlimactic after that cornbread, though. 

View attachment pizza.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

one2one said:


> I really like it, but I should have bought the quince paste, too. What do you like to pair it with?



I just usually ate it by itself. If anything, I ate it alongside bread dipped in olive oil and salmorejo, which we had multiple times a week in the hotter months.


----------



## one2one

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I just usually ate it by itself. If anything, I ate it alongside bread dipped in olive oil and salmorejo, which we had multiple times a week in the hotter months.



That does sound really good. Thanks for the link; I think I may try making it soon.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

HottiMegan said:


> This isn't every day food for me.. i went to See's Candy for the first time in years and treated myself to the candies i didn't get for Vday
> Tipperary Bonbons, Maple Pecan Bonbons, Vanllla walnut fudge, walnut caramel chews.. yummy!!



omg:doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## ConnieLynn

I was talking on the phone this morning with my sweetie and bitching about the lack of good breakfast places in my town. So, decided I'd throw together something good, but I had limited ingredients on hand. Answer: a quick strata. 

Layer of stale italian bread, left over kielbasa, some wilted baby frisee (I usually use spinach), layer of mozzarella.

View attachment 107307


Pour over a mix of 5 eggs, a cup of fat free half and half (only milk on hand), and a big glob of greek yogurt just because I want to see how it bakes.

View attachment 107308


30 minutes at 400.

View attachment 107309


View attachment 107310


Yummy! FYI Greek yogurt bakes to same texture as ricotta.


----------



## EMH1701

Made spaghetti eis. You push the ice cream through a potato ricer to get the "noodle" shape. The best places to find a potato ricer are garage sales and antique shops. 

View attachment icecream_sm.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

I love weekends, especially when I manage to hit the grocery before the weekend, so lots of fresh ingredients for cooking. For brunch today I made a three egg frittata with mushrooms, spinach, green onions, cheddar, and a couple of slices of bacon. Baby Sweet peppers and strawberries to round it off, and a big cup of joe. I'm happy, happy  

View attachment 107518


----------



## smithnwesson

ConnieLynn -

The dog and I have decided to move in with you. If you have a significant other, tell him to carry his ass away immediately.

The dog does her business outside (usually) and doesn't bark too much. 

I promise to be very unobtrusive. No loud music, no farting, no running around your place in my underwear. I can help with the cleaning, taking out the trash, and grocery shopping.

Our flight will be arriving at 3:05PM this coming Monday. Please have transportation there to pick us up.

We are both very excited and expectant over this and see a wonderful new era opening up for all three of us!

XOXOXOXOXO - Jim and Merlot


----------



## ConnieLynn

Sounds like a plan to me, but the cat said no 

Instead, I'll be arriving in your town for a restaurant cruise. It's a restaurant desert down here! I need all night diner food, and Italian, and Greek, and Thai, and ....



smithnwesson said:


> ConnieLynn -
> 
> The dog and I have decided to move in with you. If you have a significant other, tell him to carry his ass away immediately.
> 
> The dog does her business outside (usually) and doesn't bark too much.
> 
> I promise to be very unobtrusive. No loud music, no farting, no running around your place in my underwear. I can help with the cleaning, taking out the trash, and grocery shopping.
> 
> Our flight will be arriving at 3:05PM this coming Monday. Please have transportation there to pick us up.
> 
> We are both very excited and expectant over this and see a wonderful new era opening up for all three of us!
> 
> XOXOXOXOXO - Jim and Merlot


----------



## ConnieLynn

Woke up to slush falling out of the sky, so comfort food for brunch. A big puddle of slow cooked yellow grits (they look white because I add half & half and butter -- grits are a carrier for fat), fried eggs, mushrooms and onions, and bacon. Honestly, I only cook bacon so I can cook everything else in the drippings. It was heaven on a plate.

View attachment 107524


----------



## one2one

Tandoori shrimp and a zucchini and tomato casserole. 

View attachment 2 002.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

The joy that happens when I actually remember to thaw a piece of fish, have lots of fresh choices on hand, and don't work late. From the bottom up: baby lettuce, pink grapefruit, baby sweet pepper, salmon quick seared with olive oil and a pan sauce/dressing of lemon juice, balsamic, honey, and Southern Comfort. Killer combo!

Plus, I got a trip down memory lane as I was slicing the grapefruit segments. I've watched my mother and grandmothers segment citrus fruit endlessly over the years for the fruit salad required at every holiday meal.


View attachment 107542


----------



## ConnieLynn

This turned into a green and orange salad without actual planning. Baby lettuce, kiwi, cucumber, avocado, orange sweet baby bells, chicken breast, sliced orange, and pan sauce/dressing of bacon drippings, mustard, honey, orange juice. Yep, I ate the bacon while making the salad.

View attachment 107570


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ahhhhh... weekends 


View attachment 107635


View attachment 107636


View attachment 107637


----------



## ConnieLynn

Just about all I accomplished today was cooking.

Breakfast for lunch: baby yukon golds, baby bellas, onions, roasted red peppers, spicy italian sausage, and a runny egg.

View attachment 107817


Late Supper: Fast but tasty sauce made from canned italian tomatoes, roasted red peppers, a big spoonful of pesto, and spicy italian sausage, over angel hair with fresh grated parm.

View attachment 107818


----------



## TearInYourHand

Connielynn- Can I just say I've been really enjoying your posts of things you've been cooking- you seem to have a fresh style and use lots of veggies. Keep it up! Healthy for you and entertaining for the rest of us, haha!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Thank you. I try to cook fresh each night. I do fall back into the lazy / tired rut sometimes, but fresh tastes better.



TearInYourHand said:


> Connielynn- Can I just say I've been really enjoying your posts of things you've been cooking- you seem to have a fresh style and use lots of veggies. Keep it up! Healthy for you and entertaining for the rest of us, haha!



Tonight is a revamp of the pasta and sauce from last night (minus the sausage). Left over pasta and sauce, topped with layers of mushrooms, ricotta, roasted red pepper, and a handful of mozzarella. Baked until bubbly.

And pink grapefruit. I really love a bit of citrus after rich Italian food.

View attachment 107830


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've been cooking fast and eating dinner on the porch every evening. Last night I had salmon, and the cat was very attentive.

View attachment 107868


Tonight it was hot in the kitchen, so I quickly sauteed baby bellas, onions, a handful of dry salami, and mozzarella. Spread it on some nutty bread and topped with avocado. Quickly grilled. Awesome!

View attachment 107869


View attachment 107870


----------



## rileythick

All of these look so good!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fast breakfast for porch sitting this morning. Lettuce, egg, and leftover avocado.

View attachment 107882


----------



## ConnieLynn

Asparagus and peppers with hidden bits of garlic and avocado (the hidden bits got spread on the toast). Marinated olives, dates, and just roasted walnuts.

View attachment 107885


----------



## ConnieLynn

Sunday lunch, since I slept through the breakfast hours. And yes, I'm southern, so egg sandwhiches are on white bread with a layer of Hellmans.

View attachment 107898


----------



## ConnieLynn

Basic shrimp salad: shrimp, a touch of Hellmans mayo, capers, pepper, and fancy baby lettuce.


View attachment 107901


----------



## ConnieLynn

A warm salad for supper. Sauteed mushrooms, onions, and dry salami over baby lettuce with a poached egg on top.

View attachment 107914


----------



## ConnieLynn

Heading out of town for a few days, so I've been using up the odds and ends out of the frig. 

Chicken, onion, mushroom, bitter greens stir fry.

View attachment 107974


Mushroom melt on some awesome grainy bread from Aldi.

View attachment 107975


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I picked up some pastries from a beloved local bakery for Mother's Day lunch today. My sister sent me home with a few that I just had to get a shot of before they're gone.
[Some sort of custard thing, a mini cannoli, and a mini chocolate covered cannoli.] 

View attachment DSC_0337croppedsmall.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Sweet Tooth said:


> I picked up some pastries from a beloved local bakery for Mother's Day lunch today. My sister sent me home with a few that I just had to get a shot of before they're gone.
> [Some sort of custard thing, a mini cannoli, and a mini chocolate covered cannoli.]



Yes, please


----------



## NativeBeauty

Haven't been on here in so long! But, I come bearing Everyday Food Pics 

Pad Thai with Spring Roll
Chicken Teriyaki Rice Bowl
Spinach and Mushroom Pasta
Breakfast Wrap 

View attachment image_4.jpg


View attachment image_3.jpg


View attachment image_2.jpg


View attachment image_1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

NativeBeauty said:


> Haven't been on here in so long! But, I come bearing Everyday Food Pics
> 
> Pad Thai with Spring Roll
> Chicken Teriyaki Rice Bowl
> Spinach and Mushroom Pasta
> Breakfast Wrap



Pad Thai Rep in 3.. 2..


----------



## Ruby Ripples

TearInYourHand said:


> Connielynn- Can I just say I've been really enjoying your posts of things you've been cooking- you seem to have a fresh style and use lots of veggies. Keep it up! Healthy for you and entertaining for the rest of us, haha!



Same! I've been loving your posts too Connie, your food is all right up my street! Plz post more. :eat2:

If it's not too personal a question.... do you dip your asparagus spears into your fried egg yolk?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I lost my camera cable about two months ago and just found it yesterday so I have three pics of lunches. 

First is walnut bread (delicious and from Tesco you Brits), with butter, avocado, rocket and prawns in marie rose sauce. 





Second is brocolli and sundried tomato quiche with tongue, avocado, coleslaw, mixed salad and home made honey & mustard dressing over most of it. 





Last is today's lunch. Sliced roast beef, hummus, sugarsnap peas, dolmades, feta-stuffed mini peppers, rocket, sunbush tomato & mini mozzarellas, gherkin spears, sweetcorn.


----------



## Blackjack

Firecracker* sliders and parmesean garlic steak fries.

*Not actually very 'firecracker' since I don't do spicy things


----------



## LifeTraveller

I've been trying some new, and old bread recipes. . Have been trying to get a decent sourdough bread, and here it is. .sort of... It rose more than I thought it would, but has the great "crusty" texture, and the interesting "sourdough" flavor. 

View attachment bread1.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

LifeTraveller said:


> I've been trying some new, and old bread recipes. . Have been trying to get a decent sourdough bread, and here it is. .sort of... It rose more than I thought it would, but has the great "crusty" texture, and the interesting "sourdough" flavor.



Yum! I love homemade bread! I wasn't able to rep you!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I made quiche this afternoon. I'll have it for brunch tomorrow, since I think it's better after a night in the frig.

These ingredients for two varieties:


Spinach, Italian hot sausage, and mozzarella
Mushrooms, bacon, and cheddar


View attachment 108963


Yes, I cheat and use a store bought crust. Life is too short to fret about making it homemade 

View attachment 108962


----------



## ConnieLynn

I like to dip my toast in egg. I love asparagus barely cooked and salty. Like it to still crunch.




Ruby Ripples said:


> Same! I've been loving your posts too Connie, your food is all right up my street! Plz post more. :eat2:
> 
> If it's not too personal a question.... do you dip your asparagus spears into your fried egg yolk?


----------



## imaginarydiva21

:eat1: yumm


----------



## ConnieLynn

Quiche, pastrami, dolmades, seafood & pasta salad, seasoned olives, and a little zinfandel.

View attachment 108985


----------



## vardon_grip

Last month, Bon Appetit announced to its readers that they could cook the main recipe from the cover, take a photo of it and submit it. If they like it, they will publish it in the magazine. I couldn't leave well enough alone and I had to re-create the cover in its entirety. I couldn't find the exact fonts that they used, but I think I captured the spirit of it. Here is my submission. Maybe they'll like it.





here is the original cover


----------



## SoVerySoft

Gorgeous, Vardon! But I'd hardly call that an "everyday" food pic. Our food porn thread is 5 pages back. You should revive it! :eat2:


----------



## ~nai'a~

Yummy banana cranberry bread! :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_0897.b.jpg


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

SoVerySoft said:


> Gorgeous, Vardon! But I'd hardly call that an "everyday" food pic. Our food porn thread is 5 pages back. You should revive it! :eat2:



He does know how to do some serious "porn"!!! I have been waiting with bated breath for another of his submissions. Now I'm off to smoke a ciggy!!!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Vardon - Gorgeous! I think your dish actually looks better than the original.


----------



## smithnwesson

Duke's mayo, a tomato out of my garden, a bacon weave, and some pickled okra.











The bacon weave keeps it on the sammich. I've got a real quick dog when it comes to bacon.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Man alive, that is a MONSTER Tomato! The bacon weave made me laugh, I was imagining your dog looking at it with a confused expression  

Okra .... :sad:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Those huge home grown garden maters are the best :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can't believe I've been missing out on this foodee board for so long. 

this is one of my favorite pasta dishes to make because it's so easy and it comes out pretty good every time. 

It's just some wide noodles of your choice (I prefer pappardelle) asparagus, bacon and some creme fraiche. tada!





And this is one of my favorite meals made for me. Raita, a little basmati, curried chicken and tomato salad.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Kings Arms II Diner
553 State Route 36 (Seeley Street), Belford, NJ

Silver dollar pancakes. Who puts 18 in an order??? Delicious. I managed eat 12 of them and some bacon.

View attachment 109399


Regular French toast on the left. Thick cut French toast on the right (mine  ). Once again, impossible to eat it all.

View attachment 109400


----------



## smithnwesson

Connie - I had to go take 15 Units of Insulin just from looking at that. 
 -Jim


----------



## ConnieLynn

smithnwesson said:


> Connie - I had to go take 15 Units of Insulin just from looking at that.
> -Jim



I'm back home in Virginia, and woke up this morning missing that diner in NJ! Greek yogurt for breakfast instead of mouth watering pancakes


----------



## vardon_grip

Pasta and sauce.


----------



## smithnwesson

Excellent as always, VG. Have you heard anything about the _Bon Appetit _ contest?


----------



## vardon_grip

smithnwesson said:


> Excellent as always, VG. Have you heard anything about the _Bon Appetit _ contest?



Thanks!
I haven't heard a peep. They put several reader's pix up on their blog site. Admittedly, I submitted my photos after they did their monthly update.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> Pasta and sauce.



Amazing as always and definitely worth the wait. Would it be impolite if I licked the screen right now? Thank you so very much! :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

First, why I love Aldi:

View attachment 109462


Milk, EVOO, mozzarella, eggs, Greek yogurt, salmon, chicken breasts, fancy lettuces, spinach, grapes, mini peppers, walnuts, pesto, mushrooms, pears, blueberries, English cucs, onions, nectarines, peaches, limes, tomatoes, cashews, pistachios, 3 bags of candy bars = two weeks of eating very well for $75.

Fast dinner tonight cooked after I put away the groceries. 

View attachment 109463


----------



## littlefairywren

vardon_grip said:


> Pasta and sauce.



Your food always has me wishing I were a plate or large white bowl


----------



## ConnieLynn

Very cold, very dirty, abundant olives. 

View attachment 109480


----------



## ConnieLynn

Asparagus with garlic and parm, spinach with walnuts, last of the flounder with capers and lemon. I could seriously eat fish every meal.


View attachment 109481


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Connie- all your food looks low carb- is that intentional?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Eating fresh is intentional, but I don't really make an effort not to cook carbs. It's a result of my single, working woman cooking style. I tend to go for fresh, super fast, stove top cooking. 'White' carbs take too long to cook and it's difficult to cook just one serving. 

Carbs hit on the weekend when I have time to enjoy big breakfast or brunch, or in the winter when I'm more likely to cook comfort food. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Connie- all your food looks low carb- is that intentional?


----------



## vardon_grip

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Amazing as always and definitely worth the wait. Would it be impolite if I licked the screen right now? Thank you so very much! :bow:





littlefairywren said:


> Your food always has me wishing I were a plate or large white bowl



Thank you both for the wonderful compliments!


----------



## HottiMegan

Breakfast!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

HottiMegan said:


> Breakfast!



That is both beautiful _AND_ delicious-looking!!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ceviche for Lunch!! I love that I can make my Mexican seafood dishes from home with fresh Seattle seafood.


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> Breakfast!



So pretty!!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ceviche for Lunch!! I love that I can make my Mexican seafood dishes from home with fresh Seattle seafood.



Jealous! I miss easy access to fresh seafood.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'm exhausted tonight after two days of work meetings that extended into work entertainment evenings. Had to force myself into the kitchen tonight. 

"Warm" salad: salmon and onions in a pan sauce of olive oil, mustard, honey, and balsamic over fancy greens and tomatoes. Plus a lovely nectarine. It was worth the minimal effort.

View attachment 109526


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm exhausted tonight after two days of work meetings that extended into work entertainment evenings. Had to force myself into the kitchen tonight.
> 
> "Warm" salad: salmon and onions in a pan sauce of olive oil, mustard, honey, and balsamic over fancy greens and tomatoes. Plus a lovely nectarine. It was worth the minimal effort.
> 
> View attachment 109526


I need you to teach me how to cook!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Went out this morning to participate in a photo op for historic preservation (my lazy activism for this week), and just threw together a quick salad with chicken for lunch. 

Two single girl tips:

I use a tiny crock pot (one of those they sell for making dips) to cook 2 or 3 frozen (boneless skinless) chicken breasts at a time. No fuss, and easy clean up since the insert easily fits in the dishwasher.

I NEVER buy salad dressing. It goes bad or I get tired of it. Instead, almost empty brown mustard bottle, add balsamic and honey, shake. If you don't like balsamic, add some citrus.

View attachment 109540


----------



## ConnieLynn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I need you to teach me how to cook!



If you look at what I cook on week nights, it really follows a fast pattern. The secret is having good ingredients on hand. 

99% of the time dinner starts with a non-stick pan and olive oil. Add protein. 

While protein cooks (minutes), wash and prep veggies.

Add some kind of savory something to the pan (onions, garlic, peppers).

Add something wet to make a pan sauce (lemon juice, vermouth, cream, balsamic vinegar, greek yogurt). 

Server over rice/pasta or a salad, or plate and quickly cook some veggies in the same pan for sides.

What really makes the difference is fresh ingredients and having a few little extras to mix in, like good quality balsamic, parm to grate fresh, walnuts, dried cherries or cranberries.

The hardest part is remembering to move a serving of protein from the freezer to the fridge the night before. I always keep frozen chicken breasts and frozen fish fillets on hand.


----------



## HottiMegan

The bounty of summer fruits put into a crisp. It's flour free, i blended almonds to make flour.


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> The bounty of summer fruits put into a crisp. It's flour free, i blended almonds to make flour.



I need a midnight snack. Do you deliver?


----------



## HottiMegan

he he, if you were close, you'd be welcome to come on by


----------



## ConnieLynn

Having a very healthy salad for dinner with chicken, grapes , cucs, walnuts, parm, and pears. I actually wanted a less healthy option -- had planned on my version of a Waldorf salad, but I am out of mayo. :doh:


View attachment 109587


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment 109589



Country Fried Steak, Zucchini and Loaded Mashed Potatoes


----------



## vardon_grip

HottiMegan said:


> The bounty of summer fruits put into a crisp. It's flour free, i blended almonds to make flour.





ConnieLynn said:


> Having a very healthy salad for dinner with chicken, grapes , cucs, walnuts, parm, and pears. I actually wanted a less healthy option -- had planned on my version of a Waldorf salad, but I am out of mayo. :doh:





missyj1978 said:


> Country Fried Steak, Zucchini and Loaded Mashed Potatoes



As George Takei would say, "Oh my!".
These all look great ladies!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ConnieLynn said:


> If you look at what I cook on week nights, it really follows a fast pattern. The secret is having good ingredients on hand.
> 
> 99% of the time dinner starts with a non-stick pan and olive oil. Add protein.
> 
> While protein cooks (minutes), wash and prep veggies.
> 
> Add some kind of savory something to the pan (onions, garlic, peppers).
> 
> Add something wet to make a pan sauce (lemon juice, vermouth, cream, balsamic vinegar, greek yogurt).
> 
> Server over rice/pasta or a salad, or plate and quickly cook some veggies in the same pan for sides.
> 
> What really makes the difference is fresh ingredients and having a few little extras to mix in, like good quality balsamic, parm to grate fresh, walnuts, dried cherries or cranberries.
> 
> The hardest part is remembering to move a serving of protein from the freezer to the fridge the night before. I always keep frozen chicken breasts and frozen fish fillets on hand.



Thank you


----------



## ConnieLynn

BLT salad. The dressing is just mayo, tomato, and s&p in the blender for a minute.

View attachment 109613


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pasta with pesto, topped with garlic chicken (crock pot), sweet baby bells, and a healthy grating of parm.

View attachment 109621


----------



## wtchmel

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109589
> 
> 
> 
> Country Fried Steak, Zucchini and Loaded Mashed Potatoes



Omg!! That is my kind of meal!! Add 4 times the gravy and i'm movin' in!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

De-structured carbonara using leftover 'dressed' pasta from last night.

View attachment 109635


----------



## ConnieLynn

Saturday brunch. Real, slow cooked, yellow grits with butter AND cream, maple bacon, and poached eggs. Plus a lovely cup of Kahlua coffee.


View attachment 109645


----------



## smithnwesson

^ ^ ^ ^ Oh. My. God. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Besides tasting 100% better, real grits hold up to being served as leftovers. Leftover grits with some cheese added, and broiled salmon with leftover honey/mustard/balsamic 'dressing'. Yep, working my way down to an empty fridge before shopping again.

View attachment 109654


----------



## ConnieLynn

Grits one last time. And while this may look a little blah, flavor wise it's yummy. Chicken breast, a sliced onion, and a pile of peeled garlic cooked in the oven (covered) at 400. The garlic onion 'gravy' is sooooo good. 

Since I had the oven on anyway, I baked pears with butter, brown sugar, honey, and vanilla, resulting in the little bowl of caramelized goodness in the background.


View attachment 109672


----------



## firefly

Mashed potatoes, veggiesticks and cucumbersalad:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chicken salad with celery, walnuts, dried cherries, and Hellman's.

And the bread in the background is from Aldi and it's awesome!

View attachment 109726


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 109740


Tilapia - butter, sautéed garlic, paprika, salt/pepper, and dried dill weed
Roasted red potatoes and green beans! Yummm. And OJ because I'm classy


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 109765


Roast beast with thousand island, veg, and gov't cheese (yucky American cheese)
Grapes, strawberries and potato salad with chopped green pepper


----------



## ConnieLynn

I love that you put such a lovely batch of veggies on your sandwich 




FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109765
> 
> 
> Roast beast with thousand island, veg, and gov't cheese (yucky American cheese)
> Grapes, strawberries and potato salad with chopped green pepper


----------



## ConnieLynn

My late breakfast on the porch this morning. Walnut cinnamon coffee cake with banana, blueberries, and a bit of fork whipped cream.
View attachment 109772


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ConnieLynn said:


> My late breakfast on the porch this morning. Walnut cinnamon coffee cake with banana, blueberries, and a bit of fork whipped cream.
> View attachment 109772


Great breakfast idea- love how I recognize all the stuff you get from Aldi


----------



## ConnieLynn

The coffee cake is actually from a cheap Aldi mix. I add walnuts when I make it.

I've reached the point where I do the majority of my shopping at Aldi. It's just so easy.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great breakfast idea- love how I recognize all the stuff you get from Aldi


----------



## ConnieLynn

I am up too early for a Sunday! Very fast veggie and egg 'melt'. Mushrooms, peppers, spinach, couple of eggs, and cheese. And mayo! I've got a jar of Hellman's and I'm not afraid to use it 

View attachment 109785


----------



## EMH1701

State fair cheese curds 

View attachment cheesecurds_sm.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Never heard of them before, but I want them!




EMH1701 said:


> State fair cheese curds


----------



## EMH1701

ConnieLynn said:


> Never heard of them before, but I want them!



They are a long-standing tradition at state fairs in the Midwest. You could make them yourself if you had a deep-fat fryer. 

I've made a slightly less guilt-inducing version at home just by frying the cheese curds in olive oil on the stove. Coat them with a flour and egg mix first, as if you were making fried chicken or something, and then fry them up. You'll need at least an inch of oil, though. It's also the kind of thing where you want to watch them carefully so they don't burn.

You should be able to find un-fried cheese curds in the grocery store. If you can't, just get a block of cheese and cut it up into chunks. That's better than nothing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

the hard part is waiting for it to cool off since it just came out of the oven. Peach pie made with the summer's bounty.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the hard part is waiting for it to cool off since it just came out of the oven. Peach pie made with the summer's bounty.



You can just go ahead and ship that to me!


----------



## ConnieLynn

The only curds we see in my neck of the woods are in cottage cheese. Guess I need to put a Midwest state fair on my to do list  They look so creamy. Might try it with fresh Mozzarella.



EMH1701 said:


> They are a long-standing tradition at state fairs in the Midwest. You could make them yourself if you had a deep-fat fryer.
> 
> I've made a slightly less guilt-inducing version at home just by frying the cheese curds in olive oil on the stove. Coat them with a flour and egg mix first, as if you were making fried chicken or something, and then fry them up. You'll need at least an inch of oil, though. It's also the kind of thing where you want to watch them carefully so they don't burn.
> 
> You should be able to find un-fried cheese curds in the grocery store. If you can't, just get a block of cheese and cut it up into chunks. That's better than nothing.




Be still my heart! 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the hard part is waiting for it to cool off since it just came out of the oven. Peach pie made with the summer's bounty.


----------



## ConnieLynn

It's a sandwich kind of Monday. This gooey mess is a mushroom, onion, cheese melt.

View attachment 109809


----------



## SoVerySoft

ConnieLynn said:


> It's a sandwich kind of Monday. This gooey mess is a mushroom, onion, cheese melt.
> 
> View attachment 109809



It's like an onion soup sandwich!


----------



## vardon_grip

Chocolate Cake Shake!





A few years ago I was working/traveling throughout the Midwest and found a small chain restaurant near Villa Park, IL. called Portillo's. Portillo's is known for their Chicago dogs and Italian beef sandwiches. They opened a (not so) local store in Buena Park, CA. near Knott's Berry Farm theme park. I love a good Chicago dog, but this place also has a wonderful confectionary concoction called the Chocolate Cake Shake! 
OMG! STFU! LMFAO! BMW! [email protected]! 
You take some chocolate cake and mix it into a chocolate shake. Stupidly simple, but brilliantly delicious! 

It's so simple that I decided to make it myself instead of driving an hour.

This is how I put it together:
Duncan Heinz chocolate cake mix (made according the instructions on the box-with a little bit of the mayonnaise trick)
Breyer's chocolate ice cream
Almond Breeze almond chocolate milk
Hershey's chocolate syrup
Fresh whipped cream
Nestle's cocoa powder (to dust the top)

The stupidly simple process:
Bake bake bake
Crumble crumble crumble
Scoop scoop scoop...scoop (what can I say, I likes me some ice cream)
Mix mix mix
Pour pour pour
Enjoy enjoy enjoy!


----------



## FatAndProud

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate Cake Shake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago I was working/traveling throughout the Midwest and found a small chain restaurant near Villa Park, IL. called Portillo's. Portillo's is known for their Chicago dogs and Italian beef sandwiches. They opened a (not so) local store in Buena Park, CA. near Knott's Berry Farm theme park. I love a good Chicago dog, but this place also has a wonderful confectionary concoction called the Chocolate Cake Shake!
> OMG! STFU! LMFAO! BMW! [email protected]!
> You take some chocolate cake and mix it into a chocolate shake. Stupidly simple, but brilliantly delicious!
> 
> It's so simple that I decided to make it myself instead of driving an hour.
> 
> This is how I put it together:
> Duncan Heinz chocolate cake mix (made according the instructions on the box-with a little bit of the mayonnaise trick)
> Breyer's chocolate ice cream
> Almond Breeze almond chocolate milk
> Hershey's chocolate syrup
> Fresh whipped cream
> Nestle's cocoa powder (to dust the top)
> 
> The stupidly simple process:
> Bake bake bake
> Crumble crumble crumble
> Scoop scoop scoop...scoop (what can I say, I likes me some ice cream)
> Mix mix mix
> Pour pour pour
> Enjoy enjoy enjoy!



I could never be as fancy as you, but I respect it. lol:bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

vardon_grip said:


> Chocolate Cake Shake!



I needed your shake tonight!

Instead, I had a mini mary while my rosemary chicken and mushrooms roasted...

View attachment 110385


...and this after the chicken was done. (I still want one of those shakes!)

View attachment 110386


----------



## vardon_grip

FatAndProud said:


> I could never be as fancy as you, but I respect it. lol:bow:





ConnieLynn said:


> I needed your shake tonight!
> 
> Instead, I had a mini mary while my rosemary chicken and mushrooms roasted...
> ...and this after the chicken was done. (I still want one of those shakes!)



Thanks for your comments ladies!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Brunch. 2 egg omelet with baby bella mushrooms, baby sweet peppers, and mozzarella. Yummy!

View attachment 110452


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the hard part is waiting for it to cool off since it just came out of the oven. Peach pie made with the summer's bounty.
> ]




I need this in my life, drool

check out my huge a** cookie!!!


----------



## vardon_grip

fat9276 said:


> I need this in my life, drool
> 
> check out my huge a** cookie!!!



Is that...
check out my huge ASS COOKIE
or
check out my HUGE ASS cookie?







mommy, whats an ASS COOKIE?


----------



## Micara

Teriyaki king salmon with fried kale and mushrooms.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bad phone picture, but great dinner. Watched Lidia's Italy this weekend and it led to a craving for pasta. Angel hair lightly dressed with pesto, chicken, mushrooms, black olives, tomatoes, and a bit of fresh parmesan.


View attachment 110796


----------



## ConnieLynn

Just got back from a visit to my local Amish market, so having a sandwich made of my favorite highly flavorful items from their deli: turkey pastrami, Lebanon bologna, and sun dried tomato & garlic yogurt cheese, with a bit of butter lettuce and Dijon mustard on 12 grain bread (from Aldi). It's a killer combination.


View attachment 110870


----------



## ConnieLynn

Frittata for brunch: mushrooms, spinach, Lebanon bologna (sort of like an Amish salami), mozzarella, parmesan.

View attachment 110884


----------



## vardon_grip

ConnieLynn said:


> Frittata for brunch: mushrooms, spinach, *Lebanon bologna (sort of like an Amish salami)*, mozzarella, parmesan.



I thought this was funny because I have never heard of either of these things.

Amish salami. What? you never heard of Amish salami? It's kinda like Ugandan chorizo, but without the camel meat. Never heard of that either, huh? Hmmmm. You know of Italian dry salami right? Well, it's nothing like that. Turkish capicola? Mennonite linguica?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Made in Lebanon, PA (Amish country), all beef, and similar to salami in flavor. 




vardon_grip said:


> I thought this was funny because I have never heard of either of these things.
> 
> Amish salami. What? you never heard of Amish salami? It's kinda like Ugandan chorizo, but without the camel meat. Never heard of that either, huh? Hmmmm. You know of Italian dry salami right? Well, it's nothing like that. Turkish capicola? Mennonite linguica?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> Made in Lebanon, PA (Amish country), all beef, and similar to salami in flavor.



Living in PA (and only 10 minutes from Lebanon), I grew up with Lebanon bologna and sweet bologna (my favorite!). A favorite snack is sweet bologna cream cheese roll-ups! Oh My!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'll have to try that. I actually like the regular better than the sweet.




Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Living in PA (and only 10 minutes from Lebanon), I grew up with Lebanon bologna and sweet bologna (my favorite!). A favorite snack is sweet bologna cream cheese roll-ups! Oh My!!


----------



## smithnwesson

Here was my supper tonight. I get a hankerin' for gumbo every year about this time.


----------



## FatAndProud

Boy, your wife better keep a leash on you......or if your wife cooked this, you better keep a leash on her! Either way....yum! My goodness.

Rep, my good sir!! :bow: :eat2: 




smithnwesson said:


> Here was my supper tonight. I get a hankerin' for gumbo every year about this time.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Great, now I've got a hankerin' for it  Looks delish!



smithnwesson said:


> Here was my supper tonight. I get a hankerin' for gumbo every year about this time.


----------



## snakebite

Ahhh the perfect thread.... The bread is from today, the rest are dinners past...





Delicious, easy bread





One pot pasta





Local lamb gyro





Tongue tacos





Tikka masala with naan


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Talk about healthy _and_ yummy! OMG! I was lucky enough to have this cooked for me! :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

I made a big pot of soup last night. 

View attachment 111258


----------



## smithnwesson

The dog and I are definitely moving down there with you. Clear out a room. . .


----------



## ConnieLynn

smithnwesson said:


> The dog and I are definitely moving down there with you. Clear out a room. . .



Come on. I'll put you on kitchen cleaning duty


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pre-dinner Bloody Mary and dinner of Chili Cheese Tots. The mini tots from OreIda are quite good.

View attachment 111271


View attachment 111272


----------



## snakebite

Butchered a chicken to make chicken stock, also made veggie stock, wheat thins, and albondigas  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

I need somebody to send snakey here some rep for those albondigas


----------



## ConnieLynn

Took care of it for you



Fuzzy said:


> I need somebody to send snakey here some rep for those albondigas


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> Pre-dinner Bloody Mary and dinner of Chili Cheese Tots. The mini tots from OreIda are quite good.
> 
> View attachment 111271
> 
> 
> View attachment 111272



I have been craving a Bloody Mary for weeks now. And with green olives, no less. :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Well come on and I'll make you one. I have one about once a week. I consider it a serving of veggies 



ScreamingChicken said:


> I have been craving a Bloody Mary for weeks now. And with green olives, no less. :bow:


----------



## snakebite

ConnieLynn said:


> Took care of it for you



Aw thanks fuzzy and connielynn!


----------



## Yakatori

vardon_grip said:


> "_Amish salami. What? you never heard of Amish salami?_"


With a full-on _Amish Mafia_, I would think there would at least have to be something like "_Amish salami_," if not a much broader range of such deli meats...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

snakebite said:


> Butchered a chicken to make chicken stock, also made veggie stock, wheat thins, and albondigas



this all looks amazing, shame there wasn't someone there to share it with.


----------



## snakebite

Homemade oatmeal cream pies...


----------



## Fuzzy

snakebite said:


> Homemade oatmeal cream pies...



Are you sure your name isn't Debbie?


----------



## FatAndProud

I wish you'd be my wife. We don't have to have sex or anything, you can "cheat" on me with men...just cook for me....lol



snakebite said:


> Homemade oatmeal cream pies...


----------



## Surlysomething

Whoa. Those look delicious. :eat2:



snakebite said:


> Homemade oatmeal cream pies...


----------



## azerty

snakebite said:


> Homemade oatmeal cream pies...



I'd love to taste one


----------



## snakebite

Today's goodies include white chocolate cranberry pistachio fudge, banana honey oatmeal cups, what will be oven dried tomatoes, and margarita spaghetti squash 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## azerty

snakebite said:


> Today's goodies include white chocolate cranberry pistachio fudge, banana honey oatmeal cups, what will be oven dried tomatoes, and margarita spaghetti squash



Wow, they look so delicious. What a nice cook you must be


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pasta, peas, mussels. Sauce is butter, garlic, half & half, saffron, juice from the mussels, and a bit of fresh grated parm.

View attachment 111389


----------



## ConnieLynn

There actually is such a thing as Amish salami 



Yakatori said:


> With a full-on _Amish Mafia_, I would think there would at least have to be something like "_Amish salami_," if not a much broader range of such deli meats...



I am about to settle in for a couple of hours of lazy Saturday TV catch up. Cream cheese with pepper jelly and tomato jam as a snack. Scored six jars of each from my Mom on my last visit. Pepper jelly is sweet and HOT. Tomato jam is sweet, with a bit of a vinegar and spice kick.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'm heading out of town for a couple of weeks and absolutely had to do some shopping this afternoon. Since the frig is empty in preparation for being away, I stopped at the Checkered Pig for a burger. It's actually a BBQ joint, but I like their burgers.

View attachment 111633


----------



## vardon_grip

Leftover Stuffing Waffles






I love to make a ton of stuffing for Thanksgiving. I almost enjoy it more than the turkey. I take focaccia (diced and then baked to make them into croutons) and restaurant style salad croutons and mix it with fresh ground, home made pork sausage, diced apples, sauteed celery, carrots, onions and a few herbs and spices and then bake it with the bird.

What do you do with leftover stuffing from Thanksgiving? This year I added a little raw scrambled egg and turkey stock to the stuffing so that it had a slightly mushy texture and then greased up the waffle iron and griddled them up nice and crispy! A little gravy, some turkey, a dollop of home made cranberry apple sauce and a few streaks of maple syrup (they are waffles after all!) and Bob is your father's brother!


----------



## Fuzzy

vardon_grip said:


> Leftover Stuffing Waffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to make a ton of stuffing for Thanksgiving. I almost enjoy it more than the turkey. I take focaccia (diced and then baked to make them into croutons) and restaurant style salad croutons and mix it with fresh ground, home made pork sausage, diced apples, sauteed celery, carrots, onions and a few herbs and spices and then bake it with the bird.
> 
> What do you do with leftover stuffing from Thanksgiving? This year I added a little raw scrambled egg and turkey stock to the stuffing so that it had a slightly mushy texture and then greased up the waffle iron and griddled them up nice and crispy! A little gravy, some turkey, a dollop of home made cranberry apple sauce and a few streaks of maple syrup (they are waffles after all!) and Bob is your father's brother!



Rep sent and delivered!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've been on the road for a couple of weeks. On my return trip from the airport yesterday, I stopped at my Amish market and they had cheese curds! Fried cheese curds are in my future 




EMH1701 said:


> State fair cheese curds





EMH1701 said:


> They are a long-standing tradition at state fairs in the Midwest. You could make them yourself if you had a deep-fat fryer.
> 
> I've made a slightly less guilt-inducing version at home just by frying the cheese curds in olive oil on the stove. Coat them with a flour and egg mix first, as if you were making fried chicken or something, and then fry them up. You'll need at least an inch of oil, though. It's also the kind of thing where you want to watch them carefully so they don't burn.
> 
> You should be able to find un-fried cheese curds in the grocery store. If you can't, just get a block of cheese and cut it up into chunks. That's better than nothing.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Brilliant! :bow:




vardon_grip said:


> Leftover Stuffing Waffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to make a ton of stuffing for Thanksgiving. I almost enjoy it more than the turkey. I take focaccia (diced and then baked to make them into croutons) and restaurant style salad croutons and mix it with fresh ground, home made pork sausage, diced apples, sauteed celery, carrots, onions and a few herbs and spices and then bake it with the bird.
> 
> What do you do with leftover stuffing from Thanksgiving? This year I added a little raw scrambled egg and turkey stock to the stuffing so that it had a slightly mushy texture and then greased up the waffle iron and griddled them up nice and crispy! A little gravy, some turkey, a dollop of home made cranberry apple sauce and a few streaks of maple syrup (they are waffles after all!) and Bob is your father's brother!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> Leftover Stuffing Waffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to make a ton of stuffing for Thanksgiving. I almost enjoy it more than the turkey. I take focaccia (diced and then baked to make them into croutons) and restaurant style salad croutons and mix it with fresh ground, home made pork sausage, diced apples, sauteed celery, carrots, onions and a few herbs and spices and then bake it with the bird.
> 
> What do you do with leftover stuffing from Thanksgiving? This year I added a little raw scrambled egg and turkey stock to the stuffing so that it had a slightly mushy texture and then greased up the waffle iron and griddled them up nice and crispy! A little gravy, some turkey, a dollop of home made cranberry apple sauce and a few streaks of maple syrup (they are waffles after all!) and Bob is your father's brother!



I anxiously await your posts and I am never disappointed. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Not a very good photo, but went to holiday open house jointly hosted by PFLAG & local diversity group, and one of the folks made rainbow cupcakes. Not only were they very pretty, they were super good. I ended up blessed with 6 of them at the end of the night 

View attachment 111886


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've got all kinds of Christmas beverages in the house, and a cart full of booze. Having dinner with friends tomorrow, and they are light drinkers. Trying to come up with a Christmassy drink, but not having much luck. They are frozen peach margarita type folks and I'm a dirty martini girl. 

View attachment 111980


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fried apple pies (made with home dried apples) that I'm taking to my neighbor for Christmas.

View attachment 112011


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ConnieLynn said:


> Fried apple pies (made with home dried apples) that I'm taking to my neighbor for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 112011



oh man....that looks great.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> oh man....that looks great.



They were great. Kept 3 for myself and took a dozen to my neighbor's for Christmas dinner. Now I have to make another batch for various friends who didn't get to try them.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I did it again 

View attachment 112163


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> I did it again
> 
> View attachment 112163



I am completely incapable of repping this post.


----------



## Mishty

Fuzzy said:


> I am completely incapable of repping this post.



I got her for you!!
My lord! Those things are peeerrfeeect,girl!! unf!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Lunch today. Collard greens, large dried lima beans, and deviled eggs. 


View attachment 112201


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My food pictures will never do justice the way ConnieLynn's do ...but here is my crab chowder with cheesy tortilla wedges :happy:


----------



## vardon_grip

Hot Brown







What to do with leftover turkey from the New Year's meal? I stole a page from the Brown Hotel's menu and made their signature sandwich. Some sliced turkey breast, a (not so) healthy portion of home made mornay sauce and a couple of slices of Roma tomato are laid out on texas toast points and then browned under a broiler. Two slices of bacon, sweet paprika, parsley and parmesan cheese finish the dish.


----------



## Fuzzy

More often than not, when I order a Hot Brown it gets covered in Velveeta or some other orange cheese sauce.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I love chowder, and it would be so good on this brrrr cold night. Send me a bowl right now! 



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My food pictures will never do justice the way ConnieLynn's do ...but here is my crab chowder with cheesy tortilla wedges :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> I love chowder, and it would be so good on this brrrr cold night. Send me a bowl right now!



Will do Connie! 

Tonight's dinner was shrimp and mushroom ravioli


----------



## vardon_grip

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Will do Connie!
> 
> Tonight's dinner was shrimp and mushroom ravioli



Looks good!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

vardon_grip said:


> Looks good!



Thank you! That's definitely a compliment coming from you!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tonight's dinner...cheesy garlic and brown sugar pork chops, oven fried potatoes, and salad (homemade ranch dressing too!)


----------



## AuntHen

ConnieLynn said:


> Fried apple pies (made with home dried apples) that I'm taking to my neighbor for Christmas.



My great grandmother used to make these from scratch... she made peach and apricot filling. Good memories!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I just came to this thread, saw my own photo of deviled eggs up the page, and decided I want deviled eggs again. Off to boil some eggs!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Out to dinner... :eat2:

Appetizer: hot spinach crab dip with homemade tortilla chips

Dinner: charbroiled meatloaf (a bit dry for my liking), fresh green beans, homemade mashed potatoes, and an edible flower!

Dessert: chocolate cake (which I haven't eaten yet...)


----------



## AuntHen

I finally made/got my cheeseburger!! It has romaine lettuce, tomatoes, dill pickles, condiments, and white cheddar all on a fresh buttered/warmed potato bun. I also have oven "fried" fries, baked in olive oil and sea salt. I forgot to buy bacon, boo! but I made up for it by making the burger a double :happy::eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

I am thoroughly unable to rep this cheeseburger.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Rep from Fuzzy & me. There is nothing better than a real homemade cheeseburger. Looks delish!



fat9276 said:


> I finally made/got my cheeseburger!! It has romaine lettuce, tomatoes, dill pickles, condiments, and white cheddar all on a fresh buttered/warmed potato bun. I also have oven "fried" fries, baked in olive oil and sea salt. I forgot to buy bacon, boo! but I made up for it by making the burger a double :happy::eat1:





Fuzzy said:


> I am thoroughly unable to rep this cheeseburger.


----------



## ConnieLynn

It's a chicken noodle soup kind of day.

View attachment 112445


View attachment 112446


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> It's a chicken noodle soup kind of day.



*squints at the picture* Are those mushrooms in your chicken noodle soup?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Yep, lots of them 



Fuzzy said:


> *squints at the picture* Are those mushrooms in your chicken noodle soup?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Two friends and I have volunteered to provide / prepare a dinner for 60 - 90 folks next week. The weekly dinner is open to anyone in need, no questions asked and no requirements, and floats between various church kitchens each week. Volunteers will even pick folks up. We'll be serving a hearty chowder, biscuits, etc., but I'm working on take away bags that will include fresh fruit and a variety of cookies. Tonight I made a trial batch of Toll House Bar Cookies. I think they are too sweet and too much chocolate ( I know that's hard to imagine), but going to have my coworkers taste test tomorrow.

View attachment 112490


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> I think they are too sweet and too much chocolate
> 
> View attachment 112490



NEVER. TOO. MUCH. CHOCOLATE.


----------



## ConnieLynn

My coworkers / taste testers agree with you. They all think these are the best chocolate chip cookies ever and plan to make them. Still too sweet to me, but they did get much better after resting overnight. I'm going to cut back on the chips next time I make them. Recipe Here , and it really does make 48 bars. Most folks will reach their limit eating one 




Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> NEVER. TOO. MUCH. CHOCOLATE.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> My coworkers / taste testers agree with you. They all think these are the best chocolate chip cookies ever and plan to make them. Still too sweet to me, but they did get much better after resting overnight. I'm going to cut back on the chips next time I make them. Recipe Here , and it really does make 48 bars. Most folks will reach their limit eating one



Thank you for the recipe! :bow: My son will enjoy helping me make them, as well as being my taste tester!  Too much chocolate is a good thing, but I can't eat too much of it at one sitting, so that really is a win/win situation.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I also think these will freeze well. Have a ziplock bag of them in the freezer now testing that theory.



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Thank you for the recipe! :bow: My son will enjoy helping me make them, as well as being my taste tester!  Too much chocolate is a good thing, but I can't eat too much of it at one sitting, so that really is a win/win situation.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 112506


Meat and potatoes! Winter food is daaaaa best. Lol


----------



## Fuzzy

I already repped FatandProud for her Texas garlic toast post. Help me!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I already repped FatandProud for her Texas garlic toast post. Help me!



Ask and you shall receive. It's all been taken care of Fuzzy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I can't rep her, either.  That could be a photo from a magazine! Daaaaaayum, girl!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'm lusting after your carrots  I love carrots cooked with roast!



FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 112506
> 
> 
> Meat and potatoes! Winter food is daaaaa best. Lol


----------



## FatAndProud

Thank you  I'm glad we have homestyle cookin fans on this board!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 112528


I like my omelettes & sausage crispy!

Veg & cheese omelette, sausage, English muffin with butter and raspberry jam


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> Thank you  I'm glad we have homestyle cookin fans on this board!



That's a serious understatement. Those potatoes and gravy gave me the shivers. I don't think you understand the depth of my love for amazing mashed potatoes... and when combined with a really good gravy....  I can't even handle it.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Insane day! I'd really like a bed full of sex with my favorite Italian, but substituting a plate full of Italian food and a filthy martini. Quick fresh sauce of Italian sausage, mushrooms, tomatoes, spinach, and spices.

View attachment 112532


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tried a recipe for Snickerdoodle Bars. I really like this one. I omitted the glaze because they are sweet enough without it. The cinnamon and sugar runs through the center of the bars. This is just a very fast and basic sweet to whip up for "comfort" 

View attachment 112564


----------



## Fuzzy

I really need to start taking pics of my dinner again..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> Tried a recipe for Snickerdoodle Bars. I really like this one. I omitted the glaze because they are sweet enough without it. The cinnamon and sugar runs through the center of the bars. This is just a very fast and basic sweet to whip up for "comfort"
> 
> View attachment 112564



Definitely going to make these today! :eat2: Thanks!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Glad you liked them. Think they are going to be on my 'go to' list.



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Definitely going to make these today! :eat2: Thanks!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> Glad you liked them. Think they are going to be on my 'go to' list.



There were definitely a hit. Not too sweet, and very simple to make. Thanks again. These are certainly a keeper.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made fajitas for the first time in ages. I love them oh so much. These are yellow and red peppers, a ton of onions, baby bellas and fake chicken strips. I am stuffed.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Late Sunday breakfast. Eggs with sausage, mushroom, onion gravy and mini angel biscuits (Mary B's frozen).


View attachment 112589


----------



## FatAndProud

ConnieLynn said:


> Late Sunday breakfast. Eggs with sausage, mushroom, onion gravy and mini angel biscuits (Mary B's frozen).
> 
> 
> View attachment 112589



Oh baby Jesus


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

It's fasnachts time of year!! (Not sure if it's just a Pennsylvania thing or not )

Fried donuts with butter and syrup...it's supposed to bring good luck...they only come out around this time of year. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

You made me Google it  Looks like a regional tradition, but I could get behind it.




Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> It's fasnachts time of year!! (Not sure if it's just a Pennsylvania thing or not )
> 
> Fried donuts with butter and syrup...it's supposed to bring good luck...they only come out around this time of year. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Yes, you do.



Fuzzy said:


> I really need to start taking pics of my dinner again..


----------



## ConnieLynn

This for supper and for lunch tomorrow. Pasta with lots of pesto, layer of cheese, and fast sauce (sausage, tomatoes, spinach).

View attachment 112603


This for watching Downton Abbey.

View attachment 112604


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> It's fasnachts time of year!! (Not sure if it's just a Pennsylvania thing or not )
> 
> Fried donuts with butter and syrup...it's supposed to bring good luck...they only come out around this time of year. :eat2:



Well, when the Google search brings up as the third hit LancasterOnline.. I'm curious if your recipe used potato (flour or mashed).


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Well, when the Google search brings up as the third hit LancasterOnline.. I'm curious if your recipe used potato (flour or mashed).



This recipe uses flour, which I prefer. It reminds me more like a donut with the flour.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> This recipe uses flour, which I prefer. It reminds me more like a donut with the flour.



The picture you posted reminds me of the fry bread/Navajo taco/dutch oven scone that is common to Utah (and Utah was originally settled by Pennsylvanians). I usually have mine with lettuce, tomato, chili, cheese, and sour cream and a Diet Coke.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 112609




Just something i made earlier Frito Pie.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Doctoring a cold Bama style. Throw chicken in a pot for chicken soup. While it simmers, drink cherry cough medicine 


View attachment 112625


View attachment 112626


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Frito Pie... eggs with biscuits and gravy... cinnamon rolls... fried donuts... all you people are KILLING me! :eat2:


----------



## supersoup

Lots of comfort food the last couple days here. Homemade mac and cheese, stove top, I didn't end up baking it off. It's a mix of extra sharp cheddar, asiago, and monterey jack cheeses in the sauce. Homemade lemonade shake ups, and I made a big batch of chocolate cupcakes with chocolate buttercream tonight too. SO GOOD.


----------



## missyj1978

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 112609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just something i made earlier Frito Pie.



I want some!! Looks really good :eat1:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> I want some!! Looks really good :eat1:




Thanks! told ya i made a good one! Haha lol.


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment GEDC0935 (520x390).jpg


Grilled Chicken breast with mushrooms, onions and green peppers.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 112648
> 
> 
> Grilled Chicken breast with mushrooms, onions and green peppers.




Looks good Missy!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 112648
> 
> 
> Grilled Chicken breast with mushrooms, onions and green peppers.



Looks wonderful! :eat2:

_____________________________________________________________


This is my dinner...lean burger with sautéed mushrooms & onions, spinach, and cheese on a potato roll. Side of raw veggies and diet tea with lemon.


----------



## supersoup

Sort of grown up school lunch for dinner tonight, haha. Turkey salisbury steak, and steamed peas!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 112698


Turkey/Bacon club with ranch and sharp cheddar on European multigrain (my best try at the Market Fresh sandwiches from Arby's).
Veg with dill dip. 
7 up in a Jimmy John's cup because I'm a boss.


----------



## FatAndProud

supersoup said:


> Lots of comfort food the last couple days here. Homemade mac and cheese, stove top, I didn't end up baking it off. It's a mix of extra sharp cheddar, asiago, and monterey jack cheeses in the sauce. Homemade lemonade shake ups, and I made a big batch of chocolate cupcakes with chocolate buttercream tonight too. SO GOOD.



What's a lemon shake up?


----------



## supersoup

FatAndProud said:


> What's a lemon shake up?



It's lemonade, more or less! In Ohio where I grew up, at any fairs or festivals there were always carts that sold lemon shake ups...it's a half of a lemon, 3 TBSP sugar, a cup of cold water, and some ice...you put the chunked up lemon and sugar into a cup or jar, beat the heck out of it with the end of a wooden spoon, then add in the water and ice and shake it hard for a few seconds! It's SOOOO good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It's breakfast time here and I woke up starving, so... time for lots of delicious protein! 

Fried egg sandwich (three fried eggs, two Kraft singles melted on top). Strawberries. Greek yogurt. Nom.

View attachment photo (2).JPG


----------



## Fuzzy

supersoup said:


> It's lemonade, more or less! In Ohio where I grew up, at any fairs or festivals there were always carts that sold lemon shake ups...it's a half of a lemon, 3 TBSP sugar, a cup of cold water, and some ice...you put the chunked up lemon and sugar into a cup or jar, beat the heck out of it with the end of a wooden spoon, then add in the water and ice and shake it hard for a few seconds! It's SOOOO good.



Help! Can't Rep! Super has nearly started the beginning of summer with that post!


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's breakfast time here and I woke up starving, so... time for lots of delicious protein!
> 
> Fried egg sandwich (three fried eggs, two Kraft singles melted on top). Strawberries. Greek yogurt. Nom.
> 
> View attachment 112797



I can't rep this post either.  Triple fried egg sammiches rule!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Help! Can't Rep! Super has nearly started the beginning of summer with that post!



Repped for ya 



Fuzzy said:


> I can't rep this post either.  Triple fried egg sammiches rule!



Can't rep either :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

I have a beef roast in the slow cooker and it won't be done until later tonight. So I made Cauliflower paprikash for lunch instead.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I bought lemons today to make supersoup's lemon shakeup!

We are supposedly about to be buried under snow here in VA, so I'm prepping.

A huge pot of chicken and rice.

View attachment 112928


A beverage for the cook using the last of the ice. Duke Energy has destroyed our river with a coal ash spill this week, so living on bottled water, which means ice is not a priority.

View attachment 112929


A huge batch of granola with cashews, brown sugar, honey, vanilla, dried cranberries, golden raisins, and dates.

View attachment 112930


----------



## Fuzzy

I tried to send rep for the soup...


----------



## Fuzzy

Shredded beef enchiladas with alot of cheese 

Not a very good picture.. I was between servings.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Snowed in and working from home today, so I got to have brunch! Made a hash out of leftovers: baked potato, smoked sausage, and boiled eggs. Just fried it all up and topped with some sour cream. Plus I had mandarins and caramel coffee. So much better than what I usually eat at work.

View attachment 112959


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> Shredded beef enchiladas with alot of cheese
> 
> Not a very good picture.. I was between servings.



Looks Fantastico!!


----------



## Tracyarts

This was the first truly Spring-like weekend of the year here in the Houston area. So while we were doing some garden prep work, my husband cooked up a batch of chicken thighs and legs, along with some jalapeno slices in the smoker. 

We used Penzey's BBQ 3000 rub on the chicken, and slow smoked it over apple wood chunks and oak chunk charcoal. No seasoning on the jalapenos. The chicken cooked for 3 hours, the jalapenos for the second hour and a half. 

The chicken is smoked to the bone, the jalapenos are smoky, sweet, with just a pleasant amount of heat to them since we removed the seeds and most of the membrane.

BBQ, hell yeah!

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Tracyarts said:


> This was the first truly Spring-like weekend of the year here in the Houston area. So while we were doing some garden prep work, my husband cooked up a batch of chicken thighs and legs, along with some jalapeno slices in the smoker.
> 
> We used Penzey's BBQ 3000 rub on the chicken, and slow smoked it over apple wood chunks and oak chunk charcoal. No seasoning on the jalapenos. The chicken cooked for 3 hours, the jalapenos for the second hour and a half.
> 
> The chicken is smoked to the bone, the jalapenos are smoky, sweet, with just a pleasant amount of heat to them since we removed the seeds and most of the membrane.
> 
> BBQ, hell yeah!
> 
> Tracy



I can't seem to rep this post.. but I really want to! :smitten:


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've been staying in for days (bad weather) eating my own cooking, and I'm tired of it! I ran out earlier to buy a lottery ticket and a new crochet hook, and decided to stop for southern café food. $5.95 worth of OMG it's so good meatloaf special.


View attachment 113041


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> I've been staying in for days (bad weather) eating my own cooking, and I'm tired of it! I ran out earlier to buy a lottery ticket and a new crochet hook, and decided to stop for southern café food. $5.95 worth of OMG it's so good meatloaf special.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113041



That is now next on my list.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 113066


Nachos i made earlier..


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cheese grits for breakfast/lunch made with white & yellow grits and white & yellow cheese. Plus half and half & butter. 

View attachment 113330


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> Cheese grits for breakfast/lunch made with white & yellow grits and white & yellow cheese. Plus half and half & butter.
> 
> View attachment 113330



Rep sent.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dinner: chicken parmesan with vermicelli and broccoli


----------



## FatAndProud

Mmmmmmmmm uhh


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> Cheese grits for breakfast/lunch made with white & yellow grits and white & yellow cheese. Plus half and half & butter.
> 
> View attachment 113330



Yellow grits? I've never heard of such a thing. What's the difference between them and the white variety (besides the obvious  )?


----------



## ConnieLynn

ScreamingChicken said:


> Yellow grits? I've never heard of such a thing. What's the difference between them and the white variety (besides the obvious  )?



Yellow instead of white corn and a little finer and creamier, but NOT polenta. I always use yellow if I'm doing a dish like shrimp and grits.


----------



## ConnieLynn

It was a drinking on the porch evening. Fresh made bloody mary(s), and a quick supper roasted in the oven. I love roasted okra!

View attachment 113382


View attachment 113383


View attachment 113384


----------



## ConnieLynn

Went to a cupcake shop that people keep telling me about. Name of the place is O Taste and See. Awesome. Bought a six pack for $7. 


View attachment 113396


View attachment 113397


----------



## ConnieLynn

Southern diner... roasted pork loin, fried squash, and taters.

View attachment 113432


----------



## FatAndProud

I am definitely a Yankee...lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

FatAndProud said:


> I am definitely a Yankee...lol



But it's sooooo good


----------



## FatAndProud

ConnieLynn said:


> But it's sooooo good



That biscuit looks awesome lol


----------



## BigCutieMargot

ConnieLynn said:


> Went to a cupcake shop that people keep telling me about. Name of the place is O Taste and See. Awesome. Bought a six pack for $7.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113396
> 
> 
> View attachment 113397



were they as amazing as they look?! :smitten: i spy a red velvet... yum!


----------



## FatAndProud

ConnieLynn said:


> It was a drinking on the porch evening. Fresh made bloody mary(s), and a quick supper roasted in the oven. I love roasted okra!
> 
> View attachment 113382
> 
> 
> View attachment 113383
> 
> 
> View attachment 113384



I love, love, love okra....but I learned that if you cut/fry okra in a pan (without batter and whatever) it gets super slimey and very unpalatable (to me, anyways). Is roasted okra like battered/deep fried okra, as far as texture - no slime? lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

BigCutieMargot said:


> were they as amazing as they look?! :smitten: i spy a red velvet... yum!



They were incredible. Besides the red velvet and carrot cake, we had banana pudding, butterscotch, and lemonade.


----------



## ConnieLynn

FatAndProud said:


> I love, love, love okra....but I learned that if you cut/fry okra in a pan (without batter and whatever) it gets super slimey and very unpalatable (to me, anyways). Is roasted okra like battered/deep fried okra, as far as texture - no slime? lol



Roasted is the best way ever to cook it. Rub with just a little olive oil and salt. It's crispy. 

Also, try nuking whole freshly washed okra in a ziplock bag slightly open for 30 - 60 seconds. Just long enough for it to steam to bright green. Okra is slimey because it gets overcooked.


----------



## smithnwesson

It's snowy and nasty here today, so the poodle and I decided on some Progresso canned soup and a grilled cheese sammich for our lunch today. The soup has a little shaved Parmesan on top. 






(Edited to add: Photobucket or the forum software rotated my photo, but maybe y'all can still get the idea.)


----------



## ConnieLynn

smithnwesson said:


> It's snowy and nasty here today, so the poodle and I decided on some Progresso canned soup and a grilled cheese sammich for our lunch today. The soup has a little shaved Parmesan on top.



Glad you kept the weather up there and we only got a bit of sleet down here. I am damned tired of this winter!

I made every way chicken salad. I typically make chicken salad a number of different ways, but decided to combine them all. BEST CHICKEN SALAD EVER!

Cubed roasted chicken breast, gala apple, green grapes, dried cranberries, walnuts, celery, a tablespoon of real mayo, juice of half a lemon, salt and pepper.

View attachment 113522


----------



## Sweet Tooth

One benefit of having ESL students in the program I run is the unique goodies they bring to share. This is basbousa. Sweet and dense but not as sweet as it looks. Interesting texture, too, with the polenta.


----------



## AuntHen

^ wow! yum!


----------



## Surlysomething

This looks DELICIOUS.



Sweet Tooth said:


> One benefit of having ESL students in the program I run is the unique goodies they bring to share. This is basbousa. Sweet and dense but not as sweet as it looks. Interesting texture, too, with the polenta.


----------



## Amaranthine

Finally got to go to the one Bahn Mi place in Syracuse. How can one sandwich contain so much delicious? 

View attachment WP_20140321_16_24_10_Pro#1.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Sweet Tooth said:


> One benefit of having ESL students in the program I run is the unique goodies they bring to share. This is basbousa. Sweet and dense but not as sweet as it looks. Interesting texture, too, with the polenta.





Amaranthine said:


> Finally got to go to the one Bahn Mi place in Syracuse. How can one sandwich contain so much delicious?



Wow, two new foods to put on my find it and try it list


----------



## ConnieLynn

More southern café food.

View attachment 113649


View attachment 113650


And I'm often posting pics of cocktails and talking about drinking on the porch, so thought I'd throw in a photo of the view from the porch during the cocktail hour yesterday.

View attachment 113652


----------



## Gingembre

What a great view! To me it looks like a film set. I love the colours of the houses.

This was my thrown together brunch this morning. It's none too pretty but it was delicious. In case you can't work it out, I toasted a bagel and put bacon on it. Topped that with a mixture of fried onion, pepper, mushrooms, fennel seed and chilli flakes, bound together with some tomato puree, and dolloped some sour cream on top. Washed down with a black coffee and some water.

All I need now is a shower and my hangover will be gone! :-D


----------



## ConnieLynn

Onion, pepper, and mushrooms is the cure for everything 

"Experimental" coffee cake this morning. Instead of adding walnuts as usual, I added a layer of homemade granola. Not terrible, but not as good as with the walnuts. 

View attachment 113658


----------



## ConnieLynn

For my fellow Aldi shoppers, this is 4 Cheese Risotto from a box. Really pretty good, no weird ingredients, and you still cook it forever. I added fresh mushrooms in butter to it. 

View attachment 113659


----------



## missyj1978

And this is how you make greens :eat1:
View attachment GEDC1231 (640x474) (480x356).jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

missyj1978 said:


> And this is how you make greens :eat1:
> View attachment 113763



ReP has been given


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> And this is how you make greens :eat1:
> View attachment 113763




Looks good missy! into my belly it would go.  :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 113789


Cross posting because I love food pics.

Wild Alaskan salmon marinated to deliciousness and oriental coleslaw. Mmmmm


----------



## vardon_grip

ConnieLynn said:


> For my fellow Aldi shoppers, this is 4 Cheese Risotto from a box. Really pretty good, no weird ingredients, and you still cook it forever. I added fresh mushrooms in butter to it.





FatAndProud said:


> Cross posting because I love food pics.
> Wild Alaskan salmon marinated to deliciousness and oriental coleslaw. Mmmmm



Those both look great!


----------



## ConnieLynn

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 113789
> 
> 
> Cross posting because I love food pics.
> 
> Wild Alaskan salmon marinated to deliciousness and oriental coleslaw. Mmmmm



Is that a slaw with ramen? I have the Live Below The Line challenge coming up, and ramen and cabbage end up being a staple during that week. I'll have to try this.


----------



## FatAndProud

I love this dish because the combination of salmon with coleslaw makes it a sweet & sour dish. I love it  I'm posting these recipes here in hopes Fuzzy sees it lol He asked for the recipes. All measurements are a guess. I'm an Old World Chef. I like to use my hand and eyes to measure lol So, if it looks like there's too much for you...stop...if there's not enough of something for you...add more 

*Baked Salmon* (per 2 - 6oz filets WITH SKIN! MMM)

Marinade:
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 Lemon
6 tbsp EVOO
1 tsp basil
1 tsp salt (or less because the lemon makes it "salty" to me - this is for those sodium-watchers)
1 tsp pepper, ground - do it yourself, tastes better 
1 tbsp parsley, chopped
2 6oz salmon filets

Method:

1. Prepare marinade by mixing garlic, EVOO, basil, salt, pepper, lemon juice and parsley. Place salmon fillets in a medium glass baking dish, and cover with the marinade. Put aluminum foil over the baking dish. Marinate in the refrigerator about *1 hour*, turning occasionally.
2. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.
3. Place filets in aluminum foil, cover with marinade, and seal. Place sealed salmon in another baking dish, and bake 35 to 45 minutes (I prefer 35 mins), until easily flaked with a fork.

___________________________________________

*Oriental Coleslaw*

Dressing:
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
3 tablespoons white wine vinegar
2 tablespoons white sugar
1 package chicken flavored
ramen noodles, crushed, seasoning
packet reserved	(you can omit the seasoning packet entirely - I generally do)
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper, ground 

Coleslaw:
2 tbsp sesame seeds
1/4 cup sliced almonds
1/2 medium head Napa cabbage, shredded
5 green onions, chopped
1 medium red pepper, diced
1/4 cup carrots, shredded

Method:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
2. Whisk together the oil, vinegar, sugar, ramen noodle chicken spice mix (or omit), salt and pepper to create a dressing.
3. Place sesame seeds and almonds in a single layer on a baking sheet. Bake in the preheated oven 10 minutes, or until lightly brown.
4. In a large salad bowl, combine the cabbage, green onions and crushed ramen noodles. Pour dressing over the cabbage, and toss to coat evenly. Top with toasted sesame seeds and almonds.

The coleslaw is best eaten cold!!


----------



## FatAndProud

ConnieLynn said:


> Is that a slaw with ramen? I have the Live Below The Line challenge coming up, and ramen and cabbage end up being a staple during that week. I'll have to try this.



That's awesome that you're doing the challenge. Kudos to you


----------



## Missamanda

Can't rep for the Salmon recipe but thank you for posting. The picture looks really good. I must try this.


----------



## Fuzzy

How do you measure EVOO in your hand? 

Rep has been given!  I know how to cook alot of stuff.. except fish.. i'm not very good at fish.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> How do you measure EVOO in your hand?



Lol Well, I measure with my hand AND eyes. When making a marinade, the rule is equal parts oil to equal parts acidity (lemon in this case)


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> Lol Well, I measure with my hand AND eyes. When making a marinade, the rule is *equal parts oil to equal parts acidity* (lemon in this case)




This. I did not know this rule.  And I cannot rep it.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I cleaned my oven and refrigerator today. Note the serious lack of food.

View attachment 113838


Left with odds and ends (and too lazy to go out), I experimented, and the results are yummy.

Apples, cream cheese, dates, and walnuts drizzled with honey. Baked in the oven during the last five minutes or so that the biscuits were cooking. The melty cream cheese is so good.

View attachment 113839


----------



## vardon_grip

Lo carb Cottage pie







I do love me some cottage/shepherds pie! (This is the 3rd time I've posted the dish here) I wanted to try and make it with ingredients that were lower in cals/carbs. I substituted mashed cauliflower for mashed potato and ground turkey for the lamb or beef. Some onions and garlic sauteed in a little olive oil and then regular peas and carrots...a little worcestershire sauce, a dab of tomato paste, a few minutes in the oven to bubble it over and boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## FatAndProud

vardon_grip said:


> Lo carb Cottage pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love me some cottage/shepherds pie! (This is the 3rd time I've posted the dish here) I wanted to try and make it with ingredients that were lower in cals/carbs. I substituted mashed cauliflower for mashed potato and ground turkey for the lamb or beef. Some onions and garlic sauteed in a little olive oil and then regular peas and carrots...a little worcestershire sauce, a dab of tomato paste, a few minutes in the oven to bubble it over and boom goes the dynamite!



If you aren't married, you should be. That looks amazing. And it's FINALLY right up my alley (I can make it without traveling lands far and wide, searching for rare, untold ingredients).


----------



## ConnieLynn

I confess, I've eaten out every day this week (Mon - Sat). I have photos because I always check in on foursquare and try to promote local joints.

Monday - Meatloaf, taters, and fried squash 
Tuesday - Turkey and dressing, fried okra
Wednesday - Cheeseburger and homemade chips
Thursday - Best thing on the table was the onion rings. I had the steak with onions and gravy.
Friday - Chili slaw dogs
Saturday - Best burger in town at the local BBQ place with a side of hushpuppies. I don't get the hushpuppies/BBQ connection, but they make good ones.

View attachment 114179


----------



## ConnieLynn

Making my grandmother's potato salad. Yes, it includes cubes of cheese. I've never known why, but I suspect it's because she raised a bunch of boys and added in cheap protein to dishes any way she could. She never started with less than 10 pounds of potatoes 


View attachment 114185


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> I confess, I've eaten out every day this week (Mon - Sat). I have photos because I always check in on foursquare and try to promote local joints.
> 
> Monday - Meatloaf, taters, and fried squash
> Tuesday - Turkey and dressing, fried okra
> Wednesday - Cheeseburger and homemade chips
> Thursday - Best thing on the table was the onion rings. I had the steak with onions and gravy.
> Friday - *Chili slaw dogs*
> Saturday - Best burger in town at the local BBQ place with a side of hushpuppies. I don't get the hushpuppies/BBQ connection, but they make good ones.



Buh.. wha.. huh?


----------



## AuntHen

Found my donut place today. They are not cheap but worth every penny. 
Flavors I bought... vanilla glaze, crème brulee (yes! real crunchy brulee on the outside and custard cream inside), passion fruit-blackberry and maple-bacon. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

fat9276 said:


> Found my donut place today. They are not cheap but worth every penny.
> Flavors I bought... vanilla glaze, crème brulee (yes! real crunchy brulee on the outside and custard cream inside), passion fruit-blackberry and maple-bacon. :eat2:



OMG foodgasm! My town does not have a single doughnut place. I am so jealous.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> Found my donut place today. They are not cheap but worth every penny.
> Flavors I bought... vanilla glaze, crème brulee (yes! real crunchy brulee on the outside and custard cream inside), passion fruit-blackberry and maple-bacon. :eat2:


Oh GAWD!!!!!!!!


----------



## smithnwesson

fat9276 said:


> Found my donut place today. They are not cheap but worth every penny.
> Flavors I bought... vanilla glaze, crème brulee (yes! real crunchy brulee on the outside and custard cream inside), passion fruit-blackberry and maple-bacon. :eat2:


Holy shit! I had to go take 10 Units of Insulin just from looking at that.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> Making my grandmother's potato salad. Yes, it includes cubes of cheese. I've never known why, but I suspect it's because she raised a bunch of boys and added in cheap protein to dishes any way she could. She never started with less than 10 pounds of potatoes
> 
> 
> View attachment 114185



By any chance would you be willing to share the recipe? I am in need of a good potato salad recipe...and with cubes of cheese, you can't go wrong!


----------



## smithnwesson

We had some marinara sauce with shrimp, and some fresh basil with plenty of cheese. A nice Chianti and a Greek salad set it off.






Edited to add: The forum software must have rotated my photo. Sorry about that.


----------



## FatAndProud

smithnwesson said:


> We had some marinara sauce with shrimp, and some fresh basil with plenty of cheese. A nice Chianti and a Greek salad set it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: The forum software must have rotated my photo. Sorry about that.



I need to find a man that cooks. Hello, Dr. Lecter


----------



## smithnwesson

Ha! You caught my 'nice Chianti' allusion. Excellent! :bow:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVlkZVAw8Gc


----------



## Fuzzy

That has got me in the mood for a shrimp etouffee... I needs me some shrimp


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 114287


I love sausage in my mouth.


----------



## Tracyarts

Shrimp salad from a local chain restaurant (Kelley's for those in the Houston area).


----------



## Ruby Ripples

FatAndProud said:


> I love sausage in my mouth.



Those fried onions look heavenly. I'm going to get sausages out of the freezer so I can make sausage and fried onion sandwiches tomorrow!




Tracyarts said:


> Shrimp salad from a local chain restaurant (Kelley's for those in the Houston area).



That looks delicious. I love hard boiled eggs with salad... actually I love hard boiled eggs with almost anything!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've been in Florida for a week. Had a room right on the beach, so most of the time we shopped daily and had lovely meals outdoors. Ventured out a couple of times:

Harry's Continental Kitchen on Longboat Key

I had shirred eggs over ham, Lyonnaise potatoes, fresh rye toast. My partner in crime had the "small" German apple pancake.

View attachment 114477



Daiquiri Deck Raw Bar in Sarasota

2 for 1 frozen daiquiris and a couple of rounds of appetizers -- we did the steamed shrimp and conch fritters twice  

Besides good eats, this place gets credit for live music and being fat friendly. There is an elevator, and the deck chairs have heavy duty plastic seats, no arms, and heavy duty metal frames. 




View attachment 114478


----------



## x0emnem0x

Grilled out yesterday for Mother's Day...


----------



## ConnieLynn

Back from vacation and no food in the house. Don't even have an onion! Made pasta with lots of pesto, plus walnuts and parm.

View attachment 114513


----------



## MisticalMisty

It's been a while!


----------



## Gingembre

MisticalMisty said:


> It's been a while!



I WANT ALL OF THESE! :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Diner food over the last week or so...

View attachment 114842


----------



## ConnieLynn

Home food... Can you guess what few things I had in the fridge?

The BLT on everything bagel with cream cheese was yummy, and the Carbonara was perfect Sunday night comfort food.

View attachment 114843


----------



## MisticalMisty

Gingembre said:


> I WANT ALL OF THESE! :eat2:



I ate everything except for the pie. Made that from scratch for the hubs for his birthday. I hate coconut.


----------



## smithnwesson

. . .with my own tomatoes.







The taters are sort of a hybrid between French fries and chips - they're about 1/8" thick.


----------



## luvmybhm

that tomato looks amazing! i can only hope mine come out that awesome...


----------



## one2one

smithnwesson said:


> . . .with my own tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The taters are sort of a hybrid between French fries and chips - they're about 1/8" thick.



Bacon weave rep sent!


----------



## Amaranthine

My first attempt at making pasties! A traditional Cornish pasty...except for it having been made in the US  

View attachment WP_20140701_21_43_21_Pro.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

oooh... I want to try my hand at those.  What was your filling?


----------



## Amaranthine

Fuzzy said:


> oooh... I want to try my hand at those.  What was your filling?



I used the traditional ingredients, with a bit more seasoning. Skirt steak (which is hideously expensive for that cut of meat, and most recipes said chuck steak would also be suitable,) butter gold potatoes, rutabaga, and sweet onion. A fair amount of salt, a bunch of pepper, some garlic - and a little apple cider vinegar, to help break down/meld the flavors together after I mixed the ingredients. 

I mostly went off this, with an egg wash brushed on before cooking: http://www.cornishpastyassociation.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/recipe.pdf


----------



## LJ Rock

Some bbq chicken I made the other day. I make my own bbq sauce from scratch and everything - comes out great on the grill. :eat2: 

View attachment photo-4.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Last night's dinner. :eat2:


Pork short ribs and a Southwestern salad. 

View attachment 10486059_10152133127417181_3621933576554395127_n.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LJ Rock said:


> Some bbq chicken I made the other day. I make my own bbq sauce from scratch and everything - comes out great on the grill. :eat2:



Damn! :eat1: Been too long since I had barbecue chicken from the grill!


----------



## smithnwesson

Ha!!! Are we tending more towards roast wallaby these days, Gin?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ConnieLynn said:


> Home food... Can you guess what few things I had in the fridge?
> 
> The BLT on everything bagel with cream cheese was yummy, and the Carbonara was perfect Sunday night comfort food.
> 
> View attachment 114843



GAWD I really want to come back and rep you for those mater sanwiches!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

smithnwesson said:


> Ha!!! Are we tending more towards roast wallaby these days, Gin?



No, fortunately not! But we don't own a grill somehow - a problem we hope to rectify as soon as I get a job here.  I LOVE, love, love grilled food!


----------



## agnieszka

bulgur and chickpeas salad with apricots on the left and tabbouleh on the right :eat2:
apologies for the size  

View attachment rsz_1img-1405168912440-v.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Late lunch / early supper at my local diner yesterday: catfish, squash, okra. Every fried bite was perfect 

Late lunch today: tomato sandwiches with local tomatoes ripe from the vine!


View attachment 115846


----------



## smithnwesson

I got a hankerin' for some lox and bagels tonight with plenty of cream cheese and capers. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

smithnwesson said:


> I got a hankerin' for some lox and bagels tonight with plenty of cream cheese and capers. :eat2:



Want! Damn, I'm so easily influenced.


----------



## one2one

smithnwesson said:


> I got a hankerin' for some lox and bagels tonight with plenty of cream cheese and capers. :eat2:



This is truly one of life great pleasures. Even better it you can find an egg bagel to go with it, but you can have my capers.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'll take a double order with everything bagels. You will deliver to Danville, right?



smithnwesson said:


> I got a hankerin' for some lox and bagels tonight with plenty of cream cheese and capers. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Late lunch today. Fish and squash were divine. The potato salad sucked  They went to all the trouble to make it with lovely little potatoes, but then just drowned it in mayo and sweet pickle relish. 

View attachment 115937


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Oh that batter looks good Connie! But yes the first thing I noticed in that pic was that the potato salad is just clagged in mayonnaise. I can't stand that, Id much rather have too little on it, than too much. Keep posting your lovely food pics!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Yep, tomato sammies for lunch again. Actually almost every day  So glad I've found a source for good tomatoes!

And check out the lovely small pears from Aldi. Later today they are starring in some awesome chicken salad 

View attachment 115957


----------



## Ruby Ripples

those sandwiches look so good, Hellmann's is compulsory on them! And some black pepper! I can't eat them though as I end up with the roof of my mouth red raw from the acidity of the tomatoes. 

I had egg mayonnaise (egg salad) on toast today with some sliced cherry tomatoes, just enough to not hurt! yum.


----------



## smithnwesson

Ruby - Have you tried yellow tomatoes? Apparently they contain less acid. A girl that I used to date had your problem with the regular ones but could eat the yellow ones without a problem.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

smithnwesson said:


> Ruby - Have you tried yellow tomatoes? Apparently they contain less acid. A girl that I used to date had your problem with the regular ones but could eat the yellow ones without a problem.




My mom has a problem with the acid, too. She has also found that orangy colored ones don't bother her either.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chicken salad made with grapes, celery, pear, pecans. Dressing is a tbsp of mayo, tbsp chipotle mustard, and juice of a lime. All on top of a pile of baby spinach. I feel so healthy 

View attachment 115971


----------



## Fuzzy

I've seen heirloom yellow and orange. However, I only had their soup form (Campbell's Yellow and Harvest Orange tomato soup)(the orange one reminded me of SpahettiOs)(which was a good thing)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I've seen heirloom yellow and orange. However, I only had their soup form (Campbell's Yellow and Harvest Orange tomato soup)(the orange one reminded me of SpahettiOs)(which was a good thing)



I had no idea Cambell's has a yellow and harvest orange tomato soup! MUST FIND IT ASAP!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Shrimp, spinach, and udon noodles with homemade stock. Perfect for this yucky rainy day.


View attachment 115988


----------



## Ruby Ripples

smithnwesson said:


> Ruby - Have you tried yellow tomatoes? Apparently they contain less acid. A girl that I used to date had your problem with the regular ones but could eat the yellow ones without a problem.



As a child I absolutely LOVED yellow tomatoes, they were so sweet and delicious. Unfortunately, apart from tiny yellow tomatoes in a pack with other expensive ones, I haven't seen yellow tomatoes here for about 35 years!  Occasionally I will ask around but never had any joy.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

That chicken salad looks delicious Connie, sweet but not too sweet, and lots of lovely textures. Do you use chicken breast, or leg? Everything seems to be boneless, skinless chicken breast these days, I miss things with thigh meat in them!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Keeping Connie, Fuzzy and Smith company. Forgive me if I've posted one of these before. 

Salmon and spinach fishcakes, lentil & sweet potato salad, French carrot salad (but my parsley had run out, boo), Waldorf salad, mixed salad. 

Sliced ox tongue, plum, nectarine, Waldorf salad, lentil & sweet potato salad again, mixed salad, coleslaw.

Scotch egg, mixed olives, feta in pepadew sweet peppers, Danish blue cheese, pear and walnuts, mixed salad with micro pea shoots, crinkle cut pickled beetroot. 

Garden pea and pancetta soup (so easy to make and tasty). The cream on top has made an Edward Munch type scream face! 

View attachment fishcakes.jpg


View attachment tongue .jpg


View attachment lunch.jpg


View attachment soup.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ruby Ripples said:


> That chicken salad looks delicious Connie, sweet but not too sweet, and lots of lovely textures. Do you use chicken breast, or leg? Everything seems to be boneless, skinless chicken breast these days, I miss things with thigh meat in them!



I use the breast, but I like to use thighs to make oven barbeque chicken.

I love all your salads!



Ruby Ripples said:


> Keeping Connie, Fuzzy and Smith company. Forgive me if I've posted one of these before.
> 
> Salmon and spinach fishcakes, lentil & sweet potato salad, French carrot salad (but my parsley had run out, boo), Waldorf salad, mixed salad.
> 
> Sliced ox tongue, plum, nectarine, Waldorf salad, lentil & sweet potato salad again, mixed salad, coleslaw.
> 
> Scotch egg, mixed olives, feta in pepadew sweet peppers, Danish blue cheese, pear and walnuts, mixed salad with micro pea shoots, crinkle cut pickled beetroot.
> 
> Garden pea and pancetta soup (so easy to make and tasty). The cream on top has made an Edward Munch type scream face!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ruby Ripples said:


> Garden pea and pancetta soup (so easy to make and tasty). The cream on top has made an Edward Munch type scream face!



How easy? Do tell!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruby Ripples said:


> Keeping Connie, Fuzzy and Smith company. Forgive me if I've posted one of these before.
> 
> Salmon and spinach fishcakes, lentil & sweet potato salad, French carrot salad (but my parsley had run out, boo), Waldorf salad, mixed salad.
> 
> Sliced ox tongue, plum, nectarine, Waldorf salad, lentil & sweet potato salad again, mixed salad, coleslaw.
> 
> Scotch egg, mixed olives, feta in pepadew sweet peppers, Danish blue cheese, pear and walnuts, mixed salad with micro pea shoots, crinkle cut pickled beetroot.
> 
> Garden pea and pancetta soup (so easy to make and tasty). The cream on top has made an Edward Munch type scream face!



I found these foods fascinating to look at- thanks for sharing!


----------



## ConnieLynn

It's a cold plate night. All finger food because I'm going to park my butt on the couch and watch a couple of episodes of The Bridge (OMG Demian Bichir is so hot), and I need something snacky. Pears and cheese, garlic stuffed olives, grapes, and baby sweet peppers.

View attachment 116017


----------



## Deacone

This wasn't from today, but this was from my trip to Malaysia.

Hainanese chicken rice and Ice Kechang! Favourite meal/desert combo


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SoVerySoft said:


> How easy? Do tell!



I made the recipe up and I like one pot cooking as I'm a lazy cook  I couldn't really afford my favourite supermarket carton soup, so I worked out how to make it and i think my version is nicer now and much cheaper. I usually make this then freeze several portions for later.

Recipe = http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2089607#post2089607


----------



## ConnieLynn

Deacone said:


> This wasn't from today, but this was from my trip to Malaysia.
> 
> Hainanese chicken rice and Ice Kechang! Favourite meal/desert combo



I really need a more detailed description of this dessert


----------



## ConnieLynn

This what Saturday lunch looks like when I've run out of tomatoes for sandwiches and just can't get motivated to put on clothes and shop 

View attachment 116061


----------



## Deacone

ConnieLynn said:


> I really need a more detailed description of this dessert



I think wiki can describe it better than I can - 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ais_kacang

think ice cream but with out the creamy texture. (apart from the one I had which actually did have a dollop of ice cream on it - hotel catering to english i guess). 

Shaved Ice, condensed milk poured on, red beans (which are semi-sweet) hidden in there, and syrup. Tis lovely! 

Native dish of Malaysia


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chicken salad again. I'm sort of becoming obsessed with how much good stuff I can pack into it: chicken, grapes, celery, pear, pecans, mayo, chipotle mustard, lime juice, PLUS dried cranberries this time. I'm up to 9 non-spice ingredients. 


View attachment 116082


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ConnieLynn said:


> Chicken salad again. I'm sort of becoming obsessed with how much good stuff I can pack into it: chicken, grapes, celery, pear, pecans, mayo, chipotle mustard, lime juice, PLUS dried cranberries this time. I'm up to 9 non-spice ingredients.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116082



Lovely looking salad for a hot day lunch! How about chopped green apple, avocado to make it 11? lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ruby Ripples said:


> Lovely looking salad for a hot day lunch! How about chopped green apple, avocado to make it 11? lol



^ Thinking maybe pineapple...


TV snack -- homemade pimento cheese on celery, grapes, and the best olives stuffed with garlic.

View attachment 116104


----------



## Deacone

My little dish of the day.

Beef
Edamame beans
Okra
Chilli
Red Pepper
Spring Onion
Garlic
Ginger
and soy sauce  

View attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy

Rep given!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Deacone said:


> My little dish of the day.
> 
> Beef
> Edamame beans
> Okra
> Chilli
> Red Pepper
> Spring Onion
> Garlic
> Ginger
> and soy sauce



Oh lovely! (except the okra, :sad: )


----------



## ConnieLynn

Breakfast this morning at The Corner Café in Elizabethtown, NC.



View attachment 116183


----------



## ConnieLynn

Dinner last night at San Jose in Elizabethtown, NC. Pitcher of killer peach margaritas, made at the table guac, and top notch food.


View attachment 116184


View attachment 116185


View attachment 116186


----------



## ConnieLynn

Captain George's seafood buffet in Myrtle Beach, SC.


View attachment 116187


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## smithnwesson

FionaForemost got me thinking about just plain 'ol tomato sandwiches. 

I've got a small garden and have been keeping my eye on one tomato in particular. I let it ripen completely on the vine then sliced it right after it was picked. The loaf of Wonder bread seemed inadequate, so off to the local French bakery for a fresh _boule_.

Oh well, let the pictures do the talkin':











:eat2: -Jim


----------



## Mishty

smithnwesson said:


> FionaForemost got me thinking about just plain 'ol tomato sandwiches.
> 
> I've got a small garden and have been keeping my eye on one tomato in particular. I let it ripen completely on the vine then sliced it right after it was picked. The loaf of Wonder bread seemed inadequate, so off to the local French bakery for a fresh _boule_.



I respect your use of Duke's! Ain't no mater sammich worth a flea without Duke's,Deep South,or Bama mayo! 

That being said,I pepper my mayo and salt my tomatoes and give it two minutes before I pair the slices! The juices make me happy!

Now,if you'll excuse me,I gotta go to the garden.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I was about to say what Misty said - a sandwich ain't a sandwich without some Duke's! Would you believe that when I first moved here our local chain of grocery stores actually carried Duke's?! I was so happy! Went back to get a new jar a couple months later, though, and they're gone. Hoping they'll get them back!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Went to this amazing chicken place today...called AQ Chicken. It was some of the best food I've had in a while! 

I had the chicken fried steak with homemade gravy, mashed potatoes, and slaw. For dessert I had the peach cobbler...my son had the "chocolate mess"!


----------



## Fuzzy

Wowzers... I could write a novel thinking about those rolls alone.. :smitten:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Wowzers... I could write a novel thinking about those rolls alone.. :smitten:



They were heavenly...browned on top with sweet butter baked in...oh how I want one right now with my coffee...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Cooked on a gas grill for the first time in my life...ever! Steak, potatoes w/onions, corn on the cob and zucchini & squash. Not too bad for my first time!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Cooked on a gas grill for the first time in my life...ever! Steak, potatoes w/onions, corn on the cob and zucchini & squash. Not too bad for my first time!



Did you use any oil on those grilled veggies? How did they taste??


----------



## ConnieLynn

Meatloaf Monday at the diner. The fried bits are squash.

View attachment 116443


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you use any oil on those grilled veggies? How did they taste??



I sprayed the grill with Pam and seasoned them with salt & pepper. I thought they tasted really good. I'm actually not one for squash or zucchini, but I wanted to try them on the grill. Yum!


----------



## Saisha

Top of my sister's bagel this morning - mind you, the bagels are stacked sideways in the bag with the sell by date info stamped sideways on it so who knows how this happened:


----------



## smithnwesson

Yummy! I just love hole foods. All the dieticians, clinical nutritionists, and other food experts agree that hole foods are good for you, IIRC.


----------



## luvmybhm

i made chili. beef, onion, green pepper, salt, pepper, garlic powder, chili beans, 3 tomatoes (chopped), chili powder, a squeeze of spicy brown mustard and a pinch of sugar. the bowl below is after the sharp cheddar melted on top and i stirred in. turned out delish. served with pop and fresh biscuits. hub said it was my best batch yet. 

View attachment 116620


----------



## Puddles

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was about to say what Misty said - a sandwich ain't a sandwich without some Duke's! Would you believe that when I first moved here our local chain of grocery stores actually carried Duke's?! I was so happy! Went back to get a new jar a couple months later, though, and they're gone. Hoping they'll get them back!



Love Dukes Mayo, but can't get it here


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

luvmybhm said:


> i made chili. beef, onion, green pepper, salt, pepper, garlic powder, chili beans, 3 tomatoes (chopped), chili powder, a squeeze of spicy brown mustard and a pinch of sugar. the bowl below is after the sharp cheddar melted on top and i stirred in. turned out delish. served with pop and fresh biscuits. hub said it was my best batch yet.
> 
> View attachment 116620



Looks heavenly!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Amaranthine

If you like sushi and get the chance to hit up a conveyor belt bar, I couldn't recommend it more highly. So much variety literally sailing past your seat :wubu: 

View attachment WP_20141006_19_53_14_Pro.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

was as good as it looks except the coffee


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My lunch...half (yes I said HALF) of a chili dog with cheese, bacon, and onion. It was good but too much at one sitting. I can't imagine someone eating an entire one!


----------



## Fuzzy

Help! I can't rep that chili dog!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I love chili dogs but looking at that one hurt my stomach


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Anyone who knows me, knows I am an awful baker...but my son and I made this cake last night...it's a Fall cake! I got the idea from a boxed mix I saw. (I even made the frosting from scratch too) 
It actually turned out pretty decent. :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That cake looks incredible. The only icing we had when I was a child was the kind we made ourselves....but funny how I have never made it as an adult. That is something I want to teach my girls. How did you make the icing? Did you use powdered sugar?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That cake looks incredible. The only icing we had when I was a child was the kind we made ourselves....but funny how I have never made it as an adult. That is something I want to teach my girls. How did you make the icing? Did you use powdered sugar?



I have a few home-made recipes for frosting...this one was cream cheese, butter, powdered sugar, vanilla, and a few drops of milk. Sometimes I'll use flavored creamer instead vanilla and milk.  I can't stand the icing you buy in stores...ick!

Cream Cheese Recipe I Use


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I have a few home-made recipes for frosting...this one was cream cheese, butter, powdered sugar, vanilla, and a few drops of milk. Sometimes I'll use flavored creamer instead vanilla and milk.  I can't stand the icing you buy in stores...ick!
> 
> Cream Cheese Recipe I Use




Thank you! Making home made things with children are some of the best memories


----------



## GhostEater

Here's some southern fried catfish I made earlier this year. I can't seem to get the trick of frying down right. The outside burns before the inside's cooked and and getting a good read on the temperature is just impossible. I think it might have something to do with my stove? I don't know. This is from the Good Eats episode on catfish and it's pretty good. Six whole catfish filets are an absolutely ridiculous amount for my wallet so next time I'm getting three and splitting them in half. I also had to triple the spice mix since it couldn't cover every inch of the catfish.

Also pictured here is a chunk of homemade bread from the Good Eats recipes. It's fantastic. It takes forever and a day to make but it's just amazing. I'd double the recipe and make two loaves cause why not? The trick here is that the dough is damn sticky so get used to it. If you want to get crazy add some crushed rosemary to the recipe.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

GhostEater said:


> Here's some southern fried catfish I made earlier this year. I can't seem to get the trick of frying down right. The outside burns before the inside's cooked and and getting a good read on the temperature is just impossible. I think it might have something to do with my stove? I don't know. This is from the Good Eats episode on catfish and it's pretty good. Six whole catfish filets are an absolutely ridiculous amount for my wallet so next time I'm getting three and splitting them in half. I also had to triple the spice mix since it couldn't cover every inch of the catfish.
> 
> Also pictured here is a chunk of homemade bread from the Good Eats recipes. It's fantastic. It takes forever and a day to make but it's just amazing. I'd double the recipe and make two loaves cause why not? The trick here is that the dough is damn sticky so get used to it. If you want to get crazy add some crushed rosemary to the recipe.



I'm not one for catfish, but that looks really good! And homemade bread too?! Win Win!


----------



## luvmybhm

ghosteater...that looks yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Deacone

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My lunch...half (yes I said HALF) of a chili dog with cheese, bacon, and onion. It was good but too much at one sitting. I can't imagine someone eating an entire one!



So much want lol


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

For lunch today I was craving a deli type sammy...this had Tavern ham, American cheese, tomatoes, and coleslaw. It was tasty!


----------



## ConnieLynn

The trick to frying fish is using thin fillets, not overcrowding in the oil, and giving the oil time to come back up to heat between batches. The fish should pop back up to the surface almost immediately and be done in just a few minutes. They will continue to cook and get a little browner after you taken them out of the oil.




GhostEater said:


> Here's some southern fried catfish I made earlier this year. I can't seem to get the trick of frying down right. The outside burns before the inside's cooked and and getting a good read on the temperature is just impossible. I think it might have something to do with my stove? I don't know. This is from the Good Eats episode on catfish and it's pretty good. Six whole catfish filets are an absolutely ridiculous amount for my wallet so next time I'm getting three and splitting them in half. I also had to triple the spice mix since it couldn't cover every inch of the catfish.
> 
> Also pictured here is a chunk of homemade bread from the Good Eats recipes. It's fantastic. It takes forever and a day to make but it's just amazing. I'd double the recipe and make two loaves cause why not? The trick here is that the dough is damn sticky so get used to it. If you want to get crazy add some crushed rosemary to the recipe.


----------



## GhostEater

Thanks for the advice! I could even slice the filets down to Catfish Strips and it'd cook even faster. I think the problem I'm having is that I'm using a shallow-oil method. If the oil's shallow the moisture can supposedly escape without making the crust soggy. Needless to say it's not working. I think the pan is getting too hot but the oil isn't as hot as it needs to be so it sinks to the bottom and gets black from the heat. And since it has nowhere to float so it just sits there turning blacker and blacker, but the surrounding oil isn't hot enough to cook the inside. On top of all that I try to keep adjusting the temperature but I can't get a good read so it's all over the place.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> For lunch today I was craving a deli type sammy...this had Tavern ham, American cheese, tomatoes, and coleslaw. It was tasty!



What kind of bread is that on?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What kind of bread is that on?



It's an onion kaiser roll.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Dinner tonight: Spaghetti sauce and meatballs in the slow cooker :eat2:


----------



## Puddles

:eat2: Frittata, served with a orange, apple and cranberry fruit salad. 

View attachment 2014-10-19 13.42.14.jpg


----------



## GhostEater

Chocolate chip cookies are the standard by which all other cookies are judged. If you can make good chocolate chip cookies you can pretty much [inappropriate sexist statement here]. 

These are an ever so modified Good Eats chewy cookie recipe. It's almost identical to the America's Test Kitchen recipe which uses bittersweet chocolate chip chunks instead of semisweet chocolate chips. The only real modification is cutting down the baking time to 15 minutes. By the time this gets posted I've already eaten half the plate.


----------



## luvmybhm

dang it ghosteater...now i have to make cookies.


----------



## GhostEater

I can do lots of things but it's one of the few things I can do well. I'm actually making a second batch right now.

I can make a fair pass at sugar cookies but they're one of the recipes I could definitely improve on.


----------



## Surlysomething

OMG. So fun!

I went to one once with all my co-workers when I worked part-time at a plus sized women's clothing store. That restaurant didn't know what hit them. Hahaha




Amaranthine said:


> If you like sushi and get the chance to hit up a conveyor belt bar, I couldn't recommend it more highly. So much variety literally sailing past your seat :wubu:


----------



## MLadyJ

Ghosteater....years ago when I was just learning to cook...I saw a show on PBS (Yan can cook) and he gauged the temp of his grease by putting a chopstick in the oil and if there were bubbles around the chopstick then your grease was hot enough. Since then I have found that "any" wooden implement will do. It also helps if your fish (or whatever) is at room or close to room temperature. And what someone else said about letting your grease come back to frying temp after you have cooked the first batch...and also don't crowd the pan.

I know I should have credited all advice others gave but I forgot all the names..:bow: sorry.


----------



## vardon_grip

GhostEater said:


> Thanks for the advice! I could even slice the filets down to Catfish Strips and it'd cook even faster. I think the problem I'm having is that I'm using a shallow-oil method. If the oil's shallow the moisture can supposedly escape without making the crust soggy. Needless to say it's not working. I think the pan is getting too hot but the oil isn't as hot as it needs to be so it sinks to the bottom and gets black from the heat. And since it has nowhere to float so it just sits there turning blacker and blacker, but the surrounding oil isn't hot enough to cook the inside. On top of all that I try to keep adjusting the temperature but I can't get a good read so it's all over the place.



You need to get a Deep Fry Stainless steel thermometer or probe thermometer with a clip.
It is the best way to deep fry in a pan. (Cast iron pan with walls that are at least 2-3" high or better yet, a 6 qt. dutch oven!) 

A gas stove top is best. Electric is difficult to adjust the heat quickly.
Depending on the height of the pan...use a good inch or more or oil. Of course, far enough below the rim to keep the oil from spilling over and starting a fire. 
Fire bad.
You need to get the oil to about *325-350&#730;* and keep it as close to that when frying. The temp will drop when you add the fillets, so you will need to adjust the temp accordingly. The thermometer is essential to monitor the temp! I like a digital thermometer that I can set my high and low temp. An alarm will tell me if the temp is out of the range I set. I find that fried foods get soggy when the oil is too cold or it sits with direct contact to a paper-lined plate to drain. It will start to steam. Rack it!

I use peanut oil. It has a high smoke point. (Peanut oil is more costly though) It can be filtered with cheesecloth when cool and reused several times if stored properly; saving you money down the line.

5-6oz fillets are a good size to fry. 
Depending on the size of your pan you may fry only 2-3 pieces at a time to keep the pan from over-crowding and dropping the temp too low. 
Turn the fish a few times. (I know this might seem weird, but do it)
Fish doesn't take that long to cook. (6 mins +/-) The fish is already dead, you don't need to kill it again by overcooking it!

Remove the fillets to a cooling rack set over a paper lined sheet pan to drain excess oil. Keep warm in a 200&#730; oven if necessary.

Good luck!


*I like to keep the temp around 335&#730; because it keeps the crust from getting to hard before the inside is cooked. It takes a touch longer, but doesn't make the piece greasy.


----------



## Max_

ConnieLynn said:


> Shrimp, spinach, and udon noodles with homemade stock. Perfect for this yucky rainy day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 115988



Wow, nice pottery, where'd you get that?


----------



## smithnwesson

A classic French omelet with chopped scallions, a Portobello mushroom cap stuffed with cheese and bacon then broiled, and a little more bacon.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Frito chili pie!


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Frito chili pie!



Rep given! Its been too long since I've had some frito pie


----------



## x0emnem0x

My favorite: Deviled eggs at 10 PM because why not.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

x0emnem0x said:


> My favorite: Deviled eggs at 10 PM because why not.
> ]



Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## SoVerySoft

smithnwesson said:


> A classic French omelet with chopped scallions, a Portobello mushroom cap stuffed with cheese and bacon then broiled, and a little more bacon.



Yummy! Why is your bacon so perfect?? Baked?


----------



## SoVerySoft

x0emnem0x said:


> My favorite: Deviled eggs at 10 PM because why not.



Now I am craving deviled eggs! They look so good!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just made my best batch of coquito ("little coconut"). First I made a tea with star anise, cloves, and cinnamon. After the tea cooled, I mixed it with evaporated milk, condensed milk (La Lechera), extra cinnamon, cream of coconut, coconut milk, Bacardi 151 (both bottles), and vanilla extract. It turned out awesome, but I made over a gallon. LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jon Blaze said:


> Just made my best batch of coquito ("little coconut"). First I made a tea with star anise, cloves, and cinnamon. After the tea cooled, I mixed it with evaporated milk, condensed milk (La Lechera), extra cinnamon, cream of coconut, coconut milk, Bacardi 151 (both bottles), and vanilla extract. It turned out awesome, but I made over a gallon. LOL



That sounds delicious!!


----------



## smithnwesson

SoVerySoft said:


> Yummy! Why is your bacon so perfect?? Baked?


SVS - 

No, I microwave my bacon. (If it's good enough for Jacque Pepin, then it's good enough for me! ) I place it onto a paper towel and onto a plate. I cover it with a plastic dome thingie to keep from splattering grease all over the inside of the microwave. 

I use Kroger's thick-sliced bacon. This was a particularly good batch.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Just made my best batch of coquito ("little coconut"). First I made a tea with star anise, cloves, and cinnamon. After the tea cooled, I mixed it with evaporated milk, condensed milk (La Lechera), extra cinnamon, cream of coconut, coconut milk, Bacardi 151 (both bottles), and vanilla extract. It turned out awesome, but I made over a gallon. LOL



I'm sorry I'm out of rep because I really wanted to give you some 151 rep!


----------



## smithnwesson

I got him for both of us.


----------



## vardon_grip

Kung Pao Chicken






I felt like having some Chinese food the other day so I decided to make one of the dishes I usually order when I go out. 
Some chicken breast, diced onions, celery and carrots and a bit of mashed garlic and ginger were quickly sautéed in a wok and then some unsalted peanuts were thrown in at the end with some soy sauce, black vinegar, oyster sauce and red chilies.


----------



## Fuzzy

vardon_grip said:


> Kung Pao Chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like having some Chinese food the other day so I decided to make one of the dishes I usually order when I go out.
> Some chicken breast, diced onions, celery and carrots and a bit of mashed garlic and ginger were quickly sautéed in a wok and then some unsalted peanuts were thrown in at the end with some soy sauce, black vinegar, oyster sauce and red chilies.



Much rep is sent. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson

I can't send him any rep now. That's not a bad photo for a cell phone.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chicken and cornbread dressing. So good!

View attachment 117947


----------



## ConnieLynn

Max_ said:


> Wow, nice pottery, where'd you get that?



Thanks, my mother is a professional potter, though semi-retired now at 75.


----------



## ConnieLynn

MisticalMisty said:


> Frito chili pie!



I was just craving this!


----------



## MisticalMisty

ConnieLynn said:


> I was just craving this!



I was too. It was so good! There are some hot dog pieces buried under there too...I couldn't decide between chili dogs or a frito pie. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Late reply but trust me my deviled eggs are on point...


----------



## smithnwesson

Those deviled eggs gave me a 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=foodgasm&defid=559455


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My son and I have been baking cookies all day! I think Santa will be pleased!


----------



## smithnwesson

Fuck! I had to go take 20 Units of insulin just from looking at that.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My Christmas dinner... thank goodness for chinese buffets.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Now that cactopus and I are married, occasionally we decide to combine forces and make something truly delicious. :wubu: Here's what we made for Christmas dinner! (And no... we had no guests! LOL. We have leftovers to spare!)

Here's what it looked like plated:





And here are the components:

*Cherry and allspice glazed ham* (round black bits are the cherries):






*Green bean casserole (with fried shallots - no French's fried onions here)*






*Sweet potato casserole (can't find white mini-marshmallows here... just pink and white big ones*







*My famous mashed potatoes with cream, cream cheese and onions:*


----------



## smithnwesson

Ginny - 

That looks yummy! The plane fare is the only thing that's keeping your fridge safe.

You wanna hear an Australian joke (that doesn't involve sheep)?

Q: What's an Australian kiss?
A: The same as a French kiss, but down under.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Yes, blue cheese, walnuts, AND blueberries.


View attachment 118144


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ConnieLynn said:


> Yes, blue cheese, walnuts, AND blueberries.
> 
> 
> View attachment 118144




Also looks like romaine and banana peppers maybe? Did you use any dressing on it?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Romaine, sweet baby peppers, and English cucumber. Quickie dressing of half & half, blue cheese, mayo (tablespoon each), and salt & pepper. It was very tasty.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mushrooms stuffed with the stems, ricotta, blue cheese, and walnuts. Plus some of my favorite baby sweet peppers roasted. Also, blue cheese stuffed olives, but they were disappointing.

View attachment 118149


----------



## luvmybhm

took my mother in law for birthday lunch to her fave mexican restaurant. was delish. we split a fried ice cream for dessert. it came in one of those edible bowls and the outside of the ice cream ball had a crunchy coating that tasted like corn flakes with honey on them. it was good. thank goodess we split it because it was huge! the rest of the food was delish, but i don't have fried ice cream much and really enjoyed it.

View attachment 118334


----------



## MsBrightside

I don't really know what to call this, but it's kind of a homemade Tex-Mex wrap with tortilla chips and fresh guacamole.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MsBrightside said:


> I don't really know what to call this, but it's kind of a homemade Tex-Mex wrap with tortilla chips and fresh guacamole.




It looks yummer!


----------



## MsBrightside

Thanks, GEF!

Here's one of my favorite Mediterranean-inspired dishes: chicken marinated in yogurt sauce with saffron, garlic and mint served with charred tomato, jasmine rice, and tzatziki sauce.

The chicken would probably be best grilled, but I broiled it because it's quicker and easier (10 min.)


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Nothing fancy, just posting on here because nobody has for a few weeks now. 

Dinner night before last - home made butternut squash and sweet potato soup (it's usually just butternut squash but could only find pre peeled and chopped packs of both), crackers, hummus, avocado, mini plum tomatoes. 

View attachment soupcrackers.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have read squash soup recipes before.... what you're having sounds even better, Ruby


----------



## one2one

Ruby Ripples said:


> Nothing fancy, just posting on here because nobody has for a few weeks now.
> 
> Dinner night before last - home made butternut squash and sweet potato soup (it's usually just butternut squash but could only find pre peeled and chopped packs of both), crackers, hummus, avocado, mini plum tomatoes.



You have a gift for making nothing fancy look lovely.


----------



## ReneeD70

This chick loves to eat AND cook

My delicious bacon/spinach/egg cups! Spray your muffin pan to make removal easier. Preheat your oven to 400. Precook bacon to ensure crispiness or use ready bacon. Curl piece of bacon around the inside of muffin cup. Drop in a few fresh spinach leaves. Crack egg into cup. Top with a bit of your fav shredded cheese (I love parmesan!). Sprinkle with parsley and a few green onion and bake for 15 min or a bit less depending on if you want a soft yolk or a firm yolk. Serve with a dollop of butter. 

View attachment bacspincup.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

Chicken biscuit pot pie.

I roasted some chicken breast and diced it up. Next, I made a roux using the fat that came from the chicken. I then whisked in some stock, cream and a few spices. I added diced onion, celery, some frozen peas and carrots and par boiled potatoes. While the stew was simmering I made some biscuit dough using Alton Brown's recipe. I added the diced chicken and the scooped some stew into ramekins and topped with cut biscuits rounds. 15 minutes at 375&#730; and a little cool down time and lunch was ready.


----------



## luvmybhm

the pot pies look amazing! great job!


----------



## Tracyarts

Mexican style seafood cocktail or Campechana with shrimp and little bitty octopus. It's served in a very liquid sauce, so think of it almost as a seafood gazpacho. The sauce recipes vary a little bit from cook to cook. My take on it has ketchup, clamato juice, shrimp stock, a little bit of orange juice, lime juice, jalapenos, tomatoes, onion, garlic, cilantro, cucumber, Cholula hot sauce, and a little bit of celery salt. Once it's all mixed together it chills for at least a couple hours, preferrably 4-6. It's usually served in a pretty cocktail glass with saltine crackers or tortilla chips and before serving you add some diced avocado to it or top it with avocado slices.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tracyarts said:


> Mexican style seafood cocktail or Campechana with shrimp and little bitty octopus. It's served in a very liquid sauce, so think of it almost as a seafood gazpacho. The sauce recipes vary a little bit from cook to cook. My take on it has ketchup, clamato juice, shrimp stock, a little bit of orange juice, lime juice, jalapenos, tomatoes, onion, garlic, cilantro, cucumber, Cholula hot sauce, and a little bit of celery salt. Once it's all mixed together it chills for at least a couple hours, preferrably 4-6. It's usually served in a pretty cocktail glass with saltine crackers or tortilla chips and before serving you add some diced avocado to it or top it with avocado slices.



Wow, you made that? Impressive! Do you start with raw seafood?


----------



## Tracyarts

TearInYourHand said:


> Wow, you made that? Impressive! Do you start with raw seafood?



Yep. I live very close to the Gulf of Mexico, and there are a ton of fresh seafood markets right there on Galveston Bay. I buy the octopus cleaned and ready to cook because I don't really know how to clean them. The shrimp I get in the shell, but without heads and peel them myself so I can use the shells to make shrimp stock for the campechana, gumbo, or to prepare the noodles for spring rolls. 

The octopus are very tender and have a great mild seafood flavor if you buy them fresh, I've used frozen and the cooked flavor and texture is not so great. IMO, if you can get past the tentacle factor, they're a really cheap source of seafood protein.


----------



## landshark

I smoked this salmon last night. I am not so good at taking pictures of food (Apparently it's its own art form) but I can assure you I am very good at making it! I used cherry for this one. Usually I prefer apple wood, but I guess so did everyone else when I went to get my wood chips, so I had to try something new. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Looks delicious!!!


----------



## landshark

SoVerySoft said:


> Looks delicious!!!



Thank you! I actually don't know if it is or isn't any good. I don't eat fish or seafood. I've tried to grow to like it but just don't care for it. I did this for my wife. She seems to think it's pretty good.


----------



## one2one

happily_married said:


> I smoked this salmon last night. I am not so good at taking pictures of food (Apparently it's its own art form) but I can assure you I am very good at making it! I used cherry for this one. Usually I prefer apple wood, but I guess so did everyone else when I went to get my wood chips, so I had to try something new.



That's beautiful. :bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have read squash soup recipes before.... what you're having sounds even better, Ruby



Thanks GEF  :eat1:



one2one said:


> You have a gift for making nothing fancy look lovely.


 Thank you! :blush:


My Easter Sunday dinner. My bf and my son were both here so I bothered to make a dinner. Unfortunately my son won't eat roast lamb (the traditional Easter roast) so I did a stuffed chicken instead. So it was chicken, pork sage & onion stuffing, mashed potatoes, potatoes roasted in goose fat (my favourites :smitten: ) carrots, broccoli, gravy and yorkshire puddings. I had bread sauce too but forgot until I started eating. 

View attachment chicken dinner.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

My neighbors had a party and crawfish boil tonight. They gave us a HUGE tray of crawfish with some potatoes, sausage, corn, garlic cloves, and mushrooms (I've never seen people throw mushrooms in a crawfish boil pot but damn if they didn't soak up a lot of that good flavor and tasted great!).


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Mama Mia!! I wish those were my neighbours instead of the one I have who looks like a biker Satan!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Omg, Tracy! I'm so jealous!! Want!!


----------



## smithnwesson

Holy shit! Hope you saved some of them mud bugs. The dog and I are leaving Richmond now. Can you pick us up at IAH about 0630?


----------



## MsBrightside

So many amazing food pics in here lately! :bow:

Here's one of my favorites--broccoli cheese soup:






It's a simple thing, but pair it with some salty crackers and :eat2:.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

MsBrightside said:


> So many amazing food pics in here lately! :bow:
> 
> Here's one of my favorites--broccoli cheese soup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple thing, but pair it with some salty crackers and :eat2:.



That looks very nice indeed. I am a soup addict and make at least one pot a week. Do you have the recipe for this one, I'd love to try it. There is a thread for recipes from here on the forum somewhere. :smitten:


----------



## MsBrightside

Ruby Ripples said:


> That looks very nice indeed.


Thanks. :happy:



> _I am a soup addict and make at least one pot a week. Do you have the recipe for this one, I'd love to try it. There is a thread for recipes from here on the forum somewhere_. :smitten:


 
Done! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2129808&postcount=82

It wasn't too hard to find the thread; it was a sticky, and you were actually the last one to post with a lovely garden pea/pancetta soup. It looked really good, and I loved the color; it's so much more vibrant than what you get with dried peas.


----------



## Surlysomething

Broccoli and cheese is one of my faves!
That looks delicious.


I had Campbell's Chicken with Wild and White rice for dinner last night.
Sometimes you just need to kick it old school and keep it simple.





MsBrightside said:


> So many amazing food pics in here lately! :bow:
> 
> Here's one of my favorites--broccoli cheese soup:
> 
> 
> It's a simple thing, but pair it with some salty crackers and :eat2:.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruby Ripples said:


> That looks very nice indeed. I am a soup addict and make at least one pot a week. Do you have the recipe for this one, I'd love to try it. There is a thread for recipes from here on the forum somewhere. :smitten:



I remember you sharing your tomato soup recipe with me years ago...lost the recipe but you made is sound so interesting with sour cream on top.


----------



## MattB

I've never been much about taking pictures of food, but it's getting cooler and I have to start considering hibernation mode.

Canuck cuisine...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Fluffy, buttery, salty pretzels


----------



## agouderia

Those pretzels look really good Xyantha!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks!!!

I didn't get a chance to try your recipe last weekend, so it is up for this week's menu!! I am excited.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Made that cream cheese stuffed monkey bread that was floating around on the Buzzfeed page on Facebook. Turned out pretty well, a bit bitter because I used baking chocolate chips instead of regular milk chocolate... will be making this again with milk chocolate, and it should taste better and even out the bitterness from the cream cheese, as well. Was pretty good overall, though.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Resurrecting this thread for biscuits and gravy. My breakfast yesterday...


----------



## Ruby Ripples

This year's Christmas Dinner main course. Roast chicken (I gave up with turkey because I don't like it and I'm the one that prepares, cooks, clears away etc!), goose fat roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, sausage stuffing with onion and chestnuts, sausage stuffing with apricots and cranberries, chipolatas in bacon, carrots, garlic green beans, Brussels Sprouts with chestnuts, gravy from the chicken, bread sauce (not on plate yet in pic). I wolfed down every last morsel, my favourite meal of the year! 

Starter was prawns, marie rose sauce, smoked salmon stuffed with salmon mousse, salad. Dessert was sticky toffee pudding, Christmas pudding, sherry trifle or chocolate yule log, all with either cream, plain ice cream or custard. :wubu: 

View attachment chris dinner.jpg


----------



## one2one

Ruby Ripples said:


> This year's Christmas Dinner main course. Roast chicken (I gave up with turkey because I don't like it and I'm the one that prepares, cooks, clears away etc!), goose fat roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, sausage stuffing with onion and chestnuts, sausage stuffing with apricots and cranberries, chipolatas in bacon, carrots, garlic green beans, Brussels Sprouts with chestnuts, gravy from the chicken, bread sauce (not on plate yet in pic). I wolfed down every last morsel, my favourite meal of the year!
> 
> Starter was prawns, marie rose sauce, smoked salmon stuffed with salmon mousse, salad. Dessert was sticky toffee pudding, Christmas pudding, sherry trifle or chocolate yule log, all with either cream, plain ice cream or custard. :wubu:



Amazing. :bow:

Someone please rep Ruby for me.Sadly, I can not.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

one2one said:


> Amazing. :bow:
> 
> Someone please rep Ruby for me.Sadly, I can not.



I have already repped her for it....but I think you should come back and do it, too!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

one2one said:


> Amazing. :bow:
> 
> Someone please rep Ruby for me.Sadly, I can not.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have already repped her for it....but I think you should come back and do it, too!!!



Thanks so much both of you! I still have some mince pies and a Christmas pudding in the cupboard, so Christmas can continue until they are all finished.


----------



## one2one

It's a little blurry, but this is Almond-Poppy Seed Granola. 

View attachment AlmondPoppyGranola.jpg


----------



## one2one

I made gumbo for the first time! I used shrimp and chorizo, and it turned out really well, with minimal effort. Jasmine rice paired well with the flavors. I'm definitely making this again soon. 

View attachment Gumbo.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm

the gumbo looks amazing! good job!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

That gumbo looks lovely, I've never had it before. What are the main herb or spice flavours? I have had jasmine rice though, the sticky kind with thai curry and i love it! It usually puts me to sleep for an hour after, it's so damn carbilicious!


----------



## one2one

luvmybhm said:


> the gumbo looks amazing! good job!



Thank you! 



Ruby Ripples said:


> That gumbo looks lovely, I've never had it before. What are the main herb or spice flavours? I have had jasmine rice though, the sticky kind with thai curry and i love it! It usually puts me to sleep for an hour after, it's so damn carbilicious!



Thank you! I've never had it before either but was inspired by something Swamptoad posted, so I read through a few recipes and worked with what I had on hand. If I recall, the main flavor elements I used were a lot of carrot, onion and green bell pepper.* It also got a little celery seed, a little Old Bay seasoning, some garlic and about a tablespoon of tomato paste (I think). I used lobster stock for the broth, a small amount of fresh lemon* juice, and let the chorizo do most of the rest of the work for flavoring it. I also forgot to add parsley, so it was garnished with parsley and green onion.

A few of the recipes I looked at called for file powder, which I'd never heard of. I looked it up to see if I could make it with other spices I had on hand, but it was described as a cross between juicy fruit gum and eucalyptus. I promise you that even though I have about 40 spices and blends on hand, I have nothing that is likely to create that flavor combination! 

* Normally, I don't like green bell pepper because it's bitter, but in this case I think using it and a very small amount of lemon helped balance everything nicely.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

one2one said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've never had it before either but was inspired by something Swamptoad posted, so I read through a few recipes and worked with what I had on hand. If I recall, the main flavor elements I used were a lot of carrot, onion and green bell pepper.* It also got a little celery seed, a little Old Bay seasoning, some garlic and about a tablespoon of tomato paste (I think). I used lobster stock for the broth, a small amount of fresh lemon* juice, and let the chorizo do most of the rest of the work for flavoring it. I also forgot to add parsley, so it was garnished with parsley and green onion.
> 
> A few of the recipes I looked at called for file powder, which I'd never heard of. I looked it up to see if I could make it with other spices I had on hand, but it was described as a cross between juicy fruit gum and eucalyptus. I promise you that even though I have about 40 spices and blends on hand, I have nothing that is likely to create that flavor combination!
> 
> * Normally, I don't like green bell pepper because it's bitter, but in this case I think using it and a very small amount of lemon helped balance everything nicely.



Ooh that sounds interesting. I've never heard of file powder either and that flavour description wouldn't inspire me to add it I must admit. I don't like green pepper either for the same reason, I always use red.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Lunch/dinner (was too much to eat in one go oops). Prawn cocktail with sliced avocado. My old fave french carrot salad, and my new fave "super salad" - I had this from a local Italian takeaway and loved it so copied it. It is quinoa, good cherry tomatoes, rocket (arugula), mozzarella, pomegranate niblets and balsamic dressing. Oh and two pineapple fingers. 

View attachment lunch.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruby Ripples said:


> Lunch/dinner (was too much to eat in one go oops). Prawn cocktail with sliced avocado. My old fave french carrot salad, and my new fave "super salad" - I had this from a local Italian takeaway and loved it so copied it. It is quinoa, good cherry tomatoes, rocket (arugula), mozzarella, and balsamic dressing. Oh and two pineapple fingers.





That makes eating healthy look oh so interesting :happy:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That makes eating healthy look oh so interesting :happy:



Haha thanks! Though I doubt it was that healthy given the full fat mayonnaise on the prawn cocktail and the sugar in the can of drink.


----------



## squeezablysoft

ReneeD70 said:


> This chick loves to eat AND cook
> 
> My delicious bacon/spinach/egg cups! Spray your muffin pan to make removal easier. Preheat your oven to 400. Precook bacon to ensure crispiness or use ready bacon. Curl piece of bacon around the inside of muffin cup. Drop in a few fresh spinach leaves. Crack egg into cup. Top with a bit of your fav shredded cheese (I love parmesan!). Sprinkle with parsley and a few green onion and bake for 15 min or a bit less depending on if you want a soft yolk or a firm yolk. Serve with a dollop of butter.




*Can you get food poisoning from visually eating year-old food?*


----------



## x0emnem0x

My dinner: https://www.reddit.com/r/food/comments/4y9mjy/because_steak/


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Deacone

So tonight I made this. Riceless nori wrap. It has puréed curried chickpeas as a base, salmon sashimi bought from Yo Sushi! (Because buying any small amount of sushi grade salmon in Bristol is crap!) avocado, cucumber, white radish and spinach. My literal blood, sweat and tears went into this as I had to postpone making this by an hour as I went to A&E because I pretty much chopped the tip of my pinky off :O!


----------



## FatAndProud

Deacone said:


> So tonight I made this. Riceless nori wrap. It has puréed curried chickpeas as a base, salmon sashimi bought from Yo Sushi! (Because buying any small amount of sushi grade salmon in Bristol is crap!) avocado, cucumber, white radish and spinach. My literal blood, sweat and tears went into this as I had to postpone making this by an hour as I went to A&E because I pretty much chopped the tip of my pinky off &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



mmmmm i can't rep you


----------



## AuntHen

This place is usually closed on the day off that I want to go. Finally off on a day they are open, woot!

The powdered one is filled with the most lovely, lightly sweetened cocoa cream and the chocolate one is full of Bavarian custard. The strawberry guys speak for themselves and happen to be my favorite, hence les deux :eat2: 

View attachment 20170914_150709.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

fat9276 said:


> This place is usually closed on the day off that I want to go. Finally off on a day they are open, woot!
> 
> The powdered one is filled with the most lovely, lightly sweetened cocoa cream and the chocolate one is full of Bavarian custard. The strawberry guys speak for themselves and happen to be my favorite, hence les deux :eat2:



Ohhhhhh myyyyyyy!!!!! &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## LeoGibson

Smoked a brisket yesterday. 

View attachment brisket.jpg


View attachment sliced.jpg


----------



## Killexia

Ribeye, grilled in foil asparagus, mashed potatoes. Washed down with crown royal vanilla and cream soda.


----------



## AuntHen

It's been snowing and raining all day, so I made some strawberry crumble bars. I wish I could post the aroma ☺


----------



## AuntHen

My first time making blueberry sweet rolls. The kitchen smells amazing!!


----------

